# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  Tracking candidate facebook likes

## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+66,490)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+145,553)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+60,070)3/1/12 = 888,043 (+1972)3/2/12 = 889,724 (+1681)*3/3/12 = 891,226 (+1502)*3/4/12 = 892,760 (+1534)3/5/12 = 894,504 (+1744)*3/6/12 = 896,558 (+2054)*3/7/12 = 898,779 (+2221)3/8/12 = 900,309 (+1530)3/9/12 = 901,799 (+1490)3/10/12 = 903,162 (+1363)3/11/12 = 904,450 (+1288)3/12/12 = 906,035 (+1585)*3/13/12 = 907,550 (+1515)*3/14/12 = 908,831 (+1281)3/15/12 = 910,224 (+1393)3/16/12 = 911,316 (+1092)3/17/12 = 912,240 (+924)3/18/12 = 913,158 (+918)3/19/12 = 914,421 (+1263)3/20/12 = 915,883 (+1462)3/21/12 = 917,454 (+1571)3/22/12 = 918,727 (+1273)3/23/12 = 919,916 (+1189)3/24/12 = 920,778 (+862)3/25/12 = 921,618 (+840)3/26/12 = 922,410 (+792)3/27/12 = 923,197 (+787)3/28/12 = 923,850 (+653)3/29/12 = 924,427 (+577)3/30/12 = 925,102 (+675)3/31/12 = 925,491 (+389)



Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+55,353)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+153,632)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+72,835)3/1/12 = 1,503,708 (+2813)3/2/12 = 1,505,708 (+1944)*3/3/12 = 1,507,554 (+1902)*3/4/12 = 1,509,894 (+2340)3/5/12 = 1,512,177 (+2283)*3/6/12 = 1,514,405 (+2228)*3/7/12 = 1,517,312 (+2907)3/8/12 = 1,519,027 (+1715)3/9/12 = 1,520,606 (+1579)3/10/12 = 1,522,411 (+1805)3/11/12 = 1,524,335 (+1924)3/12/12 = 1,526,549 (+2214)*3/13/12 = 1,528,486 (+1937)*3/14/12 = 1,529,748 (+1262)3/15/12 = 1,531,430 (+1682)3/16/12 = 1,533,349 (+1919)3/17/12 = 1,535,277 (+1928)3/18/12 = 1,537,218 (+1941)3/19/12 = 1,538,951 (+1733)3/20/12 = 1,540,180 (+2962)3/21/12 = 1,542,652 (+2472)3/22/12 = 1,544,588 (+1936)3/23/12 = 1,545,824 (+1236)3/24/12 = 1,547,050 (+1226)3/25/12 = 1,548,253 (+1203)3/26/12 = 1,548,948 (+695)3/27/12 = 1,550,056 (+1108)3/28/12 = 1,550,588 (+532)3/29/12 = 1,551,518 (+930)3/30/12 = 1,552,991 (+1473)3/31/12 = 1,554,655 (+1664)




Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+25,893)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+43,496)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+21,241)3/1/12 = 291,069 (+1332)3/2/12 = 291,531 (+462)*3/3/12 = 291,692 (+161)*3/4/12 = 291,814 (+122)3/5/12 = 292,042 (+228)*3/6/12 = 292,373 (+331)*3/7/12 = 293,346 (+973)3/8/12 = 293,834 (+488)3/9/12 = 294,325 (+491)3/10/12 = 294,796 (+471)3/11/12 = 295,184 (+388)3/12/12 = 295,614 (+430)*3/13/12 = 295,885 (+271)*3/14/12 = 295,966 (+81)3/15/12 = 296,048 (+82)3/16/12 = 296,131 (+83)3/17/12 = 296,205 (+74)3/18/12 = 296,257 (+52)3/19/12 = 296,265 (+8)3/20/12 = 296,212 (-53)3/21/12 = 296,265 (+53)3/22/12 = 296,424 (+159)3/23/12 = 296,401 (-23)3/24/12 = 296,414 (+13)3/25/12 = 296,372 (-42)3/26/12 = 296,359 (-13)3/27/12 = 296,382 (+23)3/28/12 = 296,344 (-38)3/29/12 = 296,307 (-37)3/30/12 = 296,272 (-35)3/31/12 = 296,246 (-26)




Santorum : 
12/18/11 - 12/31/11 (+3,859)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+57,152)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+61,867)3/1/12 = 162,891 (+1032)3/2/12 = 163,634 (+743)*3/3/12 = 164,359 (+725)*3/4/12 = 165,068 (+709)3/5/12 = 166,606 (+1538)*3/6/12 = 168,748 (+2142)*3/7/12 = 171,175 (+2427)3/8/12 = 172,216 (+1041)3/9/12 = 173,030 (+814)3/10/12 = 173,726 (+696)3/11/12 = 174,432 (+706)3/12/12 = 175,149 (+717)*3/13/12 = 176,394 (+1245)*3/14/12 = 179,160 (+2766)3/15/12 = 180,069 (+909)3/16/12 = 180,860 (+791)3/17/12 = 181,522 (+662)3/18/12 = 182,143 (+621)3/19/12 = 182,860 (+717)3/20/12 = 183,742 (+882)3/21/12 = 184,378 (+636)3/22/12 = 184,871 (+493)3/23/12 = 185,101 (+230)3/24/12 = 185,419 (+318)3/25/12 = 186,039 (+620)3/26/12 = 186,501 (+462)3/27/12 = 186,859 (+358)3/28/12 = 187,147 (+288)3/29/12 = 187,426 (+279)3/30/12 = 187,694 (+268)3/31/12 = 187,879 (+185)

----------


## CaptainAmerica

cool

----------


## ericams2786

I'm going to try to update this everyday for a while if I can find the time.

----------


## trey4sports

> I'm going to try to update this everyday for a while if I can find the time.



+repped ya, i like the idea of tracking this. Thanks dude

----------


## matt0611

Would be cool to track Romney and Bachmann as well, I mean, if you're gonna do Ron and Perry you might as well do the others too no?

----------


## bluesc

> I'm going to try to update this everyday for a while if I can find the time.


+rep

I hope you can manage to keep it up, we love graphs here

----------


## pauliticalfan

Good idea to track this daily.

----------


## ericams2786

I'll try to add Bachmann and Romney as well. It is pretty encouraging that Paul is gaining so much support after these last two debates, especially since facebook is just a small predictor of his overall support. Just to give you guys an anecdotal piece of info, I am on uspoliticsonline.com and they had a poll up asking "who would you vote for vs. Obama if you had the chance" and Paul is currently winning, despite the site being mostly liberal and neocon. I've been debating some serious neocons over there who are supporting Perry and I've at least got most of them to just give up their argument because of overwhelming logic and evidence backing my position. I even have a few liberals/Democrats over there leaning towards Paul or openly declaring support for him.

----------


## greeksta59

Ive been checking ron pauls "likes" for a while. Never thought about comparing or to start a thread. Way to go bro!

----------


## greeksta59

As of 9:35 CT     (2hrs later)

Ron Paul: 510,115   (+193)

----------


## ericams2786

I think it is so cool that Paul's likes are going up so fast now. They seemed to be rather stagnate before the Reagan Library debate, now it's at least 1000 likes per day. I told you guys the night of that debate that his support would increase. And it is. Does anyone know when the latest Rasmussen and Gallup polls are supposed to come out post Reagan Library debate? We had the PPP poll yesterday, what about the other two?

----------


## beardedlinen

I think we should be following Ron Paul 2012 likes as well, since that is the official "campaign" FaceBook page.  It's been going up quite a bit as well.

----------


## evadmurd

> I think we should be following Ron Paul 2012 likes as well, since that is the official "campaign" FaceBook page.  It's been going up quite a bit as well.


I thought it was a grassroots page?

----------


## trey4sports

> I thought it was a grassroots page?


that is correct.

ron paul 2012 = grassroots ron paul = official





FYI, don't let this create complacency. The youth vote is already in our favor.... it is the elderly that make up the largest block of GOP voters and most of them are not on Facebook.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Are we pretty sure that all these new likes are from real people (ie not fake profiles to boost Paul's numbers)?

----------


## beardedlinen

> that is correct.
> 
> ron paul 2012 = grassroots ron paul = official
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI, don't let this create complacency. The youth vote is already in our favor.... it is the elderly that make up the largest block of GOP voters and most of them are not on Facebook.


Didn't know it was grassroots.  An error on my part.  At the same time, nice to know it's almost at 240,000 likes.

So what to do about the elderly then?  When a person has been on this earth long enough the foundation cemented in the brain can sometimes be unshakable...especially if we are talking about war hawks.

----------


## NickOdell

> FYI, don't let this create complacency. The youth vote is already in our favor.... it is the elderly that make up the largest block of GOP voters and most of them are not on Facebook.


This. The last thing we need is complacency. We have a LOT of work to do still, but we are making progress.

----------


## Brown Sapper

I think rick perry's page only has five real supporters. The rest are people that just want to talk $#@! on his website.  Just look at his news feed.

----------


## Crickett

> I'll try to add Bachmann and Romney as well. It is pretty encouraging that Paul is gaining so much support after these last two debates, especially since facebook is just a small predictor of his overall support. Just to give you guys an anecdotal piece of info, I am on uspoliticsonline.com and they had a poll up asking "who would you vote for vs. Obama if you had the chance" and Paul is currently winning, despite the site being mostly liberal and neocon. I've been debating some serious neocons over there who are supporting Perry and I've at least got most of them to just give up their argument because of overwhelming logic and evidence backing my position. I even have a few liberals/Democrats over there leaning towards Paul or openly declaring support for him.


Great work!!

----------


## bluesc

Damn I just noticed half of the comments on Rick Perry's FB page are from Ron Paul supporters stirring up trouble. All they are doing is pushing away potential voters.

While it's hilarious to see, it doesn't help us at all. Restrain yourselves!

----------


## ericams2786

Bump because I updated!

----------


## FA.Hayek

> Damn I just noticed half of the comments on Rick Perry's FB page are from Ron Paul supporters stirring up trouble. All they are doing is pushing away potential voters.
> 
> While it's hilarious to see, it doesn't help us at all. Restrain yourselves!


this!! you're hurting Ron Paul by making fun of other candidates!!!

----------


## ericams2786

Update:

Ron Paul: 9/14/11 - 508,885 
9/15/11 - 509,922   (+1037)9/16/11 - 511,016 (+1094)9/17/11 - 512,148 (+1132)

Rick Perry: 9/14/11 - 159,205  
9/15/11 - 159891  (+686)9/16/11 - 160,601 (+710)9/17/11 - 161,091 (+490)

Bachmann: 9/15/11 - 462,330
9/16/11 - 462261 (-69)9/17/11 - 462,174 (-87)


Romney: 9/15/11 - 1,110,462
9/16/11 - 1,111,426 (+964)9/17/11 - 1,112,476 (+1050)

----------


## trey4sports

> Update:
> 
> Ron Paul: 9/14/11 - 508,885 
> 9/15/11 - 509,922   (+1037)9/16/11 - 511,016 (+1094)9/17/11 - 512,148 (+1132)
> 
> Rick Perry: 9/14/11 - 159,205  
> 9/15/11 - 159891  (+686)9/16/11 - 160,601 (+710)9/17/11 - 161,091 (+490)
> 
> Bachmann: 9/15/11 - 462,330
> ...



LOL @ Bachmann

----------


## amyre

Remember - likes can be purchased, and certain candidates aren't strapped for cash.

----------


## eleganz

How the hell is Romney at over a mill!?  Ron Paul is supposed to be the king of online supporters...  Im just dumbfounded...


Bachmann is getting destroyed by the media for basing her accusations off of tidbits of truth, I can't believe she's letting enough people down for them to go and un-like her.

----------


## InTradePro

> Remember - likes can be purchased, and certain candidates aren't strapped for cash.


To the same degree so can votes.

----------


## IterTemporis

> Update:
> 
> Ron Paul: 9/14/11 - 508,885 
> 9/15/11 - 509,922   (+1037)9/16/11 - 511,016 (+1094)9/17/11 - 512,148 (+1132)
> 
> Rick Perry: 9/14/11 - 159,205  
> 9/15/11 - 159891  (+686)9/16/11 - 160,601 (+710)9/17/11 - 161,091 (+490)
> 
> Bachmann: 9/15/11 - 462,330
> ...


If you need someone to make a graph of this, then I am willing.

----------


## IndianaPolitico

Thanks for doing this! I think the reason Romney's are going up as quickly as Paul's is because he is running facebook ads.

----------


## ericams2786

With regard to Romney, I think his page has been up since the last election. Not sure about that, but I think that is the case. Even if not, he does have way more exposure and has for a while now. With regards to a graph mentioned earlier, if someone wants to do that, sure go ahead, but I can do one as well at some point.

----------


## civusamericanus

> With regard to Romney, I think his page has been up since the last election. Not sure about that, but I think that is the case. Even if not, he does have way more exposure and has for a while now. With regards to a graph mentioned earlier, if someone wants to do that, sure go ahead, but I can do one as well at some point.


Romney's campaign, facebook page, and his very existence are all about *"BUSINESS IMAGE"*. He's had people working on the social media aspect of his campaign officially and unofficially, since the last election. Just like in business, he could make a worthless stock look great if he owned it, and a valuable stock look worthless if he wanted to buy it.  I can't knock Romney for his organizational and business acumen, but I can tell you that waterfront property in Florida he's selling, will likely turn out to be a swampland. 

As for Social Media, he's hired the right people, and numerous discussions about the reality of his facebook numbers has always been a question. *Research has proven, many of his supporter likes are BOTS, PAGES, and simply not real people.* 

Here's some info on his hired gun social media guru htxp://www.allfacebook.com/meet-mitt-romneys-new-facebook-guru-2011-06

----------


## hubze

> this!! you're hurting Ron Paul by making fun of other candidates!!!


Could not agree with you more. We need to be VERY professional when out there talking to people...especially people who may have liked Perry because they just don't know. We need to approach them with PEACE and not WAR...because that is the same thing our nation is doing. We are not nation building with Ron's message, we are spreading a message of truth...so once they hear it, it will be on their own conscience...

----------


## ericams2786

Update:

Ron Paul: 9/14/11 - 508,885 
9/15/11 - 509,922   (+1037)9/16/11 - 511,016 (+1094)9/17/11 - 512,148 (+1132)9/18/11 - 513,375 (+1227)


Rick Perry: 9/14/11 - 159,205  
9/15/11 - 159891  (+686)9/16/11 - 160,601 (+710)9/17/11 - 161,091 (+490)9/18/11 - 161,419 (+328)

Bachmann: 9/15/11 - 462,330
9/16/11 - 462261 (-69)9/17/11 - 462,174 (-87)9/18/11 - 462,199 (+25)


Romney: 9/15/11 - 1,110,462
9/16/11 - 1,111,426 (+964)9/17/11 - 1,112,476 (+1050)9/18/11 - 1,113,497 (+1021)


Total difference with: 

Perry: +351,956
Bachmann: +51,176
Romney: -600,122

----------


## eleganz

Thanks for doing this, really appreciate it and I'm sure it helps the campaign in a few ways!

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 9/14/11 - 508,885 
9/15/11 - 509,922   (+1037)9/16/11 - 511,016 (+1094)9/17/11 - 512,148 (+1132)9/18/11 - 513,375 (+1227)9/19/11 - 514,525 (+1150)



Rick Perry: 9/14/11 - 159,205  
9/15/11 - 159891  (+686)9/16/11 - 160,601 (+710)9/17/11 - 161,091 (+490)9/18/11 - 161,419 (+328)9/19/11 - 161,829 (+410)

Bachmann: 9/15/11 - 462,330
9/16/11 - 462261 (-69)9/17/11 - 462,174 (-87)9/18/11 - 462,199 (+25)9/19/11 - 462,253 (+54)


Romney: 9/15/11 - 1,110,462
9/16/11 - 1,111,426 (+964)9/17/11 - 1,112,476 (+1050)9/18/11 - 1,113,497 (+1021)9/19/11 - 1,114,755 (+1258)


Total difference with: 

Perry: +352,696
Bachmann: +52,272
Romney: -600,230

----------


## TheTexan

Ha, Bachmann's daily like increase is small and slightly comical.

Edited: to be more polite to bachmann's remaining 12 voters

----------


## hubze

> +rep
> 
> I hope you can manage to keep it up, we love graphs here


Sorry to ask this here, but what does +rep mean?

----------


## sailingaway

> Sorry to ask this here, but what does +rep mean?


you give someone 'reputation points' by clicking the little star under a message you like and following instructions.  It can be 'plus rep' (green, good) or neg rep (red, bad).  If you want to view your own rep you click 'settings' at the top right of the page and your own list of rep will come up.  You have some, because your 'dot' by your avetar is green.  If it were gray or red that would be a different story...

----------


## InTradePro

> Sorry to ask this here, but what does +rep mean?


+Reputation
Meaning agreement or adding actual reputation. Click the star on the bottom left of a post to add rep. Try it.

----------


## Sentinelrv

Is there anyway to find out who has "liked" Ron Paul's Facebook page? There are over 500,000 people we could contact about the Black This Out Money Bomb if only we knew who they are.

Wasn't it done like this back in 07-08 by using MySpace to find email adresses of people that liked him and then we sent out emails to them about the money bombs. That's how I was told it was done, though I'm not sure. If so, maybe we could use this method again. So is there any way to find out who has liked his page?

----------


## FA.Hayek

> Is there anyway to find out who has "liked" Ron Paul's Facebook page? There are over 500,000 people we could contact about the Black This Out Money Bomb if only we knew who they are.
> 
> Wasn't it done like this back in 07-08 by using MySpace to find email adresses of people that liked him and then we sent out emails to them about the money bombs. That's how I was told it was done, though I'm not sure. If so, maybe we could use this method again. So is there any way to find out who has liked his page?


THIS!
Although, I think the page makes status updates before and during moneybombs and I assume that everyone that had 'liked' the page can see them in their newsfeed. I wish there were a way to message/email all those people bc many people don't read those updates

----------


## hubze

> you give someone 'reputation points' by clicking the little star under a message you like and following instructions.  It can be 'plus rep' (green, good) or neg rep (red, bad).  If you want to view your own rep you click 'settings' at the top right of the page and your own list of rep will come up.  You have some, because your 'dot' by your avetar is green.  If it were gray or red that would be a different story...


Awesome thank you for that! I will have many green stripes in no time!!

----------


## muzzled dogg

romney beastin

----------


## InTradePro

Rick Perry's facebook page asks for an email address and also has a donate button.
Mitt's asks for a donation.

Ron's has neither of these options. Both would be nice.

----------


## IndianaPolitico

> Rick Perry's facebook page asks for an email address and also has a donate button.
> Mitt's asks for a donation.
> 
> Ron's has neither of these options. Both would be nice.


Yes, yes it would be. Another thing that would be nice to fix, is the email given on contact section is for his congressional campaign!

----------


## IRONCLAD

> How the hell is Romney at over a mill!?  Ron Paul is supposed to be the king of online supporters...  Im just dumbfounded...
> 
> 
> Bachmann is getting destroyed by the media for basing her accusations off of tidbits of truth, I can't believe she's letting enough people down for them to go and un-like her.


I was thinking the same thing.... what gives?

----------


## IRONCLAD

> Here is the total of facebook likes for both Ron Paul and Rick Perry since roughly yesterday at 5:30pm to today at 7:00pm:
> 
> Ron Paul: 9/14/11 - 508,885 
> 9/15/11 - 509,922   (+1037)9/16/11 - 511,016 (+1094)9/17/11 - 512,148 (+1132)9/18/11 - 513,375 (+1227)9/19/11 - 514,525 (+1150)
> 
> 
> 
> Rick Perry: 9/14/11 - 159,205  
> 9/15/11 - 159891  (+686)9/16/11 - 160,601 (+710)9/17/11 - 161,091 (+490)9/18/11 - 161,419 (+328)9/19/11 - 161,829 (+410)
> ...


I love things like this.... great idea. +rep point

----------


## IRONCLAD

> you give someone 'reputation points' by clicking the little star under a message you like and following instructions.  It can be 'plus rep' (green, good) or neg rep (red, bad).  If you want to view your own rep you click 'settings' at the top right of the page and your own list of rep will come up.  You have some, because your 'dot' by your avetar is green.  If it were gray or red that would be a different story...


I don't understand.  I looked for the REP. area in the settings, but couldn't find it.  Unless I don't have them..>LOL

----------


## ericams2786

> I love things like this.... great idea. +rep point


Thank you very much!

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 9/14/11 - 508,885 
9/15/11 - 509,922   (+1037)9/16/11 - 511,016 (+1094)9/17/11 - 512,148 (+1132)9/18/11 - 513,375 (+1227)9/19/11 - 514,525 (+1150)9/20/11 - 515,670 (+1145)



Rick Perry: 9/14/11 - 159,205  
9/15/11 - 159891  (+686)9/16/11 - 160,601 (+710)9/17/11 - 161,091 (+490)9/18/11 - 161,419 (+328)9/19/11 - 161,829 (+410)9/20/11 - 162,409 (+580)

Bachmann: 9/15/11 - 462,330
9/16/11 - 462261 (-69)9/17/11 - 462,174 (-87)9/18/11 - 462,199 (+25)9/19/11 - 462,253 (+54)9/20/11 - 462,156 (-97)


Romney: 9/15/11 - 1,110,462
9/16/11 - 1,111,426 (+964)9/17/11 - 1,112,476 (+1050)9/18/11 - 1,113,497 (+1021)9/19/11 - 1,114,755 (+1258)9/20/11 - 1,115,570 (+815)


Total difference with: 

Perry: +353,261
Bachmann: +53,514
Romney: -599,900

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> Rick Perry's facebook page asks for an email address and also has a donate button.
> Mitt's asks for a donation.
> 
> Ron's has neither of these options. Both would be nice.


The first thing that comes to my mind is, "How could Mitt Romney possibly need more money??"

----------


## Eric21ND

Donation tabs would be nice.

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 9/14/11 - 508,885 
9/15/11 - 509,922   (+1037)9/16/11 - 511,016 (+1094)9/17/11 - 512,148 (+1132)9/18/11 - 513,375 (+1227)9/19/11 - 514,525 (+1150)9/20/11 - 515,670 (+1145)9/21/11 - 516,654 (+984)



Rick Perry: 9/14/11 - 159,205  
9/15/11 - 159891  (+686)9/16/11 - 160,601 (+710)9/17/11 - 161,091 (+490)9/18/11 - 161,419 (+328)9/19/11 - 161,829 (+410)9/20/11 - 162,409 (+580)9/21/11 - 163,178 (+769)

Bachmann: 9/15/11 - 462,330
9/16/11 - 462261 (-69)9/17/11 - 462,174 (-87)9/18/11 - 462,199 (+25)9/19/11 - 462,253 (+54)9/20/11 - 462,156 (-97)9/21/11 - 462,112 (-44)


Romney: 9/15/11 - 1,110,462
9/16/11 - 1,111,426 (+964)9/17/11 - 1,112,476 (+1050)9/18/11 - 1,113,497 (+1021)9/19/11 - 1,114,755 (+1258)9/20/11 - 1,115,570 (+815)9/21/11 - 1,116,471 (+901)

Total difference with: 

Perry: +353,476
Bachmann: +54,542
Romney: -599,817

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 9/14/11 - 508,885 
9/15/11 - 509,922   (+1037)9/16/11 - 511,016 (+1094)9/17/11 - 512,148 (+1132)9/18/11 - 513,375 (+1227)9/19/11 - 514,525 (+1150)9/20/11 - 515,670 (+1145)9/21/11 - 516,654 (+984)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 517,570 (+916)



Rick Perry: 9/14/11 - 159,205  
9/15/11 - 159891  (+686)9/16/11 - 160,601 (+710)9/17/11 - 161,091 (+490)9/18/11 - 161,419 (+328)9/19/11 - 161,829 (+410)9/20/11 - 162,409 (+580)9/21/11 - 163,178 (+769)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 164,079 (+901)

Bachmann: 9/15/11 - 462,330
9/16/11 - 462261 (-69)9/17/11 - 462,174 (-87)9/18/11 - 462,199 (+25)9/19/11 - 462,253 (+54)9/20/11 - 462,156 (-97)9/21/11 - 462,112 (-44)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 461,928 (-184)


Romney: 9/15/11 - 1,110,462
9/16/11 - 1,111,426 (+964)9/17/11 - 1,112,476 (+1050)9/18/11 - 1,113,497 (+1021)9/19/11 - 1,114,755 (+1258)9/20/11 - 1,115,570 (+815)9/21/11 - 1,116,471 (+901)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 1,117,327 (+856)

Total difference with: 

Perry: +353,491
Bachmann: +55,642
Romney: -599,757

----------


## bluesc

Haha. Bachmann is hurting. Rick Perry is doing well though. Thanks for giving the pre-debate numbers. +rep

----------


## eleganz

Perry tripling his FB presence in just 4 days?  something is seriously wrong with this country.

----------


## CrissyNY

I still don't  see how Romney does so well.

----------


## bluesc

> I still don't  see how Romney does so well.


I think there was/is an ad campaign running linking to his facebook page. If Ron had the same thing (I think he may do soon), he would absolutely dominate all of them. Facebook likes/Twitter followers = $$$.

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 9/14/11 - 508,885 
9/15/11 - 509,922   (+1037)9/16/11 - 511,016 (+1094)9/17/11 - 512,148 (+1132)9/18/11 - 513,375 (+1227)9/19/11 - 514,525 (+1150)9/20/11 - 515,670 (+1145)9/21/11 - 516,654 (+984)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 517,570 (+916)Post-debate: 518,302 (+732)




Rick Perry: 9/14/11 - 159,205  
9/15/11 - 159891  (+686)9/16/11 - 160,601 (+710)9/17/11 - 161,091 (+490)9/18/11 - 161,419 (+328)9/19/11 - 161,829 (+410)9/20/11 - 162,409 (+580)9/21/11 - 163,178 (+769)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 164,079 (+901)Post-debate: 164,522 (+443)

Bachmann: 9/15/11 - 462,330
9/16/11 - 462261 (-69)9/17/11 - 462,174 (-87)9/18/11 - 462,199 (+25)9/19/11 - 462,253 (+54)9/20/11 - 462,156 (-97)9/21/11 - 462,112 (-44)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 461,928 (-184)Post-debate: 461,844 (-84)



Romney: 9/15/11 - 1,110,462
9/16/11 - 1,111,426 (+964)9/17/11 - 1,112,476 (+1050)9/18/11 - 1,113,497 (+1021)9/19/11 - 1,114,755 (+1258)9/20/11 - 1,115,570 (+815)9/21/11 - 1,116,471 (+901)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 1,117,327 (+856)Post-debate: 1,117,918 (+591)

----------


## bb_dg

Romney is doing quite well though

----------


## sailingaway

> Romney is doing quite well though


Yeah, but he was governor and presumed frontrunner for years.  Ron started this facebook page in May or June.  And Ron just added another 150 likes.

----------


## eleganz

Ron Paul gained around 800 FB likes since 10pm EST TONIGHT ALONE.  That is awesome!

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 9/14/11 - 508,885 
9/15/11 - 509,922   (+1037)9/16/11 - 511,016 (+1094)9/17/11 - 512,148 (+1132)9/18/11 - 513,375 (+1227)9/19/11 - 514,525 (+1150)9/20/11 - 515,670 (+1145)9/21/11 - 516,654 (+984)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 517,570 (+916)Post-debate: 518,302 (+732)9/23/11 - 519,876 (+1574)


Rick Perry: 9/14/11 - 159,205  
9/15/11 - 159891  (+686)9/16/11 - 160,601 (+710)9/17/11 - 161,091 (+490)9/18/11 - 161,419 (+328)9/19/11 - 161,829 (+410)9/20/11 - 162,409 (+580)9/21/11 - 163,178 (+769)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 164,079 (+901)Post-debate: 164,522 (+443)9/23/11 - 165,061 (+539)

Bachmann: 9/15/11 - 462,330
9/16/11 - 462261 (-69)9/17/11 - 462,174 (-87)9/18/11 - 462,199 (+25)9/19/11 - 462,253 (+54)9/20/11 - 462,156 (-97)9/21/11 - 462,112 (-44)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 461,928 (-184)Post-debate: 461,844 (-84)9/23/11 - 461,774 (-70)



Romney: 9/15/11 - 1,110,462
9/16/11 - 1,111,426 (+964)9/17/11 - 1,112,476 (+1050)9/18/11 - 1,113,497 (+1021)9/19/11 - 1,114,755 (+1258)9/20/11 - 1,115,570 (+815)9/21/11 - 1,116,471 (+901)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 1,117,327 (+856)Post-debate: 1,117,918 (+591)9/23/11 - 1,119,080 (+1162)

Total difference with: 

Perry: +354,815
Bachmann: +58,102
Romney: -599,204

----------


## IterTemporis

Wow.. Bachmann is getting many dislikes...

----------


## scrosnoe

> I'm going to try to update this everyday for a while if I can find the time.


+rep -- good idea/nice job!

----------


## ericams2786

> +rep -- good idea/nice job!


Thanks buddy! Always feels good to work for Dr. Paul! Just got done inviting 300+ people to the Blackthisout moneybomb on FB and just changed my FB picture to a blackthisout promotional thumbnail!

----------


## freeforall

I'm actually shocked that Bachman is getting negative likes.  Who takes the time to unlike anything on FB?

----------


## Libertea Party

Hmmm... I wonder about Gary Johnson and his quip. Any possible way of finding out what his FB likes were before and after the debate?

----------


## roho76

RP gets the same amount of likes as Romney every day. I would say those two are the front runners.

----------


## SchleckBros

Ron Paul:9/14/11 - 508,885 
 9/15/11 - 509,922 (+1037)
9/16/11 - 511,016 (+1094)
9/17/11 - 512,148 (+1132)
9/18/11 - 513,375 (+1227)
9/19/11 - 514,525 (+1150)
9/20/11 - 515,670 (+1145)
9/21/11 - 516,654 (+984)
9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 517,570 (+916)
Post-debate: 518,302 (+732)
9/23/11 - 519,876 (+1574)
9/24/11 - 520,887 (+1011)

Rick Perry: 9/14/11 - 159,205 
9/15/11 - 159891 (+686)
9/16/11 - 160,601 (+710)
9/17/11 - 161,091 (+490)
9/18/11 - 161,419 (+328)
9/19/11 - 161,829 (+410)
9/20/11 - 162,409 (+580)
9/21/11 - 163,178 (+769)
9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 164,079 (+901)
Post-debate: 164,522 (+443)
9/23/11 - 165,061 (+539)
9/24/11 - 165,399 (+338)

Bachmann:9/15/11 - 462,330
9/16/11 - 462261 (-69)
9/17/11 - 462,174 (-87)
9/18/11 - 462,199 (+25)
9/19/11 - 462,253 (+54)
9/20/11 - 462,156 (-97)
9/21/11 - 462,112 (-44)
9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 461,928 (-184)
Post-debate: 461,844 (-84)
9/23/11 - 461,774 (-70)
9/24/11 - 461,784 (+10)

Romney: 9/15/11 - 1,110,462
9/16/11 - 1,111,426 (+964)
9/17/11 - 1,112,476 (+1050)
9/18/11 - 1,113,497 (+1021)
9/19/11 - 1,114,755 (+1258)
9/20/11 - 1,115,570 (+815)
9/21/11 - 1,116,471 (+901)
9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 1,117,327 (+856)
Post-debate: 1,117,918 (+591)
9/23/11 - 1,119,080 (+1162)
9/24/11 - 1,119,910 (+830)


Total difference with: 

Perry: +355,488
Bachmann: +59,103
Romney: -599,023

----------


## pauliticalfan

What you're doing here is great! Keep it up!

----------


## sailingaway

> I'm actually shocked that Bachman is getting negative likes.  Who takes the time to unlike anything on FB?


I wondered that too, but I guess if someone changes allegiance, no reason to leave a 'plus' in the competing camp.  Now I'm wondering about Cain, after this straw poll.

As of right now: 183,933

----------


## eleganz

I'm glad RP is consistently holding that 1000 likes threshold, there is something about RP and consistency that I can't quite put my finger on. 

but I can't for the life of me figure out how Romney is over a mill...

----------


## sailingaway

> I'm glad RP is consistently holding that 1000 likes threshold, there is something about RP and consistency that I can't quite put my finger on. 
> 
> but I can't for the life of me figure out how Romney is over a mill...


Same facebook page for years.  Ron started his in May.  And Romney was the presumed frontrunner forever.

----------


## IterTemporis

> I'm glad RP is consistently holding that 1000 likes threshold, there is something about RP and consistency that I can't quite put my finger on. 
> 
> but I can't for the life of me figure out how Romney is over a mill...


I remember reading on this board someone saying that most of the people who 'liked' Romney, were actually not real people. Bots.

----------


## wgadget

Seems that by this point, Perry should be losing likes.

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 9/14/11 - 508,885 
9/15/11 - 509,922   (+1037)9/16/11 - 511,016 (+1094)9/17/11 - 512,148 (+1132)9/18/11 - 513,375 (+1227)9/19/11 - 514,525 (+1150)9/20/11 - 515,670 (+1145)9/21/11 - 516,654 (+984)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 517,570 (+916)Post-debate: 518,302 (+732)9/23/11 - 519,876 (+1574)9/24/11 - 520,992 (+1116)


Rick Perry: 9/14/11 - 159,205  
9/15/11 - 159891  (+686)9/16/11 - 160,601 (+710)9/17/11 - 161,091 (+490)9/18/11 - 161,419 (+328)9/19/11 - 161,829 (+410)9/20/11 - 162,409 (+580)9/21/11 - 163,178 (+769)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 164,079 (+901)Post-debate: 164,522 (+443)9/23/11 - 165,061 (+539)9/24/11 - 165,437 - (+376)

Bachmann: 9/15/11 - 462,330
9/16/11 - 462261 (-69)9/17/11 - 462,174 (-87)9/18/11 - 462,199 (+25)9/19/11 - 462,253 (+54)9/20/11 - 462,156 (-97)9/21/11 - 462,112 (-44)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 461,928 (-184)Post-debate: 461,844 (-84)9/23/11 - 461,774 (-70)9/24/11 - 461,791 (+17)



Romney: 9/15/11 - 1,110,462
9/16/11 - 1,111,426 (+964)9/17/11 - 1,112,476 (+1050)9/18/11 - 1,113,497 (+1021)9/19/11 - 1,114,755 (+1258)9/20/11 - 1,115,570 (+815)9/21/11 - 1,116,471 (+901)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 1,117,327 (+856)Post-debate: 1,117,918 (+591)9/23/11 - 1,119,080 (+1162)9/24/11 - 1,120,020 (+940)

Total difference with: 

Perry: +355,555
Bachmann: +59,201
Romney: -599,028

----------


## sailingaway

currently Ron has: 521,900

Cain had a 'shoot up' day to 189,790 from 183,933 yesterday.

----------


## eleganz

^^ Really....6k? sigh...

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 9/14/11 - 508,885 
9/15/11 - 509,922   (+1037)9/16/11 - 511,016 (+1094)9/17/11 - 512,148 (+1132)9/18/11 - 513,375 (+1227)9/19/11 - 514,525 (+1150)9/20/11 - 515,670 (+1145)9/21/11 - 516,654 (+984)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 517,570 (+916)Post-debate: 518,302 (+732)9/23/11 - 519,876 (+1574)9/24/11 - 520,992 (+1116)9/25/11 - 521,917 (+925)


Rick Perry: 9/14/11 - 159,205  
9/15/11 - 159891  (+686)9/16/11 - 160,601 (+710)9/17/11 - 161,091 (+490)9/18/11 - 161,419 (+328)9/19/11 - 161,829 (+410)9/20/11 - 162,409 (+580)9/21/11 - 163,178 (+769)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 164,079 (+901)Post-debate: 164,522 (+443)9/23/11 - 165,061 (+539)9/24/11 - 165,437 - (+376)9/25/11 - 165,549 (+112)

Bachmann: 9/15/11 - 462,330
9/16/11 - 462261 (-69)9/17/11 - 462,174 (-87)9/18/11 - 462,199 (+25)9/19/11 - 462,253 (+54)9/20/11 - 462,156 (-97)9/21/11 - 462,112 (-44)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 461,928 (-184)Post-debate: 461,844 (-84)9/23/11 - 461,774 (-70)9/24/11 - 461,791 (+17)9/25/11 - 461,803 (+12)



Romney: 9/15/11 - 1,110,462
9/16/11 - 1,111,426 (+964)9/17/11 - 1,112,476 (+1050)9/18/11 - 1,113,497 (+1021)9/19/11 - 1,114,755 (+1258)9/20/11 - 1,115,570 (+815)9/21/11 - 1,116,471 (+901)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 1,117,327 (+856)Post-debate: 1,117,918 (+591)9/23/11 - 1,119,080 (+1162)9/24/11 - 1,120,020 (+940)9/25/11 - 1,121,033 (+1013)

Total difference with: 

Perry: +356,368
Bachmann: +60,114
Romney: -599,116

----------


## neverseen

perry is tapering off...

----------


## InTradePro

> perry is tapering off...


Better then that now!

In the last few hours he has been falling.

Currently 165,593 and was at 165,619 four hours ago.

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 9/14/11 - 508,885 
9/15/11 - 509,922   (+1037)9/16/11 - 511,016 (+1094)9/17/11 - 512,148 (+1132)9/18/11 - 513,375 (+1227)9/19/11 - 514,525 (+1150)9/20/11 - 515,670 (+1145)9/21/11 - 516,654 (+984)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 517,570 (+916)Post-debate: 518,302 (+732)9/23/11 - 519,876 (+1574)9/24/11 - 520,992 (+1116)9/25/11 - 521,917 (+925)9/26/11 - 522,916 (+999)- Ironic



Rick Perry: 9/14/11 - 159,205  
9/15/11 - 159891  (+686)9/16/11 - 160,601 (+710)9/17/11 - 161,091 (+490)9/18/11 - 161,419 (+328)9/19/11 - 161,829 (+410)9/20/11 - 162,409 (+580)9/21/11 - 163,178 (+769)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 164,079 (+901)Post-debate: 164,522 (+443)9/23/11 - 165,061 (+539)9/24/11 - 165,437 - (+376)9/25/11 - 165,549 (+112)9/26/11 - 165,487 (-62)

Bachmann: 9/15/11 - 462,330
9/16/11 - 462261 (-69)9/17/11 - 462,174 (-87)9/18/11 - 462,199 (+25)9/19/11 - 462,253 (+54)9/20/11 - 462,156 (-97)9/21/11 - 462,112 (-44)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 461,928 (-184)Post-debate: 461,844 (-84)9/23/11 - 461,774 (-70)9/24/11 - 461,791 (+17)9/25/11 - 461,803 (+12)9/26/11 - 461,636 (-167)



Romney: 9/15/11 - 1,110,462
9/16/11 - 1,111,426 (+964)9/17/11 - 1,112,476 (+1050)9/18/11 - 1,113,497 (+1021)9/19/11 - 1,114,755 (+1258)9/20/11 - 1,115,570 (+815)9/21/11 - 1,116,471 (+901)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 1,117,327 (+856)Post-debate: 1,117,918 (+591)9/23/11 - 1,119,080 (+1162)9/24/11 - 1,120,020 (+940)9/25/11 - 1,121,033 (+1013)9/26/11 - 1,121,774 (+741)



Cain : 9/26/11 - 195,599 (about +6000 from yesterday)


Total difference with: 

Perry: +357,429
Bachmann: +61,280
Romney: -598,858
Cain: +327,317

----------


## bluesc

Haha. If Bachmann's unlikes on facebook coming at the same time as her drop in the polls are anything to go by, Perry should be crashing any day now. Romney will be #1, Ron will be #2. Just waiting for that sweet, sweet poll.

----------


## afwjam

We have a new Top Tier. Romney and R@# P@#$!

----------


## IterTemporis

What is unnerving about Cain is that I have seen many people commenting today on how they are voting for Cain simply because he's not a Politician.

1. How can you trust him if he has no record to go by? Plus he endorsed Romney.
2. Paul is a statesmen, not a politician. Along with 30+ years of records.

Oh and whenever the truth was posted about Cain, such as: worked for Fed, does not want to end Fed, supported TARP, Patriot Act etc. They all received thumbs down. The MSM has so much control..

----------


## trey4sports

yeah this is great but that CNN poll does have me somewhat worried.

----------


## bluesc

> What is unnerving about Cain is that I have seen many people commenting today on how they are voting for Cain simply because he's not a Politician.
> 
> 1. How can you trust him if he has no record to go by? Plus he endorsed Romney.
> 2. Paul is a statesmen, not a politician. Along with 30+ years of records.
> 
> Oh and whenever the truth was posted about Cain, such as: worked for Fed, does not want to end Fed, supported TARP, Patriot Act etc. They all received thumbs down. The MSM has so much control..


The fact that he isn't a politician appeals to a certain crowd. His lack of experience absolutely stinks. Don't worry about him.

----------


## InTradePro

> Rick Perry: 9/14/11 - 159,205  
> 9/15/11 - 159891  (+686)9/16/11 - 160,601 (+710)9/17/11 - 161,091 (+490)9/18/11 - 161,419 (+328)9/19/11 - 161,829 (+410)9/20/11 - 162,409 (+580)9/21/11 - 163,178 (+769)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 164,079 (+901)Post-debate: 164,522 (+443)9/23/11 - 165,061 (+539)9/24/11 - 165,437 - (+376)9/25/11 - 165,549 (+112)9/26/11 - 165,487 (-62)


It's over for Perry. He's history.

----------


## davidt!

We have a new top tier of Romney and let's not count out John Huntsman....

----------


## Kodaddy

> What is unnerving about Cain is that I have seen many people commenting today on how they are voting for Cain simply because he's not a Politician.
> 
> 1. How can you trust him if he has no record to go by? Plus he endorsed Romney.
> 2. Paul is a statesmen, not a politician. Along with 30+ years of records.
> 
> Oh and whenever the truth was posted about Cain, such as: worked for Fed, does not want to end Fed, supported TARP, Patriot Act etc. They all received thumbs down. The MSM has so much control..


We already have an inexperienced person in the White House. In Mr. Cain's own words, "How's that workin' for ya?"

----------


## IterTemporis

> We already have an inexperienced person in the White House. In Mr. Cain's own words, "How's that workin' for ya?"


Exactly.. I do not understand the thought processes of some Americans..

Some vote for the shallowest reasons. For example with Obama: The majority of people that I knew were voting for him, were only doing it because he is black. This is what they said.
Now for Cain: Because he's not a politician.

Ok he is not a politician, but he was the Chairman of the Kansas Fed Reserve..




> The fact that he isn't a politician appeals to a certain crowd. His lack of experience absolutely stinks. Don't worry about him.


You did not see the plethora of comments that I saw on the Yahoo article. But I do hope that you are correct.

----------


## miyavi

reps+

----------


## redmod79

Can someone graph this data?  I would, but I'm lazy.

----------


## Eric21ND

Wow Perry had a net negative day??

----------


## neverseen

up 500 since the 8pm update... He's ticking up a few likes every few min   should have a nice up day tomorrow after NYC and Daily Show.

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 9/14/11 - 508,885 
9/15/11 - 509,922   (+1037)9/16/11 - 511,016 (+1094)9/17/11 - 512,148 (+1132)9/18/11 - 513,375 (+1227)9/19/11 - 514,525 (+1150)9/20/11 - 515,670 (+1145)9/21/11 - 516,654 (+984)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 517,570 (+916)Post-debate: 518,302 (+732)9/23/11 - 519,876 (+1574)9/24/11 - 520,992 (+1116)9/25/11 - 521,917 (+925)9/26/11 - 522,916 (+999)- Ironic
9/27/11 - 524,698 (+1782)


Rick Perry: 9/14/11 - 159,205  
9/15/11 - 159891  (+686)9/16/11 - 160,601 (+710)9/17/11 - 161,091 (+490)9/18/11 - 161,419 (+328)9/19/11 - 161,829 (+410)9/20/11 - 162,409 (+580)9/21/11 - 163,178 (+769)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 164,079 (+901)Post-debate: 164,522 (+443)9/23/11 - 165,061 (+539)9/24/11 - 165,437 - (+376)9/25/11 - 165,549 (+112)9/26/11 - 165,487 (-62)9/27/11 - 165,666 (+179)

Bachmann: 9/15/11 - 462,330
9/16/11 - 462261 (-69)9/17/11 - 462,174 (-87)9/18/11 - 462,199 (+25)9/19/11 - 462,253 (+54)9/20/11 - 462,156 (-97)9/21/11 - 462,112 (-44)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 461,928 (-184)Post-debate: 461,844 (-84)9/23/11 - 461,774 (-70)9/24/11 - 461,791 (+17)9/25/11 - 461,803 (+12)9/26/11 - 461,636 (-167)9/27/11 - 461,423 (-213)



Romney: 9/15/11 - 1,110,462
9/16/11 - 1,111,426 (+964)9/17/11 - 1,112,476 (+1050)9/18/11 - 1,113,497 (+1021)9/19/11 - 1,114,755 (+1258)9/20/11 - 1,115,570 (+815)9/21/11 - 1,116,471 (+901)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 1,117,327 (+856)Post-debate: 1,117,918 (+591)9/23/11 - 1,119,080 (+1162)9/24/11 - 1,120,020 (+940)9/25/11 - 1,121,033 (+1013)9/26/11 - 1,121,774 (+741)9/27/11 - 1,122,440 (+666)



Cain : 9/26/11 - 195,599 (about +6000 from yesterday)
9/27/11 - 201,072 (+5473)

Total difference with: 

Perry: +359,032
Bachmann: +63,275
Romney: -597,742
Cain: +323,626

----------


## raider4paul

I can't believe what's happening with Cain.

----------


## muzzled dogg

romney ballin outta control

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> 9/27/11 - 1,122,440 (+666)


Now I'm not a man of religion, but that tells me a whole lot right there.

----------


## ericams2786

> Now I'm not a man of religion, but that tells me a whole lot right there.


Hey yesterday, Paul had gained 999! Paul was on the 999 plan!

----------


## JamesButabi

Holy Cain surge.  Media is so huge.

----------


## ericams2786

> Holy Cain surge.  Media is so huge.


We would be in first place if the media covered us like Perry/Romney. Hell just noting the other strawpoll wins like Cain's would probably bump us over the course of a month or two to a comfortable second.

----------


## libertybrewcity

That +6000 will be -100,000 by the end of the year when most of America has woken up to the horrors of money printing and irresponsible fed monetary policy.

----------


## Carole

What is a little bit interesting is that Ron Paul is averaging about 1216 new likes per day while Romney is averaging about 998 new likes per day.

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 9/14/11 - 508,885 
9/15/11 - 509,922   (+1037)9/16/11 - 511,016 (+1094)9/17/11 - 512,148 (+1132)9/18/11 - 513,375 (+1227)9/19/11 - 514,525 (+1150)9/20/11 - 515,670 (+1145)9/21/11 - 516,654 (+984)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 517,570 (+916)Post-debate: 518,302 (+732)9/23/11 - 519,876 (+1574)9/24/11 - 520,992 (+1116)9/25/11 - 521,917 (+925)9/26/11 - 522,916 (+999)- Ironic
9/27/11 - 524,698 (+1782)9/28/11 - 525,984 (+1286)



Rick Perry: 9/14/11 - 159,205  
9/15/11 - 159891  (+686)9/16/11 - 160,601 (+710)9/17/11 - 161,091 (+490)9/18/11 - 161,419 (+328)9/19/11 - 161,829 (+410)9/20/11 - 162,409 (+580)9/21/11 - 163,178 (+769)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 164,079 (+901)Post-debate: 164,522 (+443)9/23/11 - 165,061 (+539)9/24/11 - 165,437 - (+376)9/25/11 - 165,549 (+112)9/26/11 - 165,487 (-62)9/27/11 - 165,666 (+179)9/28/11 - 165,793 (+127)

Bachmann: 9/15/11 - 462,330
9/16/11 - 462261 (-69)9/17/11 - 462,174 (-87)9/18/11 - 462,199 (+25)9/19/11 - 462,253 (+54)9/20/11 - 462,156 (-97)9/21/11 - 462,112 (-44)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 461,928 (-184)Post-debate: 461,844 (-84)9/23/11 - 461,774 (-70)9/24/11 - 461,791 (+17)9/25/11 - 461,803 (+12)9/26/11 - 461,636 (-167)9/27/11 - 461,423 (-213)9/28/11 - 461,341 (-82)



Romney: 9/15/11 - 1,110,462
9/16/11 - 1,111,426 (+964)9/17/11 - 1,112,476 (+1050)9/18/11 - 1,113,497 (+1021)9/19/11 - 1,114,755 (+1258)9/20/11 - 1,115,570 (+815)9/21/11 - 1,116,471 (+901)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 1,117,327 (+856)Post-debate: 1,117,918 (+591)9/23/11 - 1,119,080 (+1162)9/24/11 - 1,120,020 (+940)9/25/11 - 1,121,033 (+1013)9/26/11 - 1,121,774 (+741)9/27/11 - 1,122,440 (+666)9/28/11 - 1,122,984 (+544)



Cain : 9/26/11 - 195,599 (about +6000 from yesterday)
9/27/11 - 201,072 (+5473)9/28/11 - 206,557 (+5485)

Total difference with: 

Perry: +360,191
Bachmann: +64,643
Romney: -597,000
Cain: +319,427

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 9/14/11 - 508,885 
9/15/11 - 509,922   (+1037)9/16/11 - 511,016 (+1094)9/17/11 - 512,148 (+1132)9/18/11 - 513,375 (+1227)9/19/11 - 514,525 (+1150)9/20/11 - 515,670 (+1145)9/21/11 - 516,654 (+984)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 517,570 (+916)Post-debate: 518,302 (+732)9/23/11 - 519,876 (+1574)9/24/11 - 520,992 (+1116)9/25/11 - 521,917 (+925)9/26/11 - 522,916 (+999)- Ironic
9/27/11 - 524,698 (+1782)9/28/11 - 525,984 (+1286)9/29/11 - 527,059 (+1075)



Rick Perry: 9/14/11 - 159,205  
9/15/11 - 159891  (+686)9/16/11 - 160,601 (+710)9/17/11 - 161,091 (+490)9/18/11 - 161,419 (+328)9/19/11 - 161,829 (+410)9/20/11 - 162,409 (+580)9/21/11 - 163,178 (+769)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 164,079 (+901)Post-debate: 164,522 (+443)9/23/11 - 165,061 (+539)9/24/11 - 165,437 - (+376)9/25/11 - 165,549 (+112)9/26/11 - 165,487 (-62)9/27/11 - 165,666 (+179)9/28/11 - 165,793 (+127)9/29/11 - 166,018 (+225)

Bachmann: 9/15/11 - 462,330
9/16/11 - 462261 (-69)9/17/11 - 462,174 (-87)9/18/11 - 462,199 (+25)9/19/11 - 462,253 (+54)9/20/11 - 462,156 (-97)9/21/11 - 462,112 (-44)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 461,928 (-184)Post-debate: 461,844 (-84)9/23/11 - 461,774 (-70)9/24/11 - 461,791 (+17)9/25/11 - 461,803 (+12)9/26/11 - 461,636 (-167)9/27/11 - 461,423 (-213)9/28/11 - 461,341 (-82)9/29/11 - 461,302 (-39)



Romney: 9/15/11 - 1,110,462
9/16/11 - 1,111,426 (+964)9/17/11 - 1,112,476 (+1050)9/18/11 - 1,113,497 (+1021)9/19/11 - 1,114,755 (+1258)9/20/11 - 1,115,570 (+815)9/21/11 - 1,116,471 (+901)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 1,117,327 (+856)Post-debate: 1,117,918 (+591)9/23/11 - 1,119,080 (+1162)9/24/11 - 1,120,020 (+940)9/25/11 - 1,121,033 (+1013)9/26/11 - 1,121,774 (+741)9/27/11 - 1,122,440 (+666)9/28/11 - 1,122,984 (+544)9/29/11 - 1,123,022 (+38)



Cain : 9/26/11 - 195,599 (about +6000 from yesterday)
9/27/11 - 201,072 (+5473)9/28/11 - 206,557 (+5485)9/29/11 - 211,578 (+5021)

Total difference with: 

Perry: +361,041
Bachmann: +65,757
Romney: -595,963
Cain: +315,481

----------


## eleganz

Now that Cain is getting his post Florida media blitz, look at how consistent his fb likes are, 5000/day, 3 days straight.

Wow...

I'm glad RP is holding it down without the help of media and always averaging a good chunk, look at how Romney/Perry likes died after Cain won the straw poll.  Media runs this circus....

Black THIS out!

----------


## NickOdell

> Now that Cain is getting his post Florida media blitz, look at how consistent his fb likes are, 5000/day, 3 days straight.
> 
> Wow...
> 
> I'm glad RP is holding it down without the help of media and always averaging a good chunk, look at how Romney/Perry likes died after Cain won the straw poll.  Media runs this circus....
> 
> Black THIS out!


Black THIS Out is right. Hope you are helping to promote it!

----------


## Birdlady

Cain wins 1 straw poll and he's amazing! RP wins several and "they don't mean very much". What a joke.  This is so see through it is not even funny anymore. This would make for a good BTO video.

----------


## InTradePro

> Romney: 9/15/11 - 1,110,462
> 9/16/11 - 1,111,426 (+964)9/17/11 - 1,112,476 (+1050)9/18/11 - 1,113,497 (+1021)9/19/11 - 1,114,755 (+1258)9/20/11 - 1,115,570 (+815)9/21/11 - 1,116,471 (+901)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 1,117,327 (+856)Post-debate: 1,117,918 (+591)9/23/11 - 1,119,080 (+1162)9/24/11 - 1,120,020 (+940)9/25/11 - 1,121,033 (+1013)9/26/11 - 1,121,774 (+741)9/27/11 - 1,122,440 (+666)9/28/11 - 1,122,984 (+544)9/29/11 - 1,123,022 (+38)


Romney only 38? What's going on. Is he busted?

----------


## whippoorwill

Bump

----------


## bluesc

> Romney only 38? What's going on. Is he busted?


He was running an ad campaign. I guess it ended. 

Cain is still on fire. If those new likes are donating, he's gonna have some nice fundraising numbers.

Ron Paul still consistent. I'm happy. I'll panic when it goes negative

----------


## kusok

Obama has ~25 million likes...

I want to kill myself when I see how many of my ignorant FB "friends" "like" Obama. They don't know anything, have not researched at all. I would love to reach them, and help them educate themselves. Because more often than not the moment people start researching Ron Paul, they become his followers.

IMHO Ron Paul needs to reach a big audience in simple language. Something like a very short ad at half time at superbowl or just on the biggest TV channels, doesn't even have to be at prime time. And in SIMPLE language, something that people can understand. Something that in their mind would translate and summarize as: Any other candidate = more wars, higher prices on everything. Ron Paul = wars end, and your money stops turning into toilet paper.


Many people don't use computer to watch youtube and read forums. I remember myself in 2007-08. I heard the name Ron Paul, I had absolutely no clue who he was or what his deal was. I voted for Nader, because I felt that the 2 main candidates were garbage, but I knew nothing else. I wish there was something, anything, just a single commercial on one of the big TV channels, something that would at least give me basics and intrigue me to look into Ron Paul's campaign, but there was silence... Nothing... In fact I heard the name Ron Paul jokingly... something that when you go to vote you say "haha, I will vote Ron Paul" as if a friend of a friend of a friend mentioned something to somebody about this crazy different candidate named Ron Paul... 

My point is: a BIG audience MUST be reached.

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 9/14/11 - 508,885 
9/15/11 - 509,922   (+1037)9/16/11 - 511,016 (+1094)9/17/11 - 512,148 (+1132)9/18/11 - 513,375 (+1227)9/19/11 - 514,525 (+1150)9/20/11 - 515,670 (+1145)9/21/11 - 516,654 (+984)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 517,570 (+916)Post-debate: 518,302 (+732)9/23/11 - 519,876 (+1574)9/24/11 - 520,992 (+1116)9/25/11 - 521,917 (+925)9/26/11 - 522,916 (+999)- Ironic
9/27/11 - 524,698 (+1782)9/28/11 - 525,984 (+1286)9/29/11 - 527,059 (+1075)9/30/11 - 528,122 (+1063)



Rick Perry: 9/14/11 - 159,205  
9/15/11 - 159891  (+686)9/16/11 - 160,601 (+710)9/17/11 - 161,091 (+490)9/18/11 - 161,419 (+328)9/19/11 - 161,829 (+410)9/20/11 - 162,409 (+580)9/21/11 - 163,178 (+769)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 164,079 (+901)Post-debate: 164,522 (+443)9/23/11 - 165,061 (+539)9/24/11 - 165,437 - (+376)9/25/11 - 165,549 (+112)9/26/11 - 165,487 (-62)9/27/11 - 165,666 (+179)9/28/11 - 165,793 (+127)9/29/11 - 166,018 (+225)9/30/11 - 165,996 (-22)

Bachmann: 9/15/11 - 462,330
9/16/11 - 462261 (-69)9/17/11 - 462,174 (-87)9/18/11 - 462,199 (+25)9/19/11 - 462,253 (+54)9/20/11 - 462,156 (-97)9/21/11 - 462,112 (-44)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 461,928 (-184)Post-debate: 461,844 (-84)9/23/11 - 461,774 (-70)9/24/11 - 461,791 (+17)9/25/11 - 461,803 (+12)9/26/11 - 461,636 (-167)9/27/11 - 461,423 (-213)9/28/11 - 461,341 (-82)9/29/11 - 461,302 (-39)9/30/11 - 461,125 (-177)



Romney: 9/15/11 - 1,110,462
9/16/11 - 1,111,426 (+964)9/17/11 - 1,112,476 (+1050)9/18/11 - 1,113,497 (+1021)9/19/11 - 1,114,755 (+1258)9/20/11 - 1,115,570 (+815)9/21/11 - 1,116,471 (+901)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 1,117,327 (+856)Post-debate: 1,117,918 (+591)9/23/11 - 1,119,080 (+1162)9/24/11 - 1,120,020 (+940)9/25/11 - 1,121,033 (+1013)9/26/11 - 1,121,774 (+741)9/27/11 - 1,122,440 (+666)9/28/11 - 1,122,984 (+544)9/29/11 - 1,123,022 (+38)9/30/11 - 1,123,205 (+183)



Cain : 9/26/11 - 195,599 (about +6000 from yesterday)
9/27/11 - 201,072 (+5473)9/28/11 - 206,557 (+5485)9/29/11 - 211,578 (+5021)9/30/11 - 215,290 (+3712)

Total difference with: 

Perry: +362,126
Bachmann: +66,997
Romney: -595,083
Cain: +312,832

----------


## AlexG

great thread, thanks for updating. You might want to look at making it a graph, it's going to get pretty long if you keep listing them

----------


## InTradePro

Good to see Dr Paul aggregate likes growing daily while Perry, Romney and Bachman have all trended down.

----------


## Carole

What is most interesting is that only Romney, Cain and Paul are adding "likes" and Paul is adding a lot more likes thatn Romney. Romney seems to be saturated now. Cain is on an upswing bump and Ron Paul just keeps steadily adding "likes" at about a thousand per day.

----------


## IterTemporis



----------


## ericams2786

^^^ Nice graphs by the way!

Ron Paul: 9/14/11 - 508,885 
9/15/11 - 509,922   (+1037)9/16/11 - 511,016 (+1094)9/17/11 - 512,148 (+1132)9/18/11 - 513,375 (+1227)9/19/11 - 514,525 (+1150)9/20/11 - 515,670 (+1145)9/21/11 - 516,654 (+984)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 517,570 (+916)Post-debate: 518,302 (+732)9/23/11 - 519,876 (+1574)9/24/11 - 520,992 (+1116)9/25/11 - 521,917 (+925)9/26/11 - 522,916 (+999)- Ironic
9/27/11 - 524,698 (+1782)9/28/11 - 525,984 (+1286)9/29/11 - 527,059 (+1075)9/30/11 - 528,122 (+1063)10/1/11 - 528,900 (+778)



Rick Perry: 9/14/11 - 159,205  
9/15/11 - 159891  (+686)9/16/11 - 160,601 (+710)9/17/11 - 161,091 (+490)9/18/11 - 161,419 (+328)9/19/11 - 161,829 (+410)9/20/11 - 162,409 (+580)9/21/11 - 163,178 (+769)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 164,079 (+901)Post-debate: 164,522 (+443)9/23/11 - 165,061 (+539)9/24/11 - 165,437 - (+376)9/25/11 - 165,549 (+112)9/26/11 - 165,487 (-62)9/27/11 - 165,666 (+179)9/28/11 - 165,793 (+127)9/29/11 - 166,018 (+225)9/30/11 - 165,996 (-22)10/1/11 - 166,110 (+114)

Bachmann: 9/15/11 - 462,330
9/16/11 - 462261 (-69)9/17/11 - 462,174 (-87)9/18/11 - 462,199 (+25)9/19/11 - 462,253 (+54)9/20/11 - 462,156 (-97)9/21/11 - 462,112 (-44)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 461,928 (-184)Post-debate: 461,844 (-84)9/23/11 - 461,774 (-70)9/24/11 - 461,791 (+17)9/25/11 - 461,803 (+12)9/26/11 - 461,636 (-167)9/27/11 - 461,423 (-213)9/28/11 - 461,341 (-82)9/29/11 - 461,302 (-39)9/30/11 - 461,125 (-177)10/1/11 - 461,076 (-49)



Romney: 9/15/11 - 1,110,462
9/16/11 - 1,111,426 (+964)9/17/11 - 1,112,476 (+1050)9/18/11 - 1,113,497 (+1021)9/19/11 - 1,114,755 (+1258)9/20/11 - 1,115,570 (+815)9/21/11 - 1,116,471 (+901)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 1,117,327 (+856)Post-debate: 1,117,918 (+591)9/23/11 - 1,119,080 (+1162)9/24/11 - 1,120,020 (+940)9/25/11 - 1,121,033 (+1013)9/26/11 - 1,121,774 (+741)9/27/11 - 1,122,440 (+666)9/28/11 - 1,122,984 (+544)9/29/11 - 1,123,022 (+38)9/30/11 - 1,123,205 (+183)10/1/11 - 1,123,776 (+571)



Cain : 9/26/11 - 195,599 (about +6000 from yesterday)
9/27/11 - 201,072 (+5473)9/28/11 - 206,557 (+5485)9/29/11 - 211,578 (+5021)9/30/11 - 215,290 (+3712)10/1/11 - 217,411 (+2121)

Total difference with: 

Perry: +362,790
Bachmann: +67,824
Romney: -594,876
Cain: +311,489

*Black This Out Facebook attendance*
10/1/11 - 6261

----------


## bluesc

Awesome dude, keep it up. +rep

That's the lowest gain in a while for Ron. I'll put it down to a lack of media/ unlikes due to recent comments. Bachmann.. Just lol. That graph is perfect. Cain is beginning to even out now. Bump = over.

I really want to see a real national poll sometime soon.

----------


## IndianaPolitico

http://twittercounter.com/compare/Ro...onth/followers
Here is a comparison for twitter followers...

----------


## jbuttell

These numbers are really interesting when comparing with national polls...

----------


## AlexG

> These numbers are really interesting when comparing with national polls...


Very. On the face it looks just like a popularity contest, but these numbers are starting to correlate with the political atmosphere. Another interesting thought, it takes ALOT more thought and action to unlike a page than to like a page. I see negatives as a very bad sign.

----------


## PierzStyx

> How the hell is Romney at over a mill!?  Ron Paul is supposed to be the king of online supporters...  Im just dumbfounded....



Being Mormon, I'd say its the Mormon factor. Or at least a huge chunk of it is that. Mormons instinctively navigate towards him because he is one of us and they know the name better than Huntsman.

----------


## AlexG

> Being Mormon, I'd say its the Mormon factor. Or at least a huge chunk of it is that. Mormons instinctively navigate towards him because he is one of us and they know the name better than Huntsman.


.... or it's because he's the "front runner" and everyone loves a winner.

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 9/14/11 - 508,885 
9/15/11 - 509,922   (+1037)9/16/11 - 511,016 (+1094)9/17/11 - 512,148 (+1132)9/18/11 - 513,375 (+1227)9/19/11 - 514,525 (+1150)9/20/11 - 515,670 (+1145)9/21/11 - 516,654 (+984)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 517,570 (+916)Post-debate: 518,302 (+732)9/23/11 - 519,876 (+1574)9/24/11 - 520,992 (+1116)9/25/11 - 521,917 (+925)9/26/11 - 522,916 (+999)- Ironic
9/27/11 - 524,698 (+1782)9/28/11 - 525,984 (+1286)9/29/11 - 527,059 (+1075)9/30/11 - 528,122 (+1063)10/1/11 - 528,900 (+778)10/2/11 - 529,551 (+ 651)




Rick Perry: 9/14/11 - 159,205  
9/15/11 - 159891  (+686)9/16/11 - 160,601 (+710)9/17/11 - 161,091 (+490)9/18/11 - 161,419 (+328)9/19/11 - 161,829 (+410)9/20/11 - 162,409 (+580)9/21/11 - 163,178 (+769)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 164,079 (+901)Post-debate: 164,522 (+443)9/23/11 - 165,061 (+539)9/24/11 - 165,437 - (+376)9/25/11 - 165,549 (+112)9/26/11 - 165,487 (-62)9/27/11 - 165,666 (+179)9/28/11 - 165,793 (+127)9/29/11 - 166,018 (+225)9/30/11 - 165,996 (-22)10/1/11 - 166,110 (+114)10/2/11 - 166,195 (+85)

Bachmann: 9/15/11 - 462,330
9/16/11 - 462261 (-69)9/17/11 - 462,174 (-87)9/18/11 - 462,199 (+25)9/19/11 - 462,253 (+54)9/20/11 - 462,156 (-97)9/21/11 - 462,112 (-44)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 461,928 (-184)Post-debate: 461,844 (-84)9/23/11 - 461,774 (-70)9/24/11 - 461,791 (+17)9/25/11 - 461,803 (+12)9/26/11 - 461,636 (-167)9/27/11 - 461,423 (-213)9/28/11 - 461,341 (-82)9/29/11 - 461,302 (-39)9/30/11 - 461,125 (-177)10/1/11 - 461,076 (-49)10/2/11 - 461,039 (-37)



Romney: 9/15/11 - 1,110,462
9/16/11 - 1,111,426 (+964)9/17/11 - 1,112,476 (+1050)9/18/11 - 1,113,497 (+1021)9/19/11 - 1,114,755 (+1258)9/20/11 - 1,115,570 (+815)9/21/11 - 1,116,471 (+901)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 1,117,327 (+856)Post-debate: 1,117,918 (+591)9/23/11 - 1,119,080 (+1162)9/24/11 - 1,120,020 (+940)9/25/11 - 1,121,033 (+1013)9/26/11 - 1,121,774 (+741)9/27/11 - 1,122,440 (+666)9/28/11 - 1,122,984 (+544)9/29/11 - 1,123,022 (+38)9/30/11 - 1,123,205 (+183)10/1/11 - 1,123,776 (+571)10/2/11 - 1,124,548 (+772)



Cain : 9/26/11 - 195,599 (about +6000 from yesterday)
9/27/11 - 201,072 (+5473)9/28/11 - 206,557 (+5485)9/29/11 - 211,578 (+5021)9/30/11 - 215,290 (+3712)10/1/11 - 217,411 (+2121)10/2/11 - 219,606 (+2195)

Total difference with: 

Perry: +363,356
Bachmann: +68,512
Romney: -594,997
Cain: +309,945

*Black This Out Facebook attendance*
10/1/11 - 6261
10/2/11 - 6529 (+268)

----------


## scrosnoe

wow just look at that Cain surge...

(=NOT!)

talk about media hype going on

----------


## InTradePro

> Ron Paul: 9/14/11 - 508,885 
> 9/23/11 - 519,876 (+1574)9/24/11 - 520,992 (+1116)9/25/11 - 521,917 (+925)9/26/11 - 522,916 (+999)- Ironic
> 9/27/11 - 524,698 (+1782)9/28/11 - 525,984 (+1286)9/29/11 - 527,059 (+1075)9/30/11 - 528,122 (+1063)10/1/11 - 528,900 (+778)10/2/11 - 529,551 (+ 651)


We really been dropping the ball the last few days. I hope that energy becomes refocused on productive stuff soon.

----------


## neverseen

Meh, not bad for a quiet weekend that the only news is the assassination.  I expect it to bump back up after the quarterly numbers come out.

----------


## NickOdell

> Meh, not bad for a quiet weekend that the only news is the assassination.  I expect it to bump back up after the quarterly numbers come out.


Me too. If you haven't yet, get involved: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-000-Attendees

This will generate Facebook likes like no other.

----------


## IterTemporis

> Very. On the face it looks just like a popularity contest, but these numbers are starting to correlate with the political atmosphere. Another interesting thought, it takes ALOT more thought and action to unlike a page than to like a page. I see negatives as a very bad sign.


I agree. Bachmann is most definitely out, and I expect Perry to get dislikes again after more people learn about the racist sign/rock that he had.

Oh and I will post updated graphs once a week. All information gathering credits go to ericams2786.

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 9/14/11 - 508,885 
9/15/11 - 509,922   (+1037)9/16/11 - 511,016 (+1094)9/17/11 - 512,148 (+1132)9/18/11 - 513,375 (+1227)9/19/11 - 514,525 (+1150)9/20/11 - 515,670 (+1145)9/21/11 - 516,654 (+984)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 517,570 (+916)Post-debate: 518,302 (+732)9/23/11 - 519,876 (+1574)9/24/11 - 520,992 (+1116)9/25/11 - 521,917 (+925)9/26/11 - 522,916 (+999)- Ironic
9/27/11 - 524,698 (+1782)9/28/11 - 525,984 (+1286)9/29/11 - 527,059 (+1075)9/30/11 - 528,122 (+1063)10/1/11 - 528,900 (+778)10/2/11 - 529,551 (+ 651)10/3/11 - 530,377 (+826)




Rick Perry: 9/14/11 - 159,205  
9/15/11 - 159891  (+686)9/16/11 - 160,601 (+710)9/17/11 - 161,091 (+490)9/18/11 - 161,419 (+328)9/19/11 - 161,829 (+410)9/20/11 - 162,409 (+580)9/21/11 - 163,178 (+769)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 164,079 (+901)Post-debate: 164,522 (+443)9/23/11 - 165,061 (+539)9/24/11 - 165,437 - (+376)9/25/11 - 165,549 (+112)9/26/11 - 165,487 (-62)9/27/11 - 165,666 (+179)9/28/11 - 165,793 (+127)9/29/11 - 166,018 (+225)9/30/11 - 165,996 (-22)10/1/11 - 166,110 (+114)10/2/11 - 166,195 (+85)10/3/11 - 166,250 (+55)

Bachmann: 9/15/11 - 462,330
9/16/11 - 462261 (-69)9/17/11 - 462,174 (-87)9/18/11 - 462,199 (+25)9/19/11 - 462,253 (+54)9/20/11 - 462,156 (-97)9/21/11 - 462,112 (-44)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 461,928 (-184)Post-debate: 461,844 (-84)9/23/11 - 461,774 (-70)9/24/11 - 461,791 (+17)9/25/11 - 461,803 (+12)9/26/11 - 461,636 (-167)9/27/11 - 461,423 (-213)9/28/11 - 461,341 (-82)9/29/11 - 461,302 (-39)9/30/11 - 461,125 (-177)10/1/11 - 461,076 (-49)10/2/11 - 461,039 (-37)10/3/11 - 460,969 (-70)



Romney: 9/15/11 - 1,110,462
9/16/11 - 1,111,426 (+964)9/17/11 - 1,112,476 (+1050)9/18/11 - 1,113,497 (+1021)9/19/11 - 1,114,755 (+1258)9/20/11 - 1,115,570 (+815)9/21/11 - 1,116,471 (+901)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 1,117,327 (+856)Post-debate: 1,117,918 (+591)9/23/11 - 1,119,080 (+1162)9/24/11 - 1,120,020 (+940)9/25/11 - 1,121,033 (+1013)9/26/11 - 1,121,774 (+741)9/27/11 - 1,122,440 (+666)9/28/11 - 1,122,984 (+544)9/29/11 - 1,123,022 (+38)9/30/11 - 1,123,205 (+183)10/1/11 - 1,123,776 (+571)10/2/11 - 1,124,548 (+772)10/3/11 - 1,125,106 (+558)



Cain : 9/26/11 - 195,599 (about +6000 from yesterday)
9/27/11 - 201,072 (+5473)9/28/11 - 206,557 (+5485)9/29/11 - 211,578 (+5021)9/30/11 - 215,290 (+3712)10/1/11 - 217,411 (+2121)10/2/11 - 219,606 (+2195)10/3/11 - 222,383 (+2777)

Total difference with: 

Perry: +364,127
Bachmann: +69,408
Romney: -594,729
Cain: +307,994

*Black This Out Facebook attendance*
10/1/11 - 6261
10/2/11 - 6529 (+268)
10/3/11 - 6940 (+411)

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 9/14/11 - 508,885 
9/15/11 - 509,922   (+1037)9/16/11 - 511,016 (+1094)9/17/11 - 512,148 (+1132)9/18/11 - 513,375 (+1227)9/19/11 - 514,525 (+1150)9/20/11 - 515,670 (+1145)9/21/11 - 516,654 (+984)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 517,570 (+916)Post-debate: 518,302 (+732)9/23/11 - 519,876 (+1574)9/24/11 - 520,992 (+1116)9/25/11 - 521,917 (+925)9/26/11 - 522,916 (+999)- Ironic
9/27/11 - 524,698 (+1782)9/28/11 - 525,984 (+1286)9/29/11 - 527,059 (+1075)9/30/11 - 528,122 (+1063)10/1/11 - 528,900 (+778)10/2/11 - 529,551 (+ 651)10/3/11 - 530,377 (+826)10/4/11 - 531,314 (+937)




Rick Perry: 9/14/11 - 159,205  
9/15/11 - 159891  (+686)9/16/11 - 160,601 (+710)9/17/11 - 161,091 (+490)9/18/11 - 161,419 (+328)9/19/11 - 161,829 (+410)9/20/11 - 162,409 (+580)9/21/11 - 163,178 (+769)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 164,079 (+901)Post-debate: 164,522 (+443)9/23/11 - 165,061 (+539)9/24/11 - 165,437 - (+376)9/25/11 - 165,549 (+112)9/26/11 - 165,487 (-62)9/27/11 - 165,666 (+179)9/28/11 - 165,793 (+127)9/29/11 - 166,018 (+225)9/30/11 - 165,996 (-22)10/1/11 - 166,110 (+114)10/2/11 - 166,195 (+85)10/3/11 - 166,250 (+55)10/4/11 - 166,288 (+38)

Bachmann: 9/15/11 - 462,330
9/16/11 - 462261 (-69)9/17/11 - 462,174 (-87)9/18/11 - 462,199 (+25)9/19/11 - 462,253 (+54)9/20/11 - 462,156 (-97)9/21/11 - 462,112 (-44)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 461,928 (-184)Post-debate: 461,844 (-84)9/23/11 - 461,774 (-70)9/24/11 - 461,791 (+17)9/25/11 - 461,803 (+12)9/26/11 - 461,636 (-167)9/27/11 - 461,423 (-213)9/28/11 - 461,341 (-82)9/29/11 - 461,302 (-39)9/30/11 - 461,125 (-177)10/1/11 - 461,076 (-49)10/2/11 - 461,039 (-37)10/3/11 - 460,969 (-70)10/4/11 - 460,793 (-176)



Romney: 9/15/11 - 1,110,462
9/16/11 - 1,111,426 (+964)9/17/11 - 1,112,476 (+1050)9/18/11 - 1,113,497 (+1021)9/19/11 - 1,114,755 (+1258)9/20/11 - 1,115,570 (+815)9/21/11 - 1,116,471 (+901)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 1,117,327 (+856)Post-debate: 1,117,918 (+591)9/23/11 - 1,119,080 (+1162)9/24/11 - 1,120,020 (+940)9/25/11 - 1,121,033 (+1013)9/26/11 - 1,121,774 (+741)9/27/11 - 1,122,440 (+666)9/28/11 - 1,122,984 (+544)9/29/11 - 1,123,022 (+38)9/30/11 - 1,123,205 (+183)10/1/11 - 1,123,776 (+571)10/2/11 - 1,124,548 (+772)10/3/11 - 1,125,106 (+558)10/4/11 - 1,125,583 (+477)



Cain : 9/26/11 - 195,599 (about +6000 from yesterday)
9/27/11 - 201,072 (+5473)9/28/11 - 206,557 (+5485)9/29/11 - 211,578 (+5021)9/30/11 - 215,290 (+3712)10/1/11 - 217,411 (+2121)10/2/11 - 219,606 (+2195)10/3/11 - 222,383 (+2777)10/4/11 - 226,547 (+4164)

Total difference with: 

Perry: +365,026
Bachmann: +70,521
Romney: -594,269
Cain: +304,767

*Black This Out Facebook attendance*
10/1/11 - 6261
10/2/11 - 6529 (+268)
10/3/11 - 6940 (+411)
10/4/11 - 7284 (+344)

----------


## bluesc

Wow, Cain just got a huge bump. That would probably be his appearance on Hannity.

Once again, +rep. Thanks for keeping this going.

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 9/14/11 - 508,885 
9/15/11 - 509,922   (+1037)9/16/11 - 511,016 (+1094)9/17/11 - 512,148 (+1132)9/18/11 - 513,375 (+1227)9/19/11 - 514,525 (+1150)9/20/11 - 515,670 (+1145)9/21/11 - 516,654 (+984)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 517,570 (+916)Post-debate: 518,302 (+732)9/23/11 - 519,876 (+1574)9/24/11 - 520,992 (+1116)9/25/11 - 521,917 (+925)9/26/11 - 522,916 (+999)- Ironic
9/27/11 - 524,698 (+1782)9/28/11 - 525,984 (+1286)9/29/11 - 527,059 (+1075)9/30/11 - 528,122 (+1063)10/1/11 - 528,900 (+778)10/2/11 - 529,551 (+ 651)10/3/11 - 530,377 (+826)10/4/11 - 531,314 (+937)10/5/11 - 532,312 (+998)




Rick Perry: 9/14/11 - 159,205  
9/15/11 - 159891  (+686)9/16/11 - 160,601 (+710)9/17/11 - 161,091 (+490)9/18/11 - 161,419 (+328)9/19/11 - 161,829 (+410)9/20/11 - 162,409 (+580)9/21/11 - 163,178 (+769)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 164,079 (+901)Post-debate: 164,522 (+443)9/23/11 - 165,061 (+539)9/24/11 - 165,437 - (+376)9/25/11 - 165,549 (+112)9/26/11 - 165,487 (-62)9/27/11 - 165,666 (+179)9/28/11 - 165,793 (+127)9/29/11 - 166,018 (+225)9/30/11 - 165,996 (-22)10/1/11 - 166,110 (+114)10/2/11 - 166,195 (+85)10/3/11 - 166,250 (+55)10/4/11 - 166,288 (+38)10/5/11 - 166,341 (+53)

Bachmann: 9/15/11 - 462,330
9/16/11 - 462261 (-69)9/17/11 - 462,174 (-87)9/18/11 - 462,199 (+25)9/19/11 - 462,253 (+54)9/20/11 - 462,156 (-97)9/21/11 - 462,112 (-44)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 461,928 (-184)Post-debate: 461,844 (-84)9/23/11 - 461,774 (-70)9/24/11 - 461,791 (+17)9/25/11 - 461,803 (+12)9/26/11 - 461,636 (-167)9/27/11 - 461,423 (-213)9/28/11 - 461,341 (-82)9/29/11 - 461,302 (-39)9/30/11 - 461,125 (-177)10/1/11 - 461,076 (-49)10/2/11 - 461,039 (-37)10/3/11 - 460,969 (-70)10/4/11 - 460,793 (-176)10/5/11 - 460,788 (-5)



Romney: 9/15/11 - 1,110,462
9/16/11 - 1,111,426 (+964)9/17/11 - 1,112,476 (+1050)9/18/11 - 1,113,497 (+1021)9/19/11 - 1,114,755 (+1258)9/20/11 - 1,115,570 (+815)9/21/11 - 1,116,471 (+901)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 1,117,327 (+856)Post-debate: 1,117,918 (+591)9/23/11 - 1,119,080 (+1162)9/24/11 - 1,120,020 (+940)9/25/11 - 1,121,033 (+1013)9/26/11 - 1,121,774 (+741)9/27/11 - 1,122,440 (+666)9/28/11 - 1,122,984 (+544)9/29/11 - 1,123,022 (+38)9/30/11 - 1,123,205 (+183)10/1/11 - 1,123,776 (+571)10/2/11 - 1,124,548 (+772)10/3/11 - 1,125,106 (+558)10/4/11 - 1,125,583 (+477)10/5/11 - 1,126,184 (+601)



Cain : 9/26/11 - 195,599 (about +6000 from yesterday)
9/27/11 - 201,072 (+5473)9/28/11 - 206,557 (+5485)9/29/11 - 211,578 (+5021)9/30/11 - 215,290 (+3712)10/1/11 - 217,411 (+2121)10/2/11 - 219,606 (+2195)10/3/11 - 222,383 (+2777)10/4/11 - 226,547 (+4164)10/5/11 - 231,215 (+4668)

Total difference with: 

Perry: +365,971
Bachmann: +71,524
Romney: -593,872
Cain: +301,097

*Black This Out Facebook attendance*
10/1/11 - 6261
10/2/11 - 6529 (+268)
10/3/11 - 6940 (+411)
10/4/11 - 7284 (+344)
10/5/11 - 7634 (+ 350)

----------


## raider4paul

This Cain crap is honestly ridiculous. If (when) Ron wins he will truly be the People's president, boosted to office by the work of the People.

----------


## Eric21ND

Cain's numbers show you how much sway the media really has.  We need to make a better effort to win all straw polls, if only to prevent Cain or whoever becoming the media darling for the week.

----------


## misslauriss

> that is correct.
> 
> FYI, don't let this create complacency. The youth vote is already in our favor.... it is the elderly that make up the largest block of GOP voters and most of them are not on Facebook.


Good call. This is why things like the sign bomb and Occupy Wall Street are so, so important.

----------


## matt0611

> Cain's numbers show you how much sway the media really has.  We need to make a better effort to win all straw polls, if only to prevent Cain or whoever becoming the media darling for the week.


Yup, you can really see how much the media has control of this election by looking at those numbers. Its disgusting how much sheep we have in this country who do whatever the media tell them to do.

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 9/14/11 - 508,885 
9/15/11 - 509,922   (+1037)9/16/11 - 511,016 (+1094)9/17/11 - 512,148 (+1132)9/18/11 - 513,375 (+1227)9/19/11 - 514,525 (+1150)9/20/11 - 515,670 (+1145)9/21/11 - 516,654 (+984)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 517,570 (+916)Post-debate: 518,302 (+732)9/23/11 - 519,876 (+1574)9/24/11 - 520,992 (+1116)9/25/11 - 521,917 (+925)9/26/11 - 522,916 (+999)- Ironic
9/27/11 - 524,698 (+1782)9/28/11 - 525,984 (+1286)9/29/11 - 527,059 (+1075)9/30/11 - 528,122 (+1063)10/1/11 - 528,900 (+778)10/2/11 - 529,551 (+ 651)10/3/11 - 530,377 (+826)10/4/11 - 531,314 (+937)10/5/11 - 532,312 (+998)10/6/11 - 533,549 (+1237)




Rick Perry: 9/14/11 - 159,205  
9/15/11 - 159891  (+686)9/16/11 - 160,601 (+710)9/17/11 - 161,091 (+490)9/18/11 - 161,419 (+328)9/19/11 - 161,829 (+410)9/20/11 - 162,409 (+580)9/21/11 - 163,178 (+769)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 164,079 (+901)Post-debate: 164,522 (+443)9/23/11 - 165,061 (+539)9/24/11 - 165,437 - (+376)9/25/11 - 165,549 (+112)9/26/11 - 165,487 (-62)9/27/11 - 165,666 (+179)9/28/11 - 165,793 (+127)9/29/11 - 166,018 (+225)9/30/11 - 165,996 (-22)10/1/11 - 166,110 (+114)10/2/11 - 166,195 (+85)10/3/11 - 166,250 (+55)10/4/11 - 166,288 (+38)10/5/11 - 166,341 (+53)10/6/11 - 166,509 (+168)

Bachmann: 9/15/11 - 462,330
9/16/11 - 462261 (-69)9/17/11 - 462,174 (-87)9/18/11 - 462,199 (+25)9/19/11 - 462,253 (+54)9/20/11 - 462,156 (-97)9/21/11 - 462,112 (-44)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 461,928 (-184)Post-debate: 461,844 (-84)9/23/11 - 461,774 (-70)9/24/11 - 461,791 (+17)9/25/11 - 461,803 (+12)9/26/11 - 461,636 (-167)9/27/11 - 461,423 (-213)9/28/11 - 461,341 (-82)9/29/11 - 461,302 (-39)9/30/11 - 461,125 (-177)10/1/11 - 461,076 (-49)10/2/11 - 461,039 (-37)10/3/11 - 460,969 (-70)10/4/11 - 460,793 (-176)10/5/11 - 460,788 (-5)10/6/11 - 460,689 (-99)



Romney: 9/15/11 - 1,110,462
9/16/11 - 1,111,426 (+964)9/17/11 - 1,112,476 (+1050)9/18/11 - 1,113,497 (+1021)9/19/11 - 1,114,755 (+1258)9/20/11 - 1,115,570 (+815)9/21/11 - 1,116,471 (+901)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 1,117,327 (+856)Post-debate: 1,117,918 (+591)9/23/11 - 1,119,080 (+1162)9/24/11 - 1,120,020 (+940)9/25/11 - 1,121,033 (+1013)9/26/11 - 1,121,774 (+741)9/27/11 - 1,122,440 (+666)9/28/11 - 1,122,984 (+544)9/29/11 - 1,123,022 (+38)9/30/11 - 1,123,205 (+183)10/1/11 - 1,123,776 (+571)10/2/11 - 1,124,548 (+772)10/3/11 - 1,125,106 (+558)10/4/11 - 1,125,583 (+477)10/5/11 - 1,126,184 (+601)10/6/11 - 1,126,617 (+433)



Cain : 9/26/11 - 195,599 (about +6000 from yesterday)
9/27/11 - 201,072 (+5473)9/28/11 - 206,557 (+5485)9/29/11 - 211,578 (+5021)9/30/11 - 215,290 (+3712)10/1/11 - 217,411 (+2121)10/2/11 - 219,606 (+2195)10/3/11 - 222,383 (+2777)10/4/11 - 226,547 (+4164)10/5/11 - 231,215 (+4668)10/6/11 - 236,290 (+5075)

Total difference with: 

Perry: +367,040
Bachmann: +72,860
Romney: -593,068
Cain: +297,259

*Black This Out Facebook attendance*
10/1/11 - 6261
10/2/11 - 6529 (+268)
10/3/11 - 6940 (+411)
10/4/11 - 7284 (+344)
10/5/11 - 7634 (+ 350)
10/6/11 - 8308 (+674)

----------


## neverseen

wow... nice little bump on the BTO!

----------


## Suzu

> wow... nice little bump on the BTO!


Admin sent email to RPFs membership about BTO. They ought to do it every week, or even more often!

----------


## bluesc

Nice bump for Ron in the likes as well

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 9/14/11 - 508,885 
9/15/11 - 509,922   (+1037)9/16/11 - 511,016 (+1094)9/17/11 - 512,148 (+1132)9/18/11 - 513,375 (+1227)9/19/11 - 514,525 (+1150)9/20/11 - 515,670 (+1145)9/21/11 - 516,654 (+984)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 517,570 (+916)Post-debate: 518,302 (+732)9/23/11 - 519,876 (+1574)9/24/11 - 520,992 (+1116)9/25/11 - 521,917 (+925)9/26/11 - 522,916 (+999)- Ironic
9/27/11 - 524,698 (+1782)9/28/11 - 525,984 (+1286)9/29/11 - 527,059 (+1075)9/30/11 - 528,122 (+1063)10/1/11 - 528,900 (+778)10/2/11 - 529,551 (+ 651)10/3/11 - 530,377 (+826)10/4/11 - 531,314 (+937)10/5/11 - 532,312 (+998)10/6/11 - 533,549 (+1237)10/7/11 - 534,708 (+1159)




Rick Perry: 9/14/11 - 159,205  
9/15/11 - 159891  (+686)9/16/11 - 160,601 (+710)9/17/11 - 161,091 (+490)9/18/11 - 161,419 (+328)9/19/11 - 161,829 (+410)9/20/11 - 162,409 (+580)9/21/11 - 163,178 (+769)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 164,079 (+901)Post-debate: 164,522 (+443)9/23/11 - 165,061 (+539)9/24/11 - 165,437 - (+376)9/25/11 - 165,549 (+112)9/26/11 - 165,487 (-62)9/27/11 - 165,666 (+179)9/28/11 - 165,793 (+127)9/29/11 - 166,018 (+225)9/30/11 - 165,996 (-22)10/1/11 - 166,110 (+114)10/2/11 - 166,195 (+85)10/3/11 - 166,250 (+55)10/4/11 - 166,288 (+38)10/5/11 - 166,341 (+53)10/6/11 - 166,509 (+168)10/7/11 - 166,632 (+123)

Bachmann: 9/15/11 - 462,330
9/16/11 - 462261 (-69)9/17/11 - 462,174 (-87)9/18/11 - 462,199 (+25)9/19/11 - 462,253 (+54)9/20/11 - 462,156 (-97)9/21/11 - 462,112 (-44)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 461,928 (-184)Post-debate: 461,844 (-84)9/23/11 - 461,774 (-70)9/24/11 - 461,791 (+17)9/25/11 - 461,803 (+12)9/26/11 - 461,636 (-167)9/27/11 - 461,423 (-213)9/28/11 - 461,341 (-82)9/29/11 - 461,302 (-39)9/30/11 - 461,125 (-177)10/1/11 - 461,076 (-49)10/2/11 - 461,039 (-37)10/3/11 - 460,969 (-70)10/4/11 - 460,793 (-176)10/5/11 - 460,788 (-5)10/6/11 - 460,689 (-99)10/7/11 - 460,610 (-79)



Romney: 9/15/11 - 1,110,462
9/16/11 - 1,111,426 (+964)9/17/11 - 1,112,476 (+1050)9/18/11 - 1,113,497 (+1021)9/19/11 - 1,114,755 (+1258)9/20/11 - 1,115,570 (+815)9/21/11 - 1,116,471 (+901)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 1,117,327 (+856)Post-debate: 1,117,918 (+591)9/23/11 - 1,119,080 (+1162)9/24/11 - 1,120,020 (+940)9/25/11 - 1,121,033 (+1013)9/26/11 - 1,121,774 (+741)9/27/11 - 1,122,440 (+666)9/28/11 - 1,122,984 (+544)9/29/11 - 1,123,022 (+38)9/30/11 - 1,123,205 (+183)10/1/11 - 1,123,776 (+571)10/2/11 - 1,124,548 (+772)10/3/11 - 1,125,106 (+558)10/4/11 - 1,125,583 (+477)10/5/11 - 1,126,184 (+601)10/6/11 - 1,126,617 (+433)10/7/11 - 1,127,058 (+441)



Cain : 9/26/11 - 195,599 (about +6000 from yesterday)
9/27/11 - 201,072 (+5473)9/28/11 - 206,557 (+5485)9/29/11 - 211,578 (+5021)9/30/11 - 215,290 (+3712)10/1/11 - 217,411 (+2121)10/2/11 - 219,606 (+2195)10/3/11 - 222,383 (+2777)10/4/11 - 226,547 (+4164)10/5/11 - 231,215 (+4668)10/6/11 - 236,290 (+5075)10/7/11 - 240,993 (+4703)

Total difference with: 

Perry: +368,076
Bachmann: +74,098
Romney: -592,350
Cain: +293,715

*Black This Out Facebook attendance*
10/1/11 - 6261
10/2/11 - 6529 (+268)
10/3/11 - 6940 (+411)
10/4/11 - 7284 (+344)
10/5/11 - 7634 (+ 350)
10/6/11 - 8308 (+674)
10/7/11 - 8849 (+541)

----------


## Brown Sapper

Its weird that Paul's page has over 500k likes, but BTO is less than 10k.  Are they  not pushing it on his own page?

----------


## matt0611

> Its weird that Paul's page has over 500k likes, but BTO is less than 10k.  Are they  not pushing it on his own page?


A lot of people may not check what other people are saying on his page. People that liked his page only get see what Ron says on their stream.

I don't think Ron or the campaign have mentioned this moneybomb yet, I think its about time that they do.

----------


## IterTemporis



----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 9/14/11 - 508,885 
9/15/11 - 509,922   (+1037)9/16/11 - 511,016 (+1094)9/17/11 - 512,148 (+1132)9/18/11 - 513,375 (+1227)9/19/11 - 514,525 (+1150)9/20/11 - 515,670 (+1145)9/21/11 - 516,654 (+984)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 517,570 (+916)Post-debate: 518,302 (+732)9/23/11 - 519,876 (+1574)9/24/11 - 520,992 (+1116)9/25/11 - 521,917 (+925)9/26/11 - 522,916 (+999)- Ironic
9/27/11 - 524,698 (+1782)9/28/11 - 525,984 (+1286)9/29/11 - 527,059 (+1075)9/30/11 - 528,122 (+1063)10/1/11 - 528,900 (+778)10/2/11 - 529,551 (+ 651)10/3/11 - 530,377 (+826)10/4/11 - 531,314 (+937)10/5/11 - 532,312 (+998)10/6/11 - 533,549 (+1237)10/7/11 - 534,708 (+1159)10/8/11 - 535,584 (+876)




Rick Perry: 9/14/11 - 159,205  
9/15/11 - 159891  (+686)9/16/11 - 160,601 (+710)9/17/11 - 161,091 (+490)9/18/11 - 161,419 (+328)9/19/11 - 161,829 (+410)9/20/11 - 162,409 (+580)9/21/11 - 163,178 (+769)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 164,079 (+901)Post-debate: 164,522 (+443)9/23/11 - 165,061 (+539)9/24/11 - 165,437 - (+376)9/25/11 - 165,549 (+112)9/26/11 - 165,487 (-62)9/27/11 - 165,666 (+179)9/28/11 - 165,793 (+127)9/29/11 - 166,018 (+225)9/30/11 - 165,996 (-22)10/1/11 - 166,110 (+114)10/2/11 - 166,195 (+85)10/3/11 - 166,250 (+55)10/4/11 - 166,288 (+38)10/5/11 - 166,341 (+53)10/6/11 - 166,509 (+168)10/7/11 - 166,632 (+123)10/8/11 - 166,761 (+129)

Bachmann: 9/15/11 - 462,330
9/16/11 - 462261 (-69)9/17/11 - 462,174 (-87)9/18/11 - 462,199 (+25)9/19/11 - 462,253 (+54)9/20/11 - 462,156 (-97)9/21/11 - 462,112 (-44)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 461,928 (-184)Post-debate: 461,844 (-84)9/23/11 - 461,774 (-70)9/24/11 - 461,791 (+17)9/25/11 - 461,803 (+12)9/26/11 - 461,636 (-167)9/27/11 - 461,423 (-213)9/28/11 - 461,341 (-82)9/29/11 - 461,302 (-39)9/30/11 - 461,125 (-177)10/1/11 - 461,076 (-49)10/2/11 - 461,039 (-37)10/3/11 - 460,969 (-70)10/4/11 - 460,793 (-176)10/5/11 - 460,788 (-5)10/6/11 - 460,689 (-99)10/7/11 - 460,610 (-79)10/8/11 - 460,623 (+13)



Romney: 9/15/11 - 1,110,462
9/16/11 - 1,111,426 (+964)9/17/11 - 1,112,476 (+1050)9/18/11 - 1,113,497 (+1021)9/19/11 - 1,114,755 (+1258)9/20/11 - 1,115,570 (+815)9/21/11 - 1,116,471 (+901)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 1,117,327 (+856)Post-debate: 1,117,918 (+591)9/23/11 - 1,119,080 (+1162)9/24/11 - 1,120,020 (+940)9/25/11 - 1,121,033 (+1013)9/26/11 - 1,121,774 (+741)9/27/11 - 1,122,440 (+666)9/28/11 - 1,122,984 (+544)9/29/11 - 1,123,022 (+38)9/30/11 - 1,123,205 (+183)10/1/11 - 1,123,776 (+571)10/2/11 - 1,124,548 (+772)10/3/11 - 1,125,106 (+558)10/4/11 - 1,125,583 (+477)10/5/11 - 1,126,184 (+601)10/6/11 - 1,126,617 (+433)10/7/11 - 1,127,058 (+441)10/8/11 - 1,127,554 (+496)



Cain : 9/26/11 - 195,599 (about +6000 from yesterday)
9/27/11 - 201,072 (+5473)9/28/11 - 206,557 (+5485)9/29/11 - 211,578 (+5021)9/30/11 - 215,290 (+3712)10/1/11 - 217,411 (+2121)10/2/11 - 219,606 (+2195)10/3/11 - 222,383 (+2777)10/4/11 - 226,547 (+4164)10/5/11 - 231,215 (+4668)10/6/11 - 236,290 (+5075)10/7/11 - 240,993 (+4703)10/8/11 - 243,849 (+2856)

Total difference with: 

Perry: +368,823
Bachmann: +74,961
Romney: -591,970
Cain: +291,735

*Black This Out Facebook attendance*
10/1/11 - 6261
10/2/11 - 6529 (+268)
10/3/11 - 6940 (+411)
10/4/11 - 7284 (+344)
10/5/11 - 7634 (+ 350)
10/6/11 - 8308 (+674)
10/7/11 - 8849 (+541)
10/8/11 - 9158 (+309)

----------


## sailingaway

Cain's daily add cut in half from where it was, that's something.

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 9/14/11 - 508,885 
9/15/11 - 509,922   (+1037)9/16/11 - 511,016 (+1094)9/17/11 - 512,148 (+1132)9/18/11 - 513,375 (+1227)9/19/11 - 514,525 (+1150)9/20/11 - 515,670 (+1145)9/21/11 - 516,654 (+984)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 517,570 (+916)Post-debate: 518,302 (+732)9/23/11 - 519,876 (+1574)9/24/11 - 520,992 (+1116)9/25/11 - 521,917 (+925)9/26/11 - 522,916 (+999)- Ironic
9/27/11 - 524,698 (+1782)9/28/11 - 525,984 (+1286)9/29/11 - 527,059 (+1075)9/30/11 - 528,122 (+1063)10/1/11 - 528,900 (+778)10/2/11 - 529,551 (+ 651)10/3/11 - 530,377 (+826)10/4/11 - 531,314 (+937)10/5/11 - 532,312 (+998)10/6/11 - 533,549 (+1237)10/7/11 - 534,708 (+1159)10/8/11 - 535,584 (+876)10/9/11 - 536,858 (+1274)




Rick Perry: 9/14/11 - 159,205  
9/15/11 - 159891  (+686)9/16/11 - 160,601 (+710)9/17/11 - 161,091 (+490)9/18/11 - 161,419 (+328)9/19/11 - 161,829 (+410)9/20/11 - 162,409 (+580)9/21/11 - 163,178 (+769)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 164,079 (+901)Post-debate: 164,522 (+443)9/23/11 - 165,061 (+539)9/24/11 - 165,437 - (+376)9/25/11 - 165,549 (+112)9/26/11 - 165,487 (-62)9/27/11 - 165,666 (+179)9/28/11 - 165,793 (+127)9/29/11 - 166,018 (+225)9/30/11 - 165,996 (-22)10/1/11 - 166,110 (+114)10/2/11 - 166,195 (+85)10/3/11 - 166,250 (+55)10/4/11 - 166,288 (+38)10/5/11 - 166,341 (+53)10/6/11 - 166,509 (+168)10/7/11 - 166,632 (+123)10/8/11 - 166,761 (+129)10/9/11 - 166,929 (+168)

Bachmann: 9/15/11 - 462,330
9/16/11 - 462261 (-69)9/17/11 - 462,174 (-87)9/18/11 - 462,199 (+25)9/19/11 - 462,253 (+54)9/20/11 - 462,156 (-97)9/21/11 - 462,112 (-44)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 461,928 (-184)Post-debate: 461,844 (-84)9/23/11 - 461,774 (-70)9/24/11 - 461,791 (+17)9/25/11 - 461,803 (+12)9/26/11 - 461,636 (-167)9/27/11 - 461,423 (-213)9/28/11 - 461,341 (-82)9/29/11 - 461,302 (-39)9/30/11 - 461,125 (-177)10/1/11 - 461,076 (-49)10/2/11 - 461,039 (-37)10/3/11 - 460,969 (-70)10/4/11 - 460,793 (-176)10/5/11 - 460,788 (-5)10/6/11 - 460,689 (-99)10/7/11 - 460,610 (-79)10/8/11 - 460,623 (+13)10/9/11 - 460,591 (-32)



Romney: 9/15/11 - 1,110,462
9/16/11 - 1,111,426 (+964)9/17/11 - 1,112,476 (+1050)9/18/11 - 1,113,497 (+1021)9/19/11 - 1,114,755 (+1258)9/20/11 - 1,115,570 (+815)9/21/11 - 1,116,471 (+901)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 1,117,327 (+856)Post-debate: 1,117,918 (+591)9/23/11 - 1,119,080 (+1162)9/24/11 - 1,120,020 (+940)9/25/11 - 1,121,033 (+1013)9/26/11 - 1,121,774 (+741)9/27/11 - 1,122,440 (+666)9/28/11 - 1,122,984 (+544)9/29/11 - 1,123,022 (+38)9/30/11 - 1,123,205 (+183)10/1/11 - 1,123,776 (+571)10/2/11 - 1,124,548 (+772)10/3/11 - 1,125,106 (+558)10/4/11 - 1,125,583 (+477)10/5/11 - 1,126,184 (+601)10/6/11 - 1,126,617 (+433)10/7/11 - 1,127,058 (+441)10/8/11 - 1,127,554 (+496)10/9/11 - 1,128,153 (+599)



Cain : 9/26/11 - 195,599 (about +6000 from yesterday)
9/27/11 - 201,072 (+5473)9/28/11 - 206,557 (+5485)9/29/11 - 211,578 (+5021)9/30/11 - 215,290 (+3712)10/1/11 - 217,411 (+2121)10/2/11 - 219,606 (+2195)10/3/11 - 222,383 (+2777)10/4/11 - 226,547 (+4164)10/5/11 - 231,215 (+4668)10/6/11 - 236,290 (+5075)10/7/11 - 240,993 (+4703)10/8/11 - 243,849 (+2856)10/9/11 - 246,991 (+3142)

Total difference with: 

Perry: +369,929
Bachmann: +76,267
Romney: -591,295
Cain: +289,867

*Black This Out Facebook attendance*
10/1/11 - 6261
10/2/11 - 6529 (+268)
10/3/11 - 6940 (+411)
10/4/11 - 7284 (+344)
10/5/11 - 7634 (+ 350)
10/6/11 - 8308 (+674)
10/7/11 - 8849 (+541)
10/8/11 - 9158 (+309)
10/9/11 - 9796 (+638)

----------


## sailingaway

Cain was on the Sunday shows again.  They are giving that man soooooooo much free advertising.....

----------


## bluesc

That tiny bump from winning the Straw Poll is awful. Media blackout in full effect.

----------


## Tinnuhana

It would be interesting to know how many of the "Likes" are actually supporters of other candidates? That might account for many of the "unlikes" for Michelle Bachmann. Once she's seen as non-competition, the trolls go elsewhere.

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 9/14/11 - 508,885 
9/15/11 - 509,922   (+1037)9/16/11 - 511,016 (+1094)9/17/11 - 512,148 (+1132)9/18/11 - 513,375 (+1227)9/19/11 - 514,525 (+1150)9/20/11 - 515,670 (+1145)9/21/11 - 516,654 (+984)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 517,570 (+916)Post-debate: 518,302 (+732)9/23/11 - 519,876 (+1574)9/24/11 - 520,992 (+1116)9/25/11 - 521,917 (+925)9/26/11 - 522,916 (+999)- Ironic
9/27/11 - 524,698 (+1782)9/28/11 - 525,984 (+1286)9/29/11 - 527,059 (+1075)9/30/11 - 528,122 (+1063)10/1/11 - 528,900 (+778)10/2/11 - 529,551 (+ 651)10/3/11 - 530,377 (+826)10/4/11 - 531,314 (+937)10/5/11 - 532,312 (+998)10/6/11 - 533,549 (+1237)10/7/11 - 534,708 (+1159)10/8/11 - 535,584 (+876)10/9/11 - 536,858 (+1274)10/10/11 - 538,070 (+1212)




Rick Perry: 9/14/11 - 159,205  
9/15/11 - 159891  (+686)9/16/11 - 160,601 (+710)9/17/11 - 161,091 (+490)9/18/11 - 161,419 (+328)9/19/11 - 161,829 (+410)9/20/11 - 162,409 (+580)9/21/11 - 163,178 (+769)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 164,079 (+901)Post-debate: 164,522 (+443)9/23/11 - 165,061 (+539)9/24/11 - 165,437 - (+376)9/25/11 - 165,549 (+112)9/26/11 - 165,487 (-62)9/27/11 - 165,666 (+179)9/28/11 - 165,793 (+127)9/29/11 - 166,018 (+225)9/30/11 - 165,996 (-22)10/1/11 - 166,110 (+114)10/2/11 - 166,195 (+85)10/3/11 - 166,250 (+55)10/4/11 - 166,288 (+38)10/5/11 - 166,341 (+53)10/6/11 - 166,509 (+168)10/7/11 - 166,632 (+123)10/8/11 - 166,761 (+129)10/9/11 - 166,929 (+168)10/10/11 - 167,014 (+84)

Bachmann: 9/15/11 - 462,330
9/16/11 - 462261 (-69)9/17/11 - 462,174 (-87)9/18/11 - 462,199 (+25)9/19/11 - 462,253 (+54)9/20/11 - 462,156 (-97)9/21/11 - 462,112 (-44)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 461,928 (-184)Post-debate: 461,844 (-84)9/23/11 - 461,774 (-70)9/24/11 - 461,791 (+17)9/25/11 - 461,803 (+12)9/26/11 - 461,636 (-167)9/27/11 - 461,423 (-213)9/28/11 - 461,341 (-82)9/29/11 - 461,302 (-39)9/30/11 - 461,125 (-177)10/1/11 - 461,076 (-49)10/2/11 - 461,039 (-37)10/3/11 - 460,969 (-70)10/4/11 - 460,793 (-176)10/5/11 - 460,788 (-5)10/6/11 - 460,689 (-99)10/7/11 - 460,610 (-79)10/8/11 - 460,623 (+13)10/9/11 - 460,591 (-32)10/10/11 - 460,569 (-22)


Romney: 9/15/11 - 1,110,462
9/16/11 - 1,111,426 (+964)9/17/11 - 1,112,476 (+1050)9/18/11 - 1,113,497 (+1021)9/19/11 - 1,114,755 (+1258)9/20/11 - 1,115,570 (+815)9/21/11 - 1,116,471 (+901)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 1,117,327 (+856)Post-debate: 1,117,918 (+591)9/23/11 - 1,119,080 (+1162)9/24/11 - 1,120,020 (+940)9/25/11 - 1,121,033 (+1013)9/26/11 - 1,121,774 (+741)9/27/11 - 1,122,440 (+666)9/28/11 - 1,122,984 (+544)9/29/11 - 1,123,022 (+38)9/30/11 - 1,123,205 (+183)10/1/11 - 1,123,776 (+571)10/2/11 - 1,124,548 (+772)10/3/11 - 1,125,106 (+558)10/4/11 - 1,125,583 (+477)10/5/11 - 1,126,184 (+601)10/6/11 - 1,126,617 (+433)10/7/11 - 1,127,058 (+441)10/8/11 - 1,127,554 (+496)10/9/11 - 1,128,153 (+599)10/10/11 - 1,128,681 (+528)



Cain : 9/26/11 - 195,599 (about +6000 from yesterday)
9/27/11 - 201,072 (+5473)9/28/11 - 206,557 (+5485)9/29/11 - 211,578 (+5021)9/30/11 - 215,290 (+3712)10/1/11 - 217,411 (+2121)10/2/11 - 219,606 (+2195)10/3/11 - 222,383 (+2777)10/4/11 - 226,547 (+4164)10/5/11 - 231,215 (+4668)10/6/11 - 236,290 (+5075)10/7/11 - 240,993 (+4703)10/8/11 - 243,849 (+2856)10/9/11 - 246,991 (+3142)10/10/11 - 250,438 (+3447)

Total difference with: 

Perry: +371,056
Bachmann: +77501
Romney: -590,611
Cain: +287,632

*Black This Out Facebook attendance*
10/1/11 - 6261
10/2/11 - 6529 (+268)
10/3/11 - 6940 (+411)
10/4/11 - 7284 (+344)
10/5/11 - 7634 (+ 350)
10/6/11 - 8308 (+674)
10/7/11 - 8849 (+541)
10/8/11 - 9158 (+309)
10/9/11 - 9796 (+638)
10/10/11 - 10,558 (+762)

----------


## TwoJ

Good day for the BTO fb rsvps

----------


## PaulConventionWV

Cain's bump needs to die.  How does he get such a long boost?

----------


## sailingaway

> Cain's bump needs to die.  How does he get such a long boost?


Sunday news show after Sunday news show.  I can't remember when I've seen such a media push based on no substance at all.  Have you watched the new BTO video on the front page about the media?  It gives you some idea.

----------


## sailingaway

> Cain's bump needs to die.  How does he get such a long boost?


Sunday news show after Sunday news show.  I can't remember when I've seen such a media push based on no substance at all.  Have you watched the new BTO video on the front page about the media?  It gives you some idea.

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 9/14/11 - 508,885 
9/15/11 - 509,922   (+1037)9/16/11 - 511,016 (+1094)9/17/11 - 512,148 (+1132)9/18/11 - 513,375 (+1227)9/19/11 - 514,525 (+1150)9/20/11 - 515,670 (+1145)9/21/11 - 516,654 (+984)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 517,570 (+916)Post-debate: 518,302 (+732)9/23/11 - 519,876 (+1574)9/24/11 - 520,992 (+1116)9/25/11 - 521,917 (+925)9/26/11 - 522,916 (+999)- Ironic
9/27/11 - 524,698 (+1782)9/28/11 - 525,984 (+1286)9/29/11 - 527,059 (+1075)9/30/11 - 528,122 (+1063)10/1/11 - 528,900 (+778)10/2/11 - 529,551 (+ 651)10/3/11 - 530,377 (+826)10/4/11 - 531,314 (+937)10/5/11 - 532,312 (+998)10/6/11 - 533,549 (+1237)10/7/11 - 534,708 (+1159)10/8/11 - 535,584 (+876)10/9/11 - 536,858 (+1274)10/10/11 - 538,070 (+1212)10/11/11 - 539,479 (+1409)




Rick Perry: 9/14/11 - 159,205  
9/15/11 - 159891  (+686)9/16/11 - 160,601 (+710)9/17/11 - 161,091 (+490)9/18/11 - 161,419 (+328)9/19/11 - 161,829 (+410)9/20/11 - 162,409 (+580)9/21/11 - 163,178 (+769)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 164,079 (+901)Post-debate: 164,522 (+443)9/23/11 - 165,061 (+539)9/24/11 - 165,437 - (+376)9/25/11 - 165,549 (+112)9/26/11 - 165,487 (-62)9/27/11 - 165,666 (+179)9/28/11 - 165,793 (+127)9/29/11 - 166,018 (+225)9/30/11 - 165,996 (-22)10/1/11 - 166,110 (+114)10/2/11 - 166,195 (+85)10/3/11 - 166,250 (+55)10/4/11 - 166,288 (+38)10/5/11 - 166,341 (+53)10/6/11 - 166,509 (+168)10/7/11 - 166,632 (+123)10/8/11 - 166,761 (+129)10/9/11 - 166,929 (+168)10/10/11 - 167,014 (+84)10/11/11 - 167,091 (+77)


Bachmann: 9/15/11 - 462,330
9/16/11 - 462261 (-69)9/17/11 - 462,174 (-87)9/18/11 - 462,199 (+25)9/19/11 - 462,253 (+54)9/20/11 - 462,156 (-97)9/21/11 - 462,112 (-44)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 461,928 (-184)Post-debate: 461,844 (-84)9/23/11 - 461,774 (-70)9/24/11 - 461,791 (+17)9/25/11 - 461,803 (+12)9/26/11 - 461,636 (-167)9/27/11 - 461,423 (-213)9/28/11 - 461,341 (-82)9/29/11 - 461,302 (-39)9/30/11 - 461,125 (-177)10/1/11 - 461,076 (-49)10/2/11 - 461,039 (-37)10/3/11 - 460,969 (-70)10/4/11 - 460,793 (-176)10/5/11 - 460,788 (-5)10/6/11 - 460,689 (-99)10/7/11 - 460,610 (-79)10/8/11 - 460,623 (+13)10/9/11 - 460,591 (-32)10/10/11 - 460,569 (-22)10/11/11 - 460,454 (-115)


Romney: 9/15/11 - 1,110,462
9/16/11 - 1,111,426 (+964)9/17/11 - 1,112,476 (+1050)9/18/11 - 1,113,497 (+1021)9/19/11 - 1,114,755 (+1258)9/20/11 - 1,115,570 (+815)9/21/11 - 1,116,471 (+901)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 1,117,327 (+856)Post-debate: 1,117,918 (+591)9/23/11 - 1,119,080 (+1162)9/24/11 - 1,120,020 (+940)9/25/11 - 1,121,033 (+1013)9/26/11 - 1,121,774 (+741)9/27/11 - 1,122,440 (+666)9/28/11 - 1,122,984 (+544)9/29/11 - 1,123,022 (+38)9/30/11 - 1,123,205 (+183)10/1/11 - 1,123,776 (+571)10/2/11 - 1,124,548 (+772)10/3/11 - 1,125,106 (+558)10/4/11 - 1,125,583 (+477)10/5/11 - 1,126,184 (+601)10/6/11 - 1,126,617 (+433)10/7/11 - 1,127,058 (+441)10/8/11 - 1,127,554 (+496)10/9/11 - 1,128,153 (+599)10/10/11 - 1,128,681 (+528)10/11/11 - 1,129,422 (+741)



Cain : 9/26/11 - 195,599 (about +6000 from yesterday)
9/27/11 - 201,072 (+5473)9/28/11 - 206,557 (+5485)9/29/11 - 211,578 (+5021)9/30/11 - 215,290 (+3712)10/1/11 - 217,411 (+2121)10/2/11 - 219,606 (+2195)10/3/11 - 222,383 (+2777)10/4/11 - 226,547 (+4164)10/5/11 - 231,215 (+4668)10/6/11 - 236,290 (+5075)10/7/11 - 240,993 (+4703)10/8/11 - 243,849 (+2856)10/9/11 - 246,991 (+3142)10/10/11 - 250,438 (+3447)10/11/11 - 257,243 (+6805)

Total difference with: 

Perry: +372,388
Bachmann: +79,025
Romney: -589,943
Cain: +282,236

*Black This Out Facebook attendance*
10/1/11 - 6261
10/2/11 - 6529 (+268)
10/3/11 - 6940 (+411)
10/4/11 - 7284 (+344)
10/5/11 - 7634 (+ 350)
10/6/11 - 8308 (+674)
10/7/11 - 8849 (+541)
10/8/11 - 9158 (+309)
10/9/11 - 9796 (+638)
10/10/11 - 10,558 (+762)
10/11/11 - 11,378 (+829)

----------


## SchleckBros

> 10/11/11 - 11,378 (+829)


 BTO is now 11,669 which is another 300 attendees in only the span of a couple hours. crazy.

----------


## bluesc

Wow, Cain got a crazy bump, Ron got a pretty good one too. 

The huge bump for the BTO moneybomb is awesome.

----------


## Thurifer

Bump for the stats.

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 9/14/11 - 508,885 
9/15/11 - 509,922   (+1037)9/16/11 - 511,016 (+1094)9/17/11 - 512,148 (+1132)9/18/11 - 513,375 (+1227)9/19/11 - 514,525 (+1150)9/20/11 - 515,670 (+1145)9/21/11 - 516,654 (+984)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 517,570 (+916)Post-debate: 518,302 (+732)9/23/11 - 519,876 (+1574)9/24/11 - 520,992 (+1116)9/25/11 - 521,917 (+925)9/26/11 - 522,916 (+999)- Ironic
9/27/11 - 524,698 (+1782)9/28/11 - 525,984 (+1286)9/29/11 - 527,059 (+1075)9/30/11 - 528,122 (+1063)10/1/11 - 528,900 (+778)10/2/11 - 529,551 (+ 651)10/3/11 - 530,377 (+826)10/4/11 - 531,314 (+937)10/5/11 - 532,312 (+998)10/6/11 - 533,549 (+1237)10/7/11 - 534,708 (+1159)10/8/11 - 535,584 (+876)10/9/11 - 536,858 (+1274)10/10/11 - 538,070 (+1212)10/11/11 - 539,479 (+1409)10/12/11 - 541,279 (+1800)





Rick Perry: 9/14/11 - 159,205  
9/15/11 - 159891  (+686)9/16/11 - 160,601 (+710)9/17/11 - 161,091 (+490)9/18/11 - 161,419 (+328)9/19/11 - 161,829 (+410)9/20/11 - 162,409 (+580)9/21/11 - 163,178 (+769)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 164,079 (+901)Post-debate: 164,522 (+443)9/23/11 - 165,061 (+539)9/24/11 - 165,437 - (+376)9/25/11 - 165,549 (+112)9/26/11 - 165,487 (-62)9/27/11 - 165,666 (+179)9/28/11 - 165,793 (+127)9/29/11 - 166,018 (+225)9/30/11 - 165,996 (-22)10/1/11 - 166,110 (+114)10/2/11 - 166,195 (+85)10/3/11 - 166,250 (+55)10/4/11 - 166,288 (+38)10/5/11 - 166,341 (+53)10/6/11 - 166,509 (+168)10/7/11 - 166,632 (+123)10/8/11 - 166,761 (+129)10/9/11 - 166,929 (+168)10/10/11 - 167,014 (+84)10/11/11 - 167,091 (+77)10/12/11 - 167,041) (-50)


Bachmann: 9/15/11 - 462,330
9/16/11 - 462261 (-69)9/17/11 - 462,174 (-87)9/18/11 - 462,199 (+25)9/19/11 - 462,253 (+54)9/20/11 - 462,156 (-97)9/21/11 - 462,112 (-44)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 461,928 (-184)Post-debate: 461,844 (-84)9/23/11 - 461,774 (-70)9/24/11 - 461,791 (+17)9/25/11 - 461,803 (+12)9/26/11 - 461,636 (-167)9/27/11 - 461,423 (-213)9/28/11 - 461,341 (-82)9/29/11 - 461,302 (-39)9/30/11 - 461,125 (-177)10/1/11 - 461,076 (-49)10/2/11 - 461,039 (-37)10/3/11 - 460,969 (-70)10/4/11 - 460,793 (-176)10/5/11 - 460,788 (-5)10/6/11 - 460,689 (-99)10/7/11 - 460,610 (-79)10/8/11 - 460,623 (+13)10/9/11 - 460,591 (-32)10/10/11 - 460,569 (-22)10/11/11 - 460,454 (-115)10/12/11 - 460,304 (-150)


Romney: 9/15/11 - 1,110,462
9/16/11 - 1,111,426 (+964)9/17/11 - 1,112,476 (+1050)9/18/11 - 1,113,497 (+1021)9/19/11 - 1,114,755 (+1258)9/20/11 - 1,115,570 (+815)9/21/11 - 1,116,471 (+901)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 1,117,327 (+856)Post-debate: 1,117,918 (+591)9/23/11 - 1,119,080 (+1162)9/24/11 - 1,120,020 (+940)9/25/11 - 1,121,033 (+1013)9/26/11 - 1,121,774 (+741)9/27/11 - 1,122,440 (+666)9/28/11 - 1,122,984 (+544)9/29/11 - 1,123,022 (+38)9/30/11 - 1,123,205 (+183)10/1/11 - 1,123,776 (+571)10/2/11 - 1,124,548 (+772)10/3/11 - 1,125,106 (+558)10/4/11 - 1,125,583 (+477)10/5/11 - 1,126,184 (+601)10/6/11 - 1,126,617 (+433)10/7/11 - 1,127,058 (+441)10/8/11 - 1,127,554 (+496)10/9/11 - 1,128,153 (+599)10/10/11 - 1,128,681 (+528)10/11/11 - 1,129,422 (+741)10/12/11 - 1,130,585 (+1163)



Cain : 9/26/11 - 195,599 (about +6000 from yesterday)
9/27/11 - 201,072 (+5473)9/28/11 - 206,557 (+5485)9/29/11 - 211,578 (+5021)9/30/11 - 215,290 (+3712)10/1/11 - 217,411 (+2121)10/2/11 - 219,606 (+2195)10/3/11 - 222,383 (+2777)10/4/11 - 226,547 (+4164)10/5/11 - 231,215 (+4668)10/6/11 - 236,290 (+5075)10/7/11 - 240,993 (+4703)10/8/11 - 243,849 (+2856)10/9/11 - 246,991 (+3142)10/10/11 - 250,438 (+3447)10/11/11 - 257,243 (+6805)10/12/11 - 263,679 (+6436)

Total difference with: 

Perry: +374,238
Bachmann: +80,975
Romney: -589,306
Cain: +277,600

*Black This Out Facebook attendance*
10/1/11 - 6261
10/2/11 - 6529 (+268)
10/3/11 - 6940 (+411)
10/4/11 - 7284 (+344)
10/5/11 - 7634 (+ 350)
10/6/11 - 8308 (+674)
10/7/11 - 8849 (+541)
10/8/11 - 9158 (+309)
10/9/11 - 9796 (+638)
10/10/11 - 10,558 (+762)
10/11/11 - 11,378 (+829)
10/12/11 - 12,611 (+1233)

----------


## SchleckBros

Great news. Both Ron Paul and BTO had its biggest increase today.

----------


## komplex

October 12, 2011 as of 11:28PM 

Mitt Romney - 1,130,858
Ron Paul - 541,614
Michele Bachmann - 460,310
Herman Caine - 264,945
Rick Perry - 167,044
Newt Gingrich - 152,038
Rick Santorum - 29,972
Jon Huntsman - 20,169

Current #'s. October 12, 2011 as of 11:42PM

Mitt Romney - 1,130,877
Ron Paul - 541,638
Michele Bachmann - 460,310 
Herman Cain - 265,036
Rick Perry - 167,0442
Newt Gingrich - 152,041
Rick Santorum - 29,973
Jon Huntsman - 20,169

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 9/14/11 - 508,885 
9/15/11 - 509,922   (+1037)9/16/11 - 511,016 (+1094)9/17/11 - 512,148 (+1132)9/18/11 - 513,375 (+1227)9/19/11 - 514,525 (+1150)9/20/11 - 515,670 (+1145)9/21/11 - 516,654 (+984)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 517,570 (+916)Post-debate: 518,302 (+732)9/23/11 - 519,876 (+1574)9/24/11 - 520,992 (+1116)9/25/11 - 521,917 (+925)9/26/11 - 522,916 (+999)- Ironic
9/27/11 - 524,698 (+1782)9/28/11 - 525,984 (+1286)9/29/11 - 527,059 (+1075)9/30/11 - 528,122 (+1063)10/1/11 - 528,900 (+778)10/2/11 - 529,551 (+ 651)10/3/11 - 530,377 (+826)10/4/11 - 531,314 (+937)10/5/11 - 532,312 (+998)10/6/11 - 533,549 (+1237)10/7/11 - 534,708 (+1159)10/8/11 - 535,584 (+876)10/9/11 - 536,858 (+1274)10/10/11 - 538,070 (+1212)10/11/11 - 539,479 (+1409)10/12/11 - 541,279 (+1800)10/13/11 - 542,843 (+1564)





Rick Perry: 9/14/11 - 159,205  
9/15/11 - 159891  (+686)9/16/11 - 160,601 (+710)9/17/11 - 161,091 (+490)9/18/11 - 161,419 (+328)9/19/11 - 161,829 (+410)9/20/11 - 162,409 (+580)9/21/11 - 163,178 (+769)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 164,079 (+901)Post-debate: 164,522 (+443)9/23/11 - 165,061 (+539)9/24/11 - 165,437 - (+376)9/25/11 - 165,549 (+112)9/26/11 - 165,487 (-62)9/27/11 - 165,666 (+179)9/28/11 - 165,793 (+127)9/29/11 - 166,018 (+225)9/30/11 - 165,996 (-22)10/1/11 - 166,110 (+114)10/2/11 - 166,195 (+85)10/3/11 - 166,250 (+55)10/4/11 - 166,288 (+38)10/5/11 - 166,341 (+53)10/6/11 - 166,509 (+168)10/7/11 - 166,632 (+123)10/8/11 - 166,761 (+129)10/9/11 - 166,929 (+168)10/10/11 - 167,014 (+84)10/11/11 - 167,091 (+77)10/12/11 - 167,041 (-50)10/13/11 - 167,089 (+48)


Bachmann: 9/15/11 - 462,330
9/16/11 - 462261 (-69)9/17/11 - 462,174 (-87)9/18/11 - 462,199 (+25)9/19/11 - 462,253 (+54)9/20/11 - 462,156 (-97)9/21/11 - 462,112 (-44)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 461,928 (-184)Post-debate: 461,844 (-84)9/23/11 - 461,774 (-70)9/24/11 - 461,791 (+17)9/25/11 - 461,803 (+12)9/26/11 - 461,636 (-167)9/27/11 - 461,423 (-213)9/28/11 - 461,341 (-82)9/29/11 - 461,302 (-39)9/30/11 - 461,125 (-177)10/1/11 - 461,076 (-49)10/2/11 - 461,039 (-37)10/3/11 - 460,969 (-70)10/4/11 - 460,793 (-176)10/5/11 - 460,788 (-5)10/6/11 - 460,689 (-99)10/7/11 - 460,610 (-79)10/8/11 - 460,623 (+13)10/9/11 - 460,591 (-32)10/10/11 - 460,569 (-22)10/11/11 - 460,454 (-115)10/12/11 - 460,304 (-150)10/13/11 - 460,219 (-85)


Romney: 9/15/11 - 1,110,462
9/16/11 - 1,111,426 (+964)9/17/11 - 1,112,476 (+1050)9/18/11 - 1,113,497 (+1021)9/19/11 - 1,114,755 (+1258)9/20/11 - 1,115,570 (+815)9/21/11 - 1,116,471 (+901)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 1,117,327 (+856)Post-debate: 1,117,918 (+591)9/23/11 - 1,119,080 (+1162)9/24/11 - 1,120,020 (+940)9/25/11 - 1,121,033 (+1013)9/26/11 - 1,121,774 (+741)9/27/11 - 1,122,440 (+666)9/28/11 - 1,122,984 (+544)9/29/11 - 1,123,022 (+38)9/30/11 - 1,123,205 (+183)10/1/11 - 1,123,776 (+571)10/2/11 - 1,124,548 (+772)10/3/11 - 1,125,106 (+558)10/4/11 - 1,125,583 (+477)10/5/11 - 1,126,184 (+601)10/6/11 - 1,126,617 (+433)10/7/11 - 1,127,058 (+441)10/8/11 - 1,127,554 (+496)10/9/11 - 1,128,153 (+599)10/10/11 - 1,128,681 (+528)10/11/11 - 1,129,422 (+741)10/12/11 - 1,130,585 (+1163)10/13/11 - 1,131,443 (+858)



Cain : 9/26/11 - 195,599 (about +6000 from yesterday)
9/27/11 - 201,072 (+5473)9/28/11 - 206,557 (+5485)9/29/11 - 211,578 (+5021)9/30/11 - 215,290 (+3712)10/1/11 - 217,411 (+2121)10/2/11 - 219,606 (+2195)10/3/11 - 222,383 (+2777)10/4/11 - 226,547 (+4164)10/5/11 - 231,215 (+4668)10/6/11 - 236,290 (+5075)10/7/11 - 240,993 (+4703)10/8/11 - 243,849 (+2856)10/9/11 - 246,991 (+3142)10/10/11 - 250,438 (+3447)10/11/11 - 257,243 (+6805)10/12/11 - 263,679 (+6436)10/13/11 - 269,411 (+5732)

Total difference with: 

Perry: +375,754
Bachmann: +82,624
Romney: -588,600
Cain: +273,432

*Black This Out Facebook attendance*
10/1/11 - 6261
10/2/11 - 6529 (+268)
10/3/11 - 6940 (+411)
10/4/11 - 7284 (+344)
10/5/11 - 7634 (+ 350)
10/6/11 - 8308 (+674)
10/7/11 - 8849 (+541)
10/8/11 - 9158 (+309)
10/9/11 - 9796 (+638)
10/10/11 - 10,558 (+762)
10/11/11 - 11,378 (+829)
10/12/11 - 12,611 (+1233)
10/13/11 - 14,035 (+1424)

----------


## bluesc

Thanks!

Ron really needs to have a welcome tab with a donate button on his facebook page. That could be tens of thousands of dollars a day.

The BTO moneybomb is gaining steam !

----------


## eleganz

Our BTO moneybomb is consistently getting more likes than Bachmann, Perry, and Romney put together.


Cain is really picking up way too much momentum, it needs to be shut down asap.  I wonder if Romney is worried....it doesn't seem like it.

----------


## komplex

October 12, 2011 as of 11:28PM 

Mitt Romney - 1,130,858
Ron Paul - 541,614
Michele Bachmann - 460,310
Herman Caine - 264,945
Rick Perry - 167,044
Newt Gingrich - 152,038
Rick Santorum - 29,972
Jon Huntsman - 20,169

Current #'s. 

Mitt Romney - 1,131,588 (+730)
Ron Paul - 543,020 (+1406)
Michele Bachmann - 460,217 (-93)
Herman Cain - 270,348 (+5403)
Rick Perry - 167,074 (+30)
Newt Gingrich - 152,308 (+270)
Rick Santorum - 30,060 (+88)
Jon Huntsman - 20,233  (+64)

----------


## NickOdell

> Thanks!
> 
> Ron really needs to have a welcome tab with a donate button on his facebook page. That could be tens of thousands of dollars a day.
> 
> The BTO moneybomb is gaining steam !


I totally agree. I mean look at all the cool stuff on GARY JOHNSON's facebook page, and his campaign has like no money. Why can't we do that on our page...

----------


## InTradePro

> I totally agree. I mean look at all the cool stuff on GARY JOHNSON's facebook page, and his campaign has like no money. Why can't we do that on our page...


don't know. I've suggested this all over the forum for weeks now.

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 9/14/11 - 508,885 
9/15/11 - 509,922   (+1037)9/16/11 - 511,016 (+1094)9/17/11 - 512,148 (+1132)9/18/11 - 513,375 (+1227)9/19/11 - 514,525 (+1150)9/20/11 - 515,670 (+1145)9/21/11 - 516,654 (+984)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 517,570 (+916)Post-debate: 518,302 (+732)9/23/11 - 519,876 (+1574)9/24/11 - 520,992 (+1116)9/25/11 - 521,917 (+925)9/26/11 - 522,916 (+999)- Ironic
9/27/11 - 524,698 (+1782)9/28/11 - 525,984 (+1286)9/29/11 - 527,059 (+1075)9/30/11 - 528,122 (+1063)10/1/11 - 528,900 (+778)10/2/11 - 529,551 (+ 651)10/3/11 - 530,377 (+826)10/4/11 - 531,314 (+937)10/5/11 - 532,312 (+998)10/6/11 - 533,549 (+1237)10/7/11 - 534,708 (+1159)10/8/11 - 535,584 (+876)10/9/11 - 536,858 (+1274)10/10/11 - 538,070 (+1212)10/11/11 - 539,479 (+1409)10/12/11 - 541,279 (+1800)10/13/11 - 542,843 (+1564)10/14/11 - 544,122 (+1279)






Rick Perry: 9/14/11 - 159,205  
9/15/11 - 159891  (+686)9/16/11 - 160,601 (+710)9/17/11 - 161,091 (+490)9/18/11 - 161,419 (+328)9/19/11 - 161,829 (+410)9/20/11 - 162,409 (+580)9/21/11 - 163,178 (+769)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 164,079 (+901)Post-debate: 164,522 (+443)9/23/11 - 165,061 (+539)9/24/11 - 165,437 - (+376)9/25/11 - 165,549 (+112)9/26/11 - 165,487 (-62)9/27/11 - 165,666 (+179)9/28/11 - 165,793 (+127)9/29/11 - 166,018 (+225)9/30/11 - 165,996 (-22)10/1/11 - 166,110 (+114)10/2/11 - 166,195 (+85)10/3/11 - 166,250 (+55)10/4/11 - 166,288 (+38)10/5/11 - 166,341 (+53)10/6/11 - 166,509 (+168)10/7/11 - 166,632 (+123)10/8/11 - 166,761 (+129)10/9/11 - 166,929 (+168)10/10/11 - 167,014 (+84)10/11/11 - 167,091 (+77)10/12/11 - 167,041 (-50)10/13/11 - 167,089 (+48)10/14/11 - 167,182 (+93)


Bachmann: 9/15/11 - 462,330
9/16/11 - 462261 (-69)9/17/11 - 462,174 (-87)9/18/11 - 462,199 (+25)9/19/11 - 462,253 (+54)9/20/11 - 462,156 (-97)9/21/11 - 462,112 (-44)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 461,928 (-184)Post-debate: 461,844 (-84)9/23/11 - 461,774 (-70)9/24/11 - 461,791 (+17)9/25/11 - 461,803 (+12)9/26/11 - 461,636 (-167)9/27/11 - 461,423 (-213)9/28/11 - 461,341 (-82)9/29/11 - 461,302 (-39)9/30/11 - 461,125 (-177)10/1/11 - 461,076 (-49)10/2/11 - 461,039 (-37)10/3/11 - 460,969 (-70)10/4/11 - 460,793 (-176)10/5/11 - 460,788 (-5)10/6/11 - 460,689 (-99)10/7/11 - 460,610 (-79)10/8/11 - 460,623 (+13)10/9/11 - 460,591 (-32)10/10/11 - 460,569 (-22)10/11/11 - 460,454 (-115)10/12/11 - 460,304 (-150)10/13/11 - 460,219 (-85)10/14/11 - 460,257 (+38)


Romney: 9/15/11 - 1,110,462
9/16/11 - 1,111,426 (+964)9/17/11 - 1,112,476 (+1050)9/18/11 - 1,113,497 (+1021)9/19/11 - 1,114,755 (+1258)9/20/11 - 1,115,570 (+815)9/21/11 - 1,116,471 (+901)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 1,117,327 (+856)Post-debate: 1,117,918 (+591)9/23/11 - 1,119,080 (+1162)9/24/11 - 1,120,020 (+940)9/25/11 - 1,121,033 (+1013)9/26/11 - 1,121,774 (+741)9/27/11 - 1,122,440 (+666)9/28/11 - 1,122,984 (+544)9/29/11 - 1,123,022 (+38)9/30/11 - 1,123,205 (+183)10/1/11 - 1,123,776 (+571)10/2/11 - 1,124,548 (+772)10/3/11 - 1,125,106 (+558)10/4/11 - 1,125,583 (+477)10/5/11 - 1,126,184 (+601)10/6/11 - 1,126,617 (+433)10/7/11 - 1,127,058 (+441)10/8/11 - 1,127,554 (+496)10/9/11 - 1,128,153 (+599)10/10/11 - 1,128,681 (+528)10/11/11 - 1,129,422 (+741)10/12/11 - 1,130,585 (+1163)10/13/11 - 1,131,443 (+858)10/14/11 - 1,132,023 (+580)



Cain : 9/26/11 - 195,599 (about +6000 from yesterday)
9/27/11 - 201,072 (+5473)9/28/11 - 206,557 (+5485)9/29/11 - 211,578 (+5021)9/30/11 - 215,290 (+3712)10/1/11 - 217,411 (+2121)10/2/11 - 219,606 (+2195)10/3/11 - 222,383 (+2777)10/4/11 - 226,547 (+4164)10/5/11 - 231,215 (+4668)10/6/11 - 236,290 (+5075)10/7/11 - 240,993 (+4703)10/8/11 - 243,849 (+2856)10/9/11 - 246,991 (+3142)10/10/11 - 250,438 (+3447)10/11/11 - 257,243 (+6805)10/12/11 - 263,679 (+6436)10/13/11 - 269,411 (+5732)10/14/11 - 274,067 (+4656)

Total difference with: 

Perry: +376,940
Bachmann: +83,865
Romney: -587,901
Cain: +270,055

*Black This Out Facebook attendance*
10/1/11 - 6261
10/2/11 - 6529 (+268)
10/3/11 - 6940 (+411)
10/4/11 - 7284 (+344)
10/5/11 - 7634 (+ 350)
10/6/11 - 8308 (+674)
10/7/11 - 8849 (+541)
10/8/11 - 9158 (+309)
10/9/11 - 9796 (+638)
10/10/11 - 10,558 (+762)
10/11/11 - 11,378 (+829)
10/12/11 - 12,611 (+1233)
10/13/11 - 14,035 (+1424)
10/14/11 - 15,151 (+1116)

----------


## Thurifer

And today's stats are?

----------


## SchleckBros

Ron Paul: 
10/14/11 - 544,122 (+1279)
10/15/11 - 545,315 (+1193)


Rick Perry: 
10/14/11 - 167,182 (+93)
10/15/11 - 167,358 (+176)


Bachmann: 
10/14/11 - 460,257 (+38)
10/15/11 - 460,171 (-86)


Romney: 
10/14/11 - 1,132,023 (+580)
10/15/11 - 1,132,662 (+639)


Cain : 
10/14/11 - 274,067 (+4656)
10/15/11 - 277,396 (+3329)


Black This Out Facebook attendance
10/14/11 - 15,151 (+1116)
10/15/11 - 15,846  (+695)

----------


## Thurifer

Today so far?

----------


## IndianaPolitico

> I totally agree. I mean look at all the cool stuff on GARY JOHNSON's facebook page, and his campaign has like no money. Why can't we do that on our page...


I REALLY wish we had some of those tabs on our facebook page, especially a donation tab!

----------


## bluesc

Ron Paul:
10/14/11 - 544,122 (+1279)
10/15/11 - 545,315 (+1193)
10/16/11 - 546,185 (+870)

Rick Perry:
10/14/11 - 167,182 (+93)
10/15/11 - 167,358 (+176)
10/16/11 - 167,437 (+79)

Bachmann:
10/14/11 - 460,257 (+38)
10/15/11 - 460,171 (-86)
10/16/11 - 460,112 (-59)

Romney:
10/14/11 - 1,132,023 (+580)
10/15/11 - 1,132,662 (+639)
10/16/11 - 1,133,376 (+714)

Cain :
10/14/11 - 274,067 (+4656)
10/15/11 - 277,396 (+3329)
10/16/11 - 279,435 (+2039)

Black This Out Facebook attendance
10/14/11 - 15,151 (+1116)
10/15/11 - 15,846 (+695) 
10/16/11 - 16,519 (+673)

----------


## Thurifer

Let's see what the debate does for the likes!

----------


## ericams2786

Sorry guys, I was stuck at Vanderbilt Children's Hospital for 2 days because of an emergency with one of my kids, so I'll be updating tonight. Thanks for keeping the thread going!

----------


## Thurifer

no problem! Hope your child is doing well!

----------


## ericams2786

███ ████: 9/14/11 - 508,885 
9/15/11 - 509,922   (+1037)9/16/11 - 511,016 (+1094)9/17/11 - 512,148 (+1132)9/18/11 - 513,375 (+1227)9/19/11 - 514,525 (+1150)9/20/11 - 515,670 (+1145)9/21/11 - 516,654 (+984)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 517,570 (+916)Post-debate: 518,302 (+732)9/23/11 - 519,876 (+1574)9/24/11 - 520,992 (+1116)9/25/11 - 521,917 (+925)9/26/11 - 522,916 (+999)- Ironic
9/27/11 - 524,698 (+1782)9/28/11 - 525,984 (+1286)9/29/11 - 527,059 (+1075)9/30/11 - 528,122 (+1063)10/1/11 - 528,900 (+778)10/2/11 - 529,551 (+ 651)10/3/11 - 530,377 (+826)10/4/11 - 531,314 (+937)10/5/11 - 532,312 (+998)10/6/11 - 533,549 (+1237)10/7/11 - 534,708 (+1159)10/8/11 - 535,584 (+876)10/9/11 - 536,858 (+1274)10/10/11 - 538,070 (+1212)10/11/11 - 539,479 (+1409)10/12/11 - 541,279 (+1800)10/13/11 - 542,843 (+1564)10/14/11 - 544,122 (+1279)10/17/11 - 547,465 (+3343)





Rick Perry: 9/14/11 - 159,205  
9/15/11 - 159891  (+686)9/16/11 - 160,601 (+710)9/17/11 - 161,091 (+490)9/18/11 - 161,419 (+328)9/19/11 - 161,829 (+410)9/20/11 - 162,409 (+580)9/21/11 - 163,178 (+769)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 164,079 (+901)Post-debate: 164,522 (+443)9/23/11 - 165,061 (+539)9/24/11 - 165,437 - (+376)9/25/11 - 165,549 (+112)9/26/11 - 165,487 (-62)9/27/11 - 165,666 (+179)9/28/11 - 165,793 (+127)9/29/11 - 166,018 (+225)9/30/11 - 165,996 (-22)10/1/11 - 166,110 (+114)10/2/11 - 166,195 (+85)10/3/11 - 166,250 (+55)10/4/11 - 166,288 (+38)10/5/11 - 166,341 (+53)10/6/11 - 166,509 (+168)10/7/11 - 166,632 (+123)10/8/11 - 166,761 (+129)10/9/11 - 166,929 (+168)10/10/11 - 167,014 (+84)10/11/11 - 167,091 (+77)10/12/11 - 167,041 (-50)10/13/11 - 167,089 (+48)10/14/11 - 167,182 (+93)10/17/11 - 167,425 (+243)


Bachmann: 9/15/11 - 462,330
9/16/11 - 462261 (-69)9/17/11 - 462,174 (-87)9/18/11 - 462,199 (+25)9/19/11 - 462,253 (+54)9/20/11 - 462,156 (-97)9/21/11 - 462,112 (-44)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 461,928 (-184)Post-debate: 461,844 (-84)9/23/11 - 461,774 (-70)9/24/11 - 461,791 (+17)9/25/11 - 461,803 (+12)9/26/11 - 461,636 (-167)9/27/11 - 461,423 (-213)9/28/11 - 461,341 (-82)9/29/11 - 461,302 (-39)9/30/11 - 461,125 (-177)10/1/11 - 461,076 (-49)10/2/11 - 461,039 (-37)10/3/11 - 460,969 (-70)10/4/11 - 460,793 (-176)10/5/11 - 460,788 (-5)10/6/11 - 460,689 (-99)10/7/11 - 460,610 (-79)10/8/11 - 460,623 (+13)10/9/11 - 460,591 (-32)10/10/11 - 460,569 (-22)10/11/11 - 460,454 (-115)10/12/11 - 460,304 (-150)10/13/11 - 460,219 (-85)10/14/11 - 460,257 (+38)10/17/11 - 460,063 (-194)


Romney: 9/15/11 - 1,110,462
9/16/11 - 1,111,426 (+964)9/17/11 - 1,112,476 (+1050)9/18/11 - 1,113,497 (+1021)9/19/11 - 1,114,755 (+1258)9/20/11 - 1,115,570 (+815)9/21/11 - 1,116,471 (+901)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 1,117,327 (+856)Post-debate: 1,117,918 (+591)9/23/11 - 1,119,080 (+1162)9/24/11 - 1,120,020 (+940)9/25/11 - 1,121,033 (+1013)9/26/11 - 1,121,774 (+741)9/27/11 - 1,122,440 (+666)9/28/11 - 1,122,984 (+544)9/29/11 - 1,123,022 (+38)9/30/11 - 1,123,205 (+183)10/1/11 - 1,123,776 (+571)10/2/11 - 1,124,548 (+772)10/3/11 - 1,125,106 (+558)10/4/11 - 1,125,583 (+477)10/5/11 - 1,126,184 (+601)10/6/11 - 1,126,617 (+433)10/7/11 - 1,127,058 (+441)10/8/11 - 1,127,554 (+496)10/9/11 - 1,128,153 (+599)10/10/11 - 1,128,681 (+528)10/11/11 - 1,129,422 (+741)10/12/11 - 1,130,585 (+1163)10/13/11 - 1,131,443 (+858)10/14/11 - 1,132,023 (+580)10/17/11 - 1,134,151 (+2128)



Cain : 9/26/11 - 195,599 (about +6000 from yesterday)
9/27/11 - 201,072 (+5473)9/28/11 - 206,557 (+5485)9/29/11 - 211,578 (+5021)9/30/11 - 215,290 (+3712)10/1/11 - 217,411 (+2121)10/2/11 - 219,606 (+2195)10/3/11 - 222,383 (+2777)10/4/11 - 226,547 (+4164)10/5/11 - 231,215 (+4668)10/6/11 - 236,290 (+5075)10/7/11 - 240,993 (+4703)10/8/11 - 243,849 (+2856)10/9/11 - 246,991 (+3142)10/10/11 - 250,438 (+3447)10/11/11 - 257,243 (+6805)10/12/11 - 263,679 (+6436)10/13/11 - 269,411 (+5732)10/14/11 - 274,067 (+4656)10/17/11 - 281,959 (+7892)

Total difference with: 

Perry: +380,040
Bachmann: +87,402
Romney: -586,686
Cain: +265,506

*Black This Out Facebook attendance*
10/1/11 - 6261
10/2/11 - 6529 (+268)
10/3/11 - 6940 (+411)
10/4/11 - 7284 (+344)
10/5/11 - 7634 (+ 350)
10/6/11 - 8308 (+674)
10/7/11 - 8849 (+541)
10/8/11 - 9158 (+309)
10/9/11 - 9796 (+638)
10/10/11 - 10,558 (+762)
10/11/11 - 11,378 (+829)
10/12/11 - 12,611 (+1233)
10/13/11 - 14,035 (+1424)
10/14/11 - 15,151 (+1116)
10/17/11 - 17,493 (+2342)

----------


## Thurifer

Let's see what the debate does for Ron Paul's increasing popularity!

----------


## ericams2786

███ ████: 9/14/11 - 508,885 
9/15/11 - 509,922   (+1037)9/16/11 - 511,016 (+1094)9/17/11 - 512,148 (+1132)9/18/11 - 513,375 (+1227)9/19/11 - 514,525 (+1150)9/20/11 - 515,670 (+1145)9/21/11 - 516,654 (+984)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 517,570 (+916)Post-debate: 518,302 (+732)9/23/11 - 519,876 (+1574)9/24/11 - 520,992 (+1116)9/25/11 - 521,917 (+925)9/26/11 - 522,916 (+999)- Ironic
9/27/11 - 524,698 (+1782)9/28/11 - 525,984 (+1286)9/29/11 - 527,059 (+1075)9/30/11 - 528,122 (+1063)10/1/11 - 528,900 (+778)10/2/11 - 529,551 (+ 651)10/3/11 - 530,377 (+826)10/4/11 - 531,314 (+937)10/5/11 - 532,312 (+998)10/6/11 - 533,549 (+1237)10/7/11 - 534,708 (+1159)10/8/11 - 535,584 (+876)10/9/11 - 536,858 (+1274)10/10/11 - 538,070 (+1212)10/11/11 - 539,479 (+1409)10/12/11 - 541,279 (+1800)10/13/11 - 542,843 (+1564)10/14/11 - 544,122 (+1279)10/17/11 - 547,465 (+3343)10/18/11 - 549,319 (+1854)10/19/11 - 554,185 (+4866)






Rick Perry: 9/14/11 - 159,205  
9/15/11 - 159891  (+686)9/16/11 - 160,601 (+710)9/17/11 - 161,091 (+490)9/18/11 - 161,419 (+328)9/19/11 - 161,829 (+410)9/20/11 - 162,409 (+580)9/21/11 - 163,178 (+769)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 164,079 (+901)Post-debate: 164,522 (+443)9/23/11 - 165,061 (+539)9/24/11 - 165,437 - (+376)9/25/11 - 165,549 (+112)9/26/11 - 165,487 (-62)9/27/11 - 165,666 (+179)9/28/11 - 165,793 (+127)9/29/11 - 166,018 (+225)9/30/11 - 165,996 (-22)10/1/11 - 166,110 (+114)10/2/11 - 166,195 (+85)10/3/11 - 166,250 (+55)10/4/11 - 166,288 (+38)10/5/11 - 166,341 (+53)10/6/11 - 166,509 (+168)10/7/11 - 166,632 (+123)10/8/11 - 166,761 (+129)10/9/11 - 166,929 (+168)10/10/11 - 167,014 (+84)10/11/11 - 167,091 (+77)10/12/11 - 167,041 (-50)10/13/11 - 167,089 (+48)10/14/11 - 167,182 (+93)10/17/11 - 167,425 (+243)10/18/11 - 167,499 (+74)10/19/11 - 167,587 (+88)


Bachmann: 9/15/11 - 462,330
9/16/11 - 462261 (-69)9/17/11 - 462,174 (-87)9/18/11 - 462,199 (+25)9/19/11 - 462,253 (+54)9/20/11 - 462,156 (-97)9/21/11 - 462,112 (-44)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 461,928 (-184)Post-debate: 461,844 (-84)9/23/11 - 461,774 (-70)9/24/11 - 461,791 (+17)9/25/11 - 461,803 (+12)9/26/11 - 461,636 (-167)9/27/11 - 461,423 (-213)9/28/11 - 461,341 (-82)9/29/11 - 461,302 (-39)9/30/11 - 461,125 (-177)10/1/11 - 461,076 (-49)10/2/11 - 461,039 (-37)10/3/11 - 460,969 (-70)10/4/11 - 460,793 (-176)10/5/11 - 460,788 (-5)10/6/11 - 460,689 (-99)10/7/11 - 460,610 (-79)10/8/11 - 460,623 (+13)10/9/11 - 460,591 (-32)10/10/11 - 460,569 (-22)10/11/11 - 460,454 (-115)10/12/11 - 460,304 (-150)10/13/11 - 460,219 (-85)10/14/11 - 460,257 (+38)10/17/11 - 460,063 (-194)10/18/11 - 460,027 (-36)10/19/11 - 459,972 (-55)


Romney: 9/15/11 - 1,110,462
9/16/11 - 1,111,426 (+964)9/17/11 - 1,112,476 (+1050)9/18/11 - 1,113,497 (+1021)9/19/11 - 1,114,755 (+1258)9/20/11 - 1,115,570 (+815)9/21/11 - 1,116,471 (+901)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 1,117,327 (+856)Post-debate: 1,117,918 (+591)9/23/11 - 1,119,080 (+1162)9/24/11 - 1,120,020 (+940)9/25/11 - 1,121,033 (+1013)9/26/11 - 1,121,774 (+741)9/27/11 - 1,122,440 (+666)9/28/11 - 1,122,984 (+544)9/29/11 - 1,123,022 (+38)9/30/11 - 1,123,205 (+183)10/1/11 - 1,123,776 (+571)10/2/11 - 1,124,548 (+772)10/3/11 - 1,125,106 (+558)10/4/11 - 1,125,583 (+477)10/5/11 - 1,126,184 (+601)10/6/11 - 1,126,617 (+433)10/7/11 - 1,127,058 (+441)10/8/11 - 1,127,554 (+496)10/9/11 - 1,128,153 (+599)10/10/11 - 1,128,681 (+528)10/11/11 - 1,129,422 (+741)10/12/11 - 1,130,585 (+1163)10/13/11 - 1,131,443 (+858)10/14/11 - 1,132,023 (+580)10/17/11 - 1,134,151 (+2128)10/18/11 - 1,135,668 (+1517)10/19/11 - 1,138,491 (+2823)



Cain : 9/26/11 - 195,599 (about +6000 from yesterday)
9/27/11 - 201,072 (+5473)9/28/11 - 206,557 (+5485)9/29/11 - 211,578 (+5021)9/30/11 - 215,290 (+3712)10/1/11 - 217,411 (+2121)10/2/11 - 219,606 (+2195)10/3/11 - 222,383 (+2777)10/4/11 - 226,547 (+4164)10/5/11 - 231,215 (+4668)10/6/11 - 236,290 (+5075)10/7/11 - 240,993 (+4703)10/8/11 - 243,849 (+2856)10/9/11 - 246,991 (+3142)10/10/11 - 250,438 (+3447)10/11/11 - 257,243 (+6805)10/12/11 - 263,679 (+6436)10/13/11 - 269,411 (+5732)10/14/11 - 274,067 (+4656)10/17/11 - 281,959 (+7892)10/18/11 - 285,779 (+3820)10/19/11 - 291,062 (+5283)

Total difference with: 

Perry: +386,598
Bachmann: +94,213
Romney: -584,306
Cain: +263,123

*Black This Out Facebook attendance*
10/1/11 - 6261
10/2/11 - 6529 (+268)
10/3/11 - 6940 (+411)
10/4/11 - 7284 (+344)
10/5/11 - 7634 (+ 350)
10/6/11 - 8308 (+674)
10/7/11 - 8849 (+541)
10/8/11 - 9158 (+309)
10/9/11 - 9796 (+638)
10/10/11 - 10,558 (+762)
10/11/11 - 11,378 (+829)
10/12/11 - 12,611 (+1233)
10/13/11 - 14,035 (+1424)
10/14/11 - 15,151 (+1116)
10/17/11 - 17,493 (+2342)
10/18/11 - 19,291 (+1798)
10/19/11 - 21,566 (+2575)

----------


## InTradePro

> Romney: 
> 10/18/11 - 1,135,668 (+1517)


In the last few minutes Romney's rockets up to 1,136,103. Seem out of line with normal addition of likes. Is this robot adds? 
And if so doesn't to violate the terms and conditions of Facebook? 


Second thoughts. Running Facebook Ads?

----------


## IterTemporis

███ ████: 9/14/11 - 508,885
9/15/11 - 509,922 (+1037)
9/16/11 - 511,016 (+1094)
9/17/11 - 512,148 (+1132)
9/18/11 - 513,375 (+1227)
9/19/11 - 514,525 (+1150)
9/20/11 - 515,670 (+1145)
9/21/11 - 516,654 (+984)
9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 517,570 (+916)
Post-debate: 518,302 (+732)
9/23/11 - 519,876 (+1574)
9/24/11 - 520,992 (+1116)
9/25/11 - 521,917 (+925)
9/26/11 - 522,916 (+999)
- Ironic
9/27/11 - 524,698 (+1782)
9/28/11 - 525,984 (+1286)
9/29/11 - 527,059 (+1075)
9/30/11 - 528,122 (+1063)
10/1/11 - 528,900 (+778)
10/2/11 - 529,551 (+ 651)
10/3/11 - 530,377 (+826)
10/4/11 - 531,314 (+937)
10/5/11 - 532,312 (+998)
10/6/11 - 533,549 (+1237)
10/7/11 - 534,708 (+1159)
10/8/11 - 535,584 (+876)
10/9/11 - 536,858 (+1274)
10/10/11 - 538,070 (+1212)
10/11/11 - 539,479 (+1409)
10/12/11 - 541,279 (+1800)
10/13/11 - 542,843 (+1564)
10/14/11 - 544,122 (+1279)
10/17/11 - 547,465 (+3343)
10/18/11 - 549,319 (+1854) Pre-Debate
10/18/11 - 550,757 (+1438) Post-Debate






Rick Perry: 9/14/11 - 159,205
9/15/11 - 159891 (+686)
9/16/11 - 160,601 (+710)
9/17/11 - 161,091 (+490)
9/18/11 - 161,419 (+328)
9/19/11 - 161,829 (+410)
9/20/11 - 162,409 (+580)
9/21/11 - 163,178 (+769)
9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 164,079 (+901)
Post-debate: 164,522 (+443)
9/23/11 - 165,061 (+539)
9/24/11 - 165,437 - (+376)
9/25/11 - 165,549 (+112)
9/26/11 - 165,487 (-62)
9/27/11 - 165,666 (+179)
9/28/11 - 165,793 (+127)
9/29/11 - 166,018 (+225)
9/30/11 - 165,996 (-22)
10/1/11 - 166,110 (+114)
10/2/11 - 166,195 (+85)
10/3/11 - 166,250 (+55)
10/4/11 - 166,288 (+38)
10/5/11 - 166,341 (+53)
10/6/11 - 166,509 (+168)
10/7/11 - 166,632 (+123)
10/8/11 - 166,761 (+129)
10/9/11 - 166,929 (+168)
10/10/11 - 167,014 (+84)
10/11/11 - 167,091 (+77)
10/12/11 - 167,041 (-50)
10/13/11 - 167,089 (+48)
10/14/11 - 167,182 (+93)
10/17/11 - 167,425 (+243)
10/18/11 - 167,499 (+74) Pre-Debate
10/18/11 - 167,475 (-24) Post-Debate


Bachmann: 9/15/11 - 462,330
9/16/11 - 462261 (-69)
9/17/11 - 462,174 (-87)
9/18/11 - 462,199 (+25)
9/19/11 - 462,253 (+54)
9/20/11 - 462,156 (-97)
9/21/11 - 462,112 (-44)
9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 461,928 (-184)
Post-debate: 461,844 (-84)
9/23/11 - 461,774 (-70)
9/24/11 - 461,791 (+17)
9/25/11 - 461,803 (+12)
9/26/11 - 461,636 (-167)
9/27/11 - 461,423 (-213)
9/28/11 - 461,341 (-82)
9/29/11 - 461,302 (-39)
9/30/11 - 461,125 (-177)
10/1/11 - 461,076 (-49)
10/2/11 - 461,039 (-37)
10/3/11 - 460,969 (-70)
10/4/11 - 460,793 (-176)
10/5/11 - 460,788 (-5)
10/6/11 - 460,689 (-99)
10/7/11 - 460,610 (-79)
10/8/11 - 460,623 (+13)
10/9/11 - 460,591 (-32)
10/10/11 - 460,569 (-22)
10/11/11 - 460,454 (-115)
10/12/11 - 460,304 (-150)
10/13/11 - 460,219 (-85)
10/14/11 - 460,257 (+38)
10/17/11 - 460,063 (-194)
10/18/11 - 460,027 (-36) Pre-Debate
10/18/11 - 459,951 (-76) Post-Debate


Romney: 9/15/11 - 1,110,462
9/16/11 - 1,111,426 (+964)
9/17/11 - 1,112,476 (+1050)
9/18/11 - 1,113,497 (+1021)
9/19/11 - 1,114,755 (+1258)
9/20/11 - 1,115,570 (+815)
9/21/11 - 1,116,471 (+901)
9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 1,117,327 (+856)
Post-debate: 1,117,918 (+591)
9/23/11 - 1,119,080 (+1162)
9/24/11 - 1,120,020 (+940)
9/25/11 - 1,121,033 (+1013)
9/26/11 - 1,121,774 (+741)
9/27/11 - 1,122,440 (+666)
9/28/11 - 1,122,984 (+544)
9/29/11 - 1,123,022 (+38)
9/30/11 - 1,123,205 (+183)
10/1/11 - 1,123,776 (+571)
10/2/11 - 1,124,548 (+772)
10/3/11 - 1,125,106 (+558)
10/4/11 - 1,125,583 (+477)
10/5/11 - 1,126,184 (+601)
10/6/11 - 1,126,617 (+433)
10/7/11 - 1,127,058 (+441)
10/8/11 - 1,127,554 (+496)
10/9/11 - 1,128,153 (+599)
10/10/11 - 1,128,681 (+528)
10/11/11 - 1,129,422 (+741)
10/12/11 - 1,130,585 (+1163)
10/13/11 - 1,131,443 (+858)
10/14/11 - 1,132,023 (+580)
10/17/11 - 1,134,151 (+2128)
10/18/11 - 1,135,668 (+1517) Pre-Debate
10/18/11 - 1,137,162 (+1494) Post-Debate



Cain : 9/26/11 - 195,599 (about +6000 from yesterday)
9/27/11 - 201,072 (+5473)
9/28/11 - 206,557 (+5485)
9/29/11 - 211,578 (+5021)
9/30/11 - 215,290 (+3712)
10/1/11 - 217,411 (+2121)
10/2/11 - 219,606 (+2195)
10/3/11 - 222,383 (+2777)
10/4/11 - 226,547 (+4164)
10/5/11 - 231,215 (+4668)
10/6/11 - 236,290 (+5075)
10/7/11 - 240,993 (+4703)
10/8/11 - 243,849 (+2856)
10/9/11 - 246,991 (+3142)
10/10/11 - 250,438 (+3447)
10/11/11 - 257,243 (+6805)
10/12/11 - 263,679 (+6436)
10/13/11 - 269,411 (+5732)
10/14/11 - 274,067 (+4656)
10/17/11 - 281,959 (+7892)
10/18/11 - 285,779 (+3820) Pre-Debate
10/18/11 - 288,092 (+2313) Post-Debate

Total difference with:

Perry: +383,282
Bachmann: +90,806
Romney: -586,405
Cain: +262,665

Black This Out Facebook attendance
10/1/11 - 6261
10/2/11 - 6529 (+268)
10/3/11 - 6940 (+411)
10/4/11 - 7284 (+344)
10/5/11 - 7634 (+ 350)
10/6/11 - 8308 (+674)
10/7/11 - 8849 (+541)
10/8/11 - 9158 (+309)
10/9/11 - 9796 (+638)
10/10/11 - 10,558 (+762)
10/11/11 - 11,378 (+829)
10/12/11 - 12,611 (+1233)
10/13/11 - 14,035 (+1424)
10/14/11 - 15,151 (+1116)
10/17/11 - 17,493 (+2342)
10/18/11 - 19,291 (+1798) Pre-Debate
10/18/11 - 20,060 (+69) Post-Debate

----------


## AlexG

This Cain surge is unbelievable. How anyone could actually support that man after that debate is beyond me.

----------


## InTradePro

> This Cain surge is unbelievable. How anyone could actually support that man after that debate is beyond me.


Media media media. Most of the post debate write ups cain focused.

----------


## Thurifer

Cain looked like an idiot, bumbled as much as Perry. 

Ron Paul won this debate! Hopefully Black This Out will continue his surge with the American people!

----------


## ericams2786

███ ████: 9/14/11 - 508,885 
9/15/11 - 509,922   (+1037)9/16/11 - 511,016 (+1094)9/17/11 - 512,148 (+1132)9/18/11 - 513,375 (+1227)9/19/11 - 514,525 (+1150)9/20/11 - 515,670 (+1145)9/21/11 - 516,654 (+984)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 517,570 (+916)Post-debate: 518,302 (+732)9/23/11 - 519,876 (+1574)9/24/11 - 520,992 (+1116)9/25/11 - 521,917 (+925)9/26/11 - 522,916 (+999)- Ironic
9/27/11 - 524,698 (+1782)9/28/11 - 525,984 (+1286)9/29/11 - 527,059 (+1075)9/30/11 - 528,122 (+1063)10/1/11 - 528,900 (+778)10/2/11 - 529,551 (+ 651)10/3/11 - 530,377 (+826)10/4/11 - 531,314 (+937)10/5/11 - 532,312 (+998)10/6/11 - 533,549 (+1237)10/7/11 - 534,708 (+1159)10/8/11 - 535,584 (+876)10/9/11 - 536,858 (+1274)10/10/11 - 538,070 (+1212)10/11/11 - 539,479 (+1409)10/12/11 - 541,279 (+1800)10/13/11 - 542,843 (+1564)10/14/11 - 544,122 (+1279)10/17/11 - 547,465 (+3343)10/18/11 - 549,319 (+1854)10/19/11 - 554,185 (+4866)10/20/11 - 556,730 (+2545)






Rick Perry: 9/14/11 - 159,205  
9/15/11 - 159891  (+686)9/16/11 - 160,601 (+710)9/17/11 - 161,091 (+490)9/18/11 - 161,419 (+328)9/19/11 - 161,829 (+410)9/20/11 - 162,409 (+580)9/21/11 - 163,178 (+769)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 164,079 (+901)Post-debate: 164,522 (+443)9/23/11 - 165,061 (+539)9/24/11 - 165,437 - (+376)9/25/11 - 165,549 (+112)9/26/11 - 165,487 (-62)9/27/11 - 165,666 (+179)9/28/11 - 165,793 (+127)9/29/11 - 166,018 (+225)9/30/11 - 165,996 (-22)10/1/11 - 166,110 (+114)10/2/11 - 166,195 (+85)10/3/11 - 166,250 (+55)10/4/11 - 166,288 (+38)10/5/11 - 166,341 (+53)10/6/11 - 166,509 (+168)10/7/11 - 166,632 (+123)10/8/11 - 166,761 (+129)10/9/11 - 166,929 (+168)10/10/11 - 167,014 (+84)10/11/11 - 167,091 (+77)10/12/11 - 167,041 (-50)10/13/11 - 167,089 (+48)10/14/11 - 167,182 (+93)10/17/11 - 167,425 (+243)10/18/11 - 167,499 (+74)10/19/11 - 167,587 (+88)10/20/11 - 167,786 (+199)


Bachmann: 9/15/11 - 462,330
9/16/11 - 462261 (-69)9/17/11 - 462,174 (-87)9/18/11 - 462,199 (+25)9/19/11 - 462,253 (+54)9/20/11 - 462,156 (-97)9/21/11 - 462,112 (-44)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 461,928 (-184)Post-debate: 461,844 (-84)9/23/11 - 461,774 (-70)9/24/11 - 461,791 (+17)9/25/11 - 461,803 (+12)9/26/11 - 461,636 (-167)9/27/11 - 461,423 (-213)9/28/11 - 461,341 (-82)9/29/11 - 461,302 (-39)9/30/11 - 461,125 (-177)10/1/11 - 461,076 (-49)10/2/11 - 461,039 (-37)10/3/11 - 460,969 (-70)10/4/11 - 460,793 (-176)10/5/11 - 460,788 (-5)10/6/11 - 460,689 (-99)10/7/11 - 460,610 (-79)10/8/11 - 460,623 (+13)10/9/11 - 460,591 (-32)10/10/11 - 460,569 (-22)10/11/11 - 460,454 (-115)10/12/11 - 460,304 (-150)10/13/11 - 460,219 (-85)10/14/11 - 460,257 (+38)10/17/11 - 460,063 (-194)10/18/11 - 460,027 (-36)10/19/11 - 459,972 (-55)10/19/11 - 459,932 (-40)


Romney: 9/15/11 - 1,110,462
9/16/11 - 1,111,426 (+964)9/17/11 - 1,112,476 (+1050)9/18/11 - 1,113,497 (+1021)9/19/11 - 1,114,755 (+1258)9/20/11 - 1,115,570 (+815)9/21/11 - 1,116,471 (+901)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 1,117,327 (+856)Post-debate: 1,117,918 (+591)9/23/11 - 1,119,080 (+1162)9/24/11 - 1,120,020 (+940)9/25/11 - 1,121,033 (+1013)9/26/11 - 1,121,774 (+741)9/27/11 - 1,122,440 (+666)9/28/11 - 1,122,984 (+544)9/29/11 - 1,123,022 (+38)9/30/11 - 1,123,205 (+183)10/1/11 - 1,123,776 (+571)10/2/11 - 1,124,548 (+772)10/3/11 - 1,125,106 (+558)10/4/11 - 1,125,583 (+477)10/5/11 - 1,126,184 (+601)10/6/11 - 1,126,617 (+433)10/7/11 - 1,127,058 (+441)10/8/11 - 1,127,554 (+496)10/9/11 - 1,128,153 (+599)10/10/11 - 1,128,681 (+528)10/11/11 - 1,129,422 (+741)10/12/11 - 1,130,585 (+1163)10/13/11 - 1,131,443 (+858)10/14/11 - 1,132,023 (+580)10/17/11 - 1,134,151 (+2128)10/18/11 - 1,135,668 (+1517)10/19/11 - 1,138,491 (+2823)10/20/11 - 1,139,636 (+1145)



Cain : 9/26/11 - 195,599 (about +6000 from yesterday)
9/27/11 - 201,072 (+5473)9/28/11 - 206,557 (+5485)9/29/11 - 211,578 (+5021)9/30/11 - 215,290 (+3712)10/1/11 - 217,411 (+2121)10/2/11 - 219,606 (+2195)10/3/11 - 222,383 (+2777)10/4/11 - 226,547 (+4164)10/5/11 - 231,215 (+4668)10/6/11 - 236,290 (+5075)10/7/11 - 240,993 (+4703)10/8/11 - 243,849 (+2856)10/9/11 - 246,991 (+3142)10/10/11 - 250,438 (+3447)10/11/11 - 257,243 (+6805)10/12/11 - 263,679 (+6436)10/13/11 - 269,411 (+5732)10/14/11 - 274,067 (+4656)10/17/11 - 281,959 (+7892)10/18/11 - 285,779 (+3820)10/19/11 - 291,062 (+5283)10/20/11 - 294,323 (+3261)

Total difference with: 

Perry: +388,944
Bachmann: +96,798
Romney: -582,906
Cain: +262,407

*Black This Out Facebook attendance*
10/1/11 - 6261
10/2/11 - 6529 (+268)
10/3/11 - 6940 (+411)
10/4/11 - 7284 (+344)
10/5/11 - 7634 (+ 350)
10/6/11 - 8308 (+674)
10/7/11 - 8849 (+541)
10/8/11 - 9158 (+309)
10/9/11 - 9796 (+638)
10/10/11 - 10,558 (+762)
10/11/11 - 11,378 (+829)
10/12/11 - 12,611 (+1233)
10/13/11 - 14,035 (+1424)
10/14/11 - 15,151 (+1116)
10/17/11 - 17,493 (+2342)
10/18/11 - 19,291 (+1798)
10/19/11 - 21,566 (+2575)
10/20/11 - 22,326 (+460)

----------


## TwoJ

Whoa, almost 5k new likes today?

----------


## IterTemporis

> Whoa, almost 5k new likes today?


He or she did not use the one that I posted, so that includes the likes that he got post-debate. It is roughly an additional 3400 likes since I took the post-debate count.

----------


## ross11988

Even with a great debate and Cain having a horrible one we still can't beat him for facebook likes.

----------


## IterTemporis

> Even with a great debate and Cain having a horrible one we still can't beat him for facebook likes.


We did beat him. 4866 - 1438= 3428 New Likes for Paul
5283 - 2313= 2970 New Likes for Cain

I am using the post-debate numbers and the new ones for today.

----------


## ericams2786

> Even with a great debate and Cain having a horrible one we still can't beat him for facebook likes.


Just wait...it will happen. Cain is going to fall, Newt will start to rise. He is our next target. Then, on to Romney and the nomination. By then, even if we somehow don't win the nomination, we will be so strong in our numbers that the Republicans absolutely will not win without us, period. We are winning, slowly. It's kind of like in wrestling: a slow, build and push over several months or even a year to establish someone as a main-eventer versus just pushing someone to the top who is untested. Like Chris Jericho versus say Jack Swagger. Jericho gets a slow build and is clearly the better wrestler. Swagger gets pushed too soon and falls flat. This is basically Paul vs. all the other candidates they have pushed to the top. Soon Paul will be the champion.

----------


## bluesc

Wow, that is by far the biggest bump for Ron. I had a feeling that debate performance really connected with the audience. He was a genuine guy with a serious plan on a stage full of power hungry corrupt politicians.

Ron needs to keep promoting that plan, because it certainly doesn't screw around like other peoples plans do.

----------


## InTradePro

Dr Paul slightly outdoing Cain since the debate. Will be close tomorrow. Cain is dropping but from quite a height. Will be interesting how it goes with Newt Gingrich now that he is being hyped.

----------


## InTradePro

> Even with a great debate and Cain having a horrible one we still can't beat him for facebook likes.


Dr Paul is slightly ahead. Cain had a lot more before the debate.

----------


## eleganz

holy CRAP! Ron's largest FB rally, this PROVES that RP is really resonating with the people without media pushing him post-debate.

----------


## SchleckBros

woah... this news now gives me some hope. Hopefully, we'll see a little bump up in the polls.

----------


## Thurifer

What are the numbers at midnight now? Looks like a big bump yesterday.

----------


## eleganz

holy crap guys, RP just jumped 1,000 FB likes since the last update...earlier this evening or afternoon.

We are in for a wild ride from here on out, we just need to maintain this momentum and take advantage of it too.

----------


## ericams2786

███ ████: 9/14/11 - 508,885 
9/15/11 - 509,922   (+1037)9/16/11 - 511,016 (+1094)9/17/11 - 512,148 (+1132)9/18/11 - 513,375 (+1227)9/19/11 - 514,525 (+1150)9/20/11 - 515,670 (+1145)9/21/11 - 516,654 (+984)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 517,570 (+916)Post-debate: 518,302 (+732)9/23/11 - 519,876 (+1574)9/24/11 - 520,992 (+1116)9/25/11 - 521,917 (+925)9/26/11 - 522,916 (+999)- Ironic
9/27/11 - 524,698 (+1782)9/28/11 - 525,984 (+1286)9/29/11 - 527,059 (+1075)9/30/11 - 528,122 (+1063)10/1/11 - 528,900 (+778)10/2/11 - 529,551 (+ 651)10/3/11 - 530,377 (+826)10/4/11 - 531,314 (+937)10/5/11 - 532,312 (+998)10/6/11 - 533,549 (+1237)10/7/11 - 534,708 (+1159)10/8/11 - 535,584 (+876)10/9/11 - 536,858 (+1274)10/10/11 - 538,070 (+1212)10/11/11 - 539,479 (+1409)10/12/11 - 541,279 (+1800)10/13/11 - 542,843 (+1564)10/14/11 - 544,122 (+1279)10/17/11 - 547,465 (+3343)10/18/11 - 549,319 (+1854)10/19/11 - 554,185 (+4866)10/20/11 - 556,730 (+2545)






Rick Perry: 9/14/11 - 159,205  
9/15/11 - 159891  (+686)9/16/11 - 160,601 (+710)9/17/11 - 161,091 (+490)9/18/11 - 161,419 (+328)9/19/11 - 161,829 (+410)9/20/11 - 162,409 (+580)9/21/11 - 163,178 (+769)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 164,079 (+901)Post-debate: 164,522 (+443)9/23/11 - 165,061 (+539)9/24/11 - 165,437 - (+376)9/25/11 - 165,549 (+112)9/26/11 - 165,487 (-62)9/27/11 - 165,666 (+179)9/28/11 - 165,793 (+127)9/29/11 - 166,018 (+225)9/30/11 - 165,996 (-22)10/1/11 - 166,110 (+114)10/2/11 - 166,195 (+85)10/3/11 - 166,250 (+55)10/4/11 - 166,288 (+38)10/5/11 - 166,341 (+53)10/6/11 - 166,509 (+168)10/7/11 - 166,632 (+123)10/8/11 - 166,761 (+129)10/9/11 - 166,929 (+168)10/10/11 - 167,014 (+84)10/11/11 - 167,091 (+77)10/12/11 - 167,041 (-50)10/13/11 - 167,089 (+48)10/14/11 - 167,182 (+93)10/17/11 - 167,425 (+243)10/18/11 - 167,499 (+74)10/19/11 - 167,587 (+88)10/20/11 - 167,786 (+199)


Bachmann: 9/15/11 - 462,330
9/16/11 - 462261 (-69)9/17/11 - 462,174 (-87)9/18/11 - 462,199 (+25)9/19/11 - 462,253 (+54)9/20/11 - 462,156 (-97)9/21/11 - 462,112 (-44)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 461,928 (-184)Post-debate: 461,844 (-84)9/23/11 - 461,774 (-70)9/24/11 - 461,791 (+17)9/25/11 - 461,803 (+12)9/26/11 - 461,636 (-167)9/27/11 - 461,423 (-213)9/28/11 - 461,341 (-82)9/29/11 - 461,302 (-39)9/30/11 - 461,125 (-177)10/1/11 - 461,076 (-49)10/2/11 - 461,039 (-37)10/3/11 - 460,969 (-70)10/4/11 - 460,793 (-176)10/5/11 - 460,788 (-5)10/6/11 - 460,689 (-99)10/7/11 - 460,610 (-79)10/8/11 - 460,623 (+13)10/9/11 - 460,591 (-32)10/10/11 - 460,569 (-22)10/11/11 - 460,454 (-115)10/12/11 - 460,304 (-150)10/13/11 - 460,219 (-85)10/14/11 - 460,257 (+38)10/17/11 - 460,063 (-194)10/18/11 - 460,027 (-36)10/19/11 - 459,972 (-55)10/19/11 - 459,932 (-40)


Romney: 9/15/11 - 1,110,462
9/16/11 - 1,111,426 (+964)9/17/11 - 1,112,476 (+1050)9/18/11 - 1,113,497 (+1021)9/19/11 - 1,114,755 (+1258)9/20/11 - 1,115,570 (+815)9/21/11 - 1,116,471 (+901)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 1,117,327 (+856)Post-debate: 1,117,918 (+591)9/23/11 - 1,119,080 (+1162)9/24/11 - 1,120,020 (+940)9/25/11 - 1,121,033 (+1013)9/26/11 - 1,121,774 (+741)9/27/11 - 1,122,440 (+666)9/28/11 - 1,122,984 (+544)9/29/11 - 1,123,022 (+38)9/30/11 - 1,123,205 (+183)10/1/11 - 1,123,776 (+571)10/2/11 - 1,124,548 (+772)10/3/11 - 1,125,106 (+558)10/4/11 - 1,125,583 (+477)10/5/11 - 1,126,184 (+601)10/6/11 - 1,126,617 (+433)10/7/11 - 1,127,058 (+441)10/8/11 - 1,127,554 (+496)10/9/11 - 1,128,153 (+599)10/10/11 - 1,128,681 (+528)10/11/11 - 1,129,422 (+741)10/12/11 - 1,130,585 (+1163)10/13/11 - 1,131,443 (+858)10/14/11 - 1,132,023 (+580)10/17/11 - 1,134,151 (+2128)10/18/11 - 1,135,668 (+1517)10/19/11 - 1,138,491 (+2823)10/20/11 - 1,139,636 (+1145)



Cain : 9/26/11 - 195,599 (about +6000 from yesterday)
9/27/11 - 201,072 (+5473)9/28/11 - 206,557 (+5485)9/29/11 - 211,578 (+5021)9/30/11 - 215,290 (+3712)10/1/11 - 217,411 (+2121)10/2/11 - 219,606 (+2195)10/3/11 - 222,383 (+2777)10/4/11 - 226,547 (+4164)10/5/11 - 231,215 (+4668)10/6/11 - 236,290 (+5075)10/7/11 - 240,993 (+4703)10/8/11 - 243,849 (+2856)10/9/11 - 246,991 (+3142)10/10/11 - 250,438 (+3447)10/11/11 - 257,243 (+6805)10/12/11 - 263,679 (+6436)10/13/11 - 269,411 (+5732)10/14/11 - 274,067 (+4656)10/17/11 - 281,959 (+7892)10/18/11 - 285,779 (+3820)10/19/11 - 291,062 (+5283)10/20/11 - 294,323 (+3261)

Total difference with: 

Perry: +388,944
Bachmann: +96,798
Romney: -582,906
Cain: +262,407

*Black This Out Facebook attendance*
10/1/11 - 6261
10/2/11 - 6529 (+268)
10/3/11 - 6940 (+411)
10/4/11 - 7284 (+344)
10/5/11 - 7634 (+ 350)
10/6/11 - 8308 (+674)
10/7/11 - 8849 (+541)
10/8/11 - 9158 (+309)
10/9/11 - 9796 (+638)
10/10/11 - 10,558 (+762)
10/11/11 - 11,378 (+829)
10/12/11 - 12,611 (+1233)
10/13/11 - 14,035 (+1424)
10/14/11 - 15,151 (+1116)
10/17/11 - 17,493 (+2342)
10/18/11 - 19,291 (+1798)
10/19/11 - 21,566 (+2575)
10/20/11 - 22,326 (+460)

----------


## SchleckBros

woah. Ron Paul is really gaining momentum.

----------


## Sentinelrv

> woah. Ron Paul is really gaining momentum.


He's been on hot topics at the top of Politico since the debate ended and was trending #2 on Foxnews.com for about a day. I think his debate performance really helped.

Maybe we should get a mod to change the title of this thread. It's kind of misleading.

----------


## Thurifer

His debate performance was great! The title should be about the Facebook likes of Ron Paul vs all the other candidates.

----------


## AlexG

███ ████: 
10/14/11 - 544,122 (+1279)10/17/11 - 547,465 (+3343)10/18/11 - 549,319 (+1854)10/19/11 - 554,185 (+4866)10/20/11 - 556,730 (+2545)10/21/11 - 558,344 (+1614)


Rick Perry: 
10/14/11 - 167,182 (+93)10/17/11 - 167,425 (+243)10/18/11 - 167,499 (+74)10/19/11 - 167,587 (+88)10/20/11 - 167,786 (+199)10/21/11 - 167,975 (+189)


Bachmann: 
10/14/11 - 460,257 (+38)10/17/11 - 460,063 (-194)10/18/11 - 460,027 (-36)10/19/11 - 459,972 (-55)10/19/11 - 459,932 (-40)10/21/11 - 459,858 (-74)


Romney: 
10/14/11 - 1,132,023 (+580)10/17/11 - 1,134,151 (+2128)10/18/11 - 1,135,668 (+1517)10/19/11 - 1,138,491 (+2823)10/20/11 - 1,139,636 (+1145)10/21/11 - 1,141,645 (+2009)


Cain : 
10/14/11 - 274,067 (+4656)10/17/11 - 281,959 (+7892)10/18/11 - 285,779 (+3820)10/19/11 - 291,062 (+5283)10/20/11 - 294,323 (+3261)10/21/11 - 296,545 (+2222)


Total difference with: 

Perry: +390,369
Bachmann: +98,486
Romney: -583,301
Cain: +261,799

*Black This Out Facebook attendance*
10/1/11 - 6261
10/2/11 - 6529 (+268)
10/3/11 - 6940 (+411)
10/4/11 - 7284 (+344)
10/5/11 - 7634 (+ 350)
10/6/11 - 8308 (+674)
10/7/11 - 8849 (+541)
10/8/11 - 9158 (+309)
10/9/11 - 9796 (+638)
10/10/11 - 10,558 (+762)
10/11/11 - 11,378 (+829)
10/12/11 - 12,611 (+1233)
10/13/11 - 14,035 (+1424)
10/14/11 - 15,151 (+1116)
10/17/11 - 17,493 (+2342)
10/18/11 - 19,291 (+1798)
10/19/11 - 21,566 (+2575)
10/20/11 - 22,326 (+460)
10/21/11 - 22,416 (+90)

----------


## eleganz

Holy Romney boost!?


lowest day for Cain..is he finally plateauing?   We're getting back to normal too.

----------


## AlexG

Helpin out in an awesome thread. Looks like Cain may be losing steam, he's dipped into the 2000s. The Pro-Life/Pro-Choice debacle may be the reason

----------


## ericams2786

███ ████: 9/14/11 - 508,885 
9/15/11 - 509,922   (+1037)9/16/11 - 511,016 (+1094)9/17/11 - 512,148 (+1132)9/18/11 - 513,375 (+1227)9/19/11 - 514,525 (+1150)9/20/11 - 515,670 (+1145)9/21/11 - 516,654 (+984)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 517,570 (+916)Post-debate: 518,302 (+732)9/23/11 - 519,876 (+1574)9/24/11 - 520,992 (+1116)9/25/11 - 521,917 (+925)9/26/11 - 522,916 (+999)- Ironic
9/27/11 - 524,698 (+1782)9/28/11 - 525,984 (+1286)9/29/11 - 527,059 (+1075)9/30/11 - 528,122 (+1063)10/1/11 - 528,900 (+778)10/2/11 - 529,551 (+ 651)10/3/11 - 530,377 (+826)10/4/11 - 531,314 (+937)10/5/11 - 532,312 (+998)10/6/11 - 533,549 (+1237)10/7/11 - 534,708 (+1159)10/8/11 - 535,584 (+876)10/9/11 - 536,858 (+1274)10/10/11 - 538,070 (+1212)10/11/11 - 539,479 (+1409)10/12/11 - 541,279 (+1800)10/13/11 - 542,843 (+1564)10/14/11 - 544,122 (+1279)10/17/11 - 547,465 (+3343)10/18/11 - 549,319 (+1854)10/19/11 - 554,185 (+4866)10/20/11 - 556,730 (+2545)10/21/11 - 558,054 (+1324)





Rick Perry: 9/14/11 - 159,205  
9/15/11 - 159891  (+686)9/16/11 - 160,601 (+710)9/17/11 - 161,091 (+490)9/18/11 - 161,419 (+328)9/19/11 - 161,829 (+410)9/20/11 - 162,409 (+580)9/21/11 - 163,178 (+769)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 164,079 (+901)Post-debate: 164,522 (+443)9/23/11 - 165,061 (+539)9/24/11 - 165,437 - (+376)9/25/11 - 165,549 (+112)9/26/11 - 165,487 (-62)9/27/11 - 165,666 (+179)9/28/11 - 165,793 (+127)9/29/11 - 166,018 (+225)9/30/11 - 165,996 (-22)10/1/11 - 166,110 (+114)10/2/11 - 166,195 (+85)10/3/11 - 166,250 (+55)10/4/11 - 166,288 (+38)10/5/11 - 166,341 (+53)10/6/11 - 166,509 (+168)10/7/11 - 166,632 (+123)10/8/11 - 166,761 (+129)10/9/11 - 166,929 (+168)10/10/11 - 167,014 (+84)10/11/11 - 167,091 (+77)10/12/11 - 167,041 (-50)10/13/11 - 167,089 (+48)10/14/11 - 167,182 (+93)10/17/11 - 167,425 (+243)10/18/11 - 167,499 (+74)10/19/11 - 167,587 (+88)10/20/11 - 167,786 (+199)10/21/11 - 167,949 (+163)


Bachmann: 9/15/11 - 462,330
9/16/11 - 462261 (-69)9/17/11 - 462,174 (-87)9/18/11 - 462,199 (+25)9/19/11 - 462,253 (+54)9/20/11 - 462,156 (-97)9/21/11 - 462,112 (-44)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 461,928 (-184)Post-debate: 461,844 (-84)9/23/11 - 461,774 (-70)9/24/11 - 461,791 (+17)9/25/11 - 461,803 (+12)9/26/11 - 461,636 (-167)9/27/11 - 461,423 (-213)9/28/11 - 461,341 (-82)9/29/11 - 461,302 (-39)9/30/11 - 461,125 (-177)10/1/11 - 461,076 (-49)10/2/11 - 461,039 (-37)10/3/11 - 460,969 (-70)10/4/11 - 460,793 (-176)10/5/11 - 460,788 (-5)10/6/11 - 460,689 (-99)10/7/11 - 460,610 (-79)10/8/11 - 460,623 (+13)10/9/11 - 460,591 (-32)10/10/11 - 460,569 (-22)10/11/11 - 460,454 (-115)10/12/11 - 460,304 (-150)10/13/11 - 460,219 (-85)10/14/11 - 460,257 (+38)10/17/11 - 460,063 (-194)10/18/11 - 460,027 (-36)10/19/11 - 459,972 (-55)10/20/11 - 459,932 (-40)10/21/11 - 459,862 (-70)


Romney: 9/15/11 - 1,110,462
9/16/11 - 1,111,426 (+964)9/17/11 - 1,112,476 (+1050)9/18/11 - 1,113,497 (+1021)9/19/11 - 1,114,755 (+1258)9/20/11 - 1,115,570 (+815)9/21/11 - 1,116,471 (+901)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 1,117,327 (+856)Post-debate: 1,117,918 (+591)9/23/11 - 1,119,080 (+1162)9/24/11 - 1,120,020 (+940)9/25/11 - 1,121,033 (+1013)9/26/11 - 1,121,774 (+741)9/27/11 - 1,122,440 (+666)9/28/11 - 1,122,984 (+544)9/29/11 - 1,123,022 (+38)9/30/11 - 1,123,205 (+183)10/1/11 - 1,123,776 (+571)10/2/11 - 1,124,548 (+772)10/3/11 - 1,125,106 (+558)10/4/11 - 1,125,583 (+477)10/5/11 - 1,126,184 (+601)10/6/11 - 1,126,617 (+433)10/7/11 - 1,127,058 (+441)10/8/11 - 1,127,554 (+496)10/9/11 - 1,128,153 (+599)10/10/11 - 1,128,681 (+528)10/11/11 - 1,129,422 (+741)10/12/11 - 1,130,585 (+1163)10/13/11 - 1,131,443 (+858)10/14/11 - 1,132,023 (+580)10/17/11 - 1,134,151 (+2128)10/18/11 - 1,135,668 (+1517)10/19/11 - 1,138,491 (+2823)10/20/11 - 1,139,636 (+1145)10/21/11 - 1,140,805 (+1169)



Cain : 9/26/11 - 195,599 (about +6000 from yesterday)
9/27/11 - 201,072 (+5473)9/28/11 - 206,557 (+5485)9/29/11 - 211,578 (+5021)9/30/11 - 215,290 (+3712)10/1/11 - 217,411 (+2121)10/2/11 - 219,606 (+2195)10/3/11 - 222,383 (+2777)10/4/11 - 226,547 (+4164)10/5/11 - 231,215 (+4668)10/6/11 - 236,290 (+5075)10/7/11 - 240,993 (+4703)10/8/11 - 243,849 (+2856)10/9/11 - 246,991 (+3142)10/10/11 - 250,438 (+3447)10/11/11 - 257,243 (+6805)10/12/11 - 263,679 (+6436)10/13/11 - 269,411 (+5732)10/14/11 - 274,067 (+4656)10/17/11 - 281,959 (+7892)10/18/11 - 285,779 (+3820)10/19/11 - 291,062 (+5283)10/20/11 - 294,323 (+3261)10/21/11 - 296,207 (+1884)

Total difference with: 

Perry: +390,105
Bachmann: +98,192
Romney: -582,751
Cain: +261,847

----------


## TexMac

Is Cain losing some steam?

----------


## bluesc

Nope, those numbers are way off. Look at the numbers from AlexG.

----------


## TexMac

Way off?

----------


## bluesc

> Way off?


Low. How is it that Cain and Ron's numbers went down over the span of 10 hours? Go on facebook and you will see the real number of likes.

----------


## ericams2786

How are my numbers "way off"? These are the exact numbers as they were about 7:20pm last night. I wasn't able to post last night because when I went to find my thread under my user control panel, I got a message saying the search function was offline at the moment and I wasn't able to post later because I got busy. I have been getting these numbers for a month and half now, almost every day between 7 and 8pm. They are accurate as of the time I get them!

----------


## bluesc

Edit: I see, they are numbers from 7PM last night, so they were way off at the time posted. That was my point.

----------


## TexMac

ericams2786 has been posting this series for a long time, normally in the evening.  Very helpful to see the trends.

----------


## bluesc

> ericams2786 has been posting this series for a long time, normally in the evening.  Very helpful to see the trends.


Yes, and I have +repped him everyday for it, but I was merely pointing to the fact that AlexG had up to date numbers.

----------


## Birdlady

> Yes, and I have +repped him everyday for it, but I was merely pointing to the fact that AlexG had up to date numbers.


There is no issue though. If he/she? continues to collect the numbers at the same time every day, then it is always 24 hours worth of likes. Ericams2786 grabs the likes at 7-8pm, so any likes after that is counted towards the new day. AlexG got the numbers around midnight, so that makes sense. He had 5 more hours of likes that will be included in ericams2786's number tomorrow.

----------


## ericams2786

> There is no issue though. If he/she? continues to collect the numbers at the same time every day, then it is always 24 hours worth of likes. Ericams2786 grabs the likes at 7-8pm, so any likes after that is counted towards the new day. AlexG got the numbers around midnight, so that makes sense. He had 5 more hours of likes that will be included in ericams2786's number tomorrow.


Exactly. And it's "he".

----------


## bluesc

> There is no issue though. If he/she? continues to collect the numbers at the same time every day, then it is always 24 hours worth of likes. Ericams2786 grabs the likes at 7-8pm, so any likes after that is counted towards the new day. AlexG got the numbers around midnight, so that makes sense. He had 5 more hours of likes that will be included in ericams2786's number tomorrow.


Yes, he stopped updating this thread for a while when me and others started covering it and I thought this was his first new update, which would have been out of place. My mistake. Everyone can relax now.

----------


## Fr0m_3ur0pe

EDIT2: OK, it was stupid strategy. There MUST be some way to get Cain-supporters to see his Flip flops??

----------


## TwoJ

> EDIT2: OK, it was stupid strategy. There MUST be some way to get Cain-supporters to see his Flip flops??


I've been trying. The cain supporters I'm talking to just completely disregard it, it's getting really frustrating.

----------


## ericams2786

███ ████: 9/14/11 - 508,885 
9/15/11 - 509,922   (+1037)9/16/11 - 511,016 (+1094)9/17/11 - 512,148 (+1132)9/18/11 - 513,375 (+1227)9/19/11 - 514,525 (+1150)9/20/11 - 515,670 (+1145)9/21/11 - 516,654 (+984)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 517,570 (+916)Post-debate: 518,302 (+732)9/23/11 - 519,876 (+1574)9/24/11 - 520,992 (+1116)9/25/11 - 521,917 (+925)9/26/11 - 522,916 (+999)- Ironic
9/27/11 - 524,698 (+1782)9/28/11 - 525,984 (+1286)9/29/11 - 527,059 (+1075)9/30/11 - 528,122 (+1063)10/1/11 - 528,900 (+778)10/2/11 - 529,551 (+ 651)10/3/11 - 530,377 (+826)10/4/11 - 531,314 (+937)10/5/11 - 532,312 (+998)10/6/11 - 533,549 (+1237)10/7/11 - 534,708 (+1159)10/8/11 - 535,584 (+876)10/9/11 - 536,858 (+1274)10/10/11 - 538,070 (+1212)10/11/11 - 539,479 (+1409)10/12/11 - 541,279 (+1800)10/13/11 - 542,843 (+1564)10/14/11 - 544,122 (+1279)10/17/11 - 547,465 (+3343)10/18/11 - 549,319 (+1854)10/19/11 - 554,185 (+4866)10/20/11 - 556,730 (+2545)10/21/11 - 558,054 (+1324)10/22/11 - 559,203 (+1149)10/23/11 - 560,451 (+1248)





Rick Perry: 9/14/11 - 159,205  
9/15/11 - 159891  (+686)9/16/11 - 160,601 (+710)9/17/11 - 161,091 (+490)9/18/11 - 161,419 (+328)9/19/11 - 161,829 (+410)9/20/11 - 162,409 (+580)9/21/11 - 163,178 (+769)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 164,079 (+901)Post-debate: 164,522 (+443)9/23/11 - 165,061 (+539)9/24/11 - 165,437 - (+376)9/25/11 - 165,549 (+112)9/26/11 - 165,487 (-62)9/27/11 - 165,666 (+179)9/28/11 - 165,793 (+127)9/29/11 - 166,018 (+225)9/30/11 - 165,996 (-22)10/1/11 - 166,110 (+114)10/2/11 - 166,195 (+85)10/3/11 - 166,250 (+55)10/4/11 - 166,288 (+38)10/5/11 - 166,341 (+53)10/6/11 - 166,509 (+168)10/7/11 - 166,632 (+123)10/8/11 - 166,761 (+129)10/9/11 - 166,929 (+168)10/10/11 - 167,014 (+84)10/11/11 - 167,091 (+77)10/12/11 - 167,041 (-50)10/13/11 - 167,089 (+48)10/14/11 - 167,182 (+93)10/17/11 - 167,425 (+243)10/18/11 - 167,499 (+74)10/19/11 - 167,587 (+88)10/20/11 - 167,786 (+199)10/21/11 - 167,949 (+163)10/22/11 - 168,002 (+53)10/23/11 - 168,128 (+126)


Bachmann: 9/15/11 - 462,330
9/16/11 - 462261 (-69)9/17/11 - 462,174 (-87)9/18/11 - 462,199 (+25)9/19/11 - 462,253 (+54)9/20/11 - 462,156 (-97)9/21/11 - 462,112 (-44)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 461,928 (-184)Post-debate: 461,844 (-84)9/23/11 - 461,774 (-70)9/24/11 - 461,791 (+17)9/25/11 - 461,803 (+12)9/26/11 - 461,636 (-167)9/27/11 - 461,423 (-213)9/28/11 - 461,341 (-82)9/29/11 - 461,302 (-39)9/30/11 - 461,125 (-177)10/1/11 - 461,076 (-49)10/2/11 - 461,039 (-37)10/3/11 - 460,969 (-70)10/4/11 - 460,793 (-176)10/5/11 - 460,788 (-5)10/6/11 - 460,689 (-99)10/7/11 - 460,610 (-79)10/8/11 - 460,623 (+13)10/9/11 - 460,591 (-32)10/10/11 - 460,569 (-22)10/11/11 - 460,454 (-115)10/12/11 - 460,304 (-150)10/13/11 - 460,219 (-85)10/14/11 - 460,257 (+38)10/17/11 - 460,063 (-194)10/18/11 - 460,027 (-36)10/19/11 - 459,972 (-55)10/20/11 - 459,932 (-40)10/21/11 - 459,862 (-70)10/22/11 - 459,895 (+33)10/23/11 - 459,935 (+40)


Romney: 9/15/11 - 1,110,462
9/16/11 - 1,111,426 (+964)9/17/11 - 1,112,476 (+1050)9/18/11 - 1,113,497 (+1021)9/19/11 - 1,114,755 (+1258)9/20/11 - 1,115,570 (+815)9/21/11 - 1,116,471 (+901)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 1,117,327 (+856)Post-debate: 1,117,918 (+591)9/23/11 - 1,119,080 (+1162)9/24/11 - 1,120,020 (+940)9/25/11 - 1,121,033 (+1013)9/26/11 - 1,121,774 (+741)9/27/11 - 1,122,440 (+666)9/28/11 - 1,122,984 (+544)9/29/11 - 1,123,022 (+38)9/30/11 - 1,123,205 (+183)10/1/11 - 1,123,776 (+571)10/2/11 - 1,124,548 (+772)10/3/11 - 1,125,106 (+558)10/4/11 - 1,125,583 (+477)10/5/11 - 1,126,184 (+601)10/6/11 - 1,126,617 (+433)10/7/11 - 1,127,058 (+441)10/8/11 - 1,127,554 (+496)10/9/11 - 1,128,153 (+599)10/10/11 - 1,128,681 (+528)10/11/11 - 1,129,422 (+741)10/12/11 - 1,130,585 (+1163)10/13/11 - 1,131,443 (+858)10/14/11 - 1,132,023 (+580)10/17/11 - 1,134,151 (+2128)10/18/11 - 1,135,668 (+1517)10/19/11 - 1,138,491 (+2823)10/20/11 - 1,139,636 (+1145)10/21/11 - 1,140,805 (+1169)10/22/11 - 1,142,949 (+2144)10/23/11 - 1,144,529 (+1580)



Cain : 9/26/11 - 195,599 (about +6000 from yesterday)
9/27/11 - 201,072 (+5473)9/28/11 - 206,557 (+5485)9/29/11 - 211,578 (+5021)9/30/11 - 215,290 (+3712)10/1/11 - 217,411 (+2121)10/2/11 - 219,606 (+2195)10/3/11 - 222,383 (+2777)10/4/11 - 226,547 (+4164)10/5/11 - 231,215 (+4668)10/6/11 - 236,290 (+5075)10/7/11 - 240,993 (+4703)10/8/11 - 243,849 (+2856)10/9/11 - 246,991 (+3142)10/10/11 - 250,438 (+3447)10/11/11 - 257,243 (+6805)10/12/11 - 263,679 (+6436)10/13/11 - 269,411 (+5732)10/14/11 - 274,067 (+4656)10/17/11 - 281,959 (+7892)10/18/11 - 285,779 (+3820)10/19/11 - 291,062 (+5283)10/20/11 - 294,323 (+3261)10/21/11 - 296,207 (+1884)10/22/11 - 297,485 (+1278)10/23/11 - 298,450 (+965)

Total difference with: 

Perry: +392,323
Bachmann: +100,516
Romney: -584,078
Cain: +262,001

*Cain is dropping fast. If this continues, I think that we will see a big drop in the polls for Cain over the next 2-3 weeks. I think it is really fascinating that the facebook likes seem to roughly correlate, not only in direction, but in magnitude to what is happening in the polls. Based on this and Cain's huge drop the last 2-3 days, I can say that he is probably done as a "frontrunner" if this continues. And of course once again, Paul is consistent to a fault in his slowly increasing support. It is awesome how no matter what happens (minus a very few outliers), Paul's facebook likes are the most steady and consistent of all the numbers.*

----------


## AlexG

Cain supporters going to Romney and Bachmann?

----------


## ericams2786

███ ████: 9/14/11 - 508,885 
9/15/11 - 509,922   (+1037)9/16/11 - 511,016 (+1094)9/17/11 - 512,148 (+1132)9/18/11 - 513,375 (+1227)9/19/11 - 514,525 (+1150)9/20/11 - 515,670 (+1145)9/21/11 - 516,654 (+984)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 517,570 (+916)Post-debate: 518,302 (+732)9/23/11 - 519,876 (+1574)9/24/11 - 520,992 (+1116)9/25/11 - 521,917 (+925)9/26/11 - 522,916 (+999)- Ironic
9/27/11 - 524,698 (+1782)9/28/11 - 525,984 (+1286)9/29/11 - 527,059 (+1075)9/30/11 - 528,122 (+1063)10/1/11 - 528,900 (+778)10/2/11 - 529,551 (+ 651)10/3/11 - 530,377 (+826)10/4/11 - 531,314 (+937)10/5/11 - 532,312 (+998)10/6/11 - 533,549 (+1237)10/7/11 - 534,708 (+1159)10/8/11 - 535,584 (+876)10/9/11 - 536,858 (+1274)10/10/11 - 538,070 (+1212)10/11/11 - 539,479 (+1409)10/12/11 - 541,279 (+1800)10/13/11 - 542,843 (+1564)10/14/11 - 544,122 (+1279)10/17/11 - 547,465 (+3343)10/18/11 - 549,319 (+1854)10/19/11 - 554,185 (+4866)10/20/11 - 556,730 (+2545)10/21/11 - 558,054 (+1324)10/22/11 - 559,203 (+1149)10/23/11 - 560,451 (+1248)





Rick Perry: 9/14/11 - 159,205  
9/15/11 - 159891  (+686)9/16/11 - 160,601 (+710)9/17/11 - 161,091 (+490)9/18/11 - 161,419 (+328)9/19/11 - 161,829 (+410)9/20/11 - 162,409 (+580)9/21/11 - 163,178 (+769)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 164,079 (+901)Post-debate: 164,522 (+443)9/23/11 - 165,061 (+539)9/24/11 - 165,437 - (+376)9/25/11 - 165,549 (+112)9/26/11 - 165,487 (-62)9/27/11 - 165,666 (+179)9/28/11 - 165,793 (+127)9/29/11 - 166,018 (+225)9/30/11 - 165,996 (-22)10/1/11 - 166,110 (+114)10/2/11 - 166,195 (+85)10/3/11 - 166,250 (+55)10/4/11 - 166,288 (+38)10/5/11 - 166,341 (+53)10/6/11 - 166,509 (+168)10/7/11 - 166,632 (+123)10/8/11 - 166,761 (+129)10/9/11 - 166,929 (+168)10/10/11 - 167,014 (+84)10/11/11 - 167,091 (+77)10/12/11 - 167,041 (-50)10/13/11 - 167,089 (+48)10/14/11 - 167,182 (+93)10/17/11 - 167,425 (+243)10/18/11 - 167,499 (+74)10/19/11 - 167,587 (+88)10/20/11 - 167,786 (+199)10/21/11 - 167,949 (+163)10/22/11 - 168,002 (+53)10/23/11 - 168,128 (+126)


Bachmann: 9/15/11 - 462,330
9/16/11 - 462261 (-69)9/17/11 - 462,174 (-87)9/18/11 - 462,199 (+25)9/19/11 - 462,253 (+54)9/20/11 - 462,156 (-97)9/21/11 - 462,112 (-44)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 461,928 (-184)Post-debate: 461,844 (-84)9/23/11 - 461,774 (-70)9/24/11 - 461,791 (+17)9/25/11 - 461,803 (+12)9/26/11 - 461,636 (-167)9/27/11 - 461,423 (-213)9/28/11 - 461,341 (-82)9/29/11 - 461,302 (-39)9/30/11 - 461,125 (-177)10/1/11 - 461,076 (-49)10/2/11 - 461,039 (-37)10/3/11 - 460,969 (-70)10/4/11 - 460,793 (-176)10/5/11 - 460,788 (-5)10/6/11 - 460,689 (-99)10/7/11 - 460,610 (-79)10/8/11 - 460,623 (+13)10/9/11 - 460,591 (-32)10/10/11 - 460,569 (-22)10/11/11 - 460,454 (-115)10/12/11 - 460,304 (-150)10/13/11 - 460,219 (-85)10/14/11 - 460,257 (+38)10/17/11 - 460,063 (-194)10/18/11 - 460,027 (-36)10/19/11 - 459,972 (-55)10/20/11 - 459,932 (-40)10/21/11 - 459,862 (-70)10/22/11 - 459,895 (+33)10/23/11 - 459,935 (+40)


Romney: 9/15/11 - 1,110,462
9/16/11 - 1,111,426 (+964)9/17/11 - 1,112,476 (+1050)9/18/11 - 1,113,497 (+1021)9/19/11 - 1,114,755 (+1258)9/20/11 - 1,115,570 (+815)9/21/11 - 1,116,471 (+901)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 1,117,327 (+856)Post-debate: 1,117,918 (+591)9/23/11 - 1,119,080 (+1162)9/24/11 - 1,120,020 (+940)9/25/11 - 1,121,033 (+1013)9/26/11 - 1,121,774 (+741)9/27/11 - 1,122,440 (+666)9/28/11 - 1,122,984 (+544)9/29/11 - 1,123,022 (+38)9/30/11 - 1,123,205 (+183)10/1/11 - 1,123,776 (+571)10/2/11 - 1,124,548 (+772)10/3/11 - 1,125,106 (+558)10/4/11 - 1,125,583 (+477)10/5/11 - 1,126,184 (+601)10/6/11 - 1,126,617 (+433)10/7/11 - 1,127,058 (+441)10/8/11 - 1,127,554 (+496)10/9/11 - 1,128,153 (+599)10/10/11 - 1,128,681 (+528)10/11/11 - 1,129,422 (+741)10/12/11 - 1,130,585 (+1163)10/13/11 - 1,131,443 (+858)10/14/11 - 1,132,023 (+580)10/17/11 - 1,134,151 (+2128)10/18/11 - 1,135,668 (+1517)10/19/11 - 1,138,491 (+2823)10/20/11 - 1,139,636 (+1145)10/21/11 - 1,140,805 (+1169)10/22/11 - 1,142,949 (+2144)10/23/11 - 1,144,529 (+1580)



Cain : 9/26/11 - 195,599 (about +6000 from yesterday)
9/27/11 - 201,072 (+5473)9/28/11 - 206,557 (+5485)9/29/11 - 211,578 (+5021)9/30/11 - 215,290 (+3712)10/1/11 - 217,411 (+2121)10/2/11 - 219,606 (+2195)10/3/11 - 222,383 (+2777)10/4/11 - 226,547 (+4164)10/5/11 - 231,215 (+4668)10/6/11 - 236,290 (+5075)10/7/11 - 240,993 (+4703)10/8/11 - 243,849 (+2856)10/9/11 - 246,991 (+3142)10/10/11 - 250,438 (+3447)10/11/11 - 257,243 (+6805)10/12/11 - 263,679 (+6436)10/13/11 - 269,411 (+5732)10/14/11 - 274,067 (+4656)10/17/11 - 281,959 (+7892)10/18/11 - 285,779 (+3820)10/19/11 - 291,062 (+5283)10/20/11 - 294,323 (+3261)10/21/11 - 296,207 (+1884)10/22/11 - 297,485 (+1278)10/23/11 - 298,450 (+965)

Total difference with: 

Perry: +392,323
Bachmann: +100,516
Romney: -584,078
Cain: +262,001

*Cain is dropping fast. If this continues, I think that we will see a big drop in the polls for Cain over the next 2-3 weeks. I think it is really fascinating that the facebook likes seem to roughly correlate, not only in direction, but in magnitude to what is happening in the polls. Based on this and Cain's huge drop the last 2-3 days, I can say that he is probably done as a "frontrunner" if this continues. And of course once again, Paul is consistent to a fault in his slowly increasing support. It is awesome how no matter what happens (minus a very few outliers), Paul's facebook likes are the most steady and consistent of all the numbers.*

----------


## SchleckBros

Right now, Ron Paul is beating Herman Cain for the second straight day in a row. Momentum has slowed down for the CainTrain.

----------


## sailingaway

> Right now, Ron Paul is beating Herman Cain for the second straight day in a row. Momentum has slowed down for the CainTrain.


But Romney beat us yesterday which isn't acceptable because we have to catch up....

----------


## bluesc

Nice knowing ya Cain. Time to start tracking Newt.

----------


## TwoJ

> But Romney beat us yesterday which isn't acceptable because we have to catch up....


Isn't Romney running an fb ad campaign though? Not saying that is everything, but I thought his likes went up when his ad campaign was running.

----------


## sailingaway

> Isn't Romney running an fb ad campaign though? Not saying that is everything, but I thought his likes went up when his ad campaign was running.


thanks!  I choose to believe so, in any event!

----------


## SchleckBros

> Isn't Romney running an fb ad campaign though? Not saying that is everything, but I thought his likes went up when his ad campaign was running.


That would explain a lot about his recent bump.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Romney is also paying to have his Twitter account promoted on Twitter. I feel like we should be doing the same thing with Ron or for one of our moneybomb accounts.

----------


## AlexG

Funny thing is that there are people out there whose jobs are to track the momentum of the presidential candidates and we're doing it by looking at Facebook likes. Although if this type of tracking would go mainstream it would then be distorted due to people wanting their candidate to win.

----------


## ericams2786

███ ████: 9/14/11 - 508,885 
9/15/11 - 509,922   (+1037)9/16/11 - 511,016 (+1094)9/17/11 - 512,148 (+1132)9/18/11 - 513,375 (+1227)9/19/11 - 514,525 (+1150)9/20/11 - 515,670 (+1145)9/21/11 - 516,654 (+984)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 517,570 (+916)Post-debate: 518,302 (+732)9/23/11 - 519,876 (+1574)9/24/11 - 520,992 (+1116)9/25/11 - 521,917 (+925)9/26/11 - 522,916 (+999)- Ironic
9/27/11 - 524,698 (+1782)9/28/11 - 525,984 (+1286)9/29/11 - 527,059 (+1075)9/30/11 - 528,122 (+1063)10/1/11 - 528,900 (+778)10/2/11 - 529,551 (+ 651)10/3/11 - 530,377 (+826)10/4/11 - 531,314 (+937)10/5/11 - 532,312 (+998)10/6/11 - 533,549 (+1237)10/7/11 - 534,708 (+1159)10/8/11 - 535,584 (+876)10/9/11 - 536,858 (+1274)10/10/11 - 538,070 (+1212)10/11/11 - 539,479 (+1409)10/12/11 - 541,279 (+1800)10/13/11 - 542,843 (+1564)10/14/11 - 544,122 (+1279)10/17/11 - 547,465 (+3343)10/18/11 - 549,319 (+1854)10/19/11 - 554,185 (+4866)10/20/11 - 556,730 (+2545)10/21/11 - 558,054 (+1324)10/22/11 - 559,203 (+1149)10/23/11 - 560,451 (+1248)10/24/11 - 562,001 (+1550)





Rick Perry: 9/14/11 - 159,205  
9/15/11 - 159891  (+686)9/16/11 - 160,601 (+710)9/17/11 - 161,091 (+490)9/18/11 - 161,419 (+328)9/19/11 - 161,829 (+410)9/20/11 - 162,409 (+580)9/21/11 - 163,178 (+769)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 164,079 (+901)Post-debate: 164,522 (+443)9/23/11 - 165,061 (+539)9/24/11 - 165,437 - (+376)9/25/11 - 165,549 (+112)9/26/11 - 165,487 (-62)9/27/11 - 165,666 (+179)9/28/11 - 165,793 (+127)9/29/11 - 166,018 (+225)9/30/11 - 165,996 (-22)10/1/11 - 166,110 (+114)10/2/11 - 166,195 (+85)10/3/11 - 166,250 (+55)10/4/11 - 166,288 (+38)10/5/11 - 166,341 (+53)10/6/11 - 166,509 (+168)10/7/11 - 166,632 (+123)10/8/11 - 166,761 (+129)10/9/11 - 166,929 (+168)10/10/11 - 167,014 (+84)10/11/11 - 167,091 (+77)10/12/11 - 167,041 (-50)10/13/11 - 167,089 (+48)10/14/11 - 167,182 (+93)10/17/11 - 167,425 (+243)10/18/11 - 167,499 (+74)10/19/11 - 167,587 (+88)10/20/11 - 167,786 (+199)10/21/11 - 167,949 (+163)10/22/11 - 168,002 (+53)10/23/11 - 168,128 (+126)10/24/11 - 168,256 (+128)


Bachmann: 9/15/11 - 462,330
9/16/11 - 462261 (-69)9/17/11 - 462,174 (-87)9/18/11 - 462,199 (+25)9/19/11 - 462,253 (+54)9/20/11 - 462,156 (-97)9/21/11 - 462,112 (-44)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 461,928 (-184)Post-debate: 461,844 (-84)9/23/11 - 461,774 (-70)9/24/11 - 461,791 (+17)9/25/11 - 461,803 (+12)9/26/11 - 461,636 (-167)9/27/11 - 461,423 (-213)9/28/11 - 461,341 (-82)9/29/11 - 461,302 (-39)9/30/11 - 461,125 (-177)10/1/11 - 461,076 (-49)10/2/11 - 461,039 (-37)10/3/11 - 460,969 (-70)10/4/11 - 460,793 (-176)10/5/11 - 460,788 (-5)10/6/11 - 460,689 (-99)10/7/11 - 460,610 (-79)10/8/11 - 460,623 (+13)10/9/11 - 460,591 (-32)10/10/11 - 460,569 (-22)10/11/11 - 460,454 (-115)10/12/11 - 460,304 (-150)10/13/11 - 460,219 (-85)10/14/11 - 460,257 (+38)10/17/11 - 460,063 (-194)10/18/11 - 460,027 (-36)10/19/11 - 459,972 (-55)10/20/11 - 459,932 (-40)10/21/11 - 459,862 (-70)10/22/11 - 459,895 (+33)10/23/11 - 459,935 (+40)10/24/11 - 459,936 (+1)


Romney: 9/15/11 - 1,110,462
9/16/11 - 1,111,426 (+964)9/17/11 - 1,112,476 (+1050)9/18/11 - 1,113,497 (+1021)9/19/11 - 1,114,755 (+1258)9/20/11 - 1,115,570 (+815)9/21/11 - 1,116,471 (+901)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 1,117,327 (+856)Post-debate: 1,117,918 (+591)9/23/11 - 1,119,080 (+1162)9/24/11 - 1,120,020 (+940)9/25/11 - 1,121,033 (+1013)9/26/11 - 1,121,774 (+741)9/27/11 - 1,122,440 (+666)9/28/11 - 1,122,984 (+544)9/29/11 - 1,123,022 (+38)9/30/11 - 1,123,205 (+183)10/1/11 - 1,123,776 (+571)10/2/11 - 1,124,548 (+772)10/3/11 - 1,125,106 (+558)10/4/11 - 1,125,583 (+477)10/5/11 - 1,126,184 (+601)10/6/11 - 1,126,617 (+433)10/7/11 - 1,127,058 (+441)10/8/11 - 1,127,554 (+496)10/9/11 - 1,128,153 (+599)10/10/11 - 1,128,681 (+528)10/11/11 - 1,129,422 (+741)10/12/11 - 1,130,585 (+1163)10/13/11 - 1,131,443 (+858)10/14/11 - 1,132,023 (+580)10/17/11 - 1,134,151 (+2128)10/18/11 - 1,135,668 (+1517)10/19/11 - 1,138,491 (+2823)10/20/11 - 1,139,636 (+1145)10/21/11 - 1,140,805 (+1169)10/22/11 - 1,142,949 (+2144)10/23/11 - 1,144,529 (+1580)10/24/11 - 1,146,272 (+1743)



Cain : 9/26/11 - 195,599 (about +6000 from yesterday)
9/27/11 - 201,072 (+5473)9/28/11 - 206,557 (+5485)9/29/11 - 211,578 (+5021)9/30/11 - 215,290 (+3712)10/1/11 - 217,411 (+2121)10/2/11 - 219,606 (+2195)10/3/11 - 222,383 (+2777)10/4/11 - 226,547 (+4164)10/5/11 - 231,215 (+4668)10/6/11 - 236,290 (+5075)10/7/11 - 240,993 (+4703)10/8/11 - 243,849 (+2856)10/9/11 - 246,991 (+3142)10/10/11 - 250,438 (+3447)10/11/11 - 257,243 (+6805)10/12/11 - 263,679 (+6436)10/13/11 - 269,411 (+5732)10/14/11 - 274,067 (+4656)10/17/11 - 281,959 (+7892)10/18/11 - 285,779 (+3820)10/19/11 - 291,062 (+5283)10/20/11 - 294,323 (+3261)10/21/11 - 296,207 (+1884)10/22/11 - 297,485 (+1278)10/23/11 - 298,450 (+965)10/24/11 - 299,618 (+1168)

Total difference with: 

Perry: +393,745
Bachmann: +102,065
Romney: -584,271
Cain: +262,383

----------


## afwjam

I think these Facebook likes are really good at revealing campaign momentum. Cain is trailing off, Romney and Paul are the frontrunners.

----------


## ericams2786

███ ████: 9/14/11 - 508,885 
9/15/11 - 509,922   (+1037)9/16/11 - 511,016 (+1094)9/17/11 - 512,148 (+1132)9/18/11 - 513,375 (+1227)9/19/11 - 514,525 (+1150)9/20/11 - 515,670 (+1145)9/21/11 - 516,654 (+984)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 517,570 (+916)Post-debate: 518,302 (+732)9/23/11 - 519,876 (+1574)9/24/11 - 520,992 (+1116)9/25/11 - 521,917 (+925)9/26/11 - 522,916 (+999)- Ironic
9/27/11 - 524,698 (+1782)9/28/11 - 525,984 (+1286)9/29/11 - 527,059 (+1075)9/30/11 - 528,122 (+1063)10/1/11 - 528,900 (+778)10/2/11 - 529,551 (+ 651)10/3/11 - 530,377 (+826)10/4/11 - 531,314 (+937)10/5/11 - 532,312 (+998)10/6/11 - 533,549 (+1237)10/7/11 - 534,708 (+1159)10/8/11 - 535,584 (+876)10/9/11 - 536,858 (+1274)10/10/11 - 538,070 (+1212)10/11/11 - 539,479 (+1409)10/12/11 - 541,279 (+1800)10/13/11 - 542,843 (+1564)10/14/11 - 544,122 (+1279)10/17/11 - 547,465 (+3343)10/18/11 - 549,319 (+1854)10/19/11 - 554,185 (+4866)10/20/11 - 556,730 (+2545)10/21/11 - 558,054 (+1324)10/22/11 - 559,203 (+1149)10/23/11 - 560,451 (+1248)10/24/11 - 562,001 (+1550)10/25/11 - 563,353 (+1352)





Rick Perry: 9/14/11 - 159,205  
9/15/11 - 159891  (+686)9/16/11 - 160,601 (+710)9/17/11 - 161,091 (+490)9/18/11 - 161,419 (+328)9/19/11 - 161,829 (+410)9/20/11 - 162,409 (+580)9/21/11 - 163,178 (+769)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 164,079 (+901)Post-debate: 164,522 (+443)9/23/11 - 165,061 (+539)9/24/11 - 165,437 - (+376)9/25/11 - 165,549 (+112)9/26/11 - 165,487 (-62)9/27/11 - 165,666 (+179)9/28/11 - 165,793 (+127)9/29/11 - 166,018 (+225)9/30/11 - 165,996 (-22)10/1/11 - 166,110 (+114)10/2/11 - 166,195 (+85)10/3/11 - 166,250 (+55)10/4/11 - 166,288 (+38)10/5/11 - 166,341 (+53)10/6/11 - 166,509 (+168)10/7/11 - 166,632 (+123)10/8/11 - 166,761 (+129)10/9/11 - 166,929 (+168)10/10/11 - 167,014 (+84)10/11/11 - 167,091 (+77)10/12/11 - 167,041 (-50)10/13/11 - 167,089 (+48)10/14/11 - 167,182 (+93)10/17/11 - 167,425 (+243)10/18/11 - 167,499 (+74)10/19/11 - 167,587 (+88)10/20/11 - 167,786 (+199)10/21/11 - 167,949 (+163)10/22/11 - 168,002 (+53)10/23/11 - 168,128 (+126)10/24/11 - 168,256 (+128)10/25/11 - 168,512 (+256)


Bachmann: 9/15/11 - 462,330
9/16/11 - 462261 (-69)9/17/11 - 462,174 (-87)9/18/11 - 462,199 (+25)9/19/11 - 462,253 (+54)9/20/11 - 462,156 (-97)9/21/11 - 462,112 (-44)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 461,928 (-184)Post-debate: 461,844 (-84)9/23/11 - 461,774 (-70)9/24/11 - 461,791 (+17)9/25/11 - 461,803 (+12)9/26/11 - 461,636 (-167)9/27/11 - 461,423 (-213)9/28/11 - 461,341 (-82)9/29/11 - 461,302 (-39)9/30/11 - 461,125 (-177)10/1/11 - 461,076 (-49)10/2/11 - 461,039 (-37)10/3/11 - 460,969 (-70)10/4/11 - 460,793 (-176)10/5/11 - 460,788 (-5)10/6/11 - 460,689 (-99)10/7/11 - 460,610 (-79)10/8/11 - 460,623 (+13)10/9/11 - 460,591 (-32)10/10/11 - 460,569 (-22)10/11/11 - 460,454 (-115)10/12/11 - 460,304 (-150)10/13/11 - 460,219 (-85)10/14/11 - 460,257 (+38)10/17/11 - 460,063 (-194)10/18/11 - 460,027 (-36)10/19/11 - 459,972 (-55)10/20/11 - 459,932 (-40)10/21/11 - 459,862 (-70)10/22/11 - 459,895 (+33)10/23/11 - 459,935 (+40)10/24/11 - 459,936 (+1)10/25/11 - 459,864 (-72)


Romney: 9/15/11 - 1,110,462
9/16/11 - 1,111,426 (+964)9/17/11 - 1,112,476 (+1050)9/18/11 - 1,113,497 (+1021)9/19/11 - 1,114,755 (+1258)9/20/11 - 1,115,570 (+815)9/21/11 - 1,116,471 (+901)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 1,117,327 (+856)Post-debate: 1,117,918 (+591)9/23/11 - 1,119,080 (+1162)9/24/11 - 1,120,020 (+940)9/25/11 - 1,121,033 (+1013)9/26/11 - 1,121,774 (+741)9/27/11 - 1,122,440 (+666)9/28/11 - 1,122,984 (+544)9/29/11 - 1,123,022 (+38)9/30/11 - 1,123,205 (+183)10/1/11 - 1,123,776 (+571)10/2/11 - 1,124,548 (+772)10/3/11 - 1,125,106 (+558)10/4/11 - 1,125,583 (+477)10/5/11 - 1,126,184 (+601)10/6/11 - 1,126,617 (+433)10/7/11 - 1,127,058 (+441)10/8/11 - 1,127,554 (+496)10/9/11 - 1,128,153 (+599)10/10/11 - 1,128,681 (+528)10/11/11 - 1,129,422 (+741)10/12/11 - 1,130,585 (+1163)10/13/11 - 1,131,443 (+858)10/14/11 - 1,132,023 (+580)10/17/11 - 1,134,151 (+2128)10/18/11 - 1,135,668 (+1517)10/19/11 - 1,138,491 (+2823)10/20/11 - 1,139,636 (+1145)10/21/11 - 1,140,805 (+1169)10/22/11 - 1,142,949 (+2144)10/23/11 - 1,144,529 (+1580)10/24/11 - 1,146,272 (+1743)10/25/11 - 1,147,983 (+1711)



Cain : 9/26/11 - 195,599 (about +6000 from yesterday)
9/27/11 - 201,072 (+5473)9/28/11 - 206,557 (+5485)9/29/11 - 211,578 (+5021)9/30/11 - 215,290 (+3712)10/1/11 - 217,411 (+2121)10/2/11 - 219,606 (+2195)10/3/11 - 222,383 (+2777)10/4/11 - 226,547 (+4164)10/5/11 - 231,215 (+4668)10/6/11 - 236,290 (+5075)10/7/11 - 240,993 (+4703)10/8/11 - 243,849 (+2856)10/9/11 - 246,991 (+3142)10/10/11 - 250,438 (+3447)10/11/11 - 257,243 (+6805)10/12/11 - 263,679 (+6436)10/13/11 - 269,411 (+5732)10/14/11 - 274,067 (+4656)10/17/11 - 281,959 (+7892)10/18/11 - 285,779 (+3820)10/19/11 - 291,062 (+5283)10/20/11 - 294,323 (+3261)10/21/11 - 296,207 (+1884)10/22/11 - 297,485 (+1278)10/23/11 - 298,450 (+965)10/24/11 - 299,618 (+1168)10/25/11 - 301,093 (+1475)



Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 156,703 (about +300 from yesterday)


Total difference with: 

Perry: +394,841
Bachmann: +103,489
Romney: -584,630
Cain: +262,260
Gingrich: 406,650

----------


## bluesc

Notice Perry slowly moving back up? The absolutely insane amount of coverage of his tax plan started today. They are gonna push him again.

----------


## NickOdell

> Notice Perry slowly moving back up? The absolutely insane amount of coverage of his tax plan started today. They are gonna push him again.


Gingrich too. They are trying to push Cain, Perry, and Gingrich to get them all polling above Ron, which would be pretty bad...

----------


## bluesc

> Gingrich too. They are trying to push Cain, Perry, and Gingrich to get them all polling above Ron, which would be pretty bad...


Gingrich is above Ron. Perry is below him, which makes me doubt he can come back up again. We'll see.

----------


## NickOdell

> Gingrich is above Ron. Perry is below him, which makes me doubt he can come back up again. We'll see.


True. Ugh it is scary how much control the media has. Seriously.

----------


## Thurifer

Lots of new likes today!

----------


## JustinL

I created this post: ( http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...es-data-graphs ) before I knew of this thread.

That site doesn't catch numbers every day for everyone it seems, but it gets facebook likes automatically and has a graph.

Additionally I put in a couple values for 'talking about' which is interesting. Perhaps a value you'd like to start tracking here along with the rest?

----------


## JustinL

Graph of Facebook like trends in two forms:




Flat sections represent a couple spots where I didn't have the data so I just averaged the days (creating a flat line). I looked at the numbers you gathered but they're taken during a different time of day from all the ones I used so they didn't line up very well. Perhaps later I'll go back and use all your numbers instead.

Also these are the graphs I made from randomly collecting numbers for the previous BTO event and the new Veterans event..

BlackThisOut:




Veteran's Day:

----------


## ericams2786

███ ████: 9/14/11 - 508,885 
9/15/11 - 509,922   (+1037)9/16/11 - 511,016 (+1094)9/17/11 - 512,148 (+1132)9/18/11 - 513,375 (+1227)9/19/11 - 514,525 (+1150)9/20/11 - 515,670 (+1145)9/21/11 - 516,654 (+984)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 517,570 (+916)Post-debate: 518,302 (+732)9/23/11 - 519,876 (+1574)9/24/11 - 520,992 (+1116)9/25/11 - 521,917 (+925)9/26/11 - 522,916 (+999)- Ironic
9/27/11 - 524,698 (+1782)9/28/11 - 525,984 (+1286)9/29/11 - 527,059 (+1075)9/30/11 - 528,122 (+1063)10/1/11 - 528,900 (+778)10/2/11 - 529,551 (+ 651)10/3/11 - 530,377 (+826)10/4/11 - 531,314 (+937)10/5/11 - 532,312 (+998)10/6/11 - 533,549 (+1237)10/7/11 - 534,708 (+1159)10/8/11 - 535,584 (+876)10/9/11 - 536,858 (+1274)10/10/11 - 538,070 (+1212)10/11/11 - 539,479 (+1409)10/12/11 - 541,279 (+1800)10/13/11 - 542,843 (+1564)10/14/11 - 544,122 (+1279)10/17/11 - 547,465 (+3343)10/18/11 - 549,319 (+1854)10/19/11 - 554,185 (+4866)10/20/11 - 556,730 (+2545)10/21/11 - 558,054 (+1324)10/22/11 - 559,203 (+1149)10/23/11 - 560,451 (+1248)10/24/11 - 562,001 (+1550)10/25/11 - 563,353 (+1352)10/26/11 - 564,572 (+1219)10/27/11 - 565,696 (+1124)




Rick Perry: 9/14/11 - 159,205  
9/15/11 - 159891  (+686)9/16/11 - 160,601 (+710)9/17/11 - 161,091 (+490)9/18/11 - 161,419 (+328)9/19/11 - 161,829 (+410)9/20/11 - 162,409 (+580)9/21/11 - 163,178 (+769)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 164,079 (+901)Post-debate: 164,522 (+443)9/23/11 - 165,061 (+539)9/24/11 - 165,437 - (+376)9/25/11 - 165,549 (+112)9/26/11 - 165,487 (-62)9/27/11 - 165,666 (+179)9/28/11 - 165,793 (+127)9/29/11 - 166,018 (+225)9/30/11 - 165,996 (-22)10/1/11 - 166,110 (+114)10/2/11 - 166,195 (+85)10/3/11 - 166,250 (+55)10/4/11 - 166,288 (+38)10/5/11 - 166,341 (+53)10/6/11 - 166,509 (+168)10/7/11 - 166,632 (+123)10/8/11 - 166,761 (+129)10/9/11 - 166,929 (+168)10/10/11 - 167,014 (+84)10/11/11 - 167,091 (+77)10/12/11 - 167,041 (-50)10/13/11 - 167,089 (+48)10/14/11 - 167,182 (+93)10/17/11 - 167,425 (+243)10/18/11 - 167,499 (+74)10/19/11 - 167,587 (+88)10/20/11 - 167,786 (+199)10/21/11 - 167,949 (+163)10/22/11 - 168,002 (+53)10/23/11 - 168,128 (+126)10/24/11 - 168,256 (+128)10/25/11 - 168,512 (+256)10/26/11 - 168,803 (+291)10/27/11 - 168,925 (+122)


Bachmann: 9/15/11 - 462,330
9/16/11 - 462261 (-69)9/17/11 - 462,174 (-87)9/18/11 - 462,199 (+25)9/19/11 - 462,253 (+54)9/20/11 - 462,156 (-97)9/21/11 - 462,112 (-44)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 461,928 (-184)Post-debate: 461,844 (-84)9/23/11 - 461,774 (-70)9/24/11 - 461,791 (+17)9/25/11 - 461,803 (+12)9/26/11 - 461,636 (-167)9/27/11 - 461,423 (-213)9/28/11 - 461,341 (-82)9/29/11 - 461,302 (-39)9/30/11 - 461,125 (-177)10/1/11 - 461,076 (-49)10/2/11 - 461,039 (-37)10/3/11 - 460,969 (-70)10/4/11 - 460,793 (-176)10/5/11 - 460,788 (-5)10/6/11 - 460,689 (-99)10/7/11 - 460,610 (-79)10/8/11 - 460,623 (+13)10/9/11 - 460,591 (-32)10/10/11 - 460,569 (-22)10/11/11 - 460,454 (-115)10/12/11 - 460,304 (-150)10/13/11 - 460,219 (-85)10/14/11 - 460,257 (+38)10/17/11 - 460,063 (-194)10/18/11 - 460,027 (-36)10/19/11 - 459,972 (-55)10/20/11 - 459,932 (-40)10/21/11 - 459,862 (-70)10/22/11 - 459,895 (+33)10/23/11 - 459,935 (+40)10/24/11 - 459,936 (+1)10/25/11 - 459,864 (-72)10/26/11 - 459,851 (-13)10/27/11 - 459,812 (-39)


Romney: 9/15/11 - 1,110,462
9/16/11 - 1,111,426 (+964)9/17/11 - 1,112,476 (+1050)9/18/11 - 1,113,497 (+1021)9/19/11 - 1,114,755 (+1258)9/20/11 - 1,115,570 (+815)9/21/11 - 1,116,471 (+901)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 1,117,327 (+856)Post-debate: 1,117,918 (+591)9/23/11 - 1,119,080 (+1162)9/24/11 - 1,120,020 (+940)9/25/11 - 1,121,033 (+1013)9/26/11 - 1,121,774 (+741)9/27/11 - 1,122,440 (+666)9/28/11 - 1,122,984 (+544)9/29/11 - 1,123,022 (+38)9/30/11 - 1,123,205 (+183)10/1/11 - 1,123,776 (+571)10/2/11 - 1,124,548 (+772)10/3/11 - 1,125,106 (+558)10/4/11 - 1,125,583 (+477)10/5/11 - 1,126,184 (+601)10/6/11 - 1,126,617 (+433)10/7/11 - 1,127,058 (+441)10/8/11 - 1,127,554 (+496)10/9/11 - 1,128,153 (+599)10/10/11 - 1,128,681 (+528)10/11/11 - 1,129,422 (+741)10/12/11 - 1,130,585 (+1163)10/13/11 - 1,131,443 (+858)10/14/11 - 1,132,023 (+580)10/17/11 - 1,134,151 (+2128)10/18/11 - 1,135,668 (+1517)10/19/11 - 1,138,491 (+2823)10/20/11 - 1,139,636 (+1145)10/21/11 - 1,140,805 (+1169)10/22/11 - 1,142,949 (+2144)10/23/11 - 1,144,529 (+1580)10/24/11 - 1,146,272 (+1743)10/25/11 - 1,147,983 (+1711)10/26/11 - 1,149,816 (+1833)10/27/11 - 1,151,589 (+1773)




Cain : 9/26/11 - 195,599 (about +6000 from yesterday)
9/27/11 - 201,072 (+5473)9/28/11 - 206,557 (+5485)9/29/11 - 211,578 (+5021)9/30/11 - 215,290 (+3712)10/1/11 - 217,411 (+2121)10/2/11 - 219,606 (+2195)10/3/11 - 222,383 (+2777)10/4/11 - 226,547 (+4164)10/5/11 - 231,215 (+4668)10/6/11 - 236,290 (+5075)10/7/11 - 240,993 (+4703)10/8/11 - 243,849 (+2856)10/9/11 - 246,991 (+3142)10/10/11 - 250,438 (+3447)10/11/11 - 257,243 (+6805)10/12/11 - 263,679 (+6436)10/13/11 - 269,411 (+5732)10/14/11 - 274,067 (+4656)10/17/11 - 281,959 (+7892)10/18/11 - 285,779 (+3820)10/19/11 - 291,062 (+5283)10/20/11 - 294,323 (+3261)10/21/11 - 296,207 (+1884)10/22/11 - 297,485 (+1278)10/23/11 - 298,450 (+965)10/24/11 - 299,618 (+1168)10/25/11 - 301,093 (+1475)10/26/11 - 302,787 (+1694)10/27/11 - 304,607 (+1820)



Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 156,703 (about +300 from yesterday)
10/26/11 - 156,992 (+289)10/27/11 - 157,243 (+251)

Total difference with: 

Perry: +396,771
Bachmann: +106,157
Romney: -585,893
Cain: +261,362
Gingrich: 408,726

----------


## bluesc

Keep watching Perry, that sneaky bastard. +rep

----------


## sailingaway

You have to be careful with Gingrich. He bought his twitter followers, remember?  So if he starts to spike, it might or might not mean anything.

----------


## JustinL

I plugged in all your numbers and used data from the other site to fill in the gaps (and for Santorum):



I'll see if I can get the time/date to display better before I post the next time.


Edit: Herman Cain got a real surge lately from that ad on Google Trends by the way:
http://trends.google.com/trends?q=ro...2011-10&sort=0

----------


## ericams2786

███ ████: 9/14/11 - 508,885 
9/15/11 - 509,922   (+1037)9/16/11 - 511,016 (+1094)9/17/11 - 512,148 (+1132)9/18/11 - 513,375 (+1227)9/19/11 - 514,525 (+1150)9/20/11 - 515,670 (+1145)9/21/11 - 516,654 (+984)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 517,570 (+916)Post-debate: 518,302 (+732)9/23/11 - 519,876 (+1574)9/24/11 - 520,992 (+1116)9/25/11 - 521,917 (+925)9/26/11 - 522,916 (+999)- Ironic
9/27/11 - 524,698 (+1782)9/28/11 - 525,984 (+1286)9/29/11 - 527,059 (+1075)9/30/11 - 528,122 (+1063)10/1/11 - 528,900 (+778)10/2/11 - 529,551 (+ 651)10/3/11 - 530,377 (+826)10/4/11 - 531,314 (+937)10/5/11 - 532,312 (+998)10/6/11 - 533,549 (+1237)10/7/11 - 534,708 (+1159)10/8/11 - 535,584 (+876)10/9/11 - 536,858 (+1274)10/10/11 - 538,070 (+1212)10/11/11 - 539,479 (+1409)10/12/11 - 541,279 (+1800)10/13/11 - 542,843 (+1564)10/14/11 - 544,122 (+1279)10/17/11 - 547,465 (+3343)10/18/11 - 549,319 (+1854)10/19/11 - 554,185 (+4866)10/20/11 - 556,730 (+2545)10/21/11 - 558,054 (+1324)10/22/11 - 559,203 (+1149)10/23/11 - 560,451 (+1248)10/24/11 - 562,001 (+1550)10/25/11 - 563,353 (+1352)10/26/11 - 564,572 (+1219)10/27/11 - 565,696 (+1124)




Rick Perry: 9/14/11 - 159,205  
9/15/11 - 159891  (+686)9/16/11 - 160,601 (+710)9/17/11 - 161,091 (+490)9/18/11 - 161,419 (+328)9/19/11 - 161,829 (+410)9/20/11 - 162,409 (+580)9/21/11 - 163,178 (+769)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 164,079 (+901)Post-debate: 164,522 (+443)9/23/11 - 165,061 (+539)9/24/11 - 165,437 - (+376)9/25/11 - 165,549 (+112)9/26/11 - 165,487 (-62)9/27/11 - 165,666 (+179)9/28/11 - 165,793 (+127)9/29/11 - 166,018 (+225)9/30/11 - 165,996 (-22)10/1/11 - 166,110 (+114)10/2/11 - 166,195 (+85)10/3/11 - 166,250 (+55)10/4/11 - 166,288 (+38)10/5/11 - 166,341 (+53)10/6/11 - 166,509 (+168)10/7/11 - 166,632 (+123)10/8/11 - 166,761 (+129)10/9/11 - 166,929 (+168)10/10/11 - 167,014 (+84)10/11/11 - 167,091 (+77)10/12/11 - 167,041 (-50)10/13/11 - 167,089 (+48)10/14/11 - 167,182 (+93)10/17/11 - 167,425 (+243)10/18/11 - 167,499 (+74)10/19/11 - 167,587 (+88)10/20/11 - 167,786 (+199)10/21/11 - 167,949 (+163)10/22/11 - 168,002 (+53)10/23/11 - 168,128 (+126)10/24/11 - 168,256 (+128)10/25/11 - 168,512 (+256)10/26/11 - 168,803 (+291)10/27/11 - 168,925 (+122)


Bachmann: 9/15/11 - 462,330
9/16/11 - 462261 (-69)9/17/11 - 462,174 (-87)9/18/11 - 462,199 (+25)9/19/11 - 462,253 (+54)9/20/11 - 462,156 (-97)9/21/11 - 462,112 (-44)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 461,928 (-184)Post-debate: 461,844 (-84)9/23/11 - 461,774 (-70)9/24/11 - 461,791 (+17)9/25/11 - 461,803 (+12)9/26/11 - 461,636 (-167)9/27/11 - 461,423 (-213)9/28/11 - 461,341 (-82)9/29/11 - 461,302 (-39)9/30/11 - 461,125 (-177)10/1/11 - 461,076 (-49)10/2/11 - 461,039 (-37)10/3/11 - 460,969 (-70)10/4/11 - 460,793 (-176)10/5/11 - 460,788 (-5)10/6/11 - 460,689 (-99)10/7/11 - 460,610 (-79)10/8/11 - 460,623 (+13)10/9/11 - 460,591 (-32)10/10/11 - 460,569 (-22)10/11/11 - 460,454 (-115)10/12/11 - 460,304 (-150)10/13/11 - 460,219 (-85)10/14/11 - 460,257 (+38)10/17/11 - 460,063 (-194)10/18/11 - 460,027 (-36)10/19/11 - 459,972 (-55)10/20/11 - 459,932 (-40)10/21/11 - 459,862 (-70)10/22/11 - 459,895 (+33)10/23/11 - 459,935 (+40)10/24/11 - 459,936 (+1)10/25/11 - 459,864 (-72)10/26/11 - 459,851 (-13)10/27/11 - 459,812 (-39)


Romney: 9/15/11 - 1,110,462
9/16/11 - 1,111,426 (+964)9/17/11 - 1,112,476 (+1050)9/18/11 - 1,113,497 (+1021)9/19/11 - 1,114,755 (+1258)9/20/11 - 1,115,570 (+815)9/21/11 - 1,116,471 (+901)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 1,117,327 (+856)Post-debate: 1,117,918 (+591)9/23/11 - 1,119,080 (+1162)9/24/11 - 1,120,020 (+940)9/25/11 - 1,121,033 (+1013)9/26/11 - 1,121,774 (+741)9/27/11 - 1,122,440 (+666)9/28/11 - 1,122,984 (+544)9/29/11 - 1,123,022 (+38)9/30/11 - 1,123,205 (+183)10/1/11 - 1,123,776 (+571)10/2/11 - 1,124,548 (+772)10/3/11 - 1,125,106 (+558)10/4/11 - 1,125,583 (+477)10/5/11 - 1,126,184 (+601)10/6/11 - 1,126,617 (+433)10/7/11 - 1,127,058 (+441)10/8/11 - 1,127,554 (+496)10/9/11 - 1,128,153 (+599)10/10/11 - 1,128,681 (+528)10/11/11 - 1,129,422 (+741)10/12/11 - 1,130,585 (+1163)10/13/11 - 1,131,443 (+858)10/14/11 - 1,132,023 (+580)10/17/11 - 1,134,151 (+2128)10/18/11 - 1,135,668 (+1517)10/19/11 - 1,138,491 (+2823)10/20/11 - 1,139,636 (+1145)10/21/11 - 1,140,805 (+1169)10/22/11 - 1,142,949 (+2144)10/23/11 - 1,144,529 (+1580)10/24/11 - 1,146,272 (+1743)10/25/11 - 1,147,983 (+1711)10/26/11 - 1,149,816 (+1833)10/27/11 - 1,151,589 (+1773)




Cain : 9/26/11 - 195,599 (about +6000 from yesterday)
9/27/11 - 201,072 (+5473)9/28/11 - 206,557 (+5485)9/29/11 - 211,578 (+5021)9/30/11 - 215,290 (+3712)10/1/11 - 217,411 (+2121)10/2/11 - 219,606 (+2195)10/3/11 - 222,383 (+2777)10/4/11 - 226,547 (+4164)10/5/11 - 231,215 (+4668)10/6/11 - 236,290 (+5075)10/7/11 - 240,993 (+4703)10/8/11 - 243,849 (+2856)10/9/11 - 246,991 (+3142)10/10/11 - 250,438 (+3447)10/11/11 - 257,243 (+6805)10/12/11 - 263,679 (+6436)10/13/11 - 269,411 (+5732)10/14/11 - 274,067 (+4656)10/17/11 - 281,959 (+7892)10/18/11 - 285,779 (+3820)10/19/11 - 291,062 (+5283)10/20/11 - 294,323 (+3261)10/21/11 - 296,207 (+1884)10/22/11 - 297,485 (+1278)10/23/11 - 298,450 (+965)10/24/11 - 299,618 (+1168)10/25/11 - 301,093 (+1475)10/26/11 - 302,787 (+1694)10/27/11 - 304,607 (+1820)



Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 156,703 (about +300 from yesterday)
10/26/11 - 156,992 (+289)10/27/11 - 157,243 (+251)

Total difference with: 

Perry: +396,771
Bachmann: +106,157
Romney: -585,893
Cain: +261,362
Gingrich: 408,726

----------


## TexMac

Cain is definitely slowing down.

----------


## ericams2786

███ ████: 9/14/11 - 508,885 
9/15/11 - 509,922   (+1037)9/16/11 - 511,016 (+1094)9/17/11 - 512,148 (+1132)9/18/11 - 513,375 (+1227)9/19/11 - 514,525 (+1150)9/20/11 - 515,670 (+1145)9/21/11 - 516,654 (+984)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 517,570 (+916)Post-debate: 518,302 (+732)9/23/11 - 519,876 (+1574)9/24/11 - 520,992 (+1116)9/25/11 - 521,917 (+925)9/26/11 - 522,916 (+999)- Ironic
9/27/11 - 524,698 (+1782)9/28/11 - 525,984 (+1286)9/29/11 - 527,059 (+1075)9/30/11 - 528,122 (+1063)10/1/11 - 528,900 (+778)10/2/11 - 529,551 (+ 651)10/3/11 - 530,377 (+826)10/4/11 - 531,314 (+937)10/5/11 - 532,312 (+998)10/6/11 - 533,549 (+1237)10/7/11 - 534,708 (+1159)10/8/11 - 535,584 (+876)10/9/11 - 536,858 (+1274)10/10/11 - 538,070 (+1212)10/11/11 - 539,479 (+1409)10/12/11 - 541,279 (+1800)10/13/11 - 542,843 (+1564)10/14/11 - 544,122 (+1279)10/17/11 - 547,465 (+3343)10/18/11 - 549,319 (+1854)10/19/11 - 554,185 (+4866)10/20/11 - 556,730 (+2545)10/21/11 - 558,054 (+1324)10/22/11 - 559,203 (+1149)10/23/11 - 560,451 (+1248)10/24/11 - 562,001 (+1550)10/25/11 - 563,353 (+1352)10/26/11 - 564,572 (+1219)10/27/11 - 565,696 (+1124)10/28/11 - 566,570 (+874)




Rick Perry: 9/14/11 - 159,205  
9/15/11 - 159891  (+686)9/16/11 - 160,601 (+710)9/17/11 - 161,091 (+490)9/18/11 - 161,419 (+328)9/19/11 - 161,829 (+410)9/20/11 - 162,409 (+580)9/21/11 - 163,178 (+769)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 164,079 (+901)Post-debate: 164,522 (+443)9/23/11 - 165,061 (+539)9/24/11 - 165,437 - (+376)9/25/11 - 165,549 (+112)9/26/11 - 165,487 (-62)9/27/11 - 165,666 (+179)9/28/11 - 165,793 (+127)9/29/11 - 166,018 (+225)9/30/11 - 165,996 (-22)10/1/11 - 166,110 (+114)10/2/11 - 166,195 (+85)10/3/11 - 166,250 (+55)10/4/11 - 166,288 (+38)10/5/11 - 166,341 (+53)10/6/11 - 166,509 (+168)10/7/11 - 166,632 (+123)10/8/11 - 166,761 (+129)10/9/11 - 166,929 (+168)10/10/11 - 167,014 (+84)10/11/11 - 167,091 (+77)10/12/11 - 167,041 (-50)10/13/11 - 167,089 (+48)10/14/11 - 167,182 (+93)10/17/11 - 167,425 (+243)10/18/11 - 167,499 (+74)10/19/11 - 167,587 (+88)10/20/11 - 167,786 (+199)10/21/11 - 167,949 (+163)10/22/11 - 168,002 (+53)10/23/11 - 168,128 (+126)10/24/11 - 168,256 (+128)10/25/11 - 168,512 (+256)10/26/11 - 168,803 (+291)10/27/11 - 168,925 (+122)10/28/11 - 168,952 (+27)


Bachmann: 9/15/11 - 462,330
9/16/11 - 462261 (-69)9/17/11 - 462,174 (-87)9/18/11 - 462,199 (+25)9/19/11 - 462,253 (+54)9/20/11 - 462,156 (-97)9/21/11 - 462,112 (-44)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 461,928 (-184)Post-debate: 461,844 (-84)9/23/11 - 461,774 (-70)9/24/11 - 461,791 (+17)9/25/11 - 461,803 (+12)9/26/11 - 461,636 (-167)9/27/11 - 461,423 (-213)9/28/11 - 461,341 (-82)9/29/11 - 461,302 (-39)9/30/11 - 461,125 (-177)10/1/11 - 461,076 (-49)10/2/11 - 461,039 (-37)10/3/11 - 460,969 (-70)10/4/11 - 460,793 (-176)10/5/11 - 460,788 (-5)10/6/11 - 460,689 (-99)10/7/11 - 460,610 (-79)10/8/11 - 460,623 (+13)10/9/11 - 460,591 (-32)10/10/11 - 460,569 (-22)10/11/11 - 460,454 (-115)10/12/11 - 460,304 (-150)10/13/11 - 460,219 (-85)10/14/11 - 460,257 (+38)10/17/11 - 460,063 (-194)10/18/11 - 460,027 (-36)10/19/11 - 459,972 (-55)10/20/11 - 459,932 (-40)10/21/11 - 459,862 (-70)10/22/11 - 459,895 (+33)10/23/11 - 459,935 (+40)10/24/11 - 459,936 (+1)10/25/11 - 459,864 (-72)10/26/11 - 459,851 (-13)10/27/11 - 459,812 (-39)10/28/11 - 459,727 (-85)


Romney: 9/15/11 - 1,110,462
9/16/11 - 1,111,426 (+964)9/17/11 - 1,112,476 (+1050)9/18/11 - 1,113,497 (+1021)9/19/11 - 1,114,755 (+1258)9/20/11 - 1,115,570 (+815)9/21/11 - 1,116,471 (+901)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 1,117,327 (+856)Post-debate: 1,117,918 (+591)9/23/11 - 1,119,080 (+1162)9/24/11 - 1,120,020 (+940)9/25/11 - 1,121,033 (+1013)9/26/11 - 1,121,774 (+741)9/27/11 - 1,122,440 (+666)9/28/11 - 1,122,984 (+544)9/29/11 - 1,123,022 (+38)9/30/11 - 1,123,205 (+183)10/1/11 - 1,123,776 (+571)10/2/11 - 1,124,548 (+772)10/3/11 - 1,125,106 (+558)10/4/11 - 1,125,583 (+477)10/5/11 - 1,126,184 (+601)10/6/11 - 1,126,617 (+433)10/7/11 - 1,127,058 (+441)10/8/11 - 1,127,554 (+496)10/9/11 - 1,128,153 (+599)10/10/11 - 1,128,681 (+528)10/11/11 - 1,129,422 (+741)10/12/11 - 1,130,585 (+1163)10/13/11 - 1,131,443 (+858)10/14/11 - 1,132,023 (+580)10/17/11 - 1,134,151 (+2128)10/18/11 - 1,135,668 (+1517)10/19/11 - 1,138,491 (+2823)10/20/11 - 1,139,636 (+1145)10/21/11 - 1,140,805 (+1169)10/22/11 - 1,142,949 (+2144)10/23/11 - 1,144,529 (+1580)10/24/11 - 1,146,272 (+1743)10/25/11 - 1,147,983 (+1711)10/26/11 - 1,149,816 (+1833)10/27/11 - 1,151,589 (+1773)10/28/11 - 1,152,970 (+1262)




Cain : 9/26/11 - 195,599 (about +6000 from yesterday)
9/27/11 - 201,072 (+5473)9/28/11 - 206,557 (+5485)9/29/11 - 211,578 (+5021)9/30/11 - 215,290 (+3712)10/1/11 - 217,411 (+2121)10/2/11 - 219,606 (+2195)10/3/11 - 222,383 (+2777)10/4/11 - 226,547 (+4164)10/5/11 - 231,215 (+4668)10/6/11 - 236,290 (+5075)10/7/11 - 240,993 (+4703)10/8/11 - 243,849 (+2856)10/9/11 - 246,991 (+3142)10/10/11 - 250,438 (+3447)10/11/11 - 257,243 (+6805)10/12/11 - 263,679 (+6436)10/13/11 - 269,411 (+5732)10/14/11 - 274,067 (+4656)10/17/11 - 281,959 (+7892)10/18/11 - 285,779 (+3820)10/19/11 - 291,062 (+5283)10/20/11 - 294,323 (+3261)10/21/11 - 296,207 (+1884)10/22/11 - 297,485 (+1278)10/23/11 - 298,450 (+965)10/24/11 - 299,618 (+1168)10/25/11 - 301,093 (+1475)10/26/11 - 302,787 (+1694)10/27/11 - 304,607 (+1820)10/28/11 - 305,869 (+1262)



Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 156,703 (about +300 from yesterday)
10/26/11 - 156,992 (+289)10/27/11 - 157,243 (+251)10/28/11 - 157,462 (+219)

Total difference with: 

Perry: +397,618
Bachmann: +106,843
Romney: -586,400
Cain: +260,701
Gingrich: 409,108

----------


## VictorB

Glad to see Cain down to "normal" levels.  Looks like his media bump is over.  Looks like the 28th was a down day for everyone.

----------


## eleganz

Cain is losing steam now that his flip flopping and failed 999 policy are apparent.

Establishment voters suck...

----------


## sailingaway

But Ron is down today, too

----------


## Thurifer

It's Friday. The weekends slow down, and then it picks up again during the week. Just like the news...

----------


## AlexG

Wow, everyone is down today in a big way... interesting

----------


## ericams2786

███ ████: 9/14/11 - 508,885 
9/15/11 - 509,922   (+1037)9/16/11 - 511,016 (+1094)9/17/11 - 512,148 (+1132)9/18/11 - 513,375 (+1227)9/19/11 - 514,525 (+1150)9/20/11 - 515,670 (+1145)9/21/11 - 516,654 (+984)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 517,570 (+916)Post-debate: 518,302 (+732)9/23/11 - 519,876 (+1574)9/24/11 - 520,992 (+1116)9/25/11 - 521,917 (+925)9/26/11 - 522,916 (+999)- Ironic
9/27/11 - 524,698 (+1782)9/28/11 - 525,984 (+1286)9/29/11 - 527,059 (+1075)9/30/11 - 528,122 (+1063)10/1/11 - 528,900 (+778)10/2/11 - 529,551 (+ 651)10/3/11 - 530,377 (+826)10/4/11 - 531,314 (+937)10/5/11 - 532,312 (+998)10/6/11 - 533,549 (+1237)10/7/11 - 534,708 (+1159)10/8/11 - 535,584 (+876)10/9/11 - 536,858 (+1274)10/10/11 - 538,070 (+1212)10/11/11 - 539,479 (+1409)10/12/11 - 541,279 (+1800)10/13/11 - 542,843 (+1564)10/14/11 - 544,122 (+1279)10/17/11 - 547,465 (+3343)10/18/11 - 549,319 (+1854)10/19/11 - 554,185 (+4866)10/20/11 - 556,730 (+2545)10/21/11 - 558,054 (+1324)10/22/11 - 559,203 (+1149)10/23/11 - 560,451 (+1248)10/24/11 - 562,001 (+1550)10/25/11 - 563,353 (+1352)10/26/11 - 564,572 (+1219)10/27/11 - 565,696 (+1124)10/28/11 - 566,570 (+874)10/29/11 - 567,205 (+635)




Rick Perry: 9/14/11 - 159,205  
9/15/11 - 159891  (+686)9/16/11 - 160,601 (+710)9/17/11 - 161,091 (+490)9/18/11 - 161,419 (+328)9/19/11 - 161,829 (+410)9/20/11 - 162,409 (+580)9/21/11 - 163,178 (+769)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 164,079 (+901)Post-debate: 164,522 (+443)9/23/11 - 165,061 (+539)9/24/11 - 165,437 - (+376)9/25/11 - 165,549 (+112)9/26/11 - 165,487 (-62)9/27/11 - 165,666 (+179)9/28/11 - 165,793 (+127)9/29/11 - 166,018 (+225)9/30/11 - 165,996 (-22)10/1/11 - 166,110 (+114)10/2/11 - 166,195 (+85)10/3/11 - 166,250 (+55)10/4/11 - 166,288 (+38)10/5/11 - 166,341 (+53)10/6/11 - 166,509 (+168)10/7/11 - 166,632 (+123)10/8/11 - 166,761 (+129)10/9/11 - 166,929 (+168)10/10/11 - 167,014 (+84)10/11/11 - 167,091 (+77)10/12/11 - 167,041 (-50)10/13/11 - 167,089 (+48)10/14/11 - 167,182 (+93)10/17/11 - 167,425 (+243)10/18/11 - 167,499 (+74)10/19/11 - 167,587 (+88)10/20/11 - 167,786 (+199)10/21/11 - 167,949 (+163)10/22/11 - 168,002 (+53)10/23/11 - 168,128 (+126)10/24/11 - 168,256 (+128)10/25/11 - 168,512 (+256)10/26/11 - 168,803 (+291)10/27/11 - 168,925 (+122)10/28/11 - 168,952 (+27)10/29/11 - 169,061 (+109)


Bachmann: 9/15/11 - 462,330
9/16/11 - 462261 (-69)9/17/11 - 462,174 (-87)9/18/11 - 462,199 (+25)9/19/11 - 462,253 (+54)9/20/11 - 462,156 (-97)9/21/11 - 462,112 (-44)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 461,928 (-184)Post-debate: 461,844 (-84)9/23/11 - 461,774 (-70)9/24/11 - 461,791 (+17)9/25/11 - 461,803 (+12)9/26/11 - 461,636 (-167)9/27/11 - 461,423 (-213)9/28/11 - 461,341 (-82)9/29/11 - 461,302 (-39)9/30/11 - 461,125 (-177)10/1/11 - 461,076 (-49)10/2/11 - 461,039 (-37)10/3/11 - 460,969 (-70)10/4/11 - 460,793 (-176)10/5/11 - 460,788 (-5)10/6/11 - 460,689 (-99)10/7/11 - 460,610 (-79)10/8/11 - 460,623 (+13)10/9/11 - 460,591 (-32)10/10/11 - 460,569 (-22)10/11/11 - 460,454 (-115)10/12/11 - 460,304 (-150)10/13/11 - 460,219 (-85)10/14/11 - 460,257 (+38)10/17/11 - 460,063 (-194)10/18/11 - 460,027 (-36)10/19/11 - 459,972 (-55)10/20/11 - 459,932 (-40)10/21/11 - 459,862 (-70)10/22/11 - 459,895 (+33)10/23/11 - 459,935 (+40)10/24/11 - 459,936 (+1)10/25/11 - 459,864 (-72)10/26/11 - 459,851 (-13)10/27/11 - 459,812 (-39)10/28/11 - 459,727 (-85)10/29/11 - 459,664 (-63)


Romney: 9/15/11 - 1,110,462
9/16/11 - 1,111,426 (+964)9/17/11 - 1,112,476 (+1050)9/18/11 - 1,113,497 (+1021)9/19/11 - 1,114,755 (+1258)9/20/11 - 1,115,570 (+815)9/21/11 - 1,116,471 (+901)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 1,117,327 (+856)Post-debate: 1,117,918 (+591)9/23/11 - 1,119,080 (+1162)9/24/11 - 1,120,020 (+940)9/25/11 - 1,121,033 (+1013)9/26/11 - 1,121,774 (+741)9/27/11 - 1,122,440 (+666)9/28/11 - 1,122,984 (+544)9/29/11 - 1,123,022 (+38)9/30/11 - 1,123,205 (+183)10/1/11 - 1,123,776 (+571)10/2/11 - 1,124,548 (+772)10/3/11 - 1,125,106 (+558)10/4/11 - 1,125,583 (+477)10/5/11 - 1,126,184 (+601)10/6/11 - 1,126,617 (+433)10/7/11 - 1,127,058 (+441)10/8/11 - 1,127,554 (+496)10/9/11 - 1,128,153 (+599)10/10/11 - 1,128,681 (+528)10/11/11 - 1,129,422 (+741)10/12/11 - 1,130,585 (+1163)10/13/11 - 1,131,443 (+858)10/14/11 - 1,132,023 (+580)10/17/11 - 1,134,151 (+2128)10/18/11 - 1,135,668 (+1517)10/19/11 - 1,138,491 (+2823)10/20/11 - 1,139,636 (+1145)10/21/11 - 1,140,805 (+1169)10/22/11 - 1,142,949 (+2144)10/23/11 - 1,144,529 (+1580)10/24/11 - 1,146,272 (+1743)10/25/11 - 1,147,983 (+1711)10/26/11 - 1,149,816 (+1833)10/27/11 - 1,151,589 (+1773)10/28/11 - 1,152,970 (+1262)10/29/11 - 1,154,189 (+1219)




Cain : 9/26/11 - 195,599 (about +6000 from yesterday)
9/27/11 - 201,072 (+5473)9/28/11 - 206,557 (+5485)9/29/11 - 211,578 (+5021)9/30/11 - 215,290 (+3712)10/1/11 - 217,411 (+2121)10/2/11 - 219,606 (+2195)10/3/11 - 222,383 (+2777)10/4/11 - 226,547 (+4164)10/5/11 - 231,215 (+4668)10/6/11 - 236,290 (+5075)10/7/11 - 240,993 (+4703)10/8/11 - 243,849 (+2856)10/9/11 - 246,991 (+3142)10/10/11 - 250,438 (+3447)10/11/11 - 257,243 (+6805)10/12/11 - 263,679 (+6436)10/13/11 - 269,411 (+5732)10/14/11 - 274,067 (+4656)10/17/11 - 281,959 (+7892)10/18/11 - 285,779 (+3820)10/19/11 - 291,062 (+5283)10/20/11 - 294,323 (+3261)10/21/11 - 296,207 (+1884)10/22/11 - 297,485 (+1278)10/23/11 - 298,450 (+965)10/24/11 - 299,618 (+1168)10/25/11 - 301,093 (+1475)10/26/11 - 302,787 (+1694)10/27/11 - 304,607 (+1820)10/28/11 - 305,869 (+1262)10/29/11 - 307,025 (+1156)



Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 156,703 (about +300 from yesterday)
10/26/11 - 156,992 (+289)10/27/11 - 157,243 (+251)10/28/11 - 157,462 (+219)10/29/11 - 157,637 (+175)

Total difference with: 

Perry: +398,144
Bachmann: +107,541
Romney: -586,984
Cain: +260,180
Gingrich: 409,568

----------


## Thurifer

Wow slow day today.

----------


## ericams2786

███ ████: 9/14/11 - 508,885 
9/15/11 - 509,922   (+1037)9/16/11 - 511,016 (+1094)9/17/11 - 512,148 (+1132)9/18/11 - 513,375 (+1227)9/19/11 - 514,525 (+1150)9/20/11 - 515,670 (+1145)9/21/11 - 516,654 (+984)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 517,570 (+916)Post-debate: 518,302 (+732)9/23/11 - 519,876 (+1574)9/24/11 - 520,992 (+1116)9/25/11 - 521,917 (+925)9/26/11 - 522,916 (+999)- Ironic
9/27/11 - 524,698 (+1782)9/28/11 - 525,984 (+1286)9/29/11 - 527,059 (+1075)9/30/11 - 528,122 (+1063)10/1/11 - 528,900 (+778)10/2/11 - 529,551 (+ 651)10/3/11 - 530,377 (+826)10/4/11 - 531,314 (+937)10/5/11 - 532,312 (+998)10/6/11 - 533,549 (+1237)10/7/11 - 534,708 (+1159)10/8/11 - 535,584 (+876)10/9/11 - 536,858 (+1274)10/10/11 - 538,070 (+1212)10/11/11 - 539,479 (+1409)10/12/11 - 541,279 (+1800)10/13/11 - 542,843 (+1564)10/14/11 - 544,122 (+1279)10/17/11 - 547,465 (+3343)10/18/11 - 549,319 (+1854)10/19/11 - 554,185 (+4866)10/20/11 - 556,730 (+2545)10/21/11 - 558,054 (+1324)10/22/11 - 559,203 (+1149)10/23/11 - 560,451 (+1248)10/24/11 - 562,001 (+1550)10/25/11 - 563,353 (+1352)10/26/11 - 564,572 (+1219)10/27/11 - 565,696 (+1124)10/28/11 - 566,570 (+874)10/29/11 - 567,205 (+635)10/30/11 - 567,953 (+748)




Rick Perry: 9/14/11 - 159,205  
9/15/11 - 159891  (+686)9/16/11 - 160,601 (+710)9/17/11 - 161,091 (+490)9/18/11 - 161,419 (+328)9/19/11 - 161,829 (+410)9/20/11 - 162,409 (+580)9/21/11 - 163,178 (+769)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 164,079 (+901)Post-debate: 164,522 (+443)9/23/11 - 165,061 (+539)9/24/11 - 165,437 - (+376)9/25/11 - 165,549 (+112)9/26/11 - 165,487 (-62)9/27/11 - 165,666 (+179)9/28/11 - 165,793 (+127)9/29/11 - 166,018 (+225)9/30/11 - 165,996 (-22)10/1/11 - 166,110 (+114)10/2/11 - 166,195 (+85)10/3/11 - 166,250 (+55)10/4/11 - 166,288 (+38)10/5/11 - 166,341 (+53)10/6/11 - 166,509 (+168)10/7/11 - 166,632 (+123)10/8/11 - 166,761 (+129)10/9/11 - 166,929 (+168)10/10/11 - 167,014 (+84)10/11/11 - 167,091 (+77)10/12/11 - 167,041 (-50)10/13/11 - 167,089 (+48)10/14/11 - 167,182 (+93)10/17/11 - 167,425 (+243)10/18/11 - 167,499 (+74)10/19/11 - 167,587 (+88)10/20/11 - 167,786 (+199)10/21/11 - 167,949 (+163)10/22/11 - 168,002 (+53)10/23/11 - 168,128 (+126)10/24/11 - 168,256 (+128)10/25/11 - 168,512 (+256)10/26/11 - 168,803 (+291)10/27/11 - 168,925 (+122)10/28/11 - 168,952 (+27)10/29/11 - 169,061 (+109)10/30/11 - 169,146 (+85)


Bachmann: 9/15/11 - 462,330
9/16/11 - 462261 (-69)9/17/11 - 462,174 (-87)9/18/11 - 462,199 (+25)9/19/11 - 462,253 (+54)9/20/11 - 462,156 (-97)9/21/11 - 462,112 (-44)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 461,928 (-184)Post-debate: 461,844 (-84)9/23/11 - 461,774 (-70)9/24/11 - 461,791 (+17)9/25/11 - 461,803 (+12)9/26/11 - 461,636 (-167)9/27/11 - 461,423 (-213)9/28/11 - 461,341 (-82)9/29/11 - 461,302 (-39)9/30/11 - 461,125 (-177)10/1/11 - 461,076 (-49)10/2/11 - 461,039 (-37)10/3/11 - 460,969 (-70)10/4/11 - 460,793 (-176)10/5/11 - 460,788 (-5)10/6/11 - 460,689 (-99)10/7/11 - 460,610 (-79)10/8/11 - 460,623 (+13)10/9/11 - 460,591 (-32)10/10/11 - 460,569 (-22)10/11/11 - 460,454 (-115)10/12/11 - 460,304 (-150)10/13/11 - 460,219 (-85)10/14/11 - 460,257 (+38)10/17/11 - 460,063 (-194)10/18/11 - 460,027 (-36)10/19/11 - 459,972 (-55)10/20/11 - 459,932 (-40)10/21/11 - 459,862 (-70)10/22/11 - 459,895 (+33)10/23/11 - 459,935 (+40)10/24/11 - 459,936 (+1)10/25/11 - 459,864 (-72)10/26/11 - 459,851 (-13)10/27/11 - 459,812 (-39)10/28/11 - 459,727 (-85)10/29/11 - 459,664 (-63)10/30/11 - 459,621 (-43)


Romney: 9/15/11 - 1,110,462
9/16/11 - 1,111,426 (+964)9/17/11 - 1,112,476 (+1050)9/18/11 - 1,113,497 (+1021)9/19/11 - 1,114,755 (+1258)9/20/11 - 1,115,570 (+815)9/21/11 - 1,116,471 (+901)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 1,117,327 (+856)Post-debate: 1,117,918 (+591)9/23/11 - 1,119,080 (+1162)9/24/11 - 1,120,020 (+940)9/25/11 - 1,121,033 (+1013)9/26/11 - 1,121,774 (+741)9/27/11 - 1,122,440 (+666)9/28/11 - 1,122,984 (+544)9/29/11 - 1,123,022 (+38)9/30/11 - 1,123,205 (+183)10/1/11 - 1,123,776 (+571)10/2/11 - 1,124,548 (+772)10/3/11 - 1,125,106 (+558)10/4/11 - 1,125,583 (+477)10/5/11 - 1,126,184 (+601)10/6/11 - 1,126,617 (+433)10/7/11 - 1,127,058 (+441)10/8/11 - 1,127,554 (+496)10/9/11 - 1,128,153 (+599)10/10/11 - 1,128,681 (+528)10/11/11 - 1,129,422 (+741)10/12/11 - 1,130,585 (+1163)10/13/11 - 1,131,443 (+858)10/14/11 - 1,132,023 (+580)10/17/11 - 1,134,151 (+2128)10/18/11 - 1,135,668 (+1517)10/19/11 - 1,138,491 (+2823)10/20/11 - 1,139,636 (+1145)10/21/11 - 1,140,805 (+1169)10/22/11 - 1,142,949 (+2144)10/23/11 - 1,144,529 (+1580)10/24/11 - 1,146,272 (+1743)10/25/11 - 1,147,983 (+1711)10/26/11 - 1,149,816 (+1833)10/27/11 - 1,151,589 (+1773)10/28/11 - 1,152,970 (+1262)10/29/11 - 1,154,189 (+1219)10/30/11 - 1,155,271 (+1082)




Cain : 9/26/11 - 195,599 (about +6000 from yesterday)
9/27/11 - 201,072 (+5473)9/28/11 - 206,557 (+5485)9/29/11 - 211,578 (+5021)9/30/11 - 215,290 (+3712)10/1/11 - 217,411 (+2121)10/2/11 - 219,606 (+2195)10/3/11 - 222,383 (+2777)10/4/11 - 226,547 (+4164)10/5/11 - 231,215 (+4668)10/6/11 - 236,290 (+5075)10/7/11 - 240,993 (+4703)10/8/11 - 243,849 (+2856)10/9/11 - 246,991 (+3142)10/10/11 - 250,438 (+3447)10/11/11 - 257,243 (+6805)10/12/11 - 263,679 (+6436)10/13/11 - 269,411 (+5732)10/14/11 - 274,067 (+4656)10/17/11 - 281,959 (+7892)10/18/11 - 285,779 (+3820)10/19/11 - 291,062 (+5283)10/20/11 - 294,323 (+3261)10/21/11 - 296,207 (+1884)10/22/11 - 297,485 (+1278)10/23/11 - 298,450 (+965)10/24/11 - 299,618 (+1168)10/25/11 - 301,093 (+1475)10/26/11 - 302,787 (+1694)10/27/11 - 304,607 (+1820)10/28/11 - 305,869 (+1262)10/29/11 - 307,025 (+1156)10/30/11 - 308,355 (+1330)



Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 156,703 (about +300 from yesterday)
10/26/11 - 156,992 (+289)10/27/11 - 157,243 (+251)10/28/11 - 157,462 (+219)10/29/11 - 157,637 (+175)10/30/11 - 157,782 (+145)

Total difference with: 

Perry: +398,807
Bachmann: +108,332
Romney: -587,318
Cain: +259,598
Gingrich: 410,171

----------


## Umbro2914

[QUOTE=Thurifer;3700516]Wow slow day today.[/QUOTE
halloween weekend

----------


## AlexG

oh god I cant wait to see Cain's numbers after this sexual harassment deal

----------


## eleganz

pretty bad last 3 days for RP, especially considering the terrific week Ron's been having.

Let's hope for some good numbers in this next week.

----------


## TwoJ

> oh god I cant wait to see Cain's numbers after this sexual harassment deal


No slowdown yet, pretty depressing.

----------


## ericams2786

███ ████: 9/14/11 - 508,885 
9/15/11 - 509,922   (+1037)9/16/11 - 511,016 (+1094)9/17/11 - 512,148 (+1132)9/18/11 - 513,375 (+1227)9/19/11 - 514,525 (+1150)9/20/11 - 515,670 (+1145)9/21/11 - 516,654 (+984)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 517,570 (+916)Post-debate: 518,302 (+732)9/23/11 - 519,876 (+1574)9/24/11 - 520,992 (+1116)9/25/11 - 521,917 (+925)9/26/11 - 522,916 (+999)- Ironic
9/27/11 - 524,698 (+1782)9/28/11 - 525,984 (+1286)9/29/11 - 527,059 (+1075)9/30/11 - 528,122 (+1063)10/1/11 - 528,900 (+778)10/2/11 - 529,551 (+ 651)10/3/11 - 530,377 (+826)10/4/11 - 531,314 (+937)10/5/11 - 532,312 (+998)10/6/11 - 533,549 (+1237)10/7/11 - 534,708 (+1159)10/8/11 - 535,584 (+876)10/9/11 - 536,858 (+1274)10/10/11 - 538,070 (+1212)10/11/11 - 539,479 (+1409)10/12/11 - 541,279 (+1800)10/13/11 - 542,843 (+1564)10/14/11 - 544,122 (+1279)10/17/11 - 547,465 (+3343)10/18/11 - 549,319 (+1854)10/19/11 - 554,185 (+4866)10/20/11 - 556,730 (+2545)10/21/11 - 558,054 (+1324)10/22/11 - 559,203 (+1149)10/23/11 - 560,451 (+1248)10/24/11 - 562,001 (+1550)10/25/11 - 563,353 (+1352)10/26/11 - 564,572 (+1219)10/27/11 - 565,696 (+1124)10/28/11 - 566,570 (+874)10/29/11 - 567,205 (+635)10/30/11 - 567,953 (+748)10/31/11 - 568,717 (+764)



Rick Perry: 9/14/11 - 159,205  
9/15/11 - 159891  (+686)9/16/11 - 160,601 (+710)9/17/11 - 161,091 (+490)9/18/11 - 161,419 (+328)9/19/11 - 161,829 (+410)9/20/11 - 162,409 (+580)9/21/11 - 163,178 (+769)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 164,079 (+901)Post-debate: 164,522 (+443)9/23/11 - 165,061 (+539)9/24/11 - 165,437 - (+376)9/25/11 - 165,549 (+112)9/26/11 - 165,487 (-62)9/27/11 - 165,666 (+179)9/28/11 - 165,793 (+127)9/29/11 - 166,018 (+225)9/30/11 - 165,996 (-22)10/1/11 - 166,110 (+114)10/2/11 - 166,195 (+85)10/3/11 - 166,250 (+55)10/4/11 - 166,288 (+38)10/5/11 - 166,341 (+53)10/6/11 - 166,509 (+168)10/7/11 - 166,632 (+123)10/8/11 - 166,761 (+129)10/9/11 - 166,929 (+168)10/10/11 - 167,014 (+84)10/11/11 - 167,091 (+77)10/12/11 - 167,041 (-50)10/13/11 - 167,089 (+48)10/14/11 - 167,182 (+93)10/17/11 - 167,425 (+243)10/18/11 - 167,499 (+74)10/19/11 - 167,587 (+88)10/20/11 - 167,786 (+199)10/21/11 - 167,949 (+163)10/22/11 - 168,002 (+53)10/23/11 - 168,128 (+126)10/24/11 - 168,256 (+128)10/25/11 - 168,512 (+256)10/26/11 - 168,803 (+291)10/27/11 - 168,925 (+122)10/28/11 - 168,952 (+27)10/29/11 - 169,061 (+109)10/30/11 - 169,146 (+85)10/31/11 - 169,260 (+114)


Bachmann: 9/15/11 - 462,330
9/16/11 - 462261 (-69)9/17/11 - 462,174 (-87)9/18/11 - 462,199 (+25)9/19/11 - 462,253 (+54)9/20/11 - 462,156 (-97)9/21/11 - 462,112 (-44)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 461,928 (-184)Post-debate: 461,844 (-84)9/23/11 - 461,774 (-70)9/24/11 - 461,791 (+17)9/25/11 - 461,803 (+12)9/26/11 - 461,636 (-167)9/27/11 - 461,423 (-213)9/28/11 - 461,341 (-82)9/29/11 - 461,302 (-39)9/30/11 - 461,125 (-177)10/1/11 - 461,076 (-49)10/2/11 - 461,039 (-37)10/3/11 - 460,969 (-70)10/4/11 - 460,793 (-176)10/5/11 - 460,788 (-5)10/6/11 - 460,689 (-99)10/7/11 - 460,610 (-79)10/8/11 - 460,623 (+13)10/9/11 - 460,591 (-32)10/10/11 - 460,569 (-22)10/11/11 - 460,454 (-115)10/12/11 - 460,304 (-150)10/13/11 - 460,219 (-85)10/14/11 - 460,257 (+38)10/17/11 - 460,063 (-194)10/18/11 - 460,027 (-36)10/19/11 - 459,972 (-55)10/20/11 - 459,932 (-40)10/21/11 - 459,862 (-70)10/22/11 - 459,895 (+33)10/23/11 - 459,935 (+40)10/24/11 - 459,936 (+1)10/25/11 - 459,864 (-72)10/26/11 - 459,851 (-13)10/27/11 - 459,812 (-39)10/28/11 - 459,727 (-85)10/29/11 - 459,664 (-63)10/30/11 - 459,621 (-43)10/31/11 - 459,631 (+10)


Romney: 9/15/11 - 1,110,462
9/16/11 - 1,111,426 (+964)9/17/11 - 1,112,476 (+1050)9/18/11 - 1,113,497 (+1021)9/19/11 - 1,114,755 (+1258)9/20/11 - 1,115,570 (+815)9/21/11 - 1,116,471 (+901)9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 1,117,327 (+856)Post-debate: 1,117,918 (+591)9/23/11 - 1,119,080 (+1162)9/24/11 - 1,120,020 (+940)9/25/11 - 1,121,033 (+1013)9/26/11 - 1,121,774 (+741)9/27/11 - 1,122,440 (+666)9/28/11 - 1,122,984 (+544)9/29/11 - 1,123,022 (+38)9/30/11 - 1,123,205 (+183)10/1/11 - 1,123,776 (+571)10/2/11 - 1,124,548 (+772)10/3/11 - 1,125,106 (+558)10/4/11 - 1,125,583 (+477)10/5/11 - 1,126,184 (+601)10/6/11 - 1,126,617 (+433)10/7/11 - 1,127,058 (+441)10/8/11 - 1,127,554 (+496)10/9/11 - 1,128,153 (+599)10/10/11 - 1,128,681 (+528)10/11/11 - 1,129,422 (+741)10/12/11 - 1,130,585 (+1163)10/13/11 - 1,131,443 (+858)10/14/11 - 1,132,023 (+580)10/17/11 - 1,134,151 (+2128)10/18/11 - 1,135,668 (+1517)10/19/11 - 1,138,491 (+2823)10/20/11 - 1,139,636 (+1145)10/21/11 - 1,140,805 (+1169)10/22/11 - 1,142,949 (+2144)10/23/11 - 1,144,529 (+1580)10/24/11 - 1,146,272 (+1743)10/25/11 - 1,147,983 (+1711)10/26/11 - 1,149,816 (+1833)10/27/11 - 1,151,589 (+1773)10/28/11 - 1,152,970 (+1262)10/29/11 - 1,154,189 (+1219)10/30/11 - 1,155,271 (+1082)10/31/11 - 1,156,769 (+1498)




Cain : 9/26/11 - 195,599 (about +6000 from yesterday)
9/27/11 - 201,072 (+5473)9/28/11 - 206,557 (+5485)9/29/11 - 211,578 (+5021)9/30/11 - 215,290 (+3712)10/1/11 - 217,411 (+2121)10/2/11 - 219,606 (+2195)10/3/11 - 222,383 (+2777)10/4/11 - 226,547 (+4164)10/5/11 - 231,215 (+4668)10/6/11 - 236,290 (+5075)10/7/11 - 240,993 (+4703)10/8/11 - 243,849 (+2856)10/9/11 - 246,991 (+3142)10/10/11 - 250,438 (+3447)10/11/11 - 257,243 (+6805)10/12/11 - 263,679 (+6436)10/13/11 - 269,411 (+5732)10/14/11 - 274,067 (+4656)10/17/11 - 281,959 (+7892)10/18/11 - 285,779 (+3820)10/19/11 - 291,062 (+5283)10/20/11 - 294,323 (+3261)10/21/11 - 296,207 (+1884)10/22/11 - 297,485 (+1278)10/23/11 - 298,450 (+965)10/24/11 - 299,618 (+1168)10/25/11 - 301,093 (+1475)10/26/11 - 302,787 (+1694)10/27/11 - 304,607 (+1820)10/28/11 - 305,869 (+1262)10/29/11 - 307,025 (+1156)10/30/11 - 308,355 (+1330)10/31/11 - 310,008 (+1653)



Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 156,703 (about +300 from yesterday)
10/26/11 - 156,992 (+289)10/27/11 - 157,243 (+251)10/28/11 - 157,462 (+219)10/29/11 - 157,637 (+175)10/30/11 - 157,782 (+145)10/31/11 - 157,948 (+166)

Total difference with: 

Perry: +399,457
Bachmann: +109,086
Romney: -588,052
Cain: +258,709
Gingrich: 410,769

----------


## Epic

At least Gingrich is mired in the 100s.

But Cain and Romney are ahead of RP.  

The Ron Paul Campaign still needs some x-factor, some unpredictable boost.  Bachmann dropping out and endorsing.  Palin endorsing.  Just something.

----------


## TwoJ

I just realized that even though Mittens gets a steady addition of likes, he never really goes up in the polls.

Weird.

----------


## Carole

> I just realized that even though Mittens gets a steady addition of likes, he never really goes up in the polls.
> 
> Weird.


He seems to have plateaued in the amount of daily likes, while only Cain and Paul continue to either remain high or go up.

----------


## JustinL

Updated graphs:

----------


## TwoJ

Huge Cain boost today *sigh*

----------


## Birdlady

I don't like that RP's numbers have slowed down considerably and meanwhile Cain is chugging right along. Ugh!

----------


## ericams2786

███ ████: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 = 569,536 (+819)



Rick Perry: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+10,055)11/1/11 = 169,359 (+99)


Bachmann: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (-2699)11/1/11 = 459,556 (-75)


Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 = 1,158,213 (+1444)




Cain : 
9/26/11 - 10/31/11 (+114,409)11/1/11 = 315,561 (+5553)



Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 156,703 (about +300 from yesterday)
10/26/11 - 156,992 (+289)10/27/11 - 157,243 (+251)10/28/11 - 157,462 (+219)10/29/11 - 157,637 (+175)10/30/11 - 157,782 (+145)10/31/11 - 157,948 (+166)11/1/11 = 158,525 (+577)

Total difference with: 

Perry: +400,177
Bachmann: +109,980
Romney: -588,677
Cain: +253,975
Gingrich: +411,011

----------


## TexMac

I think all those new likes on Cain's page are Ron paul supporters liking him so they can post on his wall.

----------


## VictorB

Wow.  Cain in the 5K range?  I don't know what to think.  Sexual harassment scandals, money scandals....and he goes up in Facebook likes, and claims to have raised $400,000 yesterday.

What is wrong with people in this country?

----------


## seyferjm

It's really frustrating. His charisma makes everything seem like nothing, sorta like the guy in office now. I can only hope that they see the light!

----------


## ericams2786

> Wow.  Cain in the 5K range?  I don't know what to think.  Sexual harassment scandals, money scandals....and he goes up in Facebook likes, and claims to have raised $400,000 yesterday.
> 
> What is wrong with people in this country?


For the most part we are $#@!ing morons, that's about all you need to know. The electorate will get the candidate they deserve this time around for sure.

----------


## bluesc

Ron still isn't picking up. The new likes for Cain are $#@!ing insane. America, are you serious? Look at Newt too. Ugh.

----------


## eleganz

what...the...$#@!...

----------


## ericams2786

███ ████: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 = 569,536 (+819)11/2/11 = 570,320 (+784)



Rick Perry: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+10,055)11/1/11 = 169,359 (+99)11/2/11 = 169,429 (+70)


Bachmann: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (-2699)11/1/11 = 459,556 (-75)11/2/11 = 459,557 (+1)


Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 = 1,158,213 (+1444)11/2/11 = 1,159,630 (+1417)




Cain : 
9/26/11 - 10/31/11 (+114,409)11/1/11 = 315,561 (+5553)11/2/11 = 324,082 (+8521) This $#@! is ridiculous!



Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 156,703 (about +300 from yesterday)
10/26/11 - 156,992 (+289)10/27/11 - 157,243 (+251)10/28/11 - 157,462 (+219)10/29/11 - 157,637 (+175)10/30/11 - 157,782 (+145)10/31/11 - 157,948 (+166)11/1/11 = 158,525 (+577)11/2/11 = 158,838 (+313)

Total difference with: 

Perry: +400,891
Bachmann: +110,763
Romney: -589,310
Cain: +246,238
Gingrich: +411,482

----------


## bluesc

+8500?

Ugh.

----------


## TwoJ

I wouldn't stress too much over it until this whole scandal plays out. Seems like the women have a fair case on their side and if they tell their side it should end him.

Not being hopeful, just looking at the facts over the past few days.

----------


## JustinL



----------


## neverseen

people are just liking him to read the wall.  they just don't realize they don't need to like him to keep up.

----------


## ericams2786

███ ████: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 = 569,536 (+819)11/2/11 = 570,320 (+784)11/3/11 = 571,374 (+1,054)



Rick Perry: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+10,055)11/1/11 = 169,359 (+99)11/2/11 = 169,429 (+70)11/3/11 = 169,544 (+115)


Bachmann: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (-2699)11/1/11 = 459,556 (-75)11/2/11 = 459,557 (+1)11/3/11 = 459,357 (-200)


Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 = 1,158,213 (+1444)11/2/11 = 1,159,630 (+1417)11/3/11 = 1,161,131 (+1501)




Cain : 
9/26/11 - 10/31/11 (+114,409)11/1/11 = 315,561 (+5553)11/2/11 = 324,082 (+8521) This $#@! is ridiculous!11/3/11 = 328,825 (+4743)



Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 156,703 (about +300 from yesterday)
10/26/11 - 156,992 (+289)10/27/11 - 157,243 (+251)10/28/11 - 157,462 (+219)10/29/11 - 157,637 (+175)10/30/11 - 157,782 (+145)10/31/11 - 157,948 (+166)11/1/11 = 158,525 (+577)11/2/11 = 158,838 (+313)11/3/11 = 159,207 (+369)

Total difference with: 

Perry: +401,830
Bachmann: +112,017
Romney: -589,757
Cain: +242,549
Gingrich: +412,167

----------


## bluesc

Ouch Bachmann. LOL. She needs to drop out. Good to see us back up to 1,000.

----------


## ericams2786

███ ████: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 = 569,536 (+819)11/2/11 = 570,320 (+784)11/3/11 = 571,374 (+1,054)11/4/11 = 572,217 (843)



Rick Perry: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+10,055)11/1/11 = 169,359 (+99)11/2/11 = 169,429 (+70)11/3/11 = 169,544 (+115)11/4/11 = 169,582 (+38)


Bachmann: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (-2699)11/1/11 = 459,556 (-75)11/2/11 = 459,557 (+1)11/3/11 = 459,357 (-200)11/4/11 = 459,251 (-106)


Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 = 1,158,213 (+1444)11/2/11 = 1,159,630 (+1417)11/3/11 = 1,161,131 (+1501)11/4/11 = 1,162,628 (+1497)




Cain : 
9/26/11 - 10/31/11 (+114,409)11/1/11 = 315,561 (+5553)11/2/11 = 324,082 (+8521) This $#@! is ridiculous!11/3/11 = 328,825 (+4743)11/4/11 = 330,137 (+1312)



Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 156,703 (about +300 from yesterday)
10/26/11 - 156,992 (+289)10/27/11 - 157,243 (+251)10/28/11 - 157,462 (+219)10/29/11 - 157,637 (+175)10/30/11 - 157,782 (+145)10/31/11 - 157,948 (+166)11/1/11 = 158,525 (+577)11/2/11 = 158,838 (+313)11/3/11 = 159,207 (+369)11/4/11 = 159,605 (+398)

Total difference with: 

Perry: +402,635
Bachmann: +112,966
Romney: -590,411
Cain: +242,080
Gingrich: +412,612

----------


## bluesc

I feel bad for Bachmann. Cain is finally coming back down to earth, hopefully that includes some unlikes.

----------


## ericams2786

███ ████: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 = 569,536 (+819)11/2/11 = 570,320 (+784)11/3/11 = 571,374 (+1,054)11/4/11 = 572,217 (+843)11/5/11 = 572,828 (+611)




Rick Perry: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+10,055)11/1/11 = 169,359 (+99)11/2/11 = 169,429 (+70)11/3/11 = 169,544 (+115)11/4/11 = 169,582 (+38)11/5/11 = 169,671 (+89)


Bachmann: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (-2699)11/1/11 = 459,556 (-75)11/2/11 = 459,557 (+1)11/3/11 = 459,357 (-200)11/4/11 = 459,251 (-106)11/5/11 = 459,252 (+1)


Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 = 1,158,213 (+1444)11/2/11 = 1,159,630 (+1417)11/3/11 = 1,161,131 (+1501)11/4/11 = 1,162,628 (+1497)11/5/11 = 1,164,063 (+1435)




Cain : 
9/26/11 - 10/31/11 (+114,409)11/1/11 = 315,561 (+5553)11/2/11 = 324,082 (+8521) This $#@! is ridiculous!11/3/11 = 328,825 (+4743)11/4/11 = 330,137 (+1312)11/5/11 = 338,280 (+8143)



Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 156,703 (about +300 from yesterday)
10/26/11 - 156,992 (+289)10/27/11 - 157,243 (+251)10/28/11 - 157,462 (+219)10/29/11 - 157,637 (+175)10/30/11 - 157,782 (+145)10/31/11 - 157,948 (+166)11/1/11 = 158,525 (+577)11/2/11 = 158,838 (+313)11/3/11 = 159,207 (+369)11/4/11 = 159,605 (+398)11/5/11 = 160,054 (+449)

Total difference with: 

Perry: +403,157
Bachmann: +113,576
Romney: -591,235
Cain: +234,548
Gingrich: +412,774

----------


## bluesc

lol@Cain. This $#@! is ridiculous.

----------


## muh_roads

If only you guys put this much effort into mailing out DVD's to Iowa voters or something...

----------


## bluesc

> If only you guys put this much effort into mailing out DVD's to Iowa voters or something...


It takes about 5 minutes to put this together. Maybe 10 if you're bad at math.

----------


## ericams2786

> If only you guys put this much effort into mailing out DVD's to Iowa voters or something...


I do plenty of campaigning here in TN where I am, I spam my facebook with every possible positive Ron Paul article I can manage to find - and up to this point, not only have I converted my wife and father (who hasn't voted for 30 years because he says it is pointless) over to Paul, but I've had four separate friends message me on there and say "hey because of your postings about Paul, I am now supporting him and will vote for him". I have 5-6 other friends that I WILL get to the polls on primary day. I have a Ron Paul sticker on my car, sign in my yard, and two shirts I wear every time I go to town. I have donated $450 so far to his campaign, $200 for BTO. I am beginning the process as we speak to becoming a delegate for Ron Paul here in TN. I am putting in effort, this is just something extra I like to do as an experiment to see if it correlates with the polls.

----------


## Thurifer

Wow not very good numbers today. It's sad that Cain't keeps getting so many likes. He's still down to Ron Paul by quite a bit. I mean, according to Facebook, Obama is most popular followed by Romney, then Paul in terms of this race. Over half of Americans use Facebook, so I would say that in a slight sense it is indicative of support.

----------


## SchleckBros

> If only you guys put this much effort into mailing out DVD's to Iowa voters or something...


http://www.ronpaulproducts.com/mailing.html

----------


## TwoJ

> I do plenty of campaigning here in TN where I am, I spam my facebook with every possible positive Ron Paul article I can manage to find - and up to this point, not only have I converted my wife and father (who hasn't voted for 30 years because he says it is pointless) over to Paul, but I've had four separate friends message me on there and say "hey because of your postings about Paul, I am now supporting him and will vote for him". I have 5-6 other friends that I WILL get to the polls on primary day. I have a Ron Paul sticker on my car, sign in my yard, and two shirts I wear every time I go to town. I have donated $450 so far to his campaign, $200 for BTO. I am beginning the process as we speak to becoming a delegate for Ron Paul here in TN. I am putting in effort, this is just something extra I like to do as an experiment to see if it correlates with the polls.


Where are you at in TN?

----------


## iGGz

> If only you guys put this much effort into mailing out DVD's to Iowa voters or something...


Yeah, because mailing out DVDs to random people is a surefire way of getting voters...

Sometimes I wonder if everyone is truly delusional.

----------


## ericams2786

> Where are you at in TN?


Cookeville

----------


## ericams2786

███ ████: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 = 569,536 (+819)11/2/11 = 570,320 (+784)11/3/11 = 571,374 (+1,054)11/4/11 = 572,217 (+843)11/5/11 = 572,828 (+611)11/6/11 = 573,833 (+1005)




Rick Perry: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+10,055)11/1/11 = 169,359 (+99)11/2/11 = 169,429 (+70)11/3/11 = 169,544 (+115)11/4/11 = 169,582 (+38)11/5/11 = 169,671 (+89)11/6/11 = 169,695 (+24)


Bachmann: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (-2699)11/1/11 = 459,556 (-75)11/2/11 = 459,557 (+1)11/3/11 = 459,357 (-200)11/4/11 = 459,251 (-106)11/5/11 = 459,252 (+1)11/6/11 = 459,272 (+20)


Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 = 1,158,213 (+1444)11/2/11 = 1,159,630 (+1417)11/3/11 = 1,161,131 (+1501)11/4/11 = 1,162,628 (+1497)11/5/11 = 1,164,063 (+1435)11/6/11 = 1,165,852 (+1789)




Cain : 
9/26/11 - 10/31/11 (+114,409)11/1/11 = 315,561 (+5553)11/2/11 = 324,082 (+8521) This $#@! is ridiculous!11/3/11 = 328,825 (+4743)11/4/11 = 330,137 (+1312)11/5/11 = 338,280 (+8143)11/6/11 = 344,186 (+5906)



Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 156,703 (about +300 from yesterday)
10/26/11 - 156,992 (+289)10/27/11 - 157,243 (+251)10/28/11 - 157,462 (+219)10/29/11 - 157,637 (+175)10/30/11 - 157,782 (+145)10/31/11 - 157,948 (+166)11/1/11 = 158,525 (+577)11/2/11 = 158,838 (+313)11/3/11 = 159,207 (+369)11/4/11 = 159,605 (+398)11/5/11 = 160,054 (+449)11/6/11 = 160,914 (+860)

Total difference with: 

Perry: +404,138
Bachmann: +114,561
Romney: -592,019
Cain: +229,647
Gingrich: +412,919

----------


## AlexG

I guess Ron got a boost due to him being on Fox today

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> I guess Ron got a boost due to him *being on Fox* today


Most of the week too. I'm very hopeful to see at least a few +s for the week's venture. Cain will keep losing tho will be interesting to see if Grinch goes up b/c of it. Doesn't matter, we're ready for em. Now, just wondering what this week will hold for Dr. Paul.

----------


## ericams2786

███ ████: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 = 569,536 (+819)11/2/11 = 570,320 (+784)11/3/11 = 571,374 (+1,054)11/4/11 = 572,217 (+843)11/5/11 = 572,828 (+611)11/6/11 = 573,833 (+1005)11/7/11 = 574,883 (+1050)




Rick Perry: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+10,055)11/1/11 = 169,359 (+99)11/2/11 = 169,429 (+70)11/3/11 = 169,544 (+115)11/4/11 = 169,582 (+38)11/5/11 = 169,671 (+89)11/6/11 = 169,695 (+24)11/7/11 = 169,818 (+123)


Bachmann: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (-2699)11/1/11 = 459,556 (-75)11/2/11 = 459,557 (+1)11/3/11 = 459,357 (-200)11/4/11 = 459,251 (-106)11/5/11 = 459,252 (+1)11/6/11 = 459,272 (+20)11/7/11 = 459,258 (-14)


Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 = 1,158,213 (+1444)11/2/11 = 1,159,630 (+1417)11/3/11 = 1,161,131 (+1501)11/4/11 = 1,162,628 (+1497)11/5/11 = 1,164,063 (+1435)11/6/11 = 1,165,852 (+1789)11/7/11 = 1,167,398 (+1546)




Cain : 
9/26/11 - 10/31/11 (+114,409)11/1/11 = 315,561 (+5553)11/2/11 = 324,082 (+8521) This $#@! is ridiculous!11/3/11 = 328,825 (+4743)11/4/11 = 330,137 (+1312)11/5/11 = 338,280 (+8143)11/6/11 = 344,186 (+5906)11/7/11 = 348,204 (+4018)



Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 156,703 (about +300 from yesterday)
10/26/11 - 156,992 (+289)10/27/11 - 157,243 (+251)10/28/11 - 157,462 (+219)10/29/11 - 157,637 (+175)10/30/11 - 157,782 (+145)10/31/11 - 157,948 (+166)11/1/11 = 158,525 (+577)11/2/11 = 158,838 (+313)11/3/11 = 159,207 (+369)11/4/11 = 159,605 (+398)11/5/11 = 160,054 (+449)11/6/11 = 160,914 (+860)11/7/11 = 161,408 (+494)

Total difference with: 

Perry: +405,065
Bachmann: +115,625
Romney: -592,515
Cain: +226,679
Gingrich: +413,475

----------


## JustinL



----------


## Thurifer

I'd say it was a good day today. Cain seems all over with those ups and downs. Like his support is not real.

----------


## sailingaway

Maybe the thread title should just be 'tracking facebook likes'?  Because Perry hasn't been the focus for a while...  I'll change it if the OP wants to.

----------


## sailingaway

> I do plenty of campaigning here in TN where I am, I spam my facebook with every possible positive Ron Paul article I can manage to find - and up to this point, not only have I converted my wife and father (who hasn't voted for 30 years because he says it is pointless) over to Paul, but I've had four separate friends message me on there and say "hey because of your postings about Paul, I am now supporting him and will vote for him". I have 5-6 other friends that I WILL get to the polls on primary day. I have a Ron Paul sticker on my car, sign in my yard, and two shirts I wear every time I go to town. I have donated $450 so far to his campaign, $200 for BTO. I am beginning the process as we speak to becoming a delegate for Ron Paul here in TN. I am putting in effort, this is just something extra I like to do as an experiment to see if it correlates with the polls.


very cool, and + rep!!

----------


## sailingaway

> I'd say it was a good day today. Cain seems all over with those ups and downs. Like his support is not real.


I honestly think he is fake.  I'm wondering specifically about his fundraising, and these facebook likes. 

I'm also wondering, now, why that lady, his communications head, or something, and her assistant left suddenly right after the Florida straw poll. He was suddenly getting money and media, and it seemed really an odd time to leave a campaign.  She said it was personal, but WITH her assistant?  I figured we'd find out eventually, she'd end up with a campaign or something, but I haven't seen anything.  Has anyone else?

----------


## iGGz

> Maybe the thread title should just be 'tracking facebook likes'?  Because Perry hasn't been the focus for a while...  I'll change it if the OP wants to.


Yeah, I think the title change would be good. This is actually one thread I check every time I log in.

----------


## ericams2786

> Maybe the thread title should just be 'tracking facebook likes'?  Because Perry hasn't been the focus for a while...  I'll change it if the OP wants to.


That's fine by me, do what you need to!

----------


## ericams2786

Woo hoo! Just got off the phone with the Board of Elections here in TN and have both me and my wife petitions to become delegates for Ron Paul on the way!

----------


## ross11988

> Woo hoo! Just got off the phone with the Board of Elections here in TN and have both me and my wife petitions to become delegates for Ron Paul on the way!


+rep. Good Job

----------


## garyallen59

Hey ericams, PM with some info on becoming a delegate in TN if you don't mind. Or just point me in the right direction to some info. Thanks.

----------


## ericams2786

███ ████: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 = 569,536 (+819)11/2/11 = 570,320 (+784)11/3/11 = 571,374 (+1,054)11/4/11 = 572,217 (+843)11/5/11 = 572,828 (+611)11/6/11 = 573,833 (+1005)11/7/11 = 574,883 (+1050)11/8/11 = 576,132 (+1249)




Rick Perry: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+10,055)11/1/11 = 169,359 (+99)11/2/11 = 169,429 (+70)11/3/11 = 169,544 (+115)11/4/11 = 169,582 (+38)11/5/11 = 169,671 (+89)11/6/11 = 169,695 (+24)11/7/11 = 169,818 (+123)11/8/11 = 169,969 (+151)


Bachmann: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (-2699)11/1/11 = 459,556 (-75)11/2/11 = 459,557 (+1)11/3/11 = 459,357 (-200)11/4/11 = 459,251 (-106)11/5/11 = 459,252 (+1)11/6/11 = 459,272 (+20)11/7/11 = 459,258 (-14)11/8/11 = 459,257 (-1)


Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 = 1,158,213 (+1444)11/2/11 = 1,159,630 (+1417)11/3/11 = 1,161,131 (+1501)11/4/11 = 1,162,628 (+1497)11/5/11 = 1,164,063 (+1435)11/6/11 = 1,165,852 (+1789)11/7/11 = 1,167,398 (+1546)11/8/11 = 1,168,935 (+1537)




Cain : 
9/26/11 - 10/31/11 (+114,409)11/1/11 = 315,561 (+5553)11/2/11 = 324,082 (+8521) This $#@! is ridiculous!11/3/11 = 328,825 (+4743)11/4/11 = 330,137 (+1312)11/5/11 = 338,280 (+8143)11/6/11 = 344,186 (+5906)11/7/11 = 348,204 (+4018)11/8/11 = 353,409 (+5205)



Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 156,703 (about +300 from yesterday)
10/26/11 - 156,992 (+289)10/27/11 - 157,243 (+251)10/28/11 - 157,462 (+219)10/29/11 - 157,637 (+175)10/30/11 - 157,782 (+145)10/31/11 - 157,948 (+166)11/1/11 = 158,525 (+577)11/2/11 = 158,838 (+313)11/3/11 = 159,207 (+369)11/4/11 = 159,605 (+398)11/5/11 = 160,054 (+449)11/6/11 = 160,914 (+860)11/7/11 = 161,408 (+494)11/8/11 = 161,956 (+548)

Total difference with: 

Perry: +406,163
Bachmann: +116,875
Romney: -592,803
Cain: +222,723
Gingrich: +414,176

----------


## ericams2786

███ ████: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 = 569,536 (+819)11/2/11 = 570,320 (+784)11/3/11 = 571,374 (+1,054)11/4/11 = 572,217 (+843)11/5/11 = 572,828 (+611)11/6/11 = 573,833 (+1005)11/7/11 = 574,883 (+1050)11/8/11 = 576,132 (+1249)11/9/11 = 577,653 (+1431)




Rick Perry: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+10,055)11/1/11 = 169,359 (+99)11/2/11 = 169,429 (+70)11/3/11 = 169,544 (+115)11/4/11 = 169,582 (+38)11/5/11 = 169,671 (+89)11/6/11 = 169,695 (+24)11/7/11 = 169,818 (+123)11/8/11 = 169,969 (+151)11/9/11 = 170,050 (+81)


Bachmann: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (-2699)11/1/11 = 459,556 (-75)11/2/11 = 459,557 (+1)11/3/11 = 459,357 (-200)11/4/11 = 459,251 (-106)11/5/11 = 459,252 (+1)11/6/11 = 459,272 (+20)11/7/11 = 459,258 (-14)11/8/11 = 459,257 (-1)11/9/11 = 459,193 (-64)


Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 = 1,158,213 (+1444)11/2/11 = 1,159,630 (+1417)11/3/11 = 1,161,131 (+1501)11/4/11 = 1,162,628 (+1497)11/5/11 = 1,164,063 (+1435)11/6/11 = 1,165,852 (+1789)11/7/11 = 1,167,398 (+1546)11/8/11 = 1,168,935 (+1537)11/9/11 = 1,170,763 (+1828)




Cain : 
9/26/11 - 10/31/11 (+114,409)11/1/11 = 315,561 (+5553)11/2/11 = 324,082 (+8521) This $#@! is ridiculous!11/3/11 = 328,825 (+4743)11/4/11 = 330,137 (+1312)11/5/11 = 338,280 (+8143)11/6/11 = 344,186 (+5906)11/7/11 = 348,204 (+4018)11/8/11 = 353,409 (+5205)11/9/11 = 360,047 (+6638)



Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 156,703 (about +300 from yesterday)
10/26/11 - 156,992 (+289)10/27/11 - 157,243 (+251)10/28/11 - 157,462 (+219)10/29/11 - 157,637 (+175)10/30/11 - 157,782 (+145)10/31/11 - 157,948 (+166)11/1/11 = 158,525 (+577)11/2/11 = 158,838 (+313)11/3/11 = 159,207 (+369)11/4/11 = 159,605 (+398)11/5/11 = 160,054 (+449)11/6/11 = 160,914 (+860)11/7/11 = 161,408 (+494)11/8/11 = 161,956 (+548)11/9/11 = 163,010 (+1054)

Total difference with: 

Perry: +407,513
Bachmann: +118,370
Romney: -593,200
Cain: +217,516
Gingrich: +414,553

----------


## 1stAmendguy

Hey ericams could you ask a moderator to change the title of this thread to something like "Tracking Facebook likes" as Perry is no longer the focal point.

----------


## sailingaway

> Hey ericams could you ask a moderator to change the title of this thread to something like "Tracking Facebook likes" as Perry is no longer the focal point.


Did.

----------


## Eric21ND

I'm curious to see if Perry took a hit from last nights epic fail.

----------


## AlexG

What is it going to take to bring Cain down?

Also, now starts the rise of Gingrich

----------


## trey4sports

> What is it going to take to bring Cain down?
> 
> Also, now starts the rise of Gingrich



Gingrich will fall fast. If he is a real threat Ron will tear him up. Dunno bout Cain though. Surely his balloon will pop soon.

----------


## JustinL

> I'm curious to see if Perry took a hit from last nights epic fail.


So far he's actually gotten a little boost over his normal increase in numbers.

----------


## ericams2786

███ ████: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 = 569,536 (+819)11/2/11 = 570,320 (+784)11/3/11 = 571,374 (+1,054)11/4/11 = 572,217 (+843)11/5/11 = 572,828 (+611)11/6/11 = 573,833 (+1005)11/7/11 = 574,883 (+1050)11/8/11 = 576,132 (+1249)11/9/11 = 577,653 (+1431)11/10/11 = 579,340 (+1777)





Rick Perry: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+10,055)11/1/11 = 169,359 (+99)11/2/11 = 169,429 (+70)11/3/11 = 169,544 (+115)11/4/11 = 169,582 (+38)11/5/11 = 169,671 (+89)11/6/11 = 169,695 (+24)11/7/11 = 169,818 (+123)11/8/11 = 169,969 (+151)11/9/11 = 170,050 (+81)11/10/11 = 170,436 (+386)


Bachmann: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (-2699)11/1/11 = 459,556 (-75)11/2/11 = 459,557 (+1)11/3/11 = 459,357 (-200)11/4/11 = 459,251 (-106)11/5/11 = 459,252 (+1)11/6/11 = 459,272 (+20)11/7/11 = 459,258 (-14)11/8/11 = 459,257 (-1)11/9/11 = 459,193 (-64)11/10/11 = 459,156 (-37)


Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 = 1,158,213 (+1444)11/2/11 = 1,159,630 (+1417)11/3/11 = 1,161,131 (+1501)11/4/11 = 1,162,628 (+1497)11/5/11 = 1,164,063 (+1435)11/6/11 = 1,165,852 (+1789)11/7/11 = 1,167,398 (+1546)11/8/11 = 1,168,935 (+1537)11/9/11 = 1,170,763 (+1828)11/10/11 = 1,172,455 (+1692)




Cain : 
9/26/11 - 10/31/11 (+114,409)11/1/11 = 315,561 (+5553)11/2/11 = 324,082 (+8521) This $#@! is ridiculous!11/3/11 = 328,825 (+4743)11/4/11 = 330,137 (+1312)11/5/11 = 338,280 (+8143)11/6/11 = 344,186 (+5906)11/7/11 = 348,204 (+4018)11/8/11 = 353,409 (+5205)11/9/11 = 360,047 (+6638)11/10/11 = 365,417 (+5370)



Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 156,703 (about +300 from yesterday)
10/26/11 - 156,992 (+289)10/27/11 - 157,243 (+251)10/28/11 - 157,462 (+219)10/29/11 - 157,637 (+175)10/30/11 - 157,782 (+145)10/31/11 - 157,948 (+166)11/1/11 = 158,525 (+577)11/2/11 = 158,838 (+313)11/3/11 = 159,207 (+369)11/4/11 = 159,605 (+398)11/5/11 = 160,054 (+449)11/6/11 = 160,914 (+860)11/7/11 = 161,408 (+494)11/8/11 = 161,956 (+548)11/9/11 = 163,010 (+1054)11/10/11 = 164,478 (+1468)

Total difference with: 

Perry: +408,904
Bachmann: +120,184
Romney: -593,115
Cain: +213,923
Gingrich: +414,862

----------


## garyallen59

> ███ ████: 
> 
> 11/10/11 = 579,340 (+1777)


You couldn't have caught it one "like" earlier?

----------


## JustinL



----------


## justatrey

LOL, Perry got a bump from the debate. 

Looks like the mainstream media has succeeded in promoting Gingrich. Nice job everyone who was predicting this; I remember reading predictions here a couple weeks ago that this would happen.

----------


## ericams2786

> LOL, Perry got a bump from the debate. 
> 
> Looks like the mainstream media has succeeded in promoting Gingrich. Nice job everyone who was predicting this; I remember reading predictions here a couple weeks ago that this would happen.


Sheeple will be sheeple, man.

----------


## ericams2786

███ ████: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 = 569,536 (+819)11/2/11 = 570,320 (+784)11/3/11 = 571,374 (+1,054)11/4/11 = 572,217 (+843)11/5/11 = 572,828 (+611)11/6/11 = 573,833 (+1005)11/7/11 = 574,883 (+1050)11/8/11 = 576,132 (+1249)11/9/11 = 577,653 (+1431)11/10/11 = 579,340 (+1777)11/11/11 = 580,909 (+1569)




Rick Perry: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+10,055)11/1/11 = 169,359 (+99)11/2/11 = 169,429 (+70)11/3/11 = 169,544 (+115)11/4/11 = 169,582 (+38)11/5/11 = 169,671 (+89)11/6/11 = 169,695 (+24)11/7/11 = 169,818 (+123)11/8/11 = 169,969 (+151)11/9/11 = 170,050 (+81)11/10/11 = 170,436 (+386)11/11/11 = 170,766 (+330)


Bachmann: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (-2699)11/1/11 = 459,556 (-75)11/2/11 = 459,557 (+1)11/3/11 = 459,357 (-200)11/4/11 = 459,251 (-106)11/5/11 = 459,252 (+1)11/6/11 = 459,272 (+20)11/7/11 = 459,258 (-14)11/8/11 = 459,257 (-1)11/9/11 = 459,193 (-64)11/10/11 = 459,156 (-37)11/11/11 = 459,160 (+4)


Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 = 1,158,213 (+1444)11/2/11 = 1,159,630 (+1417)11/3/11 = 1,161,131 (+1501)11/4/11 = 1,162,628 (+1497)11/5/11 = 1,164,063 (+1435)11/6/11 = 1,165,852 (+1789)11/7/11 = 1,167,398 (+1546)11/8/11 = 1,168,935 (+1537)11/9/11 = 1,170,763 (+1828)11/10/11 = 1,172,455 (+1692)11/11/11 = 1,174,106 (+1651)




Cain : 
9/26/11 - 10/31/11 (+114,409)11/1/11 = 315,561 (+5553)11/2/11 = 324,082 (+8521) This $#@! is ridiculous!11/3/11 = 328,825 (+4743)11/4/11 = 330,137 (+1312)11/5/11 = 338,280 (+8143)11/6/11 = 344,186 (+5906)11/7/11 = 348,204 (+4018)11/8/11 = 353,409 (+5205)11/9/11 = 360,047 (+6638)11/10/11 = 365,417 (+5370)11/11/11 = 370,434 (+5017)



Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 156,703 (about +300 from yesterday)
10/26/11 - 156,992 (+289)10/27/11 - 157,243 (+251)10/28/11 - 157,462 (+219)10/29/11 - 157,637 (+175)10/30/11 - 157,782 (+145)10/31/11 - 157,948 (+166)11/1/11 = 158,525 (+577)11/2/11 = 158,838 (+313)11/3/11 = 159,207 (+369)11/4/11 = 159,605 (+398)11/5/11 = 160,054 (+449)11/6/11 = 160,914 (+860)11/7/11 = 161,408 (+494)11/8/11 = 161,956 (+548)11/9/11 = 163,010 (+1054)11/10/11 = 164,478 (+1468)11/11/11 = 165,995 (+1517)

Total difference with: 

Perry: +410,143
Bachmann: +121,749
Romney: -593,197
Cain: +210,475
Gingrich: +414,914

----------


## Thurifer

Wow good day today for Paul, despite a lackluster moneybomb.

----------


## neverseen

What's amazing, is all these ups and downs and spikes and falls... Only Ron and Romney have been consistently adding day after day, week after week, month after month...

----------


## Thurifer

> What's amazing, is all these ups and downs and spikes and falls... Only Ron and Romney have been consistently adding day after day, week after week, month after month...


Yep, the others who grew only grew because of controlled-media support.

----------


## ericams2786

███ ████: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 = 569,536 (+819)11/2/11 = 570,320 (+784)11/3/11 = 571,374 (+1,054)11/4/11 = 572,217 (+843)11/5/11 = 572,828 (+611)11/6/11 = 573,833 (+1005)11/7/11 = 574,883 (+1050)11/8/11 = 576,132 (+1249)11/9/11 = 577,653 (+1431)11/10/11 = 579,340 (+1777)11/11/11 = 580,909 (+1569)11/12/11 = 582,184 (+1275)




Rick Perry: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+10,055)11/1/11 = 169,359 (+99)11/2/11 = 169,429 (+70)11/3/11 = 169,544 (+115)11/4/11 = 169,582 (+38)11/5/11 = 169,671 (+89)11/6/11 = 169,695 (+24)11/7/11 = 169,818 (+123)11/8/11 = 169,969 (+151)11/9/11 = 170,050 (+81)11/10/11 = 170,436 (+386)11/11/11 = 170,766 (+330)11/12/11 = 170,877 (+111)


Bachmann: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (-2699)11/1/11 = 459,556 (-75)11/2/11 = 459,557 (+1)11/3/11 = 459,357 (-200)11/4/11 = 459,251 (-106)11/5/11 = 459,252 (+1)11/6/11 = 459,272 (+20)11/7/11 = 459,258 (-14)11/8/11 = 459,257 (-1)11/9/11 = 459,193 (-64)11/10/11 = 459,156 (-37)11/11/11 = 459,160 (+4)11/12/11 = 459,156 (-4)


Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 = 1,158,213 (+1444)11/2/11 = 1,159,630 (+1417)11/3/11 = 1,161,131 (+1501)11/4/11 = 1,162,628 (+1497)11/5/11 = 1,164,063 (+1435)11/6/11 = 1,165,852 (+1789)11/7/11 = 1,167,398 (+1546)11/8/11 = 1,168,935 (+1537)11/9/11 = 1,170,763 (+1828)11/10/11 = 1,172,455 (+1692)11/11/11 = 1,174,106 (+1651)11/12/11 = 1,175,746 (+1640)




Cain : 
9/26/11 - 10/31/11 (+114,409)11/1/11 = 315,561 (+5553)11/2/11 = 324,082 (+8521) This $#@! is ridiculous!11/3/11 = 328,825 (+4743)11/4/11 = 330,137 (+1312)11/5/11 = 338,280 (+8143)11/6/11 = 344,186 (+5906)11/7/11 = 348,204 (+4018)11/8/11 = 353,409 (+5205)11/9/11 = 360,047 (+6638)11/10/11 = 365,417 (+5370)11/11/11 = 370,434 (+5017)11/12/11 = 371,229 (+795)



Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 156,703 (about +300 from yesterday)
10/26/11 - 156,992 (+289)10/27/11 - 157,243 (+251)10/28/11 - 157,462 (+219)10/29/11 - 157,637 (+175)10/30/11 - 157,782 (+145)10/31/11 - 157,948 (+166)11/1/11 = 158,525 (+577)11/2/11 = 158,838 (+313)11/3/11 = 159,207 (+369)11/4/11 = 159,605 (+398)11/5/11 = 160,054 (+449)11/6/11 = 160,914 (+860)11/7/11 = 161,408 (+494)11/8/11 = 161,956 (+548)11/9/11 = 163,010 (+1054)11/10/11 = 164,478 (+1468)11/11/11 = 165,995 (+1517)11/12/11 = 167,285 (+1290)

----------


## justatrey

> Cain :
> 9/26/11 - 10/31/11 (+114,409)
> 11/1/11 = 315,561 (+5553)
> 11/2/11 = 324,082 (+8521) This $#@! is ridiculous!
> 11/3/11 = 328,825 (+4743)
> 11/4/11 = 330,137 (+1312)
> 11/5/11 = 338,280 (+8143)
> 11/6/11 = 344,186 (+5906)
> 11/7/11 = 348,204 (+4018)
> ...

----------


## TexMac

hmmmm.

----------


## AlexG

> 


That can't be right can it? How do you go from getting 5k likes a day to back into the three digits? Hopefully this is a sign that people are hopping off the Cain Train

----------


## JustinL

> That can't be right can it? How do you go from getting 5k likes a day to back into the three digits? Hopefully this is a sign that people are hopping off the Cain Train


Yeah seems weird, like perhaps he got yesterday's value wrong..
On pagedata: 
361,453 (+5435)
367,159 (+5706)
370,719 (+3560)

Perhaps it's just the difference in the time of day and you got your value yesterday right after a surge and in the last 24 hours he's seen a sharp drop perhaps. That would be cool. I think that may be the case in which case tomorrow when the pagedata has the next value it will be notably lower unless he surges again before that. Seems like there could have been a lull in support though. Perhaps the Cain Train has finally lost steam.

----------


## ericams2786

███ ████: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 = 569,536 (+819)11/2/11 = 570,320 (+784)11/3/11 = 571,374 (+1,054)11/4/11 = 572,217 (+843)11/5/11 = 572,828 (+611)11/6/11 = 573,833 (+1005)11/7/11 = 574,883 (+1050)11/8/11 = 576,132 (+1249)11/9/11 = 577,653 (+1431)11/10/11 = 579,340 (+1777)11/11/11 = 580,909 (+1569)11/12/11 = 582,184 (+1275)11/13/11 = 583,683 (+1499)




Rick Perry: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+10,055)11/1/11 = 169,359 (+99)11/2/11 = 169,429 (+70)11/3/11 = 169,544 (+115)11/4/11 = 169,582 (+38)11/5/11 = 169,671 (+89)11/6/11 = 169,695 (+24)11/7/11 = 169,818 (+123)11/8/11 = 169,969 (+151)11/9/11 = 170,050 (+81)11/10/11 = 170,436 (+386)11/11/11 = 170,766 (+330)11/12/11 = 170,877 (+111)11/13/11 = 171,017 (+140)


Bachmann: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (-2699)11/1/11 = 459,556 (-75)11/2/11 = 459,557 (+1)11/3/11 = 459,357 (-200)11/4/11 = 459,251 (-106)11/5/11 = 459,252 (+1)11/6/11 = 459,272 (+20)11/7/11 = 459,258 (-14)11/8/11 = 459,257 (-1)11/9/11 = 459,193 (-64)11/10/11 = 459,156 (-37)11/11/11 = 459,160 (+4)11/12/11 = 459,156 (-4)11/13/11 = 459,153 (-3)


Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 = 1,158,213 (+1444)11/2/11 = 1,159,630 (+1417)11/3/11 = 1,161,131 (+1501)11/4/11 = 1,162,628 (+1497)11/5/11 = 1,164,063 (+1435)11/6/11 = 1,165,852 (+1789)11/7/11 = 1,167,398 (+1546)11/8/11 = 1,168,935 (+1537)11/9/11 = 1,170,763 (+1828)11/10/11 = 1,172,455 (+1692)11/11/11 = 1,174,106 (+1651)11/12/11 = 1,175,746 (+1640)11/13/11 = 1,177,356 (+1610)




Cain : 
9/26/11 - 10/31/11 (+114,409)11/1/11 = 315,561 (+5553)11/2/11 = 324,082 (+8521) This $#@! is ridiculous!11/3/11 = 328,825 (+4743)11/4/11 = 330,137 (+1312)11/5/11 = 338,280 (+8143)11/6/11 = 344,186 (+5906)11/7/11 = 348,204 (+4018)11/8/11 = 353,409 (+5205)11/9/11 = 360,047 (+6638)11/10/11 = 365,417 (+5370)11/11/11 = 370,434 (+5017)11/12/11 = 371,229 (+795)11/13/11 = 371,844 (+615)



Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 156,703 (about +300 from yesterday)
10/26/11 - 156,992 (+289)10/27/11 - 157,243 (+251)10/28/11 - 157,462 (+219)10/29/11 - 157,637 (+175)10/30/11 - 157,782 (+145)10/31/11 - 157,948 (+166)11/1/11 = 158,525 (+577)11/2/11 = 158,838 (+313)11/3/11 = 159,207 (+369)11/4/11 = 159,605 (+398)11/5/11 = 160,054 (+449)11/6/11 = 160,914 (+860)11/7/11 = 161,408 (+494)11/8/11 = 161,956 (+548)11/9/11 = 163,010 (+1054)11/10/11 = 164,478 (+1468)11/11/11 = 165,995 (+1517)11/12/11 = 167,285 (+1290)11/13/11 = 168,508 (+1223)

----------


## justatrey

The Cain Train has seriously derailed this suddenly? These numbers overall look great. Newt also hasn't exploded to the extent that Cain did, and Ron's numbers are very solid.

----------


## Thurifer

Good numbers for a Sunday for us. Hopefully he will stay on top of that.

----------


## matt0611

Wow, Cain's number down 1000% , nice!
Ron still looking strong.
Gingrich numbers are up as we all expected.

----------


## ericams2786

███ ████: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 = 569,536 (+819)11/2/11 = 570,320 (+784)11/3/11 = 571,374 (+1,054)11/4/11 = 572,217 (+843)11/5/11 = 572,828 (+611)11/6/11 = 573,833 (+1005)11/7/11 = 574,883 (+1050)11/8/11 = 576,132 (+1249)11/9/11 = 577,653 (+1431)11/10/11 = 579,340 (+1777)11/11/11 = 580,909 (+1569)11/12/11 = 582,184 (+1275)11/13/11 = 583,683 (+1499)11/14/11 = 585,179 (+1499)




Rick Perry: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+10,055)11/1/11 = 169,359 (+99)11/2/11 = 169,429 (+70)11/3/11 = 169,544 (+115)11/4/11 = 169,582 (+38)11/5/11 = 169,671 (+89)11/6/11 = 169,695 (+24)11/7/11 = 169,818 (+123)11/8/11 = 169,969 (+151)11/9/11 = 170,050 (+81)11/10/11 = 170,436 (+386)11/11/11 = 170,766 (+330)11/12/11 = 170,877 (+111)11/13/11 = 171,017 (+140)11/14/11 = 171,114 (+97)


Bachmann: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (-2699)11/1/11 = 459,556 (-75)11/2/11 = 459,557 (+1)11/3/11 = 459,357 (-200)11/4/11 = 459,251 (-106)11/5/11 = 459,252 (+1)11/6/11 = 459,272 (+20)11/7/11 = 459,258 (-14)11/8/11 = 459,257 (-1)11/9/11 = 459,193 (-64)11/10/11 = 459,156 (-37)11/11/11 = 459,160 (+4)11/12/11 = 459,156 (-4)11/13/11 = 459,153 (-3)11/14/11 = 549,161 (+8)


Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 = 1,158,213 (+1444)11/2/11 = 1,159,630 (+1417)11/3/11 = 1,161,131 (+1501)11/4/11 = 1,162,628 (+1497)11/5/11 = 1,164,063 (+1435)11/6/11 = 1,165,852 (+1789)11/7/11 = 1,167,398 (+1546)11/8/11 = 1,168,935 (+1537)11/9/11 = 1,170,763 (+1828)11/10/11 = 1,172,455 (+1692)11/11/11 = 1,174,106 (+1651)11/12/11 = 1,175,746 (+1640)11/13/11 = 1,177,356 (+1610)11/14/11 = 1,179,013 (+1657)



Cain : 
9/26/11 - 10/31/11 (+114,409)11/1/11 = 315,561 (+5553)11/2/11 = 324,082 (+8521) This $#@! is ridiculous!11/3/11 = 328,825 (+4743)11/4/11 = 330,137 (+1312)11/5/11 = 338,280 (+8143)11/6/11 = 344,186 (+5906)11/7/11 = 348,204 (+4018)11/8/11 = 353,409 (+5205)11/9/11 = 360,047 (+6638)11/10/11 = 365,417 (+5370)11/11/11 = 370,434 (+5017)11/12/11 = 371,229 (+795)11/13/11 = 371,844 (+615)11/14/11 = 374,387 (+2543)



Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 156,703 (about +300 from yesterday)
10/26/11 - 156,992 (+289)10/27/11 - 157,243 (+251)10/28/11 - 157,462 (+219)10/29/11 - 157,637 (+175)10/30/11 - 157,782 (+145)10/31/11 - 157,948 (+166)11/1/11 = 158,525 (+577)11/2/11 = 158,838 (+313)11/3/11 = 159,207 (+369)11/4/11 = 159,605 (+398)11/5/11 = 160,054 (+449)11/6/11 = 160,914 (+860)11/7/11 = 161,408 (+494)11/8/11 = 161,956 (+548)11/9/11 = 163,010 (+1054)11/10/11 = 164,478 (+1468)11/11/11 = 165,995 (+1517)11/12/11 = 167,285 (+1290)11/13/11 = 168,508 (+1223)11/14/11 = 169,659 (+1151)

----------


## JustinL

You have a couple typos:
(Ron Paul)
11/13/11 = 583,683 (+1499)
11/14/11 = 585,179 (*+1499*)
(Bachmann)
11/13/11 = 459,153 (-3)
11/14/11 = *549*,161 (+8)

Was nice to see a two day lull for Herman Cain even if he has spiked back up now. His train won't go much further. You can only punk so many people before they start realizing you're a joke. Would have been nicer if Ron Paul supporters had been nicer to his supporters. I fear our derogatory comments directly to his supporters has turned many of them off from Ron Paul.

----------


## sailingaway

> That can't be right can it? How do you go from getting 5k likes a day to back into the three digits? Hopefully this is a sign that people are hopping off the Cain Train


unless they were fake to begin with....

----------


## Umbro2914

check your bachmann numbers in the post recent posting, i see a typo

----------


## ericams2786

███ ████: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 = 569,536 (+819)11/2/11 = 570,320 (+784)11/3/11 = 571,374 (+1,054)11/4/11 = 572,217 (+843)11/5/11 = 572,828 (+611)11/6/11 = 573,833 (+1005)11/7/11 = 574,883 (+1050)11/8/11 = 576,132 (+1249)11/9/11 = 577,653 (+1431)11/10/11 = 579,340 (+1777)11/11/11 = 580,909 (+1569)11/12/11 = 582,184 (+1275)11/13/11 = 583,683 (+1499)11/14/11 = 585,179 (+1496)11/15/11 = 586,650 (+1471)




Rick Perry: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+10,055)11/1/11 = 169,359 (+99)11/2/11 = 169,429 (+70)11/3/11 = 169,544 (+115)11/4/11 = 169,582 (+38)11/5/11 = 169,671 (+89)11/6/11 = 169,695 (+24)11/7/11 = 169,818 (+123)11/8/11 = 169,969 (+151)11/9/11 = 170,050 (+81)11/10/11 = 170,436 (+386)11/11/11 = 170,766 (+330)11/12/11 = 170,877 (+111)11/13/11 = 171,017 (+140)11/14/11 = 171,114 (+97)11/15/11 = 171,175 (+61)


Bachmann: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (-2699)11/1/11 = 459,556 (-75)11/2/11 = 459,557 (+1)11/3/11 = 459,357 (-200)11/4/11 = 459,251 (-106)11/5/11 = 459,252 (+1)11/6/11 = 459,272 (+20)11/7/11 = 459,258 (-14)11/8/11 = 459,257 (-1)11/9/11 = 459,193 (-64)11/10/11 = 459,156 (-37)11/11/11 = 459,160 (+4)11/12/11 = 459,156 (-4)11/13/11 = 459,153 (-3)11/14/11 = 459,161 (+8)11/15/11 = 459,237 (+76)


Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 = 1,158,213 (+1444)11/2/11 = 1,159,630 (+1417)11/3/11 = 1,161,131 (+1501)11/4/11 = 1,162,628 (+1497)11/5/11 = 1,164,063 (+1435)11/6/11 = 1,165,852 (+1789)11/7/11 = 1,167,398 (+1546)11/8/11 = 1,168,935 (+1537)11/9/11 = 1,170,763 (+1828)11/10/11 = 1,172,455 (+1692)11/11/11 = 1,174,106 (+1651)11/12/11 = 1,175,746 (+1640)11/13/11 = 1,177,356 (+1610)11/14/11 = 1,179,013 (+1657)11/15/11 = 1,180,605 (+1592)



Cain : 
9/26/11 - 10/31/11 (+114,409)11/1/11 = 315,561 (+5553)11/2/11 = 324,082 (+8521) This $#@! is ridiculous!11/3/11 = 328,825 (+4743)11/4/11 = 330,137 (+1312)11/5/11 = 338,280 (+8143)11/6/11 = 344,186 (+5906)11/7/11 = 348,204 (+4018)11/8/11 = 353,409 (+5205)11/9/11 = 360,047 (+6638)11/10/11 = 365,417 (+5370)11/11/11 = 370,434 (+5017)11/12/11 = 371,229 (+795)11/13/11 = 371,844 (+615)11/14/11 = 374,387 (+2543)11/15/11 = 377,259 (+2872)



Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 156,703 (about +300 from yesterday)
10/26/11 - 156,992 (+289)10/27/11 - 157,243 (+251)10/28/11 - 157,462 (+219)10/29/11 - 157,637 (+175)10/30/11 - 157,782 (+145)10/31/11 - 157,948 (+166)11/1/11 = 158,525 (+577)11/2/11 = 158,838 (+313)11/3/11 = 159,207 (+369)11/4/11 = 159,605 (+398)11/5/11 = 160,054 (+449)11/6/11 = 160,914 (+860)11/7/11 = 161,408 (+494)11/8/11 = 161,956 (+548)11/9/11 = 163,010 (+1054)11/10/11 = 164,478 (+1468)11/11/11 = 165,995 (+1517)11/12/11 = 167,285 (+1290)11/13/11 = 168,508 (+1223)11/14/11 = 169,659 (+1151)11/15/11 = 171,470 (+1811)
Sorry for the typos folks, hopefully they are corrected now.

----------


## jbuttell

will be interesting to see how Cain stands post meltdown.

----------


## Eric21ND

I think people like Cain and Perry benefit from gawkers wanting to see the train wreck up close and personal so people like them to watch it real time.

----------


## ericams2786

███ ████: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 = 569,536 (+819)11/2/11 = 570,320 (+784)11/3/11 = 571,374 (+1,054)11/4/11 = 572,217 (+843)11/5/11 = 572,828 (+611)11/6/11 = 573,833 (+1005)11/7/11 = 574,883 (+1050)11/8/11 = 576,132 (+1249)11/9/11 = 577,653 (+1431)11/10/11 = 579,340 (+1777)11/11/11 = 580,909 (+1569)11/12/11 = 582,184 (+1275)11/13/11 = 583,683 (+1499)11/14/11 = 585,179 (+1496)11/15/11 = 586,650 (+1471)11/16/11 = 588,024 (+1374)



Rick Perry: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+10,055)11/1/11 = 169,359 (+99)11/2/11 = 169,429 (+70)11/3/11 = 169,544 (+115)11/4/11 = 169,582 (+38)11/5/11 = 169,671 (+89)11/6/11 = 169,695 (+24)11/7/11 = 169,818 (+123)11/8/11 = 169,969 (+151)11/9/11 = 170,050 (+81)11/10/11 = 170,436 (+386)11/11/11 = 170,766 (+330)11/12/11 = 170,877 (+111)11/13/11 = 171,017 (+140)11/14/11 = 171,114 (+97)11/15/11 = 171,175 (+61)11/16/11 = 171,163 (-12)


Bachmann: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (-2699)11/1/11 = 459,556 (-75)11/2/11 = 459,557 (+1)11/3/11 = 459,357 (-200)11/4/11 = 459,251 (-106)11/5/11 = 459,252 (+1)11/6/11 = 459,272 (+20)11/7/11 = 459,258 (-14)11/8/11 = 459,257 (-1)11/9/11 = 459,193 (-64)11/10/11 = 459,156 (-37)11/11/11 = 459,160 (+4)11/12/11 = 459,156 (-4)11/13/11 = 459,153 (-3)11/14/11 = 459,161 (+8)11/15/11 = 459,237 (+76)11/16/11 = 459,319 (+82)


Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 = 1,158,213 (+1444)11/2/11 = 1,159,630 (+1417)11/3/11 = 1,161,131 (+1501)11/4/11 = 1,162,628 (+1497)11/5/11 = 1,164,063 (+1435)11/6/11 = 1,165,852 (+1789)11/7/11 = 1,167,398 (+1546)11/8/11 = 1,168,935 (+1537)11/9/11 = 1,170,763 (+1828)11/10/11 = 1,172,455 (+1692)11/11/11 = 1,174,106 (+1651)11/12/11 = 1,175,746 (+1640)11/13/11 = 1,177,356 (+1610)11/14/11 = 1,179,013 (+1657)11/15/11 = 1,180,605 (+1592)11/16/11 = 1,182,164 (+1559)



Cain : 
9/26/11 - 10/31/11 (+114,409)11/1/11 = 315,561 (+5553)11/2/11 = 324,082 (+8521) This $#@! is ridiculous!11/3/11 = 328,825 (+4743)11/4/11 = 330,137 (+1312)11/5/11 = 338,280 (+8143)11/6/11 = 344,186 (+5906)11/7/11 = 348,204 (+4018)11/8/11 = 353,409 (+5205)11/9/11 = 360,047 (+6638)11/10/11 = 365,417 (+5370)11/11/11 = 370,434 (+5017)11/12/11 = 371,229 (+795)11/13/11 = 371,844 (+615)11/14/11 = 374,387 (+2543)11/15/11 = 377,259 (+2872)11/16/11 = 380,583 (+3324)



Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 156,703 (about +300 from yesterday)
10/26/11 - 156,992 (+289)10/27/11 - 157,243 (+251)10/28/11 - 157,462 (+219)10/29/11 - 157,637 (+175)10/30/11 - 157,782 (+145)10/31/11 - 157,948 (+166)11/1/11 = 158,525 (+577)11/2/11 = 158,838 (+313)11/3/11 = 159,207 (+369)11/4/11 = 159,605 (+398)11/5/11 = 160,054 (+449)11/6/11 = 160,914 (+860)11/7/11 = 161,408 (+494)11/8/11 = 161,956 (+548)11/9/11 = 163,010 (+1054)11/10/11 = 164,478 (+1468)11/11/11 = 165,995 (+1517)11/12/11 = 167,285 (+1290)11/13/11 = 168,508 (+1223)11/14/11 = 169,659 (+1151)11/15/11 = 171,470 (+1811)11/16/11 = 172,616 (+1146)

----------


## Thurifer

From my notes in August to put things in perspective:

Ron Paul

           08/16/11 = 453,529
           11/16/11 = 588,024 (+134,459)

Perry

          08/16/11 = 116,514
          11/16/11 = 171,163 (+54,649)

Bachmann

         08/16/11 = 459,810
         11/16/11 = 459,319 (-491)

Romney

        08/16/11 = 1,082,990
        11/16/11 = 1,182,164 (+99,174)

(I don't have the #s on Gingrich or Cain since they were not contenders back then).

This is three months since August 16. Ron Paul has grown the most by the numbers, even though for the total he's still behind only Mitt.

----------


## ericams2786

███ ████: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 = 569,536 (+819)11/2/11 = 570,320 (+784)11/3/11 = 571,374 (+1,054)11/4/11 = 572,217 (+843)11/5/11 = 572,828 (+611)11/6/11 = 573,833 (+1005)11/7/11 = 574,883 (+1050)11/8/11 = 576,132 (+1249)11/9/11 = 577,653 (+1431)11/10/11 = 579,340 (+1777)11/11/11 = 580,909 (+1569)11/12/11 = 582,184 (+1275)11/13/11 = 583,683 (+1499)11/14/11 = 585,179 (+1496)11/15/11 = 586,650 (+1471)11/16/11 = 588,024 (+1374)11/17/11 = 589,264 (+1240)



Rick Perry: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+10,055)11/1/11 = 169,359 (+99)11/2/11 = 169,429 (+70)11/3/11 = 169,544 (+115)11/4/11 = 169,582 (+38)11/5/11 = 169,671 (+89)11/6/11 = 169,695 (+24)11/7/11 = 169,818 (+123)11/8/11 = 169,969 (+151)11/9/11 = 170,050 (+81)11/10/11 = 170,436 (+386)11/11/11 = 170,766 (+330)11/12/11 = 170,877 (+111)11/13/11 = 171,017 (+140)11/14/11 = 171,114 (+97)11/15/11 = 171,175 (+61)11/16/11 = 171,163 (-12)11/17/11 = 171,304 (+141)


Bachmann: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (-2699)11/1/11 = 459,556 (-75)11/2/11 = 459,557 (+1)11/3/11 = 459,357 (-200)11/4/11 = 459,251 (-106)11/5/11 = 459,252 (+1)11/6/11 = 459,272 (+20)11/7/11 = 459,258 (-14)11/8/11 = 459,257 (-1)11/9/11 = 459,193 (-64)11/10/11 = 459,156 (-37)11/11/11 = 459,160 (+4)11/12/11 = 459,156 (-4)11/13/11 = 459,153 (-3)11/14/11 = 459,161 (+8)11/15/11 = 459,237 (+76)11/16/11 = 459,319 (+82)11/17/11 = 459,305 (-14)


Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 = 1,158,213 (+1444)11/2/11 = 1,159,630 (+1417)11/3/11 = 1,161,131 (+1501)11/4/11 = 1,162,628 (+1497)11/5/11 = 1,164,063 (+1435)11/6/11 = 1,165,852 (+1789)11/7/11 = 1,167,398 (+1546)11/8/11 = 1,168,935 (+1537)11/9/11 = 1,170,763 (+1828)11/10/11 = 1,172,455 (+1692)11/11/11 = 1,174,106 (+1651)11/12/11 = 1,175,746 (+1640)11/13/11 = 1,177,356 (+1610)11/14/11 = 1,179,013 (+1657)11/15/11 = 1,180,605 (+1592)11/16/11 = 1,182,164 (+1559)11/17/11 = 1,183,750 (+1586)



Cain : 
9/26/11 - 10/31/11 (+114,409)11/1/11 = 315,561 (+5553)11/2/11 = 324,082 (+8521) This $#@! is ridiculous!11/3/11 = 328,825 (+4743)11/4/11 = 330,137 (+1312)11/5/11 = 338,280 (+8143)11/6/11 = 344,186 (+5906)11/7/11 = 348,204 (+4018)11/8/11 = 353,409 (+5205)11/9/11 = 360,047 (+6638)11/10/11 = 365,417 (+5370)11/11/11 = 370,434 (+5017)11/12/11 = 371,229 (+795)11/13/11 = 371,844 (+615)11/14/11 = 374,387 (+2543)11/15/11 = 377,259 (+2872)11/16/11 = 380,583 (+3324)11/17/11 = 382,762 (+2179)



Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 156,703 (about +300 from yesterday)
10/26/11 - 156,992 (+289)10/27/11 - 157,243 (+251)10/28/11 - 157,462 (+219)10/29/11 - 157,637 (+175)10/30/11 - 157,782 (+145)10/31/11 - 157,948 (+166)11/1/11 = 158,525 (+577)11/2/11 = 158,838 (+313)11/3/11 = 159,207 (+369)11/4/11 = 159,605 (+398)11/5/11 = 160,054 (+449)11/6/11 = 160,914 (+860)11/7/11 = 161,408 (+494)11/8/11 = 161,956 (+548)11/9/11 = 163,010 (+1054)11/10/11 = 164,478 (+1468)11/11/11 = 165,995 (+1517)11/12/11 = 167,285 (+1290)11/13/11 = 168,508 (+1223)11/14/11 = 169,659 (+1151)11/15/11 = 171,470 (+1811)11/16/11 = 172,616 (+1146)11/17/11 = 173,640 (+1024)
Delegate update: I have 24 signatures out of 100 needed for me and my wife's petitions to be "Delegates at Large" in TN committed to Ron Paul! Getting together with my meetup group here in Cookeville Saturday to get more signatures and pass out RP "Plan to Restore America" cards!

----------


## JustinL



----------


## ericams2786

███ ████: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 = 569,536 (+819)11/2/11 = 570,320 (+784)11/3/11 = 571,374 (+1,054)11/4/11 = 572,217 (+843)11/5/11 = 572,828 (+611)11/6/11 = 573,833 (+1005)11/7/11 = 574,883 (+1050)11/8/11 = 576,132 (+1249)11/9/11 = 577,653 (+1431)11/10/11 = 579,340 (+1777)11/11/11 = 580,909 (+1569)11/12/11 = 582,184 (+1275)11/13/11 = 583,683 (+1499)11/14/11 = 585,179 (+1496)11/15/11 = 586,650 (+1471)11/16/11 = 588,024 (+1374)11/17/11 = 589,264 (+1240)11/18/11 = 590,412 (+1148)



Rick Perry: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+10,055)11/1/11 = 169,359 (+99)11/2/11 = 169,429 (+70)11/3/11 = 169,544 (+115)11/4/11 = 169,582 (+38)11/5/11 = 169,671 (+89)11/6/11 = 169,695 (+24)11/7/11 = 169,818 (+123)11/8/11 = 169,969 (+151)11/9/11 = 170,050 (+81)11/10/11 = 170,436 (+386)11/11/11 = 170,766 (+330)11/12/11 = 170,877 (+111)11/13/11 = 171,017 (+140)11/14/11 = 171,114 (+97)11/15/11 = 171,175 (+61)11/16/11 = 171,163 (-12)11/17/11 = 171,304 (+141)11/18/11 = 171,375 (+71)


Bachmann: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (-2699)11/1/11 = 459,556 (-75)11/2/11 = 459,557 (+1)11/3/11 = 459,357 (-200)11/4/11 = 459,251 (-106)11/5/11 = 459,252 (+1)11/6/11 = 459,272 (+20)11/7/11 = 459,258 (-14)11/8/11 = 459,257 (-1)11/9/11 = 459,193 (-64)11/10/11 = 459,156 (-37)11/11/11 = 459,160 (+4)11/12/11 = 459,156 (-4)11/13/11 = 459,153 (-3)11/14/11 = 459,161 (+8)11/15/11 = 459,237 (+76)11/16/11 = 459,319 (+82)11/17/11 = 459,305 (-14)11/18/11 = 459,277 (-28)


Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 = 1,158,213 (+1444)11/2/11 = 1,159,630 (+1417)11/3/11 = 1,161,131 (+1501)11/4/11 = 1,162,628 (+1497)11/5/11 = 1,164,063 (+1435)11/6/11 = 1,165,852 (+1789)11/7/11 = 1,167,398 (+1546)11/8/11 = 1,168,935 (+1537)11/9/11 = 1,170,763 (+1828)11/10/11 = 1,172,455 (+1692)11/11/11 = 1,174,106 (+1651)11/12/11 = 1,175,746 (+1640)11/13/11 = 1,177,356 (+1610)11/14/11 = 1,179,013 (+1657)11/15/11 = 1,180,605 (+1592)11/16/11 = 1,182,164 (+1559)11/17/11 = 1,183,750 (+1586)11/18/11 = 1,185,125 (+1375)



Cain : 
9/26/11 - 10/31/11 (+114,409)11/1/11 = 315,561 (+5553)11/2/11 = 324,082 (+8521) This $#@! is ridiculous!11/3/11 = 328,825 (+4743)11/4/11 = 330,137 (+1312)11/5/11 = 338,280 (+8143)11/6/11 = 344,186 (+5906)11/7/11 = 348,204 (+4018)11/8/11 = 353,409 (+5205)11/9/11 = 360,047 (+6638)11/10/11 = 365,417 (+5370)11/11/11 = 370,434 (+5017)11/12/11 = 371,229 (+795)11/13/11 = 371,844 (+615)11/14/11 = 374,387 (+2543)11/15/11 = 377,259 (+2872)11/16/11 = 380,583 (+3324)11/17/11 = 382,762 (+2179)11/18/11 = 384,971 (+2209)



Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 156,703 (about +300 from yesterday)
10/26/11 - 156,992 (+289)10/27/11 - 157,243 (+251)10/28/11 - 157,462 (+219)10/29/11 - 157,637 (+175)10/30/11 - 157,782 (+145)10/31/11 - 157,948 (+166)11/1/11 = 158,525 (+577)11/2/11 = 158,838 (+313)11/3/11 = 159,207 (+369)11/4/11 = 159,605 (+398)11/5/11 = 160,054 (+449)11/6/11 = 160,914 (+860)11/7/11 = 161,408 (+494)11/8/11 = 161,956 (+548)11/9/11 = 163,010 (+1054)11/10/11 = 164,478 (+1468)11/11/11 = 165,995 (+1517)11/12/11 = 167,285 (+1290)11/13/11 = 168,508 (+1223)11/14/11 = 169,659 (+1151)11/15/11 = 171,470 (+1811)11/16/11 = 172,616 (+1146)11/17/11 = 173,640 (+1024)11/18/11 = 174,585 (+945)

----------


## sailingaway

OK, I officially think Cain's are fake.  I suspected it before and now see no reasonable explanation otherwise.  People are creating fake accounts and are 'liking' him over and over, imho.

----------


## iGGz

> OK, I officially think Cain's are fake.  I suspected it before and now see no reasonable explanation otherwise.  People are creating fake accounts and are 'liking' him over and over, imho.


I think you're absolutely right

----------


## LBennett76

> OK, I officially think Cain's are fake.  I suspected it before and now see no reasonable explanation otherwise.  People are creating fake accounts and are 'liking' him over and over, imho.


I think also people think they have to click "like" to get to post because there've been a definite increase in negative posts.

----------


## Eric21ND

I'm liking these 1000+ days for Ron!

----------


## ericams2786

███ ████: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 = 569,536 (+819)11/2/11 = 570,320 (+784)11/3/11 = 571,374 (+1,054)11/4/11 = 572,217 (+843)11/5/11 = 572,828 (+611)11/6/11 = 573,833 (+1005)11/7/11 = 574,883 (+1050)11/8/11 = 576,132 (+1249)11/9/11 = 577,653 (+1431)11/10/11 = 579,340 (+1777)11/11/11 = 580,909 (+1569)11/12/11 = 582,184 (+1275)11/13/11 = 583,683 (+1499)11/14/11 = 585,179 (+1496)11/15/11 = 586,650 (+1471)11/16/11 = 588,024 (+1374)11/17/11 = 589,264 (+1240)11/18/11 = 590,412 (+1148)11/19/11 = 591,394 (+982)



Rick Perry: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+10,055)11/1/11 = 169,359 (+99)11/2/11 = 169,429 (+70)11/3/11 = 169,544 (+115)11/4/11 = 169,582 (+38)11/5/11 = 169,671 (+89)11/6/11 = 169,695 (+24)11/7/11 = 169,818 (+123)11/8/11 = 169,969 (+151)11/9/11 = 170,050 (+81)11/10/11 = 170,436 (+386)11/11/11 = 170,766 (+330)11/12/11 = 170,877 (+111)11/13/11 = 171,017 (+140)11/14/11 = 171,114 (+97)11/15/11 = 171,175 (+61)11/16/11 = 171,163 (-12)11/17/11 = 171,304 (+141)11/18/11 = 171,375 (+71)11/19/11 = 171,394 (+19)


Bachmann: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (-2699)11/1/11 = 459,556 (-75)11/2/11 = 459,557 (+1)11/3/11 = 459,357 (-200)11/4/11 = 459,251 (-106)11/5/11 = 459,252 (+1)11/6/11 = 459,272 (+20)11/7/11 = 459,258 (-14)11/8/11 = 459,257 (-1)11/9/11 = 459,193 (-64)11/10/11 = 459,156 (-37)11/11/11 = 459,160 (+4)11/12/11 = 459,156 (-4)11/13/11 = 459,153 (-3)11/14/11 = 459,161 (+8)11/15/11 = 459,237 (+76)11/16/11 = 459,319 (+82)11/17/11 = 459,305 (-14)11/18/11 = 459,277 (-28)11/19/11 = 459,233 (-44)


Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 = 1,158,213 (+1444)11/2/11 = 1,159,630 (+1417)11/3/11 = 1,161,131 (+1501)11/4/11 = 1,162,628 (+1497)11/5/11 = 1,164,063 (+1435)11/6/11 = 1,165,852 (+1789)11/7/11 = 1,167,398 (+1546)11/8/11 = 1,168,935 (+1537)11/9/11 = 1,170,763 (+1828)11/10/11 = 1,172,455 (+1692)11/11/11 = 1,174,106 (+1651)11/12/11 = 1,175,746 (+1640)11/13/11 = 1,177,356 (+1610)11/14/11 = 1,179,013 (+1657)11/15/11 = 1,180,605 (+1592)11/16/11 = 1,182,164 (+1559)11/17/11 = 1,183,750 (+1586)11/18/11 = 1,185,125 (+1375)11/19/11 = 1,186,478 (+1353)



Cain : 
9/26/11 - 10/31/11 (+114,409)11/1/11 = 315,561 (+5553)11/2/11 = 324,082 (+8521) This $#@! is ridiculous!11/3/11 = 328,825 (+4743)11/4/11 = 330,137 (+1312)11/5/11 = 338,280 (+8143)11/6/11 = 344,186 (+5906)11/7/11 = 348,204 (+4018)11/8/11 = 353,409 (+5205)11/9/11 = 360,047 (+6638)11/10/11 = 365,417 (+5370)11/11/11 = 370,434 (+5017)11/12/11 = 371,229 (+795)11/13/11 = 371,844 (+615)11/14/11 = 374,387 (+2543)11/15/11 = 377,259 (+2872)11/16/11 = 380,583 (+3324)11/17/11 = 382,762 (+2179)11/18/11 = 384,971 (+2209)11/19/11 = 386,995 (+2024)



Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 156,703 (about +300 from yesterday)
10/26/11 - 156,992 (+289)10/27/11 - 157,243 (+251)10/28/11 - 157,462 (+219)10/29/11 - 157,637 (+175)10/30/11 - 157,782 (+145)10/31/11 - 157,948 (+166)11/1/11 = 158,525 (+577)11/2/11 = 158,838 (+313)11/3/11 = 159,207 (+369)11/4/11 = 159,605 (+398)11/5/11 = 160,054 (+449)11/6/11 = 160,914 (+860)11/7/11 = 161,408 (+494)11/8/11 = 161,956 (+548)11/9/11 = 163,010 (+1054)11/10/11 = 164,478 (+1468)11/11/11 = 165,995 (+1517)11/12/11 = 167,285 (+1290)11/13/11 = 168,508 (+1223)11/14/11 = 169,659 (+1151)11/15/11 = 171,470 (+1811)11/16/11 = 172,616 (+1146)11/17/11 = 173,640 (+1024)11/18/11 = 174,585 (+945)11/19/11 = 175,293 (+708)

----------


## Thurifer

It'll be 600k soon!!

----------


## neverseen

> I'm liking these 1000+ days for Ron!


LOL you HAD to say something... didn't u?

----------


## Tod

> LOL you HAD to say something... didn't u?


LOL!

----------


## Thurifer

bump

----------


## Eric21ND

oops

----------


## NeoconTea

It's interesting that Herman is still going up way faster than Newt.  It seems safe to say that Newt has already peaked.

----------


## ericams2786

███ ████: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 = 569,536 (+819)11/2/11 = 570,320 (+784)11/3/11 = 571,374 (+1,054)11/4/11 = 572,217 (+843)11/5/11 = 572,828 (+611)11/6/11 = 573,833 (+1005)11/7/11 = 574,883 (+1050)11/8/11 = 576,132 (+1249)11/9/11 = 577,653 (+1431)11/10/11 = 579,340 (+1777)11/11/11 = 580,909 (+1569)11/12/11 = 582,184 (+1275)11/13/11 = 583,683 (+1499)11/14/11 = 585,179 (+1496)11/15/11 = 586,650 (+1471)11/16/11 = 588,024 (+1374)11/17/11 = 589,264 (+1240)11/18/11 = 590,412 (+1148)11/19/11 = 591,394 (+982)11/20/11 = 592,319 (+925)



Rick Perry: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+10,055)11/1/11 = 169,359 (+99)11/2/11 = 169,429 (+70)11/3/11 = 169,544 (+115)11/4/11 = 169,582 (+38)11/5/11 = 169,671 (+89)11/6/11 = 169,695 (+24)11/7/11 = 169,818 (+123)11/8/11 = 169,969 (+151)11/9/11 = 170,050 (+81)11/10/11 = 170,436 (+386)11/11/11 = 170,766 (+330)11/12/11 = 170,877 (+111)11/13/11 = 171,017 (+140)11/14/11 = 171,114 (+97)11/15/11 = 171,175 (+61)11/16/11 = 171,163 (-12)11/17/11 = 171,304 (+141)11/18/11 = 171,375 (+71)11/19/11 = 171,394 (+19)11/20/11 = 171,443 (+49)


Bachmann: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (-2699)11/1/11 = 459,556 (-75)11/2/11 = 459,557 (+1)11/3/11 = 459,357 (-200)11/4/11 = 459,251 (-106)11/5/11 = 459,252 (+1)11/6/11 = 459,272 (+20)11/7/11 = 459,258 (-14)11/8/11 = 459,257 (-1)11/9/11 = 459,193 (-64)11/10/11 = 459,156 (-37)11/11/11 = 459,160 (+4)11/12/11 = 459,156 (-4)11/13/11 = 459,153 (-3)11/14/11 = 459,161 (+8)11/15/11 = 459,237 (+76)11/16/11 = 459,319 (+82)11/17/11 = 459,305 (-14)11/18/11 = 459,277 (-28)11/19/11 = 459,233 (-44)11/20/11 = 459,181 (-52)


Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 = 1,158,213 (+1444)11/2/11 = 1,159,630 (+1417)11/3/11 = 1,161,131 (+1501)11/4/11 = 1,162,628 (+1497)11/5/11 = 1,164,063 (+1435)11/6/11 = 1,165,852 (+1789)11/7/11 = 1,167,398 (+1546)11/8/11 = 1,168,935 (+1537)11/9/11 = 1,170,763 (+1828)11/10/11 = 1,172,455 (+1692)11/11/11 = 1,174,106 (+1651)11/12/11 = 1,175,746 (+1640)11/13/11 = 1,177,356 (+1610)11/14/11 = 1,179,013 (+1657)11/15/11 = 1,180,605 (+1592)11/16/11 = 1,182,164 (+1559)11/17/11 = 1,183,750 (+1586)11/18/11 = 1,185,125 (+1375)11/19/11 = 1,186,478 (+1353)11/20/11 = 1,187,786 (+1308)



Cain : 
9/26/11 - 10/31/11 (+114,409)11/1/11 = 315,561 (+5553)11/2/11 = 324,082 (+8521) This $#@! is ridiculous!11/3/11 = 328,825 (+4743)11/4/11 = 330,137 (+1312)11/5/11 = 338,280 (+8143)11/6/11 = 344,186 (+5906)11/7/11 = 348,204 (+4018)11/8/11 = 353,409 (+5205)11/9/11 = 360,047 (+6638)11/10/11 = 365,417 (+5370)11/11/11 = 370,434 (+5017)11/12/11 = 371,229 (+795)11/13/11 = 371,844 (+615)11/14/11 = 374,387 (+2543)11/15/11 = 377,259 (+2872)11/16/11 = 380,583 (+3324)11/17/11 = 382,762 (+2179)11/18/11 = 384,971 (+2209)11/19/11 = 386,995 (+2024)11/20/11 = 388,680 (+1685)



Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 156,703 (about +300 from yesterday)
10/26/11 - 156,992 (+289)10/27/11 - 157,243 (+251)10/28/11 - 157,462 (+219)10/29/11 - 157,637 (+175)10/30/11 - 157,782 (+145)10/31/11 - 157,948 (+166)11/1/11 = 158,525 (+577)11/2/11 = 158,838 (+313)11/3/11 = 159,207 (+369)11/4/11 = 159,605 (+398)11/5/11 = 160,054 (+449)11/6/11 = 160,914 (+860)11/7/11 = 161,408 (+494)11/8/11 = 161,956 (+548)11/9/11 = 163,010 (+1054)11/10/11 = 164,478 (+1468)11/11/11 = 165,995 (+1517)11/12/11 = 167,285 (+1290)11/13/11 = 168,508 (+1223)11/14/11 = 169,659 (+1151)11/15/11 = 171,470 (+1811)11/16/11 = 172,616 (+1146)11/17/11 = 173,640 (+1024)11/18/11 = 174,585 (+945)11/19/11 = 175,293 (+708)11/20/11 = 177,452 (+2159)

*Sorry these numbers weren't up sooner, but I had company last night until about 11pm and wasn't able to post them, however, these are the facebook likes as of 7pm yesterday.*

----------


## ericams2786

███ ████: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 = 569,536 (+819)11/2/11 = 570,320 (+784)11/3/11 = 571,374 (+1,054)11/4/11 = 572,217 (+843)11/5/11 = 572,828 (+611)11/6/11 = 573,833 (+1005)11/7/11 = 574,883 (+1050)11/8/11 = 576,132 (+1249)11/9/11 = 577,653 (+1431)11/10/11 = 579,340 (+1777)11/11/11 = 580,909 (+1569)11/12/11 = 582,184 (+1275)11/13/11 = 583,683 (+1499)11/14/11 = 585,179 (+1496)11/15/11 = 586,650 (+1471)11/16/11 = 588,024 (+1374)11/17/11 = 589,264 (+1240)11/18/11 = 590,412 (+1148)11/19/11 = 591,394 (+982)11/20/11 = 592,319 (+925)11/21/11 = 593,480 (+1161)



Rick Perry: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+10,055)11/1/11 = 169,359 (+99)11/2/11 = 169,429 (+70)11/3/11 = 169,544 (+115)11/4/11 = 169,582 (+38)11/5/11 = 169,671 (+89)11/6/11 = 169,695 (+24)11/7/11 = 169,818 (+123)11/8/11 = 169,969 (+151)11/9/11 = 170,050 (+81)11/10/11 = 170,436 (+386)11/11/11 = 170,766 (+330)11/12/11 = 170,877 (+111)11/13/11 = 171,017 (+140)11/14/11 = 171,114 (+97)11/15/11 = 171,175 (+61)11/16/11 = 171,163 (-12)11/17/11 = 171,304 (+141)11/18/11 = 171,375 (+71)11/19/11 = 171,394 (+19)11/20/11 = 171,443 (+49)11/21/11 = 171,459 (+16)


Bachmann: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (-2699)11/1/11 = 459,556 (-75)11/2/11 = 459,557 (+1)11/3/11 = 459,357 (-200)11/4/11 = 459,251 (-106)11/5/11 = 459,252 (+1)11/6/11 = 459,272 (+20)11/7/11 = 459,258 (-14)11/8/11 = 459,257 (-1)11/9/11 = 459,193 (-64)11/10/11 = 459,156 (-37)11/11/11 = 459,160 (+4)11/12/11 = 459,156 (-4)11/13/11 = 459,153 (-3)11/14/11 = 459,161 (+8)11/15/11 = 459,237 (+76)11/16/11 = 459,319 (+82)11/17/11 = 459,305 (-14)11/18/11 = 459,277 (-28)11/19/11 = 459,233 (-44)11/20/11 = 459,181 (-52)11/21/11 = 459,174 (-7)


Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 = 1,158,213 (+1444)11/2/11 = 1,159,630 (+1417)11/3/11 = 1,161,131 (+1501)11/4/11 = 1,162,628 (+1497)11/5/11 = 1,164,063 (+1435)11/6/11 = 1,165,852 (+1789)11/7/11 = 1,167,398 (+1546)11/8/11 = 1,168,935 (+1537)11/9/11 = 1,170,763 (+1828)11/10/11 = 1,172,455 (+1692)11/11/11 = 1,174,106 (+1651)11/12/11 = 1,175,746 (+1640)11/13/11 = 1,177,356 (+1610)11/14/11 = 1,179,013 (+1657)11/15/11 = 1,180,605 (+1592)11/16/11 = 1,182,164 (+1559)11/17/11 = 1,183,750 (+1586)11/18/11 = 1,185,125 (+1375)11/19/11 = 1,186,478 (+1353)11/20/11 = 1,187,786 (+1308)11/21/11 = 1,189,183 (+1397)



Cain : 
9/26/11 - 10/31/11 (+114,409)11/1/11 = 315,561 (+5553)11/2/11 = 324,082 (+8521) This $#@! is ridiculous!11/3/11 = 328,825 (+4743)11/4/11 = 330,137 (+1312)11/5/11 = 338,280 (+8143)11/6/11 = 344,186 (+5906)11/7/11 = 348,204 (+4018)11/8/11 = 353,409 (+5205)11/9/11 = 360,047 (+6638)11/10/11 = 365,417 (+5370)11/11/11 = 370,434 (+5017)11/12/11 = 371,229 (+795)11/13/11 = 371,844 (+615)11/14/11 = 374,387 (+2543)11/15/11 = 377,259 (+2872)11/16/11 = 380,583 (+3324)11/17/11 = 382,762 (+2179)11/18/11 = 384,971 (+2209)11/19/11 = 386,995 (+2024)11/20/11 = 388,680 (+1685)11/21/11 = 390,117 (+1437)



Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 156,703 (about +300 from yesterday)
10/26/11 - 156,992 (+289)10/27/11 - 157,243 (+251)10/28/11 - 157,462 (+219)10/29/11 - 157,637 (+175)10/30/11 - 157,782 (+145)10/31/11 - 157,948 (+166)11/1/11 = 158,525 (+577)11/2/11 = 158,838 (+313)11/3/11 = 159,207 (+369)11/4/11 = 159,605 (+398)11/5/11 = 160,054 (+449)11/6/11 = 160,914 (+860)11/7/11 = 161,408 (+494)11/8/11 = 161,956 (+548)11/9/11 = 163,010 (+1054)11/10/11 = 164,478 (+1468)11/11/11 = 165,995 (+1517)11/12/11 = 167,285 (+1290)11/13/11 = 168,508 (+1223)11/14/11 = 169,659 (+1151)11/15/11 = 171,470 (+1811)11/16/11 = 172,616 (+1146)11/17/11 = 173,640 (+1024)11/18/11 = 174,585 (+945)11/19/11 = 175,293 (+708)11/20/11 = 177,452 (+2159)11/21/11 = 179,940 (+2488)

----------


## Carole

LOL

Look what I just found. A place that sells facebook likes. 


http://www.socialfirewire.com/

Surely, no political candidate would stoop to buying facebook likes.

----------


## Thurifer

Quite a bit of likes so far today. ;-)

----------


## ericams2786

███ ████: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 = 569,536 (+819)11/2/11 = 570,320 (+784)11/3/11 = 571,374 (+1,054)11/4/11 = 572,217 (+843)11/5/11 = 572,828 (+611)11/6/11 = 573,833 (+1005)11/7/11 = 574,883 (+1050)11/8/11 = 576,132 (+1249)11/9/11 = 577,653 (+1431)11/10/11 = 579,340 (+1777)11/11/11 = 580,909 (+1569)11/12/11 = 582,184 (+1275)11/13/11 = 583,683 (+1499)11/14/11 = 585,179 (+1496)11/15/11 = 586,650 (+1471)11/16/11 = 588,024 (+1374)11/17/11 = 589,264 (+1240)11/18/11 = 590,412 (+1148)11/19/11 = 591,394 (+982)11/20/11 = 592,319 (+925)11/21/11 = 593,480 (+1161)11/22/11 = 595,428 (+1948)



Rick Perry: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+10,055)11/1/11 = 169,359 (+99)11/2/11 = 169,429 (+70)11/3/11 = 169,544 (+115)11/4/11 = 169,582 (+38)11/5/11 = 169,671 (+89)11/6/11 = 169,695 (+24)11/7/11 = 169,818 (+123)11/8/11 = 169,969 (+151)11/9/11 = 170,050 (+81)11/10/11 = 170,436 (+386)11/11/11 = 170,766 (+330)11/12/11 = 170,877 (+111)11/13/11 = 171,017 (+140)11/14/11 = 171,114 (+97)11/15/11 = 171,175 (+61)11/16/11 = 171,163 (-12)11/17/11 = 171,304 (+141)11/18/11 = 171,375 (+71)11/19/11 = 171,394 (+19)11/20/11 = 171,443 (+49)11/21/11 = 171,459 (+16)11/22/11 = 171,473 (+14)


Bachmann: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (-2699)11/1/11 = 459,556 (-75)11/2/11 = 459,557 (+1)11/3/11 = 459,357 (-200)11/4/11 = 459,251 (-106)11/5/11 = 459,252 (+1)11/6/11 = 459,272 (+20)11/7/11 = 459,258 (-14)11/8/11 = 459,257 (-1)11/9/11 = 459,193 (-64)11/10/11 = 459,156 (-37)11/11/11 = 459,160 (+4)11/12/11 = 459,156 (-4)11/13/11 = 459,153 (-3)11/14/11 = 459,161 (+8)11/15/11 = 459,237 (+76)11/16/11 = 459,319 (+82)11/17/11 = 459,305 (-14)11/18/11 = 459,277 (-28)11/19/11 = 459,233 (-44)11/20/11 = 459,181 (-52)11/21/11 = 459,174 (-7)11/22/11 = 459,156 (-18)


Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 = 1,158,213 (+1444)11/2/11 = 1,159,630 (+1417)11/3/11 = 1,161,131 (+1501)11/4/11 = 1,162,628 (+1497)11/5/11 = 1,164,063 (+1435)11/6/11 = 1,165,852 (+1789)11/7/11 = 1,167,398 (+1546)11/8/11 = 1,168,935 (+1537)11/9/11 = 1,170,763 (+1828)11/10/11 = 1,172,455 (+1692)11/11/11 = 1,174,106 (+1651)11/12/11 = 1,175,746 (+1640)11/13/11 = 1,177,356 (+1610)11/14/11 = 1,179,013 (+1657)11/15/11 = 1,180,605 (+1592)11/16/11 = 1,182,164 (+1559)11/17/11 = 1,183,750 (+1586)11/18/11 = 1,185,125 (+1375)11/19/11 = 1,186,478 (+1353)11/20/11 = 1,187,786 (+1308)11/21/11 = 1,189,183 (+1397)11/22/11 = 1,190,849 (+1666)



Cain : 
9/26/11 - 10/31/11 (+114,409)11/1/11 = 315,561 (+5553)11/2/11 = 324,082 (+8521) This $#@! is ridiculous!11/3/11 = 328,825 (+4743)11/4/11 = 330,137 (+1312)11/5/11 = 338,280 (+8143)11/6/11 = 344,186 (+5906)11/7/11 = 348,204 (+4018)11/8/11 = 353,409 (+5205)11/9/11 = 360,047 (+6638)11/10/11 = 365,417 (+5370)11/11/11 = 370,434 (+5017)11/12/11 = 371,229 (+795)11/13/11 = 371,844 (+615)11/14/11 = 374,387 (+2543)11/15/11 = 377,259 (+2872)11/16/11 = 380,583 (+3324)11/17/11 = 382,762 (+2179)11/18/11 = 384,971 (+2209)11/19/11 = 386,995 (+2024)11/20/11 = 388,680 (+1685)11/21/11 = 390,117 (+1437)11/22/11 = 391,611 (+1494)



Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 156,703 (about +300 from yesterday)
10/26/11 - 156,992 (+289)10/27/11 - 157,243 (+251)10/28/11 - 157,462 (+219)10/29/11 - 157,637 (+175)10/30/11 - 157,782 (+145)10/31/11 - 157,948 (+166)11/1/11 = 158,525 (+577)11/2/11 = 158,838 (+313)11/3/11 = 159,207 (+369)11/4/11 = 159,605 (+398)11/5/11 = 160,054 (+449)11/6/11 = 160,914 (+860)11/7/11 = 161,408 (+494)11/8/11 = 161,956 (+548)11/9/11 = 163,010 (+1054)11/10/11 = 164,478 (+1468)11/11/11 = 165,995 (+1517)11/12/11 = 167,285 (+1290)11/13/11 = 168,508 (+1223)11/14/11 = 169,659 (+1151)11/15/11 = 171,470 (+1811)11/16/11 = 172,616 (+1146)11/17/11 = 173,640 (+1024)11/18/11 = 174,585 (+945)11/19/11 = 175,293 (+708)11/20/11 = 177,452 (+2159)11/21/11 = 179,940 (+2488)11/22/11 = 182,806 (+2866)
*These numbers are about 2 hrs later than my normal data collecting time, but I was busy watching Paul completely dominate and pwn that National Security Debate!*

----------


## AlexG

Paul finally beats Romney by a big margin!

----------


## Thurifer

bump

----------


## iGGz

//

----------


## pauliticalfan

It looks like we're up pretty nicely today.

----------


## ericams2786

███ ████: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 = 569,536 (+819)11/2/11 = 570,320 (+784)11/3/11 = 571,374 (+1,054)11/4/11 = 572,217 (+843)11/5/11 = 572,828 (+611)11/6/11 = 573,833 (+1005)11/7/11 = 574,883 (+1050)11/8/11 = 576,132 (+1249)11/9/11 = 577,653 (+1431)11/10/11 = 579,340 (+1777)11/11/11 = 580,909 (+1569)11/12/11 = 582,184 (+1275)11/13/11 = 583,683 (+1499)11/14/11 = 585,179 (+1496)11/15/11 = 586,650 (+1471)11/16/11 = 588,024 (+1374)11/17/11 = 589,264 (+1240)11/18/11 = 590,412 (+1148)11/19/11 = 591,394 (+982)11/20/11 = 592,319 (+925)11/21/11 = 593,480 (+1161)11/22/11 = 595,428 (+1948)11/23/11 = 597,579 (+2151)



Rick Perry: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+10,055)11/1/11 = 169,359 (+99)11/2/11 = 169,429 (+70)11/3/11 = 169,544 (+115)11/4/11 = 169,582 (+38)11/5/11 = 169,671 (+89)11/6/11 = 169,695 (+24)11/7/11 = 169,818 (+123)11/8/11 = 169,969 (+151)11/9/11 = 170,050 (+81)11/10/11 = 170,436 (+386)11/11/11 = 170,766 (+330)11/12/11 = 170,877 (+111)11/13/11 = 171,017 (+140)11/14/11 = 171,114 (+97)11/15/11 = 171,175 (+61)11/16/11 = 171,163 (-12)11/17/11 = 171,304 (+141)11/18/11 = 171,375 (+71)11/19/11 = 171,394 (+19)11/20/11 = 171,443 (+49)11/21/11 = 171,459 (+16)11/22/11 = 171,473 (+14)11/23/11 = 171,508 (+35)


Bachmann: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (-2699)11/1/11 = 459,556 (-75)11/2/11 = 459,557 (+1)11/3/11 = 459,357 (-200)11/4/11 = 459,251 (-106)11/5/11 = 459,252 (+1)11/6/11 = 459,272 (+20)11/7/11 = 459,258 (-14)11/8/11 = 459,257 (-1)11/9/11 = 459,193 (-64)11/10/11 = 459,156 (-37)11/11/11 = 459,160 (+4)11/12/11 = 459,156 (-4)11/13/11 = 459,153 (-3)11/14/11 = 459,161 (+8)11/15/11 = 459,237 (+76)11/16/11 = 459,319 (+82)11/17/11 = 459,305 (-14)11/18/11 = 459,277 (-28)11/19/11 = 459,233 (-44)11/20/11 = 459,181 (-52)11/21/11 = 459,174 (-7)11/22/11 = 459,156 (-18)11/23/11 = 459,194 (+38)


Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 = 1,158,213 (+1444)11/2/11 = 1,159,630 (+1417)11/3/11 = 1,161,131 (+1501)11/4/11 = 1,162,628 (+1497)11/5/11 = 1,164,063 (+1435)11/6/11 = 1,165,852 (+1789)11/7/11 = 1,167,398 (+1546)11/8/11 = 1,168,935 (+1537)11/9/11 = 1,170,763 (+1828)11/10/11 = 1,172,455 (+1692)11/11/11 = 1,174,106 (+1651)11/12/11 = 1,175,746 (+1640)11/13/11 = 1,177,356 (+1610)11/14/11 = 1,179,013 (+1657)11/15/11 = 1,180,605 (+1592)11/16/11 = 1,182,164 (+1559)11/17/11 = 1,183,750 (+1586)11/18/11 = 1,185,125 (+1375)11/19/11 = 1,186,478 (+1353)11/20/11 = 1,187,786 (+1308)11/21/11 = 1,189,183 (+1397)11/22/11 = 1,190,849 (+1666)11/23/11 = 1,192,188 (+1339)



Cain : 
9/26/11 - 10/31/11 (+114,409)11/1/11 = 315,561 (+5553)11/2/11 = 324,082 (+8521) This $#@! is ridiculous!11/3/11 = 328,825 (+4743)11/4/11 = 330,137 (+1312)11/5/11 = 338,280 (+8143)11/6/11 = 344,186 (+5906)11/7/11 = 348,204 (+4018)11/8/11 = 353,409 (+5205)11/9/11 = 360,047 (+6638)11/10/11 = 365,417 (+5370)11/11/11 = 370,434 (+5017)11/12/11 = 371,229 (+795)11/13/11 = 371,844 (+615)11/14/11 = 374,387 (+2543)11/15/11 = 377,259 (+2872)11/16/11 = 380,583 (+3324)11/17/11 = 382,762 (+2179)11/18/11 = 384,971 (+2209)11/19/11 = 386,995 (+2024)11/20/11 = 388,680 (+1685)11/21/11 = 390,117 (+1437)11/22/11 = 391,611 (+1494)11/23/11 = 393,061 (+1450)



Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 156,703 (about +300 from yesterday)
10/26/11 - 156,992 (+289)10/27/11 - 157,243 (+251)10/28/11 - 157,462 (+219)10/29/11 - 157,637 (+175)10/30/11 - 157,782 (+145)10/31/11 - 157,948 (+166)11/1/11 = 158,525 (+577)11/2/11 = 158,838 (+313)11/3/11 = 159,207 (+369)11/4/11 = 159,605 (+398)11/5/11 = 160,054 (+449)11/6/11 = 160,914 (+860)11/7/11 = 161,408 (+494)11/8/11 = 161,956 (+548)11/9/11 = 163,010 (+1054)11/10/11 = 164,478 (+1468)11/11/11 = 165,995 (+1517)11/12/11 = 167,285 (+1290)11/13/11 = 168,508 (+1223)11/14/11 = 169,659 (+1151)11/15/11 = 171,470 (+1811)11/16/11 = 172,616 (+1146)11/17/11 = 173,640 (+1024)11/18/11 = 174,585 (+945)11/19/11 = 175,293 (+708)11/20/11 = 177,452 (+2159)11/21/11 = 179,940 (+2488)11/22/11 = 182,806 (+2866)11/23/11 = 185,041 (+2235)

----------


## pauliticalfan

Our first 2k day all month. We're building momentum.

----------


## misconstrued

> LOL
> 
> Look what I just found. A place that sells facebook likes. 
> 
> 
> http://www.socialfirewire.com/
> 
> Surely, no political candidate would stoop to buying facebook likes.


Funny how they sell Facebook Likes (you can order up to 50,000 at a time) yet they only have 2500 Likes on their own page.
https://www.facebook.com/socialfirewire

They also sell Twitter followers (order up to 10,000 at a time) yet they only have 242 followers 
http://twitter.com/#!/socialfirewire

----------


## trey4sports

i doubt romney bought likes. He has very high name ID. Lots of people like him. He's been running for prez for a long damn time now.

----------


## Thurifer

> Our first 2k day all month. We're building momentum.


Excellent!

----------


## JustinL



----------


## Kregisen

We've reached about 598,000 now...growth is amazing. The only one beating us is Romney and that's because he's a governor...governors on average probably have literally 50+ times as many likes as congressman obviously due to name recognition. Ron probably has more likes than every other congressman combined besides Bachmann, and he still has 150,000 more than her.

----------


## ericams2786

███ ████: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 = 569,536 (+819)11/2/11 = 570,320 (+784)11/3/11 = 571,374 (+1,054)11/4/11 = 572,217 (+843)11/5/11 = 572,828 (+611)11/6/11 = 573,833 (+1005)11/7/11 = 574,883 (+1050)11/8/11 = 576,132 (+1249)11/9/11 = 577,653 (+1431)11/10/11 = 579,340 (+1777)11/11/11 = 580,909 (+1569)11/12/11 = 582,184 (+1275)11/13/11 = 583,683 (+1499)11/14/11 = 585,179 (+1496)11/15/11 = 586,650 (+1471)11/16/11 = 588,024 (+1374)11/17/11 = 589,264 (+1240)11/18/11 = 590,412 (+1148)11/19/11 = 591,394 (+982)11/20/11 = 592,319 (+925)11/21/11 = 593,480 (+1161)11/22/11 = 595,428 (+1948)11/23/11 = 597,579 (+2151)11/24/11 = 598,545 (+966)



Rick Perry: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+10,055)11/1/11 = 169,359 (+99)11/2/11 = 169,429 (+70)11/3/11 = 169,544 (+115)11/4/11 = 169,582 (+38)11/5/11 = 169,671 (+89)11/6/11 = 169,695 (+24)11/7/11 = 169,818 (+123)11/8/11 = 169,969 (+151)11/9/11 = 170,050 (+81)11/10/11 = 170,436 (+386)11/11/11 = 170,766 (+330)11/12/11 = 170,877 (+111)11/13/11 = 171,017 (+140)11/14/11 = 171,114 (+97)11/15/11 = 171,175 (+61)11/16/11 = 171,163 (-12)11/17/11 = 171,304 (+141)11/18/11 = 171,375 (+71)11/19/11 = 171,394 (+19)11/20/11 = 171,443 (+49)11/21/11 = 171,459 (+16)11/22/11 = 171,473 (+14)11/23/11 = 171,508 (+35)11/24/11 = 171,515 (+7)


Bachmann: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (-2699)11/1/11 = 459,556 (-75)11/2/11 = 459,557 (+1)11/3/11 = 459,357 (-200)11/4/11 = 459,251 (-106)11/5/11 = 459,252 (+1)11/6/11 = 459,272 (+20)11/7/11 = 459,258 (-14)11/8/11 = 459,257 (-1)11/9/11 = 459,193 (-64)11/10/11 = 459,156 (-37)11/11/11 = 459,160 (+4)11/12/11 = 459,156 (-4)11/13/11 = 459,153 (-3)11/14/11 = 459,161 (+8)11/15/11 = 459,237 (+76)11/16/11 = 459,319 (+82)11/17/11 = 459,305 (-14)11/18/11 = 459,277 (-28)11/19/11 = 459,233 (-44)11/20/11 = 459,181 (-52)11/21/11 = 459,174 (-7)11/22/11 = 459,156 (-18)11/23/11 = 459,194 (+38)11/24/11 = 459,172 (-22)


Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 = 1,158,213 (+1444)11/2/11 = 1,159,630 (+1417)11/3/11 = 1,161,131 (+1501)11/4/11 = 1,162,628 (+1497)11/5/11 = 1,164,063 (+1435)11/6/11 = 1,165,852 (+1789)11/7/11 = 1,167,398 (+1546)11/8/11 = 1,168,935 (+1537)11/9/11 = 1,170,763 (+1828)11/10/11 = 1,172,455 (+1692)11/11/11 = 1,174,106 (+1651)11/12/11 = 1,175,746 (+1640)11/13/11 = 1,177,356 (+1610)11/14/11 = 1,179,013 (+1657)11/15/11 = 1,180,605 (+1592)11/16/11 = 1,182,164 (+1559)11/17/11 = 1,183,750 (+1586)11/18/11 = 1,185,125 (+1375)11/19/11 = 1,186,478 (+1353)11/20/11 = 1,187,786 (+1308)11/21/11 = 1,189,183 (+1397)11/22/11 = 1,190,849 (+1666)11/23/11 = 1,192,188 (+1339)11/24/11 = 1,193,403 (+1215)



Cain : 
9/26/11 - 10/31/11 (+114,409)11/1/11 = 315,561 (+5553)11/2/11 = 324,082 (+8521) This $#@! is ridiculous!11/3/11 = 328,825 (+4743)11/4/11 = 330,137 (+1312)11/5/11 = 338,280 (+8143)11/6/11 = 344,186 (+5906)11/7/11 = 348,204 (+4018)11/8/11 = 353,409 (+5205)11/9/11 = 360,047 (+6638)11/10/11 = 365,417 (+5370)11/11/11 = 370,434 (+5017)11/12/11 = 371,229 (+795)11/13/11 = 371,844 (+615)11/14/11 = 374,387 (+2543)11/15/11 = 377,259 (+2872)11/16/11 = 380,583 (+3324)11/17/11 = 382,762 (+2179)11/18/11 = 384,971 (+2209)11/19/11 = 386,995 (+2024)11/20/11 = 388,680 (+1685)11/21/11 = 390,117 (+1437)11/22/11 = 391,611 (+1494)11/23/11 = 393,061 (+1450)11/24/11 = 394,317 (+1256)



Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 156,703 (about +300 from yesterday)
10/26/11 - 156,992 (+289)10/27/11 - 157,243 (+251)10/28/11 - 157,462 (+219)10/29/11 - 157,637 (+175)10/30/11 - 157,782 (+145)10/31/11 - 157,948 (+166)11/1/11 = 158,525 (+577)11/2/11 = 158,838 (+313)11/3/11 = 159,207 (+369)11/4/11 = 159,605 (+398)11/5/11 = 160,054 (+449)11/6/11 = 160,914 (+860)11/7/11 = 161,408 (+494)11/8/11 = 161,956 (+548)11/9/11 = 163,010 (+1054)11/10/11 = 164,478 (+1468)11/11/11 = 165,995 (+1517)11/12/11 = 167,285 (+1290)11/13/11 = 168,508 (+1223)11/14/11 = 169,659 (+1151)11/15/11 = 171,470 (+1811)11/16/11 = 172,616 (+1146)11/17/11 = 173,640 (+1024)11/18/11 = 174,585 (+945)11/19/11 = 175,293 (+708)11/20/11 = 177,452 (+2159)11/21/11 = 179,940 (+2488)11/22/11 = 182,806 (+2866)11/23/11 = 185,041 (+2235)11/24/11 = 186,575 (+1534)

----------


## jbuttell

> We've reached about 598,000 now...growth is amazing. The only one beating us is Romney and that's because he's a governor...governors on average probably have literally 50+ times as many likes as congressman obviously due to name recognition. Ron probably has more likes than every other congressman combined besides Bachmann, and he still has 150,000 more than her.


if that were true, why isn't Perry up there too once he was a gov? I don't think I've ever knowingly met a mitt (willi?) supporter, so I find his numbers very questionable.

----------


## Xelaetaks

> if that were true, why isn't Perry up there too once he was a gov? I don't think I've ever knowingly met a mitt (willi?) supporter, so I find his numbers very questionable.


My neighbor who is a lot older than me probably 30-40 likes Mitt Romney cause he thinks Mitt Romney is very knowledgable about business.    Mitt Romney is probably our biggest threat. Alot of people are fooled by slick talkers, that is pretty much how Obama won. I guess he probably also has vested interests with alot of rich people. 

I guess Ron Paul is pretty much the only candidate running on principles, which is why I trust far more than ny of the others, especially Romney.

----------


## matt0611

> My neighbor who is a lot older than me probably 30-40 *likes Mitt Romney cause he thinks Mitt Romney is very knowledgable about business.*    Mitt Romney is probably our biggest threat. Alot of people are fooled by slick talkers, that is pretty much how Obama won. I guess he probably also has vested interests with alot of rich people. 
> 
> I guess Ron Paul is pretty much the only candidate running on principles, which is why I trust far more than ny of the others, especially Romney.


This is the same reason my Dad is going with Mitt. 
He claims he is good at business stuff.
Can't get him to go for Paul because he thinks he wants too much change and he's fallen for the "we're at war with terrorists so we don't need any more civil liberties" line of thinking. He's pretty stubborn and I don't think I'll be able to convince him otherwise.

----------


## KingNothing

Romney is the best "slight change to the status quo" candidate running in this election.  He's a bright guy, he's a weasel, he looks and acts the part, and he'll do and say whatever he needs to do and say to make the voters and the elites happy.

----------


## squirekyle

1 MILLION Likes Strong for Ron Paul Facebook BOMB: http://www.facebook.com/events/203786723029474/ 

Hey!  wouldn't hurt right?

----------


## ericams2786

███ ████: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 = 569,536 (+819)11/2/11 = 570,320 (+784)11/3/11 = 571,374 (+1,054)11/4/11 = 572,217 (+843)11/5/11 = 572,828 (+611)11/6/11 = 573,833 (+1005)11/7/11 = 574,883 (+1050)11/8/11 = 576,132 (+1249)11/9/11 = 577,653 (+1431)11/10/11 = 579,340 (+1777)11/11/11 = 580,909 (+1569)11/12/11 = 582,184 (+1275)11/13/11 = 583,683 (+1499)11/14/11 = 585,179 (+1496)11/15/11 = 586,650 (+1471)11/16/11 = 588,024 (+1374)11/17/11 = 589,264 (+1240)11/18/11 = 590,412 (+1148)11/19/11 = 591,394 (+982)11/20/11 = 592,319 (+925)11/21/11 = 593,480 (+1161)11/22/11 = 595,428 (+1948)11/23/11 = 597,579 (+2151)11/24/11 = 598,545 (+966)11/25/11 = 599,298 (+753)



Rick Perry: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+10,055)11/1/11 = 169,359 (+99)11/2/11 = 169,429 (+70)11/3/11 = 169,544 (+115)11/4/11 = 169,582 (+38)11/5/11 = 169,671 (+89)11/6/11 = 169,695 (+24)11/7/11 = 169,818 (+123)11/8/11 = 169,969 (+151)11/9/11 = 170,050 (+81)11/10/11 = 170,436 (+386)11/11/11 = 170,766 (+330)11/12/11 = 170,877 (+111)11/13/11 = 171,017 (+140)11/14/11 = 171,114 (+97)11/15/11 = 171,175 (+61)11/16/11 = 171,163 (-12)11/17/11 = 171,304 (+141)11/18/11 = 171,375 (+71)11/19/11 = 171,394 (+19)11/20/11 = 171,443 (+49)11/21/11 = 171,459 (+16)11/22/11 = 171,473 (+14)11/23/11 = 171,508 (+35)11/24/11 = 171,515 (+7)11/25/11 = 171,543 (+28)


Bachmann: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (-2699)11/1/11 = 459,556 (-75)11/2/11 = 459,557 (+1)11/3/11 = 459,357 (-200)11/4/11 = 459,251 (-106)11/5/11 = 459,252 (+1)11/6/11 = 459,272 (+20)11/7/11 = 459,258 (-14)11/8/11 = 459,257 (-1)11/9/11 = 459,193 (-64)11/10/11 = 459,156 (-37)11/11/11 = 459,160 (+4)11/12/11 = 459,156 (-4)11/13/11 = 459,153 (-3)11/14/11 = 459,161 (+8)11/15/11 = 459,237 (+76)11/16/11 = 459,319 (+82)11/17/11 = 459,305 (-14)11/18/11 = 459,277 (-28)11/19/11 = 459,233 (-44)11/20/11 = 459,181 (-52)11/21/11 = 459,174 (-7)11/22/11 = 459,156 (-18)11/23/11 = 459,194 (+38)11/24/11 = 459,172 (-22)11/25/11 = 459,164 (-8)


Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 = 1,158,213 (+1444)11/2/11 = 1,159,630 (+1417)11/3/11 = 1,161,131 (+1501)11/4/11 = 1,162,628 (+1497)11/5/11 = 1,164,063 (+1435)11/6/11 = 1,165,852 (+1789)11/7/11 = 1,167,398 (+1546)11/8/11 = 1,168,935 (+1537)11/9/11 = 1,170,763 (+1828)11/10/11 = 1,172,455 (+1692)11/11/11 = 1,174,106 (+1651)11/12/11 = 1,175,746 (+1640)11/13/11 = 1,177,356 (+1610)11/14/11 = 1,179,013 (+1657)11/15/11 = 1,180,605 (+1592)11/16/11 = 1,182,164 (+1559)11/17/11 = 1,183,750 (+1586)11/18/11 = 1,185,125 (+1375)11/19/11 = 1,186,478 (+1353)11/20/11 = 1,187,786 (+1308)11/21/11 = 1,189,183 (+1397)11/22/11 = 1,190,849 (+1666)11/23/11 = 1,192,188 (+1339)11/24/11 = 1,193,403 (+1215)11/25/11 = 1,194,415 (+1012)



Cain : 
9/26/11 - 10/31/11 (+114,409)11/1/11 = 315,561 (+5553)11/2/11 = 324,082 (+8521) This $#@! is ridiculous!11/3/11 = 328,825 (+4743)11/4/11 = 330,137 (+1312)11/5/11 = 338,280 (+8143)11/6/11 = 344,186 (+5906)11/7/11 = 348,204 (+4018)11/8/11 = 353,409 (+5205)11/9/11 = 360,047 (+6638)11/10/11 = 365,417 (+5370)11/11/11 = 370,434 (+5017)11/12/11 = 371,229 (+795)11/13/11 = 371,844 (+615)11/14/11 = 374,387 (+2543)11/15/11 = 377,259 (+2872)11/16/11 = 380,583 (+3324)11/17/11 = 382,762 (+2179)11/18/11 = 384,971 (+2209)11/19/11 = 386,995 (+2024)11/20/11 = 388,680 (+1685)11/21/11 = 390,117 (+1437)11/22/11 = 391,611 (+1494)11/23/11 = 393,061 (+1450)11/24/11 = 394,317 (+1256)11/25/11 = 395,528 (+1211)



Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 156,703 (about +300 from yesterday)
10/26/11 - 156,992 (+289)10/27/11 - 157,243 (+251)10/28/11 - 157,462 (+219)10/29/11 - 157,637 (+175)10/30/11 - 157,782 (+145)10/31/11 - 157,948 (+166)11/1/11 = 158,525 (+577)11/2/11 = 158,838 (+313)11/3/11 = 159,207 (+369)11/4/11 = 159,605 (+398)11/5/11 = 160,054 (+449)11/6/11 = 160,914 (+860)11/7/11 = 161,408 (+494)11/8/11 = 161,956 (+548)11/9/11 = 163,010 (+1054)11/10/11 = 164,478 (+1468)11/11/11 = 165,995 (+1517)11/12/11 = 167,285 (+1290)11/13/11 = 168,508 (+1223)11/14/11 = 169,659 (+1151)11/15/11 = 171,470 (+1811)11/16/11 = 172,616 (+1146)11/17/11 = 173,640 (+1024)11/18/11 = 174,585 (+945)11/19/11 = 175,293 (+708)11/20/11 = 177,452 (+2159)11/21/11 = 179,940 (+2488)11/22/11 = 182,806 (+2866)11/23/11 = 185,041 (+2235)11/24/11 = 186,575 (+1534)11/25/11 = 187,694 (+1119)

----------


## Thurifer

Slow day since it's the day after Thanksgiving, but still good that we're so close to 600k.

----------


## Carole

Could this be the source of some candidates’ facebook likes?
h xxp://www.socialfirewire.com/

500 facebook fans $39
5500 Facebook fans $239
10500 Facebook fans $ 399

This is pretty sad "if" certain candidates are doing it. 

People, we must consider the possibility that a couple of these candidates are purchasing "some" of their "likes".

----------


## freeforall

hehe.  wouldn't surprise me at all.  is there any way to know?




> Could this be the source of some candidates’ facebook likes?
> h xxp://www.socialfirewire.com/
> 
> 500 facebook fans $39
> 5500 Facebook fans $239
> 10500 Facebook fans $ 399
> 
> This is pretty sad "if" certain candidates are doing it.

----------


## jbuttell

so, Romney only had to drop aprox 40k to get his 1000000 likes? Sounds like a deal :P

----------


## Carole

> hehe.  wouldn't surprise me at all.  is there any way to know?


I have no idea.

----------


## Carole

> so, Romney only had to drop aprox 40k to get his 1000000 likes? Sounds like a deal :P




I guess we'll never know, but if you look at his average "likes" per week and work it all the way back to when it started, it could be revealing. I can see someone purchasing the first 100k or 500k "likes" and starting from there.  Very sad if true, but absolute conjecture at this point.

----------


## sailingaway

> Could this be the source of some candidates’ facebook likes?
> h xxp://www.socialfirewire.com/
> 
> 500 facebook fans $39
> 5500 Facebook fans $239
> 10500 Facebook fans $ 399
> 
> This is pretty sad "if" certain candidates are doing it. 
> 
> People, we must consider the possibility that a couple of these candidates are purchasing "some" of their "likes".


We know that Gingrich purchased twitter followers, and Cain's are unbelievable.

----------


## IndianaPolitico

Looking forward to seeing what will happen to Gingrich after the immigration flap.

----------


## IterTemporis

We are past 600k likes.




> 600,126
> like this

----------


## Heman5up

Very nice chart. Do you think you can show a "cumulative" chart too?  Thanks...

----------


## Heman5up

> I don't think I've ever knowingly met a mitt (willi?) supporter, so I find his numbers very questionable.


Any idea why Romney likes/day spiked up in mid-October and ARE REMARKABLY STABLE EVERY DAY?

----------


## ericams2786

███ ████: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 = 569,536 (+819)11/2/11 = 570,320 (+784)11/3/11 = 571,374 (+1,054)11/4/11 = 572,217 (+843)11/5/11 = 572,828 (+611)11/6/11 = 573,833 (+1005)11/7/11 = 574,883 (+1050)11/8/11 = 576,132 (+1249)11/9/11 = 577,653 (+1431)11/10/11 = 579,340 (+1777)11/11/11 = 580,909 (+1569)11/12/11 = 582,184 (+1275)11/13/11 = 583,683 (+1499)11/14/11 = 585,179 (+1496)11/15/11 = 586,650 (+1471)11/16/11 = 588,024 (+1374)11/17/11 = 589,264 (+1240)11/18/11 = 590,412 (+1148)11/19/11 = 591,394 (+982)11/20/11 = 592,319 (+925)11/21/11 = 593,480 (+1161)11/22/11 = 595,428 (+1948)11/23/11 = 597,579 (+2151)11/24/11 = 598,545 (+966)11/25/11 = 599,298 (+753)11/26/11 = 600,145 (+847)



Rick Perry: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+10,055)11/1/11 = 169,359 (+99)11/2/11 = 169,429 (+70)11/3/11 = 169,544 (+115)11/4/11 = 169,582 (+38)11/5/11 = 169,671 (+89)11/6/11 = 169,695 (+24)11/7/11 = 169,818 (+123)11/8/11 = 169,969 (+151)11/9/11 = 170,050 (+81)11/10/11 = 170,436 (+386)11/11/11 = 170,766 (+330)11/12/11 = 170,877 (+111)11/13/11 = 171,017 (+140)11/14/11 = 171,114 (+97)11/15/11 = 171,175 (+61)11/16/11 = 171,163 (-12)11/17/11 = 171,304 (+141)11/18/11 = 171,375 (+71)11/19/11 = 171,394 (+19)11/20/11 = 171,443 (+49)11/21/11 = 171,459 (+16)11/22/11 = 171,473 (+14)11/23/11 = 171,508 (+35)11/24/11 = 171,515 (+7)11/25/11 = 171,543 (+28)11/26/11 = 171,570 (+27)


Bachmann: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (-2699)11/1/11 = 459,556 (-75)11/2/11 = 459,557 (+1)11/3/11 = 459,357 (-200)11/4/11 = 459,251 (-106)11/5/11 = 459,252 (+1)11/6/11 = 459,272 (+20)11/7/11 = 459,258 (-14)11/8/11 = 459,257 (-1)11/9/11 = 459,193 (-64)11/10/11 = 459,156 (-37)11/11/11 = 459,160 (+4)11/12/11 = 459,156 (-4)11/13/11 = 459,153 (-3)11/14/11 = 459,161 (+8)11/15/11 = 459,237 (+76)11/16/11 = 459,319 (+82)11/17/11 = 459,305 (-14)11/18/11 = 459,277 (-28)11/19/11 = 459,233 (-44)11/20/11 = 459,181 (-52)11/21/11 = 459,174 (-7)11/22/11 = 459,156 (-18)11/23/11 = 459,194 (+38)11/24/11 = 459,172 (-22)11/25/11 = 459,164 (-8)11/26/11 = 459,172 (+8)


Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 = 1,158,213 (+1444)11/2/11 = 1,159,630 (+1417)11/3/11 = 1,161,131 (+1501)11/4/11 = 1,162,628 (+1497)11/5/11 = 1,164,063 (+1435)11/6/11 = 1,165,852 (+1789)11/7/11 = 1,167,398 (+1546)11/8/11 = 1,168,935 (+1537)11/9/11 = 1,170,763 (+1828)11/10/11 = 1,172,455 (+1692)11/11/11 = 1,174,106 (+1651)11/12/11 = 1,175,746 (+1640)11/13/11 = 1,177,356 (+1610)11/14/11 = 1,179,013 (+1657)11/15/11 = 1,180,605 (+1592)11/16/11 = 1,182,164 (+1559)11/17/11 = 1,183,750 (+1586)11/18/11 = 1,185,125 (+1375)11/19/11 = 1,186,478 (+1353)11/20/11 = 1,187,786 (+1308)11/21/11 = 1,189,183 (+1397)11/22/11 = 1,190,849 (+1666)11/23/11 = 1,192,188 (+1339)11/24/11 = 1,193,403 (+1215)11/25/11 = 1,194,415 (+1012)11/26/11 = 1,195,598 (+1183)



Cain : 
9/26/11 - 10/31/11 (+114,409)11/1/11 = 315,561 (+5553)11/2/11 = 324,082 (+8521) This $#@! is ridiculous!11/3/11 = 328,825 (+4743)11/4/11 = 330,137 (+1312)11/5/11 = 338,280 (+8143)11/6/11 = 344,186 (+5906)11/7/11 = 348,204 (+4018)11/8/11 = 353,409 (+5205)11/9/11 = 360,047 (+6638)11/10/11 = 365,417 (+5370)11/11/11 = 370,434 (+5017)11/12/11 = 371,229 (+795)11/13/11 = 371,844 (+615)11/14/11 = 374,387 (+2543)11/15/11 = 377,259 (+2872)11/16/11 = 380,583 (+3324)11/17/11 = 382,762 (+2179)11/18/11 = 384,971 (+2209)11/19/11 = 386,995 (+2024)11/20/11 = 388,680 (+1685)11/21/11 = 390,117 (+1437)11/22/11 = 391,611 (+1494)11/23/11 = 393,061 (+1450)11/24/11 = 394,317 (+1256)11/25/11 = 395,528 (+1211)11/26/11 = 396,646 (+1118)



Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 156,703 (about +300 from yesterday)
10/26/11 - 156,992 (+289)10/27/11 - 157,243 (+251)10/28/11 - 157,462 (+219)10/29/11 - 157,637 (+175)10/30/11 - 157,782 (+145)10/31/11 - 157,948 (+166)11/1/11 = 158,525 (+577)11/2/11 = 158,838 (+313)11/3/11 = 159,207 (+369)11/4/11 = 159,605 (+398)11/5/11 = 160,054 (+449)11/6/11 = 160,914 (+860)11/7/11 = 161,408 (+494)11/8/11 = 161,956 (+548)11/9/11 = 163,010 (+1054)11/10/11 = 164,478 (+1468)11/11/11 = 165,995 (+1517)11/12/11 = 167,285 (+1290)11/13/11 = 168,508 (+1223)11/14/11 = 169,659 (+1151)11/15/11 = 171,470 (+1811)11/16/11 = 172,616 (+1146)11/17/11 = 173,640 (+1024)11/18/11 = 174,585 (+945)11/19/11 = 175,293 (+708)11/20/11 = 177,452 (+2159)11/21/11 = 179,940 (+2488)11/22/11 = 182,806 (+2866)11/23/11 = 185,041 (+2235)11/24/11 = 186,575 (+1534)11/25/11 = 187,694 (+1119)11/26/11 = 188,802 (+1108)

----------


## ericams2786

███ ████: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 = 569,536 (+819)11/2/11 = 570,320 (+784)11/3/11 = 571,374 (+1,054)11/4/11 = 572,217 (+843)11/5/11 = 572,828 (+611)11/6/11 = 573,833 (+1005)11/7/11 = 574,883 (+1050)11/8/11 = 576,132 (+1249)11/9/11 = 577,653 (+1431)11/10/11 = 579,340 (+1777)11/11/11 = 580,909 (+1569)11/12/11 = 582,184 (+1275)11/13/11 = 583,683 (+1499)11/14/11 = 585,179 (+1496)11/15/11 = 586,650 (+1471)11/16/11 = 588,024 (+1374)11/17/11 = 589,264 (+1240)11/18/11 = 590,412 (+1148)11/19/11 = 591,394 (+982)11/20/11 = 592,319 (+925)11/21/11 = 593,480 (+1161)11/22/11 = 595,428 (+1948)11/23/11 = 597,579 (+2151)11/24/11 = 598,545 (+966)11/25/11 = 599,298 (+753)11/26/11 = 600,145 (+847)11/27/11 = 601,104 (+959)



Rick Perry: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+10,055)11/1/11 = 169,359 (+99)11/2/11 = 169,429 (+70)11/3/11 = 169,544 (+115)11/4/11 = 169,582 (+38)11/5/11 = 169,671 (+89)11/6/11 = 169,695 (+24)11/7/11 = 169,818 (+123)11/8/11 = 169,969 (+151)11/9/11 = 170,050 (+81)11/10/11 = 170,436 (+386)11/11/11 = 170,766 (+330)11/12/11 = 170,877 (+111)11/13/11 = 171,017 (+140)11/14/11 = 171,114 (+97)11/15/11 = 171,175 (+61)11/16/11 = 171,163 (-12)11/17/11 = 171,304 (+141)11/18/11 = 171,375 (+71)11/19/11 = 171,394 (+19)11/20/11 = 171,443 (+49)11/21/11 = 171,459 (+16)11/22/11 = 171,473 (+14)11/23/11 = 171,508 (+35)11/24/11 = 171,515 (+7)11/25/11 = 171,543 (+28)11/26/11 = 171,570 (+27)11/27/11 = 171,602 (+32)


Bachmann: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (-2699)11/1/11 = 459,556 (-75)11/2/11 = 459,557 (+1)11/3/11 = 459,357 (-200)11/4/11 = 459,251 (-106)11/5/11 = 459,252 (+1)11/6/11 = 459,272 (+20)11/7/11 = 459,258 (-14)11/8/11 = 459,257 (-1)11/9/11 = 459,193 (-64)11/10/11 = 459,156 (-37)11/11/11 = 459,160 (+4)11/12/11 = 459,156 (-4)11/13/11 = 459,153 (-3)11/14/11 = 459,161 (+8)11/15/11 = 459,237 (+76)11/16/11 = 459,319 (+82)11/17/11 = 459,305 (-14)11/18/11 = 459,277 (-28)11/19/11 = 459,233 (-44)11/20/11 = 459,181 (-52)11/21/11 = 459,174 (-7)11/22/11 = 459,156 (-18)11/23/11 = 459,194 (+38)11/24/11 = 459,172 (-22)11/25/11 = 459,164 (-8)11/26/11 = 459,172 (+8)11/27/11 = 459,180 (+8)


Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 = 1,158,213 (+1444)11/2/11 = 1,159,630 (+1417)11/3/11 = 1,161,131 (+1501)11/4/11 = 1,162,628 (+1497)11/5/11 = 1,164,063 (+1435)11/6/11 = 1,165,852 (+1789)11/7/11 = 1,167,398 (+1546)11/8/11 = 1,168,935 (+1537)11/9/11 = 1,170,763 (+1828)11/10/11 = 1,172,455 (+1692)11/11/11 = 1,174,106 (+1651)11/12/11 = 1,175,746 (+1640)11/13/11 = 1,177,356 (+1610)11/14/11 = 1,179,013 (+1657)11/15/11 = 1,180,605 (+1592)11/16/11 = 1,182,164 (+1559)11/17/11 = 1,183,750 (+1586)11/18/11 = 1,185,125 (+1375)11/19/11 = 1,186,478 (+1353)11/20/11 = 1,187,786 (+1308)11/21/11 = 1,189,183 (+1397)11/22/11 = 1,190,849 (+1666)11/23/11 = 1,192,188 (+1339)11/24/11 = 1,193,403 (+1215)11/25/11 = 1,194,415 (+1012)11/26/11 = 1,195,598 (+1183)11/27/11 = 1,196,796 (+1198)



Cain : 
9/26/11 - 10/31/11 (+114,409)11/1/11 = 315,561 (+5553)11/2/11 = 324,082 (+8521) This $#@! is ridiculous!11/3/11 = 328,825 (+4743)11/4/11 = 330,137 (+1312)11/5/11 = 338,280 (+8143)11/6/11 = 344,186 (+5906)11/7/11 = 348,204 (+4018)11/8/11 = 353,409 (+5205)11/9/11 = 360,047 (+6638)11/10/11 = 365,417 (+5370)11/11/11 = 370,434 (+5017)11/12/11 = 371,229 (+795)11/13/11 = 371,844 (+615)11/14/11 = 374,387 (+2543)11/15/11 = 377,259 (+2872)11/16/11 = 380,583 (+3324)11/17/11 = 382,762 (+2179)11/18/11 = 384,971 (+2209)11/19/11 = 386,995 (+2024)11/20/11 = 388,680 (+1685)11/21/11 = 390,117 (+1437)11/22/11 = 391,611 (+1494)11/23/11 = 393,061 (+1450)11/24/11 = 394,317 (+1256)11/25/11 = 395,528 (+1211)11/26/11 = 396,646 (+1118)11/27/11 = 397,805 (+1159)



Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 156,703 (about +300 from yesterday)
10/26/11 - 156,992 (+289)10/27/11 - 157,243 (+251)10/28/11 - 157,462 (+219)10/29/11 - 157,637 (+175)10/30/11 - 157,782 (+145)10/31/11 - 157,948 (+166)11/1/11 = 158,525 (+577)11/2/11 = 158,838 (+313)11/3/11 = 159,207 (+369)11/4/11 = 159,605 (+398)11/5/11 = 160,054 (+449)11/6/11 = 160,914 (+860)11/7/11 = 161,408 (+494)11/8/11 = 161,956 (+548)11/9/11 = 163,010 (+1054)11/10/11 = 164,478 (+1468)11/11/11 = 165,995 (+1517)11/12/11 = 167,285 (+1290)11/13/11 = 168,508 (+1223)11/14/11 = 169,659 (+1151)11/15/11 = 171,470 (+1811)11/16/11 = 172,616 (+1146)11/17/11 = 173,640 (+1024)11/18/11 = 174,585 (+945)11/19/11 = 175,293 (+708)11/20/11 = 177,452 (+2159)11/21/11 = 179,940 (+2488)11/22/11 = 182,806 (+2866)11/23/11 = 185,041 (+2235)11/24/11 = 186,575 (+1534)11/25/11 = 187,694 (+1119)11/26/11 = 188,802 (+1108)11/27/11 = 190,169 (+1367)

----------


## squirekyle

FACEBOOK IS CENSORING THE INVITES!!  SEE IF YOU CAN SEND INVITES TO FRIENDS AND AN ERROR MESSAGE COMES UP!  WHAT DO I DO ABOUT THIS??

LINK TO RSVP: http://www.facebook.com/events/203786723029474/

RSVP Goals
10 Attending - Reached Nov. 21st
50 Attending - Reached Nov. 21st
100 Attending - Reached Nov. 21st
200 Attending - Reached Nov. 22nd
400 Attending - REACHED NOV. 23RD
800 Attending - REACHED NOV. 24TH
1000 Attending - REACHED NOV. 25TH
1600 Attending - Hope to reach by Nov. 29th
3200 Attending - Hope to reach by Nov. 30th

New AD!  WATCH HERE: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V944LZza9HU







Supercharged from the "BLACK THIS OUT" Money Bomb, Ron Paul Grassroot supporters are back to help Ron Paul reach 1 MILLION likes on his Facebook page by the end of this year, but we need YOUR help.

We need 25,000 Ron Paul fans to RSVP to this event, then send at least 20 of their friends a message on December 12th, asking them to like the Facebook.com/RonPaul page. This will help reach the goal of 1 MILLION.

We hope you will consider helping us beat the establishment's BLACKOUT and start a REAL discussion nationwide about the true frontrunner of the Race. Thanks for your support in this effort.
----------------------------------------------------------
HERE ARE THE 3 STEPS YOU NEED TO ACHIEVE TO MAKE THIS HAPPEN...
----------------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------------------
1. RSVP by Clicking “JOIN” in the upper right corner of this page.
----------------------------------------------------------
2 Click “INVITE FRIENDS” after joining. WE NEED 25,000 of the 600,000 fans of Ron Paul on Facebook to attend. THIS IS THE MOST IMPORTANT STEP! PLEASE DO NOT SKIP IT!!!
----------------------------------------------------------
NOTE: SOME PEOPLE HAVE WANTED TO INVITE ALL THEIR FRIENDS OR HAVE HAD TROUBLE INVITING, WATCH THIS VIDEO AND READ THE VIDEO DESCRIPTION TO LEARN HOW TO INSTALL GREASEMONKEY ON FIREFOX TO HAVE AN "INVITE ALL" SELECTION: http://youtu.be/RmBgGDoX7G0
----------------------------------------------------------
3. PRIVATE MESSAGE at least 20 Facebook FRIENDS (preferably more or ALL of them) to “LIKE” the official Ron Paul page at facebook.com/ronpaul On the 3RD Week of December, any day from Monday, DECEMBER 12th leading up to the December 16th Tea Party Money Bomb... Message to copy and paste is at the end below.
----------------------------------------------------------

Start out with your “Close Friends”, Family and, THIS IS IMPORTANT: If you decide to not invite all your FB friends, TARGET KEY FRIENDS that you know support Ron Paul (example: because they have posted items on their profile about him or you have heard them personally say they like Ron Paul) but have NOT liked his official page yet. Personally I know 15 people I’m inviting that fit this description...
.



Mathematical PROOF: 25,000 RSVPs X 16 Friends = 400,000 Likes
600,000 Current Likes + 400,000 New Likes = 1,000,000 Likes


I truly believe this is Ron Paul’s last run for the presidency. I hope you will consider supporting the defender of the Constitution. Even If he doesn't win, let it not be said you did nothing.


SHARE THIS WITH RON PAUL SUPPORTERS!  WE ONLY NEED 1 OUT OF 24 RON PAUL FANS ON FACEBOOK TO RSVP, you can do so below.  Thank you for your support in this worldwide effort.

http://www.facebook.com/events/203786723029474/

----------


## iGGz

Can we not spam this thread please, you should just start a new one

----------


## ericams2786

███ ████: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 = 569,536 (+819)11/2/11 = 570,320 (+784)11/3/11 = 571,374 (+1,054)11/4/11 = 572,217 (+843)11/5/11 = 572,828 (+611)11/6/11 = 573,833 (+1005)11/7/11 = 574,883 (+1050)11/8/11 = 576,132 (+1249)11/9/11 = 577,653 (+1431)11/10/11 = 579,340 (+1777)11/11/11 = 580,909 (+1569)11/12/11 = 582,184 (+1275)11/13/11 = 583,683 (+1499)11/14/11 = 585,179 (+1496)11/15/11 = 586,650 (+1471)11/16/11 = 588,024 (+1374)11/17/11 = 589,264 (+1240)11/18/11 = 590,412 (+1148)11/19/11 = 591,394 (+982)11/20/11 = 592,319 (+925)11/21/11 = 593,480 (+1161)11/22/11 = 595,428 (+1948)11/23/11 = 597,579 (+2151)11/24/11 = 598,545 (+966)11/25/11 = 599,298 (+753)11/26/11 = 600,145 (+847)11/27/11 = 601,104 (+959)11/28/11 = 602,158 (+1054)



Rick Perry: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+10,055)11/1/11 = 169,359 (+99)11/2/11 = 169,429 (+70)11/3/11 = 169,544 (+115)11/4/11 = 169,582 (+38)11/5/11 = 169,671 (+89)11/6/11 = 169,695 (+24)11/7/11 = 169,818 (+123)11/8/11 = 169,969 (+151)11/9/11 = 170,050 (+81)11/10/11 = 170,436 (+386)11/11/11 = 170,766 (+330)11/12/11 = 170,877 (+111)11/13/11 = 171,017 (+140)11/14/11 = 171,114 (+97)11/15/11 = 171,175 (+61)11/16/11 = 171,163 (-12)11/17/11 = 171,304 (+141)11/18/11 = 171,375 (+71)11/19/11 = 171,394 (+19)11/20/11 = 171,443 (+49)11/21/11 = 171,459 (+16)11/22/11 = 171,473 (+14)11/23/11 = 171,508 (+35)11/24/11 = 171,515 (+7)11/25/11 = 171,543 (+28)11/26/11 = 171,570 (+27)11/27/11 = 171,602 (+32)11/28/11 = 171,609 (+7)


Bachmann: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (-2699)11/1/11 = 459,556 (-75)11/2/11 = 459,557 (+1)11/3/11 = 459,357 (-200)11/4/11 = 459,251 (-106)11/5/11 = 459,252 (+1)11/6/11 = 459,272 (+20)11/7/11 = 459,258 (-14)11/8/11 = 459,257 (-1)11/9/11 = 459,193 (-64)11/10/11 = 459,156 (-37)11/11/11 = 459,160 (+4)11/12/11 = 459,156 (-4)11/13/11 = 459,153 (-3)11/14/11 = 459,161 (+8)11/15/11 = 459,237 (+76)11/16/11 = 459,319 (+82)11/17/11 = 459,305 (-14)11/18/11 = 459,277 (-28)11/19/11 = 459,233 (-44)11/20/11 = 459,181 (-52)11/21/11 = 459,174 (-7)11/22/11 = 459,156 (-18)11/23/11 = 459,194 (+38)11/24/11 = 459,172 (-22)11/25/11 = 459,164 (-8)11/26/11 = 459,172 (+8)11/27/11 = 459,180 (+8)11/28/11 = 459,124 (-56)


Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 = 1,158,213 (+1444)11/2/11 = 1,159,630 (+1417)11/3/11 = 1,161,131 (+1501)11/4/11 = 1,162,628 (+1497)11/5/11 = 1,164,063 (+1435)11/6/11 = 1,165,852 (+1789)11/7/11 = 1,167,398 (+1546)11/8/11 = 1,168,935 (+1537)11/9/11 = 1,170,763 (+1828)11/10/11 = 1,172,455 (+1692)11/11/11 = 1,174,106 (+1651)11/12/11 = 1,175,746 (+1640)11/13/11 = 1,177,356 (+1610)11/14/11 = 1,179,013 (+1657)11/15/11 = 1,180,605 (+1592)11/16/11 = 1,182,164 (+1559)11/17/11 = 1,183,750 (+1586)11/18/11 = 1,185,125 (+1375)11/19/11 = 1,186,478 (+1353)11/20/11 = 1,187,786 (+1308)11/21/11 = 1,189,183 (+1397)11/22/11 = 1,190,849 (+1666)11/23/11 = 1,192,188 (+1339)11/24/11 = 1,193,403 (+1215)11/25/11 = 1,194,415 (+1012)11/26/11 = 1,195,598 (+1183)11/27/11 = 1,196,796 (+1198)11/28/11 = 1,197,949 (+1153)



Cain : 
9/26/11 - 10/31/11 (+114,409)11/1/11 = 315,561 (+5553)11/2/11 = 324,082 (+8521) This $#@! is ridiculous!11/3/11 = 328,825 (+4743)11/4/11 = 330,137 (+1312)11/5/11 = 338,280 (+8143)11/6/11 = 344,186 (+5906)11/7/11 = 348,204 (+4018)11/8/11 = 353,409 (+5205)11/9/11 = 360,047 (+6638)11/10/11 = 365,417 (+5370)11/11/11 = 370,434 (+5017)11/12/11 = 371,229 (+795)11/13/11 = 371,844 (+615)11/14/11 = 374,387 (+2543)11/15/11 = 377,259 (+2872)11/16/11 = 380,583 (+3324)11/17/11 = 382,762 (+2179)11/18/11 = 384,971 (+2209)11/19/11 = 386,995 (+2024)11/20/11 = 388,680 (+1685)11/21/11 = 390,117 (+1437)11/22/11 = 391,611 (+1494)11/23/11 = 393,061 (+1450)11/24/11 = 394,317 (+1256)11/25/11 = 395,528 (+1211)11/26/11 = 396,646 (+1118)11/27/11 = 397,805 (+1159)11/28/11 = 398,584 (+779)



Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 156,703 (about +300 from yesterday)
10/26/11 - 156,992 (+289)10/27/11 - 157,243 (+251)10/28/11 - 157,462 (+219)10/29/11 - 157,637 (+175)10/30/11 - 157,782 (+145)10/31/11 - 157,948 (+166)11/1/11 = 158,525 (+577)11/2/11 = 158,838 (+313)11/3/11 = 159,207 (+369)11/4/11 = 159,605 (+398)11/5/11 = 160,054 (+449)11/6/11 = 160,914 (+860)11/7/11 = 161,408 (+494)11/8/11 = 161,956 (+548)11/9/11 = 163,010 (+1054)11/10/11 = 164,478 (+1468)11/11/11 = 165,995 (+1517)11/12/11 = 167,285 (+1290)11/13/11 = 168,508 (+1223)11/14/11 = 169,659 (+1151)11/15/11 = 171,470 (+1811)11/16/11 = 172,616 (+1146)11/17/11 = 173,640 (+1024)11/18/11 = 174,585 (+945)11/19/11 = 175,293 (+708)11/20/11 = 177,452 (+2159)11/21/11 = 179,940 (+2488)11/22/11 = 182,806 (+2866)11/23/11 = 185,041 (+2235)11/24/11 = 186,575 (+1534)11/25/11 = 187,694 (+1119)11/26/11 = 188,802 (+1108)11/27/11 = 190,169 (+1367)11/28/11 = 191,768 (+1599)

----------


## InTradePro

> Cain : 
> 11/26/11 = 396,646 (+1118)11/27/11 = 397,805 (+1159)11/28/11 = 398,584 (+779)


398,848 earlier

398,793 now and going down.

----------


## AlexG

> 398,848 earlier
> 
> 398,793 now and going down.


People are finally done trying to defend him. Thank God!

----------


## kusok

Awesome thread!

Please start tracking Obama (perhaps stop tracking corpses - Cain, Bachmann, Perry)

----------


## iGGz

Why Obama? The dude has 24 million+ zombies

I personally like it how it is.

----------


## ericams2786

███ ████: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 = 569,536 (+819)11/2/11 = 570,320 (+784)11/3/11 = 571,374 (+1,054)11/4/11 = 572,217 (+843)11/5/11 = 572,828 (+611)11/6/11 = 573,833 (+1005)11/7/11 = 574,883 (+1050)11/8/11 = 576,132 (+1249)11/9/11 = 577,653 (+1431)11/10/11 = 579,340 (+1777)11/11/11 = 580,909 (+1569)11/12/11 = 582,184 (+1275)11/13/11 = 583,683 (+1499)11/14/11 = 585,179 (+1496)11/15/11 = 586,650 (+1471)11/16/11 = 588,024 (+1374)11/17/11 = 589,264 (+1240)11/18/11 = 590,412 (+1148)11/19/11 = 591,394 (+982)11/20/11 = 592,319 (+925)11/21/11 = 593,480 (+1161)11/22/11 = 595,428 (+1948)11/23/11 = 597,579 (+2151)11/24/11 = 598,545 (+966)11/25/11 = 599,298 (+753)11/26/11 = 600,145 (+847)11/27/11 = 601,104 (+959)11/28/11 = 602,158 (+1054)11/29/11 = 603,142 (+984)


Rick Perry: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+10,055)11/1/11 = 169,359 (+99)11/2/11 = 169,429 (+70)11/3/11 = 169,544 (+115)11/4/11 = 169,582 (+38)11/5/11 = 169,671 (+89)11/6/11 = 169,695 (+24)11/7/11 = 169,818 (+123)11/8/11 = 169,969 (+151)11/9/11 = 170,050 (+81)11/10/11 = 170,436 (+386)11/11/11 = 170,766 (+330)11/12/11 = 170,877 (+111)11/13/11 = 171,017 (+140)11/14/11 = 171,114 (+97)11/15/11 = 171,175 (+61)11/16/11 = 171,163 (-12)11/17/11 = 171,304 (+141)11/18/11 = 171,375 (+71)11/19/11 = 171,394 (+19)11/20/11 = 171,443 (+49)11/21/11 = 171,459 (+16)11/22/11 = 171,473 (+14)11/23/11 = 171,508 (+35)11/24/11 = 171,515 (+7)11/25/11 = 171,543 (+28)11/26/11 = 171,570 (+27)11/27/11 = 171,602 (+32)11/28/11 = 171,609 (+7)11/29/11 = 171,512 (-97)


Bachmann: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (-2699)11/1/11 = 459,556 (-75)11/2/11 = 459,557 (+1)11/3/11 = 459,357 (-200)11/4/11 = 459,251 (-106)11/5/11 = 459,252 (+1)11/6/11 = 459,272 (+20)11/7/11 = 459,258 (-14)11/8/11 = 459,257 (-1)11/9/11 = 459,193 (-64)11/10/11 = 459,156 (-37)11/11/11 = 459,160 (+4)11/12/11 = 459,156 (-4)11/13/11 = 459,153 (-3)11/14/11 = 459,161 (+8)11/15/11 = 459,237 (+76)11/16/11 = 459,319 (+82)11/17/11 = 459,305 (-14)11/18/11 = 459,277 (-28)11/19/11 = 459,233 (-44)11/20/11 = 459,181 (-52)11/21/11 = 459,174 (-7)11/22/11 = 459,156 (-18)11/23/11 = 459,194 (+38)11/24/11 = 459,172 (-22)11/25/11 = 459,164 (-8)11/26/11 = 459,172 (+8)11/27/11 = 459,180 (+8)11/28/11 = 459,124 (-56)11/29/11 = 459,100 (-24)


Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 = 1,158,213 (+1444)11/2/11 = 1,159,630 (+1417)11/3/11 = 1,161,131 (+1501)11/4/11 = 1,162,628 (+1497)11/5/11 = 1,164,063 (+1435)11/6/11 = 1,165,852 (+1789)11/7/11 = 1,167,398 (+1546)11/8/11 = 1,168,935 (+1537)11/9/11 = 1,170,763 (+1828)11/10/11 = 1,172,455 (+1692)11/11/11 = 1,174,106 (+1651)11/12/11 = 1,175,746 (+1640)11/13/11 = 1,177,356 (+1610)11/14/11 = 1,179,013 (+1657)11/15/11 = 1,180,605 (+1592)11/16/11 = 1,182,164 (+1559)11/17/11 = 1,183,750 (+1586)11/18/11 = 1,185,125 (+1375)11/19/11 = 1,186,478 (+1353)11/20/11 = 1,187,786 (+1308)11/21/11 = 1,189,183 (+1397)11/22/11 = 1,190,849 (+1666)11/23/11 = 1,192,188 (+1339)11/24/11 = 1,193,403 (+1215)11/25/11 = 1,194,415 (+1012)11/26/11 = 1,195,598 (+1183)11/27/11 = 1,196,796 (+1198)11/28/11 = 1,197,949 (+1153)11/29/11 = 1,199,283 (+1334)



Cain : 
9/26/11 - 10/31/11 (+114,409)11/1/11 = 315,561 (+5553)11/2/11 = 324,082 (+8521) This $#@! is ridiculous!11/3/11 = 328,825 (+4743)11/4/11 = 330,137 (+1312)11/5/11 = 338,280 (+8143)11/6/11 = 344,186 (+5906)11/7/11 = 348,204 (+4018)11/8/11 = 353,409 (+5205)11/9/11 = 360,047 (+6638)11/10/11 = 365,417 (+5370)11/11/11 = 370,434 (+5017)11/12/11 = 371,229 (+795)11/13/11 = 371,844 (+615)11/14/11 = 374,387 (+2543)11/15/11 = 377,259 (+2872)11/16/11 = 380,583 (+3324)11/17/11 = 382,762 (+2179)11/18/11 = 384,971 (+2209)11/19/11 = 386,995 (+2024)11/20/11 = 388,680 (+1685)11/21/11 = 390,117 (+1437)11/22/11 = 391,611 (+1494)11/23/11 = 393,061 (+1450)11/24/11 = 394,317 (+1256)11/25/11 = 395,528 (+1211)11/26/11 = 396,646 (+1118)11/27/11 = 397,805 (+1159)11/28/11 = 398,584 (+779)11/29/11 = 398,726 (+142)



Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 156,703 (about +300 from yesterday)
10/26/11 - 156,992 (+289)10/27/11 - 157,243 (+251)10/28/11 - 157,462 (+219)10/29/11 - 157,637 (+175)10/30/11 - 157,782 (+145)10/31/11 - 157,948 (+166)11/1/11 = 158,525 (+577)11/2/11 = 158,838 (+313)11/3/11 = 159,207 (+369)11/4/11 = 159,605 (+398)11/5/11 = 160,054 (+449)11/6/11 = 160,914 (+860)11/7/11 = 161,408 (+494)11/8/11 = 161,956 (+548)11/9/11 = 163,010 (+1054)11/10/11 = 164,478 (+1468)11/11/11 = 165,995 (+1517)11/12/11 = 167,285 (+1290)11/13/11 = 168,508 (+1223)11/14/11 = 169,659 (+1151)11/15/11 = 171,470 (+1811)11/16/11 = 172,616 (+1146)11/17/11 = 173,640 (+1024)11/18/11 = 174,585 (+945)11/19/11 = 175,293 (+708)11/20/11 = 177,452 (+2159)11/21/11 = 179,940 (+2488)11/22/11 = 182,806 (+2866)11/23/11 = 185,041 (+2235)11/24/11 = 186,575 (+1534)11/25/11 = 187,694 (+1119)11/26/11 = 188,802 (+1108)11/27/11 = 190,169 (+1367)11/28/11 = 191,768 (+1599)11/29/11 = 193,531 (+1763)

----------


## bluesc

Haha. Cain train = derailed. Watch his poll numbers tank.

----------


## Sentinelrv

lol

----------


## squirekyle

> Haha. Cain train = derailed. Watch his poll numbers tank.


Not cool.  Gingrich probably gets most of his supporters.

----------


## bluesc

> Not cool.  Gingrich probably gets most of his supporters.


I don't choose where his supporters go.

----------


## iGGz



----------


## akterence

> I don't choose where his supporters go.


The people that jump ship week to week are the people that are played by the media. They don't care to learn issues or candidates, but will listen for soundbites and rhetoric and fall in love. I think we are in a great spot to win IA our support is the best.

----------


## civusamericanus

What we need is to show in an animated cartoon, showing the WEAK media manipulated GOP supporters shifting from one candidate to the other with the media guiding their decisions every step of the way... Bachmann... Perry... Cain... Gingrich... And what got each of them into hot water. For Bachman I think it was simply she annoyed a lot of voters and her anti-gay counselling business accepted money from the government. For Perry it was his support for federal dollars for illegal immigrants college education, plus his ummm moment. For Cain, it was the repeated obvious lack of understanding about many subjects and the affairs were just the cherry on the top. For Gingrich, he's already been an adulterer so that's old news, he's flip flopped on everything from global warming to the NATO hit squad on Libya and it's leader, Gingrich is what's wrong with Washington, so the idiots, think he's the only one who understands how to get us out of the mess, because he's been part of it. 

If we could show time lines of what Hannity, Limbaugh, O'reilly, Anderson Cooper, and many other MSM people have said during the rise and fall of these candidates, we could hang them. MOST of US already know this is simply an orchestrated PUMP AND DUMP SCAM to keep Ron Paul from gaining the GOP nomination.

If it was reported *Fairly* Ron Paul would already be the obvious front runner. But they know once the ignorant public  is exposed the values and principles of Ron Paul, they are life long supporters, none have a record to compare!

BTW Romney has a team of SEO and Social Media experts who make sure, he's on top in the cyber world.... Too bad they can't catch us on Youtube

----------


## kusok

> Why Obama? The dude has 24 million+ zombies
> 
> I personally like it how it is.



I wonder if Obama is losing "likes" or gaining. And we all know Cain, Bachmann and Perry are done anyway

----------


## JustinL

He's gaining a lot still. Can't speak to if they're legit or not, but he's also the current President.
24,196,842 Likes
+8,580 today
+65,282 last 7 days
http://pagedata.appdata.com/pages/facebook/-/6815841748
Beginning of that chart has a day of ~+51k likes and then a +31k day. Can't really compare that since he's active President. Even if you had numbers of Bush while he was active President it would be tough to compare. Would probably have to have overall numbers of Facebook as well to scale for inflation to have any semblance of comparison.

----------


## Hospitaller

Obama will also be receiving global facebook invites from lefties all over the world, barely anyone outside of the USA even knows the names of the Republican runners

----------


## JustinL



----------


## Edmunster

> Obama will also be receiving global facebook invites from lefties all over the world, barely anyone outside of the USA even knows the names of the Republican runners


This is true. I have family from mexico that have him "liked".

----------


## JustinL

Herman Cain has now not only stopped gaining, but he's begun losing likes on Facebook. I think there's a good chance he'll drop out later this week... after 'consulting with his family'.

----------


## ericams2786

███ ████: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 = 569,536 (+819)11/2/11 = 570,320 (+784)11/3/11 = 571,374 (+1,054)11/4/11 = 572,217 (+843)11/5/11 = 572,828 (+611)11/6/11 = 573,833 (+1005)11/7/11 = 574,883 (+1050)11/8/11 = 576,132 (+1249)11/9/11 = 577,653 (+1431)11/10/11 = 579,340 (+1777)11/11/11 = 580,909 (+1569)11/12/11 = 582,184 (+1275)11/13/11 = 583,683 (+1499)11/14/11 = 585,179 (+1496)11/15/11 = 586,650 (+1471)11/16/11 = 588,024 (+1374)11/17/11 = 589,264 (+1240)11/18/11 = 590,412 (+1148)11/19/11 = 591,394 (+982)11/20/11 = 592,319 (+925)11/21/11 = 593,480 (+1161)11/22/11 = 595,428 (+1948)11/23/11 = 597,579 (+2151)11/24/11 = 598,545 (+966)11/25/11 = 599,298 (+753)11/26/11 = 600,145 (+847)11/27/11 = 601,104 (+959)11/28/11 = 602,158 (+1054)11/29/11 = 603,142 (+984)11/30/11 = 604,270 (+1128)


Rick Perry: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+10,055)11/1/11 = 169,359 (+99)11/2/11 = 169,429 (+70)11/3/11 = 169,544 (+115)11/4/11 = 169,582 (+38)11/5/11 = 169,671 (+89)11/6/11 = 169,695 (+24)11/7/11 = 169,818 (+123)11/8/11 = 169,969 (+151)11/9/11 = 170,050 (+81)11/10/11 = 170,436 (+386)11/11/11 = 170,766 (+330)11/12/11 = 170,877 (+111)11/13/11 = 171,017 (+140)11/14/11 = 171,114 (+97)11/15/11 = 171,175 (+61)11/16/11 = 171,163 (-12)11/17/11 = 171,304 (+141)11/18/11 = 171,375 (+71)11/19/11 = 171,394 (+19)11/20/11 = 171,443 (+49)11/21/11 = 171,459 (+16)11/22/11 = 171,473 (+14)11/23/11 = 171,508 (+35)11/24/11 = 171,515 (+7)11/25/11 = 171,543 (+28)11/26/11 = 171,570 (+27)11/27/11 = 171,602 (+32)11/28/11 = 171,609 (+7)11/29/11 = 171,512 (-97)11/30/11 = 171,457 (-55)


Bachmann: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (-2699)11/1/11 = 459,556 (-75)11/2/11 = 459,557 (+1)11/3/11 = 459,357 (-200)11/4/11 = 459,251 (-106)11/5/11 = 459,252 (+1)11/6/11 = 459,272 (+20)11/7/11 = 459,258 (-14)11/8/11 = 459,257 (-1)11/9/11 = 459,193 (-64)11/10/11 = 459,156 (-37)11/11/11 = 459,160 (+4)11/12/11 = 459,156 (-4)11/13/11 = 459,153 (-3)11/14/11 = 459,161 (+8)11/15/11 = 459,237 (+76)11/16/11 = 459,319 (+82)11/17/11 = 459,305 (-14)11/18/11 = 459,277 (-28)11/19/11 = 459,233 (-44)11/20/11 = 459,181 (-52)11/21/11 = 459,174 (-7)11/22/11 = 459,156 (-18)11/23/11 = 459,194 (+38)11/24/11 = 459,172 (-22)11/25/11 = 459,164 (-8)11/26/11 = 459,172 (+8)11/27/11 = 459,180 (+8)11/28/11 = 459,124 (-56)11/29/11 = 459,100 (-24)11/30/11 = 459,075 (-25)


Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 = 1,158,213 (+1444)11/2/11 = 1,159,630 (+1417)11/3/11 = 1,161,131 (+1501)11/4/11 = 1,162,628 (+1497)11/5/11 = 1,164,063 (+1435)11/6/11 = 1,165,852 (+1789)11/7/11 = 1,167,398 (+1546)11/8/11 = 1,168,935 (+1537)11/9/11 = 1,170,763 (+1828)11/10/11 = 1,172,455 (+1692)11/11/11 = 1,174,106 (+1651)11/12/11 = 1,175,746 (+1640)11/13/11 = 1,177,356 (+1610)11/14/11 = 1,179,013 (+1657)11/15/11 = 1,180,605 (+1592)11/16/11 = 1,182,164 (+1559)11/17/11 = 1,183,750 (+1586)11/18/11 = 1,185,125 (+1375)11/19/11 = 1,186,478 (+1353)11/20/11 = 1,187,786 (+1308)11/21/11 = 1,189,183 (+1397)11/22/11 = 1,190,849 (+1666)11/23/11 = 1,192,188 (+1339)11/24/11 = 1,193,403 (+1215)11/25/11 = 1,194,415 (+1012)11/26/11 = 1,195,598 (+1183)11/27/11 = 1,196,796 (+1198)11/28/11 = 1,197,949 (+1153)11/29/11 = 1,199,283 (+1334)11/30/11 = 1,200,632 (+1349)



Cain : 
9/26/11 - 10/31/11 (+114,409)11/1/11 = 315,561 (+5553)11/2/11 = 324,082 (+8521) This $#@! is ridiculous!11/3/11 = 328,825 (+4743)11/4/11 = 330,137 (+1312)11/5/11 = 338,280 (+8143)11/6/11 = 344,186 (+5906)11/7/11 = 348,204 (+4018)11/8/11 = 353,409 (+5205)11/9/11 = 360,047 (+6638)11/10/11 = 365,417 (+5370)11/11/11 = 370,434 (+5017)11/12/11 = 371,229 (+795)11/13/11 = 371,844 (+615)11/14/11 = 374,387 (+2543)11/15/11 = 377,259 (+2872)11/16/11 = 380,583 (+3324)11/17/11 = 382,762 (+2179)11/18/11 = 384,971 (+2209)11/19/11 = 386,995 (+2024)11/20/11 = 388,680 (+1685)11/21/11 = 390,117 (+1437)11/22/11 = 391,611 (+1494)11/23/11 = 393,061 (+1450)11/24/11 = 394,317 (+1256)11/25/11 = 395,528 (+1211)11/26/11 = 396,646 (+1118)11/27/11 = 397,805 (+1159)11/28/11 = 398,584 (+779)11/29/11 = 398,726 (+142)11/30/11 = 398,978 (+252)



Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 156,703 (about +300 from yesterday)
10/26/11 - 156,992 (+289)10/27/11 - 157,243 (+251)10/28/11 - 157,462 (+219)10/29/11 - 157,637 (+175)10/30/11 - 157,782 (+145)10/31/11 - 157,948 (+166)11/1/11 = 158,525 (+577)11/2/11 = 158,838 (+313)11/3/11 = 159,207 (+369)11/4/11 = 159,605 (+398)11/5/11 = 160,054 (+449)11/6/11 = 160,914 (+860)11/7/11 = 161,408 (+494)11/8/11 = 161,956 (+548)11/9/11 = 163,010 (+1054)11/10/11 = 164,478 (+1468)11/11/11 = 165,995 (+1517)11/12/11 = 167,285 (+1290)11/13/11 = 168,508 (+1223)11/14/11 = 169,659 (+1151)11/15/11 = 171,470 (+1811)11/16/11 = 172,616 (+1146)11/17/11 = 173,640 (+1024)11/18/11 = 174,585 (+945)11/19/11 = 175,293 (+708)11/20/11 = 177,452 (+2159)11/21/11 = 179,940 (+2488)11/22/11 = 182,806 (+2866)11/23/11 = 185,041 (+2235)11/24/11 = 186,575 (+1534)11/25/11 = 187,694 (+1119)11/26/11 = 188,802 (+1108)11/27/11 = 190,169 (+1367)11/28/11 = 191,768 (+1599)11/29/11 = 193,531 (+1763)11/30/11 = 195,303 (+1772)

----------


## ericams2786

███ ████: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 = 605,500 (+1230)


Rick Perry: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+10,055)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+2098)12/1/11 = 171,409 (-48)


Bachmann: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (-2699)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (-481)12/1/11 = 459,050 (-25)


Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 = 1,201,863 (+1231)



Cain : 
9/26/11 - 10/31/11 (+114,409)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+83,417)12/1/11 = 398,760 (-218)


Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 = 197,448 (+2145)

----------


## IterTemporis

> ███ ████: 
> 9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 = 605,500 (+1230)
> 
> 
> Rick Perry: 
> 9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+10,055)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+2098)12/1/11 = 171,409 (-48)
> 
> 
> Bachmann: 
> ...


Wow..

----------


## matt0611

Nice, Cain is starting to lose support fans on his page.

Next is to take out Newt.

----------


## garyallen59

Perry, Bachmann, and Cain going backwards.

Paul, Romney, and Newt continue forward.

I think their is a top tier of Paul, Romney, and Newt.

----------


## Epic

It's all about Newt now. Gotta bring him down, while pushing Paul. Show the contrast.

----------


## ericams2786

███ ████: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 = 605,500 (+1230)12/2/11 = 606,632 (+1132)


Rick Perry: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+10,055)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+2098)12/1/11 = 171,409 (-48)12/2/11 = 171,393 (-16)


Bachmann: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (-2699)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (-481)12/1/11 = 459,050 (-25)12/2/11 = 459,024 (-26)


Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 = 1,201,863 (+1231)12/2/11 = 1,203,063 (+1200)



Cain : 
9/26/11 - 10/31/11 (+114,409)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+83,417)12/1/11 = 398,760 (-218)12/2/11 = 398,282 (-478)


Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 = 197,448 (+2145)12/2/11 = 199,269 (+1821)

----------


## pipewerKz

> Perry, Bachmann, and Cain going backwards.
> 
> Paul, Romney, and Newt continue forward.
> 
> I think their is a top tier of Paul, Romney, and Newt.


Was just thinking the same thing. Pretty exciting.

----------


## justatrey

> Perry, Bachmann, and Cain going backwards.
> 
> Paul, Romney, and Newt continue forward.
> 
> I think their is a top tier of Paul, Romney, and Newt.


Same story in Iowa and NH. No question this is now a three man race. I guess it's not 2007 any more!

----------


## squirekyle

I agree, Newt must fall in the polls.

----------


## iGGz

Is Romney even popular in Iowa?

----------


## ericams2786

███ ████: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 = 605,500 (+1230)12/2/11 = 606,632 (+1132)12/3/11 = 607,757 (+1125)


Rick Perry: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+10,055)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+2098)12/1/11 = 171,409 (-48)12/2/11 = 171,393 (-16)12/3/11 = 171,433 (+40)


Bachmann: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (-2699)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (-481)12/1/11 = 459,050 (-25)12/2/11 = 459,024 (-26)12/3/11 = 458,973 (-51)


Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 = 1,201,863 (+1231)12/2/11 = 1,203,063 (+1200)12/3/11 = 1,204,401 (+1338)



Cain : 
9/26/11 - 10/31/11 (+114,409)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+83,417)12/1/11 = 398,760 (-218)12/2/11 = 398,282 (-478)12/3/11 = 397,686 (-596)


Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 = 197,448 (+2145)12/2/11 = 199,269 (+1821)12/3/11 = 201,046 (+1777)

----------


## neverseen

Cain is still going down (will drop hard now), Newt is going up... but notice it's not up at the same rate that Cain was.  Everyone else is staying the same with the amount they move (up 1000 or down 20 etc).

Interesting.

----------


## ross11988

> Cain is still going down (will drop hard now), Newt is going up... but notice it's not up at the same rate that Cain was.  Everyone else is staying the same with the amount they move (up 1000 or down 20 etc).
> 
> Interesting.


Yeah, at least Ron Paul is consistently pulling in 1000+ each day. Will be very interesting to see what happens after the Iowa caucus!

----------


## Thurifer

Ron Paul will continue to climb!

----------


## Birdlady

It looks like today is shaping up to be a good day for RP with FB likes! Can't wait to see the numbers.

----------


## ericams2786

███ ████: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 = 605,500 (+1230)12/2/11 = 606,632 (+1132)12/3/11 = 607,757 (+1125)12/4/11 = 609,224 (+1467)


Rick Perry: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+10,055)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+2098)12/1/11 = 171,409 (-48)12/2/11 = 171,393 (-16)12/3/11 = 171,433 (+40)12/4/11 = 171,456 (+23)


Bachmann: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (-2699)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (-481)12/1/11 = 459,050 (-25)12/2/11 = 459,024 (-26)12/3/11 = 458,973 (-51)12/4/11 = 458.946 (-27)


Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 = 1,201,863 (+1231)12/2/11 = 1,203,063 (+1200)12/3/11 = 1,204,401 (+1338)12/4/11 = 1,205,646 (+1245)



Cain : 
9/26/11 - 10/31/11 (+114,409)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+83,417)12/1/11 = 398,760 (-218)12/2/11 = 398,282 (-478)12/3/11 = 397,686 (-596)12/4/11 = 397,237 (-449)


Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 = 197,448 (+2145)12/2/11 = 199,269 (+1821)12/3/11 = 201,046 (+1777)12/4/11 = 202,675 (+1629)

----------


## ross11988

Awesome numbers. Nice and consistsnt

----------


## Carole

Mini-trend?

Gingrich numbers decreasing daily

----------


## Tod

How do you (anyone) explain the huge disparity between relative number of facebook likes to relative number of supporters (according to polling)?

If we go by facebook likes, Romney would be a 2:1 shoe-in for the nomination but lose the general 24:1.

Why the differences?

BTW, It will be interesting to see how quickly Cain's likes fall.....would suggest continuing to follow until some time after he endorses someone.

----------


## afwjam

> How do you (anyone) explain the huge disparity between relative number of facebook likes to relative number of supporters (according to polling)?
> 
> If we go by facebook likes, Romney would be a 2:1 shoe-in for the nomination but lose the general 24:1.
> 
> Why the differences?


I believe that account dates back to 2007.

----------


## Tod

> Mini-trend?
> 
> Gingrich numbers decreasing daily


sharp eyes....let's hope this trend accelerates!!

----------


## jrskblx125

1000 likes costs 250$. I wouldnt be surprised if romneys doing that on a daily basis.

----------


## squirekyle

We're having our own advertising for Ron Paul on Facebook Dec.12th -16th to hopefully help him reach a million likes by forwarding messages to likely supporters who just haven't liked his official page yet.  Hope you can join and invite friends: http://www.facebook.com/events/203786723029474/

----------


## doronster195

Likes are pretty cheap, I wouldn't suggest having the campaign buy them because it would be bad press from the media (but I guess they could do it secretly?). On fiverr you can pay $5 for 300 likes, so you can get 900 likes for just $15. But who cares? No one's going to vote for Ron because of his fan count.

----------


## McDermit

Romney runs facebook ads all the time, and he's been promoting himself on Twitter regularly as well. 


If we bought ads for Ron on FB or paid to have him featured on Twitter, his following would increase on both sites at a faster rate as well. It's all about visibility. Most casual supporters won't seek out a candidate's social networking pages, but if you put it right in front of them, they'll like/follow him. It's the same way any brand promotes itself online. Would you go out of your way to look up and like your favorite laundry detergent brand? Most people wouldn't. But put the brand's like button right on every user's homepage, and most who use the brand will "like" the page.

----------


## LibertyEsq

I'm so sick of this thread being bumped, I keep thinking the OP is actually updating the info

----------


## Hospitaller

> How do you (anyone) explain the huge disparity between relative number of facebook likes to relative number of supporters (according to polling)?
> 
> If we go by facebook likes, Romney would be a 2:1 shoe-in for the nomination but lose the general 24:1.
> 
> Why the differences?
> 
> BTW, It will be interesting to see how quickly Cain's likes fall.....would suggest continuing to follow until some time after he endorses someone.


Tracking the likes is useful for tracking trends, total likes is not a good indicator at all.

I have been tracking this thread for several months and it is VERY accurate at representing media and polling trends

----------


## iGGz

> I'm so sick of this thread being bumped, I keep thinking the OP is actually updating the info


BUMP

----------


## TwoJ

> I'm so sick of this thread being bumped, I keep thinking the OP is actually updating the info


He always updates around 7:30 CST

----------


## ericams2786

███ ████: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 = 605,500 (+1230)12/2/11 = 606,632 (+1132)12/3/11 = 607,757 (+1125)12/4/11 = 609,224 (+1467)12/5/11 = 610,957 (+1733)


Rick Perry: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+10,055)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+2098)12/1/11 = 171,409 (-48)12/2/11 = 171,393 (-16)12/3/11 = 171,433 (+40)12/4/11 = 171,456 (+23)12/5/11 = 171,494 (+38)


Bachmann: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (-2699)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (-481)12/1/11 = 459,050 (-25)12/2/11 = 459,024 (-26)12/3/11 = 458,973 (-51)12/4/11 = 458,946 (-27)12/5/11 = 458,909 (-37)


Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 = 1,201,863 (+1231)12/2/11 = 1,203,063 (+1200)12/3/11 = 1,204,401 (+1338)12/4/11 = 1,205,646 (+1245)12/5/11 = 1,206,859 (+1213)



Cain : 
9/26/11 - 10/31/11 (+114,409)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+83,417)12/1/11 = 398,760 (-218)12/2/11 = 398,282 (-478)12/3/11 = 397,686 (-596)12/4/11 = 397,237 (-449)12/5/11 = 396,728 (-509)


Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 = 197,448 (+2145)12/2/11 = 199,269 (+1821)12/3/11 = 201,046 (+1777)12/4/11 = 202,675 (+1629)12/5/11 = 204,338 (+1663)

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

We outpaced the Grinch and Mittens today. 

I swear this thread is like nightly RP crack for me.

----------


## IndianaPolitico

What is great about this, is that it matches up with poll perfectly, and shows us the trends quick nicely. Romney holding steady, Gingrich beginning to slow down a bit, and Paul on the rise!

----------


## Epic

Wow. We're finally #1. Sweet.

----------


## justatrey

Wow, +1733?! I wonder what our record is for one day? That might be close.

----------


## IterTemporis

> Wow, +1733?! I wonder what our record is for one day? That might be close.


One day we got over 4000+ followers. This was due to a debate.

----------


## iGGz



----------


## squirekyle

> We outpaced the Grinch and Mittens today. 
> 
> I swear this thread is like nightly RP crack for me.


I agree

----------


## squirekyle

> Romney runs facebook ads all the time, and he's been promoting himself on Twitter regularly as well. 
> 
> 
> If we bought ads for Ron on FB or paid to have him featured on Twitter, his following would increase on both sites at a faster rate as well. It's all about visibility. Most casual supporters won't seek out a candidate's social networking pages, but if you put it right in front of them, they'll like/follow him. It's the same way any brand promotes itself online. Would you go out of your way to look up and like your favorite laundry detergent brand? Most people wouldn't. But put the brand's like button right on every user's homepage, and most who use the brand will "like" the page.


We plan on giving Ron Paul some free advertising on Dec 12th throught the Facebook like bomb http://www.facebook.com/events/203786723029474/

----------


## Eric21ND

Is this because of Cain's exit or increased media coverage from the Iowa polls?

----------


## AlexG

> Is this because of Cain's exit or increased media coverage from the Iowa polls?


I would lean media coverage. The past few days are the first times that the media acknowledges that Paul is running and he is in the top tier. Once people start to hear more from him and more of him, they'll jump aboard.

----------


## Forty Twice

I've also been tracking these for awhile.  Here's a plot of data I've collected.

http://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/...nd12062011.jpg

----------


## EuRa

http://elections.insidefacebook.com/

This website tracks it pretty up-to-date.

Ron Paul has had more "likes" in the past 2 days than any other candidate, including Newt.

Are we finally feeling the shift?

----------


## JustinL

Getting kind of busy, think I will perhaps restrict to last 30 days next time I post graphs so it's easier to see current activity.

----------


## Carole

We have broken through and are ahead of Gingrich on dailies. He has reached his ceiling perhaps?

----------


## ericams2786

███ ████: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 = 605,500 (+1230)12/2/11 = 606,632 (+1132)12/3/11 = 607,757 (+1125)12/4/11 = 609,224 (+1467)12/5/11 = 610,957 (+1733)12/6/11 = 612,824 (+1867)


Rick Perry: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+10,055)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+2098)12/1/11 = 171,409 (-48)12/2/11 = 171,393 (-16)12/3/11 = 171,433 (+40)12/4/11 = 171,456 (+23)12/5/11 = 171,494 (+38)12/6/11 = 171,450 (-44)


Bachmann: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (-2699)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (-481)12/1/11 = 459,050 (-25)12/2/11 = 459,024 (-26)12/3/11 = 458,973 (-51)12/4/11 = 458,946 (-27)12/5/11 = 458,909 (-37)12/6/11 = 458,896 (-13)


Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 = 1,201,863 (+1231)12/2/11 = 1,203,063 (+1200)12/3/11 = 1,204,401 (+1338)12/4/11 = 1,205,646 (+1245)12/5/11 = 1,206,859 (+1213)12/6/11 = 1,208,120 (+1261)



Cain : 
9/26/11 - 10/31/11 (+114,409)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+83,417)12/1/11 = 398,760 (-218)12/2/11 = 398,282 (-478)12/3/11 = 397,686 (-596)12/4/11 = 397,237 (-449)12/5/11 = 396,728 (-509)12/6/11 = 395,400 (-1328)


Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 = 197,448 (+2145)12/2/11 = 199,269 (+1821)12/3/11 = 201,046 (+1777)12/4/11 = 202,675 (+1629)12/5/11 = 204,338 (+1663)12/6/11 = 205,953 (+1615)


*I could be wrong about this, but in I think the bump for Paul is because of extra media coverage and I think we are splitting the Cain supporters with Gingrich, getting slightly more than him (maybe 60/40%). Hopefully this starts showing in the polls. This is also good because the latest media creation isn't exactly getting the "full" amount of support from the former propped-up bubble candidate, it is being split pretty evenly.*

----------


## afwjam

Thats what I am talking about baby!

----------


## AlexG

people are starting to drop Cain quick. I'm so glad Newt isn't getting the boost Cain got, he had like +5k days forever

----------


## squirekyle

1867?  Nice.  





http://www.facebook.com/events/203786723029474/

----------


## mstrmac1

*This thread is like CRACK!*

----------


## iGGz

The AWESOME thing is that once you go Ron Paul you never go back. The other candidates may lose people, but Ron Paul never will.

FOR FREEEEEEEEEEEDOM

----------


## justatrey

Wow, come on 2,000...

----------


## ericams2786

███ ████: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 = 605,500 (+1230)12/2/11 = 606,632 (+1132)12/3/11 = 607,757 (+1125)12/4/11 = 609,224 (+1467)12/5/11 = 610,957 (+1733)12/6/11 = 612,824 (+1867)12/7/11 = 614,430 (+1606)


Rick Perry: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+10,055)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+2098)12/1/11 = 171,409 (-48)12/2/11 = 171,393 (-16)12/3/11 = 171,433 (+40)12/4/11 = 171,456 (+23)12/5/11 = 171,494 (+38)12/6/11 = 171,450 (-44)12/7/11 = 171,642 (+192)


Bachmann: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (-2699)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (-481)12/1/11 = 459,050 (-25)12/2/11 = 459,024 (-26)12/3/11 = 458,973 (-51)12/4/11 = 458,946 (-27)12/5/11 = 458,909 (-37)12/6/11 = 458,896 (-13)12/7/11 = 458,984 (+88)


Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 = 1,201,863 (+1231)12/2/11 = 1,203,063 (+1200)12/3/11 = 1,204,401 (+1338)12/4/11 = 1,205,646 (+1245)12/5/11 = 1,206,859 (+1213)12/6/11 = 1,208,120 (+1261)12/7/11 = 1,209,312 (+1192)



Cain : 
9/26/11 - 10/31/11 (+114,409)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+83,417)12/1/11 = 398,760 (-218)12/2/11 = 398,282 (-478)12/3/11 = 397,686 (-596)12/4/11 = 397,237 (-449)12/5/11 = 396,728 (-509)12/6/11 = 395,400 (-1328)12/7/11 = 395,151 (-249)


Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 = 197,448 (+2145)12/2/11 = 199,269 (+1821)12/3/11 = 201,046 (+1777)12/4/11 = 202,675 (+1629)12/5/11 = 204,338 (+1663)12/6/11 = 205,953 (+1615)12/7/11 = 207,283 (+1330)


*Interesting tidbit:

Cain lost 249 likes
Add Perry and Bachmann's gains and you get 280.*

----------


## bluesc

If these trends predict poll movement in advance, as they have in the past, it looks like everyone picked up some Cain supporters, Newt's support is weak, and Ron should have some movement, since he is _still_ getting the most likes. You can't tell me he didn't pick up any of Cain's support.

People dismiss these trends as irrelevant. They aren't.

----------


## iGGz

Uh oh, Perry is surging!

----------


## seyferjm

Good to see the Grinch's numbers go down

----------


## Tod

Perry & Bachmann flatline, Romney & Paul on parallel tracks, Gingrich accelerating upward except for today, which is too small to show up, Cain falling.

----------


## Heman5up

This article looked at twitter followers but not Facebook likes. Need twitter bomb along with Facebook bomb. 

Twitter Account	 Followers	 November 2011 Tweets	 Value
@BarackObama	 11,379,826	 136	 $1,540,874
@NewtGingrich	 1,360,817	 60	 $176,348
@The HermanCain	 173,569	 114	 $23,209
@MittRomney	 181,160	 37	 $23,158
@RonPaul	 113,861	 95	 $15,060
@GovernorPerry	 105,592	 27	 $13,417
@JonHuntsman	 55,405	 56	 $7,163
@RickSantorum	 41,504	 107	 $5,528
@TeamBachmann	 34,134	 125	 $4,593


Read more: http://www.sacbee.com/2011/12/07/410...#ixzz1fuKFUxbZ

----------


## Carole

Gingrich going down every day this month. I think we have a "top trend" here. (As opposed to top tier). 

Romney-not that much different, fairly steady.

Dr. Paul - Still fairly steady, but at a slightly higher number last few days.

----------


## squirekyle

saw an Ad for Newt Gingrich's Facebook page, is Ron Paul even advertising on Facebook for his page?

----------


## ericams2786

███ ████: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 = 605,500 (+1230)12/2/11 = 606,632 (+1132)12/3/11 = 607,757 (+1125)12/4/11 = 609,224 (+1467)12/5/11 = 610,957 (+1733)12/6/11 = 612,824 (+1867)12/7/11 = 614,430 (+1606)12/8/11 = 616,218 (+1788)


Rick Perry: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+10,055)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+2098)12/1/11 = 171,409 (-48)12/2/11 = 171,393 (-16)12/3/11 = 171,433 (+40)12/4/11 = 171,456 (+23)12/5/11 = 171,494 (+38)12/6/11 = 171,450 (-44)12/7/11 = 171,642 (+192)12/8/11 = 172,535 (+893)


Bachmann: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (-2699)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (-481)12/1/11 = 459,050 (-25)12/2/11 = 459,024 (-26)12/3/11 = 458,973 (-51)12/4/11 = 458,946 (-27)12/5/11 = 458,909 (-37)12/6/11 = 458,896 (-13)12/7/11 = 458,984 (+88)12/8/11 = 459,014 (+30)


Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 = 1,201,863 (+1231)12/2/11 = 1,203,063 (+1200)12/3/11 = 1,204,401 (+1338)12/4/11 = 1,205,646 (+1245)12/5/11 = 1,206,859 (+1213)12/6/11 = 1,208,120 (+1261)12/7/11 = 1,209,312 (+1192)12/8/11 = 1,210,567 (+1255)



Cain : 
9/26/11 - 10/31/11 (+114,409)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+83,417)12/1/11 = 398,760 (-218)12/2/11 = 398,282 (-478)12/3/11 = 397,686 (-596)12/4/11 = 397,237 (-449)12/5/11 = 396,728 (-509)12/6/11 = 395,400 (-1328)12/7/11 = 395,151 (-249)12/8/11 = 394,944 (-207)


Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 = 197,448 (+2145)12/2/11 = 199,269 (+1821)12/3/11 = 201,046 (+1777)12/4/11 = 202,675 (+1629)12/5/11 = 204,338 (+1663)12/6/11 = 205,953 (+1615)12/7/11 = 207,283 (+1330)12/8/11 = 208,558 (+1275)


*Perry surge!*

----------


## iGGz

> *Perry surge!*


lol, his ad worked on the 893 homosexual haters

----------


## AlexG

> lol, his ad worked on the 893 homosexual haters


Yea I chalk that up to gays going to post on his wall.

Interesting that Gingrich is steadily declining. Looks like it's be Paul vs Romney after all

----------


## squirekyle

I pray Perry never comes back, they would probably have to rig the polls.

----------


## Polskash

> I pray Perry never comes back, they would probably have to rig the polls.


Never count out the Bilderberg candidate. I wouldn't be surprised one bit if he ends up the nominee. Too much about electoral process smells scripted.

----------


## eleganz

People just liked his facebook so they could see the guy the comedians and pundits have been making fun of recently.

----------


## KingNothing

It's looking as though we could get 2,000 more likes today.  On pace to best Newt by a significant margin again.

It'll be interesting to see the polling that comes out in around the 20th.  We might actually be witnessing a major bump now.

----------


## Birdlady

Yesterday I was watching Fox news while waiting at a doctor's office and it was non stop talking about Perry. In a little over an hour's time, Fox news said the GOP race was shaping up to be a 3 person race, Newt, Romney and Perry. They were pimping Perry like crazy because he released some TV ad, so we should keep an eye on Perry I think... They did not mention Ron Paul at all.

----------


## bluesc

> Yesterday I was watching Fox news while waiting at a doctor's office and it was non stop talking about Perry. In a little over an hour's time, Fox news said the GOP race was shaping up to be a 3 person race, Newt, Romney and Perry. They were pimping Perry like crazy because he released some TV ad, so we should keep an eye on Perry I think... They did not mention Ron Paul at all.


Are they serious? Not only is Ron 5% ahead of Perry in both recent national polls, he is miles ahead of Perry in Iowa, NH, and even Perry's main states SC and FL.

----------


## Birdlady

They were talking about how Perry was standing up to Trump and wasn't going to the debate and how he's hitting hard on Newt with his newest ad. I can't even make this crap up. It was so terrible and not a single mention of RP. Not even in passing.   I have to admit, it made me feel pretty hopeless yesterday.

Edit: I don't own a TV so usually I don't see this crap. It was sad.

----------


## squirekyle

> It's looking as though we could get 2,000 more likes today.  On pace to best Newt by a significant margin again.
> 
> It'll be interesting to see the polling that comes out in around the 20th.  We might actually be witnessing a major bump now.


Does anyone think the Facebook likes could be coming from Iowa with The Super Brochures?  I was wondering about that: how many have been sent out yet?

----------


## squirekyle

Perry is on the brink of getting 1000 likes today and the day's not even over!  oh my, LORD, please don't let him come back!

----------


## Student Of Paulism

> I have to admit, it made me feel pretty hopeless yesterday.
> 
> Edit: I don't own a TV so usually I don't see this crap. It was sad.


Lol i wish more of the american electorate didnt either, this way they would be less brainwashed. I understand how you felt though, it is depressing having to see them intentionally ignore someone who is right up there in the thick of it. The thing is, they know that it will get into peoples minds. It is all part of their little game. 

I bet most of the MSM have people employed for the sole purpose of propaganda/spin/psyche games/etc. I am sure a strategy is to say something a certain way in order to give someone less hope, so they will switch to supporting another candidate. Many infamous dictators and empires of history did stuff like that constantly in order to control the morale of the people. Joseph Goebbels was one of the best propaganda masters who ever lived. Read a lot of his words and manifestos he wrote, and damn...a lot of it ties right into how things are today, it's unreal

----------


## sailingaway

> Yesterday I was watching Fox news while waiting at a doctor's office and it was non stop talking about Perry. In a little over an hour's time, Fox news said the GOP race was shaping up to be a 3 person race, Newt, Romney and Perry. They were pimping Perry like crazy because he released some TV ad, so we should keep an eye on Perry I think... They did not mention Ron Paul at all.


I was surprised that in one day Perry's ad had 3million views, but that explains it.  

It has nearly 500,000 'dislikes' however.

----------


## sailingaway

> Lol i wish more of the american electorate didnt either, this way they would be less brainwashed. I understand how you felt though, it is depressing having to see them intentionally ignore someone who is right up there in the thick of it. The thing is, they know that it will get into peoples minds. It is all part of their little game. 
> 
> I bet most of the MSM have people employed for the sole purpose of propaganda/spin/psyche games/etc. I am sure a strategy is to say something a certain way in order to give someone less hope, so they will switch to supporting another candidate. Many infamous dictators and empires of history did stuff like that constantly in order to control the morale of the people. Joseph Goebbels was one of the best propaganda masters who ever lived. Read a lot of his words and manifestos he wrote, and damn...a lot of it ties right into how things are today, it's unreal


they talk Ron up on cable and on hours no one watches, but not prime time, is another thing.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

I think Rick Perry really is surging. Be interesting to see tonight's results.

----------


## iGGz

Perry's wall is covered with trash talking lol

*​*facebook.com/GovernorPerry?sk=wall&filter=12

----------


## KingNothing

> Does anyone think the Facebook likes could be coming from Iowa with The Super Brochures?  I was wondering about that: how many have been sent out yet?


Well, his campaign might have stopped the bleeding.  But we're going to pull in over 2,000 facebook likes today.  We're surging.  Perry's 1200 or so likes might represent a budding resurgence, but as of now its still way too small to be any sort of a threat to Paul, especially since he'd likely peal support from Newty.

----------


## ericams2786

███ ████: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 = 605,500 (+1230)12/2/11 = 606,632 (+1132)12/3/11 = 607,757 (+1125)12/4/11 = 609,224 (+1467)12/5/11 = 610,957 (+1733)12/6/11 = 612,824 (+1867)12/7/11 = 614,430 (+1606)12/8/11 = 616,218 (+1788)12/9/11 = 618,028 (+1810)


Rick Perry: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+10,055)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+2098)12/1/11 = 171,409 (-48)12/2/11 = 171,393 (-16)12/3/11 = 171,433 (+40)12/4/11 = 171,456 (+23)12/5/11 = 171,494 (+38)12/6/11 = 171,450 (-44)12/7/11 = 171,642 (+192)12/8/11 = 172,535 (+893)12/9/11 = 174,133 (+1598)


Bachmann: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (-2699)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (-481)12/1/11 = 459,050 (-25)12/2/11 = 459,024 (-26)12/3/11 = 458,973 (-51)12/4/11 = 458,946 (-27)12/5/11 = 458,909 (-37)12/6/11 = 458,896 (-13)12/7/11 = 458,984 (+88)12/8/11 = 459,014 (+30)12/9/11 = 459,014 (0)


Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 = 1,201,863 (+1231)12/2/11 = 1,203,063 (+1200)12/3/11 = 1,204,401 (+1338)12/4/11 = 1,205,646 (+1245)12/5/11 = 1,206,859 (+1213)12/6/11 = 1,208,120 (+1261)12/7/11 = 1,209,312 (+1192)12/8/11 = 1,210,567 (+1255)12/9/11 = 1,211,723 (+1156)



Cain : 
9/26/11 - 10/31/11 (+114,409)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+83,417)12/1/11 = 398,760 (-218)12/2/11 = 398,282 (-478)12/3/11 = 397,686 (-596)12/4/11 = 397,237 (-449)12/5/11 = 396,728 (-509)12/6/11 = 395,400 (-1328)12/7/11 = 395,151 (-249)12/8/11 = 394,944 (-207)12/9/11 = 394,764 (-180)


Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 = 197,448 (+2145)12/2/11 = 199,269 (+1821)12/3/11 = 201,046 (+1777)12/4/11 = 202,675 (+1629)12/5/11 = 204,338 (+1663)12/6/11 = 205,953 (+1615)12/7/11 = 207,283 (+1330)12/8/11 = 208,558 (+1275)12/9/11 = 209,722 (+1164)

*Interesting that the Perry surge coincides with Fox News talking Perry constantly the past couple of days. Surely that's just a coincidence I mean that never happens. People are such sheep.*

----------


## afwjam

Loving those numbers!!!

----------


## justatrey

Any theories on what's going on with Perry?

----------


## AlexG

> Any theories on what's going on with Perry?


Pundits are hedging their bets that Gingrich will fall and his support goes to Perry, giving him a second bump. You also have to factor in people liking him to post on his wall since his ad went viral.

I love that Gingrich is slowing down and we're steadily growing!

----------


## neverseen

> Any theories on what's going on with Perry?


Perry's campaign purchased 200 tickets to the Pasco County Straw Poll next week.  Read more here:
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...A-BAY-FL/page2

Local word is they are pushing him hard to dethrone Newt in the state of FL.

----------


## eleganz

I'm sure most of the facebook likes are angry people about his recent advertisement.

----------


## justatrey

Interesting. I can actually post on his page, and I haven't liked it. I guess that's what happens once they block you? I'm pretty much blocked from every other candidate's page now, as well as the Tea Party pages (just for making pro-Paul posts).

Anyway, I was really just curious because Perry is finished. This is a 3 man race.

----------


## matt0611

There are some of the best numbers we have had this race. Momentum coming our way perhaps?

Other candidates momentum always showed up in this as I recall.

----------


## The_Ruffneck

Looks like Gingrich is losing steam , Perry burst likely due to people against his stance on gays serving in military/people trolling his new commercial.

----------


## squirekyle

> Loving those numbers!!!


Speaking of Perry, he might just be getting Facebook Likes from his ad

----------


## AlexG

OP looks like there's a site that already tracks the likes here: http://pagedata.appdata.com/pages/fa...20+19182454196

If it's too much trouble for you to get the numbers everyday, that site is a good resource.

----------


## ericams2786

███ ████: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 = 605,500 (+1230)12/2/11 = 606,632 (+1132)12/3/11 = 607,757 (+1125)12/4/11 = 609,224 (+1467)12/5/11 = 610,957 (+1733)12/6/11 = 612,824 (+1867)12/7/11 = 614,430 (+1606)12/8/11 = 616,218 (+1788)12/9/11 = 618,028 (+1810)12/10/11 = 619,396 (+1368)



Rick Perry: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+10,055)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+2098)12/1/11 = 171,409 (-48)12/2/11 = 171,393 (-16)12/3/11 = 171,433 (+40)12/4/11 = 171,456 (+23)12/5/11 = 171,494 (+38)12/6/11 = 171,450 (-44)12/7/11 = 171,642 (+192)12/8/11 = 172,535 (+893)12/9/11 = 174,133 (+1598)12/10/11 = 174,987 (+854)


Bachmann: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (-2699)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (-481)12/1/11 = 459,050 (-25)12/2/11 = 459,024 (-26)12/3/11 = 458,973 (-51)12/4/11 = 458,946 (-27)12/5/11 = 458,909 (-37)12/6/11 = 458,896 (-13)12/7/11 = 458,984 (+88)12/8/11 = 459,014 (+30)12/9/11 = 459,014 (0)12/10/11 = 458,949 (-65)


Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 = 1,201,863 (+1231)12/2/11 = 1,203,063 (+1200)12/3/11 = 1,204,401 (+1338)12/4/11 = 1,205,646 (+1245)12/5/11 = 1,206,859 (+1213)12/6/11 = 1,208,120 (+1261)12/7/11 = 1,209,312 (+1192)12/8/11 = 1,210,567 (+1255)12/9/11 = 1,211,723 (+1156)12/10/11 = 1,212,800 (+1077)



Cain : 
9/26/11 - 10/31/11 (+114,409)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+83,417)12/1/11 = 398,760 (-218)12/2/11 = 398,282 (-478)12/3/11 = 397,686 (-596)12/4/11 = 397,237 (-449)12/5/11 = 396,728 (-509)12/6/11 = 395,400 (-1328)12/7/11 = 395,151 (-249)12/8/11 = 394,944 (-207)12/9/11 = 394,764 (-180)12/10/11 = 394,609 (-155)


Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 = 197,448 (+2145)12/2/11 = 199,269 (+1821)12/3/11 = 201,046 (+1777)12/4/11 = 202,675 (+1629)12/5/11 = 204,338 (+1663)12/6/11 = 205,953 (+1615)12/7/11 = 207,283 (+1330)12/8/11 = 208,558 (+1275)12/9/11 = 209,722 (+1164)12/10/11 = 210,901 (+1179)

----------


## afwjam

We are peaking at just the right time!

----------


## ross11988

I'm going well see +3000 tomorrow

----------


## mstrmac1

up almost 700 since right before debate...

----------


## squirekyle

Well, Ron Paul already has well over 1000 likes since the debate, the rest are stalling or average, looking up for us, don't forget about the Facebook awareness bomb Dec.12th-16th.  http://www.facebook.com/events/203786723029474/

----------


## gobravez

Already over 2,000 likes since yesterday.

----------


## runningdiz

Looks like over 3,000 to me

----------


## EuRa

Yeah it's over 3000 now.  Nobody is even close to that today.

----------


## runningdiz

> Yeah it's over 3000 now.  Nobody is even close to that today.


Yup, Gingrich and Romney are over 1,000 today. Everyone said Perry did well but he is not spiking and Bachman is not over 100 likes. The momentum for us is looking good.

----------


## justatrey

> Yeah it's over 3000 now.  Nobody is even close to that today.




I think he's catching on?

----------


## iGGz

How is it over 3,000?

619,396 yesterday
621,603 today

Where'd you guys learn math at?

----------


## fatjohn

This is now a whole week that Paul has the top spot at daily increases. I smell a poll surge coming.

----------


## EuRa

> How is it over 3,000?
> 
> 619,396 yesterday
> 621,603 today
> 
> Where'd you guys learn math at?


http://elections.insidefacebook.com/

You're right, but still:  Paul #1, Newt 2, Romney 3, Perry 4.... and the rest.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> How is it over 3,000?
> 
> 619,396 yesterday
> 621,603 today
> 
> Where'd you guys learn math at?


lol…I was going to ask the same question.

I guess we could hit 3,000 by tonight though.

----------


## runningdiz

> How is it over 3,000?
> 
> 619,396 yesterday
> 621,603 today
> 
> Where'd you guys learn math at?


You're right. I was looking at the numbers on page 50 (618,000). Did not realize it was updated in a new post. 

I wish the numbers were updated on the first post so you did not have to hunt each time. Ron is still gaining the most today.

----------


## KingNothing

> How is it over 3,000?
> 
> 619,396 yesterday
> 621,603 today
> 
> Where'd you guys learn math at?


He's on pace for well over 3k today.  That might have been what they were saying.

----------


## KingNothing

> This is now a whole week that Paul has the top spot at daily increases. I smell a poll surge coming.


So do I.  The campaign needs to carry this momentum through to the next debate and do well then.  When that happens, we'll close the week a successful moneybomb and a Paul appearance on Leno.  The next week is huge for the campaign.

----------


## Tumn1s

We're over 3k today!

----------


## ericams2786

███ ████: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 = 605,500 (+1230)12/2/11 = 606,632 (+1132)12/3/11 = 607,757 (+1125)12/4/11 = 609,224 (+1467)12/5/11 = 610,957 (+1733)12/6/11 = 612,824 (+1867)12/7/11 = 614,430 (+1606)12/8/11 = 616,218 (+1788)12/9/11 = 618,028 (+1810)12/10/11 = 619,396 (+1368)12/11/11 = 622,571 (+3175)



Rick Perry: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+10,055)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+2098)12/1/11 = 171,409 (-48)12/2/11 = 171,393 (-16)12/3/11 = 171,433 (+40)12/4/11 = 171,456 (+23)12/5/11 = 171,494 (+38)12/6/11 = 171,450 (-44)12/7/11 = 171,642 (+192)12/8/11 = 172,535 (+893)12/9/11 = 174,133 (+1598)12/10/11 = 174,987 (+854)12/11/11 = 175,551 (+564)


Bachmann: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (-2699)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (-481)12/1/11 = 459,050 (-25)12/2/11 = 459,024 (-26)12/3/11 = 458,973 (-51)12/4/11 = 458,946 (-27)12/5/11 = 458,909 (-37)12/6/11 = 458,896 (-13)12/7/11 = 458,984 (+88)12/8/11 = 459,014 (+30)12/9/11 = 459,014 (0)12/10/11 = 458,949 (-65)12/11/11 = 459,091 (+142)


Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 = 1,201,863 (+1231)12/2/11 = 1,203,063 (+1200)12/3/11 = 1,204,401 (+1338)12/4/11 = 1,205,646 (+1245)12/5/11 = 1,206,859 (+1213)12/6/11 = 1,208,120 (+1261)12/7/11 = 1,209,312 (+1192)12/8/11 = 1,210,567 (+1255)12/9/11 = 1,211,723 (+1156)12/10/11 = 1,212,800 (+1077)12/11/11 = 1,213,964 (+1164)



Cain : 
9/26/11 - 10/31/11 (+114,409)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+83,417)12/1/11 = 398,760 (-218)12/2/11 = 398,282 (-478)12/3/11 = 397,686 (-596)12/4/11 = 397,237 (-449)12/5/11 = 396,728 (-509)12/6/11 = 395,400 (-1328)12/7/11 = 395,151 (-249)12/8/11 = 394,944 (-207)12/9/11 = 394,764 (-180)12/10/11 = 394,609 (-155)12/11/11 = 394,385 (-224)


Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 = 197,448 (+2145)12/2/11 = 199,269 (+1821)12/3/11 = 201,046 (+1777)12/4/11 = 202,675 (+1629)12/5/11 = 204,338 (+1663)12/6/11 = 205,953 (+1615)12/7/11 = 207,283 (+1330)12/8/11 = 208,558 (+1275)12/9/11 = 209,722 (+1164)12/10/11 = 210,901 (+1179)12/11/11 = 212,928 (+2027)

----------


## pauliticalfan

Very nice!

----------


## cdc482

Damn it. We're still gonna have a huge gap between us and Gingrich on Jan. 3rd, unless something changes.

----------


## TwoJ

Isn't today the biggest one day gain since you started tracking?

----------


## justatrey

Wow, so Newt actually got a good bump from the debate. Nice work MSM.

The good news is that his numbers went up about 800 while ours went up 1800

----------


## ericams2786

> Isn't today the biggest one day gain since you started tracking?


Yes I believe it is.

----------


## ericams2786

> Damn it. We're still gonna have a huge gap between us and Gingrich on Jan. 3rd, unless something changes.


It does suck, but I'm hoping that Paul's surge is because he actually won the debate last night and that it continues everyday, while Gingrich's is just because of TV exposure and will die down by mid-week.

----------


## justatrey

Yeah obviously the increase is because he won the debate, while Newt's increase is coming from those who didn't watch the debate but watched the media coverage saying that he won.

----------


## iGGz

*N*ICE!
*W*ho *t*he *h*ell *i*s*l*iking *N*ewt *o*n*F*B? *I*t *h*as*t*o *b*e *p*eople*o*ver *4*0, *y*ounger *p*eople *c*an't *b*e *f*alling *f*or *h*is *B*S...

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> *N*ICE!
> *W*ho *t*he *h*ell *i*s*l*iking *N*ewt *o*n*F*B? *I*t *h*as*t*o *b*e *p*eople*o*ver *4*0, *y*ounger *p*eople *c*an't *b*e *f*alling *f*or *h*is *B*S...


nice coded message there.  Old people are such sheep.  At least, many of them are.

----------


## IterTemporis

> Yes I believe it is.


I recall that there was a day when it was over 4000. It was after a debate.

Edit: Found it.




> ███ ████: 9/14/11 - 508,885
> 9/15/11 - 509,922 (+1037)
> 9/16/11 - 511,016 (+1094)
> 9/17/11 - 512,148 (+1132)
> 9/18/11 - 513,375 (+1227)
> 9/19/11 - 514,525 (+1150)
> 9/20/11 - 515,670 (+1145)
> 9/21/11 - 516,654 (+984)
> 9/22/11 - Pre-debate: 517,570 (+916)
> ...

----------


## EuRa

Ron Paul leading for 7th straight day:  http://elections.insidefacebook.com/

----------


## Birdlady

> I recall that there was a day when it was over 4000. It was after a debate.
> 
> Edit: Found it.


Oct 19 was also the BTO money bomb.

----------


## ericams2786

███ ████: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 = 605,500 (+1230)12/2/11 = 606,632 (+1132)12/3/11 = 607,757 (+1125)12/4/11 = 609,224 (+1467)12/5/11 = 610,957 (+1733)12/6/11 = 612,824 (+1867)12/7/11 = 614,430 (+1606)12/8/11 = 616,218 (+1788)12/9/11 = 618,028 (+1810)12/10/11 = 619,396 (+1368)12/11/11 = 622,571 (+3175)12/12/12 = 624,933 (+2362)



Rick Perry: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+10,055)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+2098)12/1/11 = 171,409 (-48)12/2/11 = 171,393 (-16)12/3/11 = 171,433 (+40)12/4/11 = 171,456 (+23)12/5/11 = 171,494 (+38)12/6/11 = 171,450 (-44)12/7/11 = 171,642 (+192)12/8/11 = 172,535 (+893)12/9/11 = 174,133 (+1598)12/10/11 = 174,987 (+854)12/11/11 = 175,551 (+564)12/12/12 = 176,110 (+559)


Bachmann: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (-2699)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (-481)12/1/11 = 459,050 (-25)12/2/11 = 459,024 (-26)12/3/11 = 458,973 (-51)12/4/11 = 458,946 (-27)12/5/11 = 458,909 (-37)12/6/11 = 458,896 (-13)12/7/11 = 458,984 (+88)12/8/11 = 459,014 (+30)12/9/11 = 459,014 (0)12/10/11 = 458,949 (-65)12/11/11 = 459,091 (+142)12/12/12 = 459,251 (+160)


Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 = 1,201,863 (+1231)12/2/11 = 1,203,063 (+1200)12/3/11 = 1,204,401 (+1338)12/4/11 = 1,205,646 (+1245)12/5/11 = 1,206,859 (+1213)12/6/11 = 1,208,120 (+1261)12/7/11 = 1,209,312 (+1192)12/8/11 = 1,210,567 (+1255)12/9/11 = 1,211,723 (+1156)12/10/11 = 1,212,800 (+1077)12/11/11 = 1,213,964 (+1164)12/12/12 = 1,215,015 (+1051)



Cain : 
9/26/11 - 10/31/11 (+114,409)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+83,417)12/1/11 = 398,760 (-218)12/2/11 = 398,282 (-478)12/3/11 = 397,686 (-596)12/4/11 = 397,237 (-449)12/5/11 = 396,728 (-509)12/6/11 = 395,400 (-1328)12/7/11 = 395,151 (-249)12/8/11 = 394,944 (-207)12/9/11 = 394,764 (-180)12/10/11 = 394,609 (-155)12/11/11 = 394,385 (-224)12/12/12 = 393,652 (-733)


Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 = 197,448 (+2145)12/2/11 = 199,269 (+1821)12/3/11 = 201,046 (+1777)12/4/11 = 202,675 (+1629)12/5/11 = 204,338 (+1663)12/6/11 = 205,953 (+1615)12/7/11 = 207,283 (+1330)12/8/11 = 208,558 (+1275)12/9/11 = 209,722 (+1164)12/10/11 = 210,901 (+1179)12/11/11 = 212,928 (+2027)12/12/12 = 214,295 (+1367)

----------


## lakerssuck92

nvm...

----------


## Polskash

Looking pretty strong on this front. Not sure how much these numbers matter though.

----------


## squirekyle

> ███ ████: 
> 9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 = 605,500 (+1230)12/2/11 = 606,632 (+1132)12/3/11 = 607,757 (+1125)12/4/11 = 609,224 (+1467)12/5/11 = 610,957 (+1733)12/6/11 = 612,824 (+1867)12/7/11 = 614,430 (+1606)12/8/11 = 616,218 (+1788)12/9/11 = 618,028 (+1810)12/10/11 = 619,396 (+1368)12/11/11 = 622,571 (+3175)12/12/12 = 624,933 (+2362)
> 
> 
> 
> Rick Perry: 
> 9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+10,055)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+2098)12/1/11 = 171,409 (-48)12/2/11 = 171,393 (-16)12/3/11 = 171,433 (+40)12/4/11 = 171,456 (+23)12/5/11 = 171,494 (+38)12/6/11 = 171,450 (-44)12/7/11 = 171,642 (+192)12/8/11 = 172,535 (+893)12/9/11 = 174,133 (+1598)12/10/11 = 174,987 (+854)12/11/11 = 175,551 (+564)12/12/12 = 176,110 (+559)
> 
> 
> ...


um, Ericcams, it's 12/12/11, not 12/12/12 on everybody. Thanks.

----------


## mstrmac1

nice numbers.. does this actually mean anything?

----------


## JTforRP

> nice numbers.. does this actually mean anything?


Not necessarily, but it's still a representation of the public. Think about what's actually happening; these numbers compare how many average-joe Americans decided to "like" each candidate. It can't be a bad thing when these numbers reflect positively for Paul. The internet is our house anyways, let's continue to dominate.

----------


## ericams2786

> um, Ericcams, it's 12/12/11, not 12/12/12 on everybody. Thanks.


Yeah sorry, got caught up thinking about my tax plan to save America. 12,12,12. In all seriousness though, I brain farted and I'll fix it tomorrow.

----------


## justatrey

Personally I think these numbers do give us a some idea of who has momentum. But it might be biased slightly towards younger people, though that's less true now then it used to be. I think the average user is still under 40 though.

The numbers seem to reflect the trend in the polls. When Cain was getting a ridiculous number of likes every day (3000+), he was surging. Same for Newt. Romney has been the steadiest, as have his poll numbers. You have to look at the trend over 10 or 20 days imo to figure out who has momentum.

I hope I'm right because looking at the graph, there's no question we have it right now. We've been slowly gaining since about 11/25 and then just exploded after the debate. I'm really optimistic about seeing some more polls this week.

----------


## hb6102

Bachmann is gaining again???? The Newt Romney comment must have worked a little

----------


## kusok

> Bachmann is gaining again???? The Newt Romney comment must have worked a little



She had me at "win win win" plan. I'm sold. I find her cute as well.

----------


## justatrey

> Bachmann is gaining again???? The Newt Romney comment must have worked a little


To be honest I thought she had a good debate. If I were ranking them, I'd probably say she was second behind Paul. Her whole " Newt Romney" rant was great. I think she really helped our chances there. It was basically a simultaneous attack ad on our biggest opponents seen by 8 million viewers.

----------


## Thurifer

He's got momentum! I'm excited about this upcoming moneybomb!

----------


## JustinL

Leaving Cain on for now just to compare the relative explosions in Facebook likes for comparisons when a surge happens.

----------


## Birdlady

> To be honest I thought she had a good debate. If I were ranking them, I'd probably say she was second behind Paul. Her whole " Newt Romney" rant was great. I think she really helped our chances there. It was basically a simultaneous attack ad on our biggest opponents seen by 8 million viewers.


I didn't see that at all. She was pandering to Cain's supporters. A few months back she was the one who said "the devil is in the details, 666". She really came out against Cain on the 999 plan and it looked really stupid of her to now say how amazing his 999 plan had been. It was a complete 180 change from her previous position.

I'll hand it to her for the Newt Romney thing, but that was it. Everything else was almost too embarrassing for me to watch.

----------


## dfalken

These charts I think are very significative of what is going on and Dr Paul is undeniably surging right now. Another interesting observation that I think can be made from them is that Newt's support comes mostly from old people that don't use the internet, because although a small surge is visible in the charts it is not enough to propel him to where he got in the polls.  The surge seen by Cain was much more noticeable.  I think in a week the Dr will be leading the Iowa polls.  I never thought we'd see the day when enough zombies, err I mean Americans, would wake up for President Paul to become a reality.  I am really excited about our chances at this point.

----------


## justatrey

> I didn't see that at all. She was pandering to Cain's supporters. A few months back she was the one who said "the devil is in the details, 666". She really came out against Cain on the 999 plan and it looked really stupid of her to now say how amazing his 999 plan had been. It was a complete 180 change from her previous position.
> 
> I'll hand it to her for the Newt Romney thing, but that was it. Everything else was almost too embarrassing for me to watch.


I agree about the 999 part; I almost forgot about it. It definitely came across as desperate.

----------


## InTradePro

Rick Perry's page seems to be unavailable https://www.facebook.com/GovernorPerry, anyone else have this?

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Looking _really_ good so far.

----------


## squirekyle

I think the 1 MILLION Likes for Ron Paul Facebook BOMB is working... could this be proof? Was 48,000 just yesterday.

----------


## ericams2786

███ ████: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 = 605,500 (+1230)12/2/11 = 606,632 (+1132)12/3/11 = 607,757 (+1125)12/4/11 = 609,224 (+1467)12/5/11 = 610,957 (+1733)12/6/11 = 612,824 (+1867)12/7/11 = 614,430 (+1606)12/8/11 = 616,218 (+1788)12/9/11 = 618,028 (+1810)12/10/11 = 619,396 (+1368)12/11/11 = 622,571 (+3175)12/12/11 = 624,933 (+2362)12/13/11 = 627,648 (+2715)12/14/11 = 630,242 (+2594)



Rick Perry: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+10,055)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+2098)12/1/11 = 171,409 (-48)12/2/11 = 171,393 (-16)12/3/11 = 171,433 (+40)12/4/11 = 171,456 (+23)12/5/11 = 171,494 (+38)12/6/11 = 171,450 (-44)12/7/11 = 171,642 (+192)12/8/11 = 172,535 (+893)12/9/11 = 174,133 (+1598)12/10/11 = 174,987 (+854)12/11/11 = 175,551 (+564)12/12/11 = 176,110 (+559)12/13/11 = 176,368 (+258)12/14/11 = 176,647 (+279)


Bachmann: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (-2699)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (-481)12/1/11 = 459,050 (-25)12/2/11 = 459,024 (-26)12/3/11 = 458,973 (-51)12/4/11 = 458,946 (-27)12/5/11 = 458,909 (-37)12/6/11 = 458,896 (-13)12/7/11 = 458,984 (+88)12/8/11 = 459,014 (+30)12/9/11 = 459,014 (0)12/10/11 = 458,949 (-65)12/11/11 = 459,091 (+142)12/12/11 = 459,251 (+160)12/13/11 = 459,473 (+222)12/14/11 = 459,614 (+141)


Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 = 1,201,863 (+1231)12/2/11 = 1,203,063 (+1200)12/3/11 = 1,204,401 (+1338)12/4/11 = 1,205,646 (+1245)12/5/11 = 1,206,859 (+1213)12/6/11 = 1,208,120 (+1261)12/7/11 = 1,209,312 (+1192)12/8/11 = 1,210,567 (+1255)12/9/11 = 1,211,723 (+1156)12/10/11 = 1,212,800 (+1077)12/11/11 = 1,213,964 (+1164)12/12/11 = 1,215,015 (+1051)12/13/11 = 1,216,323 (+1308)12/14/11 = 1,217,923 (+1600)



Cain : 
9/26/11 - 10/31/11 (+114,409)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+83,417)12/1/11 = 398,760 (-218)12/2/11 = 398,282 (-478)12/3/11 = 397,686 (-596)12/4/11 = 397,237 (-449)12/5/11 = 396,728 (-509)12/6/11 = 395,400 (-1328)12/7/11 = 395,151 (-249)12/8/11 = 394,944 (-207)12/9/11 = 394,764 (-180)12/10/11 = 394,609 (-155)12/11/11 = 394,385 (-224)12/12/11 = 393,652 (-733)12/13/11 = 392,483 (-1169)12/14/11 = 391,555 (-928)

Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 = 197,448 (+2145)12/2/11 = 199,269 (+1821)12/3/11 = 201,046 (+1777)12/4/11 = 202,675 (+1629)12/5/11 = 204,338 (+1663)12/6/11 = 205,953 (+1615)12/7/11 = 207,283 (+1330)12/8/11 = 208,558 (+1275)12/9/11 = 209,722 (+1164)12/10/11 = 210,901 (+1179)12/11/11 = 212,928 (+2027)12/12/11 = 214,295 (+1367)12/13/11 = 215,305 (+1010)12/14/11 = 215,785 (+480)

----------


## seyferjm

How is Bachmann still gaining people?

----------


## justatrey

Perfect. 

Newt down, Paul up. Looks like the "debate bump" might be more than just a bump!

----------


## thesnake742

Let's hope this momentum continues! Cain is way down today haha

----------


## Disconsolate

I don't understand why Romney has so many @_@

----------


## eleganz

This is beautiful to watch with my own eyes...

----------


## Epic

Paul is rocking this.  I think we're gonna see Paul continue to do well, better even, in Iowa polls, with national polls coming around later.

----------


## thesnake742

> I don't understand why Romney has so many @_@


His success 4 years ago helps.

----------


## Disconsolate

Just so we can visualize the Iowa Debate bump in additional daily likes. I highlighted the change in likes for the day of the debate (12/11/2011). It definitely resonated. Notice how Gingrich's additional likes also do not start trending back up on 12/13 like RP's do (favorable monday/tuesday coverage effects?).

----------


## AlexG

Guys, Ron Paul is frickin running away with this it's not even funny any more. ITS EXCITING!!!!

----------


## kusok

> How is Bachmann still gaining people?




It's the "win win win" plan.

I keep saying.

AND she is cute IMO.

----------


## squirekyle

> His success 4 years ago helps.


Plus he's advertising like crazy for it on here.  Ron's page has never done that to my knowledge

----------


## squirekyle

He is BOOMING with likes today. "LIKE A BOSS."  

http://www.facebook.com/events/203786723029474/

----------


## Carole

As I have said before, I think a certain candidate has been buying some of his "likes". Maybe early on especially, and maybe some lately.

----------


## Carole

Our personal daily tracking poll.

----------


## JoshS

Newt's only up about 500 today, RP's over 2,500.

----------


## ericams2786

███ ████: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 = 605,500 (+1230)12/2/11 = 606,632 (+1132)12/3/11 = 607,757 (+1125)12/4/11 = 609,224 (+1467)12/5/11 = 610,957 (+1733)12/6/11 = 612,824 (+1867)12/7/11 = 614,430 (+1606)12/8/11 = 616,218 (+1788)12/9/11 = 618,028 (+1810)12/10/11 = 619,396 (+1368)12/11/11 = 622,571 (+3175)12/12/11 = 624,933 (+2362)12/13/11 = 627,648 (+2715)12/14/11 = 630,242 (+2594)



Rick Perry: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+10,055)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+2098)12/1/11 = 171,409 (-48)12/2/11 = 171,393 (-16)12/3/11 = 171,433 (+40)12/4/11 = 171,456 (+23)12/5/11 = 171,494 (+38)12/6/11 = 171,450 (-44)12/7/11 = 171,642 (+192)12/8/11 = 172,535 (+893)12/9/11 = 174,133 (+1598)12/10/11 = 174,987 (+854)12/11/11 = 175,551 (+564)12/12/11 = 176,110 (+559)12/13/11 = 176,368 (+258)12/14/11 = 176,647 (+279)


Bachmann: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (-2699)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (-481)12/1/11 = 459,050 (-25)12/2/11 = 459,024 (-26)12/3/11 = 458,973 (-51)12/4/11 = 458,946 (-27)12/5/11 = 458,909 (-37)12/6/11 = 458,896 (-13)12/7/11 = 458,984 (+88)12/8/11 = 459,014 (+30)12/9/11 = 459,014 (0)12/10/11 = 458,949 (-65)12/11/11 = 459,091 (+142)12/12/11 = 459,251 (+160)12/13/11 = 459,473 (+222)12/14/11 = 459,614 (+141)


Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 = 1,201,863 (+1231)12/2/11 = 1,203,063 (+1200)12/3/11 = 1,204,401 (+1338)12/4/11 = 1,205,646 (+1245)12/5/11 = 1,206,859 (+1213)12/6/11 = 1,208,120 (+1261)12/7/11 = 1,209,312 (+1192)12/8/11 = 1,210,567 (+1255)12/9/11 = 1,211,723 (+1156)12/10/11 = 1,212,800 (+1077)12/11/11 = 1,213,964 (+1164)12/12/11 = 1,215,015 (+1051)12/13/11 = 1,216,323 (+1308)12/14/11 = 1,217,923 (+1600)



Cain : 
9/26/11 - 10/31/11 (+114,409)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+83,417)12/1/11 = 398,760 (-218)12/2/11 = 398,282 (-478)12/3/11 = 397,686 (-596)12/4/11 = 397,237 (-449)12/5/11 = 396,728 (-509)12/6/11 = 395,400 (-1328)12/7/11 = 395,151 (-249)12/8/11 = 394,944 (-207)12/9/11 = 394,764 (-180)12/10/11 = 394,609 (-155)12/11/11 = 394,385 (-224)12/12/11 = 393,652 (-733)12/13/11 = 392,483 (-1169)12/14/11 = 391,555 (-928)

Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 = 197,448 (+2145)12/2/11 = 199,269 (+1821)12/3/11 = 201,046 (+1777)12/4/11 = 202,675 (+1629)12/5/11 = 204,338 (+1663)12/6/11 = 205,953 (+1615)12/7/11 = 207,283 (+1330)12/8/11 = 208,558 (+1275)12/9/11 = 209,722 (+1164)12/10/11 = 210,901 (+1179)12/11/11 = 212,928 (+2027)12/12/11 = 214,295 (+1367)12/13/11 = 215,305 (+1010)12/14/11 = 215,785 (+480)

----------


## ross11988

Gingrich is done!

----------


## squirekyle

Nice.

----------


## Cody1

Love it.

----------


## seyferjm

Nice!

----------


## iGGz



----------


## Epic

Newt going down, but Romney up a bit?

----------


## gerryb

> Newt going down, but Romney up a bit?


Don't forget -- Romney is running lots of FB advertisements.

If you see them, be sure to click -- he has a nice looking page

----------


## Eric21ND

Nice to see the Cain train go off a cliff and Newt sputtering out.  Facebook likes are indicative of trends in the general public sentiment.  Our numbers should continue to rise in the coming weeks.

----------


## Carole

Yes, but not that much.

----------


## TwoJ

Ya I saw a Romney ad twice today.

----------


## Birdlady

This is pretty exciting! Don't let it make us lazy though. We still need to keep working as much as before!

----------


## KingNothing

A good debate and a good moneybomb will probably be enough to push Paul to the forefront.

----------


## TwoJ

Destroying newt today.

----------


## squirekyle

Just passed over 3000 likes for Today.  Wow.  Gingrich has about 500 again.

----------


## ericams2786

███ ████: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 = 605,500 (+1230)12/2/11 = 606,632 (+1132)12/3/11 = 607,757 (+1125)12/4/11 = 609,224 (+1467)12/5/11 = 610,957 (+1733)12/6/11 = 612,824 (+1867)12/7/11 = 614,430 (+1606)12/8/11 = 616,218 (+1788)12/9/11 = 618,028 (+1810)12/10/11 = 619,396 (+1368)12/11/11 = 622,571 (+3175)12/12/11 = 624,933 (+2362)12/13/11 = 627,648 (+2715)12/14/11 = 630,242 (+2594)12/15/11 = 633,337 (+3095)



Rick Perry: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+10,055)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+2098)12/1/11 = 171,409 (-48)12/2/11 = 171,393 (-16)12/3/11 = 171,433 (+40)12/4/11 = 171,456 (+23)12/5/11 = 171,494 (+38)12/6/11 = 171,450 (-44)12/7/11 = 171,642 (+192)12/8/11 = 172,535 (+893)12/9/11 = 174,133 (+1598)12/10/11 = 174,987 (+854)12/11/11 = 175,551 (+564)12/12/11 = 176,110 (+559)12/13/11 = 176,368 (+258)12/14/11 = 176,647 (+279)12/15/11 = 176,706 (+59)


Bachmann: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (-2699)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (-481)12/1/11 = 459,050 (-25)12/2/11 = 459,024 (-26)12/3/11 = 458,973 (-51)12/4/11 = 458,946 (-27)12/5/11 = 458,909 (-37)12/6/11 = 458,896 (-13)12/7/11 = 458,984 (+88)12/8/11 = 459,014 (+30)12/9/11 = 459,014 (0)12/10/11 = 458,949 (-65)12/11/11 = 459,091 (+142)12/12/11 = 459,251 (+160)12/13/11 = 459,473 (+222)12/14/11 = 459,614 (+141)12/15/11 = 459,842 (+228)


Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 = 1,201,863 (+1231)12/2/11 = 1,203,063 (+1200)12/3/11 = 1,204,401 (+1338)12/4/11 = 1,205,646 (+1245)12/5/11 = 1,206,859 (+1213)12/6/11 = 1,208,120 (+1261)12/7/11 = 1,209,312 (+1192)12/8/11 = 1,210,567 (+1255)12/9/11 = 1,211,723 (+1156)12/10/11 = 1,212,800 (+1077)12/11/11 = 1,213,964 (+1164)12/12/11 = 1,215,015 (+1051)12/13/11 = 1,216,323 (+1308)12/14/11 = 1,217,923 (+1600)12/15/11 = 1,219,596 (+1673)



Cain : 
9/26/11 - 10/31/11 (+114,409)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+83,417)12/1/11 = 398,760 (-218)12/2/11 = 398,282 (-478)12/3/11 = 397,686 (-596)12/4/11 = 397,237 (-449)12/5/11 = 396,728 (-509)12/6/11 = 395,400 (-1328)12/7/11 = 395,151 (-249)12/8/11 = 394,944 (-207)12/9/11 = 394,764 (-180)12/10/11 = 394,609 (-155)12/11/11 = 394,385 (-224)12/12/11 = 393,652 (-733)12/13/11 = 392,483 (-1169)12/14/11 = 391,555 (-928)12/15/11 = 391,136 (-419)

Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 = 197,448 (+2145)12/2/11 = 199,269 (+1821)12/3/11 = 201,046 (+1777)12/4/11 = 202,675 (+1629)12/5/11 = 204,338 (+1663)12/6/11 = 205,953 (+1615)12/7/11 = 207,283 (+1330)12/8/11 = 208,558 (+1275)12/9/11 = 209,722 (+1164)12/10/11 = 210,901 (+1179)12/11/11 = 212,928 (+2027)12/12/11 = 214,295 (+1367)12/13/11 = 215,305 (+1010)12/14/11 = 215,785 (+480)12/15/11 = 216,232 (+447)

----------


## bluesc

Go Ron Paul! Looks like the BS newsletters backfired on you, Shamity.

----------


## AlexG

That was the shortest bump in history for Gingrich. He never really took advantage of his lead, which explains why he fell so fast

----------


## Epic

We're continuing to dominate...

----------


## Thurifer

It'll be over 3000 for today again. Awesome!

----------


## thehungarian

Holy crap he's been on fire since the 11th.

----------


## iGGz

He's already above 3000 again today

----------


## Kaulana

I love this!!!  Thanks for updates!

----------


## ericams2786

███ ████: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 = 605,500 (+1230)12/2/11 = 606,632 (+1132)12/3/11 = 607,757 (+1125)12/4/11 = 609,224 (+1467)12/5/11 = 610,957 (+1733)12/6/11 = 612,824 (+1867)12/7/11 = 614,430 (+1606)12/8/11 = 616,218 (+1788)12/9/11 = 618,028 (+1810)12/10/11 = 619,396 (+1368)12/11/11 = 622,571 (+3175)12/12/11 = 624,933 (+2362)12/13/11 = 627,648 (+2715)12/14/11 = 630,242 (+2594)12/15/11 = 633,337 (+3095)12/16/11 = 636,855 (+3518)



Rick Perry: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+10,055)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+2098)12/1/11 = 171,409 (-48)12/2/11 = 171,393 (-16)12/3/11 = 171,433 (+40)12/4/11 = 171,456 (+23)12/5/11 = 171,494 (+38)12/6/11 = 171,450 (-44)12/7/11 = 171,642 (+192)12/8/11 = 172,535 (+893)12/9/11 = 174,133 (+1598)12/10/11 = 174,987 (+854)12/11/11 = 175,551 (+564)12/12/11 = 176,110 (+559)12/13/11 = 176,368 (+258)12/14/11 = 176,647 (+279)12/15/11 = 176,706 (+59)12/16/11 = 176,927 (+221)


Bachmann: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (-2699)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (-481)12/1/11 = 459,050 (-25)12/2/11 = 459,024 (-26)12/3/11 = 458,973 (-51)12/4/11 = 458,946 (-27)12/5/11 = 458,909 (-37)12/6/11 = 458,896 (-13)12/7/11 = 458,984 (+88)12/8/11 = 459,014 (+30)12/9/11 = 459,014 (0)12/10/11 = 458,949 (-65)12/11/11 = 459,091 (+142)12/12/11 = 459,251 (+160)12/13/11 = 459,473 (+222)12/14/11 = 459,614 (+141)12/15/11 = 459,842 (+228)12/16/11 = 460,103 (+261)


Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 = 1,201,863 (+1231)12/2/11 = 1,203,063 (+1200)12/3/11 = 1,204,401 (+1338)12/4/11 = 1,205,646 (+1245)12/5/11 = 1,206,859 (+1213)12/6/11 = 1,208,120 (+1261)12/7/11 = 1,209,312 (+1192)12/8/11 = 1,210,567 (+1255)12/9/11 = 1,211,723 (+1156)12/10/11 = 1,212,800 (+1077)12/11/11 = 1,213,964 (+1164)12/12/11 = 1,215,015 (+1051)12/13/11 = 1,216,323 (+1308)12/14/11 = 1,217,923 (+1600)12/15/11 = 1,219,596 (+1673)12/16/11 = 1,221,436 (+1840)


Cain : 
9/26/11 - 10/31/11 (+114,409)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+83,417)12/1/11 = 398,760 (-218)12/2/11 = 398,282 (-478)12/3/11 = 397,686 (-596)12/4/11 = 397,237 (-449)12/5/11 = 396,728 (-509)12/6/11 = 395,400 (-1328)12/7/11 = 395,151 (-249)12/8/11 = 394,944 (-207)12/9/11 = 394,764 (-180)12/10/11 = 394,609 (-155)12/11/11 = 394,385 (-224)12/12/11 = 393,652 (-733)12/13/11 = 392,483 (-1169)12/14/11 = 391,555 (-928)12/15/11 = 391,136 (-419)12/16/11 = 390,482 (-654)

Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 = 197,448 (+2145)12/2/11 = 199,269 (+1821)12/3/11 = 201,046 (+1777)12/4/11 = 202,675 (+1629)12/5/11 = 204,338 (+1663)12/6/11 = 205,953 (+1615)12/7/11 = 207,283 (+1330)12/8/11 = 208,558 (+1275)12/9/11 = 209,722 (+1164)12/10/11 = 210,901 (+1179)12/11/11 = 212,928 (+2027)12/12/11 = 214,295 (+1367)12/13/11 = 215,305 (+1010)12/14/11 = 215,785 (+480)12/15/11 = 216,232 (+447)12/16/11 = 217,080 (+848)

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Peace is popular I guess.

----------


## xFiFtyOnE

Surging?

----------


## afwjam

OMG AMAZING! ITS GOING OFF UP IN HERE. RON PAUL ALWAYS WINS! FOR LIBERTY!!

----------


## iGGz



----------


## NickOdell

We'll probably get a bump from being on the Tonight Show as well, which should factor into tomorrow's numbers. 

Also having a successful moneybomb can't hurt.

----------


## JoshS

WOW!

----------


## pauliticalfan

Would love to see what it looks like after Ron Paul and Joe Rogan are on the Tonight Show.

----------


## blakjak

Think we could drop Cain from the list since he's no longer a candidate? Hopefully as the primaries progress we can say that about the others.

----------


## The_Ruffneck

> Think we could drop Cain from the list since he's no longer a candidate? Hopefully as the primaries progress we can say that about the others.


I agree , if he re-enters then add him again

----------


## InTradePro

Add Huntsman instead of Cain.

----------


## ericams2786

> Think we could drop Cain from the list since he's no longer a candidate? Hopefully as the primaries progress we can say that about the others.


I know this sounds bad, but I am kind of enjoying watching Cain's fall, that's why he is still on there. After 8000+ days for him, I find a lot of satisfaction in seeing "minus" anything. But I will consider putting Huntsman on there and dropping Cain.

----------


## iGGz

> I know this sounds bad, but I am kind of enjoying watching Cain's fall, that's why he is still on there. After 8000+ days for him, I find a lot of satisfaction in seeing "minus" anything. But I will consider putting Huntsman on there and dropping Cain.


It's your thread, do what ya want

----------


## CanadaBoy

When did Romney become so popular? Back in 08?

----------


## asurfaholic

I am pretty sure I have read about certain companies which offer services along the line of creating massive amounts of social network profiles, and using them to advance an agenda. Id be willing to bet Romney in all his wealth, has paid for this service. His steady FB growth does NOT match his polling numbers, which seems to indicate he is not going anywhere, anytime, any place. 

Call me what you want, but I think his FB likes are as real as his suntan.

----------


## gobravez

Over a thousand likes in the last three hours. Nice!

----------


## SchleckBros

It has only been a few hours and Ron is already +1000. Nice boost from Leno I guess.

----------


## Tunink

~1850 likes from the Leno show!

----------


## Carole

Over 3500! That is his best ever I think. 

People, I am getting a certain feeling in my gut and it is a very, very positive feeling. We may have a BIG win, bigger than we could have hoped for in Iowa.  

Does anyone else feel "something" is happening? And not just in Iowa?

----------


## xFiFtyOnE

Ron Pauls Facebook is exploding.  He's added like 2300 people and it's not even noon!

----------


## ericams2786

███ ████: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 = 605,500 (+1230)12/2/11 = 606,632 (+1132)12/3/11 = 607,757 (+1125)12/4/11 = 609,224 (+1467)12/5/11 = 610,957 (+1733)12/6/11 = 612,824 (+1867)12/7/11 = 614,430 (+1606)12/8/11 = 616,218 (+1788)12/9/11 = 618,028 (+1810)12/10/11 = 619,396 (+1368)12/11/11 = 622,571 (+3175)12/12/11 = 624,933 (+2362)12/13/11 = 627,648 (+2715)12/14/11 = 630,242 (+2594)12/15/11 = 633,337 (+3095)12/16/11 = 636,855 (+3518)12/17/11 = 640,406 (+3551)



Rick Perry: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+10,055)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+2098)12/1/11 = 171,409 (-48)12/2/11 = 171,393 (-16)12/3/11 = 171,433 (+40)12/4/11 = 171,456 (+23)12/5/11 = 171,494 (+38)12/6/11 = 171,450 (-44)12/7/11 = 171,642 (+192)12/8/11 = 172,535 (+893)12/9/11 = 174,133 (+1598)12/10/11 = 174,987 (+854)12/11/11 = 175,551 (+564)12/12/11 = 176,110 (+559)12/13/11 = 176,368 (+258)12/14/11 = 176,647 (+279)12/15/11 = 176,706 (+59)12/16/11 = 176,927 (+221)12/17/11 = 177,222 (+295)


Bachmann: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (-2699)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (-481)12/1/11 = 459,050 (-25)12/2/11 = 459,024 (-26)12/3/11 = 458,973 (-51)12/4/11 = 458,946 (-27)12/5/11 = 458,909 (-37)12/6/11 = 458,896 (-13)12/7/11 = 458,984 (+88)12/8/11 = 459,014 (+30)12/9/11 = 459,014 (0)12/10/11 = 458,949 (-65)12/11/11 = 459,091 (+142)12/12/11 = 459,251 (+160)12/13/11 = 459,473 (+222)12/14/11 = 459,614 (+141)12/15/11 = 459,842 (+228)12/16/11 = 460,103 (+261)12/17/11 = 460,250 (+147)


Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 = 1,201,863 (+1231)12/2/11 = 1,203,063 (+1200)12/3/11 = 1,204,401 (+1338)12/4/11 = 1,205,646 (+1245)12/5/11 = 1,206,859 (+1213)12/6/11 = 1,208,120 (+1261)12/7/11 = 1,209,312 (+1192)12/8/11 = 1,210,567 (+1255)12/9/11 = 1,211,723 (+1156)12/10/11 = 1,212,800 (+1077)12/11/11 = 1,213,964 (+1164)12/12/11 = 1,215,015 (+1051)12/13/11 = 1,216,323 (+1308)12/14/11 = 1,217,923 (+1600)12/15/11 = 1,219,596 (+1673)12/16/11 = 1,221,436 (+1840)12/17/11 = 1,223,724 (+2288)


Cain : 
9/26/11 - 10/31/11 (+114,409)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+83,417)12/1/11 = 398,760 (-218)12/2/11 = 398,282 (-478)12/3/11 = 397,686 (-596)12/4/11 = 397,237 (-449)12/5/11 = 396,728 (-509)12/6/11 = 395,400 (-1328)12/7/11 = 395,151 (-249)12/8/11 = 394,944 (-207)12/9/11 = 394,764 (-180)12/10/11 = 394,609 (-155)12/11/11 = 394,385 (-224)12/12/11 = 393,652 (-733)12/13/11 = 392,483 (-1169)12/14/11 = 391,555 (-928)12/15/11 = 391,136 (-419)12/16/11 = 390,482 (-654)12/17/11 = 390,257 (-225)

Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 = 197,448 (+2145)12/2/11 = 199,269 (+1821)12/3/11 = 201,046 (+1777)12/4/11 = 202,675 (+1629)12/5/11 = 204,338 (+1663)12/6/11 = 205,953 (+1615)12/7/11 = 207,283 (+1330)12/8/11 = 208,558 (+1275)12/9/11 = 209,722 (+1164)12/10/11 = 210,901 (+1179)12/11/11 = 212,928 (+2027)12/12/11 = 214,295 (+1367)12/13/11 = 215,305 (+1010)12/14/11 = 215,785 (+480)12/15/11 = 216,232 (+447)12/16/11 = 217,080 (+848)12/17/11 = 217,574 (+494)

----------


## Hospitaller

Yes! i was waiting for this update!
SURGING

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> 12/17/11 = 1,223,724 (+2288)


Hmm...

----------


## Epic

Looks like we are approaching the final Ron vs. Mitt stage...

----------


## squirekyle

Gingrich is slowing fading, Bachmann and Perry are simply getting some from a few Cain supporters and OK debates.  Romney is surging from ads on Facebook and possibly last debate.

Ron Paul?   He's always surging.

----------


## ross11988

> Hmm...


Exactly what I was thinking

----------


## floydmoon

Is there anyway of seeing who is following Romney.Are they ghost profiles?

----------


## Carole

> Hmm...


He did get that newspaper endorsement this evening after all.

----------


## stephensmith

> Ron Pauls Facebook is exploding.  He's added like 2300 people and it's not even noon!


This is great. Leno bounce for sure, but I also bet it will snowball from here on.

----------


## The_Ruffneck

You guys are foolish if you think Mittens followers on FB are fake or ghost profiles.

----------


## LudwigVonMisoSoup

> You guys are foolish if you think Mittens followers on FB are fake or ghost profiles.


While I agree they're probably not ghost profiles, I don't put it past anyone with what happened with Gingrich/Twitter.

----------


## Epic

Paul and Romney both at about 2200-2500 today.

Newt at 500.

----------


## ericams2786

███ ████: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 = 605,500 (+1230)12/2/11 = 606,632 (+1132)12/3/11 = 607,757 (+1125)12/4/11 = 609,224 (+1467)12/5/11 = 610,957 (+1733)12/6/11 = 612,824 (+1867)12/7/11 = 614,430 (+1606)12/8/11 = 616,218 (+1788)12/9/11 = 618,028 (+1810)12/10/11 = 619,396 (+1368)12/11/11 = 622,571 (+3175)12/12/11 = 624,933 (+2362)12/13/11 = 627,648 (+2715)12/14/11 = 630,242 (+2594)12/15/11 = 633,337 (+3095)12/16/11 = 636,855 (+3518)12/17/11 = 640,406 (+3551)12/18/11 = 642,908 (+2502)



Rick Perry: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+10,055)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+2098)12/1/11 = 171,409 (-48)12/2/11 = 171,393 (-16)12/3/11 = 171,433 (+40)12/4/11 = 171,456 (+23)12/5/11 = 171,494 (+38)12/6/11 = 171,450 (-44)12/7/11 = 171,642 (+192)12/8/11 = 172,535 (+893)12/9/11 = 174,133 (+1598)12/10/11 = 174,987 (+854)12/11/11 = 175,551 (+564)12/12/11 = 176,110 (+559)12/13/11 = 176,368 (+258)12/14/11 = 176,647 (+279)12/15/11 = 176,706 (+59)12/16/11 = 176,927 (+221)12/17/11 = 177,222 (+295)12/18/11 = 177,532 (+310)


Bachmann: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (-2699)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (-481)12/1/11 = 459,050 (-25)12/2/11 = 459,024 (-26)12/3/11 = 458,973 (-51)12/4/11 = 458,946 (-27)12/5/11 = 458,909 (-37)12/6/11 = 458,896 (-13)12/7/11 = 458,984 (+88)12/8/11 = 459,014 (+30)12/9/11 = 459,014 (0)12/10/11 = 458,949 (-65)12/11/11 = 459,091 (+142)12/12/11 = 459,251 (+160)12/13/11 = 459,473 (+222)12/14/11 = 459,614 (+141)12/15/11 = 459,842 (+228)12/16/11 = 460,103 (+261)12/17/11 = 460,250 (+147)12/18/11 = 460,379 (+129)


Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 = 1,201,863 (+1231)12/2/11 = 1,203,063 (+1200)12/3/11 = 1,204,401 (+1338)12/4/11 = 1,205,646 (+1245)12/5/11 = 1,206,859 (+1213)12/6/11 = 1,208,120 (+1261)12/7/11 = 1,209,312 (+1192)12/8/11 = 1,210,567 (+1255)12/9/11 = 1,211,723 (+1156)12/10/11 = 1,212,800 (+1077)12/11/11 = 1,213,964 (+1164)12/12/11 = 1,215,015 (+1051)12/13/11 = 1,216,323 (+1308)12/14/11 = 1,217,923 (+1600)12/15/11 = 1,219,596 (+1673)12/16/11 = 1,221,436 (+1840)12/17/11 = 1,223,724 (+2288)12/18/11 = 1,226,131 (+2407)


Cain : 
9/26/11 - 10/31/11 (+114,409)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+83,417)12/1/11 = 398,760 (-218)12/2/11 = 398,282 (-478)12/3/11 = 397,686 (-596)12/4/11 = 397,237 (-449)12/5/11 = 396,728 (-509)12/6/11 = 395,400 (-1328)12/7/11 = 395,151 (-249)12/8/11 = 394,944 (-207)12/9/11 = 394,764 (-180)12/10/11 = 394,609 (-155)12/11/11 = 394,385 (-224)12/12/11 = 393,652 (-733)12/13/11 = 392,483 (-1169)12/14/11 = 391,555 (-928)12/15/11 = 391,136 (-419)12/16/11 = 390,482 (-654)12/17/11 = 390,257 (-225)12/18/11 = 390,091 (-166)

Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 = 197,448 (+2145)12/2/11 = 199,269 (+1821)12/3/11 = 201,046 (+1777)12/4/11 = 202,675 (+1629)12/5/11 = 204,338 (+1663)12/6/11 = 205,953 (+1615)12/7/11 = 207,283 (+1330)12/8/11 = 208,558 (+1275)12/9/11 = 209,722 (+1164)12/10/11 = 210,901 (+1179)12/11/11 = 212,928 (+2027)12/12/11 = 214,295 (+1367)12/13/11 = 215,305 (+1010)12/14/11 = 215,785 (+480)12/15/11 = 216,232 (+447)12/16/11 = 217,080 (+848)12/17/11 = 217,574 (+494)12/18/11 = 218,137 (+563)

----------


## ross11988

Weekend Dip. Well be back at 3000+ tomorrow

----------


## Epic

Romney rise legit or due to ads?

----------


## AlexG

> Romney rise legit or due to ads?


Legit, he got endorsements from Nikki Haley, Christine O'Donnell, he was on Fox Sunday, and he was seen as a "winner" from the debate

----------


## squirekyle

Still doing better than Romney, I still think it's ridiculous he's at 1.2 Million

----------


## RonRocks

^^Being Governor of Mass. helps a lot!

----------


## runningdiz

beating Romney! Once again facebook predicted the downfall (newt) and surge (Ron) of another candidate.

----------


## TwoJ

> Romney rise legit or due to ads?


Legit but he is running ads

----------


## McDermit

> Still doing better than Romney, I still think it's ridiculous he's at 1.2 Million


He ran ads for ages, and now s again. Same for twitter-he has been a promoted member off and on for months.

If Ron ran ads linking to his FB page and putting his "like" button right in front of everyone, his daily averages would double or triple as well.

----------


## matt0611

> beating Romney! Once again facebook predicted the downfall (newt) and surge (Ron) of another candidate.


Yeah, its been pretty reliable so far hasn't it?

----------


## matt0611

> He ran ads for ages, and now s again. Same for twitter-he has been a promoted member off and on for months.
> 
> If Ron ran ads linking to his FB page and putting his "like" button right in front of everyone, his daily averages would double or triple as well.


He also was one of the "frontrunners" last election, that gave him a huge head start.

----------


## thesnake742

Already at 2000 on the day today!

----------


## squirekyle

Paul's hit 3000 again today, gone are the days of 7000 likes a week, he's getting that in 2 DAYS now.   Praying it continues for a long time.

----------


## ericams2786

███ ████: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 = 605,500 (+1230)12/2/11 = 606,632 (+1132)12/3/11 = 607,757 (+1125)12/4/11 = 609,224 (+1467)12/5/11 = 610,957 (+1733)12/6/11 = 612,824 (+1867)12/7/11 = 614,430 (+1606)12/8/11 = 616,218 (+1788)12/9/11 = 618,028 (+1810)12/10/11 = 619,396 (+1368)12/11/11 = 622,571 (+3175)12/12/11 = 624,933 (+2362)12/13/11 = 627,648 (+2715)12/14/11 = 630,242 (+2594)12/15/11 = 633,337 (+3095)12/16/11 = 636,855 (+3518)12/17/11 = 640,406 (+3551)12/18/11 = 642,908 (+2502)12/19/11 = 646,397 (+3489)



Rick Perry: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+10,055)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+2098)12/1/11 = 171,409 (-48)12/2/11 = 171,393 (-16)12/3/11 = 171,433 (+40)12/4/11 = 171,456 (+23)12/5/11 = 171,494 (+38)12/6/11 = 171,450 (-44)12/7/11 = 171,642 (+192)12/8/11 = 172,535 (+893)12/9/11 = 174,133 (+1598)12/10/11 = 174,987 (+854)12/11/11 = 175,551 (+564)12/12/11 = 176,110 (+559)12/13/11 = 176,368 (+258)12/14/11 = 176,647 (+279)12/15/11 = 176,706 (+59)12/16/11 = 176,927 (+221)12/17/11 = 177,222 (+295)12/18/11 = 177,532 (+310)12/19/11 = 177,687 (+155)


Bachmann: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (-2699)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (-481)12/1/11 = 459,050 (-25)12/2/11 = 459,024 (-26)12/3/11 = 458,973 (-51)12/4/11 = 458,946 (-27)12/5/11 = 458,909 (-37)12/6/11 = 458,896 (-13)12/7/11 = 458,984 (+88)12/8/11 = 459,014 (+30)12/9/11 = 459,014 (0)12/10/11 = 458,949 (-65)12/11/11 = 459,091 (+142)12/12/11 = 459,251 (+160)12/13/11 = 459,473 (+222)12/14/11 = 459,614 (+141)12/15/11 = 459,842 (+228)12/16/11 = 460,103 (+261)12/17/11 = 460,250 (+147)12/18/11 = 460,379 (+129)12/19/11 = 460,522 (+143)


Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 = 1,201,863 (+1231)12/2/11 = 1,203,063 (+1200)12/3/11 = 1,204,401 (+1338)12/4/11 = 1,205,646 (+1245)12/5/11 = 1,206,859 (+1213)12/6/11 = 1,208,120 (+1261)12/7/11 = 1,209,312 (+1192)12/8/11 = 1,210,567 (+1255)12/9/11 = 1,211,723 (+1156)12/10/11 = 1,212,800 (+1077)12/11/11 = 1,213,964 (+1164)12/12/11 = 1,215,015 (+1051)12/13/11 = 1,216,323 (+1308)12/14/11 = 1,217,923 (+1600)12/15/11 = 1,219,596 (+1673)12/16/11 = 1,221,436 (+1840)12/17/11 = 1,223,724 (+2288)12/18/11 = 1,226,131 (+2407)12/19/11 = 1,228,217 (+2086)


Cain : 
9/26/11 - 10/31/11 (+114,409)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+83,417)12/1/11 = 398,760 (-218)12/2/11 = 398,282 (-478)12/3/11 = 397,686 (-596)12/4/11 = 397,237 (-449)12/5/11 = 396,728 (-509)12/6/11 = 395,400 (-1328)12/7/11 = 395,151 (-249)12/8/11 = 394,944 (-207)12/9/11 = 394,764 (-180)12/10/11 = 394,609 (-155)12/11/11 = 394,385 (-224)12/12/11 = 393,652 (-733)12/13/11 = 392,483 (-1169)12/14/11 = 391,555 (-928)12/15/11 = 391,136 (-419)12/16/11 = 390,482 (-654)12/17/11 = 390,257 (-225)12/18/11 = 390,091 (-166)12/19/11 = 389,953 (-138)

Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 = 197,448 (+2145)12/2/11 = 199,269 (+1821)12/3/11 = 201,046 (+1777)12/4/11 = 202,675 (+1629)12/5/11 = 204,338 (+1663)12/6/11 = 205,953 (+1615)12/7/11 = 207,283 (+1330)12/8/11 = 208,558 (+1275)12/9/11 = 209,722 (+1164)12/10/11 = 210,901 (+1179)12/11/11 = 212,928 (+2027)12/12/11 = 214,295 (+1367)12/13/11 = 215,305 (+1010)12/14/11 = 215,785 (+480)12/15/11 = 216,232 (+447)12/16/11 = 217,080 (+848)12/17/11 = 217,574 (+494)12/18/11 = 218,137 (+563)12/19/11 = 218,684 (+547)

----------


## Kluge

Cool to be able to so clearly see the jump from Gingrich to Romney from the 14th to now. Thanks for posting.

----------


## squirekyle

Very nice.  Gingrich still gaining some, Romney is the biggest gainer.

----------


## sailingaway

> Very nice.  Gingrich still gaining some, Romney is the biggest gainer.


No, Ron is.

----------


## squirekyle

> No, Ron is.


Whoops, I meant *COMPARED* to Paul, lol

----------


## FA.Hayek

I'm glad to see we're still gaining on FB

----------


## KingNothing

Btw, looking like we'll get 2500-3000 more today.

Still rolling!

----------


## squirekyle

I'm HOPING that we'll reach 650K by the end of the day.  That would be nice.

----------


## ericams2786

███ ████: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 = 605,500 (+1230)12/2/11 = 606,632 (+1132)12/3/11 = 607,757 (+1125)12/4/11 = 609,224 (+1467)12/5/11 = 610,957 (+1733)12/6/11 = 612,824 (+1867)12/7/11 = 614,430 (+1606)12/8/11 = 616,218 (+1788)12/9/11 = 618,028 (+1810)12/10/11 = 619,396 (+1368)12/11/11 = 622,571 (+3175)12/12/11 = 624,933 (+2362)12/13/11 = 627,648 (+2715)12/14/11 = 630,242 (+2594)12/15/11 = 633,337 (+3095)12/16/11 = 636,855 (+3518)12/17/11 = 640,406 (+3551)12/18/11 = 642,908 (+2502)12/19/11 = 646,397 (+3489)12/20/11 = 649,257 (+2860)



Rick Perry: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+10,055)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+2098)12/1/11 = 171,409 (-48)12/2/11 = 171,393 (-16)12/3/11 = 171,433 (+40)12/4/11 = 171,456 (+23)12/5/11 = 171,494 (+38)12/6/11 = 171,450 (-44)12/7/11 = 171,642 (+192)12/8/11 = 172,535 (+893)12/9/11 = 174,133 (+1598)12/10/11 = 174,987 (+854)12/11/11 = 175,551 (+564)12/12/11 = 176,110 (+559)12/13/11 = 176,368 (+258)12/14/11 = 176,647 (+279)12/15/11 = 176,706 (+59)12/16/11 = 176,927 (+221)12/17/11 = 177,222 (+295)12/18/11 = 177,532 (+310)12/19/11 = 177,687 (+155)12/20/11 = 177,844 (+157)


Bachmann: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (-2699)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (-481)12/1/11 = 459,050 (-25)12/2/11 = 459,024 (-26)12/3/11 = 458,973 (-51)12/4/11 = 458,946 (-27)12/5/11 = 458,909 (-37)12/6/11 = 458,896 (-13)12/7/11 = 458,984 (+88)12/8/11 = 459,014 (+30)12/9/11 = 459,014 (0)12/10/11 = 458,949 (-65)12/11/11 = 459,091 (+142)12/12/11 = 459,251 (+160)12/13/11 = 459,473 (+222)12/14/11 = 459,614 (+141)12/15/11 = 459,842 (+228)12/16/11 = 460,103 (+261)12/17/11 = 460,250 (+147)12/18/11 = 460,379 (+129)12/19/11 = 460,522 (+143)12/20/11 = 460,588 (+66)


Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 = 1,201,863 (+1231)12/2/11 = 1,203,063 (+1200)12/3/11 = 1,204,401 (+1338)12/4/11 = 1,205,646 (+1245)12/5/11 = 1,206,859 (+1213)12/6/11 = 1,208,120 (+1261)12/7/11 = 1,209,312 (+1192)12/8/11 = 1,210,567 (+1255)12/9/11 = 1,211,723 (+1156)12/10/11 = 1,212,800 (+1077)12/11/11 = 1,213,964 (+1164)12/12/11 = 1,215,015 (+1051)12/13/11 = 1,216,323 (+1308)12/14/11 = 1,217,923 (+1600)12/15/11 = 1,219,596 (+1673)12/16/11 = 1,221,436 (+1840)12/17/11 = 1,223,724 (+2288)12/18/11 = 1,226,131 (+2407)12/19/11 = 1,228,217 (+2086)12/20/11 = 1,229,799 (+1582)


Cain : 
9/26/11 - 10/31/11 (+114,409)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+83,417)12/1/11 = 398,760 (-218)12/2/11 = 398,282 (-478)12/3/11 = 397,686 (-596)12/4/11 = 397,237 (-449)12/5/11 = 396,728 (-509)12/6/11 = 395,400 (-1328)12/7/11 = 395,151 (-249)12/8/11 = 394,944 (-207)12/9/11 = 394,764 (-180)12/10/11 = 394,609 (-155)12/11/11 = 394,385 (-224)12/12/11 = 393,652 (-733)12/13/11 = 392,483 (-1169)12/14/11 = 391,555 (-928)12/15/11 = 391,136 (-419)12/16/11 = 390,482 (-654)12/17/11 = 390,257 (-225)12/18/11 = 390,091 (-166)12/19/11 = 389,953 (-138)12/20/11 = 389,798 (-155)

Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 = 197,448 (+2145)12/2/11 = 199,269 (+1821)12/3/11 = 201,046 (+1777)12/4/11 = 202,675 (+1629)12/5/11 = 204,338 (+1663)12/6/11 = 205,953 (+1615)12/7/11 = 207,283 (+1330)12/8/11 = 208,558 (+1275)12/9/11 = 209,722 (+1164)12/10/11 = 210,901 (+1179)12/11/11 = 212,928 (+2027)12/12/11 = 214,295 (+1367)12/13/11 = 215,305 (+1010)12/14/11 = 215,785 (+480)12/15/11 = 216,232 (+447)12/16/11 = 217,080 (+848)12/17/11 = 217,574 (+494)12/18/11 = 218,137 (+563)12/19/11 = 218,684 (+547)12/20/11 = 219,111 (+427)

----------


## squirekyle

Nice.  Slight dip in averages for everyone but Perry today.  Paul is still on *FIRE*

----------


## iGGz



----------


## justatrey

I rewatched Paul's debate answers from 12/10/11 just to be sure he really was that good. It's unbelievable to me that he pulled off probably the best debate performance of his life exactly when he most needed to. Talk about being clutch.

----------


## ross11988

After Iowa you will not see Ron's like's down down below 2,000 a day. Mark my words.

----------


## ross11988

ericams2786 can you also start tracking the "People talk about this number" compared to other candidates?

----------


## ericams2786

███ ████: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 = 605,500 (+1230)12/2/11 = 606,632 (+1132)12/3/11 = 607,757 (+1125)12/4/11 = 609,224 (+1467)12/5/11 = 610,957 (+1733)12/6/11 = 612,824 (+1867)12/7/11 = 614,430 (+1606)12/8/11 = 616,218 (+1788)12/9/11 = 618,028 (+1810)12/10/11 = 619,396 (+1368)12/11/11 = 622,571 (+3175)12/12/11 = 624,933 (+2362)12/13/11 = 627,648 (+2715)12/14/11 = 630,242 (+2594)12/15/11 = 633,337 (+3095)12/16/11 = 636,855 (+3518)12/17/11 = 640,406 (+3551)12/18/11 = 642,908 (+2502)12/19/11 = 646,397 (+3489)12/20/11 = 649,257 (+2860)12/21/11 = 651,759 (+2502)12/22/11 = 654,042 (+2283)



Rick Perry: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+10,055)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+2098)12/1/11 = 171,409 (-48)12/2/11 = 171,393 (-16)12/3/11 = 171,433 (+40)12/4/11 = 171,456 (+23)12/5/11 = 171,494 (+38)12/6/11 = 171,450 (-44)12/7/11 = 171,642 (+192)12/8/11 = 172,535 (+893)12/9/11 = 174,133 (+1598)12/10/11 = 174,987 (+854)12/11/11 = 175,551 (+564)12/12/11 = 176,110 (+559)12/13/11 = 176,368 (+258)12/14/11 = 176,647 (+279)12/15/11 = 176,706 (+59)12/16/11 = 176,927 (+221)12/17/11 = 177,222 (+295)12/18/11 = 177,532 (+310)12/19/11 = 177,687 (+155)12/20/11 = 177,844 (+157)12/21/11 = 178,057 (+213)12/22/11 = 178,270 (+213)


Bachmann: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (-2699)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (-481)12/1/11 = 459,050 (-25)12/2/11 = 459,024 (-26)12/3/11 = 458,973 (-51)12/4/11 = 458,946 (-27)12/5/11 = 458,909 (-37)12/6/11 = 458,896 (-13)12/7/11 = 458,984 (+88)12/8/11 = 459,014 (+30)12/9/11 = 459,014 (0)12/10/11 = 458,949 (-65)12/11/11 = 459,091 (+142)12/12/11 = 459,251 (+160)12/13/11 = 459,473 (+222)12/14/11 = 459,614 (+141)12/15/11 = 459,842 (+228)12/16/11 = 460,103 (+261)12/17/11 = 460,250 (+147)12/18/11 = 460,379 (+129)12/19/11 = 460,522 (+143)12/20/11 = 460,588 (+66)12/21/11 = 460,575 (-13)12/22/11 = 460,559 (-16)


Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 = 1,201,863 (+1231)12/2/11 = 1,203,063 (+1200)12/3/11 = 1,204,401 (+1338)12/4/11 = 1,205,646 (+1245)12/5/11 = 1,206,859 (+1213)12/6/11 = 1,208,120 (+1261)12/7/11 = 1,209,312 (+1192)12/8/11 = 1,210,567 (+1255)12/9/11 = 1,211,723 (+1156)12/10/11 = 1,212,800 (+1077)12/11/11 = 1,213,964 (+1164)12/12/11 = 1,215,015 (+1051)12/13/11 = 1,216,323 (+1308)12/14/11 = 1,217,923 (+1600)12/15/11 = 1,219,596 (+1673)12/16/11 = 1,221,436 (+1840)12/17/11 = 1,223,724 (+2288)12/18/11 = 1,226,131 (+2407)12/19/11 = 1,228,217 (+2086)12/20/11 = 1,229,799 (+1582)12/21/11 = 1,230,881 (+1082)12/22/11 = 1,231,818 (+937)


Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 = 197,448 (+2145)12/2/11 = 199,269 (+1821)12/3/11 = 201,046 (+1777)12/4/11 = 202,675 (+1629)12/5/11 = 204,338 (+1663)12/6/11 = 205,953 (+1615)12/7/11 = 207,283 (+1330)12/8/11 = 208,558 (+1275)12/9/11 = 209,722 (+1164)12/10/11 = 210,901 (+1179)12/11/11 = 212,928 (+2027)12/12/11 = 214,295 (+1367)12/13/11 = 215,305 (+1010)12/14/11 = 215,785 (+480)12/15/11 = 216,232 (+447)12/16/11 = 217,080 (+848)12/17/11 = 217,574 (+494)12/18/11 = 218,137 (+563)12/19/11 = 218,684 (+547)12/20/11 = 219,111 (+427)12/21/11 = 219,452 (+341)12/22/11 = 220,101 (+649)


*Couldn't find Herman Cain's page for some reason...don't know if it has been deleted or what, so I'm just going to stop tracking him. I will consider adding the "talking about this numbers" soon, but didn't tonight because I don't have the time. Might decide to add Huntsman soon, but haven't committed to it. I'll definitely consider requests though. Thanks guys for making this thread successful!*

----------


## pauladin

we will know when the attacks are seriously hurting us when our facebook likes start stalling like hell.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

It was a slow day for everyone.

Tomorrow's results should be telling. 

It will also be interesting to compare CNN's likestoday vs tomorrow. 

CNN: 12/21/11 = 3,131,107

----------


## VBRonPaulFan

lol @ bachmann losing likes

----------


## Philmanoman

I swear I feel like the media has hidden Rons true polling numbers and now they are coming out because the MSM wants to salvage whatever little credibility they have left.

----------


## Epic

Politico Report: http://www.politico.com/politico44/2...ok-108411.html




> Ron Paul —surging in the Iowa polls — is adding Facebook fans faster than any other candidate. He has added over 6,000 a day in the last two weeks. More importantly, he's been able to leverage that support into a substantial amount of money, using a custom Facebook application to raise more than $4 million in two days in an online 'moneybomb.' The company estimates that at this rate, he could raise $25 million before the end of the month.


Politico is so freakin clueless.

----------


## tremendoustie

> we will know when the attacks are seriously hurting us when our facebook likes start stalling like hell.


Won't happen. These slimeballs are on their last legs. They murdered their credibility about two dozen half-lie one sided hit-pieces ago.

----------


## ross11988

> we will know when the attacks are seriously hurting us when our facebook likes start stalling like hell.


Remember when the Cain scandal broke? He was getting more facebook likes than ever. One day in the middle of the media frenzy he got 8,000 likes in one day.

----------


## KingNothing

> Remember when the Cain scandal broke? He was getting more facebook likes than ever. One day in the middle of the media frenzy he got 8,000 likes in one day.


Cain was fine until it came out that he, a black man, was having an affair with a woman named Ginger White for 15 years.  Until then, in spite of the atrocious manner in which his campaign handled the scandal he was fine.

----------


## jordie

> Politico Report: http://www.politico.com/politico44/2...ok-108411.html
> 
> 
> 
> Politico is so freakin clueless.


Who cares, at least it's positive coverage. The campaign never made the $25 million claim.

----------


## braane

> It was a slow day for everyone.
> 
> Tomorrow's results should be telling. 
> 
> It will also be interesting to compare CNN's likes…today vs tomorrow. 
> 
> CNN: 12/21/11 = 3,131,107


CNN: 12/22/11 2:26PM CST -- 3,132,814 likes (1700 with 6hrs to go)
Ron Paul: 12/22/11 2:27PM CST -- 653,537 likes

CNN didn't gain a whole lot (I doubt they normally do anyways). It looks like Ron is still on his way up, though.

----------


## squirekyle

> ███ ████: 
> 9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 = 605,500 (+1230)12/2/11 = 606,632 (+1132)12/3/11 = 607,757 (+1125)12/4/11 = 609,224 (+1467)12/5/11 = 610,957 (+1733)12/6/11 = 612,824 (+1867)12/7/11 = 614,430 (+1606)12/8/11 = 616,218 (+1788)12/9/11 = 618,028 (+1810)12/10/11 = 619,396 (+1368)12/11/11 = 622,571 (+3175)12/12/11 = 624,933 (+2362)12/13/11 = 627,648 (+2715)12/14/11 = 630,242 (+2594)12/15/11 = 633,337 (+3095)12/16/11 = 636,855 (+3518)12/17/11 = 640,406 (+3551)12/18/11 = 642,908 (+2502)12/19/11 = 646,397 (+3489)12/20/11 = 649,257 (+2860)12/21/11 = 651,759 (+2502)
> 
> 
> 
> Rick Perry: 
> 9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+10,055)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+2098)12/1/11 = 171,409 (-48)12/2/11 = 171,393 (-16)12/3/11 = 171,433 (+40)12/4/11 = 171,456 (+23)12/5/11 = 171,494 (+38)12/6/11 = 171,450 (-44)12/7/11 = 171,642 (+192)12/8/11 = 172,535 (+893)12/9/11 = 174,133 (+1598)12/10/11 = 174,987 (+854)12/11/11 = 175,551 (+564)12/12/11 = 176,110 (+559)12/13/11 = 176,368 (+258)12/14/11 = 176,647 (+279)12/15/11 = 176,706 (+59)12/16/11 = 176,927 (+221)12/17/11 = 177,222 (+295)12/18/11 = 177,532 (+310)12/19/11 = 177,687 (+155)12/20/11 = 177,844 (+157)12/21/11 = 178,057 (+213)
> 
> 
> ...


Ericams2786, could you start posting the "Talking About This" data?  Thanks for all your hard work!

*Paul
*12/13/11 = 50,319  (+5000)12/15/11 = 52,148  (+1829)12/19/11 = 54,717  (+2569)12/20/11 = 68,470  (+13753)12/21/11 = 80,415  (+11965)

*Romney*: 
12/21/11 = 39,237 (+----)

*Gingrich*
12/21/11 = 26,799 (+----)

*Perry*
12/21/11 = 18,341 (+----)

*Bachmann*

12/21/11 = 15,499 (+----)

*Santorum*

12/21/11 = 7,376 (+----)

*Huntsman*

12/21/11 = 5,706 (+----)

*Roemer*

12/21/11 = 2,713 (+----)

----------


## iGGz

Why? The "talked about" $#@! is stupid.

----------


## ross11988

> Why? The "talked about" $#@! is stupid.


It's a good thing besides the likes because it shows how actively Ron Paul is being discussed on Facebook.

----------


## FA.Hayek

> It's a good thing besides the likes because it shows how actively Ron Paul is being discussed on Facebook.


well RP supporters post more things about RP on facebook, doesn't necessarily mean more support?

----------


## braane

> It's a good thing besides the likes because it shows how actively Ron Paul is being discussed on Facebook.


With him being all over the news with false charges it's bound to go up these last couple of days.

----------


## iGGz

//whateva

----------


## sailingaway

> Cain was fine until it came out that he, a black man, was having an affair with a woman named Ginger White for 15 years.  Until then, in spite of the atrocious manner in which his campaign handled the scandal he was fine.


You have a very poor opinion of human nature. I don't think black had anything to do with it.  I DO think '13 years' and his wife knew nothing had a ton to do with it.  That is a long time for an honest man to live a lie, if true, and even 'helping financially and traveling with' for that long with his wife knowing nothing isn't a character reference.

----------


## squirekyle

> well RP supporters post more things about RP on facebook, doesn't necessarily mean more support?


Not nessicarily, just TWO weeks ago he was being talked about by 30,000 people.  Less than Mitt Romney and others during tha time.

----------


## WD-NY

> well RP supporters post more things about RP on facebook, doesn't necessarily mean more support?


"talking about" number = way more important than 'likes' number

More people "talking about" Ron Paul on facebook = more people seeing stories in their newsfeed about Ron Paul (they see the stories/comments because they are friends with the person 'talking about' Ron Paul).

The average facebooker has 150 friends. That's a reach of over 12,000,000 (of course, not everyone will see the post/link in their newsfeed, but many will). 

The "talking about" number can certainly spike when something like the newsletters happens, but what we really want to see is a steady and consistent trend upward.

----------


## gerryb

> well RP supporters post more things about RP on facebook, doesn't necessarily mean more support?


But it shows the general trends --  can give us an idea of impressions and how that might tie in with how many additional "likes" RP is getting.

----------


## squirekyle

> But it shows the general trends --  can give us an idea of impressions and how that might tie in with how many additional "likes" RP is getting.


Agreed.  Herman Cain at his peak was being talked about by around 80,000 people,   Paul has passed that now and 90% of that growth was _BEFORE_ the newsletters discussion started.  The haters just needed something to talk about.

----------


## ericams2786

███ ████: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 = 605,500 (+1230)12/2/11 = 606,632 (+1132)12/3/11 = 607,757 (+1125)12/4/11 = 609,224 (+1467)12/5/11 = 610,957 (+1733)12/6/11 = 612,824 (+1867)12/7/11 = 614,430 (+1606)12/8/11 = 616,218 (+1788)12/9/11 = 618,028 (+1810)12/10/11 = 619,396 (+1368)12/11/11 = 622,571 (+3175)12/12/11 = 624,933 (+2362)12/13/11 = 627,648 (+2715)12/14/11 = 630,242 (+2594)12/15/11 = 633,337 (+3095)12/16/11 = 636,855 (+3518)12/17/11 = 640,406 (+3551)12/18/11 = 642,908 (+2502)12/19/11 = 646,397 (+3489)12/20/11 = 649,257 (+2860)12/21/11 = 651,759 (+2502)12/22/11 = 654,042 (+2283)



Rick Perry: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+10,055)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+2098)12/1/11 = 171,409 (-48)12/2/11 = 171,393 (-16)12/3/11 = 171,433 (+40)12/4/11 = 171,456 (+23)12/5/11 = 171,494 (+38)12/6/11 = 171,450 (-44)12/7/11 = 171,642 (+192)12/8/11 = 172,535 (+893)12/9/11 = 174,133 (+1598)12/10/11 = 174,987 (+854)12/11/11 = 175,551 (+564)12/12/11 = 176,110 (+559)12/13/11 = 176,368 (+258)12/14/11 = 176,647 (+279)12/15/11 = 176,706 (+59)12/16/11 = 176,927 (+221)12/17/11 = 177,222 (+295)12/18/11 = 177,532 (+310)12/19/11 = 177,687 (+155)12/20/11 = 177,844 (+157)12/21/11 = 178,057 (+213)12/22/11 = 178,270 (+213)


Bachmann: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (-2699)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (-481)12/1/11 = 459,050 (-25)12/2/11 = 459,024 (-26)12/3/11 = 458,973 (-51)12/4/11 = 458,946 (-27)12/5/11 = 458,909 (-37)12/6/11 = 458,896 (-13)12/7/11 = 458,984 (+88)12/8/11 = 459,014 (+30)12/9/11 = 459,014 (0)12/10/11 = 458,949 (-65)12/11/11 = 459,091 (+142)12/12/11 = 459,251 (+160)12/13/11 = 459,473 (+222)12/14/11 = 459,614 (+141)12/15/11 = 459,842 (+228)12/16/11 = 460,103 (+261)12/17/11 = 460,250 (+147)12/18/11 = 460,379 (+129)12/19/11 = 460,522 (+143)12/20/11 = 460,588 (+66)12/21/11 = 460,575 (-13)12/22/11 = 460,559 (-16)


Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 = 1,201,863 (+1231)12/2/11 = 1,203,063 (+1200)12/3/11 = 1,204,401 (+1338)12/4/11 = 1,205,646 (+1245)12/5/11 = 1,206,859 (+1213)12/6/11 = 1,208,120 (+1261)12/7/11 = 1,209,312 (+1192)12/8/11 = 1,210,567 (+1255)12/9/11 = 1,211,723 (+1156)12/10/11 = 1,212,800 (+1077)12/11/11 = 1,213,964 (+1164)12/12/11 = 1,215,015 (+1051)12/13/11 = 1,216,323 (+1308)12/14/11 = 1,217,923 (+1600)12/15/11 = 1,219,596 (+1673)12/16/11 = 1,221,436 (+1840)12/17/11 = 1,223,724 (+2288)12/18/11 = 1,226,131 (+2407)12/19/11 = 1,228,217 (+2086)12/20/11 = 1,229,799 (+1582)12/21/11 = 1,230,881 (+1082)12/22/11 = 1,231,818 (+937)


Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 = 197,448 (+2145)12/2/11 = 199,269 (+1821)12/3/11 = 201,046 (+1777)12/4/11 = 202,675 (+1629)12/5/11 = 204,338 (+1663)12/6/11 = 205,953 (+1615)12/7/11 = 207,283 (+1330)12/8/11 = 208,558 (+1275)12/9/11 = 209,722 (+1164)12/10/11 = 210,901 (+1179)12/11/11 = 212,928 (+2027)12/12/11 = 214,295 (+1367)12/13/11 = 215,305 (+1010)12/14/11 = 215,785 (+480)12/15/11 = 216,232 (+447)12/16/11 = 217,080 (+848)12/17/11 = 217,574 (+494)12/18/11 = 218,137 (+563)12/19/11 = 218,684 (+547)12/20/11 = 219,111 (+427)12/21/11 = 219,452 (+341)12/22/11 = 220,101 (+649)


*Couldn't find Herman Cain's page for some reason...don't know if it has been deleted or what, so I'm just going to stop tracking him. I will consider adding the "talking about this numbers" soon, but didn't tonight because I don't have the time. Might decide to add Huntsman soon, but haven't committed to it. I'll definitely consider requests though. Thanks guys for making this thread successful!*

----------


## lakerssuck92

Herman Cain is at 389,500 currently.

----------


## garyallen59

Wow! Ron's the only one in the four digit range and by a huge margin. Good to see!

----------


## thesnake742

Romney finally reaching a ceiling?!

----------


## PaulStandsTall

Nah, his FB bot had a glitch. He'll be 1000+ tomorrow for sure.

----------


## randomname

Ron Paul piece on Techcrunch by Inside Facebook founder
hxxp://techcrunch.com/2011/12/23/ron-paul-is-the-second-most-popular-republican-candidate-on-facebook-and-hes-gaining/

Excerpts




> I know there are lots of people out there who have passionate feelings about Ron Paul. He’s a principled and independent fighter for old-time American values, or a conspiracy theorist loon, or someone who let idiotic racist stuff get published in his newsletters decades ago… or whatever else it is that you see about him that makes you react.
> 
> I’m not here to take sides and tell you how to vote, I’m just writing this article to point out that he’s been gaining the most new Facebook fans every day for most of the past month. He’s now the second-most popular candidate behind Mitt Romney (and Democratic incumbent Barack Obama, of course), according to the Inside Facebook Election Tracker.
> 
> Paul currently has 655,000 fans, half of Romney’s 1.23 million, and a fraction of Obama’s 24.3 million, but he’s well ahead of third-place primary candidate Michele Bachmann. Meanwhile, Newt Gingrich, who has appeared at many points in recent weeks to be Romney’s main Republican challenger, has had pretty minimal growth.
> 
> Fan counts are not a perfect proxy for real-world popularity because candidates can do things like buy lots of ads on Facebook, run contests on their Pages to bring in more people, or promote their Like buttons on their campaign web sites. Also worth noting: the fan counts here are far lower than the active voters out there, so this is a subpopulation of politically involved people. Facebook has around two-thirds of the US online population, and anyone in the world can like Facebook Pages. It’s just that most people don’t.





> By numerical gains, Paul has had the most new fans every day since December 5th, the election tracker shows. The rise began around when previous top outsider candidate Herman Cain announced he would drop out. It leveled off for a bit during a short Rick Perry resurgence, right around the 8th of the month, when Perry released his widely hated “Strong” video against gays in the military. So maybe Perry gained some Facebook fans even though he created the most disliked video on YouTube? But as Perry’s blip tapered down towards zero, both Gingrich and Paul grew.
> 
> It’s true that Romney has surged over the past week or two as Cain, Perry and Gingrich have faded down. But Paul has gained even more every day, with monthly growth highs among all candidates at nearly 7,000 new fans per day at some points last week. Maybe it’s because of how people are receiving his debate performance.
> 
> What does it all mean? Until a few months ago, online success for Paul might have been chalked up to the relatively small but very earnest group of online supporters, who have helped him win online polls for years. But now he’s also winning real-world polls, like in the Iowa primaries. His Facebook fan growth is looking more and more like a proxy for his overall trajectory.

----------


## ericams2786

███ ████: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 = 605,500 (+1230)12/2/11 = 606,632 (+1132)12/3/11 = 607,757 (+1125)12/4/11 = 609,224 (+1467)12/5/11 = 610,957 (+1733)12/6/11 = 612,824 (+1867)12/7/11 = 614,430 (+1606)12/8/11 = 616,218 (+1788)12/9/11 = 618,028 (+1810)12/10/11 = 619,396 (+1368)12/11/11 = 622,571 (+3175)12/12/11 = 624,933 (+2362)12/13/11 = 627,648 (+2715)12/14/11 = 630,242 (+2594)12/15/11 = 633,337 (+3095)12/16/11 = 636,855 (+3518)12/17/11 = 640,406 (+3551)12/18/11 = 642,908 (+2502)12/19/11 = 646,397 (+3489)12/20/11 = 649,257 (+2860)12/21/11 = 651,759 (+2502)12/22/11 = 654,042 (+2283)12/23/11 = 655,840 (+1798)



Rick Perry: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+10,055)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+2098)12/1/11 = 171,409 (-48)12/2/11 = 171,393 (-16)12/3/11 = 171,433 (+40)12/4/11 = 171,456 (+23)12/5/11 = 171,494 (+38)12/6/11 = 171,450 (-44)12/7/11 = 171,642 (+192)12/8/11 = 172,535 (+893)12/9/11 = 174,133 (+1598)12/10/11 = 174,987 (+854)12/11/11 = 175,551 (+564)12/12/11 = 176,110 (+559)12/13/11 = 176,368 (+258)12/14/11 = 176,647 (+279)12/15/11 = 176,706 (+59)12/16/11 = 176,927 (+221)12/17/11 = 177,222 (+295)12/18/11 = 177,532 (+310)12/19/11 = 177,687 (+155)12/20/11 = 177,844 (+157)12/21/11 = 178,057 (+213)12/22/11 = 178,270 (+213)12/23/11 = 178,504 (+234)


Bachmann: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (-2699)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (-481)12/1/11 = 459,050 (-25)12/2/11 = 459,024 (-26)12/3/11 = 458,973 (-51)12/4/11 = 458,946 (-27)12/5/11 = 458,909 (-37)12/6/11 = 458,896 (-13)12/7/11 = 458,984 (+88)12/8/11 = 459,014 (+30)12/9/11 = 459,014 (0)12/10/11 = 458,949 (-65)12/11/11 = 459,091 (+142)12/12/11 = 459,251 (+160)12/13/11 = 459,473 (+222)12/14/11 = 459,614 (+141)12/15/11 = 459,842 (+228)12/16/11 = 460,103 (+261)12/17/11 = 460,250 (+147)12/18/11 = 460,379 (+129)12/19/11 = 460,522 (+143)12/20/11 = 460,588 (+66)12/21/11 = 460,575 (-13)12/22/11 = 460,559 (-16)12/23/11 = 460,515 (-44)- *Guess we know who won that argument!*



Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 = 1,201,863 (+1231)12/2/11 = 1,203,063 (+1200)12/3/11 = 1,204,401 (+1338)12/4/11 = 1,205,646 (+1245)12/5/11 = 1,206,859 (+1213)12/6/11 = 1,208,120 (+1261)12/7/11 = 1,209,312 (+1192)12/8/11 = 1,210,567 (+1255)12/9/11 = 1,211,723 (+1156)12/10/11 = 1,212,800 (+1077)12/11/11 = 1,213,964 (+1164)12/12/11 = 1,215,015 (+1051)12/13/11 = 1,216,323 (+1308)12/14/11 = 1,217,923 (+1600)12/15/11 = 1,219,596 (+1673)12/16/11 = 1,221,436 (+1840)12/17/11 = 1,223,724 (+2288)12/18/11 = 1,226,131 (+2407)12/19/11 = 1,228,217 (+2086)12/20/11 = 1,229,799 (+1582)12/21/11 = 1,230,881 (+1082)12/22/11 = 1,231,818 (+937)12/23/11 = 1,232,932 (+1114)



Huntsman : 12/23/11 = 29,951 (?)




Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 = 197,448 (+2145)12/2/11 = 199,269 (+1821)12/3/11 = 201,046 (+1777)12/4/11 = 202,675 (+1629)12/5/11 = 204,338 (+1663)12/6/11 = 205,953 (+1615)12/7/11 = 207,283 (+1330)12/8/11 = 208,558 (+1275)12/9/11 = 209,722 (+1164)12/10/11 = 210,901 (+1179)12/11/11 = 212,928 (+2027)12/12/11 = 214,295 (+1367)12/13/11 = 215,305 (+1010)12/14/11 = 215,785 (+480)12/15/11 = 216,232 (+447)12/16/11 = 217,080 (+848)12/17/11 = 217,574 (+494)12/18/11 = 218,137 (+563)12/19/11 = 218,684 (+547)12/20/11 = 219,111 (+427)12/21/11 = 219,452 (+341)12/22/11 = 220,101 (+649)12/23/11 = 220,534 (+433)

----------


## thesnake742

> Nah, his FB bot had a glitch. He'll be 1000+ tomorrow for sure.


THE PROPHET HAS RISEN!

----------


## ericams2786

███ ████: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 = 605,500 (+1230)12/2/11 = 606,632 (+1132)12/3/11 = 607,757 (+1125)12/4/11 = 609,224 (+1467)12/5/11 = 610,957 (+1733)12/6/11 = 612,824 (+1867)12/7/11 = 614,430 (+1606)12/8/11 = 616,218 (+1788)12/9/11 = 618,028 (+1810)12/10/11 = 619,396 (+1368)12/11/11 = 622,571 (+3175)12/12/11 = 624,933 (+2362)12/13/11 = 627,648 (+2715)12/14/11 = 630,242 (+2594)12/15/11 = 633,337 (+3095)12/16/11 = 636,855 (+3518)12/17/11 = 640,406 (+3551)12/18/11 = 642,908 (+2502)12/19/11 = 646,397 (+3489)12/20/11 = 649,257 (+2860)12/21/11 = 651,759 (+2502)12/22/11 = 654,042 (+2283)12/23/11 = 655,840 (+1798)12/24/11 = 657,685 (+1845)



Rick Perry: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+10,055)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+2098)12/1/11 = 171,409 (-48)12/2/11 = 171,393 (-16)12/3/11 = 171,433 (+40)12/4/11 = 171,456 (+23)12/5/11 = 171,494 (+38)12/6/11 = 171,450 (-44)12/7/11 = 171,642 (+192)12/8/11 = 172,535 (+893)12/9/11 = 174,133 (+1598)12/10/11 = 174,987 (+854)12/11/11 = 175,551 (+564)12/12/11 = 176,110 (+559)12/13/11 = 176,368 (+258)12/14/11 = 176,647 (+279)12/15/11 = 176,706 (+59)12/16/11 = 176,927 (+221)12/17/11 = 177,222 (+295)12/18/11 = 177,532 (+310)12/19/11 = 177,687 (+155)12/20/11 = 177,844 (+157)12/21/11 = 178,057 (+213)12/22/11 = 178,270 (+213)12/23/11 = 178,504 (+234)12/24/11 = 178,720 (+216)


Bachmann: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (-2699)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (-481)12/1/11 = 459,050 (-25)12/2/11 = 459,024 (-26)12/3/11 = 458,973 (-51)12/4/11 = 458,946 (-27)12/5/11 = 458,909 (-37)12/6/11 = 458,896 (-13)12/7/11 = 458,984 (+88)12/8/11 = 459,014 (+30)12/9/11 = 459,014 (0)12/10/11 = 458,949 (-65)12/11/11 = 459,091 (+142)12/12/11 = 459,251 (+160)12/13/11 = 459,473 (+222)12/14/11 = 459,614 (+141)12/15/11 = 459,842 (+228)12/16/11 = 460,103 (+261)12/17/11 = 460,250 (+147)12/18/11 = 460,379 (+129)12/19/11 = 460,522 (+143)12/20/11 = 460,588 (+66)12/21/11 = 460,575 (-13)12/22/11 = 460,559 (-16)12/23/11 = 460,515 (-44)12/24/11 = 460,528 (+13)


Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 = 1,201,863 (+1231)12/2/11 = 1,203,063 (+1200)12/3/11 = 1,204,401 (+1338)12/4/11 = 1,205,646 (+1245)12/5/11 = 1,206,859 (+1213)12/6/11 = 1,208,120 (+1261)12/7/11 = 1,209,312 (+1192)12/8/11 = 1,210,567 (+1255)12/9/11 = 1,211,723 (+1156)12/10/11 = 1,212,800 (+1077)12/11/11 = 1,213,964 (+1164)12/12/11 = 1,215,015 (+1051)12/13/11 = 1,216,323 (+1308)12/14/11 = 1,217,923 (+1600)12/15/11 = 1,219,596 (+1673)12/16/11 = 1,221,436 (+1840)12/17/11 = 1,223,724 (+2288)12/18/11 = 1,226,131 (+2407)12/19/11 = 1,228,217 (+2086)12/20/11 = 1,229,799 (+1582)12/21/11 = 1,230,881 (+1082)12/22/11 = 1,231,818 (+937)12/23/11 = 1,232,932 (+1114)12/24/11 = 1,234,125 (+1198)



Huntsman : 12/23/11 = 29,951 (?)
12/24/11 = 30,018 (+67)



Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 = 197,448 (+2145)12/2/11 = 199,269 (+1821)12/3/11 = 201,046 (+1777)12/4/11 = 202,675 (+1629)12/5/11 = 204,338 (+1663)12/6/11 = 205,953 (+1615)12/7/11 = 207,283 (+1330)12/8/11 = 208,558 (+1275)12/9/11 = 209,722 (+1164)12/10/11 = 210,901 (+1179)12/11/11 = 212,928 (+2027)12/12/11 = 214,295 (+1367)12/13/11 = 215,305 (+1010)12/14/11 = 215,785 (+480)12/15/11 = 216,232 (+447)12/16/11 = 217,080 (+848)12/17/11 = 217,574 (+494)12/18/11 = 218,137 (+563)12/19/11 = 218,684 (+547)12/20/11 = 219,111 (+427)12/21/11 = 219,452 (+341)12/22/11 = 220,101 (+649)12/23/11 = 220,534 (+433)12/24/11 = 220,939 (+405)

----------


## ericams2786

███ ████: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 = 605,500 (+1230)12/2/11 = 606,632 (+1132)12/3/11 = 607,757 (+1125)12/4/11 = 609,224 (+1467)12/5/11 = 610,957 (+1733)12/6/11 = 612,824 (+1867)12/7/11 = 614,430 (+1606)12/8/11 = 616,218 (+1788)12/9/11 = 618,028 (+1810)12/10/11 = 619,396 (+1368)12/11/11 = 622,571 (+3175)12/12/11 = 624,933 (+2362)12/13/11 = 627,648 (+2715)12/14/11 = 630,242 (+2594)12/15/11 = 633,337 (+3095)12/16/11 = 636,855 (+3518)12/17/11 = 640,406 (+3551)12/18/11 = 642,908 (+2502)12/19/11 = 646,397 (+3489)12/20/11 = 649,257 (+2860)12/21/11 = 651,759 (+2502)12/22/11 = 654,042 (+2283)12/23/11 = 655,840 (+1798)12/24/11 = 657,685 (+1845)12/25/11 = 658,766 (+1081)



Rick Perry: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+10,055)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+2098)12/1/11 = 171,409 (-48)12/2/11 = 171,393 (-16)12/3/11 = 171,433 (+40)12/4/11 = 171,456 (+23)12/5/11 = 171,494 (+38)12/6/11 = 171,450 (-44)12/7/11 = 171,642 (+192)12/8/11 = 172,535 (+893)12/9/11 = 174,133 (+1598)12/10/11 = 174,987 (+854)12/11/11 = 175,551 (+564)12/12/11 = 176,110 (+559)12/13/11 = 176,368 (+258)12/14/11 = 176,647 (+279)12/15/11 = 176,706 (+59)12/16/11 = 176,927 (+221)12/17/11 = 177,222 (+295)12/18/11 = 177,532 (+310)12/19/11 = 177,687 (+155)12/20/11 = 177,844 (+157)12/21/11 = 178,057 (+213)12/22/11 = 178,270 (+213)12/23/11 = 178,504 (+234)12/24/11 = 178,720 (+216)12/25/11 = 178,968 (+248)


Bachmann: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (-2699)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (-481)12/1/11 = 459,050 (-25)12/2/11 = 459,024 (-26)12/3/11 = 458,973 (-51)12/4/11 = 458,946 (-27)12/5/11 = 458,909 (-37)12/6/11 = 458,896 (-13)12/7/11 = 458,984 (+88)12/8/11 = 459,014 (+30)12/9/11 = 459,014 (0)12/10/11 = 458,949 (-65)12/11/11 = 459,091 (+142)12/12/11 = 459,251 (+160)12/13/11 = 459,473 (+222)12/14/11 = 459,614 (+141)12/15/11 = 459,842 (+228)12/16/11 = 460,103 (+261)12/17/11 = 460,250 (+147)12/18/11 = 460,379 (+129)12/19/11 = 460,522 (+143)12/20/11 = 460,588 (+66)12/21/11 = 460,575 (-13)12/22/11 = 460,559 (-16)12/23/11 = 460,515 (-44)12/24/11 = 460,528 (+13)12/25/11 = 460,572 (+44)


Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 = 1,201,863 (+1231)12/2/11 = 1,203,063 (+1200)12/3/11 = 1,204,401 (+1338)12/4/11 = 1,205,646 (+1245)12/5/11 = 1,206,859 (+1213)12/6/11 = 1,208,120 (+1261)12/7/11 = 1,209,312 (+1192)12/8/11 = 1,210,567 (+1255)12/9/11 = 1,211,723 (+1156)12/10/11 = 1,212,800 (+1077)12/11/11 = 1,213,964 (+1164)12/12/11 = 1,215,015 (+1051)12/13/11 = 1,216,323 (+1308)12/14/11 = 1,217,923 (+1600)12/15/11 = 1,219,596 (+1673)12/16/11 = 1,221,436 (+1840)12/17/11 = 1,223,724 (+2288)12/18/11 = 1,226,131 (+2407)12/19/11 = 1,228,217 (+2086)12/20/11 = 1,229,799 (+1582)12/21/11 = 1,230,881 (+1082)12/22/11 = 1,231,818 (+937)12/23/11 = 1,232,932 (+1114)12/24/11 = 1,234,125 (+1198)12/25/11 = 1,235,032 (+907)



Huntsman : 12/23/11 = 29,951 (?)
12/24/11 = 30,018 (+67)12/25/11 = 30,060 (+42)



Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 = 197,448 (+2145)12/2/11 = 199,269 (+1821)12/3/11 = 201,046 (+1777)12/4/11 = 202,675 (+1629)12/5/11 = 204,338 (+1663)12/6/11 = 205,953 (+1615)12/7/11 = 207,283 (+1330)12/8/11 = 208,558 (+1275)12/9/11 = 209,722 (+1164)12/10/11 = 210,901 (+1179)12/11/11 = 212,928 (+2027)12/12/11 = 214,295 (+1367)12/13/11 = 215,305 (+1010)12/14/11 = 215,785 (+480)12/15/11 = 216,232 (+447)12/16/11 = 217,080 (+848)12/17/11 = 217,574 (+494)12/18/11 = 218,137 (+563)12/19/11 = 218,684 (+547)12/20/11 = 219,111 (+427)12/21/11 = 219,452 (+341)12/22/11 = 220,101 (+649)12/23/11 = 220,534 (+433)12/24/11 = 220,939 (+405)12/25/11 = 221,204 (+265)

----------


## neverseen

let's see what monday brings

----------


## Carole

Has Romney reached his ceiling?

----------


## ericams2786

███ ████: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 = 605,500 (+1230)12/2/11 = 606,632 (+1132)12/3/11 = 607,757 (+1125)12/4/11 = 609,224 (+1467)12/5/11 = 610,957 (+1733)12/6/11 = 612,824 (+1867)12/7/11 = 614,430 (+1606)12/8/11 = 616,218 (+1788)12/9/11 = 618,028 (+1810)12/10/11 = 619,396 (+1368)12/11/11 = 622,571 (+3175)12/12/11 = 624,933 (+2362)12/13/11 = 627,648 (+2715)12/14/11 = 630,242 (+2594)12/15/11 = 633,337 (+3095)12/16/11 = 636,855 (+3518)12/17/11 = 640,406 (+3551)12/18/11 = 642,908 (+2502)12/19/11 = 646,397 (+3489)12/20/11 = 649,257 (+2860)12/21/11 = 651,759 (+2502)12/22/11 = 654,042 (+2283)12/23/11 = 655,840 (+1798)12/24/11 = 657,685 (+1845)12/25/11 = 658,766 (+1081)12/26/11 = 660,121 (+1355)



Rick Perry: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+10,055)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+2098)12/1/11 = 171,409 (-48)12/2/11 = 171,393 (-16)12/3/11 = 171,433 (+40)12/4/11 = 171,456 (+23)12/5/11 = 171,494 (+38)12/6/11 = 171,450 (-44)12/7/11 = 171,642 (+192)12/8/11 = 172,535 (+893)12/9/11 = 174,133 (+1598)12/10/11 = 174,987 (+854)12/11/11 = 175,551 (+564)12/12/11 = 176,110 (+559)12/13/11 = 176,368 (+258)12/14/11 = 176,647 (+279)12/15/11 = 176,706 (+59)12/16/11 = 176,927 (+221)12/17/11 = 177,222 (+295)12/18/11 = 177,532 (+310)12/19/11 = 177,687 (+155)12/20/11 = 177,844 (+157)12/21/11 = 178,057 (+213)12/22/11 = 178,270 (+213)12/23/11 = 178,504 (+234)12/24/11 = 178,720 (+216)12/25/11 = 178,968 (+248)12/26/11 = 179,149 (+181)


Bachmann: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (-2699)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (-481)12/1/11 = 459,050 (-25)12/2/11 = 459,024 (-26)12/3/11 = 458,973 (-51)12/4/11 = 458,946 (-27)12/5/11 = 458,909 (-37)12/6/11 = 458,896 (-13)12/7/11 = 458,984 (+88)12/8/11 = 459,014 (+30)12/9/11 = 459,014 (0)12/10/11 = 458,949 (-65)12/11/11 = 459,091 (+142)12/12/11 = 459,251 (+160)12/13/11 = 459,473 (+222)12/14/11 = 459,614 (+141)12/15/11 = 459,842 (+228)12/16/11 = 460,103 (+261)12/17/11 = 460,250 (+147)12/18/11 = 460,379 (+129)12/19/11 = 460,522 (+143)12/20/11 = 460,588 (+66)12/21/11 = 460,575 (-13)12/22/11 = 460,559 (-16)12/23/11 = 460,515 (-44)12/24/11 = 460,528 (+13)12/25/11 = 460,572 (+44)12/26/11 = 460,521 (-51)


Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 = 1,201,863 (+1231)12/2/11 = 1,203,063 (+1200)12/3/11 = 1,204,401 (+1338)12/4/11 = 1,205,646 (+1245)12/5/11 = 1,206,859 (+1213)12/6/11 = 1,208,120 (+1261)12/7/11 = 1,209,312 (+1192)12/8/11 = 1,210,567 (+1255)12/9/11 = 1,211,723 (+1156)12/10/11 = 1,212,800 (+1077)12/11/11 = 1,213,964 (+1164)12/12/11 = 1,215,015 (+1051)12/13/11 = 1,216,323 (+1308)12/14/11 = 1,217,923 (+1600)12/15/11 = 1,219,596 (+1673)12/16/11 = 1,221,436 (+1840)12/17/11 = 1,223,724 (+2288)12/18/11 = 1,226,131 (+2407)12/19/11 = 1,228,217 (+2086)12/20/11 = 1,229,799 (+1582)12/21/11 = 1,230,881 (+1082)12/22/11 = 1,231,818 (+937)12/23/11 = 1,232,932 (+1114)12/24/11 = 1,234,125 (+1198)12/25/11 = 1,235,032 (+907)12/26/11 = 1,236,342 (+1310)



Huntsman : 12/23/11 = 29,951 (?)
12/24/11 = 30,018 (+67)12/25/11 = 30,060 (+42)12/26/11 = 30,114 (+54)



Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 = 197,448 (+2145)12/2/11 = 199,269 (+1821)12/3/11 = 201,046 (+1777)12/4/11 = 202,675 (+1629)12/5/11 = 204,338 (+1663)12/6/11 = 205,953 (+1615)12/7/11 = 207,283 (+1330)12/8/11 = 208,558 (+1275)12/9/11 = 209,722 (+1164)12/10/11 = 210,901 (+1179)12/11/11 = 212,928 (+2027)12/12/11 = 214,295 (+1367)12/13/11 = 215,305 (+1010)12/14/11 = 215,785 (+480)12/15/11 = 216,232 (+447)12/16/11 = 217,080 (+848)12/17/11 = 217,574 (+494)12/18/11 = 218,137 (+563)12/19/11 = 218,684 (+547)12/20/11 = 219,111 (+427)12/21/11 = 219,452 (+341)12/22/11 = 220,101 (+649)12/23/11 = 220,534 (+433)12/24/11 = 220,939 (+405)12/25/11 = 221,204 (+265)12/26/11 = 221,593 (+389)

----------


## squirekyle

Fair numbers, "maybe knocked down but not out forever".  TOBYMAC song: Get Back Up

----------


## afwjam

Must have been a holiday or something....

----------


## ross11988

Just barely beat Romney

----------


## The Free Hornet

> Just barely beat Romney


He can afford to buy friends everyday.

----------


## jbuttell

cracks me up whenever bachmann drops into neg territory.

----------


## trey4sports

> Fair numbers, "maybe knocked down but not out forever".  TOBYMAC song: Get Back Up

----------


## KingNothing

For what it's worth, it looks like we're trending back upwards and picking up steam again.  Not yet at where we were a week ago, but possibly pushing back to that level.

----------


## ericams2786

███ ████: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 = 605,500 (+1230)12/2/11 = 606,632 (+1132)12/3/11 = 607,757 (+1125)12/4/11 = 609,224 (+1467)12/5/11 = 610,957 (+1733)12/6/11 = 612,824 (+1867)12/7/11 = 614,430 (+1606)12/8/11 = 616,218 (+1788)12/9/11 = 618,028 (+1810)12/10/11 = 619,396 (+1368)12/11/11 = 622,571 (+3175)12/12/11 = 624,933 (+2362)12/13/11 = 627,648 (+2715)12/14/11 = 630,242 (+2594)12/15/11 = 633,337 (+3095)12/16/11 = 636,855 (+3518)12/17/11 = 640,406 (+3551)12/18/11 = 642,908 (+2502)12/19/11 = 646,397 (+3489)12/20/11 = 649,257 (+2860)12/21/11 = 651,759 (+2502)12/22/11 = 654,042 (+2283)12/23/11 = 655,840 (+1798)12/24/11 = 657,685 (+1845)12/25/11 = 658,766 (+1081)12/26/11 = 660,121 (+1355)12/27/11 = 661,834 (+1713)12/28/11 = 664,029 (+2195)




Rick Perry: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+10,055)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+2098)12/1/11 = 171,409 (-48)12/2/11 = 171,393 (-16)12/3/11 = 171,433 (+40)12/4/11 = 171,456 (+23)12/5/11 = 171,494 (+38)12/6/11 = 171,450 (-44)12/7/11 = 171,642 (+192)12/8/11 = 172,535 (+893)12/9/11 = 174,133 (+1598)12/10/11 = 174,987 (+854)12/11/11 = 175,551 (+564)12/12/11 = 176,110 (+559)12/13/11 = 176,368 (+258)12/14/11 = 176,647 (+279)12/15/11 = 176,706 (+59)12/16/11 = 176,927 (+221)12/17/11 = 177,222 (+295)12/18/11 = 177,532 (+310)12/19/11 = 177,687 (+155)12/20/11 = 177,844 (+157)12/21/11 = 178,057 (+213)12/22/11 = 178,270 (+213)12/23/11 = 178,504 (+234)12/24/11 = 178,720 (+216)12/25/11 = 178,968 (+248)12/26/11 = 179,149 (+181)12/27/11 = 179,357 (+208)12/28/11 = 179,498 (+141)


Bachmann: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (-2699)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (-481)12/1/11 = 459,050 (-25)12/2/11 = 459,024 (-26)12/3/11 = 458,973 (-51)12/4/11 = 458,946 (-27)12/5/11 = 458,909 (-37)12/6/11 = 458,896 (-13)12/7/11 = 458,984 (+88)12/8/11 = 459,014 (+30)12/9/11 = 459,014 (0)12/10/11 = 458,949 (-65)12/11/11 = 459,091 (+142)12/12/11 = 459,251 (+160)12/13/11 = 459,473 (+222)12/14/11 = 459,614 (+141)12/15/11 = 459,842 (+228)12/16/11 = 460,103 (+261)12/17/11 = 460,250 (+147)12/18/11 = 460,379 (+129)12/19/11 = 460,522 (+143)12/20/11 = 460,588 (+66)12/21/11 = 460,575 (-13)12/22/11 = 460,559 (-16)12/23/11 = 460,515 (-44)12/24/11 = 460,528 (+13)12/25/11 = 460,572 (+44)12/26/11 = 460,521 (-51)12/27/11 = 460,469 (-52)12/28/11 = 460,441 (-28)


Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 = 1,201,863 (+1231)12/2/11 = 1,203,063 (+1200)12/3/11 = 1,204,401 (+1338)12/4/11 = 1,205,646 (+1245)12/5/11 = 1,206,859 (+1213)12/6/11 = 1,208,120 (+1261)12/7/11 = 1,209,312 (+1192)12/8/11 = 1,210,567 (+1255)12/9/11 = 1,211,723 (+1156)12/10/11 = 1,212,800 (+1077)12/11/11 = 1,213,964 (+1164)12/12/11 = 1,215,015 (+1051)12/13/11 = 1,216,323 (+1308)12/14/11 = 1,217,923 (+1600)12/15/11 = 1,219,596 (+1673)12/16/11 = 1,221,436 (+1840)12/17/11 = 1,223,724 (+2288)12/18/11 = 1,226,131 (+2407)12/19/11 = 1,228,217 (+2086)12/20/11 = 1,229,799 (+1582)12/21/11 = 1,230,881 (+1082)12/22/11 = 1,231,818 (+937)12/23/11 = 1,232,932 (+1114)12/24/11 = 1,234,125 (+1198)12/25/11 = 1,235,032 (+907)12/26/11 = 1,236,342 (+1310)12/27/11 = 1,237,848 (+1506)12/28/11 = 1,238,924 (+1076)



Huntsman : 12/23/11 = 29,951 (?)
12/24/11 = 30,018 (+67)12/25/11 = 30,060 (+42)12/26/11 = 30,114 (+54)12/27/11 = 30,182 (+68)12/28/11 = 30,273 (+91)



Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 = 197,448 (+2145)12/2/11 = 199,269 (+1821)12/3/11 = 201,046 (+1777)12/4/11 = 202,675 (+1629)12/5/11 = 204,338 (+1663)12/6/11 = 205,953 (+1615)12/7/11 = 207,283 (+1330)12/8/11 = 208,558 (+1275)12/9/11 = 209,722 (+1164)12/10/11 = 210,901 (+1179)12/11/11 = 212,928 (+2027)12/12/11 = 214,295 (+1367)12/13/11 = 215,305 (+1010)12/14/11 = 215,785 (+480)12/15/11 = 216,232 (+447)12/16/11 = 217,080 (+848)12/17/11 = 217,574 (+494)12/18/11 = 218,137 (+563)12/19/11 = 218,684 (+547)12/20/11 = 219,111 (+427)12/21/11 = 219,452 (+341)12/22/11 = 220,101 (+649)12/23/11 = 220,534 (+433)12/24/11 = 220,939 (+405)12/25/11 = 221,204 (+265)12/26/11 = 221,593 (+389)12/27/11 = 222,062 (+469)12/28/11 = 222,405 (+343)



Santorum : 12/27/11 = 38,127 (?)
12/28/11 = 38,496 (+369)

----------


## sailingaway

Better.

----------


## afwjam

watch for the second major bump coming up now!

----------


## Carole

Rebump

----------


## squirekyle

Bump

----------


## Dr.3D

So by my calculations, so far this month, there are 57,564 new likes, that's 22,830 more than last month.  
Or about 66% more than last month.    
That's a pretty darned good gain.  
I hope it keeps going up like that.

It would be interesting to see a graph of each months gains.

----------


## JustinL



----------


## KingNothing

> watch for the second major bump coming up now!


We might be back over 2,000 today!

----------


## InTradePro

> Huntsman : 12/23/11 = 29,951 (?)
> 12/24/11 = 30,018 (+67)12/25/11 = 30,060 (+42)12/26/11 = 30,114 (+54)12/27/11 = 30,182 (+68)
> 
> Santorum : 12/27/11 = 38,127 (?)


To be able to fill in blanks here is last 10 days for Huntsman and Santorum.

Huntsman : 12/18/11 = 29,198
12/19/11 = 29,336 (+138)12/20/11 = 29,492 (+156)12/21/11 = 29,615 (+123)12/22/11 = 29,842 (+227)12/23/11 = 29,951 (+109)12/24/11 = 30,018 (+67)12/25/11 = 30,060 (+42)12/26/11 = 30,114 (+54)12/27/11 = 30,182 (+68)

Santorum : 12/18/11 = 36,849

12/19/11 = 36,993 (+144)12/20/11 = 37,111 (+118)12/21/11 = 37,284 (+173)12/22/11 = 37,450 (+166)12/23/11 = 37,567 (+117)12/24/11 = 37,645 (+78)12/25/11 = 37,695 (+50)12/26/11 = 37,767 (+72)12/27/11 = 38,127 (+360)

----------


## sailingaway

> To be able to fill in blanks here is last 10 days for Huntsman and Santorum.
> 
> Huntsman : 12/18/11 = 29,198
> 12/19/11 = 29,336 (+138)12/20/11 = 29,492 (+156)12/21/11 = 29,615 (+123)12/22/11 = 29,842 (+227)12/23/11 = 29,951 (+109)12/24/11 = 30,018 (+67)12/25/11 = 30,060 (+42)12/26/11 = 30,114 (+54)12/27/11 = 30,182 (+68)
> 
> Santorum : 12/18/11 = 36,849
> 
> 12/19/11 = 36,993 (+144)12/20/11 = 37,111 (+118)12/21/11 = 37,284 (+173)12/22/11 = 37,450 (+166)12/23/11 = 37,567 (+117)12/24/11 = 37,645 (+78)12/25/11 = 37,695 (+50)12/26/11 = 37,767 (+72)12/27/11 = 38,127 (+360)


that and the search trend graphic pretty much put to bed the idea of a major surge for Santorum.  Mind you, 360 is a _comparative_ surge....

----------


## ericams2786

███ ████[/U]: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 = 605,500 (+1230)12/2/11 = 606,632 (+1132)12/3/11 = 607,757 (+1125)12/4/11 = 609,224 (+1467)12/5/11 = 610,957 (+1733)12/6/11 = 612,824 (+1867)12/7/11 = 614,430 (+1606)12/8/11 = 616,218 (+1788)12/9/11 = 618,028 (+1810)12/10/11 = 619,396 (+1368)12/11/11 = 622,571 (+3175)12/12/11 = 624,933 (+2362)12/13/11 = 627,648 (+2715)12/14/11 = 630,242 (+2594)12/15/11 = 633,337 (+3095)12/16/11 = 636,855 (+3518)12/17/11 = 640,406 (+3551)12/18/11 = 642,908 (+2502)12/19/11 = 646,397 (+3489)12/20/11 = 649,257 (+2860)12/21/11 = 651,759 (+2502)12/22/11 = 654,042 (+2283)12/23/11 = 655,840 (+1798)12/24/11 = 657,685 (+1845)12/25/11 = 658,766 (+1081)12/26/11 = 660,121 (+1355)12/27/11 = 661,834 (+1713)12/28/11 = 664,029 (+2195)




Rick Perry: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+10,055)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+2098)12/1/11 = 171,409 (-48)12/2/11 = 171,393 (-16)12/3/11 = 171,433 (+40)12/4/11 = 171,456 (+23)12/5/11 = 171,494 (+38)12/6/11 = 171,450 (-44)12/7/11 = 171,642 (+192)12/8/11 = 172,535 (+893)12/9/11 = 174,133 (+1598)12/10/11 = 174,987 (+854)12/11/11 = 175,551 (+564)12/12/11 = 176,110 (+559)12/13/11 = 176,368 (+258)12/14/11 = 176,647 (+279)12/15/11 = 176,706 (+59)12/16/11 = 176,927 (+221)12/17/11 = 177,222 (+295)12/18/11 = 177,532 (+310)12/19/11 = 177,687 (+155)12/20/11 = 177,844 (+157)12/21/11 = 178,057 (+213)12/22/11 = 178,270 (+213)12/23/11 = 178,504 (+234)12/24/11 = 178,720 (+216)12/25/11 = 178,968 (+248)12/26/11 = 179,149 (+181)12/27/11 = 179,357 (+208)12/28/11 = 179,498 (+141)


Bachmann: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (-2699)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (-481)12/1/11 = 459,050 (-25)12/2/11 = 459,024 (-26)12/3/11 = 458,973 (-51)12/4/11 = 458,946 (-27)12/5/11 = 458,909 (-37)12/6/11 = 458,896 (-13)12/7/11 = 458,984 (+88)12/8/11 = 459,014 (+30)12/9/11 = 459,014 (0)12/10/11 = 458,949 (-65)12/11/11 = 459,091 (+142)12/12/11 = 459,251 (+160)12/13/11 = 459,473 (+222)12/14/11 = 459,614 (+141)12/15/11 = 459,842 (+228)12/16/11 = 460,103 (+261)12/17/11 = 460,250 (+147)12/18/11 = 460,379 (+129)12/19/11 = 460,522 (+143)12/20/11 = 460,588 (+66)12/21/11 = 460,575 (-13)12/22/11 = 460,559 (-16)12/23/11 = 460,515 (-44)12/24/11 = 460,528 (+13)12/25/11 = 460,572 (+44)12/26/11 = 460,521 (-51)12/27/11 = 460,469 (-52)12/28/11 = 460,441 (-28)


Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 = 1,201,863 (+1231)12/2/11 = 1,203,063 (+1200)12/3/11 = 1,204,401 (+1338)12/4/11 = 1,205,646 (+1245)12/5/11 = 1,206,859 (+1213)12/6/11 = 1,208,120 (+1261)12/7/11 = 1,209,312 (+1192)12/8/11 = 1,210,567 (+1255)12/9/11 = 1,211,723 (+1156)12/10/11 = 1,212,800 (+1077)12/11/11 = 1,213,964 (+1164)12/12/11 = 1,215,015 (+1051)12/13/11 = 1,216,323 (+1308)12/14/11 = 1,217,923 (+1600)12/15/11 = 1,219,596 (+1673)12/16/11 = 1,221,436 (+1840)12/17/11 = 1,223,724 (+2288)12/18/11 = 1,226,131 (+2407)12/19/11 = 1,228,217 (+2086)12/20/11 = 1,229,799 (+1582)12/21/11 = 1,230,881 (+1082)12/22/11 = 1,231,818 (+937)12/23/11 = 1,232,932 (+1114)12/24/11 = 1,234,125 (+1198)12/25/11 = 1,235,032 (+907)12/26/11 = 1,236,342 (+1310)12/27/11 = 1,237,848 (+1506)12/28/11 = 1,238,924 (+1076)



Huntsman : 12/23/11 = 29,951 (?)
12/24/11 = 30,018 (+67)12/25/11 = 30,060 (+42)12/26/11 = 30,114 (+54)12/27/11 = 30,182 (+68)12/28/11 = 30,273 (+91)



Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 = 197,448 (+2145)12/2/11 = 199,269 (+1821)12/3/11 = 201,046 (+1777)12/4/11 = 202,675 (+1629)12/5/11 = 204,338 (+1663)12/6/11 = 205,953 (+1615)12/7/11 = 207,283 (+1330)12/8/11 = 208,558 (+1275)12/9/11 = 209,722 (+1164)12/10/11 = 210,901 (+1179)12/11/11 = 212,928 (+2027)12/12/11 = 214,295 (+1367)12/13/11 = 215,305 (+1010)12/14/11 = 215,785 (+480)12/15/11 = 216,232 (+447)12/16/11 = 217,080 (+848)12/17/11 = 217,574 (+494)12/18/11 = 218,137 (+563)12/19/11 = 218,684 (+547)12/20/11 = 219,111 (+427)12/21/11 = 219,452 (+341)12/22/11 = 220,101 (+649)12/23/11 = 220,534 (+433)12/24/11 = 220,939 (+405)12/25/11 = 221,204 (+265)12/26/11 = 221,593 (+389)12/27/11 = 222,062 (+469)12/28/11 = 222,405 (+343)



Santorum : 12/18/11 = 36,849
12/19/11 = 36,993 (+144)12/20/11 = 37,111 (+118)12/21/11 = 37,284 (+173)12/22/11 = 37,450 (+166)12/23/11 = 37,567 (+117)12/24/11 = 37,645 (+78)12/25/11 = 37,695 (+50)12/26/11 = 37,767 (+72)12/27/11 = 38,127 (+360)12/28/11 = 38,496 (+369)

----------


## squirekyle

Nice.  Paul gets double Romney.  This holocaust thing is hurting him though among my pro-Israel friends.  Hope he comes out against that statement.

----------


## justatrey

Nice! Now here comes the CNN-induced Santorum surge...

----------


## KingNothing

Looks like we're steam-rolling again and likely to push over 3,000!

----------


## cdw

Looks like that Revpac ad, vet rally, and Wead interview is helping to generate a huge day for Paul. He already has more votes than he had all of yesterday, and it's just a quarter past 1pm central time.

----------


## sailingaway

thank you.

----------


## xFiFtyOnE

Can we stop blacking out his name?  >_<

----------


## blakjak

> Can we stop blacking out his name?  >_<


seconded

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 = 605,500 (+1230)12/2/11 = 606,632 (+1132)12/3/11 = 607,757 (+1125)12/4/11 = 609,224 (+1467)12/5/11 = 610,957 (+1733)12/6/11 = 612,824 (+1867)12/7/11 = 614,430 (+1606)12/8/11 = 616,218 (+1788)12/9/11 = 618,028 (+1810)12/10/11 = 619,396 (+1368)12/11/11 = 622,571 (+3175)12/12/11 = 624,933 (+2362)12/13/11 = 627,648 (+2715)12/14/11 = 630,242 (+2594)12/15/11 = 633,337 (+3095)12/16/11 = 636,855 (+3518)12/17/11 = 640,406 (+3551)12/18/11 = 642,908 (+2502)12/19/11 = 646,397 (+3489)12/20/11 = 649,257 (+2860)12/21/11 = 651,759 (+2502)12/22/11 = 654,042 (+2283)12/23/11 = 655,840 (+1798)12/24/11 = 657,685 (+1845)12/25/11 = 658,766 (+1081)12/26/11 = 660,121 (+1355)12/27/11 = 661,834 (+1713)12/28/11 = 664,029 (+2195)12/29/11 = 667,193 (+3164)





Rick Perry: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+10,055)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+2098)12/1/11 = 171,409 (-48)12/2/11 = 171,393 (-16)12/3/11 = 171,433 (+40)12/4/11 = 171,456 (+23)12/5/11 = 171,494 (+38)12/6/11 = 171,450 (-44)12/7/11 = 171,642 (+192)12/8/11 = 172,535 (+893)12/9/11 = 174,133 (+1598)12/10/11 = 174,987 (+854)12/11/11 = 175,551 (+564)12/12/11 = 176,110 (+559)12/13/11 = 176,368 (+258)12/14/11 = 176,647 (+279)12/15/11 = 176,706 (+59)12/16/11 = 176,927 (+221)12/17/11 = 177,222 (+295)12/18/11 = 177,532 (+310)12/19/11 = 177,687 (+155)12/20/11 = 177,844 (+157)12/21/11 = 178,057 (+213)12/22/11 = 178,270 (+213)12/23/11 = 178,504 (+234)12/24/11 = 178,720 (+216)12/25/11 = 178,968 (+248)12/26/11 = 179,149 (+181)12/27/11 = 179,357 (+208)12/28/11 = 179,498 (+141)12/29/11 = 179,652 (+154)



Bachmann: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (-2699)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (-481)12/1/11 = 459,050 (-25)12/2/11 = 459,024 (-26)12/3/11 = 458,973 (-51)12/4/11 = 458,946 (-27)12/5/11 = 458,909 (-37)12/6/11 = 458,896 (-13)12/7/11 = 458,984 (+88)12/8/11 = 459,014 (+30)12/9/11 = 459,014 (0)12/10/11 = 458,949 (-65)12/11/11 = 459,091 (+142)12/12/11 = 459,251 (+160)12/13/11 = 459,473 (+222)12/14/11 = 459,614 (+141)12/15/11 = 459,842 (+228)12/16/11 = 460,103 (+261)12/17/11 = 460,250 (+147)12/18/11 = 460,379 (+129)12/19/11 = 460,522 (+143)12/20/11 = 460,588 (+66)12/21/11 = 460,575 (-13)12/22/11 = 460,559 (-16)12/23/11 = 460,515 (-44)12/24/11 = 460,528 (+13)12/25/11 = 460,572 (+44)12/26/11 = 460,521 (-51)12/27/11 = 460,469 (-52)12/28/11 = 460,441 (-28)12/29/11 = 460,449 (+8)



Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 = 1,201,863 (+1231)12/2/11 = 1,203,063 (+1200)12/3/11 = 1,204,401 (+1338)12/4/11 = 1,205,646 (+1245)12/5/11 = 1,206,859 (+1213)12/6/11 = 1,208,120 (+1261)12/7/11 = 1,209,312 (+1192)12/8/11 = 1,210,567 (+1255)12/9/11 = 1,211,723 (+1156)12/10/11 = 1,212,800 (+1077)12/11/11 = 1,213,964 (+1164)12/12/11 = 1,215,015 (+1051)12/13/11 = 1,216,323 (+1308)12/14/11 = 1,217,923 (+1600)12/15/11 = 1,219,596 (+1673)12/16/11 = 1,221,436 (+1840)12/17/11 = 1,223,724 (+2288)12/18/11 = 1,226,131 (+2407)12/19/11 = 1,228,217 (+2086)12/20/11 = 1,229,799 (+1582)12/21/11 = 1,230,881 (+1082)12/22/11 = 1,231,818 (+937)12/23/11 = 1,232,932 (+1114)12/24/11 = 1,234,125 (+1198)12/25/11 = 1,235,032 (+907)12/26/11 = 1,236,342 (+1310)12/27/11 = 1,237,848 (+1506)12/28/11 = 1,238,924 (+1076)12/29/11 = 1,242,721 (+3797)



Huntsman : 12/23/11 = 29,951 (?)
12/24/11 = 30,018 (+67)12/25/11 = 30,060 (+42)12/26/11 = 30,114 (+54)12/27/11 = 30,182 (+68)12/28/11 = 30,273 (+91)12/29/11 = 30,408 (+135)



Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 = 197,448 (+2145)12/2/11 = 199,269 (+1821)12/3/11 = 201,046 (+1777)12/4/11 = 202,675 (+1629)12/5/11 = 204,338 (+1663)12/6/11 = 205,953 (+1615)12/7/11 = 207,283 (+1330)12/8/11 = 208,558 (+1275)12/9/11 = 209,722 (+1164)12/10/11 = 210,901 (+1179)12/11/11 = 212,928 (+2027)12/12/11 = 214,295 (+1367)12/13/11 = 215,305 (+1010)12/14/11 = 215,785 (+480)12/15/11 = 216,232 (+447)12/16/11 = 217,080 (+848)12/17/11 = 217,574 (+494)12/18/11 = 218,137 (+563)12/19/11 = 218,684 (+547)12/20/11 = 219,111 (+427)12/21/11 = 219,452 (+341)12/22/11 = 220,101 (+649)12/23/11 = 220,534 (+433)12/24/11 = 220,939 (+405)12/25/11 = 221,204 (+265)12/26/11 = 221,593 (+389)12/27/11 = 222,062 (+469)12/28/11 = 222,405 (+343)12/29/11 = 222,781 (+376)



Santorum : 12/18/11 = 36,849
12/19/11 = 36,993 (+144)12/20/11 = 37,111 (+118)12/21/11 = 37,284 (+173)12/22/11 = 37,450 (+166)12/23/11 = 37,567 (+117)12/24/11 = 37,645 (+78)12/25/11 = 37,695 (+50)12/26/11 = 37,767 (+72)12/27/11 = 38,127 (+360)12/28/11 = 38,496 (+369)12/29/11 = 39,484 (+988)

----------


## ericams2786

Guys, let's face it, people are some serious sheep in this country.

----------


## mosquitobite

Nice bump today - maybe from the Jay Leno show last night?  When was that episode first aired? (same bump after?)

----------


## matt0611

We are back over 3000, nice.

Whats up with the Romney surge though? No game changing news came out today about him...hmm

----------


## braane

Romney gaining 3700 is strange.

Santorum gaining 1000 proves the 'surge' is on.

It would take a few months of that to even have a respectable amount of likes, though.

----------


## Sentinelrv

There was some shock poll of Romney against Obama all day on Drudge. Maybe that had something to do with it.

----------


## KingNothing

Incidentally, Drudge's overuse of "Shock" is annoying.

----------


## raider4paul

Oh God, is Santorum ACTUALLY getting a turn? I swear to you, if the media doesn't blast him for his FILMED racism, sexism, and homophobia I'm just leaving America for good.

----------


## Epic

Romney, Santorum, and Paul.... down the home stretch...

----------


## bbartlog

Yeah, looks like Santorum is getting a little bump. I'm pleased to see that we didn't take much of a hit from the weeklong media bombing. Little slowdown for a couple days, now revved back up. Nothing like the actual negative numbers that Bachmann is posting!

----------


## Carole

> Romney gaining 3700 is strange.
> Santorum gaining 1000 proves the 'surge' is on.
> It would take a few months of that to even have a respectable amount of likes, though.


I am convinced he is buying some of these "likes". Maybe about 1000 to 2000 of them.

If you look at his gains for the entire month of December, it is about 40,000 "likes".

If you look at Dr. Paul's gains for the entire month of December, it is about 62,000 "likes".

Any man who would "bus" senile/demented elderly folks to the polls would stoop to anything to appear to be winning.

----------


## jbuttell

So where's this Bachmann surge she spoke of? Poll numbers don't show it, the likes don't show it... I guess we'll have to observe it on the 3rd...

----------


## matt0611

> So where's this Bachmann surge she spoke of? Poll numbers don't show it, the likes don't show it... I guess we'll have to observe it on the 3rd...


Its all in her mind, like everything else.

----------


## wgadget

Bachmann defines the word "hysterical."

----------


## garyallen59

romney up nearly 6500 so far today. definitely buying likes or has really upped his facebook advertisements.

----------


## squirekyle

Guys, hate to burst your bubble, but Mitt Romney has gotten almost 8000 LIKES today

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 = 605,500 (+1230)12/2/11 = 606,632 (+1132)12/3/11 = 607,757 (+1125)12/4/11 = 609,224 (+1467)12/5/11 = 610,957 (+1733)12/6/11 = 612,824 (+1867)12/7/11 = 614,430 (+1606)12/8/11 = 616,218 (+1788)12/9/11 = 618,028 (+1810)12/10/11 = 619,396 (+1368)12/11/11 = 622,571 (+3175)12/12/11 = 624,933 (+2362)12/13/11 = 627,648 (+2715)12/14/11 = 630,242 (+2594)12/15/11 = 633,337 (+3095)12/16/11 = 636,855 (+3518)12/17/11 = 640,406 (+3551)12/18/11 = 642,908 (+2502)12/19/11 = 646,397 (+3489)12/20/11 = 649,257 (+2860)12/21/11 = 651,759 (+2502)12/22/11 = 654,042 (+2283)12/23/11 = 655,840 (+1798)12/24/11 = 657,685 (+1845)12/25/11 = 658,766 (+1081)12/26/11 = 660,121 (+1355)12/27/11 = 661,834 (+1713)12/28/11 = 664,029 (+2195)12/29/11 = 667,193 (+3164)12/30/11 = 669,860 (+2667)





Rick Perry: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+10,055)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+2098)12/1/11 = 171,409 (-48)12/2/11 = 171,393 (-16)12/3/11 = 171,433 (+40)12/4/11 = 171,456 (+23)12/5/11 = 171,494 (+38)12/6/11 = 171,450 (-44)12/7/11 = 171,642 (+192)12/8/11 = 172,535 (+893)12/9/11 = 174,133 (+1598)12/10/11 = 174,987 (+854)12/11/11 = 175,551 (+564)12/12/11 = 176,110 (+559)12/13/11 = 176,368 (+258)12/14/11 = 176,647 (+279)12/15/11 = 176,706 (+59)12/16/11 = 176,927 (+221)12/17/11 = 177,222 (+295)12/18/11 = 177,532 (+310)12/19/11 = 177,687 (+155)12/20/11 = 177,844 (+157)12/21/11 = 178,057 (+213)12/22/11 = 178,270 (+213)12/23/11 = 178,504 (+234)12/24/11 = 178,720 (+216)12/25/11 = 178,968 (+248)12/26/11 = 179,149 (+181)12/27/11 = 179,357 (+208)12/28/11 = 179,498 (+141)12/29/11 = 179,652 (+154)12/30/11 = 179,812 (+160)



Bachmann: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (-2699)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (-481)12/1/11 = 459,050 (-25)12/2/11 = 459,024 (-26)12/3/11 = 458,973 (-51)12/4/11 = 458,946 (-27)12/5/11 = 458,909 (-37)12/6/11 = 458,896 (-13)12/7/11 = 458,984 (+88)12/8/11 = 459,014 (+30)12/9/11 = 459,014 (0)12/10/11 = 458,949 (-65)12/11/11 = 459,091 (+142)12/12/11 = 459,251 (+160)12/13/11 = 459,473 (+222)12/14/11 = 459,614 (+141)12/15/11 = 459,842 (+228)12/16/11 = 460,103 (+261)12/17/11 = 460,250 (+147)12/18/11 = 460,379 (+129)12/19/11 = 460,522 (+143)12/20/11 = 460,588 (+66)12/21/11 = 460,575 (-13)12/22/11 = 460,559 (-16)12/23/11 = 460,515 (-44)12/24/11 = 460,528 (+13)12/25/11 = 460,572 (+44)12/26/11 = 460,521 (-51)12/27/11 = 460,469 (-52)12/28/11 = 460,441 (-28)12/29/11 = 460,449 (+8)12/30/11 = 460,394 (-55)



Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 = 1,201,863 (+1231)12/2/11 = 1,203,063 (+1200)12/3/11 = 1,204,401 (+1338)12/4/11 = 1,205,646 (+1245)12/5/11 = 1,206,859 (+1213)12/6/11 = 1,208,120 (+1261)12/7/11 = 1,209,312 (+1192)12/8/11 = 1,210,567 (+1255)12/9/11 = 1,211,723 (+1156)12/10/11 = 1,212,800 (+1077)12/11/11 = 1,213,964 (+1164)12/12/11 = 1,215,015 (+1051)12/13/11 = 1,216,323 (+1308)12/14/11 = 1,217,923 (+1600)12/15/11 = 1,219,596 (+1673)12/16/11 = 1,221,436 (+1840)12/17/11 = 1,223,724 (+2288)12/18/11 = 1,226,131 (+2407)12/19/11 = 1,228,217 (+2086)12/20/11 = 1,229,799 (+1582)12/21/11 = 1,230,881 (+1082)12/22/11 = 1,231,818 (+937)12/23/11 = 1,232,932 (+1114)12/24/11 = 1,234,125 (+1198)12/25/11 = 1,235,032 (+907)12/26/11 = 1,236,342 (+1310)12/27/11 = 1,237,848 (+1506)12/28/11 = 1,238,924 (+1076)12/29/11 = 1,242,721 (+3797)12/30/11 = 1,250,857 (+8136)



Huntsman : 12/23/11 = 29,951 (?)
12/24/11 = 30,018 (+67)12/25/11 = 30,060 (+42)12/26/11 = 30,114 (+54)12/27/11 = 30,182 (+68)12/28/11 = 30,273 (+91)12/29/11 = 30,408 (+135)12/30/11 = 30,525 (+117)



Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 = 197,448 (+2145)12/2/11 = 199,269 (+1821)12/3/11 = 201,046 (+1777)12/4/11 = 202,675 (+1629)12/5/11 = 204,338 (+1663)12/6/11 = 205,953 (+1615)12/7/11 = 207,283 (+1330)12/8/11 = 208,558 (+1275)12/9/11 = 209,722 (+1164)12/10/11 = 210,901 (+1179)12/11/11 = 212,928 (+2027)12/12/11 = 214,295 (+1367)12/13/11 = 215,305 (+1010)12/14/11 = 215,785 (+480)12/15/11 = 216,232 (+447)12/16/11 = 217,080 (+848)12/17/11 = 217,574 (+494)12/18/11 = 218,137 (+563)12/19/11 = 218,684 (+547)12/20/11 = 219,111 (+427)12/21/11 = 219,452 (+341)12/22/11 = 220,101 (+649)12/23/11 = 220,534 (+433)12/24/11 = 220,939 (+405)12/25/11 = 221,204 (+265)12/26/11 = 221,593 (+389)12/27/11 = 222,062 (+469)12/28/11 = 222,405 (+343)12/29/11 = 222,781 (+376)12/30/11 = 223,073 (+292)



Santorum : 12/18/11 = 36,849
12/19/11 = 36,993 (+144)12/20/11 = 37,111 (+118)12/21/11 = 37,284 (+173)12/22/11 = 37,450 (+166)12/23/11 = 37,567 (+117)12/24/11 = 37,645 (+78)12/25/11 = 37,695 (+50)12/26/11 = 37,767 (+72)12/27/11 = 38,127 (+360)12/28/11 = 38,496 (+369)12/29/11 = 39,484 (+988)12/30/11 = 40,202 (+718)

----------


## SchleckBros

Romney 

I hate the media. What a joke.

----------


## ross11988

omg Romney makes me sick

----------


## Epic

Romney surge from what?

----------


## KingNothing

Romney's constant stream of positive press over the last week or so looks to be paying off for him.  Ick.

----------


## Eric21ND

24/7 wall to wall media attention.

----------


## KingNothing

> 24/7 wall to wall media attention.



And all of it positive.  Every other candidate, sans Santorum, has taken a beating.

----------


## xFiFtyOnE

8,100 for Romney?????????? Wtf?

----------


## sailingaway

The establishment is coming home to its own.

Mitt Romney - the Stepford Candidate

----------


## thesnake742

8000+? Oh god. That seems like such an outlier, it just screams behind the scenes sneakery...

----------


## iGGz

They are laughing

----------


## Dr.3D

> The establishment is coming home to its own.


Reminds me of a dog and his vomit.

----------


## Base_Disclosure

Just posted this on Mitt's latest wall post: "Mitt OBOMNEY -- totally bought and paid for by Wall Street -- spewing the same old status-quo garbage on Iran. Short on specifics, long on rhetoric. Friend of the globalists/Federal Reserve. Nothing new here. Sheep love him, though."

----------


## Milaney27

I don't get Romneys appeal! It can't be just his "presidential" looks, can it? I've never heard him say anything compelling. What are his supporters reasons?

----------


## abruzz0

Romney and the GOP establishment got some real dirty tricks up there sleeve for Tuesday night...I just have that feeling.  And it seems that's where all this is headed to.  If Romney can somehow eek out a win in Iowa, the media will be jizzing all over him till he takes NH a few days after that, effectively burying us.  It's crucial that we win Iowa, even if the media tries to ignore it or say it doesn't matter.  It DOES matter, because if anyone else aside from Ron wins, then the presstitutes will crown their ass.

----------


## Carole

Wow! Romney seems to have made a BIG buy!

Wonder how many of these likes are genuine.

----------


## Carole

Romney Makes Major Gains This Week on Inside Facebooks Election Tracker
Brittany DarwellDec 30th, 2011
Election Tracker, Politics 
Mitt Romney saw a surge of new Facebook fans between yesterday and today, according to our Inside Facebook 2012 Election Tracker. We have not heard back from Romneys campaign whether the growth is the result of an ad buy.
Pundits and polls suggest Romney is favored to win in Iowa on Tuesday. His daily Facebook growth had been lower than Ron Pauls since December 3rd, but Romney edged Paul on Monday and then shot up today with 6,088 new page Likes.
After slower growth last week, Pauls daily new fan count picked up again. He is currently No. 2 in most polls.
Rick Santorums Facebook page also made big gains since Tuesday. Santorum had been earning fewer than 200 Likes per day since mid-December, but saw 1,012 fans between yesterday and today.
Newt Gingrich, who had a small burst of new fans last Friday, only averaged about 375 Likes per day this week. Gingrich has been facing direct attacks on a number of fronts, including TV spots from Pro-Romney Super PAC Restore Our Future, and has fallen in steeply in recent polls.
http://www.insidefacebook.com/2011/1...ction-tracker/


So does one get extra likes with an ad buy or what?

----------


## Darthbrooklyn

Unfortunately I think most voters are thinking about just beating Obama and they think that Romney is the best hope... Voters arent looking at the long game and thinking about what theyre going to get w Romney... They just want Obama out period.

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 = 605,500 (+1230)12/2/11 = 606,632 (+1132)12/3/11 = 607,757 (+1125)12/4/11 = 609,224 (+1467)12/5/11 = 610,957 (+1733)12/6/11 = 612,824 (+1867)12/7/11 = 614,430 (+1606)12/8/11 = 616,218 (+1788)12/9/11 = 618,028 (+1810)12/10/11 = 619,396 (+1368)12/11/11 = 622,571 (+3175)12/12/11 = 624,933 (+2362)12/13/11 = 627,648 (+2715)12/14/11 = 630,242 (+2594)12/15/11 = 633,337 (+3095)12/16/11 = 636,855 (+3518)12/17/11 = 640,406 (+3551)12/18/11 = 642,908 (+2502)12/19/11 = 646,397 (+3489)12/20/11 = 649,257 (+2860)12/21/11 = 651,759 (+2502)12/22/11 = 654,042 (+2283)12/23/11 = 655,840 (+1798)12/24/11 = 657,685 (+1845)12/25/11 = 658,766 (+1081)12/26/11 = 660,121 (+1355)12/27/11 = 661,834 (+1713)12/28/11 = 664,029 (+2195)12/29/11 = 667,193 (+3164)12/30/11 = 669,860 (+2667)12/31/11 = 671,990 (+2130)





Rick Perry: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+10,055)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+2098)12/1/11 = 171,409 (-48)12/2/11 = 171,393 (-16)12/3/11 = 171,433 (+40)12/4/11 = 171,456 (+23)12/5/11 = 171,494 (+38)12/6/11 = 171,450 (-44)12/7/11 = 171,642 (+192)12/8/11 = 172,535 (+893)12/9/11 = 174,133 (+1598)12/10/11 = 174,987 (+854)12/11/11 = 175,551 (+564)12/12/11 = 176,110 (+559)12/13/11 = 176,368 (+258)12/14/11 = 176,647 (+279)12/15/11 = 176,706 (+59)12/16/11 = 176,927 (+221)12/17/11 = 177,222 (+295)12/18/11 = 177,532 (+310)12/19/11 = 177,687 (+155)12/20/11 = 177,844 (+157)12/21/11 = 178,057 (+213)12/22/11 = 178,270 (+213)12/23/11 = 178,504 (+234)12/24/11 = 178,720 (+216)12/25/11 = 178,968 (+248)12/26/11 = 179,149 (+181)12/27/11 = 179,357 (+208)12/28/11 = 179,498 (+141)12/29/11 = 179,652 (+154)12/30/11 = 179,812 (+160)12/31/11 = 179,918 (+106)



Bachmann: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (-2699)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (-481)12/1/11 = 459,050 (-25)12/2/11 = 459,024 (-26)12/3/11 = 458,973 (-51)12/4/11 = 458,946 (-27)12/5/11 = 458,909 (-37)12/6/11 = 458,896 (-13)12/7/11 = 458,984 (+88)12/8/11 = 459,014 (+30)12/9/11 = 459,014 (0)12/10/11 = 458,949 (-65)12/11/11 = 459,091 (+142)12/12/11 = 459,251 (+160)12/13/11 = 459,473 (+222)12/14/11 = 459,614 (+141)12/15/11 = 459,842 (+228)12/16/11 = 460,103 (+261)12/17/11 = 460,250 (+147)12/18/11 = 460,379 (+129)12/19/11 = 460,522 (+143)12/20/11 = 460,588 (+66)12/21/11 = 460,575 (-13)12/22/11 = 460,559 (-16)12/23/11 = 460,515 (-44)12/24/11 = 460,528 (+13)12/25/11 = 460,572 (+44)12/26/11 = 460,521 (-51)12/27/11 = 460,469 (-52)12/28/11 = 460,441 (-28)12/29/11 = 460,449 (+8)12/30/11 = 460,394 (-55)12/31/11 = 460,367 (-27)



Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 = 1,201,863 (+1231)12/2/11 = 1,203,063 (+1200)12/3/11 = 1,204,401 (+1338)12/4/11 = 1,205,646 (+1245)12/5/11 = 1,206,859 (+1213)12/6/11 = 1,208,120 (+1261)12/7/11 = 1,209,312 (+1192)12/8/11 = 1,210,567 (+1255)12/9/11 = 1,211,723 (+1156)12/10/11 = 1,212,800 (+1077)12/11/11 = 1,213,964 (+1164)12/12/11 = 1,215,015 (+1051)12/13/11 = 1,216,323 (+1308)12/14/11 = 1,217,923 (+1600)12/15/11 = 1,219,596 (+1673)12/16/11 = 1,221,436 (+1840)12/17/11 = 1,223,724 (+2288)12/18/11 = 1,226,131 (+2407)12/19/11 = 1,228,217 (+2086)12/20/11 = 1,229,799 (+1582)12/21/11 = 1,230,881 (+1082)12/22/11 = 1,231,818 (+937)12/23/11 = 1,232,932 (+1114)12/24/11 = 1,234,125 (+1198)12/25/11 = 1,235,032 (+907)12/26/11 = 1,236,342 (+1310)12/27/11 = 1,237,848 (+1506)12/28/11 = 1,238,924 (+1076)12/29/11 = 1,242,721 (+3797)12/30/11 = 1,250,857 (+8136)12/31/11 = 1,257,216 (+6359)



Huntsman : 12/23/11 = 29,951 (?)
12/24/11 = 30,018 (+67)12/25/11 = 30,060 (+42)12/26/11 = 30,114 (+54)12/27/11 = 30,182 (+68)12/28/11 = 30,273 (+91)12/29/11 = 30,408 (+135)12/30/11 = 30,525 (+117)12/31/11 = 30,605 (+80)



Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 = 197,448 (+2145)12/2/11 = 199,269 (+1821)12/3/11 = 201,046 (+1777)12/4/11 = 202,675 (+1629)12/5/11 = 204,338 (+1663)12/6/11 = 205,953 (+1615)12/7/11 = 207,283 (+1330)12/8/11 = 208,558 (+1275)12/9/11 = 209,722 (+1164)12/10/11 = 210,901 (+1179)12/11/11 = 212,928 (+2027)12/12/11 = 214,295 (+1367)12/13/11 = 215,305 (+1010)12/14/11 = 215,785 (+480)12/15/11 = 216,232 (+447)12/16/11 = 217,080 (+848)12/17/11 = 217,574 (+494)12/18/11 = 218,137 (+563)12/19/11 = 218,684 (+547)12/20/11 = 219,111 (+427)12/21/11 = 219,452 (+341)12/22/11 = 220,101 (+649)12/23/11 = 220,534 (+433)12/24/11 = 220,939 (+405)12/25/11 = 221,204 (+265)12/26/11 = 221,593 (+389)12/27/11 = 222,062 (+469)12/28/11 = 222,405 (+343)12/29/11 = 222,781 (+376)12/30/11 = 223,073 (+292)12/31/11 = 223,341 (+268)



Santorum : 12/18/11 = 36,849
12/19/11 = 36,993 (+144)12/20/11 = 37,111 (+118)12/21/11 = 37,284 (+173)12/22/11 = 37,450 (+166)12/23/11 = 37,567 (+117)12/24/11 = 37,645 (+78)12/25/11 = 37,695 (+50)12/26/11 = 37,767 (+72)12/27/11 = 38,127 (+360)12/28/11 = 38,496 (+369)12/29/11 = 39,484 (+988)12/30/11 = 40,202 (+718)12/31/11 = 40,708 (+506)



*Kind of strange in that the facebook likes are showing Santorum's surge losing steam, but the polls coming out are showing it gaining steam. This is weird because usually the two correlate really well.*

----------


## squirekyle

Crazy stuff.

----------


## The_Ruffneck

Any proof of Santorum gaining steam outside of Iowa?

----------


## ItsTime

> Romney Makes Major Gains This Week on Inside Facebooks Election Tracker
> Brittany DarwellDec 30th, 2011
> Election Tracker, Politics 
> Mitt Romney saw a surge of new Facebook fans between yesterday and today, according to our Inside Facebook 2012 Election Tracker. We have not heard back from Romneys campaign whether the growth is the result of an ad buy.
> Pundits and polls suggest Romney is favored to win in Iowa on Tuesday. His daily Facebook growth had been lower than Ron Pauls since December 3rd, but Romney edged Paul on Monday and then shot up today with 6,088 new page Likes.
> After slower growth last week, Pauls daily new fan count picked up again. He is currently No. 2 in most polls.
> Rick Santorums Facebook page also made big gains since Tuesday. Santorum had been earning fewer than 200 Likes per day since mid-December, but saw 1,012 fans between yesterday and today.
> Newt Gingrich, who had a small burst of new fans last Friday, only averaged about 375 Likes per day this week. Gingrich has been facing direct attacks on a number of fronts, including TV spots from Pro-Romney Super PAC Restore Our Future, and has fallen in steeply in recent polls.
> http://www.insidefacebook.com/2011/1...ction-tracker/
> ...


Yes it is very easy to buy facebook likes and twitter followers, just ask Newt. Almost all Newt's twitter followers are bots.

You can also buy a crap load of facebook ads, where people are able to click "like".

----------


## SchleckBros

Romney

:facepalm:

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+66,490)1/1/12 = 673,704 (+1714)





Rick Perry: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+10,055)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+2098)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+8509)1/1/12 = 180,044 (+126)



Bachmann: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (-2699)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (-481)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+1317)1/1/12 = 460,259 (-108)



Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+55,353)1/1/12 = 1,263,513 (+6297)



Huntsman : 
12/23/11 - 12/31/11 (+654)1/1/12 = 30,678 (+73)



Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+25,893)1/1/12 = 223,969 (+628)



Santorum : 
12/18/11 - 12/31/11 (+3,859)1/1/12 = 41,384 (+676)

----------


## sailingaway

dang.  Unless Romney is buying his.  That is a huge discrepency.

----------


## Forty Twice

I think he bought 5000 add/day or else his church has a special promotion to encourage people to Like his page.  There's been 
no news to explain this movement.  True moves tend to correspond to some news.

----------


## freeforall

> dang.  Unless Romney is buying his.  That is a huge discrepency.


Is there a way to find out?  It would be a beautiful news article right about now.

----------


## wgadget

Santy is up past 40,000 now...woot.

----------


## Kregisen

Romney has been a governor for years. Governors always have way more likes than congressmen. (exception being Ron Paul)

On top of that, somebody does lots of advertising for Romney's facebook. I've seen hundreds of ads promoting Mitt on Facebook in the last year.

----------


## muh_roads

I'm still shocked Romney has so many.  I thought Ron Paul owned the internetz?

----------


## Carole

> Romney has been a governor for years. Governors always have way more likes than congressmen. (exception being Ron Paul)
> 
> On top of that, somebody does lots of advertising for Romney's facebook. I've seen hundreds of ads promoting Mitt on Facebook in the last year.


Perry is a governor--for 11 years!!

----------


## Carole

Astro-"likes"

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+66,490)1/1/12 = 673,704 (+1714)1/2/12 = 677,030 (+3326)






Rick Perry: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+10,055)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+2098)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+8509)1/1/12 = 180,044 (+126)1/2/12 = 180,183 (+139)



Bachmann: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (-2699)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (-481)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+1317)1/1/12 = 460,259 (-108)1/2/12 = 460,275 (+16)



Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+55,353)1/1/12 = 1,263,513 (+6297)1/2/12 = 1,268,930 (+5417)



Huntsman : 
12/23/11 - 12/31/11 (+654)1/1/12 = 30,678 (+73)1/2/12 = 30,821 (+143)



Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+25,893)1/1/12 = 223,969 (+628)1/2/12 = 224,608 (+639)



Santorum : 
12/18/11 - 12/31/11 (+3,859)1/1/12 = 41,384 (+676)1/2/12 = 42,665 (+1281)

----------


## garyallen59

Thanks!

----------


## cdw

Back to over 3000, very nice! If we win tomorrow night, it's going to be over 8000 easily. Maybe even 10k.

I seriously hope the people that liked Frothy's page did so before they googled his name, and not after. That would just be weird.

----------


## rblgenius

If every1 makes 5 facebook accounts (just need email) a day and likes ron paul... we'll be bossing

----------


## doronster195

^you could always just buy likes for Ron if that was politically beneficial. On fiverr.com you can generally buy 250-350 likes for $5.

----------


## Carole

Please do not buy "likes". I would like this tracking to remain a valid resource.

----------


## rblgenius

Buying likes would just be awful. My idea was sarcasm...

----------


## AlexG

Santorum will surge for about a week and go back into obscurity

----------


## pauladin

Lots of facebook fan growth. Now up to 686K.

----------


## Sentinelrv

Ron Paul had a larger boost than the others since yesterday, almost 10,000 likes right now.

----------


## squirekyle

13,000 up, almost 690K, hope we can get to 700K by tomorrow.

----------


## The_Ruffneck

looks like the public saw the 3rd place as good news

----------


## KingNothing

the last results are from two days ago, not yesterday.  But the fact remains - Paul's growth GREATLY exceeds Romney's and eclipses Santorum's by over 10-percent.

Anecdotal evidence tells me that the third place finish impressed people.  I've had several comments along the lines of "your boy hung in well last night!  Good for him!  Good for you!"  No one has said anything negative.  That, combined with the facebook surge, might mean something.

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+66,490)1/1/12 = 673,704 (+1714)1/2/12 = 677,030 (+3326)*1/3/12 = 683,118 (+6088)*1/4/12 = 690,863 (+7745)







Rick Perry: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+10,055)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+2098)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+8509)1/1/12 = 180,044 (+126)1/2/12 = 180,183 (+139)*1/3/12 = 180,288 (+105)*1/4/12 = 180,456 (+168)



Bachmann: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (-2699)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (-481)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+1317)1/1/12 = 460,259 (-108)1/2/12 = 460,275 (+16)*1/3/12 = 460,296 (+21)*1/4/12 = 460,298 (+2)



Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+55,353)1/1/12 = 1,263,513 (+6297)1/2/12 = 1,268,930 (+5417)*1/3/12 = 1,274,145 (+5215)*1/4/12 = 1,279,164 (+5019)



Huntsman : 
12/23/11 - 12/31/11 (+654)1/1/12 = 30,678 (+73)1/2/12 = 30,821 (+143)*1/3/12 = 31,037 (+216)*1/4/12 = 31,405 (+368)




Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+25,893)1/1/12 = 223,969 (+628)1/2/12 = 224,608 (+639)*1/3/12 = 225,215 (+607)*1/4/12 = 225,620 (+405)



Santorum : 
12/18/11 - 12/31/11 (+3,859)1/1/12 = 41,384 (+676)1/2/12 = 42,665 (+1281)*1/3/12 = 44,734 (+2069)*1/4/12 = 56,186 (+11,452)


*Sorry these numbers weren't up last night. The forum had too much traffic and I couldn't find my thread, so I collected the numbers for yesterday at about 7:30pm.*

----------


## eleganz

People are coming around to the thought that Ron Paul COULD WIN, this MIGHT help NH and the rest of the nation...we just have to keep showing we can finish strong.

----------


## Sentinelrv

Ron Paul beat them both in total likes over the last two days. His likes actually went up on the 4th while Mitt Romney's went down.

----------


## JTforRP

11,000 sheep flocking to Santorum today.

----------


## eleganz

> 11,000 sheep flocking to Santorum today.



Then they saw his policies and ran the other direction....I'm hoping....

----------


## Drex



----------


## squirekyle

Michele Bachmann dropped out, please take her off the list.

----------


## braane

> 11,000 sheep flocking to Santorum today.


They are of the same sheep group that liked Herman Cain's page, Newt Gingrich's page, Rick Perry's page, and Michele Bachmann's page... lol. They will quickly realize it was dumb and then constantly forget to unlike him.

----------


## sailingaway

thank you!

----------


## justatrey

Many of us got caught up in really high expectations, but I've been seeing signs all day that casual observers (people not really into politics) were very surprised at how well we did. I had a coworker who knows I'm a big supporter congratulate me and tell me he couldn't believe he came so close to winning. 

I think the fact that we were actually winning for a half hour or so also shocked the hell out of many people. Remember, the average Joe doesn't follow polls for the Iowa caucuses so many still had no idea Paul was expected to place in the top 3. I'm guessing this is where a lot of the likes are coming from. Good news.

----------


## PaulStandsTall

Yeah CNN was really pumping him up there in the beginning; it was awesome!

----------


## The_Ruffneck

> Many of us got caught up in really high expectations, but I've been seeing signs all day that casual observers (people not really into politics) were very surprised at how well we did. I had a coworker who knows I'm a big supporter congratulate me and tell me he couldn't believe he came so close to winning. 
> 
> I think the fact that we were actually winning for a half hour or so also shocked the hell out of many people. Remember, the average Joe doesn't follow polls for the Iowa caucuses so many still had no idea Paul was expected to place in the top 3. I'm guessing this is where a lot of the likes are coming from. Good news.


yeah i was disappointed yesterday when the results came in but after seeing that we did better than the vast majority of folks thought we would i am now feeling better

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+66,490)1/1/12 = 673,704 (+1714)1/2/12 = 677,030 (+3326)*1/3/12 = 683,118 (+6088)*1/4/12 = 690,863 (+7745)1/5/12 = 694,866 (+4003)





Rick Perry: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+10,055)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+2098)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+8509)1/1/12 = 180,044 (+126)1/2/12 = 180,183 (+139)*1/3/12 = 180,288 (+105)*1/4/12 = 180,456 (+168)1/5/12 = 180,486 (+30)




Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+55,353)1/1/12 = 1,263,513 (+6297)1/2/12 = 1,268,930 (+5417)*1/3/12 = 1,274,145 (+5215)*1/4/12 = 1,279,164 (+5019)1/5/12 = 1,284,818 (+5654)



Huntsman : 
12/23/11 - 12/31/11 (+654)1/1/12 = 30,678 (+73)1/2/12 = 30,821 (+143)*1/3/12 = 31,037 (+216)*1/4/12 = 31,405 (+368)1/5/12 = 31,775 (+370)




Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+25,893)1/1/12 = 223,969 (+628)1/2/12 = 224,608 (+639)*1/3/12 = 225,215 (+607)*1/4/12 = 225,620 (+405)1/5/12 = 225,856 (+236)



Santorum : 
12/18/11 - 12/31/11 (+3,859)1/1/12 = 41,384 (+676)1/2/12 = 42,665 (+1281)*1/3/12 = 44,734 (+2069)*1/4/12 = 56,186 (+11,452)1/5/12 = 61,261 (+5075)

----------


## JTforRP

Ugh..

----------


## sailingaway

Hmph. Romney and Santorum got more today than Ron, but overall Ron got more since the 3d.  And Santorum's are half what he got yesterday, so....

thanks for doing this!

----------


## TER

PS:  I love this thread

----------


## iGGz

Santorium will be back in the low 1000s tomorrow

----------


## growburn13

> PS:  I love this thread


I concur. One of my favorite threads to dig up and view daily.

----------


## lakerssuck92

> I concur. One of my favorite threads to dig up and view daily.


Haha, I actually have it bookmarked....

----------


## icecap

when's the next update?

----------


## freeforall

> Haha, I actually have it bookmarked....


good idea!

----------


## vita3

I'm shocked Romney has almost 2X fans.

----------


## BucksforPaul

> when's the next update?


Around 8:30pm eastern time everyday and you could subscribe to this thread to find it easily.  The OP deserves much rep and thanx.

----------


## Omnica

> I'm shocked Romney has almost 2X fans.


The reasons for this have been well covered.

One, he has been governor of a whole state. 

Two, he gets tens of millions of billionaire's money to spend on facebook ads plugging Romney.

Third, he probably has bought some likes or paid for sockpuppet megaphonies, 
just as Gingrich bought Twitter followers.

Four, Ron Paul has multiple facebook pages for liberty, 2012, etc. 
Just compare the activity on Ron and Romney's Facebooks to see who has more actual living breathing support.
There is almost as many Ron Paul supporters on Romney's wall than authentic Romney supporters.

----------


## Omnica

Almost time for an update.

----------


## Ronulus

can a mod sticky this thread?

----------


## JTforRP

^Agreed. Has proven to be a solid barometer for actual support.

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+66,490)1/1/12 = 673,704 (+1714)1/2/12 = 677,030 (+3326)*1/3/12 = 683,118 (+6088)*1/4/12 = 690,863 (+7745)1/5/12 = 694,866 (+4003)1/6/12 = 698,056 (+3190)





Rick Perry: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+10,055)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+2098)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+8509)1/1/12 = 180,044 (+126)1/2/12 = 180,183 (+139)*1/3/12 = 180,288 (+105)*1/4/12 = 180,456 (+168)1/5/12 = 180,486 (+30)1/6/12 = 180,436 (-50)




Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+55,353)1/1/12 = 1,263,513 (+6297)1/2/12 = 1,268,930 (+5417)*1/3/12 = 1,274,145 (+5215)*1/4/12 = 1,279,164 (+5019)1/5/12 = 1,284,818 (+5654)1/6/12 = 1,287,900 (+3082)



Huntsman : 
12/23/11 - 12/31/11 (+654)1/1/12 = 30,678 (+73)1/2/12 = 30,821 (+143)*1/3/12 = 31,037 (+216)*1/4/12 = 31,405 (+368)1/5/12 = 31,775 (+370)1/6/12 = 32,494 (+719)




Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+25,893)1/1/12 = 223,969 (+628)1/2/12 = 224,608 (+639)*1/3/12 = 225,215 (+607)*1/4/12 = 225,620 (+405)1/5/12 = 225,856 (+236)1/6/12 = 226,034 (+178)



Santorum : 
12/18/11 - 12/31/11 (+3,859)1/1/12 = 41,384 (+676)1/2/12 = 42,665 (+1281)*1/3/12 = 44,734 (+2069)*1/4/12 = 56,186 (+11,452)1/5/12 = 61,261 (+5075)1/6/12 = 64,532 (+3271)

*Seems like Santorum is drawing from Gingrich and Perry pretty heavily and everyone is falling back to normal numbers after the Iowa caucus bump. The Huntsman numbers look strange and I think the media coverage he is getting is starting to create a surge for him (I know surprise surprise).*

----------


## JustinL



----------


## bronxboy10

Huntsman 700 in one day? Start of the pump up?

----------


## neverseen



----------


## Omnica

Almost 700,000 likes!! And look at all the activity on Dr. Paul's page!!!!

----------


## thesnake742

> Almost 700,000 likes!! And look at all the activity on Dr. Paul's page!!!!


So fantastic!

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+66,490)1/1/12 = 673,704 (+1714)1/2/12 = 677,030 (+3326)*1/3/12 = 683,118 (+6088)*1/4/12 = 690,863 (+7745)1/5/12 = 694,866 (+4003)1/6/12 = 698,056 (+3190)1/7/12 = 701,040 (+2984)






Rick Perry: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+10,055)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+2098)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+8509)1/1/12 = 180,044 (+126)1/2/12 = 180,183 (+139)*1/3/12 = 180,288 (+105)*1/4/12 = 180,456 (+168)1/5/12 = 180,486 (+30)1/6/12 = 180,436 (-50)1/7/12 = 180,471 (+35)




Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+55,353)1/1/12 = 1,263,513 (+6297)1/2/12 = 1,268,930 (+5417)*1/3/12 = 1,274,145 (+5215)*1/4/12 = 1,279,164 (+5019)1/5/12 = 1,284,818 (+5654)1/6/12 = 1,287,900 (+3082)1/7/12 = 1,292,930 (+5030)



Huntsman : 
12/23/11 - 12/31/11 (+654)1/1/12 = 30,678 (+73)1/2/12 = 30,821 (+143)*1/3/12 = 31,037 (+216)*1/4/12 = 31,405 (+368)1/5/12 = 31,775 (+370)1/6/12 = 32,494 (+719)1/7/12 = 33,000 (+506)




Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+25,893)1/1/12 = 223,969 (+628)1/2/12 = 224,608 (+639)*1/3/12 = 225,215 (+607)*1/4/12 = 225,620 (+405)1/5/12 = 225,856 (+236)1/6/12 = 226,034 (+178)1/7/12 = 226,242 (+208)



Santorum : 
12/18/11 - 12/31/11 (+3,859)1/1/12 = 41,384 (+676)1/2/12 = 42,665 (+1281)*1/3/12 = 44,734 (+2069)*1/4/12 = 56,186 (+11,452)1/5/12 = 61,261 (+5075)1/6/12 = 64,532 (+3271)1/7/12 = 66,543 (+2011)

----------


## harikaried

> Ron Paul: 
> 1/7/12 = 701,040 (+2984)


Woo! Over 700,000 likes!

Almost there for this site: http://pagedata.appdata.com/pages/facebook/-/6233046685

----------


## Tunink

Wonder how much of a bump from the debate?

----------


## RDM

> Wonder how much of a bump from the debate?


About 600 from start of debate to now.

----------


## sailingaway

about another 1,000 above what is in that last list now (10:07 PST)

----------


## icecap

I wish there was a way to prove that Romney's buying his facebook likes.

There's just no way...

----------


## RDM

> I wish there was a way to prove that Romney's buying his facebook likes.
> 
> There's just no way...


Come on now. You got to give a little more credit to the "Dancing with the Stars/American Idol" type voters.

----------


## gerryb

> I wish there was a way to prove that Romney's buying his facebook likes.
> 
> There's just no way...


His ad is on my page every day.  He has paid for me to click it about 100 days now

----------


## RDM

> His ad is on my page every day.  He has paid for me to click it about 100 days now


Don't worry. Goldman Sachs got it covered.

----------


## The_Ruffneck

wonder if perry will get a sudden drop off after this Iraq comments?

----------


## Duckman

> wonder if perry will get a sudden drop off after this Iraq comments?


Probably, but it's hard to drop off when you're standing on the floor.

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+66,490)1/1/12 = 673,704 (+1714)1/2/12 = 677,030 (+3326)*1/3/12 = 683,118 (+6088)*1/4/12 = 690,863 (+7745)1/5/12 = 694,866 (+4003)1/6/12 = 698,056 (+3190)1/7/12 = 701,040 (+2984)1/8/12 = 705,007 (+3967)






Rick Perry: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+10,055)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+2098)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+8509)1/1/12 = 180,044 (+126)1/2/12 = 180,183 (+139)*1/3/12 = 180,288 (+105)*1/4/12 = 180,456 (+168)1/5/12 = 180,486 (+30)1/6/12 = 180,436 (-50)1/7/12 = 180,471 (+35)1/8/12 = 180,420 (-51)




Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+55,353)1/1/12 = 1,263,513 (+6297)1/2/12 = 1,268,930 (+5417)*1/3/12 = 1,274,145 (+5215)*1/4/12 = 1,279,164 (+5019)1/5/12 = 1,284,818 (+5654)1/6/12 = 1,287,900 (+3082)1/7/12 = 1,292,930 (+5030)1/8/12 = 1,298,153 (+5223)



Huntsman : 
12/23/11 - 12/31/11 (+654)1/1/12 = 30,678 (+73)1/2/12 = 30,821 (+143)*1/3/12 = 31,037 (+216)*1/4/12 = 31,405 (+368)1/5/12 = 31,775 (+370)1/6/12 = 32,494 (+719)1/7/12 = 33,000 (+506)1/8/12 = 34,188 (+1,188)




Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+25,893)1/1/12 = 223,969 (+628)1/2/12 = 224,608 (+639)*1/3/12 = 225,215 (+607)*1/4/12 = 225,620 (+405)1/5/12 = 225,856 (+236)1/6/12 = 226,034 (+178)1/7/12 = 226,242 (+208)1/8/12 = 226,683 (+441)



Santorum : 
12/18/11 - 12/31/11 (+3,859)1/1/12 = 41,384 (+676)1/2/12 = 42,665 (+1281)*1/3/12 = 44,734 (+2069)*1/4/12 = 56,186 (+11,452)1/5/12 = 61,261 (+5075)1/6/12 = 64,532 (+3271)1/7/12 = 66,543 (+2011)1/8/12 = 71,831 (+5288)

----------


## iGGz

)()(

----------


## sailingaway

Yeah, surprise.  Ron still got more, but H probably got them in NH.

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+66,490)1/1/12 = 673,704 (+1714)1/2/12 = 677,030 (+3326)*1/3/12 = 683,118 (+6088)*1/4/12 = 690,863 (+7745)1/5/12 = 694,866 (+4003)1/6/12 = 698,056 (+3190)1/7/12 = 701,040 (+2984)1/8/12 = 705,007 (+3967)1/9/12 = 708,681 (+3674)






Rick Perry: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+10,055)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+2098)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+8509)1/1/12 = 180,044 (+126)1/2/12 = 180,183 (+139)*1/3/12 = 180,288 (+105)*1/4/12 = 180,456 (+168)1/5/12 = 180,486 (+30)1/6/12 = 180,436 (-50)1/7/12 = 180,471 (+35)1/8/12 = 180,420 (-51)1/9/12 = 180,546 (+126)




Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+55,353)1/1/12 = 1,263,513 (+6297)1/2/12 = 1,268,930 (+5417)*1/3/12 = 1,274,145 (+5215)*1/4/12 = 1,279,164 (+5019)1/5/12 = 1,284,818 (+5654)1/6/12 = 1,287,900 (+3082)1/7/12 = 1,292,930 (+5030)1/8/12 = 1,298,153 (+5223)1/9/12 = 1,302,324 (+4171)



Huntsman : 
12/23/11 - 12/31/11 (+654)1/1/12 = 30,678 (+73)1/2/12 = 30,821 (+143)*1/3/12 = 31,037 (+216)*1/4/12 = 31,405 (+368)1/5/12 = 31,775 (+370)1/6/12 = 32,494 (+719)1/7/12 = 33,000 (+506)1/8/12 = 34,188 (+1188)1/9/12 = 35,313 (+1125)




Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+25,893)1/1/12 = 223,969 (+628)1/2/12 = 224,608 (+639)*1/3/12 = 225,215 (+607)*1/4/12 = 225,620 (+405)1/5/12 = 225,856 (+236)1/6/12 = 226,034 (+178)1/7/12 = 226,242 (+208)1/8/12 = 226,683 (+441)1/9/12 = 226,951 (+268)



Santorum : 
12/18/11 - 12/31/11 (+3,859)1/1/12 = 41,384 (+676)1/2/12 = 42,665 (+1281)*1/3/12 = 44,734 (+2069)*1/4/12 = 56,186 (+11,452)1/5/12 = 61,261 (+5075)1/6/12 = 64,532 (+3271)1/7/12 = 66,543 (+2011)1/8/12 = 71,831 (+5288)1/9/12 = 72,940 (+1109)

----------


## matt0611

Catching up to Romney.

Santorum took a nosedive.

----------


## JTforRP

Seriously, does anyone know a Mitt Romney supporter in real life?

----------


## IterTemporis

> Seriously, does anyone know a Mitt Romney supporter in real life?


Yes, but only because they do not want Obama.

----------


## iGGz

)()(

----------


## KingNothing

> Yes, but only because they do not want Obama.


so they are really just in favor of a "general republican" candidate

----------


## JamesButabi

> so they are really just in favor of a "general republican" candidate


This is a serious answer from >95% of my experiences.  They like Romney because he is the most popular candidate.   Millions of free press dollars still control this monster.

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+66,490)1/1/12 = 673,704 (+1714)1/2/12 = 677,030 (+3326)*1/3/12 = 683,118 (+6088)*1/4/12 = 690,863 (+7745)1/5/12 = 694,866 (+4003)1/6/12 = 698,056 (+3190)1/7/12 = 701,040 (+2984)1/8/12 = 705,007 (+3967)1/9/12 = 708,681 (+3674)1/10/12 = 713,428 (+4747)





Rick Perry: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+10,055)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+2098)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+8509)1/1/12 = 180,044 (+126)1/2/12 = 180,183 (+139)*1/3/12 = 180,288 (+105)*1/4/12 = 180,456 (+168)1/5/12 = 180,486 (+30)1/6/12 = 180,436 (-50)1/7/12 = 180,471 (+35)1/8/12 = 180,420 (-51)1/9/12 = 180,546 (+126)1/10/12 = 180,499 (-47)




Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+55,353)1/1/12 = 1,263,513 (+6297)1/2/12 = 1,268,930 (+5417)*1/3/12 = 1,274,145 (+5215)*1/4/12 = 1,279,164 (+5019)1/5/12 = 1,284,818 (+5654)1/6/12 = 1,287,900 (+3082)1/7/12 = 1,292,930 (+5030)1/8/12 = 1,298,153 (+5223)1/9/12 = 1,302,324 (+4171)1/10/12 = 1,307,327 (+5003)




Huntsman : 
12/23/11 - 12/31/11 (+654)1/1/12 = 30,678 (+73)1/2/12 = 30,821 (+143)*1/3/12 = 31,037 (+216)*1/4/12 = 31,405 (+368)1/5/12 = 31,775 (+370)1/6/12 = 32,494 (+719)1/7/12 = 33,000 (+506)1/8/12 = 34,188 (+1188)1/9/12 = 35,313 (+1125)1/10/12 = 36,788 (+1475)




Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+25,893)1/1/12 = 223,969 (+628)1/2/12 = 224,608 (+639)*1/3/12 = 225,215 (+607)*1/4/12 = 225,620 (+405)1/5/12 = 225,856 (+236)1/6/12 = 226,034 (+178)1/7/12 = 226,242 (+208)1/8/12 = 226,683 (+441)1/9/12 = 226,951 (+268)1/10/12 = 227,289 (+338)




Santorum : 
12/18/11 - 12/31/11 (+3,859)1/1/12 = 41,384 (+676)1/2/12 = 42,665 (+1281)*1/3/12 = 44,734 (+2069)*1/4/12 = 56,186 (+11,452)1/5/12 = 61,261 (+5075)1/6/12 = 64,532 (+3271)1/7/12 = 66,543 (+2011)1/8/12 = 71,831 (+5288)1/9/12 = 72,940 (+1109)1/10/12 = 74,141 (+1201)

**** Data collected at 8:30pm central instead of 7:30pm like usual.*

----------


## Thurifer

Good numbers. We'll see what the next few days hold.

----------


## Paulite

bump

----------


## cdw

On pace for a big day today. Ron already with over 4000 votes.

----------


## V3n

The other thing I like:

*105,670*
talking about this

I remember when 40,000 was average and 80,000 was a spike - it's been over 100,000 for a few days now!
Keep talking!

----------


## KingNothing

For what it's worth, there's a possibility that we'll have a bigger day today than any candidate ever has.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Am I seeing this right? It looks like we're already over 10,000 likes from yesterday? Amazing, we're making incredible inroads.

----------


## StudentForPaul08

> Am I seeing this right? It looks like we're already over 10,000 likes from yesterday? Amazing, we're making incredible inroads.


No? we are only slightly over 5,100 so far.

----------


## pauliticalfan

> No? we are only slightly over 5,100 so far.


My bad, we're up 10k from the 9th. Still, that's impressive.

----------


## iGGz

)()(

----------


## KingNothing

> My bad, we're up 10k from the 9th. Still, that's impressive.



Oops. I did the same thing

----------


## theswedishchef

Seems like we are gonna be ahead of Mitt today though, been a while since that happened. Nice to see =)

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+66,490)1/1/12 = 673,704 (+1714)1/2/12 = 677,030 (+3326)*1/3/12 = 683,118 (+6088)*1/4/12 = 690,863 (+7745)1/5/12 = 694,866 (+4003)1/6/12 = 698,056 (+3190)1/7/12 = 701,040 (+2984)1/8/12 = 705,007 (+3967)1/9/12 = 708,681 (+3674)*1/10/12 = 713,428 (+4747)*1/11/12 = 719,268 (+5840)





Rick Perry: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+10,055)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+2098)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+8509)1/1/12 = 180,044 (+126)1/2/12 = 180,183 (+139)*1/3/12 = 180,288 (+105)*1/4/12 = 180,456 (+168)1/5/12 = 180,486 (+30)1/6/12 = 180,436 (-50)1/7/12 = 180,471 (+35)1/8/12 = 180,420 (-51)1/9/12 = 180,546 (+126)*1/10/12 = 180,499 (-47)*1/11/12 = 180,596 (+97)




Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+55,353)1/1/12 = 1,263,513 (+6297)1/2/12 = 1,268,930 (+5417)*1/3/12 = 1,274,145 (+5215)*1/4/12 = 1,279,164 (+5019)1/5/12 = 1,284,818 (+5654)1/6/12 = 1,287,900 (+3082)1/7/12 = 1,292,930 (+5030)1/8/12 = 1,298,153 (+5223)1/9/12 = 1,302,324 (+4171)*1/10/12 = 1,307,327 (+5003)*1/11/12 = 1,312,984 (+5657)




Huntsman : 
12/23/11 - 12/31/11 (+654)1/1/12 = 30,678 (+73)1/2/12 = 30,821 (+143)*1/3/12 = 31,037 (+216)*1/4/12 = 31,405 (+368)1/5/12 = 31,775 (+370)1/6/12 = 32,494 (+719)1/7/12 = 33,000 (+506)1/8/12 = 34,188 (+1188)1/9/12 = 35,313 (+1125)*1/10/12 = 36,788 (+1475)*1/11/12 = 37,553 (+765)




Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+25,893)1/1/12 = 223,969 (+628)1/2/12 = 224,608 (+639)*1/3/12 = 225,215 (+607)*1/4/12 = 225,620 (+405)1/5/12 = 225,856 (+236)1/6/12 = 226,034 (+178)1/7/12 = 226,242 (+208)1/8/12 = 226,683 (+441)1/9/12 = 226,951 (+268)*1/10/12 = 227,289 (+338)*1/11/12 = 227,403 (+114)




Santorum : 
12/18/11 - 12/31/11 (+3,859)1/1/12 = 41,384 (+676)1/2/12 = 42,665 (+1281)*1/3/12 = 44,734 (+2069)*1/4/12 = 56,186 (+11,452)1/5/12 = 61,261 (+5075)1/6/12 = 64,532 (+3271)1/7/12 = 66,543 (+2011)1/8/12 = 71,831 (+5288)1/9/12 = 72,940 (+1109)*1/10/12 = 74,141 (+1201)*1/11/12 = 74,801 (+660)

----------


## growburn13

BYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!

----------


## AlexG

Bye-bye Huntsman and Santorum!

----------


## eleganz

Two man race



RON PAUL SURGINGGGGG

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+66,490)1/1/12 = 673,704 (+1714)1/2/12 = 677,030 (+3326)*1/3/12 = 683,118 (+6088)*1/4/12 = 690,863 (+7745)1/5/12 = 694,866 (+4003)1/6/12 = 698,056 (+3190)1/7/12 = 701,040 (+2984)1/8/12 = 705,007 (+3967)1/9/12 = 708,681 (+3674)*1/10/12 = 713,428 (+4747)*1/11/12 = 719,268 (+5840)1/12/12 = 723,541 (4273)





Rick Perry: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+10,055)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+2098)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+8509)1/1/12 = 180,044 (+126)1/2/12 = 180,183 (+139)*1/3/12 = 180,288 (+105)*1/4/12 = 180,456 (+168)1/5/12 = 180,486 (+30)1/6/12 = 180,436 (-50)1/7/12 = 180,471 (+35)1/8/12 = 180,420 (-51)1/9/12 = 180,546 (+126)*1/10/12 = 180,499 (-47)*1/11/12 = 180,596 (+97)1/12/12 = 180,547 (-49)




Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+55,353)1/1/12 = 1,263,513 (+6297)1/2/12 = 1,268,930 (+5417)*1/3/12 = 1,274,145 (+5215)*1/4/12 = 1,279,164 (+5019)1/5/12 = 1,284,818 (+5654)1/6/12 = 1,287,900 (+3082)1/7/12 = 1,292,930 (+5030)1/8/12 = 1,298,153 (+5223)1/9/12 = 1,302,324 (+4171)*1/10/12 = 1,307,327 (+5003)*1/11/12 = 1,312,984 (+5657)1/12/12 = 1,316,660 (+3676)




Huntsman : 
12/23/11 - 12/31/11 (+654)1/1/12 = 30,678 (+73)1/2/12 = 30,821 (+143)*1/3/12 = 31,037 (+216)*1/4/12 = 31,405 (+368)1/5/12 = 31,775 (+370)1/6/12 = 32,494 (+719)1/7/12 = 33,000 (+506)1/8/12 = 34,188 (+1188)1/9/12 = 35,313 (+1125)*1/10/12 = 36,788 (+1475)*1/11/12 = 37,553 (+765)1/12/12 = 37,800 (+247)




Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+25,893)1/1/12 = 223,969 (+628)1/2/12 = 224,608 (+639)*1/3/12 = 225,215 (+607)*1/4/12 = 225,620 (+405)1/5/12 = 225,856 (+236)1/6/12 = 226,034 (+178)1/7/12 = 226,242 (+208)1/8/12 = 226,683 (+441)1/9/12 = 226,951 (+268)*1/10/12 = 227,289 (+338)*1/11/12 = 227,403 (+114)1/12/12 = 227,590 (+187)




Santorum : 
12/18/11 - 12/31/11 (+3,859)1/1/12 = 41,384 (+676)1/2/12 = 42,665 (+1281)*1/3/12 = 44,734 (+2069)*1/4/12 = 56,186 (+11,452)1/5/12 = 61,261 (+5075)1/6/12 = 64,532 (+3271)1/7/12 = 66,543 (+2011)1/8/12 = 71,831 (+5288)1/9/12 = 72,940 (+1109)*1/10/12 = 74,141 (+1201)*1/11/12 = 74,801 (+660)1/12/12 = 75,414 (+613)

----------


## garyallen59

Paul on top again!

----------


## pauliticalfan

We won the day, nice!

----------


## doronster195

Romney ran out of money to pay for more fans.

----------


## growburn13

Someone get on the phone with Goldman Sachs stat! We have a crisis on FB with Ron Paul getting more 'LIKES' than our puppet Mittens!

----------


## TER

I think we might be seeing a tippling point in Facebook likes.  I think his numbers are about to explode!!!

----------


## KingNothing

So it looks like the Sanitarium, Grinch, Huntsman and Perry surges are all over?  Yay.


Now, we just need to make sure only one of that group manages to pick up momentum from South Carolina.

----------


## ElizabethR

finally a day we beat romney!!!

----------


## neverseen

> finally a day we beat romney!!!


Seriously?  You had to bump this before the new numbers come out?  Now everyone is going to come on here and flip until they are posted lol...

waiting... :P

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+66,490)1/1/12 = 673,704 (+1714)1/2/12 = 677,030 (+3326)*1/3/12 = 683,118 (+6088)*1/4/12 = 690,863 (+7745)1/5/12 = 694,866 (+4003)1/6/12 = 698,056 (+3190)1/7/12 = 701,040 (+2984)1/8/12 = 705,007 (+3967)1/9/12 = 708,681 (+3674)*1/10/12 = 713,428 (+4747)*1/11/12 = 719,268 (+5840)1/12/12 = 723,541 (4273)1/13/12 = 727,672 (+4131)





Rick Perry: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+10,055)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+2098)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+8509)1/1/12 = 180,044 (+126)1/2/12 = 180,183 (+139)*1/3/12 = 180,288 (+105)*1/4/12 = 180,456 (+168)1/5/12 = 180,486 (+30)1/6/12 = 180,436 (-50)1/7/12 = 180,471 (+35)1/8/12 = 180,420 (-51)1/9/12 = 180,546 (+126)*1/10/12 = 180,499 (-47)*1/11/12 = 180,596 (+97)1/12/12 = 180,547 (-49)1/13/12 = 180,604 (+57)




Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+55,353)1/1/12 = 1,263,513 (+6297)1/2/12 = 1,268,930 (+5417)*1/3/12 = 1,274,145 (+5215)*1/4/12 = 1,279,164 (+5019)1/5/12 = 1,284,818 (+5654)1/6/12 = 1,287,900 (+3082)1/7/12 = 1,292,930 (+5030)1/8/12 = 1,298,153 (+5223)1/9/12 = 1,302,324 (+4171)*1/10/12 = 1,307,327 (+5003)*1/11/12 = 1,312,984 (+5657)1/12/12 = 1,316,660 (+3676)1/13/12 = 1,321,598 (+4938)




Huntsman : 
12/23/11 - 12/31/11 (+654)1/1/12 = 30,678 (+73)1/2/12 = 30,821 (+143)*1/3/12 = 31,037 (+216)*1/4/12 = 31,405 (+368)1/5/12 = 31,775 (+370)1/6/12 = 32,494 (+719)1/7/12 = 33,000 (+506)1/8/12 = 34,188 (+1188)1/9/12 = 35,313 (+1125)*1/10/12 = 36,788 (+1475)*1/11/12 = 37,553 (+765)1/12/12 = 37,800 (+247)1/13/12 = 37,973 (+173)




Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+25,893)1/1/12 = 223,969 (+628)1/2/12 = 224,608 (+639)*1/3/12 = 225,215 (+607)*1/4/12 = 225,620 (+405)1/5/12 = 225,856 (+236)1/6/12 = 226,034 (+178)1/7/12 = 226,242 (+208)1/8/12 = 226,683 (+441)1/9/12 = 226,951 (+268)*1/10/12 = 227,289 (+338)*1/11/12 = 227,403 (+114)1/12/12 = 227,590 (+187)1/13/12 = 227,714 (+124)




Santorum : 
12/18/11 - 12/31/11 (+3,859)1/1/12 = 41,384 (+676)1/2/12 = 42,665 (+1281)*1/3/12 = 44,734 (+2069)*1/4/12 = 56,186 (+11,452)1/5/12 = 61,261 (+5075)1/6/12 = 64,532 (+3271)1/7/12 = 66,543 (+2011)1/8/12 = 71,831 (+5288)1/9/12 = 72,940 (+1109)*1/10/12 = 74,141 (+1201)*1/11/12 = 74,801 (+660)1/12/12 = 75,414 (+613)1/13/12 = 75,936 (+522)

*Romney/Paul race!*

----------


## iGGz

)()(

----------


## Hospitaller

I love this thread, been tracking it since August?

----------


## ericams2786

> I love this thread, been tracking it since August?


Yep. I never imagined it would actually be a good indicator of support and rises and falls in the polls. It's really accurate surprisingly!

----------


## Eryxis

Yeah, the likes alone are very interesting.  I think what would be more interesting would be comparison's of the data you get as an admin of a page.  I.e. how much buzz you're causing.

----------


## squirekyle

Love this page.

----------


## JustinL



----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+66,490)1/1/12 = 673,704 (+1714)1/2/12 = 677,030 (+3326)*1/3/12 = 683,118 (+6088)*1/4/12 = 690,863 (+7745)1/5/12 = 694,866 (+4003)1/6/12 = 698,056 (+3190)1/7/12 = 701,040 (+2984)1/8/12 = 705,007 (+3967)1/9/12 = 708,681 (+3674)*1/10/12 = 713,428 (+4747)*1/11/12 = 719,268 (+5840)1/12/12 = 723,541 (4273)1/13/12 = 727,672 (+4131)1/14/12 = 730,974 (+3302)






Rick Perry: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+10,055)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+2098)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+8509)1/1/12 = 180,044 (+126)1/2/12 = 180,183 (+139)*1/3/12 = 180,288 (+105)*1/4/12 = 180,456 (+168)1/5/12 = 180,486 (+30)1/6/12 = 180,436 (-50)1/7/12 = 180,471 (+35)1/8/12 = 180,420 (-51)1/9/12 = 180,546 (+126)*1/10/12 = 180,499 (-47)*1/11/12 = 180,596 (+97)1/12/12 = 180,547 (-49)1/13/12 = 180,604 (+57)1/14/12 = 180,646 (+42)




Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+55,353)1/1/12 = 1,263,513 (+6297)1/2/12 = 1,268,930 (+5417)*1/3/12 = 1,274,145 (+5215)*1/4/12 = 1,279,164 (+5019)1/5/12 = 1,284,818 (+5654)1/6/12 = 1,287,900 (+3082)1/7/12 = 1,292,930 (+5030)1/8/12 = 1,298,153 (+5223)1/9/12 = 1,302,324 (+4171)*1/10/12 = 1,307,327 (+5003)*1/11/12 = 1,312,984 (+5657)1/12/12 = 1,316,660 (+3676)1/13/12 = 1,321,598 (+4938)1/14/12 = 1,326,657 (+5059)




Huntsman : 
12/23/11 - 12/31/11 (+654)1/1/12 = 30,678 (+73)1/2/12 = 30,821 (+143)*1/3/12 = 31,037 (+216)*1/4/12 = 31,405 (+368)1/5/12 = 31,775 (+370)1/6/12 = 32,494 (+719)1/7/12 = 33,000 (+506)1/8/12 = 34,188 (+1188)1/9/12 = 35,313 (+1125)*1/10/12 = 36,788 (+1475)*1/11/12 = 37,553 (+765)1/12/12 = 37,800 (+247)1/13/12 = 37,973 (+173)1/14/12 = 38,088 (+115)




Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+25,893)1/1/12 = 223,969 (+628)1/2/12 = 224,608 (+639)*1/3/12 = 225,215 (+607)*1/4/12 = 225,620 (+405)1/5/12 = 225,856 (+236)1/6/12 = 226,034 (+178)1/7/12 = 226,242 (+208)1/8/12 = 226,683 (+441)1/9/12 = 226,951 (+268)*1/10/12 = 227,289 (+338)*1/11/12 = 227,403 (+114)1/12/12 = 227,590 (+187)1/13/12 = 227,714 (+124)1/14/12 = 227,879 (+165)




Santorum : 
12/18/11 - 12/31/11 (+3,859)1/1/12 = 41,384 (+676)1/2/12 = 42,665 (+1281)*1/3/12 = 44,734 (+2069)*1/4/12 = 56,186 (+11,452)1/5/12 = 61,261 (+5075)1/6/12 = 64,532 (+3271)1/7/12 = 66,543 (+2011)1/8/12 = 71,831 (+5288)1/9/12 = 72,940 (+1109)*1/10/12 = 74,141 (+1201)*1/11/12 = 74,801 (+660)1/12/12 = 75,414 (+613)1/13/12 = 75,936 (+522)1/14/12 = 76,408 (+472)

----------


## Paulite

how is romney gaining 5,000 plus a day?? that putz

----------


## Mark37snj

> how is romney gaining 5,000 plus a day?? that putz


Wasn't there a thread about some DoHD computer program that is able to create false online/Facebook profiles?

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+66,490)1/1/12 = 673,704 (+1714)1/2/12 = 677,030 (+3326)*1/3/12 = 683,118 (+6088)*1/4/12 = 690,863 (+7745)1/5/12 = 694,866 (+4003)1/6/12 = 698,056 (+3190)1/7/12 = 701,040 (+2984)1/8/12 = 705,007 (+3967)1/9/12 = 708,681 (+3674)*1/10/12 = 713,428 (+4747)*1/11/12 = 719,268 (+5840)1/12/12 = 723,541 (4273)1/13/12 = 727,672 (+4131)1/14/12 = 730,974 (+3302)1/15/12 = 733,882 (+2908)




Rick Perry: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+10,055)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+2098)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+8509)1/1/12 = 180,044 (+126)1/2/12 = 180,183 (+139)*1/3/12 = 180,288 (+105)*1/4/12 = 180,456 (+168)1/5/12 = 180,486 (+30)1/6/12 = 180,436 (-50)1/7/12 = 180,471 (+35)1/8/12 = 180,420 (-51)1/9/12 = 180,546 (+126)*1/10/12 = 180,499 (-47)*1/11/12 = 180,596 (+97)1/12/12 = 180,547 (-49)1/13/12 = 180,604 (+57)1/14/12 = 180,646 (+42)1/15/12 = 180,738 (+92)




Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+55,353)1/1/12 = 1,263,513 (+6297)1/2/12 = 1,268,930 (+5417)*1/3/12 = 1,274,145 (+5215)*1/4/12 = 1,279,164 (+5019)1/5/12 = 1,284,818 (+5654)1/6/12 = 1,287,900 (+3082)1/7/12 = 1,292,930 (+5030)1/8/12 = 1,298,153 (+5223)1/9/12 = 1,302,324 (+4171)*1/10/12 = 1,307,327 (+5003)*1/11/12 = 1,312,984 (+5657)1/12/12 = 1,316,660 (+3676)1/13/12 = 1,321,598 (+4938)1/14/12 = 1,326,657 (+5059)1/15/12 = 1,329,973 (+3316)




Huntsman : 
12/23/11 - 12/31/11 (+654)1/1/12 = 30,678 (+73)1/2/12 = 30,821 (+143)*1/3/12 = 31,037 (+216)*1/4/12 = 31,405 (+368)1/5/12 = 31,775 (+370)1/6/12 = 32,494 (+719)1/7/12 = 33,000 (+506)1/8/12 = 34,188 (+1188)1/9/12 = 35,313 (+1125)*1/10/12 = 36,788 (+1475)*1/11/12 = 37,553 (+765)1/12/12 = 37,800 (+247)1/13/12 = 37,973 (+173)1/14/12 = 38,088 (+115)1/15/12 = 38,225 (+137)




Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+25,893)1/1/12 = 223,969 (+628)1/2/12 = 224,608 (+639)*1/3/12 = 225,215 (+607)*1/4/12 = 225,620 (+405)1/5/12 = 225,856 (+236)1/6/12 = 226,034 (+178)1/7/12 = 226,242 (+208)1/8/12 = 226,683 (+441)1/9/12 = 226,951 (+268)*1/10/12 = 227,289 (+338)*1/11/12 = 227,403 (+114)1/12/12 = 227,590 (+187)1/13/12 = 227,714 (+124)1/14/12 = 227,879 (+165)1/15/12 = 228,051 (+172)




Santorum : 
12/18/11 - 12/31/11 (+3,859)1/1/12 = 41,384 (+676)1/2/12 = 42,665 (+1281)*1/3/12 = 44,734 (+2069)*1/4/12 = 56,186 (+11,452)1/5/12 = 61,261 (+5075)1/6/12 = 64,532 (+3271)1/7/12 = 66,543 (+2011)1/8/12 = 71,831 (+5288)1/9/12 = 72,940 (+1109)*1/10/12 = 74,141 (+1201)*1/11/12 = 74,801 (+660)1/12/12 = 75,414 (+613)1/13/12 = 75,936 (+522)1/14/12 = 76,408 (+472)1/15/12 = 77,019 (+611)

----------


## libertybrewcity

interesting. thank you for doing this.

----------


## The_Ruffneck

gingrich still dropping , i think he could end up 4th in SC

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+66,490)1/1/12 = 673,704 (+1714)1/2/12 = 677,030 (+3326)*1/3/12 = 683,118 (+6088)*1/4/12 = 690,863 (+7745)1/5/12 = 694,866 (+4003)1/6/12 = 698,056 (+3190)1/7/12 = 701,040 (+2984)1/8/12 = 705,007 (+3967)1/9/12 = 708,681 (+3674)*1/10/12 = 713,428 (+4747)*1/11/12 = 719,268 (+5840)1/12/12 = 723,541 (4273)1/13/12 = 727,672 (+4131)1/14/12 = 730,974 (+3302)1/15/12 = 733,882 (+2908)1/16/12 = 737,558 (+3676)




Rick Perry: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+10,055)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+2098)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+8509)1/1/12 = 180,044 (+126)1/2/12 = 180,183 (+139)*1/3/12 = 180,288 (+105)*1/4/12 = 180,456 (+168)1/5/12 = 180,486 (+30)1/6/12 = 180,436 (-50)1/7/12 = 180,471 (+35)1/8/12 = 180,420 (-51)1/9/12 = 180,546 (+126)*1/10/12 = 180,499 (-47)*1/11/12 = 180,596 (+97)1/12/12 = 180,547 (-49)1/13/12 = 180,604 (+57)1/14/12 = 180,646 (+42)1/15/12 = 180,738 (+92)1/16/12 = 180,859 (+121)




Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+55,353)1/1/12 = 1,263,513 (+6297)1/2/12 = 1,268,930 (+5417)*1/3/12 = 1,274,145 (+5215)*1/4/12 = 1,279,164 (+5019)1/5/12 = 1,284,818 (+5654)1/6/12 = 1,287,900 (+3082)1/7/12 = 1,292,930 (+5030)1/8/12 = 1,298,153 (+5223)1/9/12 = 1,302,324 (+4171)*1/10/12 = 1,307,327 (+5003)*1/11/12 = 1,312,984 (+5657)1/12/12 = 1,316,660 (+3676)1/13/12 = 1,321,598 (+4938)1/14/12 = 1,326,657 (+5059)1/15/12 = 1,329,973 (+3316)1/16/12 = 1,334,625 (+4652)




Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+25,893)1/1/12 = 223,969 (+628)1/2/12 = 224,608 (+639)*1/3/12 = 225,215 (+607)*1/4/12 = 225,620 (+405)1/5/12 = 225,856 (+236)1/6/12 = 226,034 (+178)1/7/12 = 226,242 (+208)1/8/12 = 226,683 (+441)1/9/12 = 226,951 (+268)*1/10/12 = 227,289 (+338)*1/11/12 = 227,403 (+114)1/12/12 = 227,590 (+187)1/13/12 = 227,714 (+124)1/14/12 = 227,879 (+165)1/15/12 = 228,051 (+172)1/16/12 = 228,187 (+136)




Santorum : 
12/18/11 - 12/31/11 (+3,859)1/1/12 = 41,384 (+676)1/2/12 = 42,665 (+1281)*1/3/12 = 44,734 (+2069)*1/4/12 = 56,186 (+11,452)1/5/12 = 61,261 (+5075)1/6/12 = 64,532 (+3271)1/7/12 = 66,543 (+2011)1/8/12 = 71,831 (+5288)1/9/12 = 72,940 (+1109)*1/10/12 = 74,141 (+1201)*1/11/12 = 74,801 (+660)1/12/12 = 75,414 (+613)1/13/12 = 75,936 (+522)1/14/12 = 76,408 (+472)1/15/12 = 77,019 (+611)1/16/12 = 77,765 (+746)

----------


## ElizabethR

Damnit Romney!!!! >.<

----------


## Paulite

bump

----------


## RDM

Ron Paul's Facebook likes are jumping today. I believe he got over 2,000 likes since last night's debate. It's now over 740,000 likes and rising.

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+66,490)1/1/12 = 673,704 (+1714)1/2/12 = 677,030 (+3326)*1/3/12 = 683,118 (+6088)*1/4/12 = 690,863 (+7745)1/5/12 = 694,866 (+4003)1/6/12 = 698,056 (+3190)1/7/12 = 701,040 (+2984)1/8/12 = 705,007 (+3967)1/9/12 = 708,681 (+3674)*1/10/12 = 713,428 (+4747)*1/11/12 = 719,268 (+5840)1/12/12 = 723,541 (4273)1/13/12 = 727,672 (+4131)1/14/12 = 730,974 (+3302)1/15/12 = 733,882 (+2908)1/16/12 = 737,558 (+3676)1/17/12 = 742,121 (+4563)




Rick Perry: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+10,055)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+2098)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+8509)1/1/12 = 180,044 (+126)1/2/12 = 180,183 (+139)*1/3/12 = 180,288 (+105)*1/4/12 = 180,456 (+168)1/5/12 = 180,486 (+30)1/6/12 = 180,436 (-50)1/7/12 = 180,471 (+35)1/8/12 = 180,420 (-51)1/9/12 = 180,546 (+126)*1/10/12 = 180,499 (-47)*1/11/12 = 180,596 (+97)1/12/12 = 180,547 (-49)1/13/12 = 180,604 (+57)1/14/12 = 180,646 (+42)1/15/12 = 180,738 (+92)1/16/12 = 180,859 (+121)1/17/12 = 181,261 (+402)




Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+55,353)1/1/12 = 1,263,513 (+6297)1/2/12 = 1,268,930 (+5417)*1/3/12 = 1,274,145 (+5215)*1/4/12 = 1,279,164 (+5019)1/5/12 = 1,284,818 (+5654)1/6/12 = 1,287,900 (+3082)1/7/12 = 1,292,930 (+5030)1/8/12 = 1,298,153 (+5223)1/9/12 = 1,302,324 (+4171)*1/10/12 = 1,307,327 (+5003)*1/11/12 = 1,312,984 (+5657)1/12/12 = 1,316,660 (+3676)1/13/12 = 1,321,598 (+4938)1/14/12 = 1,326,657 (+5059)1/15/12 = 1,329,973 (+3316)1/16/12 = 1,334,625 (+4652)1/17/12 = 1,340,769 (+6144)




Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+25,893)1/1/12 = 223,969 (+628)1/2/12 = 224,608 (+639)*1/3/12 = 225,215 (+607)*1/4/12 = 225,620 (+405)1/5/12 = 225,856 (+236)1/6/12 = 226,034 (+178)1/7/12 = 226,242 (+208)1/8/12 = 226,683 (+441)1/9/12 = 226,951 (+268)*1/10/12 = 227,289 (+338)*1/11/12 = 227,403 (+114)1/12/12 = 227,590 (+187)1/13/12 = 227,714 (+124)1/14/12 = 227,879 (+165)1/15/12 = 228,051 (+172)1/16/12 = 228,187 (+136)1/17/12 = 229,732 (+1545)




Santorum : 
12/18/11 - 12/31/11 (+3,859)1/1/12 = 41,384 (+676)1/2/12 = 42,665 (+1281)*1/3/12 = 44,734 (+2069)*1/4/12 = 56,186 (+11,452)1/5/12 = 61,261 (+5075)1/6/12 = 64,532 (+3271)1/7/12 = 66,543 (+2011)1/8/12 = 71,831 (+5288)1/9/12 = 72,940 (+1109)*1/10/12 = 74,141 (+1201)*1/11/12 = 74,801 (+660)1/12/12 = 75,414 (+613)1/13/12 = 75,936 (+522)1/14/12 = 76,408 (+472)1/15/12 = 77,019 (+611)1/16/12 = 77,765 (+746)1/17/12 = 78,673 (+908)

----------


## josiahkeller

It looks like everyone got a boost from the debate?

----------


## pauliticalfan

Major Gingrich bump. I'm hearing word that Gingrich may be moving up in the polls as well. Heads up.

----------


## JustinL

(7 day moving average)

----------


## RPsupporterAtHeart

So Paul got his 4th highest increase since the 1st of January after that debate.   Very good sign.

----------


## 1stAmendguy

bump, i would love to see today's increase

----------


## GrahamUK

lol yeh hes treding like a mofo right now

----------


## Tyler_Durden

His Facebook Status update about SOPA?PIPA has caused a SURGE!!!!

http://www.thestatecolumn.com/articl...#ixzz1jqbERC4i

----------


## Omnica

almost time for an update... 

We are at 749,000+

----------


## Omnica

almost 7000 additional likes today

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+66,490)1/1/12 = 673,704 (+1714)1/2/12 = 677,030 (+3326)*1/3/12 = 683,118 (+6088)*1/4/12 = 690,863 (+7745)1/5/12 = 694,866 (+4003)1/6/12 = 698,056 (+3190)1/7/12 = 701,040 (+2984)1/8/12 = 705,007 (+3967)1/9/12 = 708,681 (+3674)*1/10/12 = 713,428 (+4747)*1/11/12 = 719,268 (+5840)1/12/12 = 723,541 (4273)1/13/12 = 727,672 (+4131)1/14/12 = 730,974 (+3302)1/15/12 = 733,882 (+2908)1/16/12 = 737,558 (+3676)1/17/12 = 742,121 (+4563)1/18/12 = 749,103 (+6982)




Rick Perry: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+10,055)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+2098)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+8509)1/1/12 = 180,044 (+126)1/2/12 = 180,183 (+139)*1/3/12 = 180,288 (+105)*1/4/12 = 180,456 (+168)1/5/12 = 180,486 (+30)1/6/12 = 180,436 (-50)1/7/12 = 180,471 (+35)1/8/12 = 180,420 (-51)1/9/12 = 180,546 (+126)*1/10/12 = 180,499 (-47)*1/11/12 = 180,596 (+97)1/12/12 = 180,547 (-49)1/13/12 = 180,604 (+57)1/14/12 = 180,646 (+42)1/15/12 = 180,738 (+92)1/16/12 = 180,859 (+121)1/17/12 = 181,261 (+402)1/18/12 = 181,761 (+500)




Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+55,353)1/1/12 = 1,263,513 (+6297)1/2/12 = 1,268,930 (+5417)*1/3/12 = 1,274,145 (+5215)*1/4/12 = 1,279,164 (+5019)1/5/12 = 1,284,818 (+5654)1/6/12 = 1,287,900 (+3082)1/7/12 = 1,292,930 (+5030)1/8/12 = 1,298,153 (+5223)1/9/12 = 1,302,324 (+4171)*1/10/12 = 1,307,327 (+5003)*1/11/12 = 1,312,984 (+5657)1/12/12 = 1,316,660 (+3676)1/13/12 = 1,321,598 (+4938)1/14/12 = 1,326,657 (+5059)1/15/12 = 1,329,973 (+3316)1/16/12 = 1,334,625 (+4652)1/17/12 = 1,340,769 (+6144)1/18/12 = 1,346,633 (+5864)




Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+25,893)1/1/12 = 223,969 (+628)1/2/12 = 224,608 (+639)*1/3/12 = 225,215 (+607)*1/4/12 = 225,620 (+405)1/5/12 = 225,856 (+236)1/6/12 = 226,034 (+178)1/7/12 = 226,242 (+208)1/8/12 = 226,683 (+441)1/9/12 = 226,951 (+268)*1/10/12 = 227,289 (+338)*1/11/12 = 227,403 (+114)1/12/12 = 227,590 (+187)1/13/12 = 227,714 (+124)1/14/12 = 227,879 (+165)1/15/12 = 228,051 (+172)1/16/12 = 228,187 (+136)1/17/12 = 229,732 (+1545)1/18/12 = 230,817 (+1085)




Santorum : 
12/18/11 - 12/31/11 (+3,859)1/1/12 = 41,384 (+676)1/2/12 = 42,665 (+1281)*1/3/12 = 44,734 (+2069)*1/4/12 = 56,186 (+11,452)1/5/12 = 61,261 (+5075)1/6/12 = 64,532 (+3271)1/7/12 = 66,543 (+2011)1/8/12 = 71,831 (+5288)1/9/12 = 72,940 (+1109)*1/10/12 = 74,141 (+1201)*1/11/12 = 74,801 (+660)1/12/12 = 75,414 (+613)1/13/12 = 75,936 (+522)1/14/12 = 76,408 (+472)1/15/12 = 77,019 (+611)1/16/12 = 77,765 (+746)1/17/12 = 78,673 (+908)1/18/12 = 79,268 (+595)

----------


## dfalken

Trending

----------


## freeforall

+rep to the OP even though it says i need to spread some love

----------


## justatrey

Keep spreading the word about SOPA. 40,000 likes for his last status update!

----------


## doronster195

Over 8,000 likes today. Nice!

----------


## theswedishchef

Seems like we will beat Romney today as well =), second day in a row.

----------


## ds21089

> Seems like we will beat Romney today as well =), second day in a row.


He's catching on!

----------


## Jtorsella

> He's catching on!


I'm telling ya!

----------


## iGGz

)()(

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+66,490)1/1/12 = 673,704 (+1714)1/2/12 = 677,030 (+3326)*1/3/12 = 683,118 (+6088)*1/4/12 = 690,863 (+7745)1/5/12 = 694,866 (+4003)1/6/12 = 698,056 (+3190)1/7/12 = 701,040 (+2984)1/8/12 = 705,007 (+3967)1/9/12 = 708,681 (+3674)*1/10/12 = 713,428 (+4747)*1/11/12 = 719,268 (+5840)1/12/12 = 723,541 (4273)1/13/12 = 727,672 (+4131)1/14/12 = 730,974 (+3302)1/15/12 = 733,882 (+2908)1/16/12 = 737,558 (+3676)1/17/12 = 742,121 (+4563)1/18/12 = 749,103 (+6982)1/19/12 = 755,161 (+6058)



Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+55,353)1/1/12 = 1,263,513 (+6297)1/2/12 = 1,268,930 (+5417)*1/3/12 = 1,274,145 (+5215)*1/4/12 = 1,279,164 (+5019)1/5/12 = 1,284,818 (+5654)1/6/12 = 1,287,900 (+3082)1/7/12 = 1,292,930 (+5030)1/8/12 = 1,298,153 (+5223)1/9/12 = 1,302,324 (+4171)*1/10/12 = 1,307,327 (+5003)*1/11/12 = 1,312,984 (+5657)1/12/12 = 1,316,660 (+3676)1/13/12 = 1,321,598 (+4938)1/14/12 = 1,326,657 (+5059)1/15/12 = 1,329,973 (+3316)1/16/12 = 1,334,625 (+4652)1/17/12 = 1,340,769 (+6144)1/18/12 = 1,346,633 (+5864)1/19/12 = 1,351,494 (+4861)




Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+25,893)1/1/12 = 223,969 (+628)1/2/12 = 224,608 (+639)*1/3/12 = 225,215 (+607)*1/4/12 = 225,620 (+405)1/5/12 = 225,856 (+236)1/6/12 = 226,034 (+178)1/7/12 = 226,242 (+208)1/8/12 = 226,683 (+441)1/9/12 = 226,951 (+268)*1/10/12 = 227,289 (+338)*1/11/12 = 227,403 (+114)1/12/12 = 227,590 (+187)1/13/12 = 227,714 (+124)1/14/12 = 227,879 (+165)1/15/12 = 228,051 (+172)1/16/12 = 228,187 (+136)1/17/12 = 229,732 (+1545)1/18/12 = 230,817 (+1085)1/19/12 = 232,546 (+1729)




Santorum : 
12/18/11 - 12/31/11 (+3,859)1/1/12 = 41,384 (+676)1/2/12 = 42,665 (+1281)*1/3/12 = 44,734 (+2069)*1/4/12 = 56,186 (+11,452)1/5/12 = 61,261 (+5075)1/6/12 = 64,532 (+3271)1/7/12 = 66,543 (+2011)1/8/12 = 71,831 (+5288)1/9/12 = 72,940 (+1109)*1/10/12 = 74,141 (+1201)*1/11/12 = 74,801 (+660)1/12/12 = 75,414 (+613)1/13/12 = 75,936 (+522)1/14/12 = 76,408 (+472)1/15/12 = 77,019 (+611)1/16/12 = 77,765 (+746)1/17/12 = 78,673 (+908)1/18/12 = 79,268 (+595)1/19/12 = 80,545 (+1277)

----------


## garyallen59

#1

----------


## iGGz

)()(

----------


## thesnake742

Tomorrow will be a big day.

----------


## neverseen

wow!  Very nice to see paul rocking the likes this way!

----------


## JustinL



----------


## freeforall

love it!!

----------


## seyferjm

Already at over 3,200 since last night

----------


## mavtek

Up 5000 as of now!

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+66,490)1/1/12 = 673,704 (+1714)1/2/12 = 677,030 (+3326)*1/3/12 = 683,118 (+6088)*1/4/12 = 690,863 (+7745)1/5/12 = 694,866 (+4003)1/6/12 = 698,056 (+3190)1/7/12 = 701,040 (+2984)1/8/12 = 705,007 (+3967)1/9/12 = 708,681 (+3674)*1/10/12 = 713,428 (+4747)*1/11/12 = 719,268 (+5840)1/12/12 = 723,541 (4273)1/13/12 = 727,672 (+4131)1/14/12 = 730,974 (+3302)1/15/12 = 733,882 (+2908)1/16/12 = 737,558 (+3676)1/17/12 = 742,121 (+4563)1/18/12 = 749,103 (+6982)1/19/12 = 755,161 (+6058)1/20/12 = 761,195 (+6034)



Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+55,353)1/1/12 = 1,263,513 (+6297)1/2/12 = 1,268,930 (+5417)*1/3/12 = 1,274,145 (+5215)*1/4/12 = 1,279,164 (+5019)1/5/12 = 1,284,818 (+5654)1/6/12 = 1,287,900 (+3082)1/7/12 = 1,292,930 (+5030)1/8/12 = 1,298,153 (+5223)1/9/12 = 1,302,324 (+4171)*1/10/12 = 1,307,327 (+5003)*1/11/12 = 1,312,984 (+5657)1/12/12 = 1,316,660 (+3676)1/13/12 = 1,321,598 (+4938)1/14/12 = 1,326,657 (+5059)1/15/12 = 1,329,973 (+3316)1/16/12 = 1,334,625 (+4652)1/17/12 = 1,340,769 (+6144)1/18/12 = 1,346,633 (+5864)1/19/12 = 1,351,494 (+4861)1/20/12 = 1,355,729 (+4235)




Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+25,893)1/1/12 = 223,969 (+628)1/2/12 = 224,608 (+639)*1/3/12 = 225,215 (+607)*1/4/12 = 225,620 (+405)1/5/12 = 225,856 (+236)1/6/12 = 226,034 (+178)1/7/12 = 226,242 (+208)1/8/12 = 226,683 (+441)1/9/12 = 226,951 (+268)*1/10/12 = 227,289 (+338)*1/11/12 = 227,403 (+114)1/12/12 = 227,590 (+187)1/13/12 = 227,714 (+124)1/14/12 = 227,879 (+165)1/15/12 = 228,051 (+172)1/16/12 = 228,187 (+136)1/17/12 = 229,732 (+1545)1/18/12 = 230,817 (+1085)1/19/12 = 232,546 (+1729)1/20/12 = 235,620 (+3074)




Santorum : 
12/18/11 - 12/31/11 (+3,859)1/1/12 = 41,384 (+676)1/2/12 = 42,665 (+1281)*1/3/12 = 44,734 (+2069)*1/4/12 = 56,186 (+11,452)1/5/12 = 61,261 (+5075)1/6/12 = 64,532 (+3271)1/7/12 = 66,543 (+2011)1/8/12 = 71,831 (+5288)1/9/12 = 72,940 (+1109)*1/10/12 = 74,141 (+1201)*1/11/12 = 74,801 (+660)1/12/12 = 75,414 (+613)1/13/12 = 75,936 (+522)1/14/12 = 76,408 (+472)1/15/12 = 77,019 (+611)1/16/12 = 77,765 (+746)1/17/12 = 78,673 (+908)1/18/12 = 79,268 (+595)1/19/12 = 80,545 (+1277)1/20/12 = 82,327 (+1782)

----------


## Epic

Newt up to 3k, RP over 6k, Romney over 4k.

So good results, but Newt rising.

Romney DOWN everyone else up or even.

----------


## The_Ruffneck

People really loved Grinchs outburst against the media last night it seems , i have to admit he had a pretty good debate last night.

----------


## wgadget

Can someone tell me the significance of Facebook likes?  I don't mean to play dumb...honest question. I don't do much Facebooking myself.

----------


## wgadget

> People really loved Grinchs outburst against the media last night it seems , i have to admit he had a pretty good debate last night.


People are stupid. How can an "outburst" against the media equate to good leadership? I just don't get it. 

When people call that "winning," the whole debate thing has turned into a circus.

----------


## vita3

> Can someone tell me the significance of Facebook likes?  I don't mean to play dumb...honest question. I don't do much Facebooking myself.


Doesn't mean much, but it's an indicator of who is going up or down in daily popularity.

----------


## asurfaholic

> Can someone tell me the significance of Facebook likes?  I don't mean to play dumb...honest question. I don't do much Facebooking myself.


I don't facebook either. To me, its interesting to watch because it gives a good measure of real time growth (or lack of) of popularity. After good debate performances, media appearances, or caucus/primary results, it shows.

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+66,490)1/1/12 = 673,704 (+1714)1/2/12 = 677,030 (+3326)*1/3/12 = 683,118 (+6088)*1/4/12 = 690,863 (+7745)1/5/12 = 694,866 (+4003)1/6/12 = 698,056 (+3190)1/7/12 = 701,040 (+2984)1/8/12 = 705,007 (+3967)1/9/12 = 708,681 (+3674)*1/10/12 = 713,428 (+4747)*1/11/12 = 719,268 (+5840)1/12/12 = 723,541 (4273)1/13/12 = 727,672 (+4131)1/14/12 = 730,974 (+3302)1/15/12 = 733,882 (+2908)1/16/12 = 737,558 (+3676)1/17/12 = 742,121 (+4563)1/18/12 = 749,103 (+6982)1/19/12 = 755,161 (+6058)1/20/12 = 761,195 (+6034)*1/21/12 = 767,240 (+6045)*



Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+55,353)1/1/12 = 1,263,513 (+6297)1/2/12 = 1,268,930 (+5417)*1/3/12 = 1,274,145 (+5215)*1/4/12 = 1,279,164 (+5019)1/5/12 = 1,284,818 (+5654)1/6/12 = 1,287,900 (+3082)1/7/12 = 1,292,930 (+5030)1/8/12 = 1,298,153 (+5223)1/9/12 = 1,302,324 (+4171)*1/10/12 = 1,307,327 (+5003)*1/11/12 = 1,312,984 (+5657)1/12/12 = 1,316,660 (+3676)1/13/12 = 1,321,598 (+4938)1/14/12 = 1,326,657 (+5059)1/15/12 = 1,329,973 (+3316)1/16/12 = 1,334,625 (+4652)1/17/12 = 1,340,769 (+6144)1/18/12 = 1,346,633 (+5864)1/19/12 = 1,351,494 (+4861)1/20/12 = 1,355,729 (+4235)*1/21/12 = 1,361,076 (+5347)*




Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+25,893)1/1/12 = 223,969 (+628)1/2/12 = 224,608 (+639)*1/3/12 = 225,215 (+607)*1/4/12 = 225,620 (+405)1/5/12 = 225,856 (+236)1/6/12 = 226,034 (+178)1/7/12 = 226,242 (+208)1/8/12 = 226,683 (+441)1/9/12 = 226,951 (+268)*1/10/12 = 227,289 (+338)*1/11/12 = 227,403 (+114)1/12/12 = 227,590 (+187)1/13/12 = 227,714 (+124)1/14/12 = 227,879 (+165)1/15/12 = 228,051 (+172)1/16/12 = 228,187 (+136)1/17/12 = 229,732 (+1545)1/18/12 = 230,817 (+1085)1/19/12 = 232,546 (+1729)1/20/12 = 235,620 (+3074)*1/21/12 = 238,395 (+2775)*




Santorum : 
12/18/11 - 12/31/11 (+3,859)1/1/12 = 41,384 (+676)1/2/12 = 42,665 (+1281)*1/3/12 = 44,734 (+2069)*1/4/12 = 56,186 (+11,452)1/5/12 = 61,261 (+5075)1/6/12 = 64,532 (+3271)1/7/12 = 66,543 (+2011)1/8/12 = 71,831 (+5288)1/9/12 = 72,940 (+1109)*1/10/12 = 74,141 (+1201)*1/11/12 = 74,801 (+660)1/12/12 = 75,414 (+613)1/13/12 = 75,936 (+522)1/14/12 = 76,408 (+472)1/15/12 = 77,019 (+611)1/16/12 = 77,765 (+746)1/17/12 = 78,673 (+908)1/18/12 = 79,268 (+595)1/19/12 = 80,545 (+1277)1/20/12 = 82,327 (+1782)*1/21/12 = 83,519 (+1192)*

----------


## sailingaway

Nice.  Ron's day will come... in other states.

----------


## Hospitaller

Rons facebook is just exploding

----------


## Omnica

6000+ new likes per diem...Dr. Paul is gradually catching on, soon to reach a tipping point...

And he doesnot have to buy fictional Twitter followers like Nute 

or buy millions of Facebook ads like Romney.

The other candidates' campaigns are built on foundations of lies.

The truth of Dr. Paul is slower to spread than their lies, but by shining light on the cockroaches, 

truth eventually vanquishes all deception, corruption, and lies.

----------


## mavtek

We've already got 3k likes so far today and it's very very early. 6-7k likes per day and trending up. Can we catch Romney?

----------


## RPsupporterAtHeart

That's great news, definitely on pace for another 6-7k increase today.   Every few thousand he adds will bring in a few more donors to keep the campaign topped up.

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+66,490)1/1/12 = 673,704 (+1714)1/2/12 = 677,030 (+3326)*1/3/12 = 683,118 (+6088)*1/4/12 = 690,863 (+7745)1/5/12 = 694,866 (+4003)1/6/12 = 698,056 (+3190)1/7/12 = 701,040 (+2984)1/8/12 = 705,007 (+3967)1/9/12 = 708,681 (+3674)*1/10/12 = 713,428 (+4747)*1/11/12 = 719,268 (+5840)1/12/12 = 723,541 (4273)1/13/12 = 727,672 (+4131)1/14/12 = 730,974 (+3302)1/15/12 = 733,882 (+2908)1/16/12 = 737,558 (+3676)1/17/12 = 742,121 (+4563)1/18/12 = 749,103 (+6982)1/19/12 = 755,161 (+6058)1/20/12 = 761,195 (+6034)*1/21/12 = 767,240 (+6045)*1/22/12 = 773,150 (+5910)



Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+55,353)1/1/12 = 1,263,513 (+6297)1/2/12 = 1,268,930 (+5417)*1/3/12 = 1,274,145 (+5215)*1/4/12 = 1,279,164 (+5019)1/5/12 = 1,284,818 (+5654)1/6/12 = 1,287,900 (+3082)1/7/12 = 1,292,930 (+5030)1/8/12 = 1,298,153 (+5223)1/9/12 = 1,302,324 (+4171)*1/10/12 = 1,307,327 (+5003)*1/11/12 = 1,312,984 (+5657)1/12/12 = 1,316,660 (+3676)1/13/12 = 1,321,598 (+4938)1/14/12 = 1,326,657 (+5059)1/15/12 = 1,329,973 (+3316)1/16/12 = 1,334,625 (+4652)1/17/12 = 1,340,769 (+6144)1/18/12 = 1,346,633 (+5864)1/19/12 = 1,351,494 (+4861)1/20/12 = 1,355,729 (+4235)*1/21/12 = 1,361,076 (+5347)*1/22/12 = 1,366,841 (+5765)




Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+25,893)1/1/12 = 223,969 (+628)1/2/12 = 224,608 (+639)*1/3/12 = 225,215 (+607)*1/4/12 = 225,620 (+405)1/5/12 = 225,856 (+236)1/6/12 = 226,034 (+178)1/7/12 = 226,242 (+208)1/8/12 = 226,683 (+441)1/9/12 = 226,951 (+268)*1/10/12 = 227,289 (+338)*1/11/12 = 227,403 (+114)1/12/12 = 227,590 (+187)1/13/12 = 227,714 (+124)1/14/12 = 227,879 (+165)1/15/12 = 228,051 (+172)1/16/12 = 228,187 (+136)1/17/12 = 229,732 (+1545)1/18/12 = 230,817 (+1085)1/19/12 = 232,546 (+1729)1/20/12 = 235,620 (+3074)*1/21/12 = 238,395 (+2775)*1/22/12 = 244,411 (+6016)




Santorum : 
12/18/11 - 12/31/11 (+3,859)1/1/12 = 41,384 (+676)1/2/12 = 42,665 (+1281)*1/3/12 = 44,734 (+2069)*1/4/12 = 56,186 (+11,452)1/5/12 = 61,261 (+5075)1/6/12 = 64,532 (+3271)1/7/12 = 66,543 (+2011)1/8/12 = 71,831 (+5288)1/9/12 = 72,940 (+1109)*1/10/12 = 74,141 (+1201)*1/11/12 = 74,801 (+660)1/12/12 = 75,414 (+613)1/13/12 = 75,936 (+522)1/14/12 = 76,408 (+472)1/15/12 = 77,019 (+611)1/16/12 = 77,765 (+746)1/17/12 = 78,673 (+908)1/18/12 = 79,268 (+595)1/19/12 = 80,545 (+1277)1/20/12 = 82,327 (+1782)*1/21/12 = 83,519 (+1192)*1/22/12 = 84,763 (+1244)

----------


## sailingaway

Crud.  We ALMOST made 6000 but not quite, and that not quite is a bummer.... when Gingrich barely did.  Although, he buys his twitter, so I'm not confident of his numbers.

Thank you, and plus rep for doing this, though.

----------


## wgadget

Wow, Swingrich cleaned up yesterday. But he's still 500,000+ behind us.  LOL

----------


## TwoJ

> Crud.  We ALMOST made 6000 but not quite, and that not quite is a bummer.... when Gingrich barely did.  Although, he buys his twitter, so I'm not confident of his numbers.
> 
> Thank you, and plus rep for doing this, though.


He's been slow otherwise, it looks like just a bump from the media and then the SC win.

----------


## mavtek

Whoah on track for 10,000 likes today!

----------


## cdw

Dayum, just checked. 10k IS possible at this rate. Is this because of Rand or something else that I haven't heard today? He''s gonna end up with at least 8k new likes.

Edit: My goodness, this thing is going crazy! Just in the past minute he's gotten 80 new likes!

----------


## sailingaway

it is possible people looked into his civil liberties views because of Rand. Nice side effect, if true.

----------


## growburn13

One can only hope now the debate tonight will open up with a civil liberty related topic, and not Newt's X number of extramarital affairs.

----------


## pebcak

He's already blown way past 6000 likes so far today.  And the day's not over yet, and there's even a debate tonight.

----------


## rblgenius

Ron Paul is surging?

----------


## mavtek

Further proof, the media picks our candidates...

----------


## sailingaway

over 7500 today

----------


## JTforRP

What exactly is happening here? Not much positive press/results/polling lately but his likes are exploding. Any explanation? Love it!

----------


## thesnake742

This has got to be the first time that he has surged without any obvious reason. What the hell?!

----------


## sailingaway

I'm sure it is his statement on TSA getting people to look into him, and liking what they find.  Of course a like doesn't mean they don't also like other candidates, or might even not be GOP.  But it's A measure of popularity surge and has correlated to obvious events previously.

----------


## matt0611

> I'm sure it is his statement on TSA getting people to look into him, and liking what they find.


This. Its the most likely explanation.

----------


## Kharan

> over 7500 today


 Wow!

----------


## Ronulus

Could also be part of him being the only non newt romney candidate thats viable.

----------


## thesnake742

I mean, I assumed the TSA thing, because nothing else happened today. But, does it really warrant the BIGGEST day of gains we've had the whole race? Not that i'm complaining..  Must have been a bigger story than I pictured it being.

----------


## gerryb

> Can someone tell me the significance of Facebook likes?  I don't mean to play dumb...honest question. I don't do much Facebooking myself.


Anytime the campaign posts -- it is free exposure in the feed of everyone who is subscribed.  A certain % will "share" the post, and gain more exposure to their group of friends...

The campaign can(but I don't believe does) also run "sponsored" ads, which basically say - Hey!  Your friend X likes Ron Paul -- you should check him out too!  It ads legitimacy to the advert, because someone you know already likes him.

----------


## thesnake742

It can also be seen as a decent measure of momentum in the run-up to primaries, when polls are coming out.

----------


## Emmitt2222

> I mean, I assumed the TSA thing, because nothing else happened today. But, does it really warrant the BIGGEST day of gains we've had the whole race? Not that i'm complaining..  Must have been a bigger story than I pictured it being.


The internet, in general, HATES the TSA. Hearing someone in a position of power so openly criticize it for what it is, seems to appeal to many people.  At least internet/younger people.

----------


## A_Silent_Majority_Member

Checked Newts- only couple thousand.. people are doin a uturn to Paul! Shame we cant get some civilized people to go post knowlege on Palins wall to open more peoples eyes.. god its bizzaro land there... Newt "The Politicians Candidate" Gingrich is the washington outsider the media is all against??? scary.

----------


## StudentForPaul08

We are going to be at 8,000+ today. Wow. I wonder why?

----------


## Kharan

> I mean, I assumed the TSA thing, because nothing else happened today. But, does it really warrant the BIGGEST day of gains we've had the whole race? Not that i'm complaining..  Must have been a bigger story than I pictured it being.


 I'm really not getting it either. I never would have suspected.

----------


## cdw

Just hit over 8k. 9k is very possible before the OP updates the thread. It's gonna be close.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Well, Rand Paul and his Ron Paul button has been on the front page of Drudge all day. That could be it.

----------


## Oddone

+8279 at the time of my post!

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+66,490)1/1/12 = 673,704 (+1714)1/2/12 = 677,030 (+3326)*1/3/12 = 683,118 (+6088)*1/4/12 = 690,863 (+7745)1/5/12 = 694,866 (+4003)1/6/12 = 698,056 (+3190)1/7/12 = 701,040 (+2984)1/8/12 = 705,007 (+3967)1/9/12 = 708,681 (+3674)*1/10/12 = 713,428 (+4747)*1/11/12 = 719,268 (+5840)1/12/12 = 723,541 (4273)1/13/12 = 727,672 (+4131)1/14/12 = 730,974 (+3302)1/15/12 = 733,882 (+2908)1/16/12 = 737,558 (+3676)1/17/12 = 742,121 (+4563)1/18/12 = 749,103 (+6982)1/19/12 = 755,161 (+6058)1/20/12 = 761,195 (+6034)*1/21/12 = 767,240 (+6045)*1/22/12 = 773,150 (+5910)1/23/12 = 781,778 (+8628)



Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+55,353)1/1/12 = 1,263,513 (+6297)1/2/12 = 1,268,930 (+5417)*1/3/12 = 1,274,145 (+5215)*1/4/12 = 1,279,164 (+5019)1/5/12 = 1,284,818 (+5654)1/6/12 = 1,287,900 (+3082)1/7/12 = 1,292,930 (+5030)1/8/12 = 1,298,153 (+5223)1/9/12 = 1,302,324 (+4171)*1/10/12 = 1,307,327 (+5003)*1/11/12 = 1,312,984 (+5657)1/12/12 = 1,316,660 (+3676)1/13/12 = 1,321,598 (+4938)1/14/12 = 1,326,657 (+5059)1/15/12 = 1,329,973 (+3316)1/16/12 = 1,334,625 (+4652)1/17/12 = 1,340,769 (+6144)1/18/12 = 1,346,633 (+5864)1/19/12 = 1,351,494 (+4861)1/20/12 = 1,355,729 (+4235)*1/21/12 = 1,361,076 (+5347)*1/22/12 = 1,366,841 (+5765)1/23/12 = 1,372,270 (+5429)




Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+25,893)1/1/12 = 223,969 (+628)1/2/12 = 224,608 (+639)*1/3/12 = 225,215 (+607)*1/4/12 = 225,620 (+405)1/5/12 = 225,856 (+236)1/6/12 = 226,034 (+178)1/7/12 = 226,242 (+208)1/8/12 = 226,683 (+441)1/9/12 = 226,951 (+268)*1/10/12 = 227,289 (+338)*1/11/12 = 227,403 (+114)1/12/12 = 227,590 (+187)1/13/12 = 227,714 (+124)1/14/12 = 227,879 (+165)1/15/12 = 228,051 (+172)1/16/12 = 228,187 (+136)1/17/12 = 229,732 (+1545)1/18/12 = 230,817 (+1085)1/19/12 = 232,546 (+1729)1/20/12 = 235,620 (+3074)*1/21/12 = 238,395 (+2775)*1/22/12 = 244,411 (+6016)1/23/12 = 246,774 (+2363)




Santorum : 
12/18/11 - 12/31/11 (+3,859)1/1/12 = 41,384 (+676)1/2/12 = 42,665 (+1281)*1/3/12 = 44,734 (+2069)*1/4/12 = 56,186 (+11,452)1/5/12 = 61,261 (+5075)1/6/12 = 64,532 (+3271)1/7/12 = 66,543 (+2011)1/8/12 = 71,831 (+5288)1/9/12 = 72,940 (+1109)*1/10/12 = 74,141 (+1201)*1/11/12 = 74,801 (+660)1/12/12 = 75,414 (+613)1/13/12 = 75,936 (+522)1/14/12 = 76,408 (+472)1/15/12 = 77,019 (+611)1/16/12 = 77,765 (+746)1/17/12 = 78,673 (+908)1/18/12 = 79,268 (+595)1/19/12 = 80,545 (+1277)1/20/12 = 82,327 (+1782)*1/21/12 = 83,519 (+1192)*1/22/12 = 84,763 (+1244)1/23/12 = 85,519 (+763)

----------


## Epic

Newt and Frothy just dropped... THUD

Ron Paul is booming!

----------


## bbartlog

We may win this thing yet.

----------


## TheOnlyJustCause4505

I wonder if any of this surge has to do with Tim Thomas' boycott of the White House visit and his statement... ? Maybe, maybe not.

----------


## freeforall

I hope this is the new norm!

----------


## pen_thief

Thanks, Rand, for saying NO to the TSA gropage!!! Way to raise awareness!!

----------


## dfalken

We´ll be over 10k today!  I don´t think any candidate has done that yet.

----------


## mavtek

I called it this morning 10k! I think we can do it, what would be awesome is if we can keep that pace or increase it!

----------


## axlr

> We´ll be over 10k today!  I don´t think any candidate has done that yet.


If anybody has it was probably Cain.

----------


## Oddone

+10093 for Ron Paul today!

----------


## TheOnlyJustCause4505

> +10093 for Ron Paul today!


Awesome. Good to see. Paul doesnt buy his either. And for those that worry about people just liking him for a couple of statements about SOPA or the TSA, how do you feel about Romney or Gingrich getting liked for ads, gimmicks or complete BS?

----------


## Oddone

*Ron Paul*: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)
11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)
12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+66,490)
1/1/12 = 673,704 (+1714)
1/2/12 = 677,030 (+3326)
*1/3/12 = 683,118 (+6088)*
1/4/12 = 690,863 (+7745)
1/5/12 = 694,866 (+4003)
1/6/12 = 698,056 (+3190)
1/7/12 = 701,040 (+2984)
1/8/12 = 705,007 (+3967)
1/9/12 = 708,681 (+3674)
*1/10/12 = 713,428 (+4747)
*1/11/12 = 719,268 (+5840)
1/12/12 = 723,541 (4273)
1/13/12 = 727,672 (+4131)
1/14/12 = 730,974 (+3302)
1/15/12 = 733,882 (+2908)
1/16/12 = 737,558 (+3676)
1/17/12 = 742,121 (+4563)
1/18/12 = 749,103 (+6982)
1/19/12 = 755,161 (+6058)
1/20/12 = 761,195 (+6034)
*1/21/12 = 767,240 (+6045)
*1/22/12 = 773,150 (+5910)
1/23/12 = 783,312 *(+10162)* _Still climbing after the debate!_

*Romney*: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)
11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)
12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+55,353)
1/1/12 = 1,263,513 (+6297)
1/2/12 = 1,268,930 (+5417)
*1/3/12 = 1,274,145 (+5215*)
1/4/12 = 1,279,164 (+5019)
1/5/12 = 1,284,818 (+5654)
1/6/12 = 1,287,900 (+3082)
1/7/12 = 1,292,930 (+5030)
1/8/12 = 1,298,153 (+5223)
1/9/12 = 1,302,324 (+4171)
*1/10/12 = 1,307,327 (+5003)*
1/11/12 = 1,312,984 (+5657)
1/12/12 = 1,316,660 (+3676)
1/13/12 = 1,321,598 (+4938)
1/14/12 = 1,326,657 (+5059)
1/15/12 = 1,329,973 (+3316)
1/16/12 = 1,334,625 (+4652)
1/17/12 = 1,340,769 (+6144)
1/18/12 = 1,346,633 (+5864)
1/19/12 = 1,351,494 (+4861)
1/20/12 = 1,355,729 (+4235)
*1/21/12 = 1,361,076 (+5347)*
1/22/12 = 1,366,841 (+5765)
1/23/12 = 1,373,841 (+6664)



*Gingrich*: 
10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+25,893)
1/1/12 = 223,969 (+628)
1/2/12 = 224,608 (+639)
*1/3/12 = 225,215 (+607)*
1/4/12 = 225,620 (+405)
1/5/12 = 225,856 (+236)
1/6/12 = 226,034 (+178)
1/7/12 = 226,242 (+208)
1/8/12 = 226,683 (+441)
1/9/12 = 226,951 (+268)
*1/10/12 = 227,289 (+338)*
1/11/12 = 227,403 (+114)
1/12/12 = 227,590 (+187)
1/13/12 = 227,714 (+124)
1/14/12 = 227,879 (+165)
1/15/12 = 228,051 (+172)
1/16/12 = 228,187 (+136)
1/17/12 = 229,732 (+1545)
1/18/12 = 230,817 (+1085)
1/19/12 = 232,546 (+1729)
1/20/12 = 235,620 (+3074)
*1/21/12 = 238,395 (+2775)*
1/22/12 = 244,411 (+6016)
1/23/12 = 247,403 (+2992)




*Santorum*: 
12/18/11 - 12/31/11 (+3,859)
1/1/12 = 41,384 (+676)
1/2/12 = 42,665 (+1281)
*1/3/12 = 44,734 (+2069)*
1/4/12 = 56,186 (+11,452)
1/5/12 = 61,261 (+5075)
1/6/12 = 64,532 (+3271)
1/7/12 = 66,543 (+2011)
1/8/12 = 71,831 (+5288)
1/9/12 = 72,940 (+1109)
*1/10/12 = 74,141 (+1201)*
1/11/12 = 74,801 (+660)
1/12/12 = 75,414 (+613)
1/13/12 = 75,936 (+522)
1/14/12 = 76,408 (+472)
1/15/12 = 77,019 (+611)
1/16/12 = 77,765 (+746)
1/17/12 = 78,673 (+908)
1/18/12 = 79,268 (+595)
1/19/12 = 80,545 (+1277)
1/20/12 = 82,327 (+1782)
*1/21/12 = 83,519 (+1192)*
1/22/12 = 84,763 (+1244)
1/23/12 = 85,918 (+1155)

----------


## TheOnlyJustCause4505

Thanks for this thread, ericams. +rep

----------


## Kharan

OVer ten thousand, whammmm home run.

----------


## SchleckBros

FIVE DIGITS!!! WOW!!!

I think that's a world record.



Edit: Nevermind, these numbers are skewed due to the longer length of time.

----------


## Esoteric

Over 9000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## eleganz

damn he broke 10k...that is awesome!

----------


## Oddone

> FIVE DIGITS!!! WOW!!!
> 
> I think that's a world record.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Nevermind, these numbers are skewed due to the longer length of time.


About 3 extra hours.  Although 3 hours ago he was over 8k+

----------


## MGWHAT

If these trends continue Ron may one day overtake Mitt.  I will definitely pound 5 beers in celebration on that day.

----------


## doronster195

Here's an interesting thing I noticed:

Ron Paul
1/1/12 = 673,704
1/23/12 = 783,312
Gain: +109,608

Mitt Romney
1/1/12 = 1,263,513
1/23/12 = 1,373,841
Gain: +110,328

They have both gained about the same amount of fans, at the same amount of time. Interesting!

----------


## axlr

10K, HOLLAH!

I'm pumped! Let's keep it up!

----------


## sailingaway

That is great.

----------


## thesnake742

Wow if this momentum continues tomorrow.. we just may have something interesting here.

----------


## TER

> Wow if this momentum continues tomorrow.. we just may have something interesting here.


The rippling is growing stronger!  The giant is awakening!

----------


## joshnorris14

So far today (8:30 PM-2:15AM) We're up 2500+

Could break 10k today

----------


## JustinL

Santorum may still hold the 1-day record (11452), but we just took the 7-day record and beat Cain's 1-day record (8521) . I'll take it, we're rolling. Keep spreading the good word everyone and get people on whatever issue you can!

----------


## InTradePro

Last few days have been amazing. With Dr Paul having 8 times Santorum's likes how can Santorum keep up in the polls?

----------


## EaSy

Young people do like him, but do not go vote.

----------


## InTradePro

> Young people do like him, but do not go vote.


It's a bit of an outdated myth to imply Facebook has only young people.
Facebook has over 141 million U.S registered users over 18 and the U.S population (all ages) is around 313 million. So 45% of all Americans are on facebook.
Break down of user age is like this
Age 18-24 38.7 million
Age 25-31 63.8 million
Age 32-38 52.0 million
Age 39-45 41.5 million
Age 46-52 34.3 million
Age 53  +  33.4 milllion

----------


## RPsupporterAtHeart

> Last few days have been amazing. With Dr Paul having 8 times Santorum's likes how can Santorum keep up in the polls?


There are 157million U.S. citizens on facebook.  Only %5 of them are over the age of 65.    Roughly 20-23% of them are over the age of 45.  Take away the %10 not of voting age and you are left with around %65 of users which are between 18-45. 

the problem is that %40-50+ of actual voters are over 45 years old and Ron only holds small percentages of those votes, maybe 7-12%.

----------


## The_Ruffneck

not to burst your bubble but im betting a far larger share of Pauls followers on FB are international compared to Romney , Santorum , Gingrich

----------


## Carole

Probably the TSA Rand Paul incident.

----------


## bronxboy10

> Probably the TSA Rand Paul incident.


...or his comments on Cuba. I mean seriously, he was the only one who basically said lets open it up and trade with them and travel there. That's the only common sense thing to do! Jeez...

----------


## theswedishchef

> not to burst your bubble but im betting a far larger share of Pauls followers on FB are international compared to Romney , Santorum , Gingrich


sadly I think you are correct here....but we have friends in the US too =).
So lots of extra American's will see all these wall posts and links and stuff. So even though we are not 1 - 1  worth compared to a eligible voter, we definitely count for more than 0 =).  

As an example my profile picture currently looks nothing like me but more like this

----------


## KingNothing

So, we're looking at 7,500 more today after 8,600 yesterday?  Jesus.  That is awesome.

----------


## Cody1

> sadly I think you are correct here....but we have friends in the US too =).
> So lots of extra American's will see all these wall posts and links and stuff. *So even though we are not 1 - 1  worth compared to a eligible voter, we definitely count for more than 0 =). * 
> 
> As an example my profile picture currently looks nothing like me but more like this



Yall are worth your weight in gold ;D ;D ;D in my eyes!

----------


## sailingaway

> sadly I think you are correct here....but we have friends in the US too =).
> So lots of extra American's will see all these wall posts and links and stuff. So even though we are not 1 - 1  worth compared to a eligible voter, we definitely count for more than 0 =).  
> 
> As an example my profile picture currently looks nothing like me but more like this


A heck of a lot more than zero.  No one discounts our foreign support, we just are trying to count votes, so to speak.

some of it might have been foreign, but the bumps on facebook seems to correlate pretty well with bumps in the polls, and he had lost a point on gallups (GOP ONLY) tracking poll, and yesterday got it back. I'm interested to see what it is today.

----------


## InTradePro

> not to burst your bubble but im betting a far larger share of Pauls followers on FB are international compared to Romney , Santorum , Gingrich


Dr Paul's is 0.62%. They could still be U.S citizens that can vote, for example military overseas.

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+66,490)1/1/12 = 673,704 (+1714)1/2/12 = 677,030 (+3326)*1/3/12 = 683,118 (+6088)*1/4/12 = 690,863 (+7745)1/5/12 = 694,866 (+4003)1/6/12 = 698,056 (+3190)1/7/12 = 701,040 (+2984)1/8/12 = 705,007 (+3967)1/9/12 = 708,681 (+3674)*1/10/12 = 713,428 (+4747)*1/11/12 = 719,268 (+5840)1/12/12 = 723,541 (4273)1/13/12 = 727,672 (+4131)1/14/12 = 730,974 (+3302)1/15/12 = 733,882 (+2908)1/16/12 = 737,558 (+3676)1/17/12 = 742,121 (+4563)1/18/12 = 749,103 (+6982)1/19/12 = 755,161 (+6058)1/20/12 = 761,195 (+6034)*1/21/12 = 767,240 (+6045)*1/22/12 = 773,150 (+5910)1/23/12 = 781,778 (+8628)1/24/12 = 788,463 (+6685)



Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+55,353)1/1/12 = 1,263,513 (+6297)1/2/12 = 1,268,930 (+5417)*1/3/12 = 1,274,145 (+5215)*1/4/12 = 1,279,164 (+5019)1/5/12 = 1,284,818 (+5654)1/6/12 = 1,287,900 (+3082)1/7/12 = 1,292,930 (+5030)1/8/12 = 1,298,153 (+5223)1/9/12 = 1,302,324 (+4171)*1/10/12 = 1,307,327 (+5003)*1/11/12 = 1,312,984 (+5657)1/12/12 = 1,316,660 (+3676)1/13/12 = 1,321,598 (+4938)1/14/12 = 1,326,657 (+5059)1/15/12 = 1,329,973 (+3316)1/16/12 = 1,334,625 (+4652)1/17/12 = 1,340,769 (+6144)1/18/12 = 1,346,633 (+5864)1/19/12 = 1,351,494 (+4861)1/20/12 = 1,355,729 (+4235)*1/21/12 = 1,361,076 (+5347)*1/22/12 = 1,366,841 (+5765)1/23/12 = 1,372,270 (+5429)1/24/12 = 1,377,551 (+5281)




Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+25,893)1/1/12 = 223,969 (+628)1/2/12 = 224,608 (+639)*1/3/12 = 225,215 (+607)*1/4/12 = 225,620 (+405)1/5/12 = 225,856 (+236)1/6/12 = 226,034 (+178)1/7/12 = 226,242 (+208)1/8/12 = 226,683 (+441)1/9/12 = 226,951 (+268)*1/10/12 = 227,289 (+338)*1/11/12 = 227,403 (+114)1/12/12 = 227,590 (+187)1/13/12 = 227,714 (+124)1/14/12 = 227,879 (+165)1/15/12 = 228,051 (+172)1/16/12 = 228,187 (+136)1/17/12 = 229,732 (+1545)1/18/12 = 230,817 (+1085)1/19/12 = 232,546 (+1729)1/20/12 = 235,620 (+3074)*1/21/12 = 238,395 (+2775)*1/22/12 = 244,411 (+6016)1/23/12 = 246,774 (+2363)1/24/12 = 248,846 (+2072)




Santorum : 
12/18/11 - 12/31/11 (+3,859)1/1/12 = 41,384 (+676)1/2/12 = 42,665 (+1281)*1/3/12 = 44,734 (+2069)*1/4/12 = 56,186 (+11,452)1/5/12 = 61,261 (+5075)1/6/12 = 64,532 (+3271)1/7/12 = 66,543 (+2011)1/8/12 = 71,831 (+5288)1/9/12 = 72,940 (+1109)*1/10/12 = 74,141 (+1201)*1/11/12 = 74,801 (+660)1/12/12 = 75,414 (+613)1/13/12 = 75,936 (+522)1/14/12 = 76,408 (+472)1/15/12 = 77,019 (+611)1/16/12 = 77,765 (+746)1/17/12 = 78,673 (+908)1/18/12 = 79,268 (+595)1/19/12 = 80,545 (+1277)1/20/12 = 82,327 (+1782)*1/21/12 = 83,519 (+1192)*1/22/12 = 84,763 (+1244)1/23/12 = 85,519 (+763)1/24/12 = 86,775 (+1256)

----------


## sailingaway

I see you corrected the 10K one, and I'm glad given what the impact would have been otherwise, to today.  We have to get him back in the news.  There is another debate Thursday, though, and then he will be going though caucus states.

----------


## iGGz

[{}]

----------


## Thurifer

> Dr Paul's is 0.62%. They could still be U.S citizens that can vote, for example military overseas.


Where do you get that statistic?

----------


## Omnica

If the campaign spent as many facebook dollars as Romney and Gingrich, imagine how many likes Dr. Paul would have.

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+66,490)1/1/12 = 673,704 (+1714)1/2/12 = 677,030 (+3326)*1/3/12 = 683,118 (+6088)*1/4/12 = 690,863 (+7745)1/5/12 = 694,866 (+4003)1/6/12 = 698,056 (+3190)1/7/12 = 701,040 (+2984)1/8/12 = 705,007 (+3967)1/9/12 = 708,681 (+3674)*1/10/12 = 713,428 (+4747)*1/11/12 = 719,268 (+5840)1/12/12 = 723,541 (4273)1/13/12 = 727,672 (+4131)1/14/12 = 730,974 (+3302)1/15/12 = 733,882 (+2908)1/16/12 = 737,558 (+3676)1/17/12 = 742,121 (+4563)1/18/12 = 749,103 (+6982)1/19/12 = 755,161 (+6058)1/20/12 = 761,195 (+6034)*1/21/12 = 767,240 (+6045)*1/22/12 = 773,150 (+5910)1/23/12 = 781,778 (+8628)1/24/12 = 788,463 (+6685)1/25/12 = 794,379 (+5916)



Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+55,353)1/1/12 = 1,263,513 (+6297)1/2/12 = 1,268,930 (+5417)*1/3/12 = 1,274,145 (+5215)*1/4/12 = 1,279,164 (+5019)1/5/12 = 1,284,818 (+5654)1/6/12 = 1,287,900 (+3082)1/7/12 = 1,292,930 (+5030)1/8/12 = 1,298,153 (+5223)1/9/12 = 1,302,324 (+4171)*1/10/12 = 1,307,327 (+5003)*1/11/12 = 1,312,984 (+5657)1/12/12 = 1,316,660 (+3676)1/13/12 = 1,321,598 (+4938)1/14/12 = 1,326,657 (+5059)1/15/12 = 1,329,973 (+3316)1/16/12 = 1,334,625 (+4652)1/17/12 = 1,340,769 (+6144)1/18/12 = 1,346,633 (+5864)1/19/12 = 1,351,494 (+4861)1/20/12 = 1,355,729 (+4235)*1/21/12 = 1,361,076 (+5347)*1/22/12 = 1,366,841 (+5765)1/23/12 = 1,372,270 (+5429)1/24/12 = 1,377,551 (+5281)1/25/12 = 1,383,023 (+5472)




Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+25,893)1/1/12 = 223,969 (+628)1/2/12 = 224,608 (+639)*1/3/12 = 225,215 (+607)*1/4/12 = 225,620 (+405)1/5/12 = 225,856 (+236)1/6/12 = 226,034 (+178)1/7/12 = 226,242 (+208)1/8/12 = 226,683 (+441)1/9/12 = 226,951 (+268)*1/10/12 = 227,289 (+338)*1/11/12 = 227,403 (+114)1/12/12 = 227,590 (+187)1/13/12 = 227,714 (+124)1/14/12 = 227,879 (+165)1/15/12 = 228,051 (+172)1/16/12 = 228,187 (+136)1/17/12 = 229,732 (+1545)1/18/12 = 230,817 (+1085)1/19/12 = 232,546 (+1729)1/20/12 = 235,620 (+3074)*1/21/12 = 238,395 (+2775)*1/22/12 = 244,411 (+6016)1/23/12 = 246,774 (+2363)1/24/12 = 248,846 (+2072)1/25/12 = 250,356 (+1510)




Santorum : 
12/18/11 - 12/31/11 (+3,859)1/1/12 = 41,384 (+676)1/2/12 = 42,665 (+1281)*1/3/12 = 44,734 (+2069)*1/4/12 = 56,186 (+11,452)1/5/12 = 61,261 (+5075)1/6/12 = 64,532 (+3271)1/7/12 = 66,543 (+2011)1/8/12 = 71,831 (+5288)1/9/12 = 72,940 (+1109)*1/10/12 = 74,141 (+1201)*1/11/12 = 74,801 (+660)1/12/12 = 75,414 (+613)1/13/12 = 75,936 (+522)1/14/12 = 76,408 (+472)1/15/12 = 77,019 (+611)1/16/12 = 77,765 (+746)1/17/12 = 78,673 (+908)1/18/12 = 79,268 (+595)1/19/12 = 80,545 (+1277)1/20/12 = 82,327 (+1782)*1/21/12 = 83,519 (+1192)*1/22/12 = 84,763 (+1244)1/23/12 = 85,519 (+763)1/24/12 = 86,775 (+1256)1/25/12 = 87,771 (+996)

----------


## iGGz

[{}]

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+66,490)1/1/12 = 673,704 (+1714)1/2/12 = 677,030 (+3326)*1/3/12 = 683,118 (+6088)*1/4/12 = 690,863 (+7745)1/5/12 = 694,866 (+4003)1/6/12 = 698,056 (+3190)1/7/12 = 701,040 (+2984)1/8/12 = 705,007 (+3967)1/9/12 = 708,681 (+3674)*1/10/12 = 713,428 (+4747)*1/11/12 = 719,268 (+5840)1/12/12 = 723,541 (4273)1/13/12 = 727,672 (+4131)1/14/12 = 730,974 (+3302)1/15/12 = 733,882 (+2908)1/16/12 = 737,558 (+3676)1/17/12 = 742,121 (+4563)1/18/12 = 749,103 (+6982)1/19/12 = 755,161 (+6058)1/20/12 = 761,195 (+6034)*1/21/12 = 767,240 (+6045)*1/22/12 = 773,150 (+5910)1/23/12 = 781,778 (+8628)1/24/12 = 788,463 (+6685)1/25/12 = 794,379 (+5916)1/26/12 = 798,939 (+4560)



Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+55,353)1/1/12 = 1,263,513 (+6297)1/2/12 = 1,268,930 (+5417)*1/3/12 = 1,274,145 (+5215)*1/4/12 = 1,279,164 (+5019)1/5/12 = 1,284,818 (+5654)1/6/12 = 1,287,900 (+3082)1/7/12 = 1,292,930 (+5030)1/8/12 = 1,298,153 (+5223)1/9/12 = 1,302,324 (+4171)*1/10/12 = 1,307,327 (+5003)*1/11/12 = 1,312,984 (+5657)1/12/12 = 1,316,660 (+3676)1/13/12 = 1,321,598 (+4938)1/14/12 = 1,326,657 (+5059)1/15/12 = 1,329,973 (+3316)1/16/12 = 1,334,625 (+4652)1/17/12 = 1,340,769 (+6144)1/18/12 = 1,346,633 (+5864)1/19/12 = 1,351,494 (+4861)1/20/12 = 1,355,729 (+4235)*1/21/12 = 1,361,076 (+5347)*1/22/12 = 1,366,841 (+5765)1/23/12 = 1,372,270 (+5429)1/24/12 = 1,377,551 (+5281)1/25/12 = 1,383,023 (+5472)1/26/12 = 1,387,900 (+4877)




Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+25,893)1/1/12 = 223,969 (+628)1/2/12 = 224,608 (+639)*1/3/12 = 225,215 (+607)*1/4/12 = 225,620 (+405)1/5/12 = 225,856 (+236)1/6/12 = 226,034 (+178)1/7/12 = 226,242 (+208)1/8/12 = 226,683 (+441)1/9/12 = 226,951 (+268)*1/10/12 = 227,289 (+338)*1/11/12 = 227,403 (+114)1/12/12 = 227,590 (+187)1/13/12 = 227,714 (+124)1/14/12 = 227,879 (+165)1/15/12 = 228,051 (+172)1/16/12 = 228,187 (+136)1/17/12 = 229,732 (+1545)1/18/12 = 230,817 (+1085)1/19/12 = 232,546 (+1729)1/20/12 = 235,620 (+3074)*1/21/12 = 238,395 (+2775)*1/22/12 = 244,411 (+6016)1/23/12 = 246,774 (+2363)1/24/12 = 248,846 (+2072)1/25/12 = 250,356 (+1510)1/26/12 = 251,589 (+1233)




Santorum : 
12/18/11 - 12/31/11 (+3,859)1/1/12 = 41,384 (+676)1/2/12 = 42,665 (+1281)*1/3/12 = 44,734 (+2069)*1/4/12 = 56,186 (+11,452)1/5/12 = 61,261 (+5075)1/6/12 = 64,532 (+3271)1/7/12 = 66,543 (+2011)1/8/12 = 71,831 (+5288)1/9/12 = 72,940 (+1109)*1/10/12 = 74,141 (+1201)*1/11/12 = 74,801 (+660)1/12/12 = 75,414 (+613)1/13/12 = 75,936 (+522)1/14/12 = 76,408 (+472)1/15/12 = 77,019 (+611)1/16/12 = 77,765 (+746)1/17/12 = 78,673 (+908)1/18/12 = 79,268 (+595)1/19/12 = 80,545 (+1277)1/20/12 = 82,327 (+1782)*1/21/12 = 83,519 (+1192)*1/22/12 = 84,763 (+1244)1/23/12 = 85,519 (+763)1/24/12 = 86,775 (+1256)1/25/12 = 87,771 (+996)1/26/12 = 88,582 (+811)

----------


## seyferjm

I wonder what tomorrow will look like? After the debate, it should be strong!

----------


## cdw

I think it's going to be a good day. I just loaded Ron's facebook and this thing just jumped 30 likes when I refreshed. Mind you, it was after like three seconds.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Over 800k!

----------


## InTradePro

> Where do you get that statistic?


Out of Facebook

----------


## lakefx

200+ likes in last 15 minutes.  Debate winnage.

----------


## sailingaway

Yeah, Ron has been out of the news for a couple of days. The debate will help that, and then he is back on the campaign trail (in Maine) tomorrow....

----------


## sailingaway

woot! Broke 800,000! 800455 to be precise....

----------


## pen_thief

I jumped on board when he was hovering around 645,000, if I recall correctly. So for the ones who were around in 2007, 2008...this must be even more awesome than it is for me

----------


## cstarace

> I jumped on board when he was hovering around 645,000, if I recall correctly. So for the ones who were around in 2007, 2008...this must be even more awesome than it is for me


Ron most likely didn't even have a Facebook page (I could be wrong) in 2007. MySpace was all the craze back then.

----------


## angrydragon

No, there was a Ron Paul facebook page in 07/08.

Yes it is awesome to see the growth. If only more could like him too, like millions.

----------


## Paulite

ron paul had the most friends in myspace back in 2007

----------


## Carole

The big indicator in 2008 was the Meetup Groups. Dr. Paul's were all over the world.

----------


## Steve-in-NY

+3747 now.

----------


## squirekyle

We need to continue to get 5000 likes a day if we want to reach the goal of 1 Million by Super Tuesday, which I hope we will.

----------


## thesnake742

> We need to continue to get 5000 likes a day if we want to reach the goal of 1 Million by Super Tuesday, which I hope we will.


Does that for sure put us on track? Because 5000 a day seems to be very attainable.

----------


## TexMac

I just want to be the 1000th reply on this thread.

----------


## iGGz

[{}]

----------


## The_Ruffneck

romney is dropping fast in the polls but his numbers still seem pretty strong
it is obvious he pulls in a younger audience than Gingrinch

----------


## AlexG

> 


?????
He was the 1001 post, but he was the 1000th reply. Where's the fail?

----------


## iGGz

[{}]

----------


## squirekyle

Barely edged Romney today, yes!  Looks like the Santorum surge is back on.

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+66,490)1/1/12 = 673,704 (+1714)1/2/12 = 677,030 (+3326)*1/3/12 = 683,118 (+6088)*1/4/12 = 690,863 (+7745)1/5/12 = 694,866 (+4003)1/6/12 = 698,056 (+3190)1/7/12 = 701,040 (+2984)1/8/12 = 705,007 (+3967)1/9/12 = 708,681 (+3674)*1/10/12 = 713,428 (+4747)*1/11/12 = 719,268 (+5840)1/12/12 = 723,541 (4273)1/13/12 = 727,672 (+4131)1/14/12 = 730,974 (+3302)1/15/12 = 733,882 (+2908)1/16/12 = 737,558 (+3676)1/17/12 = 742,121 (+4563)1/18/12 = 749,103 (+6982)1/19/12 = 755,161 (+6058)1/20/12 = 761,195 (+6034)*1/21/12 = 767,240 (+6045)*1/22/12 = 773,150 (+5910)1/23/12 = 781,778 (+8628)1/24/12 = 788,463 (+6685)1/25/12 = 794,379 (+5916)1/26/12 = 798,939 (+4560)1/27/12 = 804,681 (+5742)



Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+55,353)1/1/12 = 1,263,513 (+6297)1/2/12 = 1,268,930 (+5417)*1/3/12 = 1,274,145 (+5215)*1/4/12 = 1,279,164 (+5019)1/5/12 = 1,284,818 (+5654)1/6/12 = 1,287,900 (+3082)1/7/12 = 1,292,930 (+5030)1/8/12 = 1,298,153 (+5223)1/9/12 = 1,302,324 (+4171)*1/10/12 = 1,307,327 (+5003)*1/11/12 = 1,312,984 (+5657)1/12/12 = 1,316,660 (+3676)1/13/12 = 1,321,598 (+4938)1/14/12 = 1,326,657 (+5059)1/15/12 = 1,329,973 (+3316)1/16/12 = 1,334,625 (+4652)1/17/12 = 1,340,769 (+6144)1/18/12 = 1,346,633 (+5864)1/19/12 = 1,351,494 (+4861)1/20/12 = 1,355,729 (+4235)*1/21/12 = 1,361,076 (+5347)*1/22/12 = 1,366,841 (+5765)1/23/12 = 1,372,270 (+5429)1/24/12 = 1,377,551 (+5281)1/25/12 = 1,383,023 (+5472)1/26/12 = 1,387,900 (+4877)1/27/12 = 1,393,619 (+5719)




Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+25,893)1/1/12 = 223,969 (+628)1/2/12 = 224,608 (+639)*1/3/12 = 225,215 (+607)*1/4/12 = 225,620 (+405)1/5/12 = 225,856 (+236)1/6/12 = 226,034 (+178)1/7/12 = 226,242 (+208)1/8/12 = 226,683 (+441)1/9/12 = 226,951 (+268)*1/10/12 = 227,289 (+338)*1/11/12 = 227,403 (+114)1/12/12 = 227,590 (+187)1/13/12 = 227,714 (+124)1/14/12 = 227,879 (+165)1/15/12 = 228,051 (+172)1/16/12 = 228,187 (+136)1/17/12 = 229,732 (+1545)1/18/12 = 230,817 (+1085)1/19/12 = 232,546 (+1729)1/20/12 = 235,620 (+3074)*1/21/12 = 238,395 (+2775)*1/22/12 = 244,411 (+6016)1/23/12 = 246,774 (+2363)1/24/12 = 248,846 (+2072)1/25/12 = 250,356 (+1510)1/26/12 = 251,589 (+1233)1/27/12 = 252,582 (+993)




Santorum : 
12/18/11 - 12/31/11 (+3,859)1/1/12 = 41,384 (+676)1/2/12 = 42,665 (+1281)*1/3/12 = 44,734 (+2069)*1/4/12 = 56,186 (+11,452)1/5/12 = 61,261 (+5075)1/6/12 = 64,532 (+3271)1/7/12 = 66,543 (+2011)1/8/12 = 71,831 (+5288)1/9/12 = 72,940 (+1109)*1/10/12 = 74,141 (+1201)*1/11/12 = 74,801 (+660)1/12/12 = 75,414 (+613)1/13/12 = 75,936 (+522)1/14/12 = 76,408 (+472)1/15/12 = 77,019 (+611)1/16/12 = 77,765 (+746)1/17/12 = 78,673 (+908)1/18/12 = 79,268 (+595)1/19/12 = 80,545 (+1277)1/20/12 = 82,327 (+1782)*1/21/12 = 83,519 (+1192)*1/22/12 = 84,763 (+1244)1/23/12 = 85,519 (+763)1/24/12 = 86,775 (+1256)1/25/12 = 87,771 (+996)1/26/12 = 88,582 (+811)1/27/12 = 91,540 (+2958)


*Santorum surge 2.0. Man the media really is the ONLY reason Ron isn't already the nominee. They literally surge someone different every 2-4 weeks. Trump -> Bachmann -> Perry -> Cain -> Gingrich -> Santorum -> Gingrich 2.0 -> Santorum 2.0

You know, the Revolution may not succeed staying peaceful...*

----------


## rp08orbust

Why the Santorum surge?

----------


## Brett85

Yeah, I noticed that Santorum "surged" as well.  A 3rd place finish in Florida isn't looking quite so likely now.  (Unless Newt just completely implodes there and falls all the way to 4th.  The race is so fluid that could possibly happen.)

----------


## AlexG

> Why the Santorum surge?


The debate yesterday, he stayed out of the fray and dominated Mitt.

----------


## pauliticalfan

How convenient. The media pushes Santorum just when it looks like he MIGHT get 4th.

----------


## RonPaulMyPresident

> Why the Santorum surge?


People seem to like it when candidates get angry. Newt in the SOuth Carolina CNN debate and yesterday Santorum in the Florida CNN debate. They want a WWE kind of soap opera. People are stupid.

----------


## matt0611

> People seem to like it when candidates get angry. Newt in the SOuth Carolina CNN debate and yesterday Santorum in the Florida CNN debate. They want a WWE kind of soap opera. People are stupid.


This. They love that sort of thing.

----------


## Carole

Officially over 800k facebook likes. Yea!

----------


## TheOnlyJustCause4505

Ron is gaining and he's not buying anything. This is awesome news that Romney cant even outdo Paul when he pays for it.

BTW, I love this thread.

----------


## freeforall

> BTW, I love this thread.


Me too.  I check it every day and +rep ericams whenever the forum allows me to.

----------


## sailingaway

> The debate yesterday, he stayed out of the fray and dominated Mitt.


and media played him up without mentioning that the whole time he was attacking Mitt and Newt for favoring the individual mandate, he had pushed it himself in 1994. Had they reported that, it might have had different impact.

----------


## asurfaholic

No facebook here.. wondering how its looking today

----------


## wgadget

Come on, you guys. I TOLD you they would be pushing that idiot Santorum after Ron's great debate. The name of the game is KEEP THEM ALL IN TO PREVENT RON FROM WINNING ENOUGH DELEGATES TO CAUSE "HARM" TO THE CONVENTION.

I heard some guy on the radio say just that. I made a post about it. They are afraid of Ron, so the media simply uses its clout to lead the sheep around making Santorum look viable. 

I hate the sheep.

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+66,490)1/1/12 = 673,704 (+1714)1/2/12 = 677,030 (+3326)*1/3/12 = 683,118 (+6088)*1/4/12 = 690,863 (+7745)1/5/12 = 694,866 (+4003)1/6/12 = 698,056 (+3190)1/7/12 = 701,040 (+2984)1/8/12 = 705,007 (+3967)1/9/12 = 708,681 (+3674)*1/10/12 = 713,428 (+4747)*1/11/12 = 719,268 (+5840)1/12/12 = 723,541 (4273)1/13/12 = 727,672 (+4131)1/14/12 = 730,974 (+3302)1/15/12 = 733,882 (+2908)1/16/12 = 737,558 (+3676)1/17/12 = 742,121 (+4563)1/18/12 = 749,103 (+6982)1/19/12 = 755,161 (+6058)1/20/12 = 761,195 (+6034)*1/21/12 = 767,240 (+6045)*1/22/12 = 773,150 (+5910)1/23/12 = 781,778 (+8628)1/24/12 = 788,463 (+6685)1/25/12 = 794,379 (+5916)1/26/12 = 798,939 (+4560)1/27/12 = 804,681 (+5742)1/28/12 = 807,974 (+3293)



Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+55,353)1/1/12 = 1,263,513 (+6297)1/2/12 = 1,268,930 (+5417)*1/3/12 = 1,274,145 (+5215)*1/4/12 = 1,279,164 (+5019)1/5/12 = 1,284,818 (+5654)1/6/12 = 1,287,900 (+3082)1/7/12 = 1,292,930 (+5030)1/8/12 = 1,298,153 (+5223)1/9/12 = 1,302,324 (+4171)*1/10/12 = 1,307,327 (+5003)*1/11/12 = 1,312,984 (+5657)1/12/12 = 1,316,660 (+3676)1/13/12 = 1,321,598 (+4938)1/14/12 = 1,326,657 (+5059)1/15/12 = 1,329,973 (+3316)1/16/12 = 1,334,625 (+4652)1/17/12 = 1,340,769 (+6144)1/18/12 = 1,346,633 (+5864)1/19/12 = 1,351,494 (+4861)1/20/12 = 1,355,729 (+4235)*1/21/12 = 1,361,076 (+5347)*1/22/12 = 1,366,841 (+5765)1/23/12 = 1,372,270 (+5429)1/24/12 = 1,377,551 (+5281)1/25/12 = 1,383,023 (+5472)1/26/12 = 1,387,900 (+4877)1/27/12 = 1,393,619 (+5719)1/28/12 = 1,399,124 (+5505)




Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+25,893)1/1/12 = 223,969 (+628)1/2/12 = 224,608 (+639)*1/3/12 = 225,215 (+607)*1/4/12 = 225,620 (+405)1/5/12 = 225,856 (+236)1/6/12 = 226,034 (+178)1/7/12 = 226,242 (+208)1/8/12 = 226,683 (+441)1/9/12 = 226,951 (+268)*1/10/12 = 227,289 (+338)*1/11/12 = 227,403 (+114)1/12/12 = 227,590 (+187)1/13/12 = 227,714 (+124)1/14/12 = 227,879 (+165)1/15/12 = 228,051 (+172)1/16/12 = 228,187 (+136)1/17/12 = 229,732 (+1545)1/18/12 = 230,817 (+1085)1/19/12 = 232,546 (+1729)1/20/12 = 235,620 (+3074)*1/21/12 = 238,395 (+2775)*1/22/12 = 244,411 (+6016)1/23/12 = 246,774 (+2363)1/24/12 = 248,846 (+2072)1/25/12 = 250,356 (+1510)1/26/12 = 251,589 (+1233)1/27/12 = 252,582 (+993)1/28/12 = 253,291 (+709)




Santorum : 
12/18/11 - 12/31/11 (+3,859)1/1/12 = 41,384 (+676)1/2/12 = 42,665 (+1281)*1/3/12 = 44,734 (+2069)*1/4/12 = 56,186 (+11,452)1/5/12 = 61,261 (+5075)1/6/12 = 64,532 (+3271)1/7/12 = 66,543 (+2011)1/8/12 = 71,831 (+5288)1/9/12 = 72,940 (+1109)*1/10/12 = 74,141 (+1201)*1/11/12 = 74,801 (+660)1/12/12 = 75,414 (+613)1/13/12 = 75,936 (+522)1/14/12 = 76,408 (+472)1/15/12 = 77,019 (+611)1/16/12 = 77,765 (+746)1/17/12 = 78,673 (+908)1/18/12 = 79,268 (+595)1/19/12 = 80,545 (+1277)1/20/12 = 82,327 (+1782)*1/21/12 = 83,519 (+1192)*1/22/12 = 84,763 (+1244)1/23/12 = 85,519 (+763)1/24/12 = 86,775 (+1256)1/25/12 = 87,771 (+996)1/26/12 = 88,582 (+811)1/27/12 = 91,540 (+2958)1/28/12 = 92,819 (+1279)

----------


## bbartlog

Sorry that I haven't read this whole thread... but is there any consensus on whether Romney is buying some of his likes through a service? The natural variation in his numbers from day to day looks abnormally low to me, as if he were getting about +2K per day from a script in addition to whatever he gets organically.

----------


## AlexG

> Sorry that I haven't read this whole thread... but is there any consensus on whether Romney is buying some of his likes through a service? The natural variation in his numbers from day to day looks abnormally low to me, as if he were getting about +2K per day from a script in addition to whatever he gets organically.


Some people think he is, but I doubt it. He's been the consistent front runner and people like getting behind a winner. People on here just want to justify his good numbers by discrediting it

----------


## TwoJ

> Some people think he is, but I doubt it. He's been the consistent front runner and people like getting behind a winner. People on here just want to justify his good numbers by discrediting it


Not a script, but he does pay for ads. I have seen the ad tons of times for the past 4 or 5 months.

----------


## asurfaholic

> Some people think he is, but I doubt it. He's been the consistent front runner and people like getting behind a winner. People on here just want to justify his good numbers by discrediting it


I disagree in part, it has already been established that there are capabilities for such a thing to happen. He is part of the we'll connected and powerful establishment. Newt was caught with fake twitter followers. I don't see it as "discrediting" the romney camp, but rather pointing out an odd fact that he has mysteriously many likes. I wouldn't put anything past the establishment...

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+66,490)1/1/12 = 673,704 (+1714)1/2/12 = 677,030 (+3326)*1/3/12 = 683,118 (+6088)*1/4/12 = 690,863 (+7745)1/5/12 = 694,866 (+4003)1/6/12 = 698,056 (+3190)1/7/12 = 701,040 (+2984)1/8/12 = 705,007 (+3967)1/9/12 = 708,681 (+3674)*1/10/12 = 713,428 (+4747)*1/11/12 = 719,268 (+5840)1/12/12 = 723,541 (4273)1/13/12 = 727,672 (+4131)1/14/12 = 730,974 (+3302)1/15/12 = 733,882 (+2908)1/16/12 = 737,558 (+3676)1/17/12 = 742,121 (+4563)1/18/12 = 749,103 (+6982)1/19/12 = 755,161 (+6058)1/20/12 = 761,195 (+6034)*1/21/12 = 767,240 (+6045)*1/22/12 = 773,150 (+5910)1/23/12 = 781,778 (+8628)1/24/12 = 788,463 (+6685)1/25/12 = 794,379 (+5916)1/26/12 = 798,939 (+4560)1/27/12 = 804,681 (+5742)1/28/12 = 807,974 (+3293)1/29/12 = 811,226 (+3252)



Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+55,353)1/1/12 = 1,263,513 (+6297)1/2/12 = 1,268,930 (+5417)*1/3/12 = 1,274,145 (+5215)*1/4/12 = 1,279,164 (+5019)1/5/12 = 1,284,818 (+5654)1/6/12 = 1,287,900 (+3082)1/7/12 = 1,292,930 (+5030)1/8/12 = 1,298,153 (+5223)1/9/12 = 1,302,324 (+4171)*1/10/12 = 1,307,327 (+5003)*1/11/12 = 1,312,984 (+5657)1/12/12 = 1,316,660 (+3676)1/13/12 = 1,321,598 (+4938)1/14/12 = 1,326,657 (+5059)1/15/12 = 1,329,973 (+3316)1/16/12 = 1,334,625 (+4652)1/17/12 = 1,340,769 (+6144)1/18/12 = 1,346,633 (+5864)1/19/12 = 1,351,494 (+4861)1/20/12 = 1,355,729 (+4235)*1/21/12 = 1,361,076 (+5347)*1/22/12 = 1,366,841 (+5765)1/23/12 = 1,372,270 (+5429)1/24/12 = 1,377,551 (+5281)1/25/12 = 1,383,023 (+5472)1/26/12 = 1,387,900 (+4877)1/27/12 = 1,393,619 (+5719)1/28/12 = 1,399,124 (+5505)1/29/12 = 1,404,965 (+5841)




Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+25,893)1/1/12 = 223,969 (+628)1/2/12 = 224,608 (+639)*1/3/12 = 225,215 (+607)*1/4/12 = 225,620 (+405)1/5/12 = 225,856 (+236)1/6/12 = 226,034 (+178)1/7/12 = 226,242 (+208)1/8/12 = 226,683 (+441)1/9/12 = 226,951 (+268)*1/10/12 = 227,289 (+338)*1/11/12 = 227,403 (+114)1/12/12 = 227,590 (+187)1/13/12 = 227,714 (+124)1/14/12 = 227,879 (+165)1/15/12 = 228,051 (+172)1/16/12 = 228,187 (+136)1/17/12 = 229,732 (+1545)1/18/12 = 230,817 (+1085)1/19/12 = 232,546 (+1729)1/20/12 = 235,620 (+3074)*1/21/12 = 238,395 (+2775)*1/22/12 = 244,411 (+6016)1/23/12 = 246,774 (+2363)1/24/12 = 248,846 (+2072)1/25/12 = 250,356 (+1510)1/26/12 = 251,589 (+1233)1/27/12 = 252,582 (+993)1/28/12 = 253,291 (+709)1/29/12 = 260,731 (+7440)*Not really sure what happened here^^^*





Santorum : 
12/18/11 - 12/31/11 (+3,859)1/1/12 = 41,384 (+676)1/2/12 = 42,665 (+1281)*1/3/12 = 44,734 (+2069)*1/4/12 = 56,186 (+11,452)1/5/12 = 61,261 (+5075)1/6/12 = 64,532 (+3271)1/7/12 = 66,543 (+2011)1/8/12 = 71,831 (+5288)1/9/12 = 72,940 (+1109)*1/10/12 = 74,141 (+1201)*1/11/12 = 74,801 (+660)1/12/12 = 75,414 (+613)1/13/12 = 75,936 (+522)1/14/12 = 76,408 (+472)1/15/12 = 77,019 (+611)1/16/12 = 77,765 (+746)1/17/12 = 78,673 (+908)1/18/12 = 79,268 (+595)1/19/12 = 80,545 (+1277)1/20/12 = 82,327 (+1782)*1/21/12 = 83,519 (+1192)*1/22/12 = 84,763 (+1244)1/23/12 = 85,519 (+763)1/24/12 = 86,775 (+1256)1/25/12 = 87,771 (+996)1/26/12 = 88,582 (+811)1/27/12 = 91,540 (+2958)1/28/12 = 92,819 (+1279)1/29/12 = 94,614 (+1795)

----------


## squirekyle

"Not really sure what happened here^^^"    99% chance it was the Herman Cain endorsement.

----------


## nano1895

> "Not really sure what happened here^^^"   * 99%* chance it was the *Herman Cain* endorsement.


i c wut u did thar

----------


## matt0611

> "Not really sure what happened here^^^"    99*.9*% chance it was the Herman Cain endorsement.


Fixed.

----------


## iGGz

[{}]

----------


## pen_thief

Facepalm'd today because of Herman Cain. UGHHHHH

----------


## Mark37snj

I can't possible fathom how Romnuts keeps getting so many FB likes continously. Even when he gets his butt handed to him his numbers never dip. In the data being shown on this page when you subtract the low FB likes from the high we get:

Romney:.....4171 - 6297 = 2126
Ron Paul:....2984 - 8628 = 5644
Gingrich:......124 - 7440 =  7316
Santorum:....472 - 11,452 = 10,980

When one looks at the polls Ron Paul is steady, no big increases or decreases. But Romney and Gingrich have been on a roller coaster ride. Gingrich numbers reflects those surges and plummets, but Romney's *does not*. Is someone who is good with statistice trending all this data? If it is tooo consistent statistics can tell us if the data is not true. With all that talk about computer programs that are able to create false profiles online one has to wonder about Romnuts _Consistency_.

----------


## rnestam

sticky! I look for this thread everyday....

----------


## Tunink

Good googly moogly 159,000 people talking about this @ 4:18pm CST.

----------


## gerryb

> I can't possible fathom how Romnuts keeps getting so many FB likes continously. Even when he gets his butt handed to him his numbers never dip. In the data being shown on this page when you subtract the low FB likes from the high we get:
> 
> Romney:.....4171 - 6297 = 2126
> Ron Paul:....2984 - 8628 = 5644
> Gingrich:......124 - 7440 =  7316
> Santorum:....472 - 11,452 = 10,980
> 
> When one looks at the polls Ron Paul is steady, no big increases or decreases. But Romney and Gingrich have been on a roller coaster ride. Gingrich numbers reflects those surges and plummets, but Romney's *does not*. Is someone who is good with statistice trending all this data? If it is tooo consistent statistics can tell us if the data is not true. With all that talk about computer programs that are able to create false profiles online one has to wonder about Romnuts _Consistency_.


It's called an advertising budget.

Romney has one, Ron Paul does not.  I've been clicking on his FB ad once a day(to see if his page has new info, of course).  If the ad does not appear for you, I suggest you do not "like" enough conservative organizations and pages(or you already "like" Romney, "unlike" it and it should start appearing again.

Also, there are $25/$50 coupons... If we all started up ads in our local area's and pointed them to the Ron Paul page.. we'd get better results, too.

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> Ron Paul: 
> 9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+66,490)1/1/12 = 673,704 (+1714)1/2/12 = 677,030 (+3326)*1/3/12 = 683,118 (+6088)*1/4/12 = 690,863 (+7745)1/5/12 = 694,866 (+4003)1/6/12 = 698,056 (+3190)1/7/12 = 701,040 (+2984)1/8/12 = 705,007 (+3967)1/9/12 = 708,681 (+3674)*1/10/12 = 713,428 (+4747)*1/11/12 = 719,268 (+5840)1/12/12 = 723,541 (4273)1/13/12 = 727,672 (+4131)1/14/12 = 730,974 (+3302)1/15/12 = 733,882 (+2908)1/16/12 = 737,558 (+3676)1/17/12 = 742,121 (+4563)1/18/12 = 749,103 (+6982)1/19/12 = 755,161 (+6058)1/20/12 = 761,195 (+6034)*1/21/12 = 767,240 (+6045)*1/22/12 = 773,150 (+5910)1/23/12 = 781,778 (+8628)1/24/12 = 788,463 (+6685)1/25/12 = 794,379 (+5916)1/26/12 = 798,939 (+4560)1/27/12 = 804,681 (+5742)
> 
> 
> 
> Romney: 
> 9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+55,353)1/1/12 = 1,263,513 (+6297)1/2/12 = 1,268,930 (+5417)*1/3/12 = 1,274,145 (+5215)*1/4/12 = 1,279,164 (+5019)1/5/12 = 1,284,818 (+5654)1/6/12 = 1,287,900 (+3082)1/7/12 = 1,292,930 (+5030)1/8/12 = 1,298,153 (+5223)1/9/12 = 1,302,324 (+4171)*1/10/12 = 1,307,327 (+5003)*1/11/12 = 1,312,984 (+5657)1/12/12 = 1,316,660 (+3676)1/13/12 = 1,321,598 (+4938)1/14/12 = 1,326,657 (+5059)1/15/12 = 1,329,973 (+3316)1/16/12 = 1,334,625 (+4652)1/17/12 = 1,340,769 (+6144)1/18/12 = 1,346,633 (+5864)1/19/12 = 1,351,494 (+4861)1/20/12 = 1,355,729 (+4235)*1/21/12 = 1,361,076 (+5347)*1/22/12 = 1,366,841 (+5765)1/23/12 = 1,372,270 (+5429)1/24/12 = 1,377,551 (+5281)1/25/12 = 1,383,023 (+5472)1/26/12 = 1,387,900 (+4877)1/27/12 = 1,393,619 (+5719)
> 
> 
> ...


I would leave off that last part if I were you.

----------


## iGGz

[{}]

----------


## Mark37snj

> It's called an advertising budget.
> 
> Romney has one, Ron Paul does not.  I've been clicking on his FB ad once a day(to see if his page has new info, of course).  If the ad does not appear for you, I suggest you do not "like" enough conservative organizations and pages(or you already "like" Romney, "unlike" it and it should start appearing again.
> 
> Also, there are $25/$50 coupons... If we all started up ads in our local area's and pointed them to the Ron Paul page.. we'd get better results, too.


I did a google search of "_creating fake facebook likes_" and WOW. All kinds of shady stuff going on there. Apparently its a semi legit business to buy and sell fake or real facebook likes and profiles. I'm not internet savy so I can't give a quick summary of whats there to tell anyone how relative it is to this topic.

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+66,490)1/1/12 = 673,704 (+1714)1/2/12 = 677,030 (+3326)*1/3/12 = 683,118 (+6088)*1/4/12 = 690,863 (+7745)1/5/12 = 694,866 (+4003)1/6/12 = 698,056 (+3190)1/7/12 = 701,040 (+2984)1/8/12 = 705,007 (+3967)1/9/12 = 708,681 (+3674)*1/10/12 = 713,428 (+4747)*1/11/12 = 719,268 (+5840)1/12/12 = 723,541 (4273)1/13/12 = 727,672 (+4131)1/14/12 = 730,974 (+3302)1/15/12 = 733,882 (+2908)1/16/12 = 737,558 (+3676)1/17/12 = 742,121 (+4563)1/18/12 = 749,103 (+6982)1/19/12 = 755,161 (+6058)1/20/12 = 761,195 (+6034)*1/21/12 = 767,240 (+6045)*1/22/12 = 773,150 (+5910)1/23/12 = 781,778 (+8628)1/24/12 = 788,463 (+6685)1/25/12 = 794,379 (+5916)1/26/12 = 798,939 (+4560)1/27/12 = 804,681 (+5742)1/28/12 = 807,974 (+3293)1/29/12 = 811,226 (+3252)1/30/12 = 815,018 (+3792)



Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+55,353)1/1/12 = 1,263,513 (+6297)1/2/12 = 1,268,930 (+5417)*1/3/12 = 1,274,145 (+5215)*1/4/12 = 1,279,164 (+5019)1/5/12 = 1,284,818 (+5654)1/6/12 = 1,287,900 (+3082)1/7/12 = 1,292,930 (+5030)1/8/12 = 1,298,153 (+5223)1/9/12 = 1,302,324 (+4171)*1/10/12 = 1,307,327 (+5003)*1/11/12 = 1,312,984 (+5657)1/12/12 = 1,316,660 (+3676)1/13/12 = 1,321,598 (+4938)1/14/12 = 1,326,657 (+5059)1/15/12 = 1,329,973 (+3316)1/16/12 = 1,334,625 (+4652)1/17/12 = 1,340,769 (+6144)1/18/12 = 1,346,633 (+5864)1/19/12 = 1,351,494 (+4861)1/20/12 = 1,355,729 (+4235)*1/21/12 = 1,361,076 (+5347)*1/22/12 = 1,366,841 (+5765)1/23/12 = 1,372,270 (+5429)1/24/12 = 1,377,551 (+5281)1/25/12 = 1,383,023 (+5472)1/26/12 = 1,387,900 (+4877)1/27/12 = 1,393,619 (+5719)1/28/12 = 1,399,124 (+5505)1/29/12 = 1,404,965 (+5841)1/30/12 = 1,410,478 (+5513)




Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+25,893)1/1/12 = 223,969 (+628)1/2/12 = 224,608 (+639)*1/3/12 = 225,215 (+607)*1/4/12 = 225,620 (+405)1/5/12 = 225,856 (+236)1/6/12 = 226,034 (+178)1/7/12 = 226,242 (+208)1/8/12 = 226,683 (+441)1/9/12 = 226,951 (+268)*1/10/12 = 227,289 (+338)*1/11/12 = 227,403 (+114)1/12/12 = 227,590 (+187)1/13/12 = 227,714 (+124)1/14/12 = 227,879 (+165)1/15/12 = 228,051 (+172)1/16/12 = 228,187 (+136)1/17/12 = 229,732 (+1545)1/18/12 = 230,817 (+1085)1/19/12 = 232,546 (+1729)1/20/12 = 235,620 (+3074)*1/21/12 = 238,395 (+2775)*1/22/12 = 244,411 (+6016)1/23/12 = 246,774 (+2363)1/24/12 = 248,846 (+2072)1/25/12 = 250,356 (+1510)1/26/12 = 251,589 (+1233)1/27/12 = 252,582 (+993)1/28/12 = 253,291 (+709)1/29/12 = 260,731 (+7440)1/30/12 = 266,325 (+5594)




Santorum : 
12/18/11 - 12/31/11 (+3,859)1/1/12 = 41,384 (+676)1/2/12 = 42,665 (+1281)*1/3/12 = 44,734 (+2069)*1/4/12 = 56,186 (+11,452)1/5/12 = 61,261 (+5075)1/6/12 = 64,532 (+3271)1/7/12 = 66,543 (+2011)1/8/12 = 71,831 (+5288)1/9/12 = 72,940 (+1109)*1/10/12 = 74,141 (+1201)*1/11/12 = 74,801 (+660)1/12/12 = 75,414 (+613)1/13/12 = 75,936 (+522)1/14/12 = 76,408 (+472)1/15/12 = 77,019 (+611)1/16/12 = 77,765 (+746)1/17/12 = 78,673 (+908)1/18/12 = 79,268 (+595)1/19/12 = 80,545 (+1277)1/20/12 = 82,327 (+1782)*1/21/12 = 83,519 (+1192)*1/22/12 = 84,763 (+1244)1/23/12 = 85,519 (+763)1/24/12 = 86,775 (+1256)1/25/12 = 87,771 (+996)1/26/12 = 88,582 (+811)1/27/12 = 91,540 (+2958)1/28/12 = 92,819 (+1279)1/29/12 = 94,614 (+1795)1/30/12 = 96,570 (+1956)

----------


## mac_hine

Love this thread. Keep it bumped.
+rep to op.

----------


## ds21089

> I can't possible fathom how Romnuts keeps getting so many FB likes continously. Even when he gets his butt handed to him his numbers never dip. In the data being shown on this page when you subtract the low FB likes from the high we get:
> 
> Romney:.....4171 - 6297 = 2126
> Ron Paul:....2984 - 8628 = 5644
> Gingrich:......124 - 7440 =  7316
> Santorum:....472 - 11,452 = 10,980
> 
> When one looks at the polls Ron Paul is steady, no big increases or decreases. But Romney and Gingrich have been on a roller coaster ride. Gingrich numbers reflects those surges and plummets, but Romney's *does not*. Is someone who is good with statistice trending all this data? If it is tooo consistent statistics can tell us if the data is not true. With all that talk about computer programs that are able to create false profiles online one has to wonder about Romnuts _Consistency_.


Quite simple. Romney has people whom are paid to create new accounts and hit like on him. Why else would it be nearly the same number every day? It's the average the group does per day. I'm sorry but those odds are too unrealistic to be plausible.

----------


## abruzz0

I overheard Alex Jones today talking about how 92% of Gingrich's twitter followers are "fake."

Here's an article on it: http://gawker.com/5826960

Basically states the same thing you guys are saying about Romney's "likes."  The campaigns can "buy" likes through inactive, dummy accounts to pad the numbers.

Figures.

----------


## The_Ruffneck

> I overheard Alex Jones today talking about how 92% of Gingrich's twitter followers are "fake."
> 
> Here's an article on it: http://gawker.com/5826960
> 
> Basically states the same thing you guys are saying about Romney's "likes."  The campaigns can "buy" likes through inactive, dummy accounts to pad the numbers.
> 
> Figures.


Just seems crazy that they would pump money into that...

----------


## gerryb

Romney's aren't dummy accounts.  He is paying for ads that real people(like me and I hope you) click on.  They then "like" his page.

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+66,490)1/1/12 = 673,704 (+1714)1/2/12 = 677,030 (+3326)*1/3/12 = 683,118 (+6088)*1/4/12 = 690,863 (+7745)1/5/12 = 694,866 (+4003)1/6/12 = 698,056 (+3190)1/7/12 = 701,040 (+2984)1/8/12 = 705,007 (+3967)1/9/12 = 708,681 (+3674)*1/10/12 = 713,428 (+4747)*1/11/12 = 719,268 (+5840)1/12/12 = 723,541 (4273)1/13/12 = 727,672 (+4131)1/14/12 = 730,974 (+3302)1/15/12 = 733,882 (+2908)1/16/12 = 737,558 (+3676)1/17/12 = 742,121 (+4563)1/18/12 = 749,103 (+6982)1/19/12 = 755,161 (+6058)1/20/12 = 761,195 (+6034)*1/21/12 = 767,240 (+6045)*1/22/12 = 773,150 (+5910)1/23/12 = 781,778 (+8628)1/24/12 = 788,463 (+6685)1/25/12 = 794,379 (+5916)1/26/12 = 798,939 (+4560)1/27/12 = 804,681 (+5742)1/28/12 = 807,974 (+3293)1/29/12 = 811,226 (+3252)1/30/12 = 815,018 (+3792)*1/31/12 = 819,257 (+4239)*




Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+55,353)1/1/12 = 1,263,513 (+6297)1/2/12 = 1,268,930 (+5417)*1/3/12 = 1,274,145 (+5215)*1/4/12 = 1,279,164 (+5019)1/5/12 = 1,284,818 (+5654)1/6/12 = 1,287,900 (+3082)1/7/12 = 1,292,930 (+5030)1/8/12 = 1,298,153 (+5223)1/9/12 = 1,302,324 (+4171)*1/10/12 = 1,307,327 (+5003)*1/11/12 = 1,312,984 (+5657)1/12/12 = 1,316,660 (+3676)1/13/12 = 1,321,598 (+4938)1/14/12 = 1,326,657 (+5059)1/15/12 = 1,329,973 (+3316)1/16/12 = 1,334,625 (+4652)1/17/12 = 1,340,769 (+6144)1/18/12 = 1,346,633 (+5864)1/19/12 = 1,351,494 (+4861)1/20/12 = 1,355,729 (+4235)*1/21/12 = 1,361,076 (+5347)*1/22/12 = 1,366,841 (+5765)1/23/12 = 1,372,270 (+5429)1/24/12 = 1,377,551 (+5281)1/25/12 = 1,383,023 (+5472)1/26/12 = 1,387,900 (+4877)1/27/12 = 1,393,619 (+5719)1/28/12 = 1,399,124 (+5505)1/29/12 = 1,404,965 (+5841)1/30/12 = 1,410,478 (+5513)*1/31/12 = 1,417,145 (+6667)*




Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+25,893)1/1/12 = 223,969 (+628)1/2/12 = 224,608 (+639)*1/3/12 = 225,215 (+607)*1/4/12 = 225,620 (+405)1/5/12 = 225,856 (+236)1/6/12 = 226,034 (+178)1/7/12 = 226,242 (+208)1/8/12 = 226,683 (+441)1/9/12 = 226,951 (+268)*1/10/12 = 227,289 (+338)*1/11/12 = 227,403 (+114)1/12/12 = 227,590 (+187)1/13/12 = 227,714 (+124)1/14/12 = 227,879 (+165)1/15/12 = 228,051 (+172)1/16/12 = 228,187 (+136)1/17/12 = 229,732 (+1545)1/18/12 = 230,817 (+1085)1/19/12 = 232,546 (+1729)1/20/12 = 235,620 (+3074)*1/21/12 = 238,395 (+2775)*1/22/12 = 244,411 (+6016)1/23/12 = 246,774 (+2363)1/24/12 = 248,846 (+2072)1/25/12 = 250,356 (+1510)1/26/12 = 251,589 (+1233)1/27/12 = 252,582 (+993)1/28/12 = 253,291 (+709)1/29/12 = 260,731 (+7440)1/30/12 = 266,325 (+5594)*1/31/12 = 267,465 (+1140)*




Santorum : 
12/18/11 - 12/31/11 (+3,859)1/1/12 = 41,384 (+676)1/2/12 = 42,665 (+1281)*1/3/12 = 44,734 (+2069)*1/4/12 = 56,186 (+11,452)1/5/12 = 61,261 (+5075)1/6/12 = 64,532 (+3271)1/7/12 = 66,543 (+2011)1/8/12 = 71,831 (+5288)1/9/12 = 72,940 (+1109)*1/10/12 = 74,141 (+1201)*1/11/12 = 74,801 (+660)1/12/12 = 75,414 (+613)1/13/12 = 75,936 (+522)1/14/12 = 76,408 (+472)1/15/12 = 77,019 (+611)1/16/12 = 77,765 (+746)1/17/12 = 78,673 (+908)1/18/12 = 79,268 (+595)1/19/12 = 80,545 (+1277)1/20/12 = 82,327 (+1782)*1/21/12 = 83,519 (+1192)*1/22/12 = 84,763 (+1244)1/23/12 = 85,519 (+763)1/24/12 = 86,775 (+1256)1/25/12 = 87,771 (+996)1/26/12 = 88,582 (+811)1/27/12 = 91,540 (+2958)1/28/12 = 92,819 (+1279)1/29/12 = 94,614 (+1795)1/30/12 = 96,570 (+1956)*1/31/12 = 98,536 (+1966)*

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+66,490)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+145,553)2/1/12 = 826,001 (+6744)



Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+55,353)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+153,632)2/1/12 = 1,428,060 (+10,915)




Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+25,893)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+43,496)2/1/12 = 268,496 (+1031)




Santorum : 
12/18/11 - 12/31/11 (+3,859)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+57,152)2/1/12 = 99,992 (+1456)

----------


## ds21089

> Just seems crazy that they would pump money into that...


Perception is reality.

----------


## sailingaway

Ron's doing well from his speech last night and his clear momentum reaching territory more fitting his profile, but Romney is in overdrive from Florida.

----------


## walt

> Just seems crazy that they would pump money into that...


You must not know what a scam many marketing agencies are???

----------


## lakefx

Of my friends, ...real people .  I'd say 90% are over ~30.  

Ron Paul 7 (+1 expatriate)
Mitt Romney 3 (1 of them also Likes Ron Paul)
Newt Gingrich 1 (Also likes Ron Paul, same as above (equal opportunity conservative?
Rick Santorum 1 (Also likes Romney)
Barack Obama 10, (1 of them is a Ron Paul convert who's slacking off)

4 of those likes are from the last 3 weeks.  I've blitzed a lot of freedom and non-interventionist propaganda, swayed a few people .  

I know of about a dozen others that are Ron Paul sympathizers. I don't want to tell them to 'Like' Ron Paul outright.  No one i know of actively supports any of the candidates, other than Ron Paul.

----------


## Drex

Romney got 10k today.. geez

----------


## RDM

> Romney's aren't dummy accounts.  He is paying for ads that real people(like me and I hope you) click on.  They then "like" his page.


Which is stupid, since he's not paying for those ads. Goldman Suchs or one of his other Wall Street buddies who donate money are paying for them.

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+66,490)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+145,553)2/1/12 = 826,001 (+6744)2/2/12 = 830,116 (+4115)



Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+55,353)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+153,632)2/1/12 = 1,428,060 (+10,915)2/2/12 = 1,433,066 (+5006)




Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+25,893)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+43,496)2/1/12 = 268,496 (+1031)2/2/12 = 270,693 (+2197)




Santorum : 
12/18/11 - 12/31/11 (+3,859)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+57,152)2/1/12 = 99,992 (+1456)2/2/12 = 100,948 (+956)

----------


## braane

Bump 

thanks for continuing to do this

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+66,490)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+145,553)2/1/12 = 826,001 (+6744)2/2/12 = 830,116 (+4115)2/3/12 = 833,379 (+3263)



Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+55,353)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+153,632)2/1/12 = 1,428,060 (+10,915)2/2/12 = 1,433,066 (+5006)2/3/12 = 1,438,000 (+4934)




Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+25,893)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+43,496)2/1/12 = 268,496 (+1031)2/2/12 = 270,693 (+2197)2/3/12 = 271,786 (+1093)




Santorum : 
12/18/11 - 12/31/11 (+3,859)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+57,152)2/1/12 = 99,992 (+1456)2/2/12 = 100,948 (+956)2/3/12 = 101,676 (+728)

----------


## ericams2786

By the way guys, I won't be able to update this tomorrow night like usual (I will not be at home, but rather on the road) so if someone wants to update the numbers tomorrow around 7:30pm, feel free to do so, otherwise I will pick up where I left off on Sunday.

Thanks!

----------


## JustinL



----------


## JustinL

Ron Paul:
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)
11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)
12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+66,490)
1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+145,553)
2/1/12 = 826,001 (+6,744)
2/2/12 = 830,116 (+4,115)
2/3/12 = 833,379 (+3,263)
2/4/12 = 835,698 (+2,319)


Romney:
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)
11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)
12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+55,353)
1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+153,632)
2/1/12 = 1,428,060 (+10,915)
2/2/12 = 1,433,066 (+5,006)
2/3/12 = 1,438,000 (+4,934)
2/4/12 = 1,442,624 (+4,624)


Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600)
12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+25,893)
1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+43,496)
2/1/12 = 268,496 (+1,031)
2/2/12 = 270,693 (+2,197)
2/3/12 = 271,786 (+1,093)
2/4/12 = 272,437 (+651)


Santorum :
12/18/11 - 12/31/11 (+3,859)
1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+57,152)
2/1/12 = 99,992 (+1,456)
2/2/12 = 100,948 (+956)
2/3/12 = 101,676 (+728)
2/4/12 = 102,319 (+643)

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+66,490)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+145,553)2/1/12 = 826,001 (+6744)2/2/12 = 830,116 (+4115)2/3/12 = 833,379 (+3263)2/5/12 = 838,146 (+4767)




Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+55,353)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+153,632)2/1/12 = 1,428,060 (+10,915)2/2/12 = 1,433,066 (+5006)2/3/12 = 1,438,000 (+4934)2/5/12 = 1,447,708 (+9708)




Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+25,893)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+43,496)2/1/12 = 268,496 (+1031)2/2/12 = 270,693 (+2197)2/3/12 = 271,786 (+1093)2/5/12 = 272,707 (+921)




Santorum : 
12/18/11 - 12/31/11 (+3,859)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+57,152)2/1/12 = 99,992 (+1456)2/2/12 = 100,948 (+956)2/3/12 = 101,676 (+728)2/5/12 = 103,022 (+1346)

----------


## freeforall

thanks!

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+66,490)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+145,553)2/1/12 = 826,001 (+6744)2/2/12 = 830,116 (+4115)2/3/12 = 833,379 (+3263)2/5/12 = 838,146 (+4767)2/6/12 = 840,288 (+2142)*2/7/12 = 842,589 (+2301)*




Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+55,353)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+153,632)2/1/12 = 1,428,060 (+10,915)2/2/12 = 1,433,066 (+5006)2/3/12 = 1,438,000 (+4934)2/5/12 = 1,447,708 (+9708)2/6/12 = 1,452,569 (+4861)*2/7/12 = 1,455,886 (+3317)*




Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+25,893)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+43,496)2/1/12 = 268,496 (+1031)2/2/12 = 270,693 (+2197)2/3/12 = 271,786 (+1093)2/5/12 = 272,707 (+921)2/6/12 = 273,462 (+755)*2/7/12 = 275,057 (+1595)*




Santorum : 
12/18/11 - 12/31/11 (+3,859)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+57,152)2/1/12 = 99,992 (+1456)2/2/12 = 100,948 (+956)2/3/12 = 101,676 (+728)2/5/12 = 103,022 (+1346)2/6/12 = 103,783 (+761)*2/7/12 = 104,958 (+1175)*

----------


## thesnake742

1,000 since the caucuses!

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+66,490)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+145,553)2/1/12 = 826,001 (+6744)2/2/12 = 830,116 (+4115)2/3/12 = 833,379 (+3263)2/5/12 = 838,146 (+4767)2/6/12 = 840,288 (+2142)*2/7/12 = 842,589 (+2301)*2/8/12 = 845,225 (+2636)





Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+55,353)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+153,632)2/1/12 = 1,428,060 (+10,915)2/2/12 = 1,433,066 (+5006)2/3/12 = 1,438,000 (+4934)2/5/12 = 1,447,708 (+9708)2/6/12 = 1,452,569 (+4861)*2/7/12 = 1,455,886 (+3317)*2/8/12 = 1,459,783 (+3897)




Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+25,893)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+43,496)2/1/12 = 268,496 (+1031)2/2/12 = 270,693 (+2197)2/3/12 = 271,786 (+1093)2/5/12 = 272,707 (+921)2/6/12 = 273,462 (+755)*2/7/12 = 275,057 (+1595)*2/8/12 = 276,149 (+1092)




Santorum : 
12/18/11 - 12/31/11 (+3,859)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+57,152)2/1/12 = 99,992 (+1456)2/2/12 = 100,948 (+956)2/3/12 = 101,676 (+728)2/5/12 = 103,022 (+1346)2/6/12 = 103,783 (+761)*2/7/12 = 104,958 (+1175)*2/8/12 = 115,364 (+10,406)

----------


## slamhead

Uhg....Santorum and the sheep factor.

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+66,490)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+145,553)2/1/12 = 826,001 (+6744)2/2/12 = 830,116 (+4115)2/3/12 = 833,379 (+3263)2/5/12 = 838,146 (+4767)2/6/12 = 840,288 (+2142)*2/7/12 = 842,589 (+2301)*2/8/12 = 845,225 (+2636)2/9/12 = 847,341 (+2116)





Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+55,353)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+153,632)2/1/12 = 1,428,060 (+10,915)2/2/12 = 1,433,066 (+5006)2/3/12 = 1,438,000 (+4934)2/5/12 = 1,447,708 (+9708)2/6/12 = 1,452,569 (+4861)*2/7/12 = 1,455,886 (+3317)*2/8/12 = 1,459,783 (+3897)2/9/12 = 1,462,530 (+2747)




Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+25,893)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+43,496)2/1/12 = 268,496 (+1031)2/2/12 = 270,693 (+2197)2/3/12 = 271,786 (+1093)2/5/12 = 272,707 (+921)2/6/12 = 273,462 (+755)*2/7/12 = 275,057 (+1595)*2/8/12 = 276,149 (+1092)2/9/12 = 277,191 (+1042)




Santorum : 
12/18/11 - 12/31/11 (+3,859)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+57,152)2/1/12 = 99,992 (+1456)2/2/12 = 100,948 (+956)2/3/12 = 101,676 (+728)2/5/12 = 103,022 (+1346)2/6/12 = 103,783 (+761)*2/7/12 = 104,958 (+1175)*2/8/12 = 115,364 (+10,406)2/9/12 = 119,988 (+4624)

----------


## sailingaway

Well, let's win Maine...

Santorum is having his moment.

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> Which is stupid, since he's not paying for those ads. Goldman Suchs or one of his other Wall Street buddies who donate money are paying for them.


Either way, you're costing him like $0.50 for each time you click on one.  Big f***ing deal.

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+66,490)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+145,553)2/1/12 = 826,001 (+6744)2/2/12 = 830,116 (+4115)2/3/12 = 833,379 (+3263)2/5/12 = 838,146 (+4767)2/6/12 = 840,288 (+2142)*2/7/12 = 842,589 (+2301)*2/8/12 = 845,225 (+2636)2/9/12 = 847,341 (+2116)2/10/12 = 849,668 (+2327)





Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+55,353)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+153,632)2/1/12 = 1,428,060 (+10,915)2/2/12 = 1,433,066 (+5006)2/3/12 = 1,438,000 (+4934)2/5/12 = 1,447,708 (+9708)2/6/12 = 1,452,569 (+4861)*2/7/12 = 1,455,886 (+3317)*2/8/12 = 1,459,783 (+3897)2/9/12 = 1,462,530 (+2747)2/10/12 = 1,465,187 (+2657)




Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+25,893)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+43,496)2/1/12 = 268,496 (+1031)2/2/12 = 270,693 (+2197)2/3/12 = 271,786 (+1093)2/5/12 = 272,707 (+921)2/6/12 = 273,462 (+755)*2/7/12 = 275,057 (+1595)*2/8/12 = 276,149 (+1092)2/9/12 = 277,191 (+1042)2/10/12 = 278,135 (+944)




Santorum : 
12/18/11 - 12/31/11 (+3,859)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+57,152)2/1/12 = 99,992 (+1456)2/2/12 = 100,948 (+956)2/3/12 = 101,676 (+728)2/5/12 = 103,022 (+1346)2/6/12 = 103,783 (+761)*2/7/12 = 104,958 (+1175)*2/8/12 = 115,364 (+10,406)2/9/12 = 119,988 (+4624)2/10/12 = 123,467 (+3479)

----------


## soulcyon

should we count the grassroot movement facebook group likes as well as ron paul?

----------


## AlexG

> should we count the grassroot movement facebook group likes as well as ron paul?


Uhh, you can but this thread is focused on the official pages of the candidates

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+66,490)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+145,553)2/1/12 = 826,001 (+6744)2/2/12 = 830,116 (+4115)2/3/12 = 833,379 (+3263)2/5/12 = 838,146 (+4767)2/6/12 = 840,288 (+2142)*2/7/12 = 842,589 (+2301)*2/8/12 = 845,225 (+2636)2/9/12 = 847,341 (+2116)2/10/12 = 849,668 (+2327)*2/11/12 = 852,606 (+2938)*





Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+55,353)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+153,632)2/1/12 = 1,428,060 (+10,915)2/2/12 = 1,433,066 (+5006)2/3/12 = 1,438,000 (+4934)2/5/12 = 1,447,708 (+9708)2/6/12 = 1,452,569 (+4861)*2/7/12 = 1,455,886 (+3317)*2/8/12 = 1,459,783 (+3897)2/9/12 = 1,462,530 (+2747)2/10/12 = 1,465,187 (+2657)*2/11/12 = 1,468,058 (+2871)*




Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+25,893)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+43,496)2/1/12 = 268,496 (+1031)2/2/12 = 270,693 (+2197)2/3/12 = 271,786 (+1093)2/5/12 = 272,707 (+921)2/6/12 = 273,462 (+755)*2/7/12 = 275,057 (+1595)*2/8/12 = 276,149 (+1092)2/9/12 = 277,191 (+1042)2/10/12 = 278,135 (+944)*2/11/12 = 278,917 (+782)*




Santorum : 
12/18/11 - 12/31/11 (+3,859)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+57,152)2/1/12 = 99,992 (+1456)2/2/12 = 100,948 (+956)2/3/12 = 101,676 (+728)2/5/12 = 103,022 (+1346)2/6/12 = 103,783 (+761)*2/7/12 = 104,958 (+1175)*2/8/12 = 115,364 (+10,406)2/9/12 = 119,988 (+4624)2/10/12 = 123,467 (+3479)*2/11/12 = 125,822 (+2355)*

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+66,490)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+145,553)2/1/12 = 826,001 (+6744)2/2/12 = 830,116 (+4115)2/3/12 = 833,379 (+3263)2/5/12 = 838,146 (+4767)2/6/12 = 840,288 (+2142)*2/7/12 = 842,589 (+2301)*2/8/12 = 845,225 (+2636)2/9/12 = 847,341 (+2116)2/10/12 = 849,668 (+2327)*2/11/12 = 852,606 (+2938)*2/12/12 = 854,308 (+1702)





Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+55,353)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+153,632)2/1/12 = 1,428,060 (+10,915)2/2/12 = 1,433,066 (+5006)2/3/12 = 1,438,000 (+4934)2/5/12 = 1,447,708 (+9708)2/6/12 = 1,452,569 (+4861)*2/7/12 = 1,455,886 (+3317)*2/8/12 = 1,459,783 (+3897)2/9/12 = 1,462,530 (+2747)2/10/12 = 1,465,187 (+2657)*2/11/12 = 1,468,058 (+2871)*2/12/12 = 1,469,715 (+1657)




Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+25,893)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+43,496)2/1/12 = 268,496 (+1031)2/2/12 = 270,693 (+2197)2/3/12 = 271,786 (+1093)2/5/12 = 272,707 (+921)2/6/12 = 273,462 (+755)*2/7/12 = 275,057 (+1595)*2/8/12 = 276,149 (+1092)2/9/12 = 277,191 (+1042)2/10/12 = 278,135 (+944)*2/11/12 = 278,917 (+782)*2/12/12 = 279,819 (+902)




Santorum : 
12/18/11 - 12/31/11 (+3,859)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+57,152)2/1/12 = 99,992 (+1456)2/2/12 = 100,948 (+956)2/3/12 = 101,676 (+728)2/5/12 = 103,022 (+1346)2/6/12 = 103,783 (+761)*2/7/12 = 104,958 (+1175)*2/8/12 = 115,364 (+10,406)2/9/12 = 119,988 (+4624)2/10/12 = 123,467 (+3479)*2/11/12 = 125,822 (+2355)*2/12/12 = 127,120 (+1295)

----------


## asurfaholic

Paul leading again..

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+66,490)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+145,553)2/1/12 = 826,001 (+6744)2/2/12 = 830,116 (+4115)2/3/12 = 833,379 (+3263)2/5/12 = 838,146 (+4767)2/6/12 = 840,288 (+2142)*2/7/12 = 842,589 (+2301)*2/8/12 = 845,225 (+2636)2/9/12 = 847,341 (+2116)2/10/12 = 849,668 (+2327)*2/11/12 = 852,606 (+2938)*2/12/12 = 854,308 (+1702)2/13/12 = 855,840 (+1532)




Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+55,353)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+153,632)2/1/12 = 1,428,060 (+10,915)2/2/12 = 1,433,066 (+5006)2/3/12 = 1,438,000 (+4934)2/5/12 = 1,447,708 (+9708)2/6/12 = 1,452,569 (+4861)*2/7/12 = 1,455,886 (+3317)*2/8/12 = 1,459,783 (+3897)2/9/12 = 1,462,530 (+2747)2/10/12 = 1,465,187 (+2657)*2/11/12 = 1,468,058 (+2871)*2/12/12 = 1,469,715 (+1657)2/13/12 = 1,471,156 (+1441)




Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+25,893)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+43,496)2/1/12 = 268,496 (+1031)2/2/12 = 270,693 (+2197)2/3/12 = 271,786 (+1093)2/5/12 = 272,707 (+921)2/6/12 = 273,462 (+755)*2/7/12 = 275,057 (+1595)*2/8/12 = 276,149 (+1092)2/9/12 = 277,191 (+1042)2/10/12 = 278,135 (+944)*2/11/12 = 278,917 (+782)*2/12/12 = 279,819 (+902)2/13/12 = 280,490 (+671)




Santorum : 
12/18/11 - 12/31/11 (+3,859)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+57,152)2/1/12 = 99,992 (+1456)2/2/12 = 100,948 (+956)2/3/12 = 101,676 (+728)2/5/12 = 103,022 (+1346)2/6/12 = 103,783 (+761)*2/7/12 = 104,958 (+1175)*2/8/12 = 115,364 (+10,406)2/9/12 = 119,988 (+4624)2/10/12 = 123,467 (+3479)*2/11/12 = 125,822 (+2355)*2/12/12 = 127,120 (+1295)2/13/12 = 128,712 (+1592)

----------


## Simple

Slightly related, the Ron Paul subreddit just passed the Obama subreddit for memebership:

obama
18,129 readers

ronpaul
18,429 readers

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+66,490)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+145,553)2/1/12 = 826,001 (+6744)2/2/12 = 830,116 (+4115)2/3/12 = 833,379 (+3263)2/5/12 = 838,146 (+4767)2/6/12 = 840,288 (+2142)*2/7/12 = 842,589 (+2301)*2/8/12 = 845,225 (+2636)2/9/12 = 847,341 (+2116)2/10/12 = 849,668 (+2327)*2/11/12 = 852,606 (+2938)*2/12/12 = 854,308 (+1702)2/13/12 = 855,840 (+1532)2/14/12 = 857,786 (+1946)





Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+55,353)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+153,632)2/1/12 = 1,428,060 (+10,915)2/2/12 = 1,433,066 (+5006)2/3/12 = 1,438,000 (+4934)2/5/12 = 1,447,708 (+9708)2/6/12 = 1,452,569 (+4861)*2/7/12 = 1,455,886 (+3317)*2/8/12 = 1,459,783 (+3897)2/9/12 = 1,462,530 (+2747)2/10/12 = 1,465,187 (+2657)*2/11/12 = 1,468,058 (+2871)*2/12/12 = 1,469,715 (+1657)2/13/12 = 1,471,156 (+1441)2/14/12 = 1,473,571 (+2415)




Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+25,893)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+43,496)2/1/12 = 268,496 (+1031)2/2/12 = 270,693 (+2197)2/3/12 = 271,786 (+1093)2/5/12 = 272,707 (+921)2/6/12 = 273,462 (+755)*2/7/12 = 275,057 (+1595)*2/8/12 = 276,149 (+1092)2/9/12 = 277,191 (+1042)2/10/12 = 278,135 (+944)*2/11/12 = 278,917 (+782)*2/12/12 = 279,819 (+902)2/13/12 = 280,490 (+671)2/14/12 = 281,029 (+539)




Santorum : 
12/18/11 - 12/31/11 (+3,859)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+57,152)2/1/12 = 99,992 (+1456)2/2/12 = 100,948 (+956)2/3/12 = 101,676 (+728)2/5/12 = 103,022 (+1346)2/6/12 = 103,783 (+761)*2/7/12 = 104,958 (+1175)*2/8/12 = 115,364 (+10,406)2/9/12 = 119,988 (+4624)2/10/12 = 123,467 (+3479)*2/11/12 = 125,822 (+2355)*2/12/12 = 127,120 (+1295)2/13/12 = 128,712 (+1592)2/14/12 = 131,531 (+2819)

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+66,490)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+145,553)2/1/12 = 826,001 (+6744)2/2/12 = 830,116 (+4115)2/3/12 = 833,379 (+3263)2/5/12 = 838,146 (+4767)2/6/12 = 840,288 (+2142)*2/7/12 = 842,589 (+2301)*2/8/12 = 845,225 (+2636)2/9/12 = 847,341 (+2116)2/10/12 = 849,668 (+2327)*2/11/12 = 852,606 (+2938)*2/12/12 = 854,308 (+1702)2/13/12 = 855,840 (+1532)2/14/12 = 857,786 (+1946)2/15/12 = 859,349 (+1563)





Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+55,353)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+153,632)2/1/12 = 1,428,060 (+10,915)2/2/12 = 1,433,066 (+5006)2/3/12 = 1,438,000 (+4934)2/5/12 = 1,447,708 (+9708)2/6/12 = 1,452,569 (+4861)*2/7/12 = 1,455,886 (+3317)*2/8/12 = 1,459,783 (+3897)2/9/12 = 1,462,530 (+2747)2/10/12 = 1,465,187 (+2657)*2/11/12 = 1,468,058 (+2871)*2/12/12 = 1,469,715 (+1657)2/13/12 = 1,471,156 (+1441)2/14/12 = 1,473,571 (+2415)2/15/12 = 1,475,804 (+2233)




Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+25,893)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+43,496)2/1/12 = 268,496 (+1031)2/2/12 = 270,693 (+2197)2/3/12 = 271,786 (+1093)2/5/12 = 272,707 (+921)2/6/12 = 273,462 (+755)*2/7/12 = 275,057 (+1595)*2/8/12 = 276,149 (+1092)2/9/12 = 277,191 (+1042)2/10/12 = 278,135 (+944)*2/11/12 = 278,917 (+782)*2/12/12 = 279,819 (+902)2/13/12 = 280,490 (+671)2/14/12 = 281,029 (+539)2/15/12 = 281,498 (+469)




Santorum : 
12/18/11 - 12/31/11 (+3,859)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+57,152)2/1/12 = 99,992 (+1456)2/2/12 = 100,948 (+956)2/3/12 = 101,676 (+728)2/5/12 = 103,022 (+1346)2/6/12 = 103,783 (+761)*2/7/12 = 104,958 (+1175)*2/8/12 = 115,364 (+10,406)2/9/12 = 119,988 (+4624)2/10/12 = 123,467 (+3479)*2/11/12 = 125,822 (+2355)*2/12/12 = 127,120 (+1295)2/13/12 = 128,712 (+1592)2/14/12 = 131,531 (+2819)2/15/12 = 134,651 (+3120)

----------


## iGGz

[}{]

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+66,490)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+145,553)2/1/12 = 826,001 (+6744)2/2/12 = 830,116 (+4115)2/3/12 = 833,379 (+3263)2/5/12 = 838,146 (+4767)2/6/12 = 840,288 (+2142)*2/7/12 = 842,589 (+2301)*2/8/12 = 845,225 (+2636)2/9/12 = 847,341 (+2116)2/10/12 = 849,668 (+2327)*2/11/12 = 852,606 (+2938)*2/12/12 = 854,308 (+1702)2/13/12 = 855,840 (+1532)2/14/12 = 857,786 (+1946)2/15/12 = 859,349 (+1563)2/16/12 = 860,812 (+1463)





Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+55,353)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+153,632)2/1/12 = 1,428,060 (+10,915)2/2/12 = 1,433,066 (+5006)2/3/12 = 1,438,000 (+4934)2/5/12 = 1,447,708 (+9708)2/6/12 = 1,452,569 (+4861)*2/7/12 = 1,455,886 (+3317)*2/8/12 = 1,459,783 (+3897)2/9/12 = 1,462,530 (+2747)2/10/12 = 1,465,187 (+2657)*2/11/12 = 1,468,058 (+2871)*2/12/12 = 1,469,715 (+1657)2/13/12 = 1,471,156 (+1441)2/14/12 = 1,473,571 (+2415)2/15/12 = 1,475,804 (+2233)2/16/12 = 1,477,315 (+1511)




Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+25,893)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+43,496)2/1/12 = 268,496 (+1031)2/2/12 = 270,693 (+2197)2/3/12 = 271,786 (+1093)2/5/12 = 272,707 (+921)2/6/12 = 273,462 (+755)*2/7/12 = 275,057 (+1595)*2/8/12 = 276,149 (+1092)2/9/12 = 277,191 (+1042)2/10/12 = 278,135 (+944)*2/11/12 = 278,917 (+782)*2/12/12 = 279,819 (+902)2/13/12 = 280,490 (+671)2/14/12 = 281,029 (+539)2/15/12 = 281,498 (+469)2/16/12 = 282,018 (+520)




Santorum : 
12/18/11 - 12/31/11 (+3,859)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+57,152)2/1/12 = 99,992 (+1456)2/2/12 = 100,948 (+956)2/3/12 = 101,676 (+728)2/5/12 = 103,022 (+1346)2/6/12 = 103,783 (+761)*2/7/12 = 104,958 (+1175)*2/8/12 = 115,364 (+10,406)2/9/12 = 119,988 (+4624)2/10/12 = 123,467 (+3479)*2/11/12 = 125,822 (+2355)*2/12/12 = 127,120 (+1295)2/13/12 = 128,712 (+1592)2/14/12 = 131,531 (+2819)2/15/12 = 134,651 (+3120)2/16/12 = 137,156 (+2505)

----------


## wgadget

And supposedly Sick Rantorum is the "frontrunner."  

They must seriously think we're stupid.

----------


## iGGz

[}{]

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+66,490)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+145,553)2/1/12 = 826,001 (+6744)2/2/12 = 830,116 (+4115)2/3/12 = 833,379 (+3263)2/5/12 = 838,146 (+4767)2/6/12 = 840,288 (+2142)*2/7/12 = 842,589 (+2301)*2/8/12 = 845,225 (+2636)2/9/12 = 847,341 (+2116)2/10/12 = 849,668 (+2327)*2/11/12 = 852,606 (+2938)*2/12/12 = 854,308 (+1702)2/13/12 = 855,840 (+1532)2/14/12 = 857,786 (+1946)2/15/12 = 859,349 (+1563)2/16/12 = 860,812 (+1463)2/17/12 = 182,513 (+1701)





Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+55,353)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+153,632)2/1/12 = 1,428,060 (+10,915)2/2/12 = 1,433,066 (+5006)2/3/12 = 1,438,000 (+4934)2/5/12 = 1,447,708 (+9708)2/6/12 = 1,452,569 (+4861)*2/7/12 = 1,455,886 (+3317)*2/8/12 = 1,459,783 (+3897)2/9/12 = 1,462,530 (+2747)2/10/12 = 1,465,187 (+2657)*2/11/12 = 1,468,058 (+2871)*2/12/12 = 1,469,715 (+1657)2/13/12 = 1,471,156 (+1441)2/14/12 = 1,473,571 (+2415)2/15/12 = 1,475,804 (+2233)2/16/12 = 1,477,315 (+1511)2/17/12 = 1,478,785 (+1470)




Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+25,893)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+43,496)2/1/12 = 268,496 (+1031)2/2/12 = 270,693 (+2197)2/3/12 = 271,786 (+1093)2/5/12 = 272,707 (+921)2/6/12 = 273,462 (+755)*2/7/12 = 275,057 (+1595)*2/8/12 = 276,149 (+1092)2/9/12 = 277,191 (+1042)2/10/12 = 278,135 (+944)*2/11/12 = 278,917 (+782)*2/12/12 = 279,819 (+902)2/13/12 = 280,490 (+671)2/14/12 = 281,029 (+539)2/15/12 = 281,498 (+469)2/16/12 = 282,018 (+520)2/17/12 = 282,641 (+623)




Santorum : 
12/18/11 - 12/31/11 (+3,859)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+57,152)2/1/12 = 99,992 (+1456)2/2/12 = 100,948 (+956)2/3/12 = 101,676 (+728)2/5/12 = 103,022 (+1346)2/6/12 = 103,783 (+761)*2/7/12 = 104,958 (+1175)*2/8/12 = 115,364 (+10,406)2/9/12 = 119,988 (+4624)2/10/12 = 123,467 (+3479)*2/11/12 = 125,822 (+2355)*2/12/12 = 127,120 (+1295)2/13/12 = 128,712 (+1592)2/14/12 = 131,531 (+2819)2/15/12 = 134,651 (+3120)2/16/12 = 137,156 (+2505)2/17/12 = 139,374 (+2218)

----------


## IterTemporis

> Ron Paul: 
> 2/17/12 = 182,513 (+1701)


862,513?

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+66,490)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+145,553)2/1/12 = 826,001 (+6744)2/2/12 = 830,116 (+4115)2/3/12 = 833,379 (+3263)2/5/12 = 838,146 (+4767)2/6/12 = 840,288 (+2142)*2/7/12 = 842,589 (+2301)*2/8/12 = 845,225 (+2636)2/9/12 = 847,341 (+2116)2/10/12 = 849,668 (+2327)*2/11/12 = 852,606 (+2938)*2/12/12 = 854,308 (+1702)2/13/12 = 855,840 (+1532)2/14/12 = 857,786 (+1946)2/15/12 = 859,349 (+1563)2/16/12 = 860,812 (+1463)2/17/12 = 862,513 (+1701)2/18/12 = 863,592 (+1079)






Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+55,353)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+153,632)2/1/12 = 1,428,060 (+10,915)2/2/12 = 1,433,066 (+5006)2/3/12 = 1,438,000 (+4934)2/5/12 = 1,447,708 (+9708)2/6/12 = 1,452,569 (+4861)*2/7/12 = 1,455,886 (+3317)*2/8/12 = 1,459,783 (+3897)2/9/12 = 1,462,530 (+2747)2/10/12 = 1,465,187 (+2657)*2/11/12 = 1,468,058 (+2871)*2/12/12 = 1,469,715 (+1657)2/13/12 = 1,471,156 (+1441)2/14/12 = 1,473,571 (+2415)2/15/12 = 1,475,804 (+2233)2/16/12 = 1,477,315 (+1511)2/17/12 = 1,478,785 (+1470)2/18/12 = 1,480,415 (+1630)




Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+25,893)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+43,496)2/1/12 = 268,496 (+1031)2/2/12 = 270,693 (+2197)2/3/12 = 271,786 (+1093)2/5/12 = 272,707 (+921)2/6/12 = 273,462 (+755)*2/7/12 = 275,057 (+1595)*2/8/12 = 276,149 (+1092)2/9/12 = 277,191 (+1042)2/10/12 = 278,135 (+944)*2/11/12 = 278,917 (+782)*2/12/12 = 279,819 (+902)2/13/12 = 280,490 (+671)2/14/12 = 281,029 (+539)2/15/12 = 281,498 (+469)2/16/12 = 282,018 (+520)2/17/12 = 282,641 (+623)2/18/12 = 283,225 (+584)




Santorum : 
12/18/11 - 12/31/11 (+3,859)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+57,152)2/1/12 = 99,992 (+1456)2/2/12 = 100,948 (+956)2/3/12 = 101,676 (+728)2/5/12 = 103,022 (+1346)2/6/12 = 103,783 (+761)*2/7/12 = 104,958 (+1175)*2/8/12 = 115,364 (+10,406)2/9/12 = 119,988 (+4624)2/10/12 = 123,467 (+3479)*2/11/12 = 125,822 (+2355)*2/12/12 = 127,120 (+1295)2/13/12 = 128,712 (+1592)2/14/12 = 131,531 (+2819)2/15/12 = 134,651 (+3120)2/16/12 = 137,156 (+2505)2/17/12 = 139,374 (+2218)2/18/12 = 141,331 (+1957)

----------


## braane

Another slow day. Is he losing likes or are we just gaining that few?

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+66,490)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+145,553)2/1/12 = 826,001 (+6744)2/2/12 = 830,116 (+4115)2/3/12 = 833,379 (+3263)2/5/12 = 838,146 (+4767)2/6/12 = 840,288 (+2142)*2/7/12 = 842,589 (+2301)*2/8/12 = 845,225 (+2636)2/9/12 = 847,341 (+2116)2/10/12 = 849,668 (+2327)*2/11/12 = 852,606 (+2938)*2/12/12 = 854,308 (+1702)2/13/12 = 855,840 (+1532)2/14/12 = 857,786 (+1946)2/15/12 = 859,349 (+1563)2/16/12 = 860,812 (+1463)2/17/12 = 862,513 (+1701)2/18/12 = 863,592 (+1079)2/19/12 = 864,648 (+1056)






Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+55,353)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+153,632)2/1/12 = 1,428,060 (+10,915)2/2/12 = 1,433,066 (+5006)2/3/12 = 1,438,000 (+4934)2/5/12 = 1,447,708 (+9708)2/6/12 = 1,452,569 (+4861)*2/7/12 = 1,455,886 (+3317)*2/8/12 = 1,459,783 (+3897)2/9/12 = 1,462,530 (+2747)2/10/12 = 1,465,187 (+2657)*2/11/12 = 1,468,058 (+2871)*2/12/12 = 1,469,715 (+1657)2/13/12 = 1,471,156 (+1441)2/14/12 = 1,473,571 (+2415)2/15/12 = 1,475,804 (+2233)2/16/12 = 1,477,315 (+1511)2/17/12 = 1,478,785 (+1470)2/18/12 = 1,480,415 (+1630)2/19/12 = 1,482,005 (+1590)




Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+25,893)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+43,496)2/1/12 = 268,496 (+1031)2/2/12 = 270,693 (+2197)2/3/12 = 271,786 (+1093)2/5/12 = 272,707 (+921)2/6/12 = 273,462 (+755)*2/7/12 = 275,057 (+1595)*2/8/12 = 276,149 (+1092)2/9/12 = 277,191 (+1042)2/10/12 = 278,135 (+944)*2/11/12 = 278,917 (+782)*2/12/12 = 279,819 (+902)2/13/12 = 280,490 (+671)2/14/12 = 281,029 (+539)2/15/12 = 281,498 (+469)2/16/12 = 282,018 (+520)2/17/12 = 282,641 (+623)2/18/12 = 283,225 (+584)2/19/12 = 283,659 (+434)




Santorum : 
12/18/11 - 12/31/11 (+3,859)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+57,152)2/1/12 = 99,992 (+1456)2/2/12 = 100,948 (+956)2/3/12 = 101,676 (+728)2/5/12 = 103,022 (+1346)2/6/12 = 103,783 (+761)*2/7/12 = 104,958 (+1175)*2/8/12 = 115,364 (+10,406)2/9/12 = 119,988 (+4624)2/10/12 = 123,467 (+3479)*2/11/12 = 125,822 (+2355)*2/12/12 = 127,120 (+1295)2/13/12 = 128,712 (+1592)2/14/12 = 131,531 (+2819)2/15/12 = 134,651 (+3120)2/16/12 = 137,156 (+2505)2/17/12 = 139,374 (+2218)2/18/12 = 141,331 (+1957)2/19/12 = 143,130 (+1799)

----------


## sailingaway

We need a jolt. These huge events would do it if national media covered them, but of course they don't.

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+66,490)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+145,553)2/1/12 = 826,001 (+6744)2/2/12 = 830,116 (+4115)2/3/12 = 833,379 (+3263)2/5/12 = 838,146 (+4767)2/6/12 = 840,288 (+2142)*2/7/12 = 842,589 (+2301)*2/8/12 = 845,225 (+2636)2/9/12 = 847,341 (+2116)2/10/12 = 849,668 (+2327)*2/11/12 = 852,606 (+2938)*2/12/12 = 854,308 (+1702)2/13/12 = 855,840 (+1532)2/14/12 = 857,786 (+1946)2/15/12 = 859,349 (+1563)2/16/12 = 860,812 (+1463)2/17/12 = 862,513 (+1701)2/18/12 = 863,592 (+1079)2/19/12 = 864,648 (+1056)2/20/12 = 866,199 (+1551)





Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+55,353)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+153,632)2/1/12 = 1,428,060 (+10,915)2/2/12 = 1,433,066 (+5006)2/3/12 = 1,438,000 (+4934)2/5/12 = 1,447,708 (+9708)2/6/12 = 1,452,569 (+4861)*2/7/12 = 1,455,886 (+3317)*2/8/12 = 1,459,783 (+3897)2/9/12 = 1,462,530 (+2747)2/10/12 = 1,465,187 (+2657)*2/11/12 = 1,468,058 (+2871)*2/12/12 = 1,469,715 (+1657)2/13/12 = 1,471,156 (+1441)2/14/12 = 1,473,571 (+2415)2/15/12 = 1,475,804 (+2233)2/16/12 = 1,477,315 (+1511)2/17/12 = 1,478,785 (+1470)2/18/12 = 1,480,415 (+1630)2/19/12 = 1,482,005 (+1590)2/20/12 = 1,483,868 (+1863)




Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+25,893)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+43,496)2/1/12 = 268,496 (+1031)2/2/12 = 270,693 (+2197)2/3/12 = 271,786 (+1093)2/5/12 = 272,707 (+921)2/6/12 = 273,462 (+755)*2/7/12 = 275,057 (+1595)*2/8/12 = 276,149 (+1092)2/9/12 = 277,191 (+1042)2/10/12 = 278,135 (+944)*2/11/12 = 278,917 (+782)*2/12/12 = 279,819 (+902)2/13/12 = 280,490 (+671)2/14/12 = 281,029 (+539)2/15/12 = 281,498 (+469)2/16/12 = 282,018 (+520)2/17/12 = 282,641 (+623)2/18/12 = 283,225 (+584)2/19/12 = 283,659 (+434)2/20/12 = 284,099 (+440)




Santorum : 
12/18/11 - 12/31/11 (+3,859)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+57,152)2/1/12 = 99,992 (+1456)2/2/12 = 100,948 (+956)2/3/12 = 101,676 (+728)2/5/12 = 103,022 (+1346)2/6/12 = 103,783 (+761)*2/7/12 = 104,958 (+1175)*2/8/12 = 115,364 (+10,406)2/9/12 = 119,988 (+4624)2/10/12 = 123,467 (+3479)*2/11/12 = 125,822 (+2355)*2/12/12 = 127,120 (+1295)2/13/12 = 128,712 (+1592)2/14/12 = 131,531 (+2819)2/15/12 = 134,651 (+3120)2/16/12 = 137,156 (+2505)2/17/12 = 139,374 (+2218)2/18/12 = 141,331 (+1957)2/19/12 = 143,130 (+1799)2/20/12 = 145,677 (+2547)

----------


## Roxi

> Damn I just noticed half of the comments on Rick Perry's FB page are from Ron Paul supporters stirring up trouble. All they are doing is pushing away potential voters.
> 
> While it's hilarious to see, it doesn't help us at all. Restrain yourselves!


"Supposed" Ron Paul supporters. Not saying plenty aren't, but there is a concerted effort to make us look bad by doing things like this.

----------


## Brett85

I don't see any evidence that Santorum's momentum is slowing at all.  I'm afraid the Intrade people who only have Santorum at a 16% chance of winning are going to be wrong.

----------


## seawolf

Romney is not attacking Santorum like he and his Super Pac did Gingrich.  They know the world is watching and will condemn him as soon as he does.

Santorum frankly is getting a free pass up to this point.

----------


## kathy88

> Romney is not attacking Santorum like he and his Super Pac did Gingrich.  They know the world is watching and will condemn him as soon as he does.
> 
> Santorum frankly is getting a free pass up to this point.


He'll get pwned Wednesday night hopefully.

----------


## The_Ruffneck

> I don't see any evidence that Santorum's momentum is slowing at all.  I'm afraid the Intrade people who only have Santorum at a 16% chance of winning are going to be wrong.


Santorum is locked out of too many delegates to win outright

----------


## freeforall

> "Supposed" Ron Paul supporters. Not saying plenty aren't, but there is a concerted effort to make us look bad by doing things like this.


I totally agree that this is happening.  There is not much that Ron Paul can be attacked for that has legs so it is likely that it is created.  Think junior high popularity games and it should be very clear.

----------


## freeforall

PS.  Another thank you to ericams.  I check this thread every day.  I hope it is not becoming tedious for you.

----------


## Hospitaller

> PS.  Another thank you to ericams.  I check this thread every day.  I hope it is not becoming tedious for you.


Thankyou eric.

----------


## Brett85

> Santorum is locked out of too many delegates to win outright


How is that?  I thought Virginia is the only state where Santorum isn't on the ballot?

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+66,490)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+145,553)2/1/12 = 826,001 (+6744)2/2/12 = 830,116 (+4115)2/3/12 = 833,379 (+3263)2/5/12 = 838,146 (+4767)2/6/12 = 840,288 (+2142)*2/7/12 = 842,589 (+2301)*2/8/12 = 845,225 (+2636)2/9/12 = 847,341 (+2116)2/10/12 = 849,668 (+2327)*2/11/12 = 852,606 (+2938)*2/12/12 = 854,308 (+1702)2/13/12 = 855,840 (+1532)2/14/12 = 857,786 (+1946)2/15/12 = 859,349 (+1563)2/16/12 = 860,812 (+1463)2/17/12 = 862,513 (+1701)2/18/12 = 863,592 (+1079)2/19/12 = 864,648 (+1056)2/20/12 = 866,199 (+1551)2/21/12 = 868,237 (+2038)





Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+55,353)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+153,632)2/1/12 = 1,428,060 (+10,915)2/2/12 = 1,433,066 (+5006)2/3/12 = 1,438,000 (+4934)2/5/12 = 1,447,708 (+9708)2/6/12 = 1,452,569 (+4861)*2/7/12 = 1,455,886 (+3317)*2/8/12 = 1,459,783 (+3897)2/9/12 = 1,462,530 (+2747)2/10/12 = 1,465,187 (+2657)*2/11/12 = 1,468,058 (+2871)*2/12/12 = 1,469,715 (+1657)2/13/12 = 1,471,156 (+1441)2/14/12 = 1,473,571 (+2415)2/15/12 = 1,475,804 (+2233)2/16/12 = 1,477,315 (+1511)2/17/12 = 1,478,785 (+1470)2/18/12 = 1,480,415 (+1630)2/19/12 = 1,482,005 (+1590)2/20/12 = 1,483,868 (+1863)2/21/12 = 1,485,281 (+1413)



Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+25,893)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+43,496)2/1/12 = 268,496 (+1031)2/2/12 = 270,693 (+2197)2/3/12 = 271,786 (+1093)2/5/12 = 272,707 (+921)2/6/12 = 273,462 (+755)*2/7/12 = 275,057 (+1595)*2/8/12 = 276,149 (+1092)2/9/12 = 277,191 (+1042)2/10/12 = 278,135 (+944)*2/11/12 = 278,917 (+782)*2/12/12 = 279,819 (+902)2/13/12 = 280,490 (+671)2/14/12 = 281,029 (+539)2/15/12 = 281,498 (+469)2/16/12 = 282,018 (+520)2/17/12 = 282,641 (+623)2/18/12 = 283,225 (+584)2/19/12 = 283,659 (+434)2/20/12 = 284,099 (+440)2/21/12 = 284,562 (+463)




Santorum : 
12/18/11 - 12/31/11 (+3,859)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+57,152)2/1/12 = 99,992 (+1456)2/2/12 = 100,948 (+956)2/3/12 = 101,676 (+728)2/5/12 = 103,022 (+1346)2/6/12 = 103,783 (+761)*2/7/12 = 104,958 (+1175)*2/8/12 = 115,364 (+10,406)2/9/12 = 119,988 (+4624)2/10/12 = 123,467 (+3479)*2/11/12 = 125,822 (+2355)*2/12/12 = 127,120 (+1295)2/13/12 = 128,712 (+1592)2/14/12 = 131,531 (+2819)2/15/12 = 134,651 (+3120)2/16/12 = 137,156 (+2505)2/17/12 = 139,374 (+2218)2/18/12 = 141,331 (+1957)2/19/12 = 143,130 (+1799)2/20/12 = 145,677 (+2547)2/21/12 = 148,078 (+2406)

----------


## ericams2786

> PS.  Another thank you to ericams.  I check this thread every day.  I hope it is not becoming tedious for you.


Thank you very much. It isn't tedious at all...though sometimes I feel bad because the updates don't go up in time because I'm either in town with the family or my wife has the computer.

----------


## AlexG

minor bump from vet rally?

----------


## sailingaway

Thank you Eric!  Looks like he is back at equilibrium, with his big rallies and TV appearance, and maybe the media from the vet rally (but honestly the media paid as little attention to that as possible, unfortunately) but we want that to go up.

----------


## iGGz

[}{]

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+66,490)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+145,553)2/1/12 = 826,001 (+6744)2/2/12 = 830,116 (+4115)2/3/12 = 833,379 (+3263)2/5/12 = 838,146 (+4767)2/6/12 = 840,288 (+2142)*2/7/12 = 842,589 (+2301)*2/8/12 = 845,225 (+2636)2/9/12 = 847,341 (+2116)2/10/12 = 849,668 (+2327)*2/11/12 = 852,606 (+2938)*2/12/12 = 854,308 (+1702)2/13/12 = 855,840 (+1532)2/14/12 = 857,786 (+1946)2/15/12 = 859,349 (+1563)2/16/12 = 860,812 (+1463)2/17/12 = 862,513 (+1701)2/18/12 = 863,592 (+1079)2/19/12 = 864,648 (+1056)2/20/12 = 866,199 (+1551)2/21/12 = 868,237 (+2038)2/22/12 = 869,964 (+1727)





Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+55,353)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+153,632)2/1/12 = 1,428,060 (+10,915)2/2/12 = 1,433,066 (+5006)2/3/12 = 1,438,000 (+4934)2/5/12 = 1,447,708 (+9708)2/6/12 = 1,452,569 (+4861)*2/7/12 = 1,455,886 (+3317)*2/8/12 = 1,459,783 (+3897)2/9/12 = 1,462,530 (+2747)2/10/12 = 1,465,187 (+2657)*2/11/12 = 1,468,058 (+2871)*2/12/12 = 1,469,715 (+1657)2/13/12 = 1,471,156 (+1441)2/14/12 = 1,473,571 (+2415)2/15/12 = 1,475,804 (+2233)2/16/12 = 1,477,315 (+1511)2/17/12 = 1,478,785 (+1470)2/18/12 = 1,480,415 (+1630)2/19/12 = 1,482,005 (+1590)2/20/12 = 1,483,868 (+1863)2/21/12 = 1,485,281 (+1413)2/22/12 = 1,486,203 (+922)



Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+25,893)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+43,496)2/1/12 = 268,496 (+1031)2/2/12 = 270,693 (+2197)2/3/12 = 271,786 (+1093)2/5/12 = 272,707 (+921)2/6/12 = 273,462 (+755)*2/7/12 = 275,057 (+1595)*2/8/12 = 276,149 (+1092)2/9/12 = 277,191 (+1042)2/10/12 = 278,135 (+944)*2/11/12 = 278,917 (+782)*2/12/12 = 279,819 (+902)2/13/12 = 280,490 (+671)2/14/12 = 281,029 (+539)2/15/12 = 281,498 (+469)2/16/12 = 282,018 (+520)2/17/12 = 282,641 (+623)2/18/12 = 283,225 (+584)2/19/12 = 283,659 (+434)2/20/12 = 284,099 (+440)2/21/12 = 284,562 (+463)2/22/12 = 285,067 (+505)




Santorum : 
12/18/11 - 12/31/11 (+3,859)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+57,152)2/1/12 = 99,992 (+1456)2/2/12 = 100,948 (+956)2/3/12 = 101,676 (+728)2/5/12 = 103,022 (+1346)2/6/12 = 103,783 (+761)*2/7/12 = 104,958 (+1175)*2/8/12 = 115,364 (+10,406)2/9/12 = 119,988 (+4624)2/10/12 = 123,467 (+3479)*2/11/12 = 125,822 (+2355)*2/12/12 = 127,120 (+1295)2/13/12 = 128,712 (+1592)2/14/12 = 131,531 (+2819)2/15/12 = 134,651 (+3120)2/16/12 = 137,156 (+2505)2/17/12 = 139,374 (+2218)2/18/12 = 141,331 (+1957)2/19/12 = 143,130 (+1799)2/20/12 = 145,677 (+2547)2/21/12 = 148,078 (+2406)2/22/12 = 150,412 (+2334)

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+66,490)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+145,553)2/1/12 = 826,001 (+6744)2/2/12 = 830,116 (+4115)2/3/12 = 833,379 (+3263)2/5/12 = 838,146 (+4767)2/6/12 = 840,288 (+2142)*2/7/12 = 842,589 (+2301)*2/8/12 = 845,225 (+2636)2/9/12 = 847,341 (+2116)2/10/12 = 849,668 (+2327)*2/11/12 = 852,606 (+2938)*2/12/12 = 854,308 (+1702)2/13/12 = 855,840 (+1532)2/14/12 = 857,786 (+1946)2/15/12 = 859,349 (+1563)2/16/12 = 860,812 (+1463)2/17/12 = 862,513 (+1701)2/18/12 = 863,592 (+1079)2/19/12 = 864,648 (+1056)2/20/12 = 866,199 (+1551)2/21/12 = 868,237 (+2038)2/22/12 = 869,964 (+1727)2/23/12 = 872,830 (+2866)





Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+55,353)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+153,632)2/1/12 = 1,428,060 (+10,915)2/2/12 = 1,433,066 (+5006)2/3/12 = 1,438,000 (+4934)2/5/12 = 1,447,708 (+9708)2/6/12 = 1,452,569 (+4861)*2/7/12 = 1,455,886 (+3317)*2/8/12 = 1,459,783 (+3897)2/9/12 = 1,462,530 (+2747)2/10/12 = 1,465,187 (+2657)*2/11/12 = 1,468,058 (+2871)*2/12/12 = 1,469,715 (+1657)2/13/12 = 1,471,156 (+1441)2/14/12 = 1,473,571 (+2415)2/15/12 = 1,475,804 (+2233)2/16/12 = 1,477,315 (+1511)2/17/12 = 1,478,785 (+1470)2/18/12 = 1,480,415 (+1630)2/19/12 = 1,482,005 (+1590)2/20/12 = 1,483,868 (+1863)2/21/12 = 1,485,281 (+1413)2/22/12 = 1,486,203 (+922)2/23/12 = 1,488,279 (+2076)



Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+25,893)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+43,496)2/1/12 = 268,496 (+1031)2/2/12 = 270,693 (+2197)2/3/12 = 271,786 (+1093)2/5/12 = 272,707 (+921)2/6/12 = 273,462 (+755)*2/7/12 = 275,057 (+1595)*2/8/12 = 276,149 (+1092)2/9/12 = 277,191 (+1042)2/10/12 = 278,135 (+944)*2/11/12 = 278,917 (+782)*2/12/12 = 279,819 (+902)2/13/12 = 280,490 (+671)2/14/12 = 281,029 (+539)2/15/12 = 281,498 (+469)2/16/12 = 282,018 (+520)2/17/12 = 282,641 (+623)2/18/12 = 283,225 (+584)2/19/12 = 283,659 (+434)2/20/12 = 284,099 (+440)2/21/12 = 284,562 (+463)2/22/12 = 285,067 (+505)2/23/12 = 285,774 (+707)




Santorum : 
12/18/11 - 12/31/11 (+3,859)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+57,152)2/1/12 = 99,992 (+1456)2/2/12 = 100,948 (+956)2/3/12 = 101,676 (+728)2/5/12 = 103,022 (+1346)2/6/12 = 103,783 (+761)*2/7/12 = 104,958 (+1175)*2/8/12 = 115,364 (+10,406)2/9/12 = 119,988 (+4624)2/10/12 = 123,467 (+3479)*2/11/12 = 125,822 (+2355)*2/12/12 = 127,120 (+1295)2/13/12 = 128,712 (+1592)2/14/12 = 131,531 (+2819)2/15/12 = 134,651 (+3120)2/16/12 = 137,156 (+2505)2/17/12 = 139,374 (+2218)2/18/12 = 141,331 (+1957)2/19/12 = 143,130 (+1799)2/20/12 = 145,677 (+2547)2/21/12 = 148,078 (+2406)2/22/12 = 150,412 (+2334)2/23/12 = 152,395 (+1903)

----------


## asurfaholic

Sweet

----------


## bbartlog

Looks like a bump from the debate last night (and no one else got one). Nice!

----------


## sailingaway

> Looks like a bump from the debate last night (and no one else got one). Nice!


puny bump

----------


## eleganz

More proof of superb debate performance.


I wonder why nobody is complaining about Ron Paul's debate performance...he still got boo'd.  lol

----------


## pauliticalfan

> More proof of superb debate performance.
> 
> 
> I wonder why nobody is complaining about Ron Paul's debate performance...he still got boo'd.  lol


Because he shut those boos up with an amazing answer.

----------


## nano1895

> Because he shut those boos up with an amazing answer.


He also took a different approach, instead of going on further to try to "empathize" with Iran after stating the facts (there isn't any evidence they are getting a nuclear weapon) with the golden rule and such he made a good analogy of the 30,000 nukes the soviets had and how their are tens if not hundreds of nukes still floating around, I bet that had alot of people thinking. 

And that part about at least doing it properly to declare war was also wonderful

----------


## bbartlog

It's more than anyone else has gotten on any day in the past week or so. I don't know whether the lower numbers (for everyone, really) are a result of saturation, where everyone interested in politics has chosen sides by now, or whether it's a lull in media coverage of the primary. But regardless I think it's another sign that Paul clearly won the last debate.

----------


## SCOTUSman

Facebook likes have nothing to do with votes.

----------


## sailingaway

> Facebook likes have nothing to do with votes.


Ron tends to go up in polls when he goes up in facebook likes.  I know they aren't the same thing, but there does seem to be a rough correlation.

----------


## SCOTUSman

> Ron tends to go up in polls when he goes up in facebook likes.  I know they aren't the same thing, but there does seem to be a rough correlation.


My point was that the 'puny' bump, we shouldn't be too worried about. I suspect in the real polls we will see a nice bump after that debate performance. Not just because Ron was on last night, which he was. But, people were extremely turned off by Santorum's performance, but not only that, they were turned off by the idiotic, incoherent squabbling between Romney and Santorum. I think our bump will be bigger than our facebook like bump. That's what I meant!

----------


## theswedishchef

Not only a bump for Ron.
Also a drop for Rick.

hope is continues tomorrow.

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+66,490)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+145,553)2/1/12 = 826,001 (+6744)2/2/12 = 830,116 (+4115)2/3/12 = 833,379 (+3263)2/5/12 = 838,146 (+4767)2/6/12 = 840,288 (+2142)*2/7/12 = 842,589 (+2301)*2/8/12 = 845,225 (+2636)2/9/12 = 847,341 (+2116)2/10/12 = 849,668 (+2327)*2/11/12 = 852,606 (+2938)*2/12/12 = 854,308 (+1702)2/13/12 = 855,840 (+1532)2/14/12 = 857,786 (+1946)2/15/12 = 859,349 (+1563)2/16/12 = 860,812 (+1463)2/17/12 = 862,513 (+1701)2/18/12 = 863,592 (+1079)2/19/12 = 864,648 (+1056)2/20/12 = 866,199 (+1551)2/21/12 = 868,237 (+2038)2/22/12 = 869,964 (+1727)2/23/12 = 872,830 (+2866)2/24/12 = 874,497 (+1667)




Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+55,353)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+153,632)2/1/12 = 1,428,060 (+10,915)2/2/12 = 1,433,066 (+5006)2/3/12 = 1,438,000 (+4934)2/5/12 = 1,447,708 (+9708)2/6/12 = 1,452,569 (+4861)*2/7/12 = 1,455,886 (+3317)*2/8/12 = 1,459,783 (+3897)2/9/12 = 1,462,530 (+2747)2/10/12 = 1,465,187 (+2657)*2/11/12 = 1,468,058 (+2871)*2/12/12 = 1,469,715 (+1657)2/13/12 = 1,471,156 (+1441)2/14/12 = 1,473,571 (+2415)2/15/12 = 1,475,804 (+2233)2/16/12 = 1,477,315 (+1511)2/17/12 = 1,478,785 (+1470)2/18/12 = 1,480,415 (+1630)2/19/12 = 1,482,005 (+1590)2/20/12 = 1,483,868 (+1863)2/21/12 = 1,485,281 (+1413)2/22/12 = 1,486,203 (+922)2/23/12 = 1,488,279 (+2076)2/24/12 = 1,490,103 (+1824)



Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+25,893)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+43,496)2/1/12 = 268,496 (+1031)2/2/12 = 270,693 (+2197)2/3/12 = 271,786 (+1093)2/5/12 = 272,707 (+921)2/6/12 = 273,462 (+755)*2/7/12 = 275,057 (+1595)*2/8/12 = 276,149 (+1092)2/9/12 = 277,191 (+1042)2/10/12 = 278,135 (+944)*2/11/12 = 278,917 (+782)*2/12/12 = 279,819 (+902)2/13/12 = 280,490 (+671)2/14/12 = 281,029 (+539)2/15/12 = 281,498 (+469)2/16/12 = 282,018 (+520)2/17/12 = 282,641 (+623)2/18/12 = 283,225 (+584)2/19/12 = 283,659 (+434)2/20/12 = 284,099 (+440)2/21/12 = 284,562 (+463)2/22/12 = 285,067 (+505)2/23/12 = 285,774 (+707)2/24/12 = 286,548 (+774)




Santorum : 
12/18/11 - 12/31/11 (+3,859)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+57,152)2/1/12 = 99,992 (+1456)2/2/12 = 100,948 (+956)2/3/12 = 101,676 (+728)2/5/12 = 103,022 (+1346)2/6/12 = 103,783 (+761)*2/7/12 = 104,958 (+1175)*2/8/12 = 115,364 (+10,406)2/9/12 = 119,988 (+4624)2/10/12 = 123,467 (+3479)*2/11/12 = 125,822 (+2355)*2/12/12 = 127,120 (+1295)2/13/12 = 128,712 (+1592)2/14/12 = 131,531 (+2819)2/15/12 = 134,651 (+3120)2/16/12 = 137,156 (+2505)2/17/12 = 139,374 (+2218)2/18/12 = 141,331 (+1957)2/19/12 = 143,130 (+1799)2/20/12 = 145,677 (+2547)2/21/12 = 148,078 (+2406)2/22/12 = 150,412 (+2334)2/23/12 = 152,395 (+1903)2/24/12 = 153,773 (+1378)

----------


## iGGz

\/\/O\/\/

----------


## neverseen

Ruh Roh... santo is down 5 days running...

----------


## JustinL

Daily gains separate, together, 7-day average:

----------


## The_Ruffneck

> Ruh Roh... santo is down 5 days running...


gallup rolling average also showing santorum dropping quite sharply

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+66,490)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+145,553)2/1/12 = 826,001 (+6744)2/2/12 = 830,116 (+4115)2/3/12 = 833,379 (+3263)2/5/12 = 838,146 (+4767)2/6/12 = 840,288 (+2142)*2/7/12 = 842,589 (+2301)*2/8/12 = 845,225 (+2636)2/9/12 = 847,341 (+2116)2/10/12 = 849,668 (+2327)*2/11/12 = 852,606 (+2938)*2/12/12 = 854,308 (+1702)2/13/12 = 855,840 (+1532)2/14/12 = 857,786 (+1946)2/15/12 = 859,349 (+1563)2/16/12 = 860,812 (+1463)2/17/12 = 862,513 (+1701)2/18/12 = 863,592 (+1079)2/19/12 = 864,648 (+1056)2/20/12 = 866,199 (+1551)2/21/12 = 868,237 (+2038)2/22/12 = 869,964 (+1727)2/23/12 = 872,830 (+2866)2/24/12 = 874,497 (+1667)2/25/12 = 876,065 (+1568)




Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+55,353)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+153,632)2/1/12 = 1,428,060 (+10,915)2/2/12 = 1,433,066 (+5006)2/3/12 = 1,438,000 (+4934)2/5/12 = 1,447,708 (+9708)2/6/12 = 1,452,569 (+4861)*2/7/12 = 1,455,886 (+3317)*2/8/12 = 1,459,783 (+3897)2/9/12 = 1,462,530 (+2747)2/10/12 = 1,465,187 (+2657)*2/11/12 = 1,468,058 (+2871)*2/12/12 = 1,469,715 (+1657)2/13/12 = 1,471,156 (+1441)2/14/12 = 1,473,571 (+2415)2/15/12 = 1,475,804 (+2233)2/16/12 = 1,477,315 (+1511)2/17/12 = 1,478,785 (+1470)2/18/12 = 1,480,415 (+1630)2/19/12 = 1,482,005 (+1590)2/20/12 = 1,483,868 (+1863)2/21/12 = 1,485,281 (+1413)2/22/12 = 1,486,203 (+922)2/23/12 = 1,488,279 (+2076)2/24/12 = 1,490,103 (+1824)2/25/12 = 1,491,960 (+1857)




Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+25,893)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+43,496)2/1/12 = 268,496 (+1031)2/2/12 = 270,693 (+2197)2/3/12 = 271,786 (+1093)2/5/12 = 272,707 (+921)2/6/12 = 273,462 (+755)*2/7/12 = 275,057 (+1595)*2/8/12 = 276,149 (+1092)2/9/12 = 277,191 (+1042)2/10/12 = 278,135 (+944)*2/11/12 = 278,917 (+782)*2/12/12 = 279,819 (+902)2/13/12 = 280,490 (+671)2/14/12 = 281,029 (+539)2/15/12 = 281,498 (+469)2/16/12 = 282,018 (+520)2/17/12 = 282,641 (+623)2/18/12 = 283,225 (+584)2/19/12 = 283,659 (+434)2/20/12 = 284,099 (+440)2/21/12 = 284,562 (+463)2/22/12 = 285,067 (+505)2/23/12 = 285,774 (+707)2/24/12 = 286,548 (+774)2/25/12 = 287,191 (+643)




Santorum : 
12/18/11 - 12/31/11 (+3,859)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+57,152)2/1/12 = 99,992 (+1456)2/2/12 = 100,948 (+956)2/3/12 = 101,676 (+728)2/5/12 = 103,022 (+1346)2/6/12 = 103,783 (+761)*2/7/12 = 104,958 (+1175)*2/8/12 = 115,364 (+10,406)2/9/12 = 119,988 (+4624)2/10/12 = 123,467 (+3479)*2/11/12 = 125,822 (+2355)*2/12/12 = 127,120 (+1295)2/13/12 = 128,712 (+1592)2/14/12 = 131,531 (+2819)2/15/12 = 134,651 (+3120)2/16/12 = 137,156 (+2505)2/17/12 = 139,374 (+2218)2/18/12 = 141,331 (+1957)2/19/12 = 143,130 (+1799)2/20/12 = 145,677 (+2547)2/21/12 = 148,078 (+2406)2/22/12 = 150,412 (+2334)2/23/12 = 152,395 (+1903)2/24/12 = 153,773 (+1378)2/25/12 = 155,032 (+1259)

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+66,490)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+145,553)2/1/12 = 826,001 (+6744)2/2/12 = 830,116 (+4115)2/3/12 = 833,379 (+3263)2/5/12 = 838,146 (+4767)2/6/12 = 840,288 (+2142)*2/7/12 = 842,589 (+2301)*2/8/12 = 845,225 (+2636)2/9/12 = 847,341 (+2116)2/10/12 = 849,668 (+2327)*2/11/12 = 852,606 (+2938)*2/12/12 = 854,308 (+1702)2/13/12 = 855,840 (+1532)2/14/12 = 857,786 (+1946)2/15/12 = 859,349 (+1563)2/16/12 = 860,812 (+1463)2/17/12 = 862,513 (+1701)2/18/12 = 863,592 (+1079)2/19/12 = 864,648 (+1056)2/20/12 = 866,199 (+1551)2/21/12 = 868,237 (+2038)2/22/12 = 869,964 (+1727)2/23/12 = 872,830 (+2866)2/24/12 = 874,497 (+1667)2/25/12 = 876,065 (+1568)2/26/12 = 878,383(+2318)





Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+55,353)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+153,632)2/1/12 = 1,428,060 (+10,915)2/2/12 = 1,433,066 (+5006)2/3/12 = 1,438,000 (+4934)2/5/12 = 1,447,708 (+9708)2/6/12 = 1,452,569 (+4861)*2/7/12 = 1,455,886 (+3317)*2/8/12 = 1,459,783 (+3897)2/9/12 = 1,462,530 (+2747)2/10/12 = 1,465,187 (+2657)*2/11/12 = 1,468,058 (+2871)*2/12/12 = 1,469,715 (+1657)2/13/12 = 1,471,156 (+1441)2/14/12 = 1,473,571 (+2415)2/15/12 = 1,475,804 (+2233)2/16/12 = 1,477,315 (+1511)2/17/12 = 1,478,785 (+1470)2/18/12 = 1,480,415 (+1630)2/19/12 = 1,482,005 (+1590)2/20/12 = 1,483,868 (+1863)2/21/12 = 1,485,281 (+1413)2/22/12 = 1,486,203 (+922)2/23/12 = 1,488,279 (+2076)2/24/12 = 1,490,103 (+1824)2/25/12 = 1,491,960 (+1857)2/26/12 = 1,493,876 (+1916)



Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+25,893)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+43,496)2/1/12 = 268,496 (+1031)2/2/12 = 270,693 (+2197)2/3/12 = 271,786 (+1093)2/5/12 = 272,707 (+921)2/6/12 = 273,462 (+755)*2/7/12 = 275,057 (+1595)*2/8/12 = 276,149 (+1092)2/9/12 = 277,191 (+1042)2/10/12 = 278,135 (+944)*2/11/12 = 278,917 (+782)*2/12/12 = 279,819 (+902)2/13/12 = 280,490 (+671)2/14/12 = 281,029 (+539)2/15/12 = 281,498 (+469)2/16/12 = 282,018 (+520)2/17/12 = 282,641 (+623)2/18/12 = 283,225 (+584)2/19/12 = 283,659 (+434)2/20/12 = 284,099 (+440)2/21/12 = 284,562 (+463)2/22/12 = 285,067 (+505)2/23/12 = 285,774 (+707)2/24/12 = 286,548 (+774)2/25/12 = 287,191 (+643)2/26/12 = 287,768 (+577)




Santorum : 
12/18/11 - 12/31/11 (+3,859)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+57,152)2/1/12 = 99,992 (+1456)2/2/12 = 100,948 (+956)2/3/12 = 101,676 (+728)2/5/12 = 103,022 (+1346)2/6/12 = 103,783 (+761)*2/7/12 = 104,958 (+1175)*2/8/12 = 115,364 (+10,406)2/9/12 = 119,988 (+4624)2/10/12 = 123,467 (+3479)*2/11/12 = 125,822 (+2355)*2/12/12 = 127,120 (+1295)2/13/12 = 128,712 (+1592)2/14/12 = 131,531 (+2819)2/15/12 = 134,651 (+3120)2/16/12 = 137,156 (+2505)2/17/12 = 139,374 (+2218)2/18/12 = 141,331 (+1957)2/19/12 = 143,130 (+1799)2/20/12 = 145,677 (+2547)2/21/12 = 148,078 (+2406)2/22/12 = 150,412 (+2334)2/23/12 = 152,395 (+1903)2/24/12 = 153,773 (+1378)2/25/12 = 155,032 (+1259)2/26/12 = 156,721 (+1689)

----------


## asurfaholic

Winning... like a boss

----------


## Salvial

In the lead again. The surges coming from the septic system known as the media have worn off!

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+66,490)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+145,553)2/1/12 = 826,001 (+6744)2/2/12 = 830,116 (+4115)2/3/12 = 833,379 (+3263)2/5/12 = 838,146 (+4767)2/6/12 = 840,288 (+2142)*2/7/12 = 842,589 (+2301)*2/8/12 = 845,225 (+2636)2/9/12 = 847,341 (+2116)2/10/12 = 849,668 (+2327)*2/11/12 = 852,606 (+2938)*2/12/12 = 854,308 (+1702)2/13/12 = 855,840 (+1532)2/14/12 = 857,786 (+1946)2/15/12 = 859,349 (+1563)2/16/12 = 860,812 (+1463)2/17/12 = 862,513 (+1701)2/18/12 = 863,592 (+1079)2/19/12 = 864,648 (+1056)2/20/12 = 866,199 (+1551)2/21/12 = 868,237 (+2038)2/22/12 = 869,964 (+1727)2/23/12 = 872,830 (+2866)2/24/12 = 874,497 (+1667)2/25/12 = 876,065 (+1568)2/26/12 = 878,383 (+2318)2/27/12 = 880,725 (+2342)





Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+55,353)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+153,632)2/1/12 = 1,428,060 (+10,915)2/2/12 = 1,433,066 (+5006)2/3/12 = 1,438,000 (+4934)2/5/12 = 1,447,708 (+9708)2/6/12 = 1,452,569 (+4861)*2/7/12 = 1,455,886 (+3317)*2/8/12 = 1,459,783 (+3897)2/9/12 = 1,462,530 (+2747)2/10/12 = 1,465,187 (+2657)*2/11/12 = 1,468,058 (+2871)*2/12/12 = 1,469,715 (+1657)2/13/12 = 1,471,156 (+1441)2/14/12 = 1,473,571 (+2415)2/15/12 = 1,475,804 (+2233)2/16/12 = 1,477,315 (+1511)2/17/12 = 1,478,785 (+1470)2/18/12 = 1,480,415 (+1630)2/19/12 = 1,482,005 (+1590)2/20/12 = 1,483,868 (+1863)2/21/12 = 1,485,281 (+1413)2/22/12 = 1,486,203 (+922)2/23/12 = 1,488,279 (+2076)2/24/12 = 1,490,103 (+1824)2/25/12 = 1,491,960 (+1857)2/26/12 = 1,493,876 (+1916)2/27/12 = 1,495,859 (+1983)



Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+25,893)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+43,496)2/1/12 = 268,496 (+1031)2/2/12 = 270,693 (+2197)2/3/12 = 271,786 (+1093)2/5/12 = 272,707 (+921)2/6/12 = 273,462 (+755)*2/7/12 = 275,057 (+1595)*2/8/12 = 276,149 (+1092)2/9/12 = 277,191 (+1042)2/10/12 = 278,135 (+944)*2/11/12 = 278,917 (+782)*2/12/12 = 279,819 (+902)2/13/12 = 280,490 (+671)2/14/12 = 281,029 (+539)2/15/12 = 281,498 (+469)2/16/12 = 282,018 (+520)2/17/12 = 282,641 (+623)2/18/12 = 283,225 (+584)2/19/12 = 283,659 (+434)2/20/12 = 284,099 (+440)2/21/12 = 284,562 (+463)2/22/12 = 285,067 (+505)2/23/12 = 285,774 (+707)2/24/12 = 286,548 (+774)2/25/12 = 287,191 (+643)2/26/12 = 287,768 (+577)2/27/12 = 288,320 (+552)




Santorum : 
12/18/11 - 12/31/11 (+3,859)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+57,152)2/1/12 = 99,992 (+1456)2/2/12 = 100,948 (+956)2/3/12 = 101,676 (+728)2/5/12 = 103,022 (+1346)2/6/12 = 103,783 (+761)*2/7/12 = 104,958 (+1175)*2/8/12 = 115,364 (+10,406)2/9/12 = 119,988 (+4624)2/10/12 = 123,467 (+3479)*2/11/12 = 125,822 (+2355)*2/12/12 = 127,120 (+1295)2/13/12 = 128,712 (+1592)2/14/12 = 131,531 (+2819)2/15/12 = 134,651 (+3120)2/16/12 = 137,156 (+2505)2/17/12 = 139,374 (+2218)2/18/12 = 141,331 (+1957)2/19/12 = 143,130 (+1799)2/20/12 = 145,677 (+2547)2/21/12 = 148,078 (+2406)2/22/12 = 150,412 (+2334)2/23/12 = 152,395 (+1903)2/24/12 = 153,773 (+1378)2/25/12 = 155,032 (+1259)2/26/12 = 156,721 (+1689)2/27/12 = 158,390 (+1669)

----------


## afwjam

#Winning

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+66,490)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+145,553)2/1/12 = 826,001 (+6744)2/2/12 = 830,116 (+4115)2/3/12 = 833,379 (+3263)2/5/12 = 838,146 (+4767)2/6/12 = 840,288 (+2142)*2/7/12 = 842,589 (+2301)*2/8/12 = 845,225 (+2636)2/9/12 = 847,341 (+2116)2/10/12 = 849,668 (+2327)*2/11/12 = 852,606 (+2938)*2/12/12 = 854,308 (+1702)2/13/12 = 855,840 (+1532)2/14/12 = 857,786 (+1946)2/15/12 = 859,349 (+1563)2/16/12 = 860,812 (+1463)2/17/12 = 862,513 (+1701)2/18/12 = 863,592 (+1079)2/19/12 = 864,648 (+1056)2/20/12 = 866,199 (+1551)2/21/12 = 868,237 (+2038)2/22/12 = 869,964 (+1727)2/23/12 = 872,830 (+2866)2/24/12 = 874,497 (+1667)2/25/12 = 876,065 (+1568)2/26/12 = 878,383 (+2318)2/27/12 = 880,725 (+2342)*2/28/12 = 883,850 (+3125)*





Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+55,353)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+153,632)2/1/12 = 1,428,060 (+10,915)2/2/12 = 1,433,066 (+5006)2/3/12 = 1,438,000 (+4934)2/5/12 = 1,447,708 (+9708)2/6/12 = 1,452,569 (+4861)*2/7/12 = 1,455,886 (+3317)*2/8/12 = 1,459,783 (+3897)2/9/12 = 1,462,530 (+2747)2/10/12 = 1,465,187 (+2657)*2/11/12 = 1,468,058 (+2871)*2/12/12 = 1,469,715 (+1657)2/13/12 = 1,471,156 (+1441)2/14/12 = 1,473,571 (+2415)2/15/12 = 1,475,804 (+2233)2/16/12 = 1,477,315 (+1511)2/17/12 = 1,478,785 (+1470)2/18/12 = 1,480,415 (+1630)2/19/12 = 1,482,005 (+1590)2/20/12 = 1,483,868 (+1863)2/21/12 = 1,485,281 (+1413)2/22/12 = 1,486,203 (+922)2/23/12 = 1,488,279 (+2076)2/24/12 = 1,490,103 (+1824)2/25/12 = 1,491,960 (+1857)2/26/12 = 1,493,876 (+1916)2/27/12 = 1,495,859 (+1983)*2/28/12 = 1,498,142 (+2283)*


Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+25,893)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+43,496)2/1/12 = 268,496 (+1031)2/2/12 = 270,693 (+2197)2/3/12 = 271,786 (+1093)2/5/12 = 272,707 (+921)2/6/12 = 273,462 (+755)*2/7/12 = 275,057 (+1595)*2/8/12 = 276,149 (+1092)2/9/12 = 277,191 (+1042)2/10/12 = 278,135 (+944)*2/11/12 = 278,917 (+782)*2/12/12 = 279,819 (+902)2/13/12 = 280,490 (+671)2/14/12 = 281,029 (+539)2/15/12 = 281,498 (+469)2/16/12 = 282,018 (+520)2/17/12 = 282,641 (+623)2/18/12 = 283,225 (+584)2/19/12 = 283,659 (+434)2/20/12 = 284,099 (+440)2/21/12 = 284,562 (+463)2/22/12 = 285,067 (+505)2/23/12 = 285,774 (+707)2/24/12 = 286,548 (+774)2/25/12 = 287,191 (+643)2/26/12 = 287,768 (+577)2/27/12 = 288,320 (+552)*2/28/12 = 288,992 (+672)*




Santorum : 
12/18/11 - 12/31/11 (+3,859)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+57,152)2/1/12 = 99,992 (+1456)2/2/12 = 100,948 (+956)2/3/12 = 101,676 (+728)2/5/12 = 103,022 (+1346)2/6/12 = 103,783 (+761)*2/7/12 = 104,958 (+1175)*2/8/12 = 115,364 (+10,406)2/9/12 = 119,988 (+4624)2/10/12 = 123,467 (+3479)*2/11/12 = 125,822 (+2355)*2/12/12 = 127,120 (+1295)2/13/12 = 128,712 (+1592)2/14/12 = 131,531 (+2819)2/15/12 = 134,651 (+3120)2/16/12 = 137,156 (+2505)2/17/12 = 139,374 (+2218)2/18/12 = 141,331 (+1957)2/19/12 = 143,130 (+1799)2/20/12 = 145,677 (+2547)2/21/12 = 148,078 (+2406)2/22/12 = 150,412 (+2334)2/23/12 = 152,395 (+1903)2/24/12 = 153,773 (+1378)2/25/12 = 155,032 (+1259)2/26/12 = 156,721 (+1689)2/27/12 = 158,390 (+1669)*2/28/12 = 160,290 (+1900)*

----------


## hammy

WHOA

----------


## Xenliad

WHY?

----------


## freeforall

Awesome!

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+66,490)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+145,553)2/1/12 = 826,001 (+6744)2/2/12 = 830,116 (+4115)2/3/12 = 833,379 (+3263)2/5/12 = 838,146 (+4767)2/6/12 = 840,288 (+2142)*2/7/12 = 842,589 (+2301)*2/8/12 = 845,225 (+2636)2/9/12 = 847,341 (+2116)2/10/12 = 849,668 (+2327)*2/11/12 = 852,606 (+2938)*2/12/12 = 854,308 (+1702)2/13/12 = 855,840 (+1532)2/14/12 = 857,786 (+1946)2/15/12 = 859,349 (+1563)2/16/12 = 860,812 (+1463)2/17/12 = 862,513 (+1701)2/18/12 = 863,592 (+1079)2/19/12 = 864,648 (+1056)2/20/12 = 866,199 (+1551)2/21/12 = 868,237 (+2038)2/22/12 = 869,964 (+1727)2/23/12 = 872,830 (+2866)2/24/12 = 874,497 (+1667)2/25/12 = 876,065 (+1568)2/26/12 = 878,383 (+2318)2/27/12 = 880,725 (+2342)*2/28/12 = 883,850 (+3125)*2/29/12 = 886,071 (+2221)





Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+55,353)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+153,632)2/1/12 = 1,428,060 (+10,915)2/2/12 = 1,433,066 (+5006)2/3/12 = 1,438,000 (+4934)2/5/12 = 1,447,708 (+9708)2/6/12 = 1,452,569 (+4861)*2/7/12 = 1,455,886 (+3317)*2/8/12 = 1,459,783 (+3897)2/9/12 = 1,462,530 (+2747)2/10/12 = 1,465,187 (+2657)*2/11/12 = 1,468,058 (+2871)*2/12/12 = 1,469,715 (+1657)2/13/12 = 1,471,156 (+1441)2/14/12 = 1,473,571 (+2415)2/15/12 = 1,475,804 (+2233)2/16/12 = 1,477,315 (+1511)2/17/12 = 1,478,785 (+1470)2/18/12 = 1,480,415 (+1630)2/19/12 = 1,482,005 (+1590)2/20/12 = 1,483,868 (+1863)2/21/12 = 1,485,281 (+1413)2/22/12 = 1,486,203 (+922)2/23/12 = 1,488,279 (+2076)2/24/12 = 1,490,103 (+1824)2/25/12 = 1,491,960 (+1857)2/26/12 = 1,493,876 (+1916)2/27/12 = 1,495,859 (+1983)*2/28/12 = 1,498,142 (+2283)*2/29/12 = 1,500,895 (+2753)


Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+25,893)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+43,496)2/1/12 = 268,496 (+1031)2/2/12 = 270,693 (+2197)2/3/12 = 271,786 (+1093)2/5/12 = 272,707 (+921)2/6/12 = 273,462 (+755)*2/7/12 = 275,057 (+1595)*2/8/12 = 276,149 (+1092)2/9/12 = 277,191 (+1042)2/10/12 = 278,135 (+944)*2/11/12 = 278,917 (+782)*2/12/12 = 279,819 (+902)2/13/12 = 280,490 (+671)2/14/12 = 281,029 (+539)2/15/12 = 281,498 (+469)2/16/12 = 282,018 (+520)2/17/12 = 282,641 (+623)2/18/12 = 283,225 (+584)2/19/12 = 283,659 (+434)2/20/12 = 284,099 (+440)2/21/12 = 284,562 (+463)2/22/12 = 285,067 (+505)2/23/12 = 285,774 (+707)2/24/12 = 286,548 (+774)2/25/12 = 287,191 (+643)2/26/12 = 287,768 (+577)2/27/12 = 288,320 (+552)*2/28/12 = 288,992 (+672)*2/29/12 = 289,737 (+745)




Santorum : 
12/18/11 - 12/31/11 (+3,859)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+57,152)2/1/12 = 99,992 (+1456)2/2/12 = 100,948 (+956)2/3/12 = 101,676 (+728)2/5/12 = 103,022 (+1346)2/6/12 = 103,783 (+761)*2/7/12 = 104,958 (+1175)*2/8/12 = 115,364 (+10,406)2/9/12 = 119,988 (+4624)2/10/12 = 123,467 (+3479)*2/11/12 = 125,822 (+2355)*2/12/12 = 127,120 (+1295)2/13/12 = 128,712 (+1592)2/14/12 = 131,531 (+2819)2/15/12 = 134,651 (+3120)2/16/12 = 137,156 (+2505)2/17/12 = 139,374 (+2218)2/18/12 = 141,331 (+1957)2/19/12 = 143,130 (+1799)2/20/12 = 145,677 (+2547)2/21/12 = 148,078 (+2406)2/22/12 = 150,412 (+2334)2/23/12 = 152,395 (+1903)2/24/12 = 153,773 (+1378)2/25/12 = 155,032 (+1259)2/26/12 = 156,721 (+1689)2/27/12 = 158,390 (+1669)*2/28/12 = 160,290 (+1900)*2/29/12 = 161,859 (+1569)

----------


## seraphson

I find the Santo-Surge interesting in how disproportionate his popular vote success is compared to the relatively same ol' same ol' FB likes trend.

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+66,490)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+145,553)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+60,070)3/1/12 = 888,043 (+1972)





Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+55,353)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+153,632)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+72,835)3/1/12 = 1,503,708 (+2813)




Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+25,893)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+43,496)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+21,241)3/1/12 = 291,069 (+1332)




Santorum : 
12/18/11 - 12/31/11 (+3,859)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+57,152)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+61,867)3/1/12 = 162,891 (+1032)

----------


## neverseen

> Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
> 12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+25,893)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+43,496)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+21,241)3/1/12 = 291,069 (+1332)


Get ready for the surge...

----------


## Brett85

What would've caused Gingrich to surge?  There haven't even been any debates.

----------


## neverseen

> What would've caused Gingrich to surge?  There haven't even been any debates.


Santorum's massive fall and the unwillingness for people to vote for Paul as the anti-romney.

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+66,490)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+145,553)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+60,070)3/1/12 = 888,043 (+1972)3/2/12 = 889,724 (+1681)





Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+55,353)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+153,632)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+72,835)3/1/12 = 1,503,708 (+2813)3/2/12 = 1,505,708 (+1944)




Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+25,893)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+43,496)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+21,241)3/1/12 = 291,069 (+1332)3/2/12 = 291,531 (+462) - Thanks freeforall




Santorum : 
12/18/11 - 12/31/11 (+3,859)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+57,152)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+61,867)3/1/12 = 162,891 (+1032)3/2/12 = 163,634 (+743)

----------


## freeforall

291,531 at 8:26pm for Newt for an astounding +462

----------


## raider4paul

> 291,531 at 8:26pm for Newt for an astounding +462


He's at 291,536 (+5). Better watch out, he's catching up.

----------


## rb3b3

What does Facebook likes have to do with anything?? Sanatorium is in last place very very far behind, and yet we see how he is doing in this election so I don't understand what this has to do with anything??? Please explain?

----------


## justatrey

> What does Facebook likes have to do with anything?? Sanatorium is in last place very very far behind, and yet we see how he is doing in this election so I don't understand what this has to do with anything??? Please explain?


It's not about the totals, it's about the trends. Back when Santorum was polling under 5% nationally, he was adding less than 100 likes per day, if any at all. Then when the mainstream media began hyping him in Iowa, his likes shot up into the thousands. When he won three states in one day recently, I believe he had something like +10,000 likes in one day. So it gives you an idea who has momentum.

----------


## rb3b3

> It's not about the totals, it's about the trends. Back when Santorum was polling under 5% nationally, he was adding less than 100 likes per day, if any at all. Then when the mainstream media began hyping him in Iowa, his likes shot up into the thousands. When he won three states in one day recently, I believe he had something like +10,000 likes in one day. So it gives you an idea who has momentum.


Ahhhh ok cool, sorry if I sounded like a rude ahole, I was just wondering and now that u explained it, it makes perfect sense,,, thank u

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+66,490)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+145,553)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+60,070)3/1/12 = 888,043 (+1972)3/2/12 = 889,724 (+1681)*3/3/12 = 891,226 (+1502)*




Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+55,353)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+153,632)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+72,835)3/1/12 = 1,503,708 (+2813)3/2/12 = 1,505,708 (+1944)*3/3/12 = 1,507,554 (+1902)*



Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+25,893)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+43,496)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+21,241)3/1/12 = 291,069 (+1332)3/2/12 = 291,531 (+462)*3/3/12 = 291,692 (+161)*




Santorum : 
12/18/11 - 12/31/11 (+3,859)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+57,152)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+61,867)3/1/12 = 162,891 (+1032)3/2/12 = 163,634 (+743)*3/3/12 = 164,359 (+725)*

----------


## JustinL

New likes separate, together, 7-day trend, change from prior day

----------


## iGGz

]][[

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+66,490)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+145,553)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+60,070)3/1/12 = 888,043 (+1972)3/2/12 = 889,724 (+1681)*3/3/12 = 891,226 (+1502)*3/4/12 = 892,760 (+1534)




Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+55,353)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+153,632)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+72,835)3/1/12 = 1,503,708 (+2813)3/2/12 = 1,505,708 (+1944)*3/3/12 = 1,507,554 (+1902)*3/4/12 = 1,509,894 (+2340)



Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+25,893)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+43,496)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+21,241)3/1/12 = 291,069 (+1332)3/2/12 = 291,531 (+462)*3/3/12 = 291,692 (+161)*3/4/12 = 291,814 (+122)




Santorum : 
12/18/11 - 12/31/11 (+3,859)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+57,152)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+61,867)3/1/12 = 162,891 (+1032)3/2/12 = 163,634 (+743)*3/3/12 = 164,359 (+725)*3/4/12 = 165,068 (+709)

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+66,490)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+145,553)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+60,070)3/1/12 = 888,043 (+1972)3/2/12 = 889,724 (+1681)*3/3/12 = 891,226 (+1502)*3/4/12 = 892,760 (+1534)3/5/12 = 894,504 (+1744)




Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+55,353)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+153,632)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+72,835)3/1/12 = 1,503,708 (+2813)3/2/12 = 1,505,708 (+1944)*3/3/12 = 1,507,554 (+1902)*3/4/12 = 1,509,894 (+2340)3/5/12 = 1,512,177 (+2283)




Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+25,893)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+43,496)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+21,241)3/1/12 = 291,069 (+1332)3/2/12 = 291,531 (+462)*3/3/12 = 291,692 (+161)*3/4/12 = 291,814 (+122)3/5/12 = 292,042 (+228)




Santorum : 
12/18/11 - 12/31/11 (+3,859)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+57,152)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+61,867)3/1/12 = 162,891 (+1032)3/2/12 = 163,634 (+743)*3/3/12 = 164,359 (+725)*3/4/12 = 165,068 (+709)3/5/12 = 166,606 (+1538)

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+66,490)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+145,553)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+60,070)3/1/12 = 888,043 (+1972)3/2/12 = 889,724 (+1681)*3/3/12 = 891,226 (+1502)*3/4/12 = 892,760 (+1534)3/5/12 = 894,504 (+1744)*3/6/12 = 896,558 (+2054)*




Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+55,353)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+153,632)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+72,835)3/1/12 = 1,503,708 (+2813)3/2/12 = 1,505,708 (+1944)*3/3/12 = 1,507,554 (+1902)*3/4/12 = 1,509,894 (+2340)3/5/12 = 1,512,177 (+2283)*3/6/12 = 1,514,405 (+2228)*




Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+25,893)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+43,496)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+21,241)3/1/12 = 291,069 (+1332)3/2/12 = 291,531 (+462)*3/3/12 = 291,692 (+161)*3/4/12 = 291,814 (+122)3/5/12 = 292,042 (+228)*3/6/12 = 292,373 (+331)*




Santorum : 
12/18/11 - 12/31/11 (+3,859)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+57,152)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+61,867)3/1/12 = 162,891 (+1032)3/2/12 = 163,634 (+743)*3/3/12 = 164,359 (+725)*3/4/12 = 165,068 (+709)3/5/12 = 166,606 (+1538)*3/6/12 = 168,748 (+2142)*

----------


## braane

I wonder if Ron will break 900,000 tomorrow!

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+66,490)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+145,553)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+60,070)3/1/12 = 888,043 (+1972)3/2/12 = 889,724 (+1681)*3/3/12 = 891,226 (+1502)*3/4/12 = 892,760 (+1534)3/5/12 = 894,504 (+1744)*3/6/12 = 896,558 (+2054)*3/7/12 = 898,779 (+2221)




Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+55,353)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+153,632)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+72,835)3/1/12 = 1,503,708 (+2813)3/2/12 = 1,505,708 (+1944)*3/3/12 = 1,507,554 (+1902)*3/4/12 = 1,509,894 (+2340)3/5/12 = 1,512,177 (+2283)*3/6/12 = 1,514,405 (+2228)*3/7/12 = 1,517,312 (+2907)




Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+25,893)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+43,496)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+21,241)3/1/12 = 291,069 (+1332)3/2/12 = 291,531 (+462)*3/3/12 = 291,692 (+161)*3/4/12 = 291,814 (+122)3/5/12 = 292,042 (+228)*3/6/12 = 292,373 (+331)*3/7/12 = 293,346 (+973)




Santorum : 
12/18/11 - 12/31/11 (+3,859)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+57,152)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+61,867)3/1/12 = 162,891 (+1032)3/2/12 = 163,634 (+743)*3/3/12 = 164,359 (+725)*3/4/12 = 165,068 (+709)3/5/12 = 166,606 (+1538)*3/6/12 = 168,748 (+2142)*3/7/12 = 171,175 (+2427)

----------


## sailingaway

thank you for keeping this up!

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+66,490)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+145,553)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+60,070)3/1/12 = 888,043 (+1972)3/2/12 = 889,724 (+1681)*3/3/12 = 891,226 (+1502)*3/4/12 = 892,760 (+1534)3/5/12 = 894,504 (+1744)*3/6/12 = 896,558 (+2054)*3/7/12 = 898,779 (+2221)3/8/12 = 900,309 (+1530)




Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+55,353)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+153,632)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+72,835)3/1/12 = 1,503,708 (+2813)3/2/12 = 1,505,708 (+1944)*3/3/12 = 1,507,554 (+1902)*3/4/12 = 1,509,894 (+2340)3/5/12 = 1,512,177 (+2283)*3/6/12 = 1,514,405 (+2228)*3/7/12 = 1,517,312 (+2907)3/8/12 = 1,519,027 (+1715)




Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+25,893)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+43,496)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+21,241)3/1/12 = 291,069 (+1332)3/2/12 = 291,531 (+462)*3/3/12 = 291,692 (+161)*3/4/12 = 291,814 (+122)3/5/12 = 292,042 (+228)*3/6/12 = 292,373 (+331)*3/7/12 = 293,346 (+973)3/8/12 = 293,834 (+488)




Santorum : 
12/18/11 - 12/31/11 (+3,859)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+57,152)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+61,867)3/1/12 = 162,891 (+1032)3/2/12 = 163,634 (+743)*3/3/12 = 164,359 (+725)*3/4/12 = 165,068 (+709)3/5/12 = 166,606 (+1538)*3/6/12 = 168,748 (+2142)*3/7/12 = 171,175 (+2427)3/8/12 = 172,216 (+1041)


*Ok I want everyone's opinion...should I keep doing this? I have no problem with continuing but I'm not entirely sure there is much of a point now. But I want you guys to decide: Should I continue to do this or not?*

----------


## Salvial

<100,000 Away from the Million!

Without buying these likes. 

And, I think this is still valuable!

----------


## asurfaholic

Yes... i check every day

----------


## mad cow

Yes,please.

----------


## sailingaway

Thank you, and absolutely!

----------


## J_White

thanks !

----------


## Kregisen

Yeah keep doing it, it is very interesting to look at.

----------


## iGGz

]][[

----------


## PolicyReader

> <100,000 Away from the Million!
> 
> Without buying these likes. 
> 
> And, I think this is still valuable!


Every little bit helps in a social network, the possibility of a critical mass which will shift things is still there.  
Thanks and +rep OP (now I'm back to work on getting us some more exposure in the American Samoa  )

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+66,490)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+145,553)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+60,070)3/1/12 = 888,043 (+1972)3/2/12 = 889,724 (+1681)*3/3/12 = 891,226 (+1502)*3/4/12 = 892,760 (+1534)3/5/12 = 894,504 (+1744)*3/6/12 = 896,558 (+2054)*3/7/12 = 898,779 (+2221)3/8/12 = 900,309 (+1530)3/9/12 = 901,799 (+1490)




Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+55,353)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+153,632)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+72,835)3/1/12 = 1,503,708 (+2813)3/2/12 = 1,505,708 (+1944)*3/3/12 = 1,507,554 (+1902)*3/4/12 = 1,509,894 (+2340)3/5/12 = 1,512,177 (+2283)*3/6/12 = 1,514,405 (+2228)*3/7/12 = 1,517,312 (+2907)3/8/12 = 1,519,027 (+1715)3/9/12 = 1,520,606 (+1579)




Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+25,893)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+43,496)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+21,241)3/1/12 = 291,069 (+1332)3/2/12 = 291,531 (+462)*3/3/12 = 291,692 (+161)*3/4/12 = 291,814 (+122)3/5/12 = 292,042 (+228)*3/6/12 = 292,373 (+331)*3/7/12 = 293,346 (+973)3/8/12 = 293,834 (+488)3/9/12 = 294,325 (+491)




Santorum : 
12/18/11 - 12/31/11 (+3,859)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+57,152)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+61,867)3/1/12 = 162,891 (+1032)3/2/12 = 163,634 (+743)*3/3/12 = 164,359 (+725)*3/4/12 = 165,068 (+709)3/5/12 = 166,606 (+1538)*3/6/12 = 168,748 (+2142)*3/7/12 = 171,175 (+2427)3/8/12 = 172,216 (+1041)3/9/12 = 173,030 (+814)

----------


## Kharan

Yes, please continue to do this for us! Much appreciated!

----------


## sailingaway

Thank you!

I can see where Super Tuesday really fired NO ONE up. Ron is doing better than most.  I think people are just feeling worn down, not convinced.

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+66,490)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+145,553)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+60,070)3/1/12 = 888,043 (+1972)3/2/12 = 889,724 (+1681)*3/3/12 = 891,226 (+1502)*3/4/12 = 892,760 (+1534)3/5/12 = 894,504 (+1744)*3/6/12 = 896,558 (+2054)*3/7/12 = 898,779 (+2221)3/8/12 = 900,309 (+1530)3/9/12 = 901,799 (+1490)3/10/12 = 903,162 (+1363)




Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+55,353)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+153,632)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+72,835)3/1/12 = 1,503,708 (+2813)3/2/12 = 1,505,708 (+1944)*3/3/12 = 1,507,554 (+1902)*3/4/12 = 1,509,894 (+2340)3/5/12 = 1,512,177 (+2283)*3/6/12 = 1,514,405 (+2228)*3/7/12 = 1,517,312 (+2907)3/8/12 = 1,519,027 (+1715)3/9/12 = 1,520,606 (+1579)3/10/12 = 1,522,411 (+1805)




Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+25,893)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+43,496)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+21,241)3/1/12 = 291,069 (+1332)3/2/12 = 291,531 (+462)*3/3/12 = 291,692 (+161)*3/4/12 = 291,814 (+122)3/5/12 = 292,042 (+228)*3/6/12 = 292,373 (+331)*3/7/12 = 293,346 (+973)3/8/12 = 293,834 (+488)3/9/12 = 294,325 (+491)3/10/12 = 294,796 (+471)




Santorum : 
12/18/11 - 12/31/11 (+3,859)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+57,152)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+61,867)3/1/12 = 162,891 (+1032)3/2/12 = 163,634 (+743)*3/3/12 = 164,359 (+725)*3/4/12 = 165,068 (+709)3/5/12 = 166,606 (+1538)*3/6/12 = 168,748 (+2142)*3/7/12 = 171,175 (+2427)3/8/12 = 172,216 (+1041)3/9/12 = 173,030 (+814)3/10/12 = 173,726 (+696)

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+66,490)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+145,553)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+60,070)3/1/12 = 888,043 (+1972)3/2/12 = 889,724 (+1681)*3/3/12 = 891,226 (+1502)*3/4/12 = 892,760 (+1534)3/5/12 = 894,504 (+1744)*3/6/12 = 896,558 (+2054)*3/7/12 = 898,779 (+2221)3/8/12 = 900,309 (+1530)3/9/12 = 901,799 (+1490)3/10/12 = 903,162 (+1363)3/11/12 = 904,450 (+1288)




Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+55,353)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+153,632)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+72,835)3/1/12 = 1,503,708 (+2813)3/2/12 = 1,505,708 (+1944)*3/3/12 = 1,507,554 (+1902)*3/4/12 = 1,509,894 (+2340)3/5/12 = 1,512,177 (+2283)*3/6/12 = 1,514,405 (+2228)*3/7/12 = 1,517,312 (+2907)3/8/12 = 1,519,027 (+1715)3/9/12 = 1,520,606 (+1579)3/10/12 = 1,522,411 (+1805)3/11/12 = 1,524,335 (+1924)




Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+25,893)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+43,496)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+21,241)3/1/12 = 291,069 (+1332)3/2/12 = 291,531 (+462)*3/3/12 = 291,692 (+161)*3/4/12 = 291,814 (+122)3/5/12 = 292,042 (+228)*3/6/12 = 292,373 (+331)*3/7/12 = 293,346 (+973)3/8/12 = 293,834 (+488)3/9/12 = 294,325 (+491)3/10/12 = 294,796 (+471)3/11/12 = 295,184 (+388)




Santorum : 
12/18/11 - 12/31/11 (+3,859)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+57,152)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+61,867)3/1/12 = 162,891 (+1032)3/2/12 = 163,634 (+743)*3/3/12 = 164,359 (+725)*3/4/12 = 165,068 (+709)3/5/12 = 166,606 (+1538)*3/6/12 = 168,748 (+2142)*3/7/12 = 171,175 (+2427)3/8/12 = 172,216 (+1041)3/9/12 = 173,030 (+814)3/10/12 = 173,726 (+696)3/11/12 = 174,432 (+706)

----------


## PolicyReader

thanks again for your continued efforts

----------


## Hospitaller

Post super tuesday downturn in enthusiam across the board

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+66,490)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+145,553)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+60,070)3/1/12 = 888,043 (+1972)3/2/12 = 889,724 (+1681)*3/3/12 = 891,226 (+1502)*3/4/12 = 892,760 (+1534)3/5/12 = 894,504 (+1744)*3/6/12 = 896,558 (+2054)*3/7/12 = 898,779 (+2221)3/8/12 = 900,309 (+1530)3/9/12 = 901,799 (+1490)3/10/12 = 903,162 (+1363)3/11/12 = 904,450 (+1288)3/12/12 = 906,035 (+1585)




Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+55,353)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+153,632)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+72,835)3/1/12 = 1,503,708 (+2813)3/2/12 = 1,505,708 (+1944)*3/3/12 = 1,507,554 (+1902)*3/4/12 = 1,509,894 (+2340)3/5/12 = 1,512,177 (+2283)*3/6/12 = 1,514,405 (+2228)*3/7/12 = 1,517,312 (+2907)3/8/12 = 1,519,027 (+1715)3/9/12 = 1,520,606 (+1579)3/10/12 = 1,522,411 (+1805)3/11/12 = 1,524,335 (+1924)3/12/12 = 1,526,549 (+2214)




Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+25,893)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+43,496)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+21,241)3/1/12 = 291,069 (+1332)3/2/12 = 291,531 (+462)*3/3/12 = 291,692 (+161)*3/4/12 = 291,814 (+122)3/5/12 = 292,042 (+228)*3/6/12 = 292,373 (+331)*3/7/12 = 293,346 (+973)3/8/12 = 293,834 (+488)3/9/12 = 294,325 (+491)3/10/12 = 294,796 (+471)3/11/12 = 295,184 (+388)3/12/12 = 295,614 (+430)




Santorum : 
12/18/11 - 12/31/11 (+3,859)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+57,152)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+61,867)3/1/12 = 162,891 (+1032)3/2/12 = 163,634 (+743)*3/3/12 = 164,359 (+725)*3/4/12 = 165,068 (+709)3/5/12 = 166,606 (+1538)*3/6/12 = 168,748 (+2142)*3/7/12 = 171,175 (+2427)3/8/12 = 172,216 (+1041)3/9/12 = 173,030 (+814)3/10/12 = 173,726 (+696)3/11/12 = 174,432 (+706)3/12/12 = 175,149 (+717)

----------


## braane

Ron continues to expand his base.

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+66,490)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+145,553)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+60,070)3/1/12 = 888,043 (+1972)3/2/12 = 889,724 (+1681)*3/3/12 = 891,226 (+1502)*3/4/12 = 892,760 (+1534)3/5/12 = 894,504 (+1744)*3/6/12 = 896,558 (+2054)*3/7/12 = 898,779 (+2221)3/8/12 = 900,309 (+1530)3/9/12 = 901,799 (+1490)3/10/12 = 903,162 (+1363)3/11/12 = 904,450 (+1288)3/12/12 = 906,035 (+1585)*3/13/12 = 907,550 (+1515)*




Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+55,353)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+153,632)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+72,835)3/1/12 = 1,503,708 (+2813)3/2/12 = 1,505,708 (+1944)*3/3/12 = 1,507,554 (+1902)*3/4/12 = 1,509,894 (+2340)3/5/12 = 1,512,177 (+2283)*3/6/12 = 1,514,405 (+2228)*3/7/12 = 1,517,312 (+2907)3/8/12 = 1,519,027 (+1715)3/9/12 = 1,520,606 (+1579)3/10/12 = 1,522,411 (+1805)3/11/12 = 1,524,335 (+1924)3/12/12 = 1,526,549 (+2214)*3/13/12 = 1,528,486 (+1937)*




Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+25,893)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+43,496)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+21,241)3/1/12 = 291,069 (+1332)3/2/12 = 291,531 (+462)*3/3/12 = 291,692 (+161)*3/4/12 = 291,814 (+122)3/5/12 = 292,042 (+228)*3/6/12 = 292,373 (+331)*3/7/12 = 293,346 (+973)3/8/12 = 293,834 (+488)3/9/12 = 294,325 (+491)3/10/12 = 294,796 (+471)3/11/12 = 295,184 (+388)3/12/12 = 295,614 (+430)*3/13/12 = 295,885 (+271)*




Santorum : 
12/18/11 - 12/31/11 (+3,859)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+57,152)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+61,867)3/1/12 = 162,891 (+1032)3/2/12 = 163,634 (+743)*3/3/12 = 164,359 (+725)*3/4/12 = 165,068 (+709)3/5/12 = 166,606 (+1538)*3/6/12 = 168,748 (+2142)*3/7/12 = 171,175 (+2427)3/8/12 = 172,216 (+1041)3/9/12 = 173,030 (+814)3/10/12 = 173,726 (+696)3/11/12 = 174,432 (+706)3/12/12 = 175,149 (+717)*3/13/12 = 176,394 (+1245)*

----------


## sailingaway

uck-yay on Santorum's but not as much as Ron got.

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+66,490)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+145,553)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+60,070)3/1/12 = 888,043 (+1972)3/2/12 = 889,724 (+1681)*3/3/12 = 891,226 (+1502)*3/4/12 = 892,760 (+1534)3/5/12 = 894,504 (+1744)*3/6/12 = 896,558 (+2054)*3/7/12 = 898,779 (+2221)3/8/12 = 900,309 (+1530)3/9/12 = 901,799 (+1490)3/10/12 = 903,162 (+1363)3/11/12 = 904,450 (+1288)3/12/12 = 906,035 (+1585)*3/13/12 = 907,550 (+1515)*3/14/12 = 908,831 (+1281)




Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+55,353)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+153,632)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+72,835)3/1/12 = 1,503,708 (+2813)3/2/12 = 1,505,708 (+1944)*3/3/12 = 1,507,554 (+1902)*3/4/12 = 1,509,894 (+2340)3/5/12 = 1,512,177 (+2283)*3/6/12 = 1,514,405 (+2228)*3/7/12 = 1,517,312 (+2907)3/8/12 = 1,519,027 (+1715)3/9/12 = 1,520,606 (+1579)3/10/12 = 1,522,411 (+1805)3/11/12 = 1,524,335 (+1924)3/12/12 = 1,526,549 (+2214)*3/13/12 = 1,528,486 (+1937)*3/14/12 = 1,529,748 (+1262)




Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+25,893)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+43,496)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+21,241)3/1/12 = 291,069 (+1332)3/2/12 = 291,531 (+462)*3/3/12 = 291,692 (+161)*3/4/12 = 291,814 (+122)3/5/12 = 292,042 (+228)*3/6/12 = 292,373 (+331)*3/7/12 = 293,346 (+973)3/8/12 = 293,834 (+488)3/9/12 = 294,325 (+491)3/10/12 = 294,796 (+471)3/11/12 = 295,184 (+388)3/12/12 = 295,614 (+430)*3/13/12 = 295,885 (+271)*3/14/12 = 295,966 (+81)



Santorum : 
12/18/11 - 12/31/11 (+3,859)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+57,152)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+61,867)3/1/12 = 162,891 (+1032)3/2/12 = 163,634 (+743)*3/3/12 = 164,359 (+725)*3/4/12 = 165,068 (+709)3/5/12 = 166,606 (+1538)*3/6/12 = 168,748 (+2142)*3/7/12 = 171,175 (+2427)3/8/12 = 172,216 (+1041)3/9/12 = 173,030 (+814)3/10/12 = 173,726 (+696)3/11/12 = 174,432 (+706)3/12/12 = 175,149 (+717)*3/13/12 = 176,394 (+1245)*3/14/12 = 179,160 (+2766)

----------


## sailingaway

Well, at least he beat Romney.

----------


## seraphson

One million's gonna be pretty cool. Should be around May-ish.

----------


## badger4RP

i can't believe santorum has supporters that use the internet.

----------


## JustinL

Dang, Santorum spiked and Gingrich is dying and Romney slipped under Paul despite having several hundred more the previous day. Interesting. I'll try to get another set of graphs up tomorrow for those who like the visual.

----------


## Okie RP fan

Keep pushing family and friends to like Paul and encourage them to consider the message of Liberty.

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+66,490)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+145,553)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+60,070)3/1/12 = 888,043 (+1972)3/2/12 = 889,724 (+1681)*3/3/12 = 891,226 (+1502)*3/4/12 = 892,760 (+1534)3/5/12 = 894,504 (+1744)*3/6/12 = 896,558 (+2054)*3/7/12 = 898,779 (+2221)3/8/12 = 900,309 (+1530)3/9/12 = 901,799 (+1490)3/10/12 = 903,162 (+1363)3/11/12 = 904,450 (+1288)3/12/12 = 906,035 (+1585)*3/13/12 = 907,550 (+1515)*3/14/12 = 908,831 (+1281)3/15/12 = 910,224 (+1393)




Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+55,353)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+153,632)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+72,835)3/1/12 = 1,503,708 (+2813)3/2/12 = 1,505,708 (+1944)*3/3/12 = 1,507,554 (+1902)*3/4/12 = 1,509,894 (+2340)3/5/12 = 1,512,177 (+2283)*3/6/12 = 1,514,405 (+2228)*3/7/12 = 1,517,312 (+2907)3/8/12 = 1,519,027 (+1715)3/9/12 = 1,520,606 (+1579)3/10/12 = 1,522,411 (+1805)3/11/12 = 1,524,335 (+1924)3/12/12 = 1,526,549 (+2214)*3/13/12 = 1,528,486 (+1937)*3/14/12 = 1,529,748 (+1262)3/15/12 = 1,531,430 (+1682)




Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+25,893)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+43,496)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+21,241)3/1/12 = 291,069 (+1332)3/2/12 = 291,531 (+462)*3/3/12 = 291,692 (+161)*3/4/12 = 291,814 (+122)3/5/12 = 292,042 (+228)*3/6/12 = 292,373 (+331)*3/7/12 = 293,346 (+973)3/8/12 = 293,834 (+488)3/9/12 = 294,325 (+491)3/10/12 = 294,796 (+471)3/11/12 = 295,184 (+388)3/12/12 = 295,614 (+430)*3/13/12 = 295,885 (+271)*3/14/12 = 295,966 (+81)3/15/12 = 296,048 (+82)



Santorum : 
12/18/11 - 12/31/11 (+3,859)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+57,152)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+61,867)3/1/12 = 162,891 (+1032)3/2/12 = 163,634 (+743)*3/3/12 = 164,359 (+725)*3/4/12 = 165,068 (+709)3/5/12 = 166,606 (+1538)*3/6/12 = 168,748 (+2142)*3/7/12 = 171,175 (+2427)3/8/12 = 172,216 (+1041)3/9/12 = 173,030 (+814)3/10/12 = 173,726 (+696)3/11/12 = 174,432 (+706)3/12/12 = 175,149 (+717)*3/13/12 = 176,394 (+1245)*3/14/12 = 179,160 (+2766)3/15/12 = 180,069 (+909)

----------


## sailingaway

hmmmmmmmmmmm

thank you for doing this!

----------


## JustinL



----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+66,490)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+145,553)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+60,070)3/1/12 = 888,043 (+1972)3/2/12 = 889,724 (+1681)*3/3/12 = 891,226 (+1502)*3/4/12 = 892,760 (+1534)3/5/12 = 894,504 (+1744)*3/6/12 = 896,558 (+2054)*3/7/12 = 898,779 (+2221)3/8/12 = 900,309 (+1530)3/9/12 = 901,799 (+1490)3/10/12 = 903,162 (+1363)3/11/12 = 904,450 (+1288)3/12/12 = 906,035 (+1585)*3/13/12 = 907,550 (+1515)*3/14/12 = 908,831 (+1281)3/15/12 = 910,224 (+1393)3/16/12 = 911,316 (+1092)



Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+55,353)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+153,632)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+72,835)3/1/12 = 1,503,708 (+2813)3/2/12 = 1,505,708 (+1944)*3/3/12 = 1,507,554 (+1902)*3/4/12 = 1,509,894 (+2340)3/5/12 = 1,512,177 (+2283)*3/6/12 = 1,514,405 (+2228)*3/7/12 = 1,517,312 (+2907)3/8/12 = 1,519,027 (+1715)3/9/12 = 1,520,606 (+1579)3/10/12 = 1,522,411 (+1805)3/11/12 = 1,524,335 (+1924)3/12/12 = 1,526,549 (+2214)*3/13/12 = 1,528,486 (+1937)*3/14/12 = 1,529,748 (+1262)3/15/12 = 1,531,430 (+1682)3/16/12 = 1,533,349 (+1919)




Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+25,893)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+43,496)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+21,241)3/1/12 = 291,069 (+1332)3/2/12 = 291,531 (+462)*3/3/12 = 291,692 (+161)*3/4/12 = 291,814 (+122)3/5/12 = 292,042 (+228)*3/6/12 = 292,373 (+331)*3/7/12 = 293,346 (+973)3/8/12 = 293,834 (+488)3/9/12 = 294,325 (+491)3/10/12 = 294,796 (+471)3/11/12 = 295,184 (+388)3/12/12 = 295,614 (+430)*3/13/12 = 295,885 (+271)*3/14/12 = 295,966 (+81)3/15/12 = 296,048 (+82)3/16/12 = 296,131 (+83)




Santorum : 
12/18/11 - 12/31/11 (+3,859)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+57,152)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+61,867)3/1/12 = 162,891 (+1032)3/2/12 = 163,634 (+743)*3/3/12 = 164,359 (+725)*3/4/12 = 165,068 (+709)3/5/12 = 166,606 (+1538)*3/6/12 = 168,748 (+2142)*3/7/12 = 171,175 (+2427)3/8/12 = 172,216 (+1041)3/9/12 = 173,030 (+814)3/10/12 = 173,726 (+696)3/11/12 = 174,432 (+706)3/12/12 = 175,149 (+717)*3/13/12 = 176,394 (+1245)*3/14/12 = 179,160 (+2766)3/15/12 = 180,069 (+909)3/16/12 = 180,860 (+791)

----------


## sailingaway

Romney has almost double Ron today.  We will have to do something about that.

thank you for posting!

----------


## asurfaholic

> Romney has almost double Ron today.  We will have to do something about that.
> 
> thank you for posting!


Romney gets all the news coverage

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+66,490)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+145,553)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+60,070)3/1/12 = 888,043 (+1972)3/2/12 = 889,724 (+1681)*3/3/12 = 891,226 (+1502)*3/4/12 = 892,760 (+1534)3/5/12 = 894,504 (+1744)*3/6/12 = 896,558 (+2054)*3/7/12 = 898,779 (+2221)3/8/12 = 900,309 (+1530)3/9/12 = 901,799 (+1490)3/10/12 = 903,162 (+1363)3/11/12 = 904,450 (+1288)3/12/12 = 906,035 (+1585)*3/13/12 = 907,550 (+1515)*3/14/12 = 908,831 (+1281)3/15/12 = 910,224 (+1393)3/16/12 = 911,316 (+1092)3/17/12 = 912,240 (+924)



Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+55,353)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+153,632)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+72,835)3/1/12 = 1,503,708 (+2813)3/2/12 = 1,505,708 (+1944)*3/3/12 = 1,507,554 (+1902)*3/4/12 = 1,509,894 (+2340)3/5/12 = 1,512,177 (+2283)*3/6/12 = 1,514,405 (+2228)*3/7/12 = 1,517,312 (+2907)3/8/12 = 1,519,027 (+1715)3/9/12 = 1,520,606 (+1579)3/10/12 = 1,522,411 (+1805)3/11/12 = 1,524,335 (+1924)3/12/12 = 1,526,549 (+2214)*3/13/12 = 1,528,486 (+1937)*3/14/12 = 1,529,748 (+1262)3/15/12 = 1,531,430 (+1682)3/16/12 = 1,533,349 (+1919)3/17/12 = 1,535,277 (+1928)




Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+25,893)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+43,496)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+21,241)3/1/12 = 291,069 (+1332)3/2/12 = 291,531 (+462)*3/3/12 = 291,692 (+161)*3/4/12 = 291,814 (+122)3/5/12 = 292,042 (+228)*3/6/12 = 292,373 (+331)*3/7/12 = 293,346 (+973)3/8/12 = 293,834 (+488)3/9/12 = 294,325 (+491)3/10/12 = 294,796 (+471)3/11/12 = 295,184 (+388)3/12/12 = 295,614 (+430)*3/13/12 = 295,885 (+271)*3/14/12 = 295,966 (+81)3/15/12 = 296,048 (+82)3/16/12 = 296,131 (+83)3/17/12 = 296,205 (+74)




Santorum : 
12/18/11 - 12/31/11 (+3,859)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+57,152)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+61,867)3/1/12 = 162,891 (+1032)3/2/12 = 163,634 (+743)*3/3/12 = 164,359 (+725)*3/4/12 = 165,068 (+709)3/5/12 = 166,606 (+1538)*3/6/12 = 168,748 (+2142)*3/7/12 = 171,175 (+2427)3/8/12 = 172,216 (+1041)3/9/12 = 173,030 (+814)3/10/12 = 173,726 (+696)3/11/12 = 174,432 (+706)3/12/12 = 175,149 (+717)*3/13/12 = 176,394 (+1245)*3/14/12 = 179,160 (+2766)3/15/12 = 180,069 (+909)3/16/12 = 180,860 (+791)3/17/12 = 181,522 (+662)

----------


## sailingaway

bad!  He hasn't been under 1000 in a long time!  Hopefully today's caucuses will spruce things up a bit.

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+66,490)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+145,553)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+60,070)3/1/12 = 888,043 (+1972)3/2/12 = 889,724 (+1681)*3/3/12 = 891,226 (+1502)*3/4/12 = 892,760 (+1534)3/5/12 = 894,504 (+1744)*3/6/12 = 896,558 (+2054)*3/7/12 = 898,779 (+2221)3/8/12 = 900,309 (+1530)3/9/12 = 901,799 (+1490)3/10/12 = 903,162 (+1363)3/11/12 = 904,450 (+1288)3/12/12 = 906,035 (+1585)*3/13/12 = 907,550 (+1515)*3/14/12 = 908,831 (+1281)3/15/12 = 910,224 (+1393)3/16/12 = 911,316 (+1092)3/17/12 = 912,240 (+924)3/18/12 = 913,158 (+918)



Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+55,353)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+153,632)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+72,835)3/1/12 = 1,503,708 (+2813)3/2/12 = 1,505,708 (+1944)*3/3/12 = 1,507,554 (+1902)*3/4/12 = 1,509,894 (+2340)3/5/12 = 1,512,177 (+2283)*3/6/12 = 1,514,405 (+2228)*3/7/12 = 1,517,312 (+2907)3/8/12 = 1,519,027 (+1715)3/9/12 = 1,520,606 (+1579)3/10/12 = 1,522,411 (+1805)3/11/12 = 1,524,335 (+1924)3/12/12 = 1,526,549 (+2214)*3/13/12 = 1,528,486 (+1937)*3/14/12 = 1,529,748 (+1262)3/15/12 = 1,531,430 (+1682)3/16/12 = 1,533,349 (+1919)3/17/12 = 1,535,277 (+1928)3/18/12 = 1,537,218 (+1941)




Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+25,893)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+43,496)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+21,241)3/1/12 = 291,069 (+1332)3/2/12 = 291,531 (+462)*3/3/12 = 291,692 (+161)*3/4/12 = 291,814 (+122)3/5/12 = 292,042 (+228)*3/6/12 = 292,373 (+331)*3/7/12 = 293,346 (+973)3/8/12 = 293,834 (+488)3/9/12 = 294,325 (+491)3/10/12 = 294,796 (+471)3/11/12 = 295,184 (+388)3/12/12 = 295,614 (+430)*3/13/12 = 295,885 (+271)*3/14/12 = 295,966 (+81)3/15/12 = 296,048 (+82)3/16/12 = 296,131 (+83)3/17/12 = 296,205 (+74)3/18/12 = 296,257 (+52)




Santorum : 
12/18/11 - 12/31/11 (+3,859)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+57,152)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+61,867)3/1/12 = 162,891 (+1032)3/2/12 = 163,634 (+743)*3/3/12 = 164,359 (+725)*3/4/12 = 165,068 (+709)3/5/12 = 166,606 (+1538)*3/6/12 = 168,748 (+2142)*3/7/12 = 171,175 (+2427)3/8/12 = 172,216 (+1041)3/9/12 = 173,030 (+814)3/10/12 = 173,726 (+696)3/11/12 = 174,432 (+706)3/12/12 = 175,149 (+717)*3/13/12 = 176,394 (+1245)*3/14/12 = 179,160 (+2766)3/15/12 = 180,069 (+909)3/16/12 = 180,860 (+791)3/17/12 = 181,522 (+662)3/18/12 = 182,143 (+621)

----------


## Esoteric

We need a jolt.

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+66,490)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+145,553)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+60,070)3/1/12 = 888,043 (+1972)3/2/12 = 889,724 (+1681)*3/3/12 = 891,226 (+1502)*3/4/12 = 892,760 (+1534)3/5/12 = 894,504 (+1744)*3/6/12 = 896,558 (+2054)*3/7/12 = 898,779 (+2221)3/8/12 = 900,309 (+1530)3/9/12 = 901,799 (+1490)3/10/12 = 903,162 (+1363)3/11/12 = 904,450 (+1288)3/12/12 = 906,035 (+1585)*3/13/12 = 907,550 (+1515)*3/14/12 = 908,831 (+1281)3/15/12 = 910,224 (+1393)3/16/12 = 911,316 (+1092)3/17/12 = 912,240 (+924)3/18/12 = 913,158 (+918)3/19/12 = 914,421 (+1263)



Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+55,353)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+153,632)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+72,835)3/1/12 = 1,503,708 (+2813)3/2/12 = 1,505,708 (+1944)*3/3/12 = 1,507,554 (+1902)*3/4/12 = 1,509,894 (+2340)3/5/12 = 1,512,177 (+2283)*3/6/12 = 1,514,405 (+2228)*3/7/12 = 1,517,312 (+2907)3/8/12 = 1,519,027 (+1715)3/9/12 = 1,520,606 (+1579)3/10/12 = 1,522,411 (+1805)3/11/12 = 1,524,335 (+1924)3/12/12 = 1,526,549 (+2214)*3/13/12 = 1,528,486 (+1937)*3/14/12 = 1,529,748 (+1262)3/15/12 = 1,531,430 (+1682)3/16/12 = 1,533,349 (+1919)3/17/12 = 1,535,277 (+1928)3/18/12 = 1,537,218 (+1941)3/19/12 = 1,538,951 (+1733)




Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+25,893)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+43,496)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+21,241)3/1/12 = 291,069 (+1332)3/2/12 = 291,531 (+462)*3/3/12 = 291,692 (+161)*3/4/12 = 291,814 (+122)3/5/12 = 292,042 (+228)*3/6/12 = 292,373 (+331)*3/7/12 = 293,346 (+973)3/8/12 = 293,834 (+488)3/9/12 = 294,325 (+491)3/10/12 = 294,796 (+471)3/11/12 = 295,184 (+388)3/12/12 = 295,614 (+430)*3/13/12 = 295,885 (+271)*3/14/12 = 295,966 (+81)3/15/12 = 296,048 (+82)3/16/12 = 296,131 (+83)3/17/12 = 296,205 (+74)3/18/12 = 296,257 (+52)3/19/12 = 296,265 (+8)




Santorum : 
12/18/11 - 12/31/11 (+3,859)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+57,152)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+61,867)3/1/12 = 162,891 (+1032)3/2/12 = 163,634 (+743)*3/3/12 = 164,359 (+725)*3/4/12 = 165,068 (+709)3/5/12 = 166,606 (+1538)*3/6/12 = 168,748 (+2142)*3/7/12 = 171,175 (+2427)3/8/12 = 172,216 (+1041)3/9/12 = 173,030 (+814)3/10/12 = 173,726 (+696)3/11/12 = 174,432 (+706)3/12/12 = 175,149 (+717)*3/13/12 = 176,394 (+1245)*3/14/12 = 179,160 (+2766)3/15/12 = 180,069 (+909)3/16/12 = 180,860 (+791)3/17/12 = 181,522 (+662)3/18/12 = 182,143 (+621)3/19/12 = 182,860 (+717)


*Looks like Gingrich is doing a Bachmann-style free fall.*

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+66,490)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+145,553)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+60,070)3/1/12 = 888,043 (+1972)3/2/12 = 889,724 (+1681)*3/3/12 = 891,226 (+1502)*3/4/12 = 892,760 (+1534)3/5/12 = 894,504 (+1744)*3/6/12 = 896,558 (+2054)*3/7/12 = 898,779 (+2221)3/8/12 = 900,309 (+1530)3/9/12 = 901,799 (+1490)3/10/12 = 903,162 (+1363)3/11/12 = 904,450 (+1288)3/12/12 = 906,035 (+1585)*3/13/12 = 907,550 (+1515)*3/14/12 = 908,831 (+1281)3/15/12 = 910,224 (+1393)3/16/12 = 911,316 (+1092)3/17/12 = 912,240 (+924)3/18/12 = 913,158 (+918)3/19/12 = 914,421 (+1263)3/20/12 = 915,883 (+1462)



Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+55,353)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+153,632)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+72,835)3/1/12 = 1,503,708 (+2813)3/2/12 = 1,505,708 (+1944)*3/3/12 = 1,507,554 (+1902)*3/4/12 = 1,509,894 (+2340)3/5/12 = 1,512,177 (+2283)*3/6/12 = 1,514,405 (+2228)*3/7/12 = 1,517,312 (+2907)3/8/12 = 1,519,027 (+1715)3/9/12 = 1,520,606 (+1579)3/10/12 = 1,522,411 (+1805)3/11/12 = 1,524,335 (+1924)3/12/12 = 1,526,549 (+2214)*3/13/12 = 1,528,486 (+1937)*3/14/12 = 1,529,748 (+1262)3/15/12 = 1,531,430 (+1682)3/16/12 = 1,533,349 (+1919)3/17/12 = 1,535,277 (+1928)3/18/12 = 1,537,218 (+1941)3/19/12 = 1,538,951 (+1733)3/20/12 = 1,540,180 (+2962)




Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+25,893)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+43,496)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+21,241)3/1/12 = 291,069 (+1332)3/2/12 = 291,531 (+462)*3/3/12 = 291,692 (+161)*3/4/12 = 291,814 (+122)3/5/12 = 292,042 (+228)*3/6/12 = 292,373 (+331)*3/7/12 = 293,346 (+973)3/8/12 = 293,834 (+488)3/9/12 = 294,325 (+491)3/10/12 = 294,796 (+471)3/11/12 = 295,184 (+388)3/12/12 = 295,614 (+430)*3/13/12 = 295,885 (+271)*3/14/12 = 295,966 (+81)3/15/12 = 296,048 (+82)3/16/12 = 296,131 (+83)3/17/12 = 296,205 (+74)3/18/12 = 296,257 (+52)3/19/12 = 296,265 (+8)3/20/12 = 296,212 (-53)




Santorum : 
12/18/11 - 12/31/11 (+3,859)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+57,152)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+61,867)3/1/12 = 162,891 (+1032)3/2/12 = 163,634 (+743)*3/3/12 = 164,359 (+725)*3/4/12 = 165,068 (+709)3/5/12 = 166,606 (+1538)*3/6/12 = 168,748 (+2142)*3/7/12 = 171,175 (+2427)3/8/12 = 172,216 (+1041)3/9/12 = 173,030 (+814)3/10/12 = 173,726 (+696)3/11/12 = 174,432 (+706)3/12/12 = 175,149 (+717)*3/13/12 = 176,394 (+1245)*3/14/12 = 179,160 (+2766)3/15/12 = 180,069 (+909)3/16/12 = 180,860 (+791)3/17/12 = 181,522 (+662)3/18/12 = 182,143 (+621)3/19/12 = 182,860 (+717)3/20/12 = 183,742 (+882)

----------


## Esoteric

Yes... YESSSS...  Now here comes the LENO BUMPPPPPP

----------


## AlexG

Wow, first time in like 6 months Gingrich is at a net-loss! Plus I think I saw a story that said his campaign is in debt. There's no more debates so his popularity should drop. I expect him to endorse Santorum by mid-Aril

----------


## sailingaway

thank you!

----------


## RDM

Who in the hell in the campaign decided to switch over to the Timeline format on FB. It doesn't show the real number of likes, just a "K' number and the donate tab is now gone. What a freakin' mess. That Timeline format is garbage and confusing.

----------


## Ronulus

> Who in the hell in the campaign decided to switch over to the Timeline format on FB. It doesn't show the real number of likes, just a "K' number and the donate tab is now gone. What a freakin' mess. That Timeline format is garbage and confusing.


All pages get switched to it. By the 30th everyone will have it.

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+66,490)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+145,553)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+60,070)3/1/12 = 888,043 (+1972)3/2/12 = 889,724 (+1681)*3/3/12 = 891,226 (+1502)*3/4/12 = 892,760 (+1534)3/5/12 = 894,504 (+1744)*3/6/12 = 896,558 (+2054)*3/7/12 = 898,779 (+2221)3/8/12 = 900,309 (+1530)3/9/12 = 901,799 (+1490)3/10/12 = 903,162 (+1363)3/11/12 = 904,450 (+1288)3/12/12 = 906,035 (+1585)*3/13/12 = 907,550 (+1515)*3/14/12 = 908,831 (+1281)3/15/12 = 910,224 (+1393)3/16/12 = 911,316 (+1092)3/17/12 = 912,240 (+924)3/18/12 = 913,158 (+918)3/19/12 = 914,421 (+1263)3/20/12 = 915,883 (+1462)3/21/12 = 917,454 (+1571)



Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+55,353)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+153,632)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+72,835)3/1/12 = 1,503,708 (+2813)3/2/12 = 1,505,708 (+1944)*3/3/12 = 1,507,554 (+1902)*3/4/12 = 1,509,894 (+2340)3/5/12 = 1,512,177 (+2283)*3/6/12 = 1,514,405 (+2228)*3/7/12 = 1,517,312 (+2907)3/8/12 = 1,519,027 (+1715)3/9/12 = 1,520,606 (+1579)3/10/12 = 1,522,411 (+1805)3/11/12 = 1,524,335 (+1924)3/12/12 = 1,526,549 (+2214)*3/13/12 = 1,528,486 (+1937)*3/14/12 = 1,529,748 (+1262)3/15/12 = 1,531,430 (+1682)3/16/12 = 1,533,349 (+1919)3/17/12 = 1,535,277 (+1928)3/18/12 = 1,537,218 (+1941)3/19/12 = 1,538,951 (+1733)3/20/12 = 1,540,180 (+2962)3/21/12 = 1,542,652 (+2472)




Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+25,893)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+43,496)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+21,241)3/1/12 = 291,069 (+1332)3/2/12 = 291,531 (+462)*3/3/12 = 291,692 (+161)*3/4/12 = 291,814 (+122)3/5/12 = 292,042 (+228)*3/6/12 = 292,373 (+331)*3/7/12 = 293,346 (+973)3/8/12 = 293,834 (+488)3/9/12 = 294,325 (+491)3/10/12 = 294,796 (+471)3/11/12 = 295,184 (+388)3/12/12 = 295,614 (+430)*3/13/12 = 295,885 (+271)*3/14/12 = 295,966 (+81)3/15/12 = 296,048 (+82)3/16/12 = 296,131 (+83)3/17/12 = 296,205 (+74)3/18/12 = 296,257 (+52)3/19/12 = 296,265 (+8)3/20/12 = 296,212 (-53)3/21/12 = 296,265 (+53)




Santorum : 
12/18/11 - 12/31/11 (+3,859)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+57,152)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+61,867)3/1/12 = 162,891 (+1032)3/2/12 = 163,634 (+743)*3/3/12 = 164,359 (+725)*3/4/12 = 165,068 (+709)3/5/12 = 166,606 (+1538)*3/6/12 = 168,748 (+2142)*3/7/12 = 171,175 (+2427)3/8/12 = 172,216 (+1041)3/9/12 = 173,030 (+814)3/10/12 = 173,726 (+696)3/11/12 = 174,432 (+706)3/12/12 = 175,149 (+717)*3/13/12 = 176,394 (+1245)*3/14/12 = 179,160 (+2766)3/15/12 = 180,069 (+909)3/16/12 = 180,860 (+791)3/17/12 = 181,522 (+662)3/18/12 = 182,143 (+621)3/19/12 = 182,860 (+717)3/20/12 = 183,742 (+882)3/21/12 = 184,378 (+636)

----------


## sailingaway

Well, Ron's going back up, unfortunately Romney is going up more.

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+66,490)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+145,553)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+60,070)3/1/12 = 888,043 (+1972)3/2/12 = 889,724 (+1681)*3/3/12 = 891,226 (+1502)*3/4/12 = 892,760 (+1534)3/5/12 = 894,504 (+1744)*3/6/12 = 896,558 (+2054)*3/7/12 = 898,779 (+2221)3/8/12 = 900,309 (+1530)3/9/12 = 901,799 (+1490)3/10/12 = 903,162 (+1363)3/11/12 = 904,450 (+1288)3/12/12 = 906,035 (+1585)*3/13/12 = 907,550 (+1515)*3/14/12 = 908,831 (+1281)3/15/12 = 910,224 (+1393)3/16/12 = 911,316 (+1092)3/17/12 = 912,240 (+924)3/18/12 = 913,158 (+918)3/19/12 = 914,421 (+1263)3/20/12 = 915,883 (+1462)3/21/12 = 917,454 (+1571)3/22/12 = 918,727 (+1273)



Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+55,353)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+153,632)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+72,835)3/1/12 = 1,503,708 (+2813)3/2/12 = 1,505,708 (+1944)*3/3/12 = 1,507,554 (+1902)*3/4/12 = 1,509,894 (+2340)3/5/12 = 1,512,177 (+2283)*3/6/12 = 1,514,405 (+2228)*3/7/12 = 1,517,312 (+2907)3/8/12 = 1,519,027 (+1715)3/9/12 = 1,520,606 (+1579)3/10/12 = 1,522,411 (+1805)3/11/12 = 1,524,335 (+1924)3/12/12 = 1,526,549 (+2214)*3/13/12 = 1,528,486 (+1937)*3/14/12 = 1,529,748 (+1262)3/15/12 = 1,531,430 (+1682)3/16/12 = 1,533,349 (+1919)3/17/12 = 1,535,277 (+1928)3/18/12 = 1,537,218 (+1941)3/19/12 = 1,538,951 (+1733)3/20/12 = 1,540,180 (+2962)3/21/12 = 1,542,652 (+2472)3/22/12 = 1,544,588 (+1936)




Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+25,893)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+43,496)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+21,241)3/1/12 = 291,069 (+1332)3/2/12 = 291,531 (+462)*3/3/12 = 291,692 (+161)*3/4/12 = 291,814 (+122)3/5/12 = 292,042 (+228)*3/6/12 = 292,373 (+331)*3/7/12 = 293,346 (+973)3/8/12 = 293,834 (+488)3/9/12 = 294,325 (+491)3/10/12 = 294,796 (+471)3/11/12 = 295,184 (+388)3/12/12 = 295,614 (+430)*3/13/12 = 295,885 (+271)*3/14/12 = 295,966 (+81)3/15/12 = 296,048 (+82)3/16/12 = 296,131 (+83)3/17/12 = 296,205 (+74)3/18/12 = 296,257 (+52)3/19/12 = 296,265 (+8)3/20/12 = 296,212 (-53)3/21/12 = 296,265 (+53)3/22/12 = 296,424 (+159)




Santorum : 
12/18/11 - 12/31/11 (+3,859)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+57,152)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+61,867)3/1/12 = 162,891 (+1032)3/2/12 = 163,634 (+743)*3/3/12 = 164,359 (+725)*3/4/12 = 165,068 (+709)3/5/12 = 166,606 (+1538)*3/6/12 = 168,748 (+2142)*3/7/12 = 171,175 (+2427)3/8/12 = 172,216 (+1041)3/9/12 = 173,030 (+814)3/10/12 = 173,726 (+696)3/11/12 = 174,432 (+706)3/12/12 = 175,149 (+717)*3/13/12 = 176,394 (+1245)*3/14/12 = 179,160 (+2766)3/15/12 = 180,069 (+909)3/16/12 = 180,860 (+791)3/17/12 = 181,522 (+662)3/18/12 = 182,143 (+621)3/19/12 = 182,860 (+717)3/20/12 = 183,742 (+882)3/21/12 = 184,378 (+636)3/22/12 = 184,871 (+493)

----------


## AlexG

Get ready for a 4th Gingrich surge! lol

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+66,490)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+145,553)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+60,070)3/1/12 = 888,043 (+1972)3/2/12 = 889,724 (+1681)*3/3/12 = 891,226 (+1502)*3/4/12 = 892,760 (+1534)3/5/12 = 894,504 (+1744)*3/6/12 = 896,558 (+2054)*3/7/12 = 898,779 (+2221)3/8/12 = 900,309 (+1530)3/9/12 = 901,799 (+1490)3/10/12 = 903,162 (+1363)3/11/12 = 904,450 (+1288)3/12/12 = 906,035 (+1585)*3/13/12 = 907,550 (+1515)*3/14/12 = 908,831 (+1281)3/15/12 = 910,224 (+1393)3/16/12 = 911,316 (+1092)3/17/12 = 912,240 (+924)3/18/12 = 913,158 (+918)3/19/12 = 914,421 (+1263)3/20/12 = 915,883 (+1462)3/21/12 = 917,454 (+1571)3/22/12 = 918,727 (+1273)3/23/12 = 919,916 (+1189)



Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+55,353)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+153,632)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+72,835)3/1/12 = 1,503,708 (+2813)3/2/12 = 1,505,708 (+1944)*3/3/12 = 1,507,554 (+1902)*3/4/12 = 1,509,894 (+2340)3/5/12 = 1,512,177 (+2283)*3/6/12 = 1,514,405 (+2228)*3/7/12 = 1,517,312 (+2907)3/8/12 = 1,519,027 (+1715)3/9/12 = 1,520,606 (+1579)3/10/12 = 1,522,411 (+1805)3/11/12 = 1,524,335 (+1924)3/12/12 = 1,526,549 (+2214)*3/13/12 = 1,528,486 (+1937)*3/14/12 = 1,529,748 (+1262)3/15/12 = 1,531,430 (+1682)3/16/12 = 1,533,349 (+1919)3/17/12 = 1,535,277 (+1928)3/18/12 = 1,537,218 (+1941)3/19/12 = 1,538,951 (+1733)3/20/12 = 1,540,180 (+2962)3/21/12 = 1,542,652 (+2472)3/22/12 = 1,544,588 (+1936)3/23/12 = 1,545,824 (+1236)




Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+25,893)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+43,496)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+21,241)3/1/12 = 291,069 (+1332)3/2/12 = 291,531 (+462)*3/3/12 = 291,692 (+161)*3/4/12 = 291,814 (+122)3/5/12 = 292,042 (+228)*3/6/12 = 292,373 (+331)*3/7/12 = 293,346 (+973)3/8/12 = 293,834 (+488)3/9/12 = 294,325 (+491)3/10/12 = 294,796 (+471)3/11/12 = 295,184 (+388)3/12/12 = 295,614 (+430)*3/13/12 = 295,885 (+271)*3/14/12 = 295,966 (+81)3/15/12 = 296,048 (+82)3/16/12 = 296,131 (+83)3/17/12 = 296,205 (+74)3/18/12 = 296,257 (+52)3/19/12 = 296,265 (+8)3/20/12 = 296,212 (-53)3/21/12 = 296,265 (+53)3/22/12 = 296,424 (+159)3/23/12 = 296,401 (-23)




Santorum : 
12/18/11 - 12/31/11 (+3,859)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+57,152)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+61,867)3/1/12 = 162,891 (+1032)3/2/12 = 163,634 (+743)*3/3/12 = 164,359 (+725)*3/4/12 = 165,068 (+709)3/5/12 = 166,606 (+1538)*3/6/12 = 168,748 (+2142)*3/7/12 = 171,175 (+2427)3/8/12 = 172,216 (+1041)3/9/12 = 173,030 (+814)3/10/12 = 173,726 (+696)3/11/12 = 174,432 (+706)3/12/12 = 175,149 (+717)*3/13/12 = 176,394 (+1245)*3/14/12 = 179,160 (+2766)3/15/12 = 180,069 (+909)3/16/12 = 180,860 (+791)3/17/12 = 181,522 (+662)3/18/12 = 182,143 (+621)3/19/12 = 182,860 (+717)3/20/12 = 183,742 (+882)3/21/12 = 184,378 (+636)3/22/12 = 184,871 (+493)3/23/12 = 185,101 (+230)

----------


## kathy88

-23 Grinch  Why did I get a really big sense of satisfaction at that?

----------


## DonovanJames

> -23 Grinch  Why did I get a really big sense of satisfaction at that?


LOL I read that comment as I mouse wheeled down and my head was still tilt in pondering with a wry smile on my face... You read my mind.. in a post... before. I. thought. it....

----------


## Kregisen

Haha Gingrich may never hit 300,000. Sucks to suck.

----------


## J_White

could we have a graph showing how the increase, we would probably see some peaks around major elections.

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+66,490)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+145,553)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+60,070)3/1/12 = 888,043 (+1972)3/2/12 = 889,724 (+1681)*3/3/12 = 891,226 (+1502)*3/4/12 = 892,760 (+1534)3/5/12 = 894,504 (+1744)*3/6/12 = 896,558 (+2054)*3/7/12 = 898,779 (+2221)3/8/12 = 900,309 (+1530)3/9/12 = 901,799 (+1490)3/10/12 = 903,162 (+1363)3/11/12 = 904,450 (+1288)3/12/12 = 906,035 (+1585)*3/13/12 = 907,550 (+1515)*3/14/12 = 908,831 (+1281)3/15/12 = 910,224 (+1393)3/16/12 = 911,316 (+1092)3/17/12 = 912,240 (+924)3/18/12 = 913,158 (+918)3/19/12 = 914,421 (+1263)3/20/12 = 915,883 (+1462)3/21/12 = 917,454 (+1571)3/22/12 = 918,727 (+1273)3/23/12 = 919,916 (+1189)3/24/12 = 920,778 (+862)



Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+55,353)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+153,632)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+72,835)3/1/12 = 1,503,708 (+2813)3/2/12 = 1,505,708 (+1944)*3/3/12 = 1,507,554 (+1902)*3/4/12 = 1,509,894 (+2340)3/5/12 = 1,512,177 (+2283)*3/6/12 = 1,514,405 (+2228)*3/7/12 = 1,517,312 (+2907)3/8/12 = 1,519,027 (+1715)3/9/12 = 1,520,606 (+1579)3/10/12 = 1,522,411 (+1805)3/11/12 = 1,524,335 (+1924)3/12/12 = 1,526,549 (+2214)*3/13/12 = 1,528,486 (+1937)*3/14/12 = 1,529,748 (+1262)3/15/12 = 1,531,430 (+1682)3/16/12 = 1,533,349 (+1919)3/17/12 = 1,535,277 (+1928)3/18/12 = 1,537,218 (+1941)3/19/12 = 1,538,951 (+1733)3/20/12 = 1,540,180 (+2962)3/21/12 = 1,542,652 (+2472)3/22/12 = 1,544,588 (+1936)3/23/12 = 1,545,824 (+1236)3/24/12 = 1,547,050 (+1226)




Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+25,893)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+43,496)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+21,241)3/1/12 = 291,069 (+1332)3/2/12 = 291,531 (+462)*3/3/12 = 291,692 (+161)*3/4/12 = 291,814 (+122)3/5/12 = 292,042 (+228)*3/6/12 = 292,373 (+331)*3/7/12 = 293,346 (+973)3/8/12 = 293,834 (+488)3/9/12 = 294,325 (+491)3/10/12 = 294,796 (+471)3/11/12 = 295,184 (+388)3/12/12 = 295,614 (+430)*3/13/12 = 295,885 (+271)*3/14/12 = 295,966 (+81)3/15/12 = 296,048 (+82)3/16/12 = 296,131 (+83)3/17/12 = 296,205 (+74)3/18/12 = 296,257 (+52)3/19/12 = 296,265 (+8)3/20/12 = 296,212 (-53)3/21/12 = 296,265 (+53)3/22/12 = 296,424 (+159)3/23/12 = 296,401 (-23)3/24/12 = 296,414 (+13)




Santorum : 
12/18/11 - 12/31/11 (+3,859)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+57,152)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+61,867)3/1/12 = 162,891 (+1032)3/2/12 = 163,634 (+743)*3/3/12 = 164,359 (+725)*3/4/12 = 165,068 (+709)3/5/12 = 166,606 (+1538)*3/6/12 = 168,748 (+2142)*3/7/12 = 171,175 (+2427)3/8/12 = 172,216 (+1041)3/9/12 = 173,030 (+814)3/10/12 = 173,726 (+696)3/11/12 = 174,432 (+706)3/12/12 = 175,149 (+717)*3/13/12 = 176,394 (+1245)*3/14/12 = 179,160 (+2766)3/15/12 = 180,069 (+909)3/16/12 = 180,860 (+791)3/17/12 = 181,522 (+662)3/18/12 = 182,143 (+621)3/19/12 = 182,860 (+717)3/20/12 = 183,742 (+882)3/21/12 = 184,378 (+636)3/22/12 = 184,871 (+493)3/23/12 = 185,101 (+230)3/24/12 = 185,419 (+318)

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+66,490)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+145,553)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+60,070)3/1/12 = 888,043 (+1972)3/2/12 = 889,724 (+1681)*3/3/12 = 891,226 (+1502)*3/4/12 = 892,760 (+1534)3/5/12 = 894,504 (+1744)*3/6/12 = 896,558 (+2054)*3/7/12 = 898,779 (+2221)3/8/12 = 900,309 (+1530)3/9/12 = 901,799 (+1490)3/10/12 = 903,162 (+1363)3/11/12 = 904,450 (+1288)3/12/12 = 906,035 (+1585)*3/13/12 = 907,550 (+1515)*3/14/12 = 908,831 (+1281)3/15/12 = 910,224 (+1393)3/16/12 = 911,316 (+1092)3/17/12 = 912,240 (+924)3/18/12 = 913,158 (+918)3/19/12 = 914,421 (+1263)3/20/12 = 915,883 (+1462)3/21/12 = 917,454 (+1571)3/22/12 = 918,727 (+1273)3/23/12 = 919,916 (+1189)3/24/12 = 920,778 (+862)3/25/12 = 921,618 (+840)



Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+55,353)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+153,632)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+72,835)3/1/12 = 1,503,708 (+2813)3/2/12 = 1,505,708 (+1944)*3/3/12 = 1,507,554 (+1902)*3/4/12 = 1,509,894 (+2340)3/5/12 = 1,512,177 (+2283)*3/6/12 = 1,514,405 (+2228)*3/7/12 = 1,517,312 (+2907)3/8/12 = 1,519,027 (+1715)3/9/12 = 1,520,606 (+1579)3/10/12 = 1,522,411 (+1805)3/11/12 = 1,524,335 (+1924)3/12/12 = 1,526,549 (+2214)*3/13/12 = 1,528,486 (+1937)*3/14/12 = 1,529,748 (+1262)3/15/12 = 1,531,430 (+1682)3/16/12 = 1,533,349 (+1919)3/17/12 = 1,535,277 (+1928)3/18/12 = 1,537,218 (+1941)3/19/12 = 1,538,951 (+1733)3/20/12 = 1,540,180 (+2962)3/21/12 = 1,542,652 (+2472)3/22/12 = 1,544,588 (+1936)3/23/12 = 1,545,824 (+1236)3/24/12 = 1,547,050 (+1226)3/25/12 = 1,548,253 (+1203)




Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+25,893)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+43,496)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+21,241)3/1/12 = 291,069 (+1332)3/2/12 = 291,531 (+462)*3/3/12 = 291,692 (+161)*3/4/12 = 291,814 (+122)3/5/12 = 292,042 (+228)*3/6/12 = 292,373 (+331)*3/7/12 = 293,346 (+973)3/8/12 = 293,834 (+488)3/9/12 = 294,325 (+491)3/10/12 = 294,796 (+471)3/11/12 = 295,184 (+388)3/12/12 = 295,614 (+430)*3/13/12 = 295,885 (+271)*3/14/12 = 295,966 (+81)3/15/12 = 296,048 (+82)3/16/12 = 296,131 (+83)3/17/12 = 296,205 (+74)3/18/12 = 296,257 (+52)3/19/12 = 296,265 (+8)3/20/12 = 296,212 (-53)3/21/12 = 296,265 (+53)3/22/12 = 296,424 (+159)3/23/12 = 296,401 (-23)3/24/12 = 296,414 (+13)3/25/12 = 296,372 (-42)




Santorum : 
12/18/11 - 12/31/11 (+3,859)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+57,152)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+61,867)3/1/12 = 162,891 (+1032)3/2/12 = 163,634 (+743)*3/3/12 = 164,359 (+725)*3/4/12 = 165,068 (+709)3/5/12 = 166,606 (+1538)*3/6/12 = 168,748 (+2142)*3/7/12 = 171,175 (+2427)3/8/12 = 172,216 (+1041)3/9/12 = 173,030 (+814)3/10/12 = 173,726 (+696)3/11/12 = 174,432 (+706)3/12/12 = 175,149 (+717)*3/13/12 = 176,394 (+1245)*3/14/12 = 179,160 (+2766)3/15/12 = 180,069 (+909)3/16/12 = 180,860 (+791)3/17/12 = 181,522 (+662)3/18/12 = 182,143 (+621)3/19/12 = 182,860 (+717)3/20/12 = 183,742 (+882)3/21/12 = 184,378 (+636)3/22/12 = 184,871 (+493)3/23/12 = 185,101 (+230)3/24/12 = 185,419 (+318)3/25/12 = 186,039 (+620)

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+66,490)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+145,553)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+60,070)3/1/12 = 888,043 (+1972)3/2/12 = 889,724 (+1681)*3/3/12 = 891,226 (+1502)*3/4/12 = 892,760 (+1534)3/5/12 = 894,504 (+1744)*3/6/12 = 896,558 (+2054)*3/7/12 = 898,779 (+2221)3/8/12 = 900,309 (+1530)3/9/12 = 901,799 (+1490)3/10/12 = 903,162 (+1363)3/11/12 = 904,450 (+1288)3/12/12 = 906,035 (+1585)*3/13/12 = 907,550 (+1515)*3/14/12 = 908,831 (+1281)3/15/12 = 910,224 (+1393)3/16/12 = 911,316 (+1092)3/17/12 = 912,240 (+924)3/18/12 = 913,158 (+918)3/19/12 = 914,421 (+1263)3/20/12 = 915,883 (+1462)3/21/12 = 917,454 (+1571)3/22/12 = 918,727 (+1273)3/23/12 = 919,916 (+1189)3/24/12 = 920,778 (+862)3/25/12 = 921,618 (+840)3/26/12 = 922,410 (+792)



Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+55,353)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+153,632)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+72,835)3/1/12 = 1,503,708 (+2813)3/2/12 = 1,505,708 (+1944)*3/3/12 = 1,507,554 (+1902)*3/4/12 = 1,509,894 (+2340)3/5/12 = 1,512,177 (+2283)*3/6/12 = 1,514,405 (+2228)*3/7/12 = 1,517,312 (+2907)3/8/12 = 1,519,027 (+1715)3/9/12 = 1,520,606 (+1579)3/10/12 = 1,522,411 (+1805)3/11/12 = 1,524,335 (+1924)3/12/12 = 1,526,549 (+2214)*3/13/12 = 1,528,486 (+1937)*3/14/12 = 1,529,748 (+1262)3/15/12 = 1,531,430 (+1682)3/16/12 = 1,533,349 (+1919)3/17/12 = 1,535,277 (+1928)3/18/12 = 1,537,218 (+1941)3/19/12 = 1,538,951 (+1733)3/20/12 = 1,540,180 (+2962)3/21/12 = 1,542,652 (+2472)3/22/12 = 1,544,588 (+1936)3/23/12 = 1,545,824 (+1236)3/24/12 = 1,547,050 (+1226)3/25/12 = 1,548,253 (+1203)3/26/12 = 1,548,948 (+695)




Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+25,893)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+43,496)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+21,241)3/1/12 = 291,069 (+1332)3/2/12 = 291,531 (+462)*3/3/12 = 291,692 (+161)*3/4/12 = 291,814 (+122)3/5/12 = 292,042 (+228)*3/6/12 = 292,373 (+331)*3/7/12 = 293,346 (+973)3/8/12 = 293,834 (+488)3/9/12 = 294,325 (+491)3/10/12 = 294,796 (+471)3/11/12 = 295,184 (+388)3/12/12 = 295,614 (+430)*3/13/12 = 295,885 (+271)*3/14/12 = 295,966 (+81)3/15/12 = 296,048 (+82)3/16/12 = 296,131 (+83)3/17/12 = 296,205 (+74)3/18/12 = 296,257 (+52)3/19/12 = 296,265 (+8)3/20/12 = 296,212 (-53)3/21/12 = 296,265 (+53)3/22/12 = 296,424 (+159)3/23/12 = 296,401 (-23)3/24/12 = 296,414 (+13)3/25/12 = 296,372 (-42)3/26/12 = 296,359 (-13)




Santorum : 
12/18/11 - 12/31/11 (+3,859)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+57,152)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+61,867)3/1/12 = 162,891 (+1032)3/2/12 = 163,634 (+743)*3/3/12 = 164,359 (+725)*3/4/12 = 165,068 (+709)3/5/12 = 166,606 (+1538)*3/6/12 = 168,748 (+2142)*3/7/12 = 171,175 (+2427)3/8/12 = 172,216 (+1041)3/9/12 = 173,030 (+814)3/10/12 = 173,726 (+696)3/11/12 = 174,432 (+706)3/12/12 = 175,149 (+717)*3/13/12 = 176,394 (+1245)*3/14/12 = 179,160 (+2766)3/15/12 = 180,069 (+909)3/16/12 = 180,860 (+791)3/17/12 = 181,522 (+662)3/18/12 = 182,143 (+621)3/19/12 = 182,860 (+717)3/20/12 = 183,742 (+882)3/21/12 = 184,378 (+636)3/22/12 = 184,871 (+493)3/23/12 = 185,101 (+230)3/24/12 = 185,419 (+318)3/25/12 = 186,039 (+620)3/26/12 = 186,501 (+462)

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+66,490)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+145,553)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+60,070)3/1/12 = 888,043 (+1972)3/2/12 = 889,724 (+1681)*3/3/12 = 891,226 (+1502)*3/4/12 = 892,760 (+1534)3/5/12 = 894,504 (+1744)*3/6/12 = 896,558 (+2054)*3/7/12 = 898,779 (+2221)3/8/12 = 900,309 (+1530)3/9/12 = 901,799 (+1490)3/10/12 = 903,162 (+1363)3/11/12 = 904,450 (+1288)3/12/12 = 906,035 (+1585)*3/13/12 = 907,550 (+1515)*3/14/12 = 908,831 (+1281)3/15/12 = 910,224 (+1393)3/16/12 = 911,316 (+1092)3/17/12 = 912,240 (+924)3/18/12 = 913,158 (+918)3/19/12 = 914,421 (+1263)3/20/12 = 915,883 (+1462)3/21/12 = 917,454 (+1571)3/22/12 = 918,727 (+1273)3/23/12 = 919,916 (+1189)3/24/12 = 920,778 (+862)3/25/12 = 921,618 (+840)3/26/12 = 922,410 (+792)3/27/12 = 923,197 (+787)



Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+55,353)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+153,632)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+72,835)3/1/12 = 1,503,708 (+2813)3/2/12 = 1,505,708 (+1944)*3/3/12 = 1,507,554 (+1902)*3/4/12 = 1,509,894 (+2340)3/5/12 = 1,512,177 (+2283)*3/6/12 = 1,514,405 (+2228)*3/7/12 = 1,517,312 (+2907)3/8/12 = 1,519,027 (+1715)3/9/12 = 1,520,606 (+1579)3/10/12 = 1,522,411 (+1805)3/11/12 = 1,524,335 (+1924)3/12/12 = 1,526,549 (+2214)*3/13/12 = 1,528,486 (+1937)*3/14/12 = 1,529,748 (+1262)3/15/12 = 1,531,430 (+1682)3/16/12 = 1,533,349 (+1919)3/17/12 = 1,535,277 (+1928)3/18/12 = 1,537,218 (+1941)3/19/12 = 1,538,951 (+1733)3/20/12 = 1,540,180 (+2962)3/21/12 = 1,542,652 (+2472)3/22/12 = 1,544,588 (+1936)3/23/12 = 1,545,824 (+1236)3/24/12 = 1,547,050 (+1226)3/25/12 = 1,548,253 (+1203)3/26/12 = 1,548,948 (+695)3/27/12 = 1,550,056 (+1108)




Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+25,893)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+43,496)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+21,241)3/1/12 = 291,069 (+1332)3/2/12 = 291,531 (+462)*3/3/12 = 291,692 (+161)*3/4/12 = 291,814 (+122)3/5/12 = 292,042 (+228)*3/6/12 = 292,373 (+331)*3/7/12 = 293,346 (+973)3/8/12 = 293,834 (+488)3/9/12 = 294,325 (+491)3/10/12 = 294,796 (+471)3/11/12 = 295,184 (+388)3/12/12 = 295,614 (+430)*3/13/12 = 295,885 (+271)*3/14/12 = 295,966 (+81)3/15/12 = 296,048 (+82)3/16/12 = 296,131 (+83)3/17/12 = 296,205 (+74)3/18/12 = 296,257 (+52)3/19/12 = 296,265 (+8)3/20/12 = 296,212 (-53)3/21/12 = 296,265 (+53)3/22/12 = 296,424 (+159)3/23/12 = 296,401 (-23)3/24/12 = 296,414 (+13)3/25/12 = 296,372 (-42)3/26/12 = 296,359 (-13)3/27/12 = 296,382 (+23)




Santorum : 
12/18/11 - 12/31/11 (+3,859)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+57,152)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+61,867)3/1/12 = 162,891 (+1032)3/2/12 = 163,634 (+743)*3/3/12 = 164,359 (+725)*3/4/12 = 165,068 (+709)3/5/12 = 166,606 (+1538)*3/6/12 = 168,748 (+2142)*3/7/12 = 171,175 (+2427)3/8/12 = 172,216 (+1041)3/9/12 = 173,030 (+814)3/10/12 = 173,726 (+696)3/11/12 = 174,432 (+706)3/12/12 = 175,149 (+717)*3/13/12 = 176,394 (+1245)*3/14/12 = 179,160 (+2766)3/15/12 = 180,069 (+909)3/16/12 = 180,860 (+791)3/17/12 = 181,522 (+662)3/18/12 = 182,143 (+621)3/19/12 = 182,860 (+717)3/20/12 = 183,742 (+882)3/21/12 = 184,378 (+636)3/22/12 = 184,871 (+493)3/23/12 = 185,101 (+230)3/24/12 = 185,419 (+318)3/25/12 = 186,039 (+620)3/26/12 = 186,501 (+462)3/27/12 = 186,859 (+358)

----------


## sailingaway

Thank you!

----------


## Okie RP fan

Looks like everyone's numbers have been dipping. 

It certainly appears that we are on pace for 1,000,000 by Tampa, though.

----------


## JustinL

New likes - separate, together, 7-day trend, change from prior day

----------


## Okie RP fan

Nice graphics, thanks.

----------


## JustinL

I just realized I messed up on the last chart, it was doing change from the 7 day average instead of the daily numbers. Realized it didn't look right, sorry about the error, fixed graph:

What's interesting is that the other 3 candidates have 2+ spikes bigger than Paul's biggest spike. He's had some decent spikes, but he's never surged do the degree that the others have. Need the media for that probably and they aren't going to give it unless he pulls a drastic upset at the convention or something. Stealing is pretty popular :-\ ... so long as people can do it covertly and make a good excuse they don't seem to mind it. Especially if more is stolen from others than themselves. We're up against selfishness under the guise of compassion. We must keep up our efforts despite their attempts to demoralize us and paint us as losers. Regardless of where Paul ends up, each person you bring around is a victory.

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+66,490)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+145,553)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+60,070)3/1/12 = 888,043 (+1972)3/2/12 = 889,724 (+1681)*3/3/12 = 891,226 (+1502)*3/4/12 = 892,760 (+1534)3/5/12 = 894,504 (+1744)*3/6/12 = 896,558 (+2054)*3/7/12 = 898,779 (+2221)3/8/12 = 900,309 (+1530)3/9/12 = 901,799 (+1490)3/10/12 = 903,162 (+1363)3/11/12 = 904,450 (+1288)3/12/12 = 906,035 (+1585)*3/13/12 = 907,550 (+1515)*3/14/12 = 908,831 (+1281)3/15/12 = 910,224 (+1393)3/16/12 = 911,316 (+1092)3/17/12 = 912,240 (+924)3/18/12 = 913,158 (+918)3/19/12 = 914,421 (+1263)3/20/12 = 915,883 (+1462)3/21/12 = 917,454 (+1571)3/22/12 = 918,727 (+1273)3/23/12 = 919,916 (+1189)3/24/12 = 920,778 (+862)3/25/12 = 921,618 (+840)3/26/12 = 922,410 (+792)3/27/12 = 923,197 (+787)3/28/12 = 923,850 (+653)



Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+55,353)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+153,632)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+72,835)3/1/12 = 1,503,708 (+2813)3/2/12 = 1,505,708 (+1944)*3/3/12 = 1,507,554 (+1902)*3/4/12 = 1,509,894 (+2340)3/5/12 = 1,512,177 (+2283)*3/6/12 = 1,514,405 (+2228)*3/7/12 = 1,517,312 (+2907)3/8/12 = 1,519,027 (+1715)3/9/12 = 1,520,606 (+1579)3/10/12 = 1,522,411 (+1805)3/11/12 = 1,524,335 (+1924)3/12/12 = 1,526,549 (+2214)*3/13/12 = 1,528,486 (+1937)*3/14/12 = 1,529,748 (+1262)3/15/12 = 1,531,430 (+1682)3/16/12 = 1,533,349 (+1919)3/17/12 = 1,535,277 (+1928)3/18/12 = 1,537,218 (+1941)3/19/12 = 1,538,951 (+1733)3/20/12 = 1,540,180 (+2962)3/21/12 = 1,542,652 (+2472)3/22/12 = 1,544,588 (+1936)3/23/12 = 1,545,824 (+1236)3/24/12 = 1,547,050 (+1226)3/25/12 = 1,548,253 (+1203)3/26/12 = 1,548,948 (+695)3/27/12 = 1,550,056 (+1108)3/28/12 = 1,550,588 (+532)




Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+25,893)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+43,496)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+21,241)3/1/12 = 291,069 (+1332)3/2/12 = 291,531 (+462)*3/3/12 = 291,692 (+161)*3/4/12 = 291,814 (+122)3/5/12 = 292,042 (+228)*3/6/12 = 292,373 (+331)*3/7/12 = 293,346 (+973)3/8/12 = 293,834 (+488)3/9/12 = 294,325 (+491)3/10/12 = 294,796 (+471)3/11/12 = 295,184 (+388)3/12/12 = 295,614 (+430)*3/13/12 = 295,885 (+271)*3/14/12 = 295,966 (+81)3/15/12 = 296,048 (+82)3/16/12 = 296,131 (+83)3/17/12 = 296,205 (+74)3/18/12 = 296,257 (+52)3/19/12 = 296,265 (+8)3/20/12 = 296,212 (-53)3/21/12 = 296,265 (+53)3/22/12 = 296,424 (+159)3/23/12 = 296,401 (-23)3/24/12 = 296,414 (+13)3/25/12 = 296,372 (-42)3/26/12 = 296,359 (-13)3/27/12 = 296,382 (+23)3/28/12 = 296,344 (-38)




Santorum : 
12/18/11 - 12/31/11 (+3,859)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+57,152)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+61,867)3/1/12 = 162,891 (+1032)3/2/12 = 163,634 (+743)*3/3/12 = 164,359 (+725)*3/4/12 = 165,068 (+709)3/5/12 = 166,606 (+1538)*3/6/12 = 168,748 (+2142)*3/7/12 = 171,175 (+2427)3/8/12 = 172,216 (+1041)3/9/12 = 173,030 (+814)3/10/12 = 173,726 (+696)3/11/12 = 174,432 (+706)3/12/12 = 175,149 (+717)*3/13/12 = 176,394 (+1245)*3/14/12 = 179,160 (+2766)3/15/12 = 180,069 (+909)3/16/12 = 180,860 (+791)3/17/12 = 181,522 (+662)3/18/12 = 182,143 (+621)3/19/12 = 182,860 (+717)3/20/12 = 183,742 (+882)3/21/12 = 184,378 (+636)3/22/12 = 184,871 (+493)3/23/12 = 185,101 (+230)3/24/12 = 185,419 (+318)3/25/12 = 186,039 (+620)3/26/12 = 186,501 (+462)3/27/12 = 186,859 (+358)3/28/12 = 187,147 (+288)

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+66,490)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+145,553)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+60,070)3/1/12 = 888,043 (+1972)3/2/12 = 889,724 (+1681)*3/3/12 = 891,226 (+1502)*3/4/12 = 892,760 (+1534)3/5/12 = 894,504 (+1744)*3/6/12 = 896,558 (+2054)*3/7/12 = 898,779 (+2221)3/8/12 = 900,309 (+1530)3/9/12 = 901,799 (+1490)3/10/12 = 903,162 (+1363)3/11/12 = 904,450 (+1288)3/12/12 = 906,035 (+1585)*3/13/12 = 907,550 (+1515)*3/14/12 = 908,831 (+1281)3/15/12 = 910,224 (+1393)3/16/12 = 911,316 (+1092)3/17/12 = 912,240 (+924)3/18/12 = 913,158 (+918)3/19/12 = 914,421 (+1263)3/20/12 = 915,883 (+1462)3/21/12 = 917,454 (+1571)3/22/12 = 918,727 (+1273)3/23/12 = 919,916 (+1189)3/24/12 = 920,778 (+862)3/25/12 = 921,618 (+840)3/26/12 = 922,410 (+792)3/27/12 = 923,197 (+787)3/28/12 = 923,850 (+653)3/29/12 = 924,427 (+577)



Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+55,353)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+153,632)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+72,835)3/1/12 = 1,503,708 (+2813)3/2/12 = 1,505,708 (+1944)*3/3/12 = 1,507,554 (+1902)*3/4/12 = 1,509,894 (+2340)3/5/12 = 1,512,177 (+2283)*3/6/12 = 1,514,405 (+2228)*3/7/12 = 1,517,312 (+2907)3/8/12 = 1,519,027 (+1715)3/9/12 = 1,520,606 (+1579)3/10/12 = 1,522,411 (+1805)3/11/12 = 1,524,335 (+1924)3/12/12 = 1,526,549 (+2214)*3/13/12 = 1,528,486 (+1937)*3/14/12 = 1,529,748 (+1262)3/15/12 = 1,531,430 (+1682)3/16/12 = 1,533,349 (+1919)3/17/12 = 1,535,277 (+1928)3/18/12 = 1,537,218 (+1941)3/19/12 = 1,538,951 (+1733)3/20/12 = 1,540,180 (+2962)3/21/12 = 1,542,652 (+2472)3/22/12 = 1,544,588 (+1936)3/23/12 = 1,545,824 (+1236)3/24/12 = 1,547,050 (+1226)3/25/12 = 1,548,253 (+1203)3/26/12 = 1,548,948 (+695)3/27/12 = 1,550,056 (+1108)3/28/12 = 1,550,588 (+532)3/29/12 = 1,551,518 (+930)




Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+25,893)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+43,496)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+21,241)3/1/12 = 291,069 (+1332)3/2/12 = 291,531 (+462)*3/3/12 = 291,692 (+161)*3/4/12 = 291,814 (+122)3/5/12 = 292,042 (+228)*3/6/12 = 292,373 (+331)*3/7/12 = 293,346 (+973)3/8/12 = 293,834 (+488)3/9/12 = 294,325 (+491)3/10/12 = 294,796 (+471)3/11/12 = 295,184 (+388)3/12/12 = 295,614 (+430)*3/13/12 = 295,885 (+271)*3/14/12 = 295,966 (+81)3/15/12 = 296,048 (+82)3/16/12 = 296,131 (+83)3/17/12 = 296,205 (+74)3/18/12 = 296,257 (+52)3/19/12 = 296,265 (+8)3/20/12 = 296,212 (-53)3/21/12 = 296,265 (+53)3/22/12 = 296,424 (+159)3/23/12 = 296,401 (-23)3/24/12 = 296,414 (+13)3/25/12 = 296,372 (-42)3/26/12 = 296,359 (-13)3/27/12 = 296,382 (+23)3/28/12 = 296,344 (-38)3/29/12 = 296,307 (-37)




Santorum : 
12/18/11 - 12/31/11 (+3,859)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+57,152)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+61,867)3/1/12 = 162,891 (+1032)3/2/12 = 163,634 (+743)*3/3/12 = 164,359 (+725)*3/4/12 = 165,068 (+709)3/5/12 = 166,606 (+1538)*3/6/12 = 168,748 (+2142)*3/7/12 = 171,175 (+2427)3/8/12 = 172,216 (+1041)3/9/12 = 173,030 (+814)3/10/12 = 173,726 (+696)3/11/12 = 174,432 (+706)3/12/12 = 175,149 (+717)*3/13/12 = 176,394 (+1245)*3/14/12 = 179,160 (+2766)3/15/12 = 180,069 (+909)3/16/12 = 180,860 (+791)3/17/12 = 181,522 (+662)3/18/12 = 182,143 (+621)3/19/12 = 182,860 (+717)3/20/12 = 183,742 (+882)3/21/12 = 184,378 (+636)3/22/12 = 184,871 (+493)3/23/12 = 185,101 (+230)3/24/12 = 185,419 (+318)3/25/12 = 186,039 (+620)3/26/12 = 186,501 (+462)3/27/12 = 186,859 (+358)3/28/12 = 187,147 (+288)3/29/12 = 187,426 (+279)

----------


## ironj221

Negative for Gingrich?  Yikes!  Didn't think that was possible for a celebrity.

----------


## Okie RP fan

I think their better days are behind them on Facebook.

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+66,490)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+145,553)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+60,070)3/1/12 = 888,043 (+1972)3/2/12 = 889,724 (+1681)*3/3/12 = 891,226 (+1502)*3/4/12 = 892,760 (+1534)3/5/12 = 894,504 (+1744)*3/6/12 = 896,558 (+2054)*3/7/12 = 898,779 (+2221)3/8/12 = 900,309 (+1530)3/9/12 = 901,799 (+1490)3/10/12 = 903,162 (+1363)3/11/12 = 904,450 (+1288)3/12/12 = 906,035 (+1585)*3/13/12 = 907,550 (+1515)*3/14/12 = 908,831 (+1281)3/15/12 = 910,224 (+1393)3/16/12 = 911,316 (+1092)3/17/12 = 912,240 (+924)3/18/12 = 913,158 (+918)3/19/12 = 914,421 (+1263)3/20/12 = 915,883 (+1462)3/21/12 = 917,454 (+1571)3/22/12 = 918,727 (+1273)3/23/12 = 919,916 (+1189)3/24/12 = 920,778 (+862)3/25/12 = 921,618 (+840)3/26/12 = 922,410 (+792)3/27/12 = 923,197 (+787)3/28/12 = 923,850 (+653)3/29/12 = 924,427 (+577)3/30/12 = 925,102 (+675)



Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+55,353)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+153,632)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+72,835)3/1/12 = 1,503,708 (+2813)3/2/12 = 1,505,708 (+1944)*3/3/12 = 1,507,554 (+1902)*3/4/12 = 1,509,894 (+2340)3/5/12 = 1,512,177 (+2283)*3/6/12 = 1,514,405 (+2228)*3/7/12 = 1,517,312 (+2907)3/8/12 = 1,519,027 (+1715)3/9/12 = 1,520,606 (+1579)3/10/12 = 1,522,411 (+1805)3/11/12 = 1,524,335 (+1924)3/12/12 = 1,526,549 (+2214)*3/13/12 = 1,528,486 (+1937)*3/14/12 = 1,529,748 (+1262)3/15/12 = 1,531,430 (+1682)3/16/12 = 1,533,349 (+1919)3/17/12 = 1,535,277 (+1928)3/18/12 = 1,537,218 (+1941)3/19/12 = 1,538,951 (+1733)3/20/12 = 1,540,180 (+2962)3/21/12 = 1,542,652 (+2472)3/22/12 = 1,544,588 (+1936)3/23/12 = 1,545,824 (+1236)3/24/12 = 1,547,050 (+1226)3/25/12 = 1,548,253 (+1203)3/26/12 = 1,548,948 (+695)3/27/12 = 1,550,056 (+1108)3/28/12 = 1,550,588 (+532)3/29/12 = 1,551,518 (+930)3/30/12 = 1,552,991 (+1473)




Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+25,893)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+43,496)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+21,241)3/1/12 = 291,069 (+1332)3/2/12 = 291,531 (+462)*3/3/12 = 291,692 (+161)*3/4/12 = 291,814 (+122)3/5/12 = 292,042 (+228)*3/6/12 = 292,373 (+331)*3/7/12 = 293,346 (+973)3/8/12 = 293,834 (+488)3/9/12 = 294,325 (+491)3/10/12 = 294,796 (+471)3/11/12 = 295,184 (+388)3/12/12 = 295,614 (+430)*3/13/12 = 295,885 (+271)*3/14/12 = 295,966 (+81)3/15/12 = 296,048 (+82)3/16/12 = 296,131 (+83)3/17/12 = 296,205 (+74)3/18/12 = 296,257 (+52)3/19/12 = 296,265 (+8)3/20/12 = 296,212 (-53)3/21/12 = 296,265 (+53)3/22/12 = 296,424 (+159)3/23/12 = 296,401 (-23)3/24/12 = 296,414 (+13)3/25/12 = 296,372 (-42)3/26/12 = 296,359 (-13)3/27/12 = 296,382 (+23)3/28/12 = 296,344 (-38)3/29/12 = 296,307 (-37)3/30/12 = 296,272 (-35)




Santorum : 
12/18/11 - 12/31/11 (+3,859)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+57,152)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+61,867)3/1/12 = 162,891 (+1032)3/2/12 = 163,634 (+743)*3/3/12 = 164,359 (+725)*3/4/12 = 165,068 (+709)3/5/12 = 166,606 (+1538)*3/6/12 = 168,748 (+2142)*3/7/12 = 171,175 (+2427)3/8/12 = 172,216 (+1041)3/9/12 = 173,030 (+814)3/10/12 = 173,726 (+696)3/11/12 = 174,432 (+706)3/12/12 = 175,149 (+717)*3/13/12 = 176,394 (+1245)*3/14/12 = 179,160 (+2766)3/15/12 = 180,069 (+909)3/16/12 = 180,860 (+791)3/17/12 = 181,522 (+662)3/18/12 = 182,143 (+621)3/19/12 = 182,860 (+717)3/20/12 = 183,742 (+882)3/21/12 = 184,378 (+636)3/22/12 = 184,871 (+493)3/23/12 = 185,101 (+230)3/24/12 = 185,419 (+318)3/25/12 = 186,039 (+620)3/26/12 = 186,501 (+462)3/27/12 = 186,859 (+358)3/28/12 = 187,147 (+288)3/29/12 = 187,426 (+279)3/30/12 = 187,694 (+268)

----------


## sailingaway

So what did Romney do yesterday? Oh, those endorsements. Phht.

----------


## ericams2786

Ron Paul: 
9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+66,490)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+145,553)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+60,070)3/1/12 = 888,043 (+1972)3/2/12 = 889,724 (+1681)*3/3/12 = 891,226 (+1502)*3/4/12 = 892,760 (+1534)3/5/12 = 894,504 (+1744)*3/6/12 = 896,558 (+2054)*3/7/12 = 898,779 (+2221)3/8/12 = 900,309 (+1530)3/9/12 = 901,799 (+1490)3/10/12 = 903,162 (+1363)3/11/12 = 904,450 (+1288)3/12/12 = 906,035 (+1585)*3/13/12 = 907,550 (+1515)*3/14/12 = 908,831 (+1281)3/15/12 = 910,224 (+1393)3/16/12 = 911,316 (+1092)3/17/12 = 912,240 (+924)3/18/12 = 913,158 (+918)3/19/12 = 914,421 (+1263)3/20/12 = 915,883 (+1462)3/21/12 = 917,454 (+1571)3/22/12 = 918,727 (+1273)3/23/12 = 919,916 (+1189)3/24/12 = 920,778 (+862)3/25/12 = 921,618 (+840)3/26/12 = 922,410 (+792)3/27/12 = 923,197 (+787)3/28/12 = 923,850 (+653)3/29/12 = 924,427 (+577)3/30/12 = 925,102 (+675)3/31/12 = 925,491 (+389)



Romney: 
9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+55,353)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+153,632)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+72,835)3/1/12 = 1,503,708 (+2813)3/2/12 = 1,505,708 (+1944)*3/3/12 = 1,507,554 (+1902)*3/4/12 = 1,509,894 (+2340)3/5/12 = 1,512,177 (+2283)*3/6/12 = 1,514,405 (+2228)*3/7/12 = 1,517,312 (+2907)3/8/12 = 1,519,027 (+1715)3/9/12 = 1,520,606 (+1579)3/10/12 = 1,522,411 (+1805)3/11/12 = 1,524,335 (+1924)3/12/12 = 1,526,549 (+2214)*3/13/12 = 1,528,486 (+1937)*3/14/12 = 1,529,748 (+1262)3/15/12 = 1,531,430 (+1682)3/16/12 = 1,533,349 (+1919)3/17/12 = 1,535,277 (+1928)3/18/12 = 1,537,218 (+1941)3/19/12 = 1,538,951 (+1733)3/20/12 = 1,540,180 (+2962)3/21/12 = 1,542,652 (+2472)3/22/12 = 1,544,588 (+1936)3/23/12 = 1,545,824 (+1236)3/24/12 = 1,547,050 (+1226)3/25/12 = 1,548,253 (+1203)3/26/12 = 1,548,948 (+695)3/27/12 = 1,550,056 (+1108)3/28/12 = 1,550,588 (+532)3/29/12 = 1,551,518 (+930)3/30/12 = 1,552,991 (+1473)3/31/12 = 1,554,655 (+1664)




Gingrich : 10/25/11 - 11/30/11 (+38,600) 
12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+25,893)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+43,496)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+21,241)3/1/12 = 291,069 (+1332)3/2/12 = 291,531 (+462)*3/3/12 = 291,692 (+161)*3/4/12 = 291,814 (+122)3/5/12 = 292,042 (+228)*3/6/12 = 292,373 (+331)*3/7/12 = 293,346 (+973)3/8/12 = 293,834 (+488)3/9/12 = 294,325 (+491)3/10/12 = 294,796 (+471)3/11/12 = 295,184 (+388)3/12/12 = 295,614 (+430)*3/13/12 = 295,885 (+271)*3/14/12 = 295,966 (+81)3/15/12 = 296,048 (+82)3/16/12 = 296,131 (+83)3/17/12 = 296,205 (+74)3/18/12 = 296,257 (+52)3/19/12 = 296,265 (+8)3/20/12 = 296,212 (-53)3/21/12 = 296,265 (+53)3/22/12 = 296,424 (+159)3/23/12 = 296,401 (-23)3/24/12 = 296,414 (+13)3/25/12 = 296,372 (-42)3/26/12 = 296,359 (-13)3/27/12 = 296,382 (+23)3/28/12 = 296,344 (-38)3/29/12 = 296,307 (-37)3/30/12 = 296,272 (-35)3/31/12 = 296,246 (-26)




Santorum : 
12/18/11 - 12/31/11 (+3,859)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+57,152)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+61,867)3/1/12 = 162,891 (+1032)3/2/12 = 163,634 (+743)*3/3/12 = 164,359 (+725)*3/4/12 = 165,068 (+709)3/5/12 = 166,606 (+1538)*3/6/12 = 168,748 (+2142)*3/7/12 = 171,175 (+2427)3/8/12 = 172,216 (+1041)3/9/12 = 173,030 (+814)3/10/12 = 173,726 (+696)3/11/12 = 174,432 (+706)3/12/12 = 175,149 (+717)*3/13/12 = 176,394 (+1245)*3/14/12 = 179,160 (+2766)3/15/12 = 180,069 (+909)3/16/12 = 180,860 (+791)3/17/12 = 181,522 (+662)3/18/12 = 182,143 (+621)3/19/12 = 182,860 (+717)3/20/12 = 183,742 (+882)3/21/12 = 184,378 (+636)3/22/12 = 184,871 (+493)3/23/12 = 185,101 (+230)3/24/12 = 185,419 (+318)3/25/12 = 186,039 (+620)3/26/12 = 186,501 (+462)3/27/12 = 186,859 (+358)3/28/12 = 187,147 (+288)3/29/12 = 187,426 (+279)3/30/12 = 187,694 (+268)3/31/12 = 187,879 (+185)

----------


## sailingaway

Thank you!

----------


## rb3b3

I'm sorry but maybe I'm a sore loser, actually I take that back, it's not maybe, I am a  very very sore loser which brings me to my next point...... When I first started following Ron which was probably last october, he was winning every single online poll that was out there, not just winning, actually winning by a landslide..... Nowadays, Romney wins basically the majority of online polls I see by a landslide, which mean to me that they have software people who design programs to vote thousands and thousands of times for Romney. I'm sorry but I also believe that this also holds true for these Facebook likes!!

----------


## RDM

For those that miss this daily tracking, just wanted to post that the OP stopped posting last day in March. So far in April, with today the 7th, FB likes have gone up 3,253 in one week. That's avg over 460/day. FWIW

----------


## kathy88

> Ron Paul: 
> 9/14/11 - 10/31/11 (+59,832)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+34,734)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+66,490)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+145,553)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+60,070)3/1/12 = 888,043 (+1972)3/2/12 = 889,724 (+1681)*3/3/12 = 891,226 (+1502)*3/4/12 = 892,760 (+1534)3/5/12 = 894,504 (+1744)*3/6/12 = 896,558 (+2054)*3/7/12 = 898,779 (+2221)3/8/12 = 900,309 (+1530)3/9/12 = 901,799 (+1490)3/10/12 = 903,162 (+1363)3/11/12 = 904,450 (+1288)3/12/12 = 906,035 (+1585)*3/13/12 = 907,550 (+1515)*3/14/12 = 908,831 (+1281)3/15/12 = 910,224 (+1393)3/16/12 = 911,316 (+1092)3/17/12 = 912,240 (+924)3/18/12 = 913,158 (+918)3/19/12 = 914,421 (+1263)3/20/12 = 915,883 (+1462)3/21/12 = 917,454 (+1571)3/22/12 = 918,727 (+1273)3/23/12 = 919,916 (+1189)3/24/12 = 920,778 (+862)3/25/12 = 921,618 (+840)3/26/12 = 922,410 (+792)3/27/12 = 923,197 (+787)3/28/12 = 923,850 (+653)3/29/12 = 924,427 (+577)3/30/12 = 925,102 (+675)3/31/12 = 925,491 (+389)
> 
> 
> 
> Romney: 
> 9/15/11 - 10/31/11 (+46,307)11/1/11 - 11/30/11 (+42,419)12/1/11 - 12/31/11 (+55,353)1/1/12 - 1/31/12 (+153,632)2/1/12 - 2/29/12 (+72,835)3/1/12 = 1,503,708 (+2813)3/2/12 = 1,505,708 (+1944)*3/3/12 = 1,507,554 (+1902)*3/4/12 = 1,509,894 (+2340)3/5/12 = 1,512,177 (+2283)*3/6/12 = 1,514,405 (+2228)*3/7/12 = 1,517,312 (+2907)3/8/12 = 1,519,027 (+1715)3/9/12 = 1,520,606 (+1579)3/10/12 = 1,522,411 (+1805)3/11/12 = 1,524,335 (+1924)3/12/12 = 1,526,549 (+2214)*3/13/12 = 1,528,486 (+1937)*3/14/12 = 1,529,748 (+1262)3/15/12 = 1,531,430 (+1682)3/16/12 = 1,533,349 (+1919)3/17/12 = 1,535,277 (+1928)3/18/12 = 1,537,218 (+1941)3/19/12 = 1,538,951 (+1733)3/20/12 = 1,540,180 (+2962)3/21/12 = 1,542,652 (+2472)3/22/12 = 1,544,588 (+1936)3/23/12 = 1,545,824 (+1236)3/24/12 = 1,547,050 (+1226)3/25/12 = 1,548,253 (+1203)3/26/12 = 1,548,948 (+695)3/27/12 = 1,550,056 (+1108)3/28/12 = 1,550,588 (+532)3/29/12 = 1,551,518 (+930)3/30/12 = 1,552,991 (+1473)3/31/12 = 1,554,655 (+1664)
> 
> 
> ...


Ron Paul 4/1 - 4/21 = 941,331 (+15,840)
Romney 4/1 - 4/21 = 1,625,049 (+70,394)
Newter 4/1 - 4/21 = 295,774 (-472)
Santorum 4/1 - 4/21 = 189,725 (+1846)

Fixed it, had the old number listed. Totals correct.

----------


## zHorns

> Ron Paul 4/1 - 4/21 = 925,491 (+15,840)
> Romney 4/1 - 4/21 = 1,554,655 (+70,394)
> Newter 4/1 - 4/21 = 296,246 (-472)
> Santorum 4/1 - 4/21 = 187,879 (+1846)


Paul's at 941k right now.

----------


## kathy88

> Paul's at 941k right now.


Fixed. I listed the old number but the totals are right.

----------


## MrGoose

Almost a million guys!

----------


## Paul Fan

I don't do facebook but this thread is really interesting. Maybe someone could pick it up on a weekly basis, at least.

----------


## rb3b3

i dont believe romneys facebook likes!! ron paul overwhelmingly leads in supporters who use the internet, and i am supposed to believe romny has more likes them ron and get over a 1000 likes everyday???? NO WAY IN HELL!!! ROMNY HAS BOTS THAT CLICK LIKE ON HIS FACEBOOK PAGE ITS VERY EASY TO SET THE PROGRAM UP, thats what my cousin told me.

----------


## sailingaway

> i dont believe romneys facebook likes!! ron paul overwhelmingly leads in supporters who use the internet, and i am supposed to believe romny has more likes them ron and get over a 1000 likes everyday???? NO WAY IN HELL!!! ROMNY HAS BOTS THAT CLICK LIKE ON HIS FACEBOOK PAGE ITS VERY EASY TO SET THE PROGRAM UP, thats what my cousin told me.


I assume there are ways to do it, but facebook requires a unique facebook identity for each like. If I click Ron's page more than once I'm not going to be able to give him more than one like for my facebook account.  Someone would have to set up unique identities  Having said that, a lot who were holding out endorsing are now going to the 'declared winner' essentially, and when they do, likely people in their facebook pages see it and do.  All the party tools are falling in line to prove their loyalty at this point.

----------


## LibertyIn08

> I assume there are ways to do it, but facebook requires a unique facebook identity for each like. If I click Ron's page more than once I'm not going to be able to give him more than one like for my facebook account.  Someone would have to set up unique identities  Having said that, a lot who were holding out endorsing are now going to the 'declared winner' essentially, and when they do, likely people in their facebook pages see it and do.  All the party tools are falling in line to prove their loyalty at this point.


There actually are companies that sell 'likes' and 'follows' on Facebook and Twitter. Gingrich was busted for using one. Not saying that Romney is using such services (his growth appears at least reasonably organic) but it isn't outside the realm of possibility.

----------


## sailingaway

> There actually are companies that sell 'likes' and 'follows' on Facebook and Twitter. Gingrich was busted for using one. Not saying that Romney is using such services (his growth appears at least reasonably organic) but it isn't outside the realm of possibility.


I know there are, but people have to set up the accounts as I understand it, it isn't just a bot.

----------


## RDM

> i dont believe romneys facebook likes!! ron paul overwhelmingly leads in supporters who use the internet, and i am supposed to believe romny has more likes them ron and get over a 1000 likes everyday???? NO WAY IN HELL!!! ROMNY HAS BOTS THAT CLICK LIKE ON HIS FACEBOOK PAGE ITS VERY EASY TO SET THE PROGRAM UP, thats what my cousin told me.


Whether you want to believe it or not, Romney has three times the amount of people making posts on his FB page than there are on Ron Paul's FB page. So maybe we don't have as many supporters using the internet as we like to "convince" ourselves we do.

----------


## sailingaway

> Whether you want to believe it or not, Romney has three times the amount of people making posts on his FB page than there are on Ron Paul's FB page. So maybe we don't have as many supporters using the internet as we like to "convince" ourselves we do.


A ton of us don't use facebook, it lacks respect for privacy. WE want to spread our info. If we feel like it.  I doubt Romney's folks care or they would be voting for someone who cared about civil liberties generally.

----------


## Tenbobnote

One million this weekend!?? Currently 995,012
http://www.facebook.com/ronpaul/likes

----------


## Tenbobnote

You guys used to be all into this facebook tracking thing, whats the deal??

----------


## sailingaway

> You guys used to be all into this facebook tracking thing, whats the deal??


'buy in'?  It is a tool.  And like an internet poll, we always want Ron to do better.

----------


## Crotale

It's also important to 'like' other liberty candidates' pages: http://bit.ly/LW9xDd

Give them a much needed boost. If we all support our own _en mass_, we will be a force to be reckoned with. It takes a few secs to go like page, but it makes a big difference. Do it! NOW!

----------


## MarcusI

Ron Paul: 
3/31/12 = 925,491
Now: 995,480




Gingrich : 
3/31/12 = 296,246
Now: 294,150




Santorum : 
3/31/12 = 187,879
Now: 189,588

----------

